# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta u SPLITU

## BHany

drage moje
otvaram novu temu

*molim    vas budite:
- sažete
-informativne*

*molim    vas nemojte:
- vibrati (za to imate odbrojavanje)
-chatati jer    ćemo svaki chat brisati bez upozorenja*

 :Heart: SRETNO    SVIMA :Heart:

----------


## BHany

*kopiram ove info od Denny sa starog topica
ako imate novih, postajte ili pošaljite nama da ih ubacimo

* PRETRAGE U SPLITU

SPERMIOGRAM
HZZO - radi se na Firulama, (ulaz do hitne pomoći, prvi kat), ejakulat  se donosi ujutro, nalazi su gotovi sljedeći dan. Uputnicu daje njegov  doktor opće prakse.
PRIVATNO - poliklinika Cito, 300,00 kn, može se naručiti u bilo koje doba dana, nalazi za jedan sat.

PAPA TEST
HZZO - Radi ga soc. ginekolog, nalazi za desetak dana (mislim da se  plati oko 80,00 kn da budu za desetak dana, inače se čekaju i 1 - 2 mj.)
PRIVATNO - kod bilo kojeg ginekologa, nalazi za desetak dana, za cijenu nisam sigurna.
Ako je zadnji papa test rađen nedavno i bio je uredan, nije ga potrebno ponavljati.

BRISEVI CERVIKSA na clamidiju, ureaplasmu, mikroplasmu, aerobe i anaerobe
HZZO - radi ih soc.ginekolog a potom se nose na Zavod za javno zdravstvo (Higijenski), nalazi za desetak dana.
PRIVATNO - kod bilo kojeg ginekologa, nalazi za desetak dana, cijena 500,00 kn.

SPOLNI HORMONI
FSH, LH, TSH, prolaktin, estradiol, testosteron - vade se 2. - 5. dan ciklusa.
Samo progesteron se vadi 21. dan ciklusa, odnosno 7 dana nakon ovulacije.
HZZO - rade se na Firulama, nuklearma medicina, od 7 - 9h, nalaze sam  čekala 2 - 3 tjedna. Za progesteron ne znam. Uputnicu daje soc.  ginekolog.
PRIVATNO - poliklinika Analiza ali to ne bih preporučila jer je svaki  hormon posebno oko 130,00 kn. Nalazi su isti ili sljedeći dan.

HSG - ispitivanje prohodnosti jajovoda
HZZO - može se obaviti u bolnici, mislim da se stoji 2 - 3 dana.
PRIVATNO - poliklinika Cito, 1.200,00 kn - moja topla preporuka iz  osobnog iskustva, vjerujte isplati se, jer je usluga vrhunska, sam  postupak traje 5 min i nakon toga možete fino kući ili na kavicu Cool .

Ovo su osnovne pretrage i ovisno o nalazima ovih pretraga savjetuju se  daljnji postupci. Tako se može savjetovati i da se napravi urinokultura,  spermokultura, brisevi uretre, hormoni za supruga, inseminacija,  laparoskopija, isl. ali o tom - potom. Prvo je važno izabrati dobrog  stručnjaka koji se bavi potpomognutom oplodnjom i u kojeg imate  povjerenja.

INSEMINACIJA - AIH
HZZO (dr. Šunj) ali nisam sigurna.
PRIVATNO poliklinika Cito, 1.000,00 kn (bez lijekova), u cijenu uključeni svi pregledi, postupak i obrada sperme.

IVF, IVF-ICSI
HZZO na Firulama je konačno formiram tim za potpomognutu oplodnju (dr.  Gabrić, dr. Šunj, dr. Budimir i biolog dr. Tandara). Iako su tek počeli s  radom, nadam se da će dati sve od sebe da popstignu što bolje  rezultate.
PRIVATNO poliklinika Cito, cijena IVF 7.000,00 kn, IVF-ICSI 9.000,00 kn (bez lijekova).

----------


## matto

Dobro jutro i sretan početak na novoj temi, nadam se da će biti što više veselih, sretnih, postova, novih trudnica, ukratko da ćemo na novoj temi imati više razloga za slavlje, iako ni ona prethodna nije bila tako loša. 

Kako sam se već naručila na prvi UZV 23. 8., naravno doc.P. još za to ne zna jer je na odmoru, blaženo neznanje, pa neka i nova tema započne mojim postom. 

Posljednjih mjeseci sam na bormergonu pa dobivam m. točno 28 dan tako da će mi vjerojatno 23.08. biti peti a možda i šesti dan ciklusa pa bez obzira koliko to zvučalo ludo nekako unaprijed znam da ću početkom tog tjedna biti u Citu. 

Meni je ovo treći IVF s femarom i glupo bi bilo da sam zaboravila slijed postupka, a vjerojatno će tog tjedna na Citu biti stampedo, te se vodim onom tko rano rani dvije sreće grabi samo se nadam da će ciklus ovaj mjesec biti kako treba inače ću morati otkazivati termin i  :Embarassed: .  

Slijedeći ponedjeljak radit ću pretrage vezano za trombofiliju tako su mi potvrdili u labu., te se nadam da će rezultati biti ako ne prije onda barem do transfera, ovaj mjesec mi ne gine gubitak krvi :Wink: . 
  Denny, gdje si, je li te uspavao Yasmin,
  Vesna, vibram za srčeko :Heart: , 
  ostale cure, nadam se da vas je većina na odmoru i 
  da do vas jedino dopire zvuk valova i miris mora :Cool:

----------


## Adikica

Matto molim odgovor vezano za trombofiliju ;Jeli tebi doktor P rekao da izvadiš taj nalaz ili ti to na svoju ruku jer vidim to dosta cura vadi prije postupka.Pošto sam ja imala biokemijsku t prošli put pa neznam sad dali bi bilo dobro i to izvadit prije postupka.

----------


## Denny

Evo me!  :Bye: 
Pozdravljam sve stare i nove suborke koje će ovuda naići, neka im je sretno! 
A *matto*, dobro si ti to isplanirala!  :Klap:  Zaskočit ćeš dr. odma na vratima...  Čuj, a jeli radi ujutro ili popodne, pa da ga ja zaskočim još u hodniku?  :Laughing:  Šalim se, naravno, ali nema sumnje, proglašavamo jesensku sezonu lova na postupke *OTVORENOM!* 

Bez brige, imam i ja svoj plan, hehe... Moja M stiže 21.8., a uzv će bit oko 26.08., samo dr. to još ne zna...  :Grin:  Aahh, ovaj će topic bit predivan imam osjećaj... Jedva čekam desetu stranicu!  :Laughing: 

A Yasmin podnosim odlično, kao da ga ni ne pijem. Evo nas već na pola puta, i sve je ok. Sad svako malo bacam pogled na one Decapeptyle u frižideru... prekosutra imamo bliski susret. Vidjet ćemo kome će gore bit, meni ili njima. 
Jooj, kako ovi dani lete! Još samo maaalooo!!!

----------


## matto

Denny, dr. P. je popodne pa možemo planirati zasjedu oko 13 sati :Cool:  :Cool:  (ljudi u crnom), znaš ovo me podsjeća na fanove rock zvijezda koji kampiraju pred koncert na otvorenom ili na ljubitelje nogometa koji mjesecima prije prvenstva rezerviraju kartu,  :Laughing: 
Ne brini za decaptetil to ti je kao i štoperica, a igla je toliko tanka još tanja od igle štoperice, da je nećeš osjetiti, ja sam se na početku polagano bola sama, no poslije bi mi dosadilo da pa sam si brzo dala injekciju da ne gubim vrijeme za ostale stvari. Tad ti se stomak malo zacrveni, ali ni to nije strašno pa znaš od čega je takav i ne trebaš brinuti :Wink: . 
Adikica, o trombofiliji sam razgovarala s doc. P. zbog spontanog pobačaja te iza njega tri neuspješna IVF-a, neki smatraju da to nije previše IVF-ova da bi se radile pretrage za trombofiliju no kad je razlog neplodnosti nepoznat nije loše uraditi ni tu pretragu. U mojoj familiji proširene vene imaju i žene i muškarci, a ima i slučajeva, ne mali broj srčanih i moždanih udara. Ne mora značiti da će meni te pretrage ponuditi neki novi odgovor, no nekako volim sve isključiti, biti sigurna da nije upravo to razlog neplodnosti smatrala sam a i doc. P. se složio da bi bilo dobro i to provjeriti pa ćemo još vidjeti.

----------


## Adikica

Hvala mato na odgovoru .Vidjeti ću možda i ja to izvadim pa da sam sigurna

----------


## matto

> Hvala mato na odgovoru .Vidjeti ću možda i ja to izvadim pa da sam sigurna


Adikica, 
danas šaljem i vrste pretraga, mislim da je to to, vezano za trombofiliju, 
ako nešto nedostaje molim cure koje su to već radile da dopune  

*Antikardiolipinska antitijela, LAC, antitrombin III (laboratorij Nove bolnice)*
*PAI-1, ACE, MTHFR, faktor V (Leiden), faktor II (Zavod za patologiju KBC Split)*
*Koagulogram; protrombin, protein C, protein S, homocistein (laboratorij Nove Bolnice),*

ugodan dan želim, iako je vani pakleno, uživajte u ljetu

----------


## BHany

*oprostite na upadu…samo obavijest*
  Otvorile smo novi topic MPO trudnoća nakon svega pa vas pozivamo da ga posjetite, pročitate uvod i da nadalje tamo pišete svoje trudničke probleme i pitanja, kao i da bodrenje, slavlje te razmjenu osjećaja i stanja tijekom postupka i iščekivanja rezultata nevezanog za kliniku u kojoj se liječite dijelite na temama Odbrojavanje, Nakon transfera ili nekoj sličnoj.
  Hvala

----------


## Denny

E super, eto mene brzo tamo!  :Very Happy: 
Pa stvarno nam je falila jedna takva tema. Ja se recimo nikako ne mogu zamisliti na onom forumu o trudnoći, nekako sam "srasla" za ovu neplodnost, i bilo bi teško jednog dana "odlijepit" se, zaboravit sve i svih, i postat samo jedna "normalna" trudnica. Naše su trudnoće specifične, dugo čekane, svaku doživljavamo kao malo čudo i zaslužile smo svoju trudnićku temu.  :Heart:

----------


## vesnare

Bhany hvala na topicu :Naklon:  - baš mi to bilo na pameti danas i mislila sam malo po tražilici vidjeti ima li šta slično...
Denny čekamo te...

----------


## BHany

> Ja se recimo nikako ne mogu zamisliti na onom forumu o trudnoći


ali svejedno...osjećajte se dobrodošlo i na onom pdf-u...i standardna trudnička pitanja postavljajte tamo, dobit ćete kvalitetnije i vjerodostojnije odgovore...ovo je ipak ograničeno na naše mpo trudničke strahove, dileme, iskustva...jednom rječju specifičnosti

...i kako budete napredovale, nalazit ćete se sve više i na drugim nižim pdf-ovima, vidjet ćete :Wink: 

denny i ja vjerujem da ćeš uskoro krenuti tim putem  :Heart:

----------


## matto

Hello ljudi pa gdje ste ovdje nitko ništa ne zbori i ne mogu vjerovati da se ništa ne događa,No dobro sezona je odmora  :Cool: i sigurno je ovo zatišje pred buru nadam se dobrih vijesti, evo pišem tek toliko da podignem temu:
Jutros sam konačno počela vaditi nalaze za trombofoliju e… :Wink: 
Nešto sam odradila pa će biti gotovo za deset dana neki će biti gotovi i danas ali sam zaboravila koji te se nadam da će ovo stanje „koka mozak“ i „kao tikva niz vodu“ uroditi rezultatom možda su to prvi simptomi onoga opusti se …., pa da konačno i to mene dohvati :Confused: …za neke nalaze moram čekati zadnji četvrtak u mjesecu, a homocistein, u ovaj petak, 
Je li to dobro vaditi toliko kriv (tri,četiri ampule) pred postupak ne znam, no za svaki slučaj u hladnjaku čekaju cikla i kupine, pa će nadomjestiti jedan dio.
Cure uživajte u odmoru, bockanju (Danny) pa se nadam se uskoro vidimo pred Virusom :Cool: ,

----------


## Adikica

Halooooooooooooooo nigdje nikoga gdje ste cure jel ovo zatišje pred buru.Matto šta ima s tobom jesi uspjela nalaze trombofilije uradit .Ja sam naručena za pregled 25.08.pa ću vidjeti sa dr. za te nalaze.Denyy šta ima s tobom kako si jesu te decapeptili umorili pa se ne javljaš.

----------


## Denny

Hej, evo mene! Malo još odmaram dok mogu, na otoku, na noninoj spizi - sami ja, sunce i more - ma predivno za opuštanje prije postupka, prava bonaca prije bure koja počima za samo par dana. Joooj... jedva čekam, ali ipak... ne mogu vjerovati da sam na pragu IVF-a!

----------


## Blekonja

ajme denny draga baš lijepo jedva čekam da kreneš, kad si ono naručena??
 ja sam 24.8..... ne mogu dočekati, ti si u dr. P. on bi onda trebao raditi popodne, ako sam ja u Š. ujutro, jel da??

----------


## Denny

Inače, bockam se ko velika već 9 dana, i da nisam slučajno jedan dan nešto zeznila i napravila sebi modricu od par kvadrata, ne bi se ni vidilo da sam u postupku! Baš sam ponosna na sebe kako mi ide, a posebno mi se sviđa neki osjećaj pozitive i optimizma koji me nije napustio niti trenutka.
Jučer je bio zadnji Yasmin, danas 9. decapeptyl, nuspojave skoro pa nikakve - samo leptirići u trbuhu i uzbuđenje. 
Sutra stiže menga i KREĆEMOOO!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Denny

Blekonja draga, moram nazvat dr. kad stigne M pa će mi reć kad da dođem. Nije mi opće bitno, jer sam ionako sve do 1.uzv na decapeptylima. Vjerojatno utorak ili srijeda.

----------


## Blekonja

aj super.... ja jedva čekam utorak 09.00...draga sretno i da vještica sutra dođe i onda opet tek kad rodiš  :Grin: 
pozz svima i sretno nadam se da je ovo ljeto doprinjelo novim trudnoćama a osobito Cito - trudnoćama  :Yes:  ..... šta ću malo sam pristrana!!!! sorry na OT!!!

 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## matto

Adikice, za sada mi je gotov jedino nalaz ACE 25 (referen. 8-52) to je misli uredu, sutra radim koagulogram i homocistein, a anitikaridolipinska će biti gotova slijedeći tjedan. 
Kod nas se još rade protein s i c, i to je sve, hoće li se na temelju tih pretraga moći dobiti neka slika pretpostavljam da hoće, a ako bude sve uredu ne namjeravam raditi ostale pretrage iskreno, pomalo mi je dosta tih propitivanja, bockanja, mene "slučaja nad slučajevima" :Taps: . 
Iako, priznajem da sam sama više na njima insistirala nego doc., ali na kraju kad sve sagledaš čini mi se da ostajem idopat (uzrok neplodnosti nepoznat) do daljnjeg :Confused: . 
Kako bilo slijedećeg tjedna sam na Citu, a koji će to biti dan ovisi od očekivane M. Danas mi je 28. dc i uskoro počinjem s femarom, pa uzv petog dana, itd. Denny :Cool: , samo ti napuni baterije, trebat će ti za vruće vožnje od stana do Cita na folikumetriju, bockanje (u prijevodu punkciju) i ostale radosti koje te uskoro očekuju, 
Blekonja sretno na UZV, doc. Š. je prva smjena, jer je doc P. druga, tako to ide, još se nadam da ću sresti neku od vas na hodnicima Cita ili u Virusu 
a do tada uživajte :Wink:

----------


## Denny

Kavica je obavezna, veselim joj se koliko i postupku! Pa znate li vi koliko ja pitanja za vas imam?! A kod Blekonje me čeka i moj pozitivni testić! 
Svakako se vidimo u Virusa, a matto mi ćemo čini se zajedno na uzv-ove i ostale radosti!

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja sam u srijedu   oko 19 : 30  narucena,   mozda vidim neku od vas   :Wink:

----------


## matto

> ja sam u srijedu oko 19 : 30 narucena, mozda vidim neku od vas


ja sam zauzela termin u ponedjeljak mislim da ne bi nestalo :Laughing: , a ako danas ne dođe očekivana, kako sam izračunala, pomjerat ću se prema rezultatima tko zna možda doguram i do srijede :Laughing: .

----------


## Adikica

Ajde super cure nadam se pozitivnom nizu ove jeseni.Ja sam naručena u srijedu 25.08 u 14:30 pa eto ako koja cura bude u poliklinici u to vrijeme možemo popiti kavicu.
Blekonja kako ti na ovim vrućinama izdržiš jel se već vidi trbuščić koji je mjesec.

----------


## Denny

Ajme super, ta srijeda mi baš izgleda zanimljiva! Kada su inače folikulometrije u drugoj smjeni? Meni je rečeno da ponesem inekcije sa sobom, pa mislim da će mi reći oko 13.30. Mogu ja čekat i andikicu do 2 ipo, nije problem. Ako se zapričamo, dočekat ću i crvenkapicu u 7...  :Laughing: 
Još jedno pitanje - meni je dr. P. jednom rekao da ako menga dođe iza 16h, taj dan se računa kao nulti, a tek sutra je 1.dc. Znate li nešto o tome?

----------


## bubi33

Denny, tako je dr. i meni rekao.Slobodno se mozes osloniti na to.Sretno!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja  cekam mengu do  17h  ako  ne dođe  onda ce joj  sutra biti  1dc    :Wink: 

matto dobra si   :Smile:    ja sam se narucila prije  mj. dana  , sestra veli  ma bit ce  termina, ma reko  de
ti mene zabiljezi   :Laughing: ..........znaci samo ja tako  kasno  u srijedu....ma briga me , stignem se i okupat  prije  termina  na moru   :Grin: 

denny  samo se vi raspricajte  i cekajte mene

----------


## matto

jutros sam ponovno bila u posjetu vampirima, čitaj laboratorij :Cool: , neki su mi nalazi stigli: atikardiolipinska (sve piše negative) pa misli da je to dobro, gledajući prema referentnim vrijednostima. Kad dolazim na UZV još se ne zna, samo se zna da nije ponedjeljak :Laughing: , držim fige da bude srijeda, kao i kod većine, za što još imam 3 sata i 30 minuta....Crvenkapice ma i ja sam skužila da se ne treba tako rano naručivati barem ne na folikumetriju te da će te ubaciti u komp. po potrebi 
neće valjda reći "nema mjesta" a ti se već uvelike bockaš....
Denny, i meni je doc. P. isto rekao,
e sad neki pomak do 17 sati ne bi bio strašan, mislim što znači taj jedan sat,
kako bilo ti uživaj u moru, morskoj spizi, kako bi punih baterija krenula u drugi dio postupka, svima ugodan vikend i nadam se vidimo se slijedeći tjedan :Wink:

----------


## crvenkapica77

ma kakva folikulometrija  draga ja nisam jos tako daleko  dosla  ( to si ti za sebe mislila)
 :Smile: )  tek je to  dogovor  za ivf   ...nadam se  uspjesan  .....jos  5 dana, jos 5  dana lallalla

----------


## matto

Kinesku poslovicu _Padni sedam puta ustani osam_ u svoj sam potpis stavila nakon izgubljene trudnoće i prvog i ujedno najtežeg pada. 

Tog se ljeta razbila barka sreće u kojoj smo plovili uljuljkani nas troje: mama, tata, beba, a s nama školjke i zvijezde: 

na obali smo ostali nas dvoje, a barku je trebalo ponovo graditi pa smo ponegdje odali poljupce, ponegdje zagrljaje, ponegdje suze, ali smo je uporno sastavljali dio po dio daščicu po daščicu. 

Nakon prve insemiacije u kojoj smo ostvarili trudnoću uslijedile su još tri te tri IVF-a, bezuspješno. Jutros sam popila prvu femaru, nakon toga petog dana ciklusa slijedi ultrazvuk, ponekad ni sama ne vjerujm da mi mi je ostalo snage jer pala sam sedam puta jutros ustajem osmi put....

----------


## Denny

Matto, zasuzile su mi oči, predivno si ovo napisala. :love2
I mi smo upravo u barci, ja i on, sami. Osjećam lagane grčeve u stomaku dok putujemo prema Splitu. I znam da to nije od menge koja je upravo stigla... Ovaj put ne. 
Matto, idemo po bebice, idemo po bebice!  :Very Happy:   :Smile:  Vjerujem, i vjerovat ću u to do zadnjeg dana. Jednom ćemo isploviti u troje, i sve oluje i brodolomi bit će iza nas.

----------


## Denny

P.S. Sorry, mobitel mi je malo pobrkao smajliće!

----------


## Adikica

Matto,Deny  :Love:  od srca da tebi matto bude ovaj postupak upješan , a tebi deny ovaj prvi da bude i zadnji.

----------


## goa

Drage moje curke!! 
Vidim, u akciji ste mnoge pred kraj lita i sretna sam zbog vas, vaše uzbuđenosti i pluseva koji vas čekaju!
Moj godišnji je završio,danas smo ja i moj mali zrikavac službeno ušli u 7.mjesec, treće je tromjesečje pred nama i i najveći problem nam je prebrzo micanje kazaljke na vagi!
I ja sam ovaj tjedan na pregledu ( srijeda ), ali sudeći po urama, mimoići ćemo se. Ipak, bude li kakva rujanska kavica u planu, rado se priključujem!
Denny, ja sam bila sretnica, baš kao i Diana, prvi put i bingo, vidiš i sama da to nije rijedak slučaj u Cita i bilo bi divno da se ponovi!!
Matto. dogodine barka i vas troje  :Heart: ..
Crvenkapice, i ti si borac,dogovor će biti uspješan, i ne samo dogovor!!
Svim ostalim dragim curama i našim trudničicama  :Bye: !!

----------


## matto

Drage moje Denny, Adikice, Goa, hvala vam na lijepim željama :Kiss: ,
  danas zovem Janju za termin folikumetrije, nadam se da se termini nisu razgrabili i da će me smjestiti u srijedu popodne negdje blizu Denny (u koliko si ti sati) a ne baš daleko od Crvenkapice,
 Denny ne brini za smajliće sve sam shvatila, nadam se da si se osunčala dobro i da si :Cool:  kažu da sunce godi jajnim stanicama, ah...sunčam se i ja ali gradskim ulicama. Naime od jutros sam na nogama zbog posljednjih pretraga na trombofiliju a odmori traju li traju. Doc. na kojeg sam se najviše oslonila da bi me mogao preporučiti za komisiju koja bi uradila uputnice za KBC Split krstari „od vale do vale“, a kako sam prešla na Cito na sreću ili nažalost nemam više kontakte s našim liječnicima baš sam …. :Rolling Eyes: 
ostale su mi još četiri pretrage i dižem ruke od svega u srijedu žive zore eto mane na Patologiju (zvala sam kažu primit će me kad god dođem) pa onda popodne na Cito. 

Goa kako je lijepo čitati te ne mogu vjerovati da je prošlo toliko vremena, a kao da si jučer objavila betu pusa tebi i bebici, hvala ti na lijepi željama ali beba će biti mala dogodine pa ćemo samo maštati o moru (čitaj Hvaru), eto vidiš počeli su simptomi sunčanice nisam trebala jutros toliko đirati po gradu…. 

E sad još nešto ...već osjetim jajnike da je hiperstimulacije nije ne može biti u ovim godinama da je više folikula nije ni to ne može u ovim godinama pa se pomalo brinem no s obzirom na to da odavno nisam bila u postupku vjerojatno sam zaboravila kada dolaze prvi znakovi da se nešto događa u tom svemiru... :Laughing:  , neću paničiti peživjet ću do srijede što god to bilo, nadam se da se vidimo za dva dana, još samo malo....

----------


## Blekonja

ejj drage curke samo da vam se javim, ja sam u iščekivanju sutrašnjeg pregleda u 09,00 (sreća da je tako rano  :Grin: ) jedva čekaaaaam vidjeti svoju bebuškicu i je li sve u redu, a naravno vidjeti i što je odlučila biti (kako bebici mm voli reći kad s njom priča)!!! uh 

matto, denny drage moje želim vam svu sreću!!!!
ma naravno i svima ostalima koji kreću u postupke ili još bolje da se dogodi trudnoća prirodno 

goa draga 7 mjesec već  :Shock:  wow super!!

----------


## Denny

Ja sam u Cita oko 13:30 (naravno, u srijedu!)  :Laughing:  E sad, pošto ja osim pregleda i davanja inekcija moram pokupiti i ljekove za dalje, a decapeptile ne smijem vući busom kući po ovoj žegi, pričekat ću MM do nekih 15:30 (po potrebi i dalje). *Eto, ja sam onda u srijedu oko 14:00 u Virusa, ako koja može ili ima volje svratiti na kavu, bit će mi drago.*  :Yes: 
Ako ne, još ću ja koji put čekati MM ovih dana, bez sumnje  :Grin:  a možemo organizirat i neku kavicu u neku normalniju uru, ja sam za. 
Svakako bi mogla onda vidjeti bar *Andikicu* i možda *matto.* 
Matto, čini se da zajedno krećemo u akciju, ne mogu vjerovat!  :Very Happy: 
A i ta srijeda... Sa bockanjem sam počela u srijedu, prvi uzv u srijedu...
Ne bi li i sve ostalo bilo _"u sridu"_...  :Wink:

----------


## Blekonja

ja mislim da bi ja mogla doć u 14,00 u virusa, ali nisam sigurna još javit ću ti se!!!!

----------


## Denny

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Sorry za ovoliko skakutavaca, danas me pukla neka sreća i pozitiva da je to čudo. Valjda od Decapeptyla!

*Za ljetno-jesenski vlakić koji upravo kreće* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Adikica

Hej Deny ma budi mi pozitivna samo tako odmah sam i ja bolje i zaboravim na tremu i sutrašnji pregled , pozitiva je čudo.Deny nastojat ću doći do virusa ako  se moj muž  nebi morao naći sa nekim njegovim kolegom iz studentskih dana  pošto mi nismo iz St , a oni se dogovorili naći oko tri sata.

----------


## matto

Denny, :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , u tvom ritmu nastavljamo i jutros iako i nisam dobre volje (treba mi još sna) a termin za folikulometriju je i kod mene 13.30, pa ćemo se sto posto tamo sresti, 
baš se veselim jer želim se zaraziti tvojom pozitivom, 
ako još netko može uskladiti termine bilo bi veselo 
e da još se moram bocnuti u labu., ali to je blizu tako da ću sigurno te vampire posjetiti po dolasku :Wink: , 
što reći nego vidimo se sutra

----------


## matto

hej Denny moram dodati za "ovo u sridu" jer
nedavno je bila Alka pa se nadam da je još netko, znaš već tko :Wink: ,  
vježbao za "u sridu"

----------


## Denny

*Dobro jutro!*  :Very Happy: 
Mene počela hvatat lagano trema od sutrašnjeg pregleda, i to samo zato jer M ide dosta jako pa mi je malo neugodno...  :Embarassed:  Da znam, njima je to rutina... ali meni nije...  :Grin:  Ma bit će to ok, pa prošli smo mi i gore stvari!

*Blekonja* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ IT'S A ____?  :Zaljubljen: 
*Goa*, trudnice naša draga, uživaj u trudnoći i da ti treće tromjesećje prođe što ugodnije! WOOOW, još samo tri mj!
*Andikice* sve ok, ako možeš svrati, ako ne, nema veze, Sretno ti na dogovoru i javi nam novosti!
*Crvenkapice*, puno sretnih vibrica i tebi za sutra, baš mi je žao da se nećemo vidjeti, ali bar ti neće bit vruće kao nama u dvi ure!
*matto*, eto krećemo zajedno, i da, bit će _u sridu!_  :Klap:  Vidimo se sutra!

Cure, sve koje krećete u akcije, ili se pripremate za jesen, sretno svima od srca i da nam se ovaj pdf uskoro trese od sreće i pozitivnih beta!

----------


## Blekonja

hajjj evo da vam se javim da smo bili na uzv, sve je super kaže dr., bebuškica je super gledali smo se na 4 d doduše okrenula nam je guzu i leđa pa se nismo baš doslovno gledali,
 ja i mm smo mislili da nećemo moći vidjeti spol, ali nam je dr. ipak uspio pronaći "dvije štrikice" (nisam baš skužila šta bi one bile) i po svemu imamo CURU, rekao je da ćemo još vidjeti sljedeći put, ali prilično mi je djelovao sigurno  :Grin:  :Very Happy: !!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

blekonja  super    , cestitam na curici   :Smile: 

denny,   da sam bar iz Splita  ali nisam,  ja cu malo kasnije  doli  , nemam srece  nikako- ali valjda cu u buduce  nekog sresti  , mozda bas tebe, imatu jos posjeta u CITA  :Smile: ) nadam se....dolazak po lijekove, folikulometrije,  punkcija, transfer  a valjda cu  vidjet neku od vas  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

> hajjj evo da vam se javim da smo bili na uzv, sve je super kaže dr., bebuškica je super gledali smo se na 4 d doduše okrenula nam je guzu i leđa pa se nismo baš doslovno gledali,
>  ja i mm smo mislili da nećemo moći vidjeti spol, ali nam je dr. ipak uspio pronaći "dvije štrikice" (nisam baš skužila šta bi one bile) i po svemu imamo CURU, rekao je da ćemo još vidjeti sljedeći put, ali prilično mi je djelovao sigurno !!!!


čestitam mama!!! divno!!
zavidim vam svima na kavicama....
blekonja, podsjetila si me na mog frenda, koji je nakon par uzv-ova rekao: nadam se da je cura, jer ako je dečko, izuzetno mu je mali  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
sretno svima u akciji i ostalima!  :Heart:

----------


## matto

U raspoloženju "koka mozak" tek sad se sjetih da još nikoga od vas nisam vidjela uživo :Laughing:  da se poznajemo samo virtualno pa postavite neki znak raspoznavanja (recimo nešto crveno kod mene će torba biti crvena i sigurno znam da ću biti u haljini pošto je pakleno),  polagano hvata me trema

----------


## rozalija

milion ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspiješne postupke šaljem našoj matto i denny, da sve bude za 5+ i da u 9 mjesecu budu one te koje će sa svojim fantastičnim betama predvoti trudnice na listi za mjesec rujan. Sreno drage moje cure, navijamo ja i moja mala Jelena (evo sada lupka u stomaku) punim srcem za vas, a za Matto da možemo zajedno gurati kolica sljedeće ljeto i piti kavicu u I.pub-u.

----------


## jopam

Evo samo da vam se svima javim kako sam jučer bila u CITA i na kraju ništa od postupka u 9.mjesec. Nađena mi je bakterija Esher.Colli. Doktor P. kaže da se moramo prije riješiti "beštije" pa sam sada na klavocinu, a onda opet brisevi i ako bude u redu onda postupak u 10.mj. Jel netko ima kakva iskustva s ovom bakterijom - samo da me utješi da je se brže riješim?

----------


## goa

> Nađena mi je bakterija Esher.Colli. Jel netko ima kakva iskustva s ovom bakterijom - samo da me utješi da je se brže riješim?


Pinky je imala recept za tamanjenje beštija, bili luk u vinu, sigurno će ti točno javiti. Meni prija pila čaj od brusnice na litre, koliko se sjećam, poprilično je otporna beštija, nadam se da ćeš je se uspiti riješiti prvom turom antibiotika.
Blekonja, curica  :Very Happy: čestitam, draga, a najviše na tome što je sve u redu.Kad je termin uopće?
Sigurna sam da su se Matto i Denny srele na kavici i fino išćakulale i da općenito njihovi postupci idu kao po loju  :Heart: !
I meni je pregled danas, pred svaki umirem od straha, je li s bebačem sve u redu, a bojim se i otvorenosti jer još radim, čeka nas i selidba..Svima vam želim ove najslađe brige uskoro!!
Matto, _barka dogodine i vas troje_ mislila sam više metaforički, ali kako god, sigurna sam da ćeš uskoro zaploviti u trudnički svijet!!
I na kraju veliki poljubac mami Rozaliji i njenoj Jeleni!!

----------


## goa

> blekonja, podsjetila si me na mog frenda, koji je nakon par uzv-ova rekao: nadam se da je cura, jer ako je dečko, izuzetno mu je mali


Nama znaju reći: možda dr. do kraja i promijeni pa ispadne da je cura. Kaže mm: nadamo se da neće jer ne bi valjalo s obzirom da se već vidi pišo i ekipa!

----------


## Blekonja

> Pinky je imala recept za tamanjenje beštija, bili luk u vinu, sigurno će ti točno javiti. Meni prija pila čaj od brusnice na litre, koliko se sjećam, poprilično je otporna beštija, nadam se da ćeš je se uspiti riješiti prvom turom antibiotika.
> *Blekonja, curica čestitam, draga, a najviše na tome što je sve u redu.Kad je termin uopće?*
> Sigurna sam da su se Matto i Denny srele na kavici i fino išćakulale i da općenito njihovi postupci idu kao po loju !
> I meni je pregled danas, pred svaki umirem od straha, je li s bebačem sve u redu, a bojim se i otvorenosti jer još radim, čeka nas i selidba..Svima vam želim ove najslađe brige uskoro!!
> Matto, _barka dogodine i vas troje_ mislila sam više metaforički, ali kako god, sigurna sam da ćeš uskoro zaploviti u trudnički svijet!!
> I na kraju veliki poljubac mami Rozaliji i njenoj Jeleni!!


hajde držim i tebi fige draga danas nadam se da je sve super sa bebicom, ustvari znam da je!!!! a meni ti je termin 30.12.  :Grin:  ali mi je dr. rekao da on očekuje i da bi to moglo biti ipak u 2011.

----------


## Denny

Dobro jutro!
Prvo da pozdravim curke koje su mi jučer uljepšale dan, *matto i Andikicu*.  :Kiss:  Baš smo se fino napričale na kavici, šteta što nismo mogle i duže, ali ponovit ćemo mi to opet. Baš mi je drago da smo se napokon upoznale!  

*Blekonja, rozalija, goa*, puse velike vam šaljem, a još veće vašim bebicama!
*Goa*, nadam se da je sve prošlo ok na pregledu.
*Andikice, crvenkapice*, kako je prošao dogovor?

Kod mene je sve ok, endometrij je dovoljno tanak, i u petak počimamo sa stimulacijom.  :Very Happy:  Uzbuđena sam, jako, i ne razumijem taj osjećaj pozitive koji me drži cijelo vrijeme - razum mi govori da se ne zanosim jer je tek prvi IVF, ali srce skače sve jače kako se bliže dani postupka... uff...

U svakom slučaju ovdje se zahuktalo pošteno, i neka nam jesen donese puno novih trudnica.

SRETNO CURKE!  :Heart:

----------


## Adikica

Dobro jutro mojim curama sa ovog foruma , poseban pozdrav Deny i matto  jučer smo se upoznale ,malo isćakulale ali nije bilo dovoljno vremena ,nadam se drugi put da će biti duže.
Kod mene stanje ok dr. kaže da miomčići nisu strašni i da možemo početi sa postupkom isto tako brisevi hormoni i sve što treba je ok.Ovaj put idemo sa kratkim protokolom menopur + cetrotid , tj. od drugog dana ciklusa krećem sa stimulacijom  , a menga bi trebala doći tamo do 06-07 .09 /2010. 
Cure i ja kreeeeeeeeeeeeeeććććććććem u postupak.

----------


## crvenkapica77

pocetkom 11mj, na IVF   :Very Happy: .....jedva cekam.....ima jos  do tada  iihhhaaaahaa
malo sam u bedu   jer  mi je dr. gledao na uzv broj antralnih folikula i smanjen je  :Sad:   ,
  mozda cu i ja  na tu kombinaciju  menopuri+cetrotidi

ustvari ovako mi je napisao  moze prevod: letrozol+MPB/  kratki ili   Antagonist....nisam ga bas ispitivala  znate  kakav je dr. Poljak  :Grin:    e sad po mome  je to  femara+menopuri  ili   cetrotidi  +menopuri  a??

----------


## matto

Dobro jutro i kavica  :Coffee: 
  meni je potrebna jer sam još pomalo umorna od puta,
  pozdravčići za Denny i Adikicu, kava je bila odlična ali žalim što nismo mogle duže ostati (ah taj prijevoz). Drago mi je da sam konačno upoznala nekog iz ekipe jer kako sam u postupcima najviše na putu rijetko stignem na kavice. Denny sam potpuno drugačije zamišljala a ni slutiti nisam mogla da je to jedna nježnica, baš kako kažu na ovom ili jedno drugom forumu „anđeo foruma“ e pa sad i znam zašto taj naziv. Crvenkapice kako je prošao dogovor, ima li najave postupka.

  Meni je jučer dan bio pomalo naporan jer sam radila završne nalaze za trombofiliju na patologiji, pa onda na Cito, gdje sam dobila jedan poprilično dobar poklon pa mi je uz druženje za curama to uljepšalo dan, bez obzira na umor. Peti dana ciklusa UZV kaže da imam folikule obostrano, u skladu s krilaticom „koka mozak“ nisam doc. P. pitala ni koliko ih je a ni koliki su no mislim da je i rano za neke procjene. Od jučer sa na dva menopura pored femare koju još imam danas, a u petak sam ponovo na Citu. 

  Drage trudnice, Goa, Rozalija za vas i bebice :Kiss: , Goa pusti da se potpuno uživim u stanje „koka mozak“ za barku sreće znam da je bilo metaforički ali ja sam produžila još maštati i maštati,
  Rozalija, vrijedi poziv za kavicu, cure u danima kad sam najmanje raspoložena znate što mi povrati osmjeh: sjedim u hladu pred kavanom a onda vidim u susret mi ide Rozalija sa stomačićem (ovo stomačić je tepanje inače je skoro pa stomačina), a meni se odmah razvuče osmjeh na licu, pusica Jeleni koja je dokaz kako čovjek možete voljeti nekog koga još nije upoznali (osim slika UZV-a).

  Stvarno sam se raspisala, jadni moj doc. kad dobije poruku od mene nadam se da ne izgubi strpljenje :Rolling Eyes: , pozdravi Pynki, Blekonja, Crvenkapice, nada se da će nas u petak biti više na kavi iako je „nezgoda ura“, :Wink:

----------


## Adikica

Crvenkapice letrozolski postupak je femara+menopur  ovo je polustimulirani protokol, antagolijski je menopur +cetrotide ovo je kratki stimulirani protokol 
Meni je prvi postupak  bio dugi stimulirani protokol na koga sam osrednje reagirala inače svi hormoni su super rezerva jajni stanica ok ( vrijednosti fsh 3,91 ;lh 2,89) ali kada sam doktora pitala kako to da sam slabije reagirala na taj protokol, inače imam 32 godine  a on mi je ono nonšalantno rekao zato što si debela , a ja sam onako punašnija , ja ostado zatečena , a da vidite mog muža puka je od smija  :Laughing:  stalno me z......a do kuće.

----------


## Denny

Joooj, povijest se ponavlja...  :Sad:  *Adikice* moj ti je savjet da to prihvatiš kao šalu, znaš kakav je dr. P. sve kaže u facu (i to smatra skroz normalnom komunikacijom), ali zato i ja njemu mogu reći sve što me muči i to mi je skroz ok. Jučer me recimo nasmijao do suza, ali o tome ćemo na kavici. Nedaj se samo smesti, glavu gore i idemo dalje, a muž neka samo zeza - nadrapat će on za koji mjesec kad bude imao u kući veliku okruglu trudnicu kojoj će morati masirati leđa, maziti je i paziti, kupovati joj burek u ponoć, tražiti jagode zimi..... Uhhh.... ovako će bit i mome, naravno, jedva čekam!  :Grin: 
*matto*, budete li imali vremena možemo i sutra na kavicu. Doć ćemo vjerojatno ja i MM.  :Kiss:

----------


## matto

Crvenkapice, pisale smo u isto vrijeme, a kao što ti je Adikica napisala  :Laughing: (ne mogu sebi doći od smijeha za ono objašnjene doc. P. o rekaciji nakon dugog protokola ...oprosti Adikice), dakle to ti je femara od 2. dana ciklusa 3x1 pa nakon toga menopur količinu određuje doc. nakon UZV-a, takav je protokol kod mene, 
 :Laughing: , baš sam bezobrazna ali ne mogu si pomoći 
ah taj naš doc. P. stvarno zna nasmijati čovjeka

----------


## crvenkapica77

i meni se taj dr. poceo  lagano   sviđat   , kod njega je sto na umu-to na drumu   :Smile:   pa ko voli nek izvoli.....mene je on zapao ovaj put  i  bit ce jako interesantno   :Smile:

----------


## Denny

> Denny sam potpuno drugačije zamišljala a ni slutiti nisam mogla da je to jedna nježnica, baš kako kažu na ovom ili jedno drugom forumu „anđeo foruma“ e pa sad i znam zašto taj naziv.


Da da, to sam ja...  :Wink:  uglavnom anđeo, dok me netko pošteno ne naljuti, onda se začas pretvorim u vraga.  :Grin: 
Mene dr. P. jučer pita kako se osjećam, ja kažem super, kao da se ništa ni ne događa. On kaže - pa trebala bi se osjećat kao u klimaksu... E pa ako će mi ovako bit u klimaksu, onda super!!! Izađem vani i kažem to MM, a on će: "aaaa, zato si tako luda ovih dana!"  :Laughing: 
Eto, sve je relativno!  :Wink:

----------


## crvenkapica77

jel vi u CITA  dobijete  slicicu  embrija  gdje se moze vidjeti kvaliteta  ??

----------


## aleksandraj

drage moje suborke, zao mi je sto neke od vas nisam jos upoznala, matto pogotovo..ja vam se pridruzujem pocetkom desetog, a vama svima zelim uuuuno srece. stalno citam postove i cekam nove objave, matto, denny, crvenkapice, adikice IDEMO

----------


## aleksandraj

> jel vi u CITA dobijete slicicu embrija gdje se moze vidjeti kvaliteta ??


dobijes lijepu slicicu (cak jasnija nego u MB)

----------


## Adikica

Crvenkapica dobiju se slike embrija.Meni prošli put kada sam radila postupak su dali slike na kojima su bile dvije lijepe blastociste ali nažalost postupak nije uspio.

----------


## Adikica

Ma cure moje za dr.P samo pohvale , ašto se tiče debljine nije doktor ništa ni slaga tako da se baš i neljutim nego se samo  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Denny

Ja bi sličice!  :Very Happy: 
Joj, pa naša djeca će se moći pohvaliti jednog dana: "Vidi, ovdje sam bio blastocista!" Isuse, kuda ide ova medicina! (Bogu hvala!) 

Adikice, ovaj put će zato uspjeti!  :Smile: 
Aleksandraj - SRETNO!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Blekonja

je je... daju vam sličice svaki put, ja svoju dobitnu imam na mobitelu, doduše slabo se vidi, ali ja koja znam savršeno vidim šta je na njoj, a to mi je najvažnije i stalno je uz mene!!!

----------


## pea

Pozz svima :Bye:  :Bye: 

Evo još jedne nove cituše,za par dana idemo na prve konzultacije za postupak.
Nadam se da smo odabrali dobitnu ekipu i da će naš dugoočekivani  :Saint:  napokon
doći,izludili smo se čekajući..

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Crvenkapica dobiju se slike embrija.Meni prošli put kada sam radila postupak su dali slike na kojima su bile dvije lijepe blastociste ali nažalost postupak nije uspio.



a joj kako je to slatko  ja cu se rasplakati kad  ju dobijem   , IDEMO PO SLICICE ,IDEMO PO SLICICE   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Denny

*pea*, dobro nam došla!  :Smile: 
I ja vjerujem da si izabrala dobitnu ekipu, i da ćeš se ubrzo ubaciti u trudnički vlakić! 
Želim ti puuuuno sreće!  :Kiss: 

Ja sam danas primila svoje prve Menopure, zajedno sa Decapeptylom. Sve je prošlo ok, sestra mi je pokazala kako se mućkaju i zbilja je jednostavno, pa sam odlučila sutra nastavit s bockanjem sama. Jedino, otkad sam ih primila, osjećam se nekako  :Sad:  već dva sata buljim u istu točku i baš sam nekako tužna...
Ehh... kako je tanka granica između sreće i tuge... Imala je pravo *matto* - one su dvije sestre rođene od jedne majke.  :Sad:

----------


## pea

Hvala na dobrodošlici  :Heart: 

Imam par možda glupih pitanja :Embarassed: 
Je li velika razlika u uspješnosti između IVF-a i ICSI-a?
Jel ja mogu doktoru ako on predloži IVF,reći da ja želim ICSI?
Jel velika razlika u cijeni?

----------


## matto

Na trgu sam kupila drvenog leptira, znate one igračke što se izrađuju ručno i koje su puno ljepše o kineske plastike, ja koja se nikad nisam radovala unaprijed i u postupcima sam uvijek čvrsto nogama na zemlji, no ovaj put vjerovala sam da će iz mojih uskoro doći u ruke jednog dječaka ...ovaj put kad sam htjela letjeti, ali... 
_Ni Bog ni vino ne mogu baš sve_ 
_uvijek će biti onako kako je_ 
_nekom će suze, a nekom biseri 
_
_vjeruj mi rođeni,_ 
_O Bato htjela sam letjetiti _ 
_Bato krila mi uzeli_
    Bato mogla sam voljeti

     Bato nisu me pustili 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXkZnbpecBc

Moj jučerašnji UZV pokazao je jednu cistu, folikularnu zaostalu od prošlog ciklusa koja je narasla do 25mm doc. P, hvala Bogu na ljudima koji čvrsto stoje na zemlji, odlučio je prekinuti stimulaciju jer bi očito još rasla a ja bih uzaludno primala menopure, 

Sada čekamo da cista pukne slijedeći ciklus sam na yasminu, a ona u listopadu sve ispočetka, naša sestra Stefani još jedan od anđela koji su kroz ovu borbu došli u moj život stajala je skamenjena za pultom kada je liječnik rekao da se postupak prekida draga Denny i njm imali su istu gorčinu u glasu i ostali su također nijemi, ljudi koje sam tek nedavno upoznala, i sva sreća a sam ovaj put išla s bratom a ne busom ne znam kako bih po onoj vrućini došla na stanicu. Drage cure koje ste bile uz mene Aleksandraj, Denny, Rozalija, Adikica, Goa, Blekonja, Crvenkapice :Heart: , hvala vam od srca 

a nema druge idemo dalje

----------


## Blekonja

ajme matto baš mi je žao evo rasplakala si me, zaista nemam riječi....ali nema druge sljedeći ciklus će biti bolje i bit ćemo opet uz tebe!!!  :Love: 
denny draga bravo za Menopure ne brini što budeš išla dalje doći će opet bolje raspoloženje!!  :Love: 

pea pozz dobrodošla i što prije nam otišla na pdf trudnoća!!!

pozz svima

----------


## Adikica

Draga Matto tako sam ostala zatečena ovom tvojom zadnjom porukom ,a šta da ti kažem drži se i brzo će doći listopad ,ja znam i vidjela sam da si ti jedna čvrsta žena ti češ ovo prebrodit.Imam jednu prijateljicu koja je isto išla kod dr.P i koja nije nikako reagirala na menopur dr.joj prekinuo postupak ona je stvarno bila u šoku ,razočaranje i tako  (to je bilo prije  cca 5 mjeseci) sada se sprema ponovno u postupak i totalno je drugačija od prije zato drži se Bog će nagraditi tvoju borbu  :Love: .

----------


## crvenkapica77

draga matto,  brzo ce listopad,  evo  jos   rujan i eto ga, brzo to proleti, drzi mi se  ,nemoj biti tuzna, :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Pinky

a moja matto, baš mi je ža  :Love:  :Love: 

ma to ti je sudbina namistila da skupa samnom ostaneš trudna u 10. misecu, na 10. godišnjicu mog vjenčanja. vidit ćeš!  :Heart:

----------


## norah

cure molim da mi neka objasni ako zna...
ima li netko broj za doktoricu Šunj, srijedom je u ambulanti na firulama.
znate li radi li u smjenama, ima li neki broj na koji se treba naručit ili samo dođem.
Mogu li doć na dogovor sa nepotpunim dokumentima, fale mi brisevi i hormoni, novi, imam stare.

još nešto...
gdje  se vade (gdje je):
1. transfuzijska medicina- KG RH FAKTOR HEPATITIS B.C.HIV
2. MIKROBIOLOGIJA I PARAZITOLOGIJA- AEROBI ANAEROBI, MIKROPLAZ UREEAPL, KLAMIDIJA
3.NUKLEARNA MEDICINA----TO SAM VEĆ VADILA, BILO JE ONO ISPOD HITNOG PRIJEMA, JEL TAKO

MA MOJA DOKTORICA JE DR jURIĆ I ZADNJI PUT JE BILA TOLIKO NEUGODNA PREMA MENI DA SAM 2 DANA BILA TOLIKO U BEDU, GORE NEGO KAD SMO VIDJELI NAŠE NALAZE, NJU JE NEMOGUĆE NEŠTO PITATI, NEMA STRPLJENJA.

DA LI JE MOGUĆE PROMIJENITI DOKTORA AKO SI MANJE OD 1 GOD KOD NJE.

NEZGODNO MI JE SVE OVO PROLAZIT S NEKIM TKO NEMA ŽIVACA NI OBIĆNI PREGLED OBAVIT, A TOLIKO PITANJA IMAM A NEMAM S KIM RAZGOVARAT, NITKO OKO MENE NIJE IŠAO NA POTPOMOGNUTU....

MOLIM AKO NEKA ZNA BAR NEŠTO DA MI POMOGNE....
JOŠ NEŠTO, GDJE SE RADE MUŠKI BRISEVI I SL..
ZNA LI NETKO KAKO DOĆI DO DR TANDARE ZA SPERMIOGRAM, TREBA LI SE NARUČITI I KOJI JE BR TELEFONA....
KOLIKO PITANJA, A ŠTA ĆU, VAS PRATIM VEĆ GODINU DANA, NA STAROJ TEMI.....
POZDRAV
I HVALA UNAPRIJED...

NEKA SVE BUDEMO SLJEDEĆU GODINU SA SVOJIM BEBICAMA

----------


## Denny

*matto* je jedna od onih cura koje jednostavno "zrače" i moraš ih zavoljeti čim ih upoznaš. Ona je bila vedra i nasmijana, bez obzira što je satima putovala po ovoj vrućini za desetominutni uzv. Smijala sam se i ja s njom, pojma nemam više čemu, ali dok su sve cure sjedile zamišljene i u svojim mislima, nas dvije smo imale širok osmijeh na licu, kao da se svi problemi IVF postupka nas opće ne tiću!  :Grin:  Pa i kad je dr. P. objavio da prekida njen postupak, svi smo se šokirali i zanijemili u čudu... svi osim nje, koja je samo s osmijehom rekla: "Dobro, vidimo se sljedeći ciklus!"  :Love: 

*matto*, imala si pravo, postupak nije veličina folikula, ni koliko ih ima... Postupak je nešto puno više, nešto iznad toga svega...

Postupak je NADA, koja nekad gori više, nekad manje, ali se nikad ne gasi...
Postupak je osmijeh kad si na rubu suza...
Postupak je drveni leptirić, za kojeg znamo i ti i ja da će jednom ipak doći u ruke malenog dječaka...  :Zaljubljen: 

Hvala što si mi pomogla da to shvatim, nedostajat ćeš mi jako na hodnicima Cita...  :Crying or Very sad:  
Ali smijat ću se i dalje, makar u sebi, čak i onda kad svi ostali budu namršteni! 
Nadam se da ćeš i dalje ostati pozitivna, jer nisi osoba koja odustaje, i želim ti svu sreću svijeta da glupa cista nestane i da što prije kreneš dalje!

I znaš... vidimo se onda u listopadu! Trebat će mi prijateljsko lice kad cijela uplašena dođem na prvi trudnički uzv!  :Kiss:

----------


## norah

imam broj od dr Šunj, Denny mi je dala...
ma luda sam

----------


## aleksandraj

matto, pinky, ma od nas tri barem jedna mora u sridu u desetom...za denny :Very Happy:  a ja vjerujem sve tri (pinky , ti i ja smo prosli put bile izmedju tri neg od njih 15). Nece dati Bog ponovo, a matto cemo povuci za sobom... ja sam 100% sigurna da cemo se naskakati u desetom mjesecu. Pusa svima , i trudnicama i suborkama :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

3 od 15??? a hebemu, još gore nego šta sam mislila, mislila sam da smo 3 od 12.... a štaš....
sjećam se svog 1. ivf-a kad smo čekali transfer. zbunjeni, sjeli pored nekog para. ona već u suknjici, pije vodu, oboje nasmijani.
pitali su nas koji nam je put. mi cijeli ustreptali od očekivanja kažemo - prvi.
oni kažu - nama 8.
točno se sjećam kako su mi lađe počele toniti naočigled kad su to rekli...
ali zračili su nevjerojatnom pozitivom. on je tješio mm u čekaoni i pripremao ga na negativnu betu.
ona je mene hrabrila u sali pred transfer i zezala se: ma daj stara, nama je super! pa znaš li ti koliko parova živi u strahu od seksa? pa hoće li napraviti dijete, pa navlače 3 kondoma. a mi možemo kad hoćemo, hoćeš uz stablo, uz veš mašinu, u autu, u krevetu, ma NEMA ŠAAANSE da nam se uhvati. šta bi oni dali za taj care free sex feeling?
ušla sam na transfer i kad sam izašla, oni su već otišli.
poslije sam pitala šta je bilo sa njima... ne samo da im nije uspilo, već je njoj prsnio jajnik taj put...užas...

edit: od tada se nakon negativne bete samo sjetim njenog prsnuća jajnika i pomislim - daj bože da je negativna beta najgore što će mi se desiti na ovom putu, i lakše je podnesem.

zadnji puta mm i ja na transferu, osmjeh oko ušiju. ja čvaknila persen. dobro mi.... rutinski cucim vodu i cerekam se... hrpa parova čeka na transfer. usplahireni, puni očekivanja... pitaju nas koji nam je put. kažem- četvrti i primjetim kako im rušim snove u sekundi...isto ko što sam ja reagirala na anin 8. put... šapnem mužu - heba te, pretvorili smo se u anu i muža, jer smo se smješkali, djelili savjete kako preživiti negativnu betu....

i pogodite što? svi oni su ostvarili svoje snove iz prvoga... osim mene, aleksandre i još jedne jadnice, vjerojatno isto veteranke...
kako sam se samo glupo osjećala što sam im savjete dijelila...

----------


## Pinky

edit edita: edit je trebao doći na kraj priče, ne znam kako se tamo stvorio

----------


## crvenkapica77

pinky   :Heart: 

ja kad sam bila u srijedu na  konzultacijama dr. Poljak mi pokaziva  listu  sve crvenim  zaokruženo, veli on: ovo su sve trudnice,  reko znam ja da vam je krenulo dobro  :Smile: , neka pacijentica izađe prije mene , veli on dosla ona po drugo dijete  sredit cemo mi to kad toliko zeli ...
  on onako pun optimizma  a  ja puna nade   :Smile: 
jesen stize  ....bit ce plodna, mora,  cure ova jesen je nasa   :Yes:

----------


## crvenkapica77

dok smo cekali na red  , dvi su javile pozitivnu betu   :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Denny

*Crvenkapice*, i ja sam vidila tu listu.  :Yes: 
Uff *Pinky*, sva sam se naježila sad... zar može i jajnik prsnit?
A hebemu, ja sam odredila bit ta s osmijehom od uha do uha, pa kako mi bude. Nije ni do sad išlo baš lagano, a vidit ćemo tko je tvrđi orah, onaj gore ili ja...  :Mad:

----------


## aleksandraj

ma cure moje, samo pozitivno misliti..kad je mene dr.p. nazvao da vidi ima li sto, ja mu rekla ma bit ce slijedeci put, i on se isto nasmijo. Nije da je svejedno, uvijek nakon vjestice padne suza, ali mi smo jace, zar ne??? denny, jedva cekam tvoju bete - ja se sam,o pitam oce li biti dvica ii jedno :Smile:

----------


## rozalija

Cure moje drage
sve skupa prvo da Vas pozdravim.
Dragim trudnicama goa, blekonja, vesnare i njihovim malim bebačima šaljem puno  :Kiss:  i neka zajedno uživaju, pripremajući se za naljepše susrete.
Dragim curama, matto, pinky,danny, crvenkapica, adikica, aleksandrej, bubi33 od sveg  :Heart:  želim uspiješne postupke i plodnosnu jesen, da nam što prije objave prekrasne bete da se svi skupa veselimo.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Mi guramo pomalo dan po dan trudni smo 30+3 tj i još malo i stiže naša princeza. Od jučer sam ponovno i pikalica. Na preporuku svog ginekologa zbog niskog hemoglobina poslati smo hematologu koji je zbog visokih d-dimera nam preporučio pretrage na trombofiliju koje sam odradila na KBC Rebro. Nalazi stigli prošli tjedan i nisu tako stravični, ali je dr R. preporučio korištenje fragmina od 0,2 ml do kraja trudnoće zbog visokih d-dimera i PAI genotipa 5G/5G homozigot. Ali nema veze za mrvicu sve ću da uradim, puno toga smo prošle zajedno pa ćemo i ovo izgurati do kraja. Nas dvoje živimo za dan kada ćemo sresti našu malu mrvicu.

----------


## norah

gdje se vade (gdje je):
1. transfuzijska medicina- KG RH FAKTOR HEPATITIS B.C.HIV
2. MIKROBIOLOGIJA I PARAZITOLOGIJA- AEROBI ANAEROBI, MIKROPLAZ UREEAPL, KLAMIDIJA

molim vas da mo odgovorite di ovo moram

----------


## aleksandraj

[
Dragim curama, matto, pinky,danny, crvenkapica, adikica, aleksandrej, bubi33 od sveg  :Heart:  želim uspiješne postupke i plodnosnu jesen, da nam što prije objave prekrasne bete da se svi skupa veselimo.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
.... Nas dvoje živimo za dan kada ćemo sresti našu malu mrvicu.[/QUOTE]

I mi jedva cekamo vidjeti tvoju mrvicu ...ostalo potpisujem

----------


## bambus99

oprostite sta vam upadam, al moram da vam svima zavibriram iz petih zila! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ zelim vam od srca svima redom jakkkkoooo veeelikeee bete!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Pinky

evo kopiram ti jedan post od prije, barem je dio koji ti treba tu, za ostalo stvarno ne znam, valjda će se cure javiti

"A evo i dobra alternativa za tebe i sve kojima bude trebalo (koju je svojedobno otkrila bublica3 i hvala joj do neba na tome):
dakle *za HIV1, HIV2, hepatitis B i C, te VDRL - otiđi na Hrvatski zavod za javno zdravstvo* (Higijenski zavod, Split, adresa: *Vukovarska 46, tel: 021 - 401 111) kroz jutro, između 8 i 12 sati* kad  hoćeš, ponesi uputnicu svog ginekologa na kojoj piše HZJZ (Hrvatski  zavod za javno zdravstvo) i svi gore navedeni markeri - bocnu te samo  jednom za to sve, ne čekaš ni sekunde red i gotova si za pet minuta.  Nalazi su za otprilike desetak dana. Što se tiće godišnjih, nazovi kroz  jutro na ovaj gore broj pa obavezno pitaj kako rade ovih dana."

ja sam rh faktor hep, hiv radila na krizinama,ex vojna bolnica, prvi ulaz (mislim da je 2. kat) odjel transfuzije

a to pod 2. su ja mislim brisevi cerviksa koje uradiš kod svog ginekologa (barem je tako kod nas, ali mi smo u malom mjestu,pa se brisevi šalju u lab u st, ne znam kako je u st-u)

----------


## Pinky

ovaj post iznad je bio za norah
a bambusiću šaljem jedan ooooooooooooooooooogromni cmok

----------


## bubi33

Draga Rozalija, jos malo i vasa mrvica je s vama!Sretno s pikanjem!
Matto, jako mi je zao zbog prekinutog postupka.Glavu gore, brzo ce 10. mjesec i tvoj dobitni postupak!
Ostalim curama puno pozdrava i Vibrica za sto god vam treba!!!!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

a  gdje se u  Splitu mogu vaditi hormoni ,,, meni treba  FSH   ??   koliko  se ceka na nalaze??

----------


## matto

Drage cure, Denny, Adikice, Crvenkapice, Aleksandraj, Bubi33, Rozalija i Jelena, Blekonja  :Heart: hvala na svemu, uz vas je tako lako ići dalje, zapravo i ne osjetim taj pad i bez obzira koliko bio težak brzo se dižem,  
   Denny, daj piši kako ide mućkanje znaš da se s tobom veselim i znam da ćeš napisati nešto duhovito, vidjela sam jučer u večernjaku da postoji anđeo Danijel, a i ja _vjerujem u anđele._ 
Ostala sam bez riječi nakon tvog posta, svega što si rekla a to mi je ponovno vratilo osmjeh na lice 
zapravo i ne znam drugačije mogla sam zamoliti kad već rade genetsku pretragu trombofilije neka urade i za taj "osmjeh gen", 
moj otac je bio vatrogasac sjećam se nekih požara u koje je išao s osmjehom nakon kojeg mene nije bilo strah da će mu se nešto dogoditi. Napisala sam u uspavanki moje bake da on sada spava na uzglavlju od trešnjinog korijenja, da moja kuća nema krova a da u mojoj sobi raste drvo na koje sada slijeću ptice, pa zar bih se nakon svega trebala plašiti postupka? U listopadu idemo ponovo i to osmjehom :Wink:  
jer znam da će mene bodriti na hodnicima Cita oči jedne trudnice koje će blistati od sreće (još ne mogu zamisliti kako će to tek izgledati jer je Denny sva blistala i u postupku). 

Ipak ima i jedna dobra stvar od odgađanja potupka, doc. P. je rekao "piši mi ", a znate šta to znači i kolike ja postove pišem 
to mi je veliko "kao kuća" :Wink: 
Crvenkapice, hormoni se rade TSH, PRL, Testosteron, FSH,  LH, E2 od 2. do 5. dana ciklusa (Nuklearna medicina RIL, KB  «Split»), 
pozdravi i ugodno večer

----------


## crvenkapica77

na firulama  ??

----------


## bambus99

*crvenkapice* na firulama ti se rade hormoni. to ti je ulaz sa strane kraj hitne djecije pomoci, imas skale sa strane. i nalazi ti budu gotovi za nekih 10-tak dana (bar je meni tako bilo). a i mozes privatno radit u analize, sad sve ovisi koliko ti je hitno.

----------


## Adikica

Pozdrav mojim curama suborkama  matto ,deny, aleksandraj ,crvenkapica  i sve ostale da ne nabrajam  .Crvenkapice imaš pp.

----------


## crvenkapica77

a jel oni nalaze salju doma?
a privatno u analize ? gdje je to? i koliko kosta  .....kad je gotovo??  hvala

----------


## Pinky

imaš sa lijeve strane i cjenik i lokaciju 

http://www.poliklinika-analiza.hr/

----------


## Denny

*Heelooouuu!!!!!*  :Bouncing: 

Evo da i ja napišem koju, sorry što nisam stigla prije!
Bockanje ide savršeno - nakon što mi je S. neki dan pokazala kako se to radi, ja bila uvjerena da je to lakše nego zamutit Cedevitu, i uvjerila sebe, nju i MM da ja to definitivno mogu sutra i sama. 
Hm... jeste da mi se ona boćica s tekućinom rasula u komadiće dva-tri puta, mjehurića je bilo više nego u pivi, jednom mi je čak ispala i šprica iz ruke... Ali svih 15 komada je sretno stiglo tamo gdje im je mjesto - u moj stomačić!  :Very Happy: 
I danas ćemo vidjeti što smo postigli... nakon 15 menopura i 21 decapeptyl. 
Uzbuđena sam, jako. Nadam se da će bit barem _"sridnja žalost"_.  :Wink:

----------


## matto

Denny, bravo za bockanje, 
evo i savjet: vidiš li onu točkicu na ampuli (čini mi se da je crvena ako nije crvena onda je plava) e nju pritisni palcem malo jače i odlomt će ti se pravilno (i mene je naučila Stefi :Wink: ), kad je UZV danas u 13i 30 je li, želim ti sreću, a doc. će reći "ima ih, ima ih...., vidjet ćeš. Pozdrav ostalima curama, i trudničicama, posljednjih pet dana mi je bilo tako naporno izbili su nenadani radovi u stanu tuđom krivicom, svega je bilo  :Mad:   :Shock:   :Laughing: , kod neki se stanara strasti su još uzavrele, mi kod kojih je najveća šteta bilo smo najmirniji, sad mislim možda je bolje da je u svoj toj zbrci postupak odgođen....

----------


## crvenkapica77

sretno   :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

šaljem ti vibre do neba!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Blekonja

denny mislim draga na tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ cmok

----------


## Adikica

denny mislim draga na tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   

Matto  i tebi jedan veliki  :Love:

----------


## bublica3

*Denny*   :Heart:  draga puno mislim na tebe   :Love:    ~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy: 

Svim curama u postupku šaljem puno vibrica za sreću!!!!

Trudnice  :Kiss:

----------


## Denny

Nije rekao: "_Sridnja žalost_"... rekao je *"SAVRŠENO!" 
* Ima ih preko deset, otprilike jednako na obe strane, kaže dr. ni previše, ni premalo, taman - savršeno!  :Very Happy: 
Nisam mogla vjerovat, da nije bilo ušiju, osmijeh bi mi okružio oko glave!  :Laughing: 

*I OPET, HVALA NA ĆAROBNIM VIBRICAMA,* ovo je prekrasan start, i reakcija koju sam mogla samo poželjeti!  :Heart: 

Sad idemo polako dalje, bockanje se nastavlja kao i do sad, u petak novi uzv, a u ponedjeljak ili utorak *THE PUNKCIJA!*  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubi33

I ja cu reći kratko: SAVRSENO !!!!  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## bublica3

:Very Happy: 


moram poskočit za našeg plavog anđela

----------


## Denny

Cure, hvala puno!  :Heart: 

Koliko god sam suza isplakala prošle zime radi one operacije oka i odgođenog postupka, toliko sad mislim da sve ima neki svoj razlog, mjesto i vrijeme. Ako je bilo suđeno da bude ovako, onda se sve isplatilo, već sad, i prije bete. Toliko mi se toga lijepog dogodilo ovih dana, da imam osjećaj što sam više pozitivna, to se više dobrih stvari lijepi za mene!  :Laughing: 

A imam tako dobar osjećaj da ćemo ove jeseni imati jaaako dugu listu trudnica!  :Klap: 

Cure, *JEDVA ČEKAM* i vaše postupke!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubi33

Denny, bravo za tvoj optimizam!

Naravno da ce biti duuuga lista trudnica, uopce ne sumnjam. :Yes:

----------


## goa

_Tuga i sreća su dvije sestre-_piše naša Matto. Tužna sam bila  :Sad:   kad sam pročitala da je njezin postupak odgođen, ali se tješim da je sve s nekim razlogom. Sretna sam iznimno zbog naše Denny  :Very Happy: i njenih savršenih jajnih staničica, buduće mladunčadi !!! 
Pinky, Aleksandraj, Adikice, Matto, od vas se uskoro isto očekuje  :Heart: !

----------


## Pinky

ja startam u 11., jučer pao dogovor. do tada intenzivno relaxiranje, mršavljenje i prestanak pušenja.
ovaj puta se vraćam sa bebom!

----------


## pea

Imam potrebu, iako se ne javljam često ali pratim vas već duže vrijeme
(tugujem, radujem se i iščekujem skupa s vama) podijeliti dobru vijest.
Nakon prvog šoka od spermiograma s *4%*brzo pokretnih,sporo pokretnih 10%,neusmjereno pokretnih 3% i nepokretnih čak* 83%* broj spermija* 18 milijuna*.Išli smo u Cita na konzultacije za prvi postupak i uradili onako tek toliko 
još jedan kontrolni spermiogram i sad šok nad šokovima :Very Happy: 
brzo pokretnih* 27.8%*,sporo pokretnih *12.9%*,neusmjereno pokretnih 6.7% i nepokretnih* 52.7%* broj spermija *52.2milijuna*  :Shock: 
Nova dijagnoza astenozoospermija gr 1.
Uz ovakav nalaz moguća spontana trudnoća :Klap: 
Slijedeći korak je Hsg kad dobijem menstruaciju da provjerimo prohodnost jajovoda.
Moram naglasiti da smo imali mikoplasmu,liječili i izgleda da je j***na beštija
stvarno imala veliki utjecaj na spermiogram.

Želim svim curama koje su u postupku puno sreće,poslala bi i vibrice al ne znam kako se stavljaju :Embarassed:

----------


## matto

Denny,  :Very Happy: , bravo za folikuliće, Goa nema više razloga za tugu sada se radujemo s našim plavim anđelom, i konačno ne možemo sve odjednom biti trudne, bit će svaki mjesec trudnica jedna ovim redom: Denny, Aleksandraj, Matto, Adikica, Pinky (bravo za dogovor u 11 mjesecu), ne znam gdje bih dodala Crvenkapicu ali i nju želim vidjeti u vlakiću :Wink: ,
evo još malo: jutarnja tjelovježba za Denny  :Very Happy: 
i za naše trudnice Rozalija, Goa, Blekonja, Vesnare,  :Kiss:

----------


## Denny

Dobro jutro, i poljubac veliki mojim dragim curkama!  :Kiss:  
Hvala vam puno na vibricama, zlata vrijede!
*matto*, opet mi čitaš misli!  :Grin:  Evo već 10 min. sastavljam trudnički vlakić!
I vidim da se jaaaako brzo puni, dovoljno da čovjeku uljepša dan! Tako mi je drago što krećemo, jedva čekam sve te postupke, akcije, plusiće i puuuno pozitivnih beta!   :Very Happy:  
Neka nam bude plodna i rodna jesen!

Evo, malo sretnih vibrica za naše buduće ST trudnice!

 :Heart:  ~~ Denny ~~~~~ Adikica ~~~~~ aleksandraj ~~~~~ matto ~~~~~ crvenkapica77 ~~~~~ Pinky ~~~~~ pea ~~~~~ medena8 ~~~~~ norah ~~  :Heart: 

*A ima nas i još, molim uskočite, ima mjesta za sve!* 

P.S. Baš mi je drago što sam prva, ako sad ne uspijem, još se stignem ubaciti na kraj!

----------


## bublica3

> Evo, malo sretnih vibrica za naše buduće ST trudnice!
> 
>  ~~ Denny ~~~~~ Adikica ~~~~~ aleksandraj ~~~~~ matto ~~~~~ crvenkapica77 ~~~~~ Pinky ~~~~~ pea ~~~~~ medena8 ~~~~~ norah ~~ 
> 
> *A ima nas i još, molim uskočite, ima mjesta za sve!*



~~ Denny ~~~~~ Adikica ~~~~~ aleksandraj ~~~~~ matto ~~~~~ crvenkapica77  ~~~~~ Pinky ~~~~~ pea ~~~~~ medena8 ~~~~~ norah ~~bublica3~~~~  :Heart:  
i ja sam se ubacila  :Yes:   :Wink:

----------


## Denny

*bublice*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  tvoj postupak čekam s posebnim veseljem! 
 :Kiss:

----------


## matto

Od srca za Bublicu :Very Happy:

----------


## Blekonja

bravo cure za nove postupke jedva čekam navijati zajedno s vama!!!! evo kratko da nas ne prekinu ~~~~~~~~ za sve vas iz srca  :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

da ,da..ja i pinky u 11 mj.    :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ....tko jos ide u 11mj??
a do tada zelim ove   curke  vidjet  ovdje sa velikim betama  :Klap: 

Denny , Aleks,matto, adikica

----------


## IRENA456

Cure moje drage,pratim Vas svakodnevno i želim Vam svu sreču ovoga svjeta

----------


## norah

sve ćemo mi 2011 imati bebice, vidjet ćete.....
znam ja to

 :Smile: 

i ljubit u onom lijepom rodlilištu zajedno našu djećicu, 2 ili 3 svaka........

----------


## bublica3

denny, Irena456, blekonja,...pinky, matto,  znam da se iskreno veselite mom postupku!!!    :Kiss:   :Heart: 



Ja sam bila na podužem odmoruuu, a sad sam spremna   :Yes:   :Wink:  
_Cilj znam, a put mi je poznat!_  :Very Happy: 

Pea, nije čudno da se spermiogram iz bolnice dosta razlikuje od spermiograma u Cita. Dešava se non stop. I kod nas je bio slučaj pogreške. U poliklinici Cito imaju vrhunsku opremu za analizu sperme, Microptic-ov Sperm Class Analyser (SCA). Imaš prekrasan avatar!

----------


## Denny

> Nakon prvog šoka od spermiograma s *4%*brzo pokretnih,sporo pokretnih 10%,neusmjereno pokretnih 3% i nepokretnih čak* 83%* broj spermija* 18 milijuna*.Išli smo u Cita na konzultacije za prvi postupak i uradili onako tek toliko 
> još jedan kontrolni spermiogram i sad šok nad šokovima
> brzo pokretnih* 27.8%*,sporo pokretnih *12.9%*,neusmjereno pokretnih 6.7% i nepokretnih* 52.7%* broj spermija *52.2milijuna* 
> Nova dijagnoza astenozoospermija gr 1.
> Uz ovakav nalaz moguća spontana trudnoća


*Drage cure, i opet ponavljam: ovakva razlika se dogodila i meni, i još nekim curama na ovom forumu. O spermiogramu ovisi tijek vašeg liječenja, zato ako u bolnici dobijete jako loš nalaz spermiograma, savjetujem vam da ga ponovite još negdje - u Cita ili u Analize, svejedno, samo ga ponovite prije donošenja konačne dijagnoze i odluke o liječenju!* 

Pea, jeste li razgovarali s biologom u bolnici kada ste dobili loš nalaz, što vam je savjetovao?
Drago mi je da ste na vrijeme otkrili grešku, i želim vam puno sreće za dalje!  :Heart:

----------


## pea

> *Drage cure, i opet ponavljam: ovakva razlika se dogodila i meni, i još nekim curama na ovom forumu. O spermiogramu ovisi tijek vašeg liječenja, zato ako u bolnici dobijete jako loš nalaz spermiograma, savjetujem vam da ga ponovite još negdje - u Cita ili u Analize, svejedno, samo ga ponovite prije donošenja konačne dijagnoze i odluke o liječenju!* 
> 
> Pea, jeste li razgovarali s biologom u bolnici kada ste dobili loš nalaz, što vam je savjetovao?
> Drago mi je da ste na vrijeme otkrili grešku, i želim vam puno sreće za dalje!


 Rekao nam je da nemamo šanse prirodno ostvariti trudnoću i  da se odmah
javimo u neku kliniku za potpomognutu oplodnju.
Nisam ni pomislila,evo do sada da su u bolnici falili,mislila sam da je mikoplazma
uzročnik lošeg spermiograma :Undecided: 
Meni je do sada sve uredno,nema cista,hormoni uredni.. sad još da vidimo prohodnost jajovoda,,nije mi jasno ako su oni falili u bolnici:Zašto mi do sad
još nismo ostvarili trudnoču? a već duuugo se ne štitimo...
Sad sam cila  :Confused: 
A možda su mi stvarno jajovodi začepljeni :Sad:

----------


## Adikica

Cure ovdje kao da se nitko ne javlja nikako nemogu otvoriti forum.

----------


## Adikica

Draga Deny tvoj optimizam je urodio plodom i zato ti je prvi UZV bio savršen kako je dr.P i rekao i danas ti želim nastavak priče koja će uroditi trudnoćom.Ostale cure Matto ,Pinky,Crvenkapica ,bublica ,Pino,aleksandra i ostalim curama želim plodonosnu jesen.Ajmo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Ja krećem sa menopurima samo da dobijem M , moram nazvti Stefi da mi pojasni kako se daju injekcije i onda i ja krećem u rujnu.Samo molim cure da mi reknu koje su koristile i gonale dali je velika razlika u pripravljanju gonala od menopura jer gonali mi uopće nisu bili problem za davat , a sad menopur neznam kako će to ići ili bi morala ići kod m.sestre da mi ih daje.

----------


## Denny

Nee Adikice, skroz su jednostavni! 
Evo ti jedan filmić di je jako dobro sve prikazano, tako da slobodno možeš sve i sama:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaFft...next=1&index=5

Pazi samo da se ne porežeš na bočicu od tekućine.

----------


## Denny

*Filmići za samodavanje injekcija:*

*GONAL:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12OpB...next=1&index=1
*MENOPUR:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaFft...next=1&index=5
*CETROTIDE:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZ-tz...next=1&index=3

Sretno s bockanjem!  :Very Happy: 
Moram priznati da se moje bockanje od početnog straha na kraju pretvorilo u neki mali ritual, skoro sam uživala u činjenici da radim nešto što će me možda dovesti do bebe. Ahhh... navukla se, gotovo!  :Laughing:

----------


## Denny

> Meni je do sada sve uredno,nema cista,hormoni uredni.. sad još da vidimo prohodnost jajovoda,,nije mi jasno ako su oni falili u bolnici:Zašto mi do sad
> još nismo ostvarili trudnoču? a već duuugo se ne štitimo...
> Sad sam cila 
> A možda su mi stvarno jajovodi začepljeni


Čuj, i s nama je ista sitvacija, sve je dobro, a trudnoće nema. Najteže je otkriti uzrok kod ovih parova kojima je "sve u redu", na žalost. I ja sam kopala, i povadila sto stvari, sve u nadi da ću naći nešto za što se mogu uhvatit, i reči: "Aha, to je sad to, kad to izlječimo, dobit ćemo bebu!" Sve smo izlječili i zalječili što se god mjoglo, lani sam operirala miom, Poljak i Šparac su me par puta uvjeravali kako je stanje "unutra" zaista da ne može bolje, jajovodi, maternica, ma sve 5, muž super... ali bebe niotkud, i nemam se više za što uhvatit...

Ipak ne gubim nadu - možda su mi slabije ovulacije, možda plivaći ne mogu doći do stanice, možda... možda... uvik ima neki MOŽDA šta me drži na površini. Na kraju smo krenuli u taj IVF, pozitrivnija sam nego ikad u životu i nekako vjerujem da će od ovih 12 "jaja" što sam uspila napravit barem jedno ili dva izać u _"Rodinoj pošti"_.  :Laughing: 

Pokušaj ostati pozitivna ako ikako možeš - zašto bi ti jajovodi bili začepljeni? Ja baš vjerujem da nisu, a što se HSG-a tiće, on na neki način ipak "pročišćava i podmazuje" jajovode, njegov terapijski učinak traje par mjeseci, i bilo je dosta slučajeva da su cure baš nakon HSG-a ostale trudne, što od srca želim i tebi!  :Wink: 

P.S. Moja topla preporuka, napravite HSG u Cita, puno je manje traumatično nego u bolnici i gotovi ste za pola sata.

----------


## Adikica

O hvala Deny na filmićima  ma sa gonalima mi nije bilo problem jer su imale onu svoju tekućinu u šprici  pa tako da nisam znala šta sa ampulama što dođu uz menopur sad mi je puno jasnije.

----------


## crvenkapica77

uuuuuuu  jel se meni to cini ili su te igle od  CETROTIDA  velikeeee??'
ja nisam davala menopure bas  pod kutem od  90 stupnjeva,kao  u videu, malo sam nakosila, tako i decap. i ovitrelle  ...

----------


## Matko

Molim vas recite ,i dali imam ikakvih izgleda za potpomohnutu oplodnju...ako moj suprug ima dijagnosticiran genetski poremečaj 2 i 4 krmosoma?U Sloveniji smo bili ,i preskupo je.Hr ne odobrava postupak PGD-a.Nedavno smo dobili nalaze spermiograma i ima jako malo pokretljivih.ja nisam sigurna u svoju ovulaciju...anoovulatorni ciklusi.Sve jako osjetljivo...kad pogledam mi smo im i onako vec rizik.????Sigurna sam da bi bilo moguce u privatnoj klinici.negdje u Splitu...ali novca nemamo.da imamo vec bi sve odradila u Sloveniji.Pozdrav unaprijed hvala.

----------


## Adikica

Matko možeš se probati raspitati u bolnicu Split čujem da su tamo počeli raditi postupke MPO.Oprosti što te to pitam ali o kakvom je to genetskom poremećaju rječ?

----------


## Pinky

> Molim vas recite ,i dali imam ikakvih izgleda za potpomohnutu oplodnju...ako moj suprug ima dijagnosticiran genetski poremečaj 2 i 4 krmosoma?U Sloveniji smo bili ,i preskupo je.Hr ne odobrava postupak PGD-a.Nedavno smo dobili nalaze spermiograma i ima jako malo pokretljivih.ja nisam sigurna u svoju ovulaciju...anoovulatorni ciklusi.Sve jako osjetljivo...kad pogledam mi smo im i onako vec rizik.????Sigurna sam da bi bilo moguce u privatnoj klinici.negdje u Splitu...ali novca nemamo.da imamo vec bi sve odradila u Sloveniji.Pozdrav unaprijed hvala.


svrati na mame i bebe, neplodnost. tamo ima priča cure koja je išla na pgd, ali išla je u austrijsku kliniku, a zametke su slali na pgd čini mi se u bratislavu, ali u sklopu postupka u austriji. sam pgd nije odobren ni u hr ni u austriji, ali su se austrijanci snašli.
kako ste uopće došli na ideju o provjeri gena u muža (sad me je zainteresiralo, mi to nismo radili, sad ne znam trebamo li...)?

----------


## Matko

Nakon 2 spontana ,naša je ginekologica posumljala na to.radi se u splitu u prizemlju skroz ljevo od ulaza za hitnu.Odjel za humanu genetiku.kariogram  radi dr. Vida Čulić

----------


## Adikica

Matko tek sad vidim da sam laik u nekim stvarima pa ponekada pišem gluposti na forumu .O tvom problemu će ti reći cure koje znaju više o tim stvarima u svakom slučaju želim ti sreću u daljnjoj borbi.

----------


## Denny

Prođe još jedan uzv! 

Uglavnom, danas pitam ja doktora "jeli koji ostao?" (sjetila se naše Pinky), a on se zagledao u ekran, šuti, broji, mjeri, vrti... Vidim, ne čuje  me opće, totalno je u svom svijetu folikula.... Pogledam i ja, kad ono crni se na sve strane.......

Ima ih, ima, više nego prošli put, mislila sam da će ih biti manje, kad ono niklo ih još par u međuvremenu! E jesam kokoš nesilica!  :Laughing: 
Za sad su oko 14 mm, endić 8, još do nedjelje se bockam Menopurima, (i dalje tri dnevno + decapeptyl),  u nedjelju navečer štoperica, u utorak ujutro punkcija! 

*WOOOOWWW!!!!*  

Uglavnom,  dr. mi je rekao da se ne bojim, da će sve bit ok, i da će morati reći  sestri da me dobro ošamuti!   :Bouncing: 

Punkciju  će odraditi naš dragi dr. Šparac, koji mi je ostao u prekrasnom sjećanju još od operacije, tako da znam da sam u dobrim rukama, i da se zaista nemam čega bojati. Puno smo mi toga prošli da bi me sad bilo strah!  :Grin: 

A i vjerujem ja u svoje anđele... njih tamo, i vas ovdje! 
*SVE ĆE BIT OK!*

Uostalom, dr. P. mi se zakleo da žene uglavnom prežive!  :Laughing:  

Joooj, ne mogu vjerovati, ali jedva čekam utorak!

----------


## matto

Denny, nemoj nas više tako peći na živoj sam vatri od podneva otvaram zatvaram "potpognuta u Splitu", sad mi je laknulo ali nema sumnje ma ti si prava koka nesilica  :Klap: . 
Odmori se za vikend nadam se da će biti sunčano i lijepo,  :Kiss:  , 
e pa mislim da je vrijeme za jedan moj  :Dancing Fever:  da ti donese sreću.

----------


## aleksandraj

> moram poskočit za našeg plavog anđela


 
isto,  :Very Happy:

----------


## aleksandraj

> ja startam u 11., jučer pao dogovor. do tada intenzivno relaxiranje, mršavljenje i prestanak pušenja.
> ovaj puta se vraćam sa bebom!


 jeeee, pinky, jeeee :Very Happy:

----------


## vesnare

Deny držim fige za utorak i za puno zamrznutih js, a s obzirom na količinu mogle bi to biti i blastice!
Dr.Š. je super na punkciji (meni bio jednom kad sam imala 10 folikula), a sestre te dobro ošamute da jedva dođeš do stola za punkciju :Laughing:  a tamo još slijedi jedno ošamućivanje dolje, koje ja uopće nisam osjetila :Grin: 
Meni je uvijek nekako teži transfer ovdje zato što mjehur mora biti stvarno pun da bude uspješnije, pa onda još ležanje sa punim mjehurom i jedva čekaš da te puste na wc, a bed mi bilo što tamo nema gdje se leži sat da vidiš kako vrijeme ide. Već sam si mislila da im to sigurno treba :Yes:

----------


## medena8

:Heart: 


> Evo, malo sretnih vibrica za naše buduće ST trudnice!
> 
>  ~~ Denny ~~~~~ Adikica ~~~~~ aleksandraj ~~~~~ matto ~~~~~ crvenkapica77 ~~~~~ Pinky ~~~~~ pea ~~~~~ medena8 ~~~~~ norah ~~ 
> 
> *A ima nas i još, molim uskočite, ima mjesta za sve!* 
> 
> P.S. Baš mi je drago što sam prva, ako sad ne uspijem, još se stignem ubaciti na kraj!


Nakon dugoooooooo vremena opet čitam vaše postove, odmarala sam od svega i punila se pozitivnom energijom od koje ti Denny prštiš, kad 
sam ovo pročitala i ugledala svoj nick... Baš si me dirnula, hvala tiiiiiiiii  :Heart:  

Pozdrav svima i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  za JESENSKI VLAKIĆ, poseban pozdrav našim trudnicama!!!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Adikica

Deny draga od srca ti želim da ti ovaj postupak bude uspješan.Laptop mi nije u funkciji cjeli vikend pa sam poludila neznajući šta se dešava na forumu jedva sam čekala doći na posao da malo proćirim šta ima i vidim ima puno lijepih stvari i cura koje kreću u postupke cure SVIMA SRETNO.

----------


## Denny

Heeeej cure, znate šta je sutra???

Ukidaju nam analogni signal, stiže "novo doba!"   :Laughing: 
Ajde, nek nam je sa srećom!
E da, i moja punkcija, dugo čekana i napokon dočekana!  :Very Happy:  
*Sutra kreće naš vlakić!*  :Klap:  A pošto sam prva u nizu, znajte da je moja najveća želja da vas zaista povedem u neko novo doba gdje će se nizati sami plusići i pozitivne bete... u doba gdje ćemo postati drugačije, "okruglije" i sretnije... 
Želim nam od srca da sve ovog Božića kitimo bor mazeći trbuščiće... Čak i moja *Pinky* koja mrzi kićenja...  :Zaljubljen:  i *matto,* i* bublica*... ma sve, do iti jedne!

Netko mi je na MiB forumu napisao da je sutra *Sv. Ante*, zaštitnik malenih... Pa eto, nek nas sve čuva, možda i mojim mrvicama pomogne da se oplode, da se dijele...
Joooj, mojim mrvicama! Ja ću imat mrvice!  :Zaljubljen:  

Sinoć u 21 h (moj sretan broj!) je pala štoperica. Nakon 57 inekcija, moje bockanje je gotovo. Ja sam dala sve od sebe, sada moram vjerovati u doktore.  Moram vjerovati da će ti ljudi, uz pomoć medicime, tehnologije i majke  prirode stvoriti nešto što ja ipak nisam uspjela - novi život.

Neka im je sretno i blagoslovljeno na tom putu!

----------


## Denny

*Adikice*, ako se dobro sijećam, i ti počimaš za dan - dva?

----------


## Denny

*vesnare*, hvala ti draga na utjesi.  :Kiss:

----------


## Adikica

Deny draga sretno sutra da pokreneš vlakić ,a mi sve ostale za tobom da se ukrcamo.
I ja sam počela svoju stimulaciju juče sam si dala 4 menopura i tako sve do četvrtka kada mi je prvi UZV.

----------


## Denny

Eto vidiš, vlakić se pokrenio! Sretno na uzv u četvrtak!!!!  :Very Happy: 

Cure, jeste vi šta pile prije punkcije - za opuštanje, protiv bolova, i slično? Posebno ove koje su imale puno folikula?

*Goooooaaaa*, di si?  :Grin:

----------


## bubi33

Denny, ne trebas piti nista prije punkcije.Sestra ce ti dati koktelcic, dozu odreduje bas po broju folikula.Ne brini, u dobrim si rukama!

Sretno!!!!

----------


## bubi33

Da nadodam- imala sam 13 folikula, dobro me osamutilo, skoro nista nisam ni osjetila.Inace, koktel se sastoji od voltarena i jos necega za opustanje
ali sam zaboravila kako se zove.

----------


## Blekonja

denny draga sretno i potpuno bi potpisala bubi33 ovako je i meni bilo, ja sam ih imala taj prvi put 6 i Janja je kad mi je šiknila inekciju rekla a joj ti si moja nježnica tebe će ovo dobro ošamutit možda je mogla i manja doza i stvarno me je ošamutilo, ali neka bolje da što manje osjetiš iako stvarno, ali stvarno nije strašno!!!!! mislim na tebe puno, puno i naravno na sve druge curke koje kreću u postupak želim vam svuuuu sreću ovog svijeta!!! (evo i bebica lupka u to ime  :Grin: )!!

----------


## Denny

Hvala vam cure!  :Kiss:  Ma sve mi je jasno - misli što manje, opusti se što više... i za tren si u Virusa na kavi!  :Cool: 

Bit će to sve super! Uostalom, ne može nikako bolit više nego oko ove zime, ima da budem ko bubica sutra!!  :Grin:  
*
Jedva čeeekaaam!!!* :Very Happy:  (kavicu u Virusa, naravno!)  :Laughing:

----------


## Blekonja

a ne virujem da ćeš bit baš u stanju za kavicu u Virusa odmah  :Grin: !!!

----------


## Pinky

> a ne virujem da ćeš bit baš u stanju za kavicu u Virusa odmah !!!


ja nakon punkcije drmila 2 orahovice u virusa i užicala u nekog dida 2 duvana hehheeee

----------


## Denny

A ja i Pinky smo iste gore lišće...  :Laughing: 
Dakle: *VIRUS!* i slat pozitivne vibrice mrvama na katu!   :Bouncing: 
I da, slaba je kava, treba šta jače....  :Grin:

----------


## matto

Adikice sretno bockanje Denny će ti sačuvati mjesto do strojovođe u vlaku a ja bih u prvi razred s Alksandraj i Pynki, kako sam neskromna :Wink: 
Denny, za tebe sutra milijun vibri draga, vjerujem, ma znam da će sve biti uredu a doc. Š. bez obzira koliko izgledao strašno (barem meni) slovi kao prava nježnica tako da si u dobrim rukama :Very Happy: . 
Nešto nisam sigurna da će nakon punkcije, a dat će ti sto posto poprilično jak koktelčić s obzirom na brojku jaja, moći na kavu u Virusa, puno je izglednije da ćeš ići doma i prespavati cijelo popodne (moj slučaj) :Rolling Eyes: .
 Meni je recimo toga dana došla mama, a ja sam zaspala usred priče iako nikad ne spavam tijekom dana. Neka te ne iznenadni ako se punkcije ne budeš sjećala u cijelost, nekih trenutaka se ni danas ne mogu sjetiti a to je recimo meni bio veliki problem i kako sam „čuda sorta“ nekad bih voljela da me i zaboli, umjesto da imam te rupe u sjećanju :Cool: . 
Kako bilo, mislim na tebe sutra ujutro je li tako pola osam ili nešto kasnije, a kad se probudiš ispiši dojmove.

----------


## crvenkapica77

sretno  denny   sutra  :Heart:

----------


## goa

Evo me, evo me! Vidim ja, zahuktalo se, tako i triba!
*Denny,* kokice  :Grin: , cure su ti dobro rekle, nisam ni ja ništa uzimala prije punkcije, tamo te ošamute po potribi, posli sam išla u Lidla kupiti vagu, a kad su injekcije doma popustile, drmnula sam voltaren,jedan i posli je sve stalo, orahovice se nisam sitila, šteta, a možda i bolje jer bi me onda tribalo odvući kući..
E sad, meni punkcija nije bila baš bezbolna, ali dobro si rekla, sve to prođe, a rezultat me upravo nabija iznutra!!I nemoj da te moje jedino takvo iskustvo obeshrabri, snijela sam svoja jajca tada i imam ih u zalihi ka prava holivudska diva i vridilo je!I naravno, tako će biti i kod tebe!
Lipo pusti posli da te muž tetoši, to je posebna guštancija!
*Adikice,*i od tebe uskoro očekujemo slične vijesti, sritno s bockanjem!
I svim ostalim curama, sretno od srca, da se i vi uskoro zanimate za tehnike disanja pri porodu!!

----------


## aleksandraj

eeeej denny, pa ti sutra ides po bebu , tj. bebe  :Very Happy:  i bit ce sve ok, i ja se uplasila, ali sve bilo super

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Denny*, do sad je sigurno sve već gotovo, a sigurna sam da je doktor skupio puno puno jaja  :Smile:

----------


## bambus99

> ja nakon punkcije drmila 2 orahovice u virusa i užicala u nekog dida 2 duvana hehheeee


 :Laughing: 
denny ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Denny

Pijem kavicu s MM!  Nije mi da šta žešće, to ćemo posli...  :Grin: 

Cure moje, *imamo 12 oocita!*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

O dojmovima ću mrvicu kasnije, nemojte mi zamjerit, tek sam se dogegala kući... Uglavnom, sve pohvale dr. Aračić, koja je na kraju radila punkciju, i sve je obavila nježno, ali dovoljno spretno, brzo, a bome i uspješno!

Volim vas sve!  :Heart:

----------


## Adikica

Superrrrrrrrr sad odmaraj ,a jaja  i dečki neka rade svoj posa !

----------


## crvenkapica77

samo ti odmaraj kokice , ma prava si   :Zaljubljen: 
12  js   odlicno   , savrseno   :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## matto

Denny,  :Klap:  napustila sam kavu da vidim izvješće koje je sjajno, više nego sjajno, bravo za 12 jajašaca i vibram za tri blasciste  :Wink: (ostale jajne stanice mogu zalediti, čitam da imaju najnoviji uređaj kojim mogu utvrditi koja je jajna stanica odlična a koja slabija, pa će od tih dvanaest biti sigurno odličnih). Možda si mi pročitala misli pa nisi htjela "crne rupe u sjećanju", jučer sam htjela napisati da slijedeći put biram bilo kakvu bol jer sve to tako kratko traje samo da nemam tu prazninu u sjećanju. No strah me bilo to predložiti jer nema svatko visok prag boli, a i imala si dosta folikula, vidjet ćeš koliko god boljelo brzo ćeš to zaboraviti, ovako sigurno znaš kako si došla i otišla s bockanja (znaš koja ti je sestra gaće obukla :Laughing: ), draga odmori čekam s nestrpljenjem....

----------


## goa

Odličan rezultat, draga Denny  :Very Happy: , ne sumnjam u daljnji razvoj događaja, a i zanima me kako ti je bilo pa ću s guštom pročitati idući izvještaj, kad odmoriš, naravno!

----------


## Blekonja

denny draga već sam te čula, ali ovdje ti čestitam na 12 super jajašaca kokice naša, sad lipo odmaraj i sanjaj kako sve lipo ide svojim tokom i kako se staničice već dijele!!!! želim ti sreću do neba!! cmokkkk

----------


## Denny

Cure, zaista sad nemam snage sve pisat ponovo, nadam se da nije kontra pravila da vam samo stavim link, pa pogledajte tamo. 

http://mameibebe.biz.hr/phpBB2/viewt...06450#p2306450

Moram malo u horizontalu. Hvala vam od srca i duše na svim vibricama i lijepim željama!  :Heart: 
Sinoć sam primila SMS od naše ketyy, samo da znam da misli na mene iako ne piše više. Totalno sam se rascmoljila, eto.

*HVALA VAM SVIMA!*

*ketyy* draga  :Kiss:

----------


## kinki

Samo da virnem ima li ko trudan :Smile: )  Deni, Pinky go gooooo!!!
Ja san pri kraju homeopatske terapije,  rješavam alergiju na spermu looool.  Kontam u 10. misec ić opet u postupak ako svi nalazi budu uredni.  Iden 24.09. na koncert Gunsa u Zg(hvali seeee)  pa ću svratit do Radončića da mi napiše preporuke za kariogram za mene i muža, kao i za biljege na trombofiliju.  Taman sve to obavim dok dođe vrijeme za postupak.  Držim vam fige svima!!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

alergija na spermu  ??  cuj to

----------


## aleksandraj

> denny draga već sam te čula, ali ovdje ti čestitam na 12 super jajašaca kokice naša, sad lipo odmaraj i sanjaj kako sve lipo ide svojim tokom i kako se staničice već dijele!!!! želim ti sreću do neba!! cmokkkk


go, denny, go :Very Happy:

----------


## kinki

> alergija na spermu  ??  cuj to


a e.  tijelo mi odbacuje muževu spermu ili plod nakon IVF-a kao strano tijelo....loool...vidit ćemo nakon terapije oće li bit uspjeha ili jedna velika looolčnina...

----------


## Denny

Jutroooooo!  :Dancing Fever: 

Ja i dalje čekam vijesti (nadam se lijepe).... i uhvatim se u razmišljanju gdje su sad te mrvice, šta rade, kako im je tamo..... dijele li se.....

O Bože, otkud ove emocije prema maloj "nakupini stanica"?  :Shock:  
Moram se prisiliti da budem realna, da se spustim malo na zemlju... a opet, ne mogu se rješit osjećaja da smo možda... samo možda... stvorili novi život... Jer od prvog dana postupka ja imam neki čudan osjećaj da će sve bit OK, pozitiva me nije napustila ni sekunde, i pitam se ODAKLE to, kao neki predosjećaj da sve što radim ima svoju svrhu, i neće biti uzalud, uspilo - ne uspilo!  :Unsure: 

Ne mogu to sebi nikako objasnit, samo osjećam da je sve baš onako kako treba bit!  :Heart:

----------


## Adikica

Deny tvoj optimizam će tebi donijeti veliku betu u to sam 100% sigurna i na kraju će donijet  jednu ili dvi bebice .Čitam tvoje postove iz kojih zrači vedrina i optimizam , a šta bi ja dala da sam tako optimistična to ti je jedan veliki plus.

----------


## Denny

Adikice, držim ti fige, OOOGROMNE da ti ovaj postupak bude uspješan! 
Samo hrabro, ja ću bit optimistična i za tebe!

----------


## Denny

Evo mene, i dalje sijem samo lijepe vijesti!  :Heart: 

Moj transfer je u nedjelju, 5. dan. 
*Čekamo blastice!!!*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Kad sam poklopila slušalicu, rasplakala sam se kao malo dijete.
_HVALA TI BOŽE!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~
_

----------


## Pinky

:-d :-d :-d :-d :-d

----------


## crvenkapica77

:-d:-d:-d

----------


## ivica_k

bravo Denny :Very Happy:

----------


## Blekonja

ajmeeeeeeee Denny pa to je......ajme evo plačem  :Crying or Very sad:  od sriće naravno bravoooo!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Denny*, ti si primjer kako postupak treba teći  :Smile: 
Za blastice  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## matto

Draga pa to je  :Dancing Fever:  :Dancing Fever: , ni jednog trenutka nisam sumljala pa tko bi drugi i s više sreće i tako zaraznog optimizma mogao voziti naš jesenski vlakić, tako sam sretna zbog tebe bez obzira na tmuran dan napolju, a ostalim curama želim ako ne iste onda slične rezultate 
Adikice,  :Wink:  , čekamo sada tebe....

----------


## mare41

Denny, i ja vjerujem da sve ima svoju svrhu, a ovaj tvoj postupak ima sigurno svrhu da dođe anđelak ili njih 2, takva pozitiva puno znači za uspjeh, ~~~~ do neba za blastice

----------


## bublica3

Oooo *Denny* draga  :Heart:  SUPER!!!!  :Klap:   ~~~ :Very Happy: ~~~  :Klap:  

Taj tvoj pozitivan stav je ključan za uspijeh  :Yes:

----------


## goa

Blastice, najbolje od najboljeg što ti se može dogoditi, kako si jednom rekla  :Klap: , do nedjelje relax, a od nedjelje dupli relax, uživaj u svim emocijama koje te trenutno preplavljuju  :Heart: !

----------


## Denny

Čitam i ne vjerujem... čestitke ISTE kao da sam javila pozitivu betu!  :Kiss: 
Hvala vam svima od srca!  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Denny, baš mi je drago i bravo za ST ekipu, s novim zakonom nije mala stvar doći do blastica  :Smile: ! Sretno i dalje!

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure koje ste iz Splita,  gdje dođe ta  poliklinika  Analiza   za vađenje hormona  i dali rade subotom?
hvala

----------


## Blekonja

crvenkapica Analiza ti je na Brdima, pokraj zgrade SEM-a, odnosno ako ćeš lakše znati pokraj Kauflanda, a rade ti i subotom!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

http://www.poliklinika-analiza.hr/in...=224&Itemid=85

----------


## crvenkapica77

jeste li tamo vadile kad hormone  , kad budu gotovi nalazi?  koliko kosta?

----------


## Denny

Ćuj, Kapice moja, koliko sam shvatila tebe zanima samo FSH? Ako je tako, otiđi u Analize, rade ti i subotom i nedjeljom ujutro od 8 sati. Nalaz ti je gotov najdalje sutradan, i šalju ti ga mailom ako treba. Ti ga onda isprintaj i ponesi doktoru. Cijena ti je oko 150,00. Ako ti treba više hormona, onda idi u bolnicu, jer će te u analize dosta skupo izaći, svaki hormon je 130 kn + 20 kn vađenje krvi, pa računaj.

----------


## Blekonja

ja sam baš danas zvala za TSH, t3 i t4, prilično su skupi 260 kuna i odmah isti dan je gotovo, gore sam vadila i betu mislim da je bila 130 kuna, a ove ostale hormone sam uglavnom u bolnici vadila pa ne znam točno, a mislim da su prije barem, imali i cjenik na stranici!!! eto nisam puno pomogla, ali...

----------


## crvenkapica77

zvala ja njih u Analize,  ako dođem do  9h valjda ,onda  ce mi biti nalazi gotovi  isti dan, do 16h,
 kaze  143 kn - mislim ( di nađe one 3), da to mi je samo za fsh , a menga   me zeza  nisam jos pravo procurila ,a bojim se, jer su mi ciklusi kratki ,da mi je kasno u ponedeljak,  vidim ujutro sve, a sto se tice  slanja email  ja nemam printer  :Sad:   pa onda nista od toga....
jedino me privlaci privatno sto cu imat nalaze odmah  a ne cekat  2-3tj.    a moram javit dr. P.  
hvala cure

----------


## Denny

Pa pošalji dr. P. taj mail koji ti oni pošalju, ili daj nekome da ti isprinta, ništa lakše! Čita on mailove, ne brini!
Ako još nisi pravo procurila, onda ti je tek sutra 1. dc i možeš slobodno vadit FSH u ponedjeljak.
Ako ideš u subotu do 9, bit će ti gotovo do 16 popodne, a ako ideš u nedilju, bit će ti tek sutradan, jer u nedilju popodne ne radi lab.
E jesmo ga sad... zašto jednostavno, ako može komplicirano?  :Laughing:

----------


## Pinky

crvenkapice na onom linku imaš i lokaciju, i radno vrijeme i kako doći i cjenik, sve

----------


## Adikica

Deny ma evo malo za tvoje blastice  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  super draga tako sam sritna zbog tebe jer rekla sam ti drugačije i nije moglo biti kada iz tebe zrači nevjerovatna sreća i optimizam .
Ja sam jučer imala svoj prvi uzv imam negdje oko 7 folikula ( 4 na lijevom 3 na desnom) dr.P kaže nema ih baš puno ali tek smo imali prvi uzv pa ćemo vidjeti za dalje.Moram priznat da nisam nekako sretna jer sa sa gonalima imala toliko folikula a sad koristim menopure pa nije ništa bolje ali ja se opet nadam da će još koji iskočiti na idućem uzv.

----------


## vesnare

*Denny* bravo za blastice! Ma bit će to dobitno sigurno! :Very Happy:  :Klap: 
*Adikice*, nemoj se uzrujavati - neka samo svih 7 budu kvalitetne js i dođeš do blastica! Na kraju je samo jedan dovoljan :Very Happy:

----------


## Denny

Ma da malo??? Pa to Je skroz lijepa reakcija na kratki protokol, nikako nije malo! Ne brini se, molim te, bitno je samo da budu kvalitetne da biolog moze odabrati tri najbolje. A i bit ce do kraja jos koji, sigurno! Opusti se, molim te, reakcija ti je skroz ok!

----------


## Denny

I da, mislim i dalje na tebe i drmyim fige!

----------


## crvenkapica77

*adikice  

denny * kod mene nemoze  jednostavno  mora bit komplicirano   :Laughing: 
*pinky * hvala,  sve sam nasla samo nece cijenik da mi otvori , ali nema veze.....jutros sam definitivno procurila  , ono pravo.

----------


## matto

Tmurni petak uvod u tmurni i oblačni vikend nemojte zamjeriti što počinjem žalom za ljetom, no sreća da je tu naša Denny da nam uljepšava vikend i rastjera oblake, Denny do transfera odmaraj i izležavaj se kavica, novine, pored mora ako ne zapuše jugo, a u nedjelju ideš po svoju dječicu :Dancing Fever:  :Dancing Fever: , pa sretno tebi draga i tvom mužu naravno.
  Adikice, ne žali se to uopće nije loša reakcija, sedam folikula a krati protokol, ne zaboravi da je tijelo podnijelo manju stimulaciju za isti rezultat, ma zna doc. P. što radi, ovako je bolje a tko zna možda se do punkcije pojavi još koji folikulić, pa tek ti je prvi UZV.
  Crvenkapice, nazovi doc. P i reci da ćeš mu sutra ili prekosutra poslati, javiti rezultat FSH, doc. P. ti je popodne, i ne brini čita on mailove, FSH možeš raditi od 2 do 5 dana ciklusa tako da nisi zakasnila kad gode odlučiš. 
  Vesnare, pozdravi tebi, bebici i Anti,
  Stigli su konačno i moji nalazi za trombofiliju, kako doc. P kaže imam blaži oblik urođene trombofilije koja može biti uzrok spontanih pobačaja i neuspjelih IVF-a. Od jučer sam na andolu 100 a od ET-a do 12 tjedna trudnoće na nisko molekularnom heparinu (fragmin) :Wink: . 

uživajte u vikandu, kao da nije jesen  :Bye:

----------


## maja_st

ciao svima....pridružujem se temi......čitala sam forum i prije i mogu reći da sam pronašla niz važnih informacija koje su mi olakšale moj prvi i uspješni IVF+ICSI u lipnju 2008. u CITO. Krenula bi ponovo u postupak kod dr. P iako mi kako kaže jajnici nisu baš blistavi, ali ako bi ja htjela........može uz neku laganu stimulaciju......I tako sad moram povadit nalaze.....klasika FSH, prolaktin, LH i TSH. Vidim da na postu piše da se mogu izvadit u splitskoj bolnici i da se čeka 2-3 tjedna, pa me zanima je li to stvarno tako ili se čekanje nalaza malo ubrzalo....

----------


## kinki

> ciao svima....pridružujem se temi......čitala sam forum i prije i mogu reći da sam pronašla niz važnih informacija koje su mi olakšale moj prvi i uspješni IVF+ICSI u lipnju 2008. u CITO. Krenula bi ponovo u postupak kod dr. P iako mi kako kaže jajnici nisu baš blistavi, ali ako bi ja htjela........može uz neku laganu stimulaciju......I tako sad moram povadit nalaze.....klasika FSH, prolaktin, LH i TSH. Vidim da na postu piše da se mogu izvadit u splitskoj bolnici i da se čeka 2-3 tjedna, pa me zanima je li to stvarno tako ili se čekanje nalaza malo ubrzalo....



Na Krizinama su ti nalazi brzi, tjedan dana.  Samo naglasi ginekologu da ti da uputnicu za Krizine a ne Firule :Grin:

----------


## Denny

Bok!!! Dobro došla!   :Bye: 
Nalazi se čekaju desetak dana maksimalno. Samo ja kad sam bila ovog ljeta, više se nisu vadili dole u prizemlju iza ulaza u bolnicu, nego tamo di je bila ginekologija (ulaz do hitne, prvi kat, skroz lijevo). Možda je to bilo privremeno, možda su onaj dole prostor samo renovirali, ne znam, ali ako nisi sigurna traži ambulantu za bolesti štitnjače, to je tu.

Sretno u novom postupku i neka bude dobitni!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## norah

Denny sretno!!!!!!

imam jedno pitanje, 
dobila sam termin kraj 10 mj, dakle tablete kraj 9 jel tako.
Nego sam jutros na tel doznala od ginekologice da imam neku upalu, hoću je uspiti riješit do zadnjeg tjedna u 9 mj da me ne bi opet pomakli....?????
je li netko imao kakvu upalu koja je otkrivena papa testom....
cila sam u komi, valjda nije ništa strašno...

----------


## Denny

Jesam ja, i to usred stimulacije!  :Yes: 
Dr. P. mi je rekao da koristim neku terapiju 7 dana, i sve super.
Ne znam o kakvoj se upali radi, ali ako su ti brisevi sterilni, u načelu će ti dati neke vaginalete ili nešto slično, i ne bi trebalo biti nikakvih problema za postupak, bez brige.
Uostalom, puno tih upala se može i dobiti i liječiti u trudnoći, pa sve bude ok.

----------


## norah

Denny ti si predivna, uz sve svoje probleme i proces ti imaš uvijek vremena za nas sve...
hvala ti od sveg srca i neka tvoji mali anđelčići što prije zagrle svoju mamicu i ne puštaju....

ma u ponedjeljak su mi i brisevi gotovi, ima 3 mj sam imala neku bakterijicu, pa mi je d. dala tabl. jednokratno, nadam se da će sve bit ok jer ću se ugušit od brige.
veliki pozdrav svima i borimo se svi skupa....
 :Wink:

----------


## goa

Neće me biti preko vikenda, stoga ću unaprijed zaželiti sretno useljenje Dennyjevim mrvičicama sutra  :Zaljubljen: , neka se fino udomaće i za 15 dana obraduju mamu i tatu visokom brojkom!
I našoj Adikici moram zaželiti da folikulići rastu i dalje, samo opušteno, to je odličan rezultat  :Klap: !
Matto, kod nas ipak vedar i sunčan vikend, drago mi da te jučerašnji tmurni petak prevario, i da je žal za ljetom zamijenila radost zbog ranojesenskog sunca, drago mi i da ste otkrili jednu moguću smetnju koju ćete sada eliminirati i spremni zaželjeti dobrodošlicu makar jednom bebaču  :Heart: !
Svima veliki pozdrav od jedne deeebele i sretne trudnice,budite sve uskoro takve!

----------


## Blekonja

dennyić draga srettttttnooooo sutra, ali čujemo si mi još!!! cmok  :Preskace uze:

----------


## Pinky

evo i ja na brzinu ćirkam, nisam uz net ovih dana, samo da poželim najpozitivnijoj osobi na svijetu totalnu nirvanu sutra, lagani transfer, pozitivnih 14 dana i najpozitivniji test ikada! cmoooooooooooooooooooook!

----------


## Gabi

> evo i ja na brzinu ćirkam, nisam uz net ovih dana, samo da poželim najpozitivnijoj osobi na svijetu totalnu nirvanu sutra, lagani transfer, pozitivnih 14 dana i najpozitivniji test ikada! cmoooooooooooooooooooook!


 *X
*Denny  :Heart:

----------


## Denny

Cure, predivne ste, HVALA VAM OD SRCA!

Kod nas je danas sunčano, bez ijednog oblačka...  Šaljem vam te  sunčane vibrice, Neka vam donesu sreću i toplinu!
Ja ne mogu vjerovati da je osvanio i ovaj dan, mislim da će mi srce iskočiti od uzbuđenja...

Za dva sata bit ću...... o Bože!

----------


## rozalija

> evo i ja na brzinu ćirkam, nisam uz net ovih dana, samo da poželim najpozitivnijoj osobi na svijetu totalnu nirvanu sutra, lagani transfer, pozitivnih 14 dana i najpozitivniji test ikada! cmoooooooooooooooooooook!


X

----------


## mare41

Denny i ovdje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za najljepšu betu (sad su već mrvice kod mame)

----------


## aleksandraj

Denny sretno draga i tvojim bebicama :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## matto

Draga, tebi i bebicama :Kiss: , 
sada odmarajte i uživajte zajedno, 
nadam se da će nam tm napisati par riječi o transferu,
ili još bolje ti nakon par dana 
do tada mislim na vas  :Heart:

----------


## Denny

> Uspavanka moje bake
> 
> _U snu prozor mog djetinjstva gleda u šumu kukurijeka, na uzvisini je konj zlatne grive od sunca, u bijelom polju kukurijeka čujem kako plače novorođenče._ 
> 
> Otvaram oči, ne sanjam, ležim u sobi s blještavim svjetlima, ja sam na transferu. Oko mene je troje ljudi u bijelom i jedan anđel, glasovi im tihi i svečani u zvijezdi, u vodi, čuvaju dio svemira, bisere. 
> 
> _Zatvaram oči toplina me vraća u krajolike djetinjstva, pod krošnju trešnje u vinogradu gdje smo otac i ja odmarali u predvečerja. On sada spava san iz kojeg nema povratka pod krošnjom trešnje, njezino korjenje splelo mu uzglavlje, kad pruži ruke dodirne ruke moje bake, ako prislonim glavu na cvijeće mogu čuti njezinu uspavanku._ 
> 
> Otvaram oči, ljudi u bijelom i dalje stoje oko moga uzglavlja, glas im je tih i svečan, pričaju o vremenu leptira, svečanosti ljeta, anđeo se smiješi. 
> ...


Upravo ovako, matto, upravo ovako!
Dva anđela su još lani pozlatila bešu, a treći je danas u nju stavio dva bisera, dvije savršene male blastice! Cijeli moj svemir bio je danas u njihovim rukama. Cijeli svemir - u samo dvije male mrvice, koje sad spavaju u svojoj beši.
Dr. P. je isprintao sliku i ponosno dotrčao do MM u čekaonu: "Vidi ih, savršene su!" Sljedeća ih je vidjela naša Adikica (koja me danas jaaako iznenadila!  :Kiss: ) a onda tek ja.
I evo, još ih gledam... i zahvaljujem nebu i svim mojim anđelima, što su me danas učinili trudnicom.

----------


## Adikica

Deny tvoj postupak je dobitni sigurno  100% tvoje blastociste su savršene koliko se ja vidim nekako su i vedrije od mojih što su bile ,a i dr.je to točno  tako potvrdio .Draga nema šanse da postupak  ne uspije uz onako dobrog muža koji će te njegovati ovih dana , a itebe zaista našeg plavog velikog anđela ovog foruma.Ljubim te i čujemo se.
Kod mene drugi uzv pokazao opet sedam folikula koji lijepo rastu za dalje ćemo vidjeti kako će ići.

----------


## Blekonja

denny draga ljubimo tebe i tvoje dvije mrvice ja i moja mala bubalica da nam se dobro uhvatite za mamicu  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## crvenkapica77

ajme  prekrasno denny   :Heart:   SRETNO DALJE
kakav je to osjecaj  kad  dobijes tu slikicu     :Zaljubljen: ...mogu mislit.....uh jedva cekam   :Very Happy:

----------


## gargamelica

Denny sretno i da bude veeeeelika beta  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

upoznala sam puuuuuuuuno ljudi u životu. puno njih me je dirnulo jer sam vesela blesa koja gleda svijet ko da ima 12 ipo godina.
ali malo tko je dotakao moje srce ko denny....
rekla sam prije, sorry sto se ponavljam, ali to je jedan anđeo kojeg sam upoznala kad mi je bilo najgore i koji me  je uvijek dizao sa dna...
i molim se da to čudo od cure dobije sve što zaželi - svoje bebice, odmah i što prije... jer je ne samo zaslužila već se debelo namučila.
moja 4. ivf-a su ništa prema njenom trudu da dođe do prvoga.
i znam da će se ove 2 savršene mrvoblastice držati za svoju mamu duuuuuuuuuuuuuugo...
a ako slučajno odu, znam da će naša denny zadržati svoju pozitivu, tješiti nas i bodriti i biti najbolja mama svojim bebaćima koji je uskoro čekaju
ja se nadam i molim da to bude sada.
a ako ne, biti će slijedeći put.
bitno je ne odustati.
reče skoro veteranka, koja po hodnicima plaši mlade parove a ne gubi nadu...
denny,  :Heart:

----------


## vesnare

Neka mi druge cure ne zamjere, ali šaljem posebne vibre našoj *Denny* i njenim prekrasnim blasticama, neka izrastu u dvije predivne bebice
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

Pinky, ima nas još koje je dotakla Denny, i to samo u virtualnom prostoru, mogu mislit kako je RL :Smile: , Denny~~~~~~~~da nastaviš biti trudna i nakon ovih 10-dana čekanja.

----------


## BHany

i meni je denny draga i želim sreću njenim dvjema blasticama, ali...kao i petrovkama, ponavljam upozorenje da vibrate i bodrite znate već gdje...ok malo...ajd ne brišem odmah, ali nemojte pretjerivati...

----------


## matto

Draga Denny, sretna sam što te moja priča pratila na transferu, jer iako ima dijelova iz mog života želim da svima transfer upravo prođe s takvim ili sličnim mislima te da uskoro ili možeš idućih devet mjeseci dok su bebice u stomaku pjevušiti uspavanku jer sada imaš dio svemira u sebi. Od sveg srca ti želim da ove dane, meni najteži dio postupka, zadržiš svoj optimizam da te nosi ta pozitivna vibra kao do sada,  jer znaš bez obzira na rezultate testa ovaj tvoj postupak je dobitni kako za tebe tako za nas koje smo imali priliku upoznati te.

Također, moram poslati pohvale tvom mužu jer nisam još doživjela da muškarci s toliko pažnje upijaju svaku riječ o iskustvima tijekom postupka, znate kad doživite da vas netko uistinu prati, sluša, da do njega dopire to što pričate,  kad imate sugovornika nekog tko vas razumje od prve do zadnje rečenice, vjeruj mi tvoj postupak je uspio već sada, a ja znam da se bebice čvrsto drže, jer vjerujem u anđele...
Adikice, možda smo se malo zanijeli nakon mrvoblastica Deny i njm, ali znaj da mislim na tebe i nisi zaboravljena iako smo svi pomalo u oblacima, gledaj draga Adikice tih sedam folikula nije uopće loš rezultat, Rozalija kaže da je u Mariboru sedam/osam folikula najpoželjniji rezultat koji jamči i kvalitetne jane stanice, tako da i ovog puta možeš računati na bar jednu blasticu. 
Crvenkapice, Pinky, vesnare,  Blekonja, Mare, Goa, Rozalija (javi se za kavu), Kinki, pozdravi i ugodan sunčani dan :Cool:

----------


## Denny

Joooj, vi stvarno znate raznježit čovjeka! Ne znam šta da kažem, osim da vas volim sve, i da vas čekam u onom vlakiću, jednu po jednu...  :Zaljubljen: 

*Pinky*, da si mi bliže, došla bi te sad izgrlit, a ovo tvoje ću isprintati i zalijepit poviše kreveta da mi bude prvo što ću pročitat svako jutro ovih 14 dana!  :Heart: 

*matto* ta priča mi ne izlazi iz glave otkad sam je prvi put pročitala, a jučer sam je se posebno sjetila kad je dr. rekao da su mrve savršene, i sve je prošlo baš tako nekako svečano - njih troje oko mene, svi dobre volje i nekako puni nade uu uspjeh... Kad sam pitala doktora jesam li sad trudna barem dok se ne dokaže suprotno, rekao je: ne, trudna si ovako i onako!  :Smile: 
A onda je dotrčao MM s onom slikom, i raspametila sam se... 
Sreća da nas je sestra nasmijavala pola sata, jer bi pukla od emocija. Ovako sam pucala od smjeha, nadam se da se mrvicama nije previše treslo unutra!  :Laughing: 
*matto* hvala i za pohvale MM, ja uvijek mislila da me ne sluša, haha...

*BHany* sorry ako smo pretjerale, nemoj brisati pliz, barem da kopiram sve ove predivne postove koji su me proteklih mjeseci čvrsto držali na površini. Jer cure, koliko god mislite da sam ja vas, i vi ste mene.

Pa idemo onda puniti vlakić!

*Adikice* nestrpljivo čekam tvoj izvještaj kako napreduju folikuli i nadam se da ćemo uskoro pozdraviti i tvoje blasto-mrve! (kako ono ste rekle?... Mrvoblastice? Haha...) 

A ove moje mrvoblastice su zbilja gladne! Otkad sam se jučer vratila iz Cita, nisam prestala jesti! Osim toga, sve drugo je ok.
I pošto sam od jučer službeno "trudna i točka", svih vas posipam s puuuuuuuuuuno trudničke prašine! Baš je gušt!  :Very Happy: 

Znate, možda sam jedina u ovom razmišljanju, ali čini mi se da će mi ovo ipak biti lijepih 14 dana!!!!!

----------


## bubi33

Denny, sretno!!!!!

Tebi i TM zelim veeeeliku betu uskoro!!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Adikica

Cure evo moj današnji izvještaj sa punkcije dobili smo 7 jajnih stanica baš onoliko koliko je bilo folikula .sestra me sutra zove za embriotransfer pa vidjeti ćemo šta će biti sutra.

----------


## crvenkapica77

7 folikula  = 7js ,  BRAVO   ,SRETNO Adikica

----------


## goa

Adikice, ma bravo, :Klap: , ti sve u sjeni naše Denny, nenametljivo, nisam ni znala da je danas punkcija, navijam da bude koja blastica, a i da ne bude, pogledaj našu Blekonju, ona je mama jednoj maloj junakinji!!
Sretno i javljaj nam vijesti!

----------


## matto

Adikice, jako dobra reakcija i savršen broj jajnih stanica, bit će tu i blastica, samo se sjeti da si prošli put imala blastice kod manjeg broja stanica, sretno draga za dalje :Joggler: (za tulum u labu),  
samo da prijavim da je cista nestala da sam, kako Denny kaže, ovaj ciiklus Jasminka, a što znači da mi je ostalo mjesec dana do postupka, pa ipak i nije svjetlosnim godinama daleko  :Wink:

----------


## Blekonja

goa  :Kiss: 

pozz svima, stalno mi vas čitamo, virkamo, pratimo i u mislima šaljem opuuuuno trudničke prašine ja i moja bebušica, nemam puno nekih novosti za napisati radujem se i veslim s vama i vašim dobrim rezultatima punkcija za sada, a nestrpljivo očekujem veeeeelike bete.

 :Love:  svima

----------


## Denny

*Adikice* bravo za tvojih 7 js, nadam se da je sve kako treba i da ćeš uskoro i ti svoje mrvice povesti kući!  :Very Happy: 

Cure šaljem vam bezbroj zagrljaja i poljubaca, i mislim na sve vas!  :Heart: 

Ja sutra idem po drugi Choragon, ni sama ne znam kud ovi dani lete, imam osjećaj da mi nikad u životu nije vrijeme brže prolazilo!  :Shock:  Tako će brzo osvanit ta beta, a ja bi da ne dođe još.....

Lijepo mi je ovako, biti trudna!  :Wink:

----------


## Blekonja

> *Adikice* bravo za tvojih 7 js, nadam se da je sve kako treba i da ćeš uskoro i ti svoje mrvice povesti kući! 
> 
> Cure šaljem vam bezbroj zagrljaja i poljubaca, i mislim na sve vas! 
> 
> Ja sutra idem po drugi Choragon, ni sama ne znam kud ovi dani lete, imam osjećaj da mi nikad u životu nije vrijeme brže prolazilo!  Tako će brzo osvanit ta beta, a ja bi da ne dođe još.....
> 
> Lijepo mi je ovako, biti trudna!



koja si ti legenda svi čekaju betu i uglavnom ne dočekaju 15 dan već test naprave prije (ta sam  :Embarassed: ), a ona bi da ne dođe još!!!
btw kad će biti primopredaja tvog (čitaj mog) dobitnog testa??

----------


## Denny

Sutra ne mogu, ali sljedeći tjedan koji god dan ti paše! I da, jedva čekam da te vidim!  :Heart:  

I kako sam zaboravila poskočiti za onu zločestu cistu koja netragom nestade?  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Jeeeeeeeee draga moja Jasminka, još samo malo i eto tebe opet u akciji!  :Very Happy: 
Eto, jesam li rekla da dani lete ko ludi! Ali sa svakim danom, rode su nam sve bliže! E falije li moj stan i ovaj put, stvarno ću joj kupit GPS!

----------


## matto

Ah draga Denny, :Love:  baš dani lete kako jutros brojiš 5. dan kako su mrvice s tobom, kakav osjećaj zar ne. Potpuno te razumijem što nisi nestrpljiva s tom betom no nekako vjerujem, ma zapravo sam sigurna da ćeš ti uživat u tom osjećaju trudnoće idućih devet mjeseci, ne znam kako bi drugačije moglo biti nego da si ti trudna, ne vjerujem u neke druge scenarije, 
hej ne prođe dan da ne pomislim na tvoje mrvice i tebe naravno i kažem primite se čvrsto, onako u sebi, za radnim stolom, ili na kavici, bilo gdje
Adikice kada je transfer, nadam se da je družutvo u labu tulumarilo 
Trudnice Blakonja i Goa, Rozalija, Vesnare :Smile: 
Kod mene je ladica puna tableta ponekad imam osjećaj da popijem cijelu ljekarnu  :Laughing: (andol 100, brmoergon, Yasmin, folacin) još uspijevam nekako ih rasporediti pa želudac ne pati (inače imam osjetljiv želudac ali se do sada drži junački), E da možda sutra doplovim do mora, Izgleda da ne mogu bez Splita :Wink: , evo dva dana nagovaram muža a trebala bi, u slučaju da rade, svratiti do Cita po femaru, a vama želim ugodan i sunčan vikend gdje god bili

----------


## Adikica

Cure evo i mene i konačno mog izvješća o e.transferu ,sestra  stefy me zvala i transfer  ,u fazi blastociste i,mam u ponedeljak .

Matto vrijeme brzo prolazi i ti ćeš u postupak brzo hvala bogu ,jasminka naša ovaj postupak je tvoj dobitni.

----------


## Denny

Eto ga na, stižu nove mrvoblastice!!!! Juhuuuuuuuuuu!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nadda

Cure trebam pomoć za prijateljicu,mora radit na patologiji neke nalaze za trombofiliju pa me zanima ko je radio da mi kaže jel se treba naručit,koliko se čekaju nalazi i sve skupa kao ide.
Hvala unaprijed

----------


## crvenkapica77

bravo adikice   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

sta oni  u CITA idu  uvijek na blastice, iako oplode samo 3  ??

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure koje su trenutno  u postupku u CITA, jel  su se  cetrotidi  poceli dobivati  besplatno?  eno  na VV  se ne placaju...

----------


## prima

> Cure trebam pomoć za prijateljicu,mora radit na patologiji neke nalaze za trombofiliju pa me zanima ko je radio da mi kaže jel se treba naručit,koliko se čekaju nalazi i sve skupa kao ide.
> Hvala unaprijed


neznam odgovor, samo pozdravljam   :Heart:

----------


## Jesen82

bok cure :Smile: 

ja vas duže vrijeme čitam ali nikako se javiti...

muž i ja već 2 i po godine pokušavamo zatrudniti ali nikako, probali smo i alternativu i čajeve i sada u 7 mjesecu smo išli na AIH u Cito ali bezuspješno.. u 11-om mjesecu idemo na  naš prvi IVF uopće i to sa Femarom, isto u Cito      do sada sam bila samo na Klomifenima s kojima nikada nemam više od jedne stanice.. nadam se da će s Femarom biti bolje.. ima li netko od vas situaciju da je na Femari imao više stanica nego s Komifenom?

želim svim puno sreće i uspjeha, a pogotovo Denny koja toliko pršti pozitivom da nema šanse da ovaj put ne uspije :Smile:

----------


## Denny

Evo mene... nespavalice... ne pitajte ništa. Osjećam se kao da sam smazala dobar bečki s krumpirićima, veliku pizzu i sve zalila sa dvije krigle pive... A pojela sam samo fetu kruha i paštete!  :Rolling Eyes: 
Svaku večer - neizdržljivo!

----------


## Denny

Ode onaj gornji post, nema veze... Uglavnom, po danu sve savršeno kao da nisam u postupku opće, ali zato po noći - urnebes! Ovo su u mene neke noćne ptice! 

*nadda* ja nisam radila trombofiliju, nadam se da će se javiti netko tko je. 
*Jesen82* dobro nam došla i hvala ti na lijepim željama! Trpam onda i tebe u onaj vlakić, i nadam se da ćeš nam do zime bit trudnica! (kao i većina nas ovdje, of kors!!!)  :Grin: 

Nije mi jasno kako sa prvog AIH odma prelazite na IVF? Kakav je mužu nalaz, kakvo je kod tebe stanje? Koliko ti je godina? Teško je reći hoćeš li sa Femarom imati više stanica, ali ja sam sigurna da hoćeš, jer ti dr. najvjerojatnije neće dati samo Femaru, nego će kasnije vjerojatno dodati i koji Menopur da malo pojaća stimulaciju i dobije koju js više. U svakom slučaju, sa Femarom cure uglavnom dobiju više stanica nego sa Klomifenom (osim mene, ja sam posebna sorta!)  :Laughing: 

Nego cure, zna li koja POUZDANO koliko se na onim našim Firulama čeka nalaz bete? Mene nekako kači vikend, sve mi je u kupusu, pa se mislim da li da odem privatno... Ma nije mi problem ona prva koju bi trebala vadit u petak, nego ona druga koju bi trebala ponovit u nedjelju!  :Laughing: 

Mom optimizmu nema granica!  :Grin:  Trebat će mi dobar padobran da ne tresnem na glavu sa ovog svog oblaka!
Odoh si skuhat kamilicu i svima vam želim laku i ne-nadutu noć!
Neka vas čuvaju anđeli.  :Saint:

----------


## Jesen82

> Ode onaj gornji post, nema veze... Uglavnom, po danu sve savršeno kao da nisam u postupku opće, ali zato po noći - urnebes! Ovo su u mene neke noćne ptice! 
> 
> *nadda* ja nisam radila trombofiliju, nadam se da će se javiti netko tko je. 
> *Jesen82* dobro nam došla i hvala ti na lijepim željama! Trpam onda i tebe u onaj vlakić, i nadam se da ćeš nam do zime bit trudnica! (kao i većina nas ovdje, of kors!!!) 
> 
> Nije mi jasno kako sa prvog AIH odma prelazite na IVF? Kakav je mužu nalaz, kakvo je kod tebe stanje? Koliko ti je godina? Teško je reći hoćeš li sa Femarom imati više stanica, ali ja sam sigurna da hoćeš, jer ti dr. najvjerojatnije neće dati samo Femaru, nego će kasnije vjerojatno dodati i koji Menopur da malo pojaća stimulaciju i dobije koju js više. U svakom slučaju, sa Femarom cure uglavnom dobiju više stanica nego sa Klomifenom (osim mene, ja sam posebna sorta!)


ovakva je moja priča.. ja i muž imamo 28 godina, pokušavamo skoro 3 godine, na prvu inseminaciju sada smo išli nakon 2 i po godine pokušavanja.. znači ništa se nije dogodilo... nisam nikada ostala trudna prirodno... inače živimo u Zagrebu, muž je od dolje i zato idemo u Cito jer između ostalog imamo gdje biti a ja sam oduševljena timom tamo... mene vodi Šparac

pošto mi dolazimo dolje 3-4 puta dolje godišnje... a na poslu ne želimo da se znaju naši problemi, pogotovo jer se kod mene reže broj zaposlenih.. zamolila sam dr-a da više ne pokušavamo sa inseminacijama..da ne gubimo vrijeme... uostalom mislim da je 3 godine dovoljno čekanje (meni i previše)...nakon obrade sada za AIH, moj muž je imao 90% brzo pokretnih... i nekih 40 milijuna... doktori bili prezadovoljni i ništa... nemam više snage ni živaca čekati.. a svaki atom mog tijela mi govori da su inseminacije dalje gubljenje vremena... nama treba netko da spoji stanicu i spermić jer je očito da oni sami to ne znaju smotani su :Grin: )

u svakom slučaju dr.Š je htio još jedan AIH, ali s obzirom na sve ovo gore što sam napisala složio se da idemo na IVF, ja sam htjela u prirodnom ciklusu IVF raditi jer za to trenutno jedino imamo love.. ali je moj dragi Š rekao da mu je žao da ne pokušamo dobiti još bar par stanica, pa je sugerirao Femaru...eto, to je to ukratko... nadam se da će nam i uspjeti... i voljela bih nekako da bar malo ovg prekrasnog optimizma kojeg si puna, pređe malo i na mene :Smile: 

biti će ti beta super :Very Happy:

----------


## Jesen82

> Ode onaj gornji post, nema veze... Uglavnom, po danu sve savršeno kao da nisam u postupku opće, ali zato po noći - urnebes! Ovo su u mene neke noćne ptice! 
> 
> *nadda* ja nisam radila trombofiliju, nadam se da će se javiti netko tko je. 
> *Jesen82* dobro nam došla i hvala ti na lijepim željama! Trpam onda i tebe u onaj vlakić, i nadam se da ćeš nam do zime bit trudnica! (kao i većina nas ovdje, of kors!!!) 
> 
> Nije mi jasno kako sa prvog AIH odma prelazite na IVF? Kakav je mužu nalaz, kakvo je kod tebe stanje? Koliko ti je godina? Teško je reći hoćeš li sa Femarom imati više stanica, ali ja sam sigurna da hoćeš, jer ti dr. najvjerojatnije neće dati samo Femaru, nego će kasnije vjerojatno dodati i koji Menopur da malo pojaća stimulaciju i dobije koju js više. U svakom slučaju, sa Femarom cure uglavnom dobiju više stanica nego sa Klomifenom (osim mene, ja sam posebna sorta!) 
> 
> Nego cure, zna li koja POUZDANO koliko se na onim našim Firulama čeka nalaz bete? Mene nekako kači vikend, sve mi je u kupusu, pa se mislim da li da odem privatno... Ma nije mi problem ona prva koju bi trebala vadit u petak, nego ona druga koju bi trebala ponovit u nedjelju! 
> 
> ...


denny ja ti napisala cijeli memoar i nigjde posta?

----------


## prima

> Nego cure, zna li koja POUZDANO koliko se na onim našim Firulama čeka nalaz bete? Mene nekako kači vikend, sve mi je u kupusu, pa se mislim da li da odem privatno... Ma nije mi problem ona prva koju bi trebala vadit u petak, nego ona druga koju bi trebala ponovit u nedjelju!


 izvadiš ujutru i nalaz iza 14h - ja sam tako jer u 14h završavam sa poslom. sigurno može i koji sat ranije, nalazi se izdaju od 11h.

----------


## Pinky

> bravo adikice  
> 
> sta oni  u CITA idu  uvijek na blastice, iako oplode samo 3  ??


mislim da ako imaju 3 js za oplodit i ako se lipo razvijaju idu na blastice.

meni nikad nisu išli  :Crying or Very sad: 

za tromb. se ne trebaš naručivati, neka bude tamo oko 8 -8.30, nema čekanja, nalaze dobije poštom za 15 dana

svim curama u postupku želim beturine za past u nesvjest!  :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

> cure koje su trenutno  u postupku u CITA, jel  su se  cetrotidi  poceli dobivati  besplatno?  eno  na VV  se ne placaju...


ne znam, nemam taj protokol. znam samo da femaru moram kupiti.

----------


## crvenkapica77

dobro dosla  *jesen * ja i ti cemo se sretat  u Cita u 11mj.

----------


## gargamelica

Crvenkapice cetroidi su ti sad na listi besplatnih ljekova a posto i cito radi postupke preko hzzo i oni su besplatni.

----------


## Jesen82

> dobro dosla  *jesen * ja i ti cemo se sretat  u Cita u 11mj.


hvala ti :Smile:  morati ćemo smisliti neki znak raspoznavanja :Wink:

----------


## Denny

Samo da vas svih skupa pozdravim i pošaljem puno sretnih vibrica ovom našem jesenskom vlakiću! 
Neka nam ovo bude sretna i posebna jesen!

 :Heart:  ~~ Denny ~~~~~ Adikica ~~~~~ aleksandraj ~~~~~ bublica3 ~~~~~ matto ~~~~~ crvenkapica77 ~~~~~ Pinky ~~~~~ pea ~~~~~ medena8 ~~~~~ norah ~~~~~ Jesen82 ~  :Heart: 

*Adikice*, na tebi je red, nadam se da si spremna za svoje male podstanare, i neka se dobro uhvate za svoju mamicu, pa ćemo nas dvije slati još više baby-prašine ostalima! Sretno draga prekosutra i neka izgledaju vedre i vesele na onoj sličici!!!   :Very Happy: 
P.S. Ja nisam MM dala niti da presavije onaj papir di je slika!  :Laughing:  

Veeeeeliki poljubac svima, večeras poseban *Gargamelici!*  :Kiss:

----------


## gargamelica

Hvala ti denny  :Yes: i ja saljem pusu tebi i mrvama  :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

*jesen*   hocemo ,  imamo mi jos   do  11mj,   ja samo krizam dane na kalendaru kao da sam u vojsci   :Smile: .....jos  6tj   :Smile:

----------


## mia74

Ja sam padobranac,ali..
Mali ispravak.Cetrotide su na bolničkoj listi-to znači da se dobivaju besplatno,SAMO u bolnici..Ako dođete u ljekarnu,onda ih kupujete jer ne možete dobiti recept od svog ginekologa i u ljekarni ih samo podići.
Zato postoji lista lijekova i bolnička lista lijekova!

----------


## Jesen82

> *jesen*   hocemo ,  imamo mi jos   do  11mj,   ja samo krizam dane na kalendaru kao da sam u vojsci  .....jos  6tj


da :Smile:  ja ako mi ciklusi budu ovakvi kakvi jesu bi trebala biti na na punkciji od 12.11 na dalje ... htjela sam pitati... pošto nisam bila nikad na IVF-u da li se mogu ravnati kao kada sam išla na AIH... 12dc mi je folikul bio na 18mm i navečer sam si dala štopericu a 14dc ujutro sam bila na inseminaciji.. znači sad bi mi punkcija mogla biti oko 14-og dana a transfer negdje 17dc? naravno ako će mi na Femari rasti folikuli brzinom kao i na Klomifenu... jer na Klomifenu mi se to manje više poklopilo sa mojom prirodnom ovulacijom koja mi bude 14,15,16 dan jer imam cikluse 29,30 dana..i naravno ako će biti što za vratiti.. a moram vjerovati da hoće!

----------


## Pinky

> hvala ti morati ćemo smisliti neki znak raspoznavanja


i mene ćete sretati tamo u 11. hehe

----------


## Denny

I mene! Hehe...  :Yes:  Ja ću vas posipat trudničkom prašinom kad dođem na uzv...  :Klap:   Dobro, postoji i plan B ako ovo ne uspije, ali o tom, potom. U svakom slučaju ću biti i s vama i uz vas!  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> i mene ćete sretati tamo u 11. hehe


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nadda

> neznam odgovor, samo pozdravljam


Također,nadam se da ste mi dobro

----------


## crvenkapica77

> da ja ako mi ciklusi budu ovakvi kakvi jesu bi trebala biti na na punkciji od 12.11 na dalje ... htjela sam pitati... pošto nisam bila nikad na IVF-u da li se mogu ravnati kao kada sam išla na AIH... 12dc mi je folikul bio na 18mm i navečer sam si dala štopericu a 14dc ujutro sam bila na inseminaciji.. znači sad bi mi punkcija mogla biti oko 14-og dana a transfer negdje 17dc? naravno ako će mi na Femari rasti folikuli brzinom kao i na Klomifenu... jer na Klomifenu mi se to manje više poklopilo sa mojom prirodnom ovulacijom koja mi bude 14,15,16 dan jer imam cikluse 29,30 dana..i naravno ako će biti što za vratiti.. a moram vjerovati da hoće!


neces vjerovat   ali  i ja sam  tako nekako sracunala.....dan -dva  gore -dole.....12.11....ali to nemozemo nikako  tocno znati......

ne drzi se za to  da bi  ti punkcija bila kad i aih.....to nemozes znati  a ni dr., ovisi kako budu folikuli rasli...
moje misljenje da ce ti punkcija biti prije nego sto ti je bila inseminacija.....
meni npr. aih bio  16dc  jednom,  drugi put  14dc   a punkcija 12dc.....

----------


## matto

Osmi dan na Yasminu,  :Mad: 
svađalački raspoložena nastojim koračati _sunčanom stranom ulice_ 
i usprkos činjenici da su jutros gotovo pa svi obukli jakne ili nešto dugi rukav, idem kao Mali Princ na mojoj majici u kratkim rukavima i prkosim jeseni,
kao s nekog drugog planeta. Sva sreća taj "džasmin" pijem samo 21 dan 
inače bi se udebljala  :Mljac: (nigdje ne piše da tako otvara apetit), 
a tek me onda doc. P. ne bi prepoznao, 
od sutra vježbam intenzivno           

Adikice  :Kiss: nadam se da su se blastice udobno smjestile u buši, 
pa kad protegneš noge do kompa piši

Denny vidim da nestrpljenje ključa, izdrži draga još malo, 
no uostalom kako reče doc. P. trudna si i ovako i onako :Wink: , je li tako bilo, 
uglavnom kad sam bila trudna, (malo više nego što si ti sada), mučila me ta nadutost koja bi posebno do izražaja došla navečer, 
nekako mi je kad bolje razmislim nadutost bila prvi simptom,
tako draga moja i prije testa znam da si ti naša trudnica, 
i drugačije ne može biti,

Koliko vidim ostavljate me kao „vuka samotnjaka„ u listopadu, 
i sve se ukrcavate za vlakić u studenom samo ne znam što je s Aleksandraj, 
ne javlja se posljednjih dana, hajde draga prijavi se da imam ćakulati s nekim osim naravno Janje i Stefani (samo one ne mogu na kavu).

Jesen tebi dobrodošlica, i s punkcijom možeš računati slično kao i s inemnacijom, e sad ne možeš izračunati u dan točno ali ćeš biti blizu, znam zašto pitaš da posložiš dane na poslu, ali ćeš jasniju sliku imati tek nakon prvog UZV.

----------


## Jesen82

> neces vjerovat   ali  i ja sam  tako nekako sracunala.....dan -dva  gore -dole.....12.11....ali to nemozemo nikako  tocno znati......
> 
> ne drzi se za to  da bi  ti punkcija bila kad i aih.....to nemozes znati  a ni dr., ovisi kako budu folikuli rasli...
> moje misljenje da ce ti punkcija biti prije nego sto ti je bila inseminacija.....
> meni npr. aih bio  16dc  jednom,  drugi put  14dc   a punkcija 12dc.....


budem vidjela.... već ću više znati sa sljedećom mengom pa ću onda biti pametnija




> Osmi dan na Yasminu, 
> svađalački raspoložena nastojim koračati _sunčanom stranom ulice_ 
> i usprkos činjenici da su jutros gotovo pa svi obukli jakne ili nešto dugi rukav, idem kao Mali Princ na mojoj majici u kratkim rukavima i prkosim jeseni,
> kao s nekog drugog planeta. Sva sreća taj "džasmin" pijem samo 21 dan 
> inače bi se udebljala (nigdje ne piše da tako otvara apetit), 
> a tek me onda doc. P. ne bi prepoznao, 
> od sutra vježbam intenzivno           
> 
> Adikice nadam se da su se blastice udobno smjestile u buši, 
> ...


ja ti imam već plan:

najavila sam na poslu da bi uzela jedno sedam radnih dana u 11-om mjesecu i to negjde sredinom

kada dobijem mengu u 11-om znati ćemo jesmo li po planu i kada mi pada 9 dc... pretostavljam da prije toga ne moram na ultrazvuk (uzimati ću Femaru, ali to mi je isto kao Klomifen... prije 9dc nisam morala dolaziti kod doca)

kada vidimo kako svi ti dani padaju, pošto se Šparac i moja dokica tu u Zg znaju, zamolila bih ga da me ona pogleda ultrazvučno 9dc (što se ona sama bila i ponudila) i njemu bih došla 11dc..mislim da bih tako sve uspjela... ali vidjeti ćemo kako će ići

želim ti jednu prekrasnu betu i da Božić dočekaš trudna :Smile:

----------


## jasna09

Pinky, poslala sam ti pp. Aj ga pogledaj, plizzzz

----------


## Denny

*matto*, riječi ti se pozlatile!  :Kiss: 
Kod mene je sinoć bilo burno, pakleni bolovi u trbuhu... Danas je malo bolje, danas su rajski bolovi...   :Grin:  Kako god okreneš, meni je trbuh jedan i jedini problem od prvog dana et-a, sve drugo je više-manje ok, bez ijednog simptoma. Problemi su počeli nakon drugog Choragona, i sad mi je malo počelo popuštati, tako da je moguće da je upravo Choragon kriv za sve ovo.
A moguće da su krive i one dvije male mrve koje su se unutra udomaćile i sad misle da mogu raditi dar-mar...

Saznat ćemo prekosutra.  :Yes:  Odlučila sam ne čekati više - bar ću moći navaliti na tablete protiv bolova, a uostalom 10 dpt za blastice testić već može pokazati... ono što misli.

Malo me strah. Još ni jedan test na ovome svijetu mi nije pokazao plus. A bilo ih je američkih, engleskih, talijanskih... čak i kineskih... 
Možda mi se ovaj *Blekonjin* smiluje... ipak je poklonjen od srca i pomno napunjen trudničkom prašinom! Pa tko zna!   :Klap: 

*Adikice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ navijam za mrve i tulum u stomaku!

----------


## maja_st

*Denny,* od sveg srca želim ti da se trudnoća potvrdi jednom velikom betom. Divim se tvom pozitivnom stavu......
 I ja sam tako iščekivala, ali sam se suzdržavala za napraviti test jer zbog hormona test može nažalost biti lažno pozitivan. To mi je i dr. P rekao kad sam mu donijela test s plusićem......i odmah me u onaj lab do njih poslao izvaditi betu. Bila je velika pa je posumnjao na blizance......ali bila je to moja danas već jednoipogodišnja mrva.......Zato.....kad odlučiš.......teta beta je prava stvar.....

----------


## Denny

A ne, ne, neću ja njemu donijeti testić! Donijet ću mu veeeliku betu, i crveni flomaster!..... da potcrta moje ime, i sva imena sa ovog PDF-a......  :Kiss: 

Trebam li napomenuti koliko me pucaju hormoni danas... Samo da znate da ima ovdje ljudi čiji bi plus voljela vidjeti još i više nego svoj!  :Heart:  

Veliki poljubac i puno sunčanih vibrica svima!  :Dancing Fever: 
Nadam se da ću preživjet današnji dan.

----------


## vita1979

Dobro jutro cure,ja sam ovdje nova,nisam bas procitala do kraja sve vase postove ,ali vas molim ako bi mi mogle dati savjet i odgovoriti na par pitanja.
Prosla sam jedan postupak IVF ,sada u sedmom mjesecu u BiH. Bio je bez uspjeha,prokrvarila sam prije bete. Mislila sam ponovo ici na jos jedan pokusaj na isto mjesto,ali kako je vrijeme odmicalo malo sam postala skepticna,sto zbog uspjesnosti na tom mjestu,sto zbog  pristupa pacijentu,i td.
Inace,imala sam 13 zrelih jajnih stanica,od kojih je 12 bilo oplodjeno.Vracena su mi bila 3 embrija.
Pocela sam razmisljati da sljedeci postupak radim u Citu u Splitu.
Na njihovim stranicama sam procitala cjenovnik,medjutim to su stare cijene,tako ako mi mozete napisati koliko kosta kod njih postupak IVF, i ono sto me zanima najvise je sto se tice vaseg novog zakona o MPO. Neke su mi stvari nejasne,odnosno dali je dozvoljeno kod vas zamrzavanje embrija? Takodjer,negdje sam procitala da je dozvoljeno oplodjivanje samo 3 jajne stanice.Dali je to zaista tako? Sory,ako je vec pisano o tome,zaista sam nastojala da sve iscitam,ali opet su mi neke stvari nejasne. Pozdrav

----------


## crvenkapica77

pozz  vita
nazalost  nije dozvoljeno  zamrzavanje embrija
i nazalost nije  dozvoljeno  oploditi vise od 3 js   :Sad: 
to  mozes npr. u sloveniji  ako si u fin. mogucnosti

----------


## mravak

*Draga Vita, 
moj savjet ti je da odeš negdje van Hrvatske zbog našeg groznog zakona.*
Ja sam imala 12 jajnih stanica, 3 su oplodile i vratili mi dvije, betu nisam ni dočekala već sam prokrvarila. Ostale jajne stanice su mi zaledili, ali ne embrije,jer je to protiv našeg zakona,poslije su mi u prirodim ciklusima odmrzavali i vračali embrije od tih zaleđenih ali samo je 11% mogućnosti da se takvi embriji prime..... e da sam to radila u SLO ili Češkoj.... e tamo bi imala 12 embrija, blastocista.. i već bi bila trudna... samo je problem (nama)  što vani taj postupak košta 5.000 e... a mi ih nemamo... zato se ovdje borimo sam besplatnim postupcima preko našeg zdravstva....

Ako te nešto zanima slobodno pitaj !!  :Smile: 

PS. Ovo sam ti htjela poslati preko privatne pošte, ali pošto si nova na forumu dok ne budeš imala 10-tak postova nećeš moći primat privatnu poštu. Također ti postovi neće biti odmah vidljivi kad ih napišeš dok ih ne pregleda mentorica foruma..

----------


## vita1979

Hvala vam na brzim odgovorima.
Ipak sam dobro shvatila sto se tice 3 js. Nemogu da vjerujem kakvi su to zakoni,ali dobro,necu sada o tome da ne odem sa teme. Ja sam o Splitu razmisljala zato sto mi je relativno blizu. A kada sam cula ovo o 3 js,sada vise neznam sto cu. Moj prvi postupak me je jako puno kostao,jer kod nas nema nista besplatno,dakle ni jedan jedini pokusaj.Split bi i mogla jos nekako finansijski podnijeti.
Sto se tice odlaska u Cesku,ili Sloveniju,moj prvi problem je viza.Mi koji imamo BiH putovnice,nemozemo nigdje bez vize osim U Hrvatsku,Srbiju,C,Goru,i jos par mjesta.Tako da, dok bi dobila vizu morala bih proci cijelu proceduru,a pitanje je dali bi ju i dobila. Slijedece su finansije.
Bas sam ocajna,neznam sto napraviti.Sada da ponovo idem na mjesto gdje sam bila male su sanse za uspjeh.

----------


## Denny

Ako su ti u Citu sa oplodnjom samo tri js veće šanse nego tamo gdje si bila sa 13, onda idi u Cito. Naravno, to ne možeš znati, ali evo ti samo neke smjernice na koje trebaš obratiti pažnju:
- ako nisi zadovoljna doktorima / klinikom u kojoj si bila, onda ne idi tamo, jer već podsvjesno uvjeravaš sebe da nećeš uspjeti ni drugi put. Povjerenje u dr. je po meni ključ uspjeha, a ti ga nemaš.
- Cito ima vrhunske stručnjake, novu opremu i dobre rezultate (ne znam kakvo je stanje u tvojoj klinici)
- stimulirani IVF košta 8.000, a ICSI 10.000 kn (+ lijekovi)

Moj savjet je da pođete na jedan informativni razgovor, i procijenite sami želite li tamo pokušati ili ne.

SRETNO u svakom slučaju!

----------


## frka

vita, ako mozes u Srbiju i CG bez vize, zasto ne pokusas tamo? oni nemaju restrikcija pa propitaj malo gdje i kako... cini mi se da imamo forumasicu koja je ostvarila trudnocu u CG, ali ne sjecam se u kojoj klinici.. samo znam da je bila jako zadovoljna njome... pretrazi malo forum...

sretno!

----------


## mare41

vita1979, pročitaj malo Potpomognuta u Češkoj-ako razmišljate o toj opciji (manje se čeka nego u MB), cijene i info su na 1. stranici, otprilike su slične kao kod nas (malo su više), i koliko se sjećam-svi koji su zatražili vizu-dobili su.

----------


## bambus99

svaki dan vas citam, i cirkam kako napredujete! divim se vasoj snazi i optimizmu ( ipak je zelja za bebeom jaca od svega).ipak djelom znam sta prolazite.  svima redom  zelim jedan veliki , najveci + na testu...
*denny* ja sam 100% sigurna da ce kod tebe biti jedna jaaakkkooooo vveeellliiikkkaaa beturina ! mislim, manju ne prihvacami, nikako  :Kiss:

----------


## Blekonja

evo drage moje da se javim bili smo na pregledu danas, naša curka je super napreduje i raste, po mjerama smo super. dr. i mi smo zadovoljni ko praščići. Bebuškica nam se nije htjela opet okrenuti en face pa smo je gledali s boka, vidjeli malo uho, nosić (mamin kaže mm.... hehehehe) i ručicu s dugim prstićima i ostale organe!!! i naravno potvrđeno je od zadnjeg pregleda, a bome i slikovito nam objašnjeno  :Grin:  da je CURA  :Zaljubljen: !!!


eto toliko od nas pozdrav svim novim curama i naravno starim i svima šaljem gomilu trudničke prašine!!!!

 :Love: vas sve

----------


## aleksandraj

i sve se ukrcavate za vlakić u studenom samo ne znam što je s Aleksandraj, 

Evo me, provirim ponekad i vidim puno akcije..i cekam Denninu betu (samo me zanima da li stizu blizanci)..ovih dana sam u velikoj guzvi na poslu. Slijedeci tjedan zovem CITO pa cu vidjeti, mislim Matto da cemo skupa u 10. jer idem na prirodni...puno vibrica svima..

----------


## bambus99

blekonja super sta cura odlicno napreduje!  :Very Happy: 
svim trudilicama, cekalicama,.... saljem puno pojubaca i posipam vas i ja trudnickom prasinom!  :Kiss:

----------


## bublica3

Da vas malo čirnem... *Denny* svi čekamo tvoj veliki + danas!!!  :Very Happy: ~~ :Heart: 

*Blekonja* ~~~ :Klap: 

Cure koje ste u postupku ~~~~~~~~~~ puno sreće  :Very Happy:

----------


## matto

Dobro jutro, vidim da me Bublica preduhitrila iako sam budna od sedam i čekam da se javi Denny, :Cekam:  od te treme jučer nisam stigla ni sastaviti rečenicu na Forumu...no moram priznati da je na poslu također gužva, kako sjednem na komp. tako na kraju radnog dana i ustanem, moja leđa :Nope: . Aleksandraj, drago mi je da cu imati društvo za  :Coffee:  baš sam pomislila kako ću biti sama. Nadam da su svi oni "mrgudi" iz čekaonice od prošlog puta u drugom stanju (tako je bila napeta atmosfera s puno ozbiljnih, natmurenih lica samo smo se Denny i ja smijale kao lude, dobro kasnije je meni bilo "tko se posljednji smije njemu cista" :Laughing: ) , ma da svašta pričam dok čekam ne zamjerite.....
Denny, obradujm me....

----------


## mare41

Denny, uzbuđenje rasteeeeeeeee, teško je dočekati, evo još malo i ovdje ~~~

----------


## goa

Evo i mene, željno očekujem Dennynu betu  :Very Happy:  !
Adikica nam se ne javlja, a i ona bi nas trebala uskoro obradovati!
Blekonja,  :Kiss:  tvojoj curki, možda će je moj muškić dogodine čupati za kosicu  :Grin: !
I da sad ne pišem romane, moram jutros obaviti hrpu stvari, stoga, Deeeennyyy, javljaj visoku brojku!!

----------


## maja_st

dobro jutro svima.... vidim da smo svi u fazi iščekivanja tete bete by Denny....a nadam se da je beta tako veeeeelika da je neće moć doma donit.... :Smile: 
Ma ima jedno malo pitanje: s obzirom da ste sve nedavno bile ili ste u tijeku s protokolima u CITO zanima me koliko je cijena femare, IVF-a i inseminacije ? čekam još nalaze iz KBC-a pa onda na dogovor.....pa eto da bar s financijske strane budem spremna....

----------


## crvenkapica77

*denny vam ima dobre vijesti*  :Very Happy: 
kad sam vec ovdje nisam mogla a da vas ne obradujem i uljepsam dan...denny nemoj se ljutiti  :Heart:

----------


## matto

> *denny vam ima dobre vijesti* 
> kad sam vec ovdje nisam mogla a da vas ne obradujem i uljepsam dan...denny nemoj se ljutiti


ajme ajme znala sam znala sam i prije Denny zbog simptoma :Very Happy: , trudničkih naravno vidjeh te sličice blastica, pardon bebica na drugom forumu savršenstvo, joj moderetorice nemojte nas zaključati ali jednostavno sam  :Dancing Fever:  :Dancing Fever:  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## matto

evo jedan informativan post da se iskupim za plesanje i vibranje,
dakle draga Maja koliko znam insemnacija je u Cito bilo 1000 kuna
IVF 4000 kuna, Femara 15 tabletica 600 kuna, 150 kuna menopur (ovo znam sto posto)  cetrotide (oko 400 kuna inače to su najskuplje injekcije) štoperica ili ovitrelle joj davno je bio moj zadnji postupak negdje na početku godine totalno sam zaboravila, ali bit će da je 300 kuna i još nešto
e sada neke cure kažu da imaju "nove cijene" negdje na stranici 
i ma koliko bahato zvučalo nisam ni pogledala, ako su i nove onda nisu puno veće od ovih
samo ti želim reći da si izabrala dobru ekipu, 
a kad uđeš u postupak vidjet ćeš, cijena će ti biti najamnji problem, 
sretno :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

presretna sam.  :Heart:

----------


## Denny

Cure moje najdraže... *HVALA VAM OD SRCA!*  :Heart: 

Ja zaista ne mogu vjerovati da sam doživjela ovaj dan! Uvijek sam mislila da se čuda događaju samo i isključivo drugima... a vidi sad... Gledam u papir s trocifrenom brojkom i svojim imenom, i ne mogu to dvoje povezati u glavi...

Ne mogu vjerovati da smo ZAISTA stvorili novi život! 
Ne mogu vjerovati da sam... da se ispunila moja najveća želja!  :Heart: 

Presretna sam što je pobijedio optimizam, i što sam povela ovaj predivni trudnički vlakić! 
*Vodim vas sve za sobom, SVE!!!*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## bambus99

*denny* od sve srca ti cestitam! :Very Happy:  suze su mi krenile dok sam citala tvoj post..! zelim ti jednu mirnu i dosadnu trudnocu!  :Kiss:  :Klap:

----------


## goa

> presretna sam.


xxxxx!!!!!
E sad, kad nam Matto i Pinky i Aleksandraj budu u postupku u listopadu, tribamo lipo organizirati kavicu i slaviti!!

----------


## maja_st

*denny*, čestitam ti od sveg srca.... :Klap: ...čitam tvoj post i čini mi se kao da ponovno proživljavam trenutke kad sam saznala za svoju trudnoću.....a mojoj mrvici je već godinu i po......

i cure...pazite da se u vagonu trudničkog vlaka pije samo bezkofeinska kava  :Wink:

----------


## Denny

Ja sam svoju t... (ajme!  :Grin: ) započela malo drugačijim napitcima... Ali o tome kad dođem malo sebi...

----------


## vesnare

Denny čestitam od srca :Heart: . Nisam sumnjala niti malo :Very Happy:

----------


## bubi33

Denny, iskrene cestitke!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Blekonja

> Ja sam svoju t... (ajme! ) započela malo drugačijim napitcima... Ali o tome kad dođem malo sebi...


 :Grin:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## rozalija

Ajme denny draga moja iskreno si me obradovala, čestitam od srca tebi i TM. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  draga moja, želim ti lijepu i bezbrižnu trudnoću da maksimalno uživaš narednih 9 mjeseci.

Od srca želim svim dragim curama sa Potpomognuta u Splitu isti scenarij ubro kako kod naše denny. Navijamo ja i moja princeza za Vas.

----------


## Denny

A šta se ti smiješ???  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Hej, pa znate koji je danas dan?????

*OPET SRIDA!!! *  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Cure, hvala vam još jednom svima!  :Heart: 
*matto*, pa smijat ću se ja s tobom u Cita! Jedva čekam tvoj postupak!

----------


## aleksandraj

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  bravo denny bravo, sada cula vijest, a znala sam

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Denny*, čestitam i ovdje  :Very Happy:  

Brzo promijeni potpis  :Smile:

----------


## kinki

Denny čestitke i od mene,  inspirirala si me svojom pozitivom pa i ja krećem dalje po uzoru na tebe-puna nade i pozitivnih stavova!!!
Jesen mi se vidimo sad u Zg, a poslin i u Splitu :Smile: )

----------


## Denny

E pa *Kinki* ako sam tebe uspila napunit pozitivom, onda je MISSION COMPLETE!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## gargamelica

Stvarno si savrsen primjer svima ,a i ja bi mogla promijenit plocu i krenuti u postupak s tvojim optimizmom
.Cestitam od srca i naravno zelim ti skolsku trudnocu :Smile:

----------


## Adikica

Cure evo i mene napokon komp.mi nije bio u funkciji pa  vam se javljam kada evo jutros kada sam došla na posao.
Vidim krasne vijesti Deny od srca ti čestitam da si i ti dočekala svoju trocifrenu betu evo malo za mrvice  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .
Ja sam imala e.t.u ponedjeljak dr.P.kaže dvije prekrasne blastociste sada vidjeti ćemo šta će se dešavat , jutros sam imala i menstrualne grčeve , a tek.mi je 20 dan ciklusa dovoljno da  dan započnem žalosno ali eto nedam se ja valjda će biti bolje.
Deny presretna sam zbog tebe.

----------


## Denny

Draga, prvo da poskočim za tvoje mrve, dobrodošlicu im želim u topli dom narednih 8 mjeseci i 7 dana, haha...!   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Ja sam dan prije bete imala tako jake menstrualne grčeve da sam svaki minut trčala u wc. To mi je bio doslovno najgori dan postupka, mislila sam doć će svaki sekund.
Ti grčići su dobri, i ja sam ih imala odmah nakon et-a. Ne zaboravi da se blastice gnijezde u maternicu već od drugog dana nakon et-a pa dalje.
Zato IŠ, IŠ negativnim mislima, to mrve sebi prave mjesto, i za desetak dana ima da se pitaš: "Jeli ova beta malo previsoka za deseti dan?"  :Very Happy: 

A ja jučer sva onako u svojim mislima sjedim za komp., dođe MM s posla, i uleti onako s vrata: "Znaš ko je trudan?" a ja sva u čudu: "Tko???"  Aaaaaa...  :Laughing: 

Cure, hvala vam još jednom svima na čestitkama! Koliko god sam ovo čekala i nadala se, sada mi sve djeluje kao neki san u kojem nisam ja. Ne mogu zamislliti da jedna brojka može preokrenuti cijeli moj život u sekundi, i pretvoriti me u t... ne mogu niti izgovoriti tu riječ! Trebat će mi malo vremena da se naviknem.

----------


## norah

Denny u mislima si mi dan i noć.....
čestitam od srca i razmazi sebe i bebicu....
i ja ću brzo!!!!!!!

----------


## zlatica

> Cure trebam pomoć za prijateljicu,mora radit na patologiji neke nalaze za trombofiliju pa me zanima ko je radio da mi kaže jel se treba naručit,koliko se čekaju nalazi i sve skupa kao ide.
> Hvala unaprijed


Ne treba se naručivat,treba doć s uputnicom na patologiju,krv se vadi od 8:30-10.Nalazi se čekaju 15 dana i dolaze na adresu.

----------


## TwistedQ

Denny,  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mravak

[QUOTE=Denny;1707037
Ja sam dan prije bete imala tako jake menstrualne grčeve da sam svaki minut trčala u wc. To mi je bio doslovno najgori dan postupka, mislila sam doć će svaki sekund.
Ti grčići su dobri, i ja sam ih imala odmah nakon et-a. Ne zaboravi da se blastice gnijezde u maternicu već od drugog dana nakon et-a pa dalje.
Zato IŠ, IŠ negativnim mislima, to mrve sebi prave mjesto, i za desetak dana ima da se pitaš: "Jeli ova beta malo previsoka za deseti dan?"  :Very Happy: 

[/QUOTE]

*ovo mi  se sviđa !!!!!!!!*

----------


## diana

Denny, cestitam draga, tako sam sretna zbog tebe  :Smile:

----------


## diana

Evo meni su u 4tom mjesecu trudnoce rekli da je djecak...a sad u 6tom i drugi Dr. kaze da je curica,zbunise me...mislim da ce biti iznenadjenje,ali sta god da bude niko sretniji od nas  :Smile:  samo da bude zivo i zdravo, a ostalo nije vazno...svim curkama puno srece od srca  :Smile:  Goa kako si mi ti  :Smile:

----------


## Jesen82

Denny, malo kasnim ali samo da kažem da mi je toliko drago zbog tebe :Smile: 

tvoja pozitiva... ma nije bilo šanse da beta bude negativna!

čuvaj se i uživaj!

cure moje, ne znam da li ću vam se pridružiti u 11-om mjesecu... u Zagrebu se u par dana sve promijenilo.. Lučinger sa VV kreće privatno od 4.10. a biologica će mu biti Krile... to bi mi uvelike olakšalo jer ne bi morala putovati.. a i muž mi ima problema dobiti godišnji.. ja sam u Cito iz Zagreba i išla najviše zbog Romca i njegovih kvalifikacija.. a Krile i on su najbolji biolozi u HR...tako da... sredinom 10.og ću do Lučingera na pregled i da mi pogleda sve nalaze pa ćemo vidjeti što bi se dogovorili za dalje...tako da bi u 11-om onda vjerojatno kod njih u postupak..

ali ja bih ipak ovdje povirila ako vam ne smeta.. toliko ste super cure i toliko ima ovdje pozitive... svima vam želim turbo uspješne postupke!!

Kinki mi se vidimo i čujemo :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

*jesen * sretno tebi  gdje god isla...(zao mi  sto neces  samnom  u 11mj u cita)
.ne znam na koju ces temu pisat dalje   .....ali , javi obavezno  kako  sve ide..ako ne ovdje, onda na odbrojavanju.....SRETNO

----------


## Blekonja

> *jesen * sretno tebi  gdje god isla...(zao mi  sto neces  samnom  u 11mj u cita)
> .ne znam na koju ces temu pisat dalje   .....ali , javi obavezno  kako  sve ide..ako ne ovdje, onda na odbrojavanju.....SRETNO


potpisujem i sretno i od mene!!!

----------


## Jesen82

> *jesen * sretno tebi  gdje god isla...(zao mi  sto neces  samnom  u 11mj u cita)
> .ne znam na koju ces temu pisat dalje   .....ali , javi obavezno  kako  sve ide..ako ne ovdje, onda na odbrojavanju.....SRETNO





> potpisujem i sretno i od mene!!!


cure, hvala vam.. divne ste.. ne znam gdje ću pisati ali ne zamjerite ako vama ovdje svratim.. stvarno je atmosfera super...poljubac veliki šaljem... crvenkapice sigurna sam da će ti to biti to ovaj put!

----------


## Denny

Heeeej curke, dobro jutro! 

Sad kad me i treća beta konačno uspjela uvjerit da sam t... nemojte mislit da ćete me se tako lako rješit, imam ja još posla ovdje!

Za početak šaljem bezbroj sunčanih vibrica svima koji su u niskom startu (a ima ih!) recimo našoj *matto*, *aleksandraj, Pinky* i ostalima koji samo što nisu krenuli u lov na bebe! Sretno cure!!!

Još jednom vam hvala svima na čestitkama, bez vas ne bi bilo ovako lijepo. Hvala što ste bili uz mene svo ovo vrijeme!  :Heart: 

*norah, twistedQ, mravak, diana*  :Kiss: 

*Adikice* tebi šaljem poseban paket trudničke prašine da svi oni simptomi budu znak da su tvoje mrve još s tobom, i da za par dana opet gucnem malo višnjevače i skačem do besvjesti... (ne pitajte ništa!)  :Grin: 

*matto* nadam se da se nisi puno udebljala od Yasmina? Ja se moram pohvaliti da sam od prve tabletice Yasmina, preko 60 inekcija, pa do danas uspjela oslabiti dva kg! Problem je što ne jedem skoro ništa, opće nisam gladna! Al' doć će to na svoje, bojim se! 

*diana* znači ni doktori nisu sigurni? Nadam se da niste kupili plavu robicu!  :Grin:  Ali naravno, samo nek je živo i zdravo!!! 

*Jesen82* pa naravno da možeš ovdje navratiti, dapače, bilo bi mi drago da se javiš! Uostalom, bitno je da dođemo do naših smotuljaka, a sad hoće li nam u tome pomoći Šparac, Poljak, Lučinger ili Duh Sveti... to je tako svejedno! Ja vibram iz sve snage da uspiješ, gdje išla da išla! 

*Blekonja* trebam li napomenit da je onaj tvoj testić i dalje na mom radnom stolu i stat će tamo Bog zna do kad? Prvi i jedini pozitivni testić u mom životu! Čini se da ipak nije od Choragona! Kad se samo sjetim onog dana... ma di mi je pamet bila radit test 9 dpt popodne usred kafića???? Bilo je valjda štos isprovati nešto novo. Kao ona srećka "zagrebi i ostruži, svaka 100000 dobiva..." Mislim da sam iskreno, i najiskrenije očekivala samo još jedan minus, pa da mirne duše odem gore u Poljaka na pregled jer me trbuh bolio do besvjesti...  ALI... vi ste bile tu, i MM je bio tu, i Cito je bio tu... a i bio je 21., moj sretan dan... Bilo je sad ili nikad!  :Grin:  Još ne mogu vjerovati odakle je iznikla ona druga plava crtica!

----------


## matto

Dobro vam jutro, par riječi da prekinem zatišje pred Adikičinu betu, 
Jesen gdje god da ideš u postupak ovdje možeš svratiti, dobro si došla samo se ti raspiši o svojim iskustvima, iako sam se nadala da ćeš s nama na Cito ipak znam da je najbolje ići tamo gdje ti je najmanje naporno i naravno gdje imaš povjerenje u liječnike ili biologe. Na početku je i meni jedna od dobrih stvari Cita pored ostalog :Wink:  bio bilog no vrijeme učini svoje pa mi je sada biologica prirasla srcu sa svojim osmjehom i toplinom, ne kažem Romac je i dalje Romac,a vjeruj za njega znaju i liječnici u mom gradiću, no eto meni je nešto ta žena posebno draga i mila,    
Diana, lijepo te čitati bez obzira na liječničke nedoumice, no vjerujem draga da misliš samo jedno da je dečko ili curica živa i zdrava, 

Denny, draga čudo si, nakon tvoje bete koja te potpuno uvjerila u trudnoću, kao da nisam „kontra“ nego „u stroju“, zapravo reče Adikica da sam u postupku i s ovim tableticama, gle ponovo se ufuravam u stanje „koka mozak“ i sva sreća da su došle na ljeto kada je spiza povrće, voće, povrće, pa se nisam udebljala a znamo da se ne smijem udebljati pa na Cito :Wink:  (hvala svima koji su vratili ovaj smajlić nisam mogla bez njega). Draga piši o svemu, znam da je još rano za simptome, ali tvog pozitivnog duha uvijek nam treba pogotovo sada na pragu postupaka ...eto nadam se da je slobodno koje mjesto u prvom razredu tvog vlakića za mene i da ćeš me kad pokrenem bakru posuti trudničkom prašinom, nadam se da uskoro vidimo i smijemo na Citu  :Laughing:

----------


## goa

> Goa kako si mi ti


*Draga naša Sarajko*, često mislim na tebe i presretna sam što se tvoja trudnoća razvija u najboljem redu! Ja i moj mali Herkules smo jako dobro, ja sam njemu kućica, a on nama sve na svijetu  :Zaljubljen: , vjeruj mi, zaljubljena sam u svoje nerođeno dijete! Spol, eto, znamo, bili smo i na 4D ultrazvuku i tu se uistinu sve vidi, ali uvjerena sam da je svima nama spol posve nevažan, ipak, izvještavaj nas i dalje!
*Denny,*zračiš nam kao prava trudnica  :Yes: , neka ti ovo drugo stanje bude uistinu i blaženo i radujem se tvojim budućim izvještajima s pregleda! Vidjet ćeš, prekrasno, dobiješ sličicu jedne majušne točkice za početak, a na kraju mu skoro možeš i osobnu izraditi, kako bi to duhovito rekao naš dr. Klik.
A te majušne točkice vam svima želim, a prvo našoj *Adikici* koja čeka svoju betu i mi skupa s njome te *Matto* koja nam je već u postupku. Svim curama s KBC-a i CITA šaljem  :Kiss:  i da sve budete trudne do kraja ove godine!!

----------


## medena8

Dobro jutro svima!


Ako dobro pratim, *Denny*, od srca čestitam rođendan i vjerujem da si dobila najljepši dar na kojem također od srca čestitam !!!


Ja javljam svoje sretne vijesti i nadam se na, više nego, pravoj adresi! 
Nakon godinu dana tapkanja u mjestu, moj je suprug jutros otišao u  :Heart: *CITA* i napravio spermiogram, _dg. oligozoospermia, 75% progresivnih_  :Shock: ... Dakle, moram hitno promijeniti potpis, a na dogovoru smo kod dr. Poljaka u ponedjeljak... Našoj sreći nema kraja... 
"Ništa nam neće ovi dan pokvarit, nanananana ... " ...  :Sing:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Denny

Ma kakva neopstruktivna azoospermija??? STIŽE BEJBI!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
U ponedjeljak ti šaljem puno trudničke prašine, možda i uživo, jer i ja sam tamo oko 19 na 1. UZV!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## medena8

Hvala ti Denny, meni to polako dolazi do svijesti  :Laughing: !!! Ne mogu vjerovat što smo sve prošli i umalo mm završio na biopsiji.... treba to sve što prije pohranit u ladicu prošlosti u glavi i da, idemo po svoju bebicu  :Very Happy:  !!! 
Nadam se da ćemo se sresti, mi ćemo doći oko 19.30... voljela bih te upoznati, a kako su te dobro ovdje opisali, mislim da neću pogriješiti !!!  :Heart:

----------


## aleksandraj

Denny, sretan rodjendan

----------


## rozalija

> Denny, sretan rodjendan


X
 :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## matto

Draga Denny, sretan rođendan a u ponedjeljak stiže potvrda najljepšeg dara 3u1 (čitaj tri srca u jednom anđeoskom biću) 
u ponedjeljak sam također u Splitu (čitaj shoping) pa ću svratiti na Cito po femaru.
Ovo je već treći put kako zakazujem posjet Citu ali me jugo spriječi 
nadam se da ću ovog puta imati više sreće, ili treća sreća :Wink: . Tako bih te voljela vidjeti i zagrliti ali čini mi se da neće biti moguće jer je tvoj UZV pomalo kasno, nekako ne vjerujm da ću do tada biti u ST, 
ali ako ti stigneš malo ranije, a ja malo zakasnim tko zna
uglavnom neću ništa forsirati s obzirom na to da si ti trudnica (kako je lijepo to napisati) i ne bih te zamarala koka mozak nisam se sjetila prijaviti ranije svoj dolazak u St.
Medena, bravo za nalaz i mi smo odahnuli na Citu zbog spermiograma, a u našem gradu su nam zbrčkali nalaz, (rezultat jedno dijagnoza nešto sasvim drugo) tako da tvoj osjećaj razumijem potpuno.
naše trudnice pusa vašim bebicama :Kiss: 
Roze sutra ponesi trudničke prašine na kavu, 
ne stignem pisati ali pratim sve ovih dana je gužva na poslu
a radim i za vikend :Cool:

----------


## gargamelica

Denny Sretan Rodendan  :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## matto

Pozdravi u ovaj prekrasni jesenji dan, cure nadam se da uživate negdje na suncu i da ne morate biti u zatvorenom, (i ja sam iskoristila prijepodne za kavicu, iako mi je radni dan nadam se da šef ne čita Rodu).   

Denny sutra za UZV, Adikici za trocifrenu  betu :Dancing Fever:  :Dancing Fever: , cure znam da je sve uredu i da će te sutra dobrim raspoloženjem zaraziti forum, Jucer sam bila na kavi s Rozalijom koja se uskoro sprema u bolnicu odnosno koju uskoro čeka susret s njezinom curicom, tko ne bi poželio biti trudan kad vidi kako Rozi izgleda, kao da je progutala veliku loptu, sve ostalo isto kao prije trudnoće, pa sam u svemu tome i ja ugrabila malo trudničke prašine :Wink: . 

U ponedjeljak sam popodne na Citu -femara shoping, mislim da bih već krajem tjedna mogla početi s tim tableticama, jer je sutra posljednji dan _kontra_. Dobro je prošlo i nije bilo značajnijih posljedica po okolinu, a s tim_ kontra_ sam naučila kontrolirati ponašanje pa prije no što nešto izustim zaustavim samu sebe :Ups:  svjesna da to progovaraju iz mene te male, sitne, odvratne, najgore tablete u mom životu (a mislila sam da je klavocin grozan dok nisam probala ovu grozotu sad se pitam kako to netko može piti godinama). Ugodan dan svima i evo već unaprijed se radujem početku idućeg tjedna UZV Denny, Adikica beturina, a ja femara shoping.

----------


## Denny

Moram citirati jedan svoj stari post od prošlog ljeta, nasmijala sam se kad sam ga se sjetila: 



> Mi smo danas bili u Zagrebu na kontroli radi oka. Isuse, kako je vruće bilo! Uglavnom, sve je ok, i usred pregleda dr. mi uleti s pitanjem: "I hoće li uskoro beba?" - Hoće, u devetom idemo na IVF... - Ajde, baš bi mi bilo drago! Dođi mi onda početkom desetog da se dogovorimo za kapi u trudnoći!... Nakon dvi sekunde sam shvatila šta sam rekla, ali bilio je kasno za povlačenje, već me naručio 4.10. i poželio mi puuno sreće, i onda još dodao kako će učiniti sve da trudnoća i porod (što se očnog tlaka tiće) prođu u najboljem redu... Ma gušt ga je bilo slušati!


  Dakle, odoh ja u ponedjeljak prvo razveseliti svog doktora u Zagrebu (u nadi da ćemo smisliti nešto pametno za te kapljice), a onda trk nazad u Cita na uzv života...  :Zaljubljen:  Uuuuhhh... bit će to naporan i uzbudljiv dan! Samo da bude sve ok!!! Milijon mi se pitanja i scenarija vrti po glavi, ne mogu niti zamisliti kako će sve to izgledati. S jedne strane beta je na granici za blizance, a s druge ja ni na kraju šestog tjedna nemam niti jedan jedini simptom trudnoće!  :Rolling Eyes: 
Ali ipak će sve bit ok i ja ću sutra sva sretna skakat po forumu... jer to sam ja, ne može biti drugačije! 

Osim toga, imamo mi još puuuno razloga za slavlje sutra....  :Yes: 

*Adikica* će vaditi betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ neka bude OOOOGGGROMNA!!!
*matto* ide u shopping - i krajnji ti je čas, jer prema mom skromnom Yasmin iskustvu, gđa M. ti stiže najvjerojatnije u srijedu!
*medena8* ide na dogovor za postupak i upada u naš jesenski trudnički vlakić 
I još jedna meni draga suborka ima transfer svojih malih mrvica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
A sad sam se sjetila i još jedne koja ide u shopping........

*AJMEEEE KOJI DAN!!!*  :Very Happy: 

E pa mora bit sve ok!!! A vlakić će se napuniti do zadnjeg mjesta!  :Klap:

----------


## diana

*Denny* nismo jos nista kupili,termin je 05 Januar pa ima jos vremena  :Smile:  Lagano slijedeci mjesec...Sretan ti rodjendan od srca,kao sto cure kazu; najljepsi poklon koji se moze pozeljeti  :Very Happy:  Tako sam sretna svaki put kad procitam o novom uspjehu nase "male klinike Cito"...
*Matto* draga zelim ti sve naj naj... :Heart: ..vjerujem u cuda
*Goa* draga moja vodilja od pocetka mog postupka  :Grin: ; samo da nam bebe budu zive i zdrave..nista vaznije od toga.Uzivam u svakom "udarcu" svoje malene...svidja mi se "Lena" pa je tako i zovem
Jedva cekam susret mame i Lene :Zaljubljen:  Trudnoca do sad i nije bila losa,mucnine rijetke i brzo prosle,eto jedino su mi grudi malo "popucale" iako ih redovno mazem...stomak za sada ne al mazemo se i dalje poslije svakog tusiranja...lagano "rastemo" pa se neke obaveze malo teze obavljaju ali sve za nase zlato, Ljubim Vas sve drage moje...

----------


## Adikica

Cure moja beta 14 dnt iznosi 349 , uh tako sam uzbuđena ali oprostite mi malo sam i oprezna bojim se ponovno biokemijske pa strepim.Pozz cure hvala vam svima što mi dajete podršku i Vama svima želim ishod ovakvog događaja .Deny i tebi veliki pozdrav i da ugledaš dva mala srčeka kako kucaju .Ekipa sa poliklinike Cito je zakon hvala i njima.

----------


## mare41

Denny, jesi već natrag? Kasno palimo za zg kavu :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

super  Adikice. :Klap: ..super... :Klap: .joj kako im u Cita  ide   jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ..pravo krenulo... :Smile:

----------


## kinki

> E pa *Kinki* ako sam tebe uspila napunit pozitivom, onda je MISSION COMPLETE!


 Hehehe :Smile: ))))))

Dobila san od Radončića preporuke za ove pretrage:
ENDOKRINOLOŠKI TESTOVI-testosteron(ukupni i slobodni),androstendion,DHEA-S, 17-OHP, kortizol, TSH,fT4, anti-tireodna antitijela
ANTIFSOFOLIDNI SINDROM-Lupus antikoagulant(LAC), Antikardiolipinska antitijela(aCL/ACA igG i IgM)
TROMBOFILIJA-Protein-C, Protein-S, AT-III,PAI-1 i pAI-1genotipizacija(polimorfizam)
HIPERHOMOCISTINEMIJA-homocistein, B12(razina u krvi), MTHFR8metilentetrahidrofolat reduktaza, C677T mutacija)
KARIOTIPIZACIJA-kariogram supružnika
DODATNE IMUNO PRETRAGE-NK-stanice CD 56, CD 19,  Antinuklearna protutijela(ANA), Anti DNA protutijela


E sad, pretpostavljam da moj gin neće imat pojma di šta triban radit,  znan jedino za trombofiliju da je na patologiji-a ovo ostalo, jel ko radio?????

----------


## goa

> Cure moja beta 14 dnt iznosi 349 , uh tako sam uzbuđena ali oprostite mi malo sam i oprezna bojim se ponovno biokemijske pa strepim.Pozz cure hvala vam svima što mi dajete podršku i Vama svima želim ishod ovakvog događaja .Deny i tebi veliki pozdrav i da ugledaš dva mala srčeka kako kucaju .Ekipa sa poliklinike Cito je zakon hvala i njima.


Adikice  :Very Happy:  pa to je ludilo  :Sing: !!! A što si oprezna, i to je normalno skroz, mi ćemo se veseliti za tebe!! A opreza se, draga moja, nećeš riješiti tek tako, ja ti želim miiiiirnu i bezbrižnu trudnoću! 
Nije me bilo par dana, selidba u tijeku i odmah predivna vijest  :Klap: !
Denny, i tebi sretno danas!

----------


## norah

denny čekamo....

e sad
meni danas na ultrazvuku cista, mislim prilično velika...
8 dan, svaki dan decapeptyl + gonali...
je li netko zna išta...kako dalje...
rekla je da ako ne ode do četvrtka (povečala mi sa 2 gonala na 3) da prekidamo proces....

hoće mi tako uvijek biti ili?????

 :Sad: 

a ja uvjerena da ništa ne može krenuti po zlu....i ode

----------


## Denny

Aaaaaaaaaaaa! Adikiceeeeee čestitaaaaaam!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Jesam ti rekla!!! Ma da sad ne moram žurit u Cito, došla bi tamo da te izljubim! Ne boj se biokemijske, to je brojka za past u nesvjest, brojka koju smo sve zaslužile, brojka koja i priliči ovom našem lipom trudničkom vlakiću!

Moj dr. u Zagrebu se oduševio vješću o trudnoći, a onda je tri puta mjerio očni tlak i nije se mogao načuditi kako je tako nizak. Na poslijetku se odmakao od aparata, pogledao me i kaže: "Ovo je prst Božji!"  :Very Happy: 
Uglavnom, preporuka je ukidanje svih kapljica do 12. tjedna i (na moje iznenađenje) VAGINALNI porod!  :Very Happy: 
Šta da vam kažem, ne znam sad jesam li sretnija zbog sebe ili Adikice, ma definitivno prst Božji, nema šta!
Trenutno smo još na auto-putu, mrvicu ćemo zakasnit na pregled, ali nema veze. Tako sam uzbuđena, ne mogu vam niti opisatí! Nadam se da je naš dr. Baby Maker jako dobre volje, jer ja sam već na rubu suza, mislim da ću se rasplakati i prije nego što upali onaj uzv!
Ajmeeeee da mi je nekoga zagrliti sad! A MM ne mogu, on vozi...
Adikice, i MM vam čestita od srca i vidimo se kad budete u ST!

----------


## bubi33

Adikice, čestitam na predivnoj beti  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  !!!!!!

Bravo za Cito  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## vesnare

Adikice čestitam od srca i neka sve bude za 5 do kraja :Very Happy: 
Denny brao i jedva čekamo tvoj UZV :Klap:

----------


## medena8

> Adikice čestitam od srca i neka sve bude za 5 do kraja
> Denny brao i jedva čekamo tvoj UZV


Šlepam se i Denny, nadam se susretu  :Wink:

----------


## aleksandraj

> super Adikice...super....joj kako im u Cita ide jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..pravo krenulo...


 Cestitam i tebi i Citu, ma sjajni su...

----------


## Sela

*Adikice* cestitam!!

----------


## Pinky

čestitam adkice  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
bravo denny!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

[/QUOTE=kinki;1714229]Hehehe

Dobila san od Radončića preporuke za ove pretrage:
ENDOKRINOLOŠKI TESTOVI-testosteron(ukupni i slobodni),androstendion,DHEA-S, 17-OHP, kortizol, TSH,fT4, anti-tireodna antitijela
ANTIFSOFOLIDNI SINDROM-Lupus antikoagulant(LAC), Antikardiolipinska antitijela(aCL/ACA igG i IgM)
TROMBOFILIJA-Protein-C, Protein-S, AT-III,PAI-1 i pAI-1genotipizacija(polimorfizam)
HIPERHOMOCISTINEMIJA-homocistein, B12(razina u krvi), MTHFR8metilentetrahidrofolat reduktaza, C677T mutacija)
KARIOTIPIZACIJA-kariogram supružnika
DODATNE IMUNO PRETRAGE-NK-stanice CD 56, CD 19,  Antinuklearna protutijela(ANA), Anti DNA protutijela


E sad, pretpostavljam da moj gin neće imat pojma di šta triban radit,  znan jedino za trombofiliju da je na patologiji-a ovo ostalo, jel ko radio?????[/QUOTE]

da, trombofilija je na patologiji na firulama 

nk stanice su na firulama na odjelu za tipizaciju tkiva (trebaš biti apsolutno zdrava da ih vadiš, ja ih nikad nisam vadila jer sam non stop šmrkava)

ove hormone ENDOKRINOLOŠKI TESTOVI-testosteron(ukupni i slobodni),androstendion,DHEA-S, 17-OHP, kortizol, TSH,fT4, anti-tireodna antitijela - tamo di se vade hormoni u st-u (stvarno ne znam, mi ih vadimo u ambulanti pa se šalje krv u dbk)

ANTIFSOFOLIDNI SINDROM-Lupus antikoagulant(LAC), Antikardiolipinska antitijela(aCL/ACA igG i IgM) - to sam vadila na križinama, kat ispod odjela za transfuziju di sam vadila krvnu grupu, rh faktor, hep i sidu

----------


## goa

Čekam Denny i vijesti s pregleda  :Cekam: , možda ipak sutra saznam novosti.. Sretna sam zbog svih ovih pozitivnih beta s CITA koje su zaredale, kad se samo sjetim kako me bilo strah da ću i ja doživjeti prvi neuspjeh, a kad ono, ponosna sam njihova 1. ovogodišnja trudnica forumašica, a sada nas je već hrpa i za ostale cure priželjkujem _welcome to the club_  :Heart: što prije!
*Adikice,*još jednom čestitke od srca  :Klap: !
Ako se ne varam,*Rozi* će uskoro grliti svoju curicu, javljaj nam novosti!

----------


## kinki

Hvala ti Pinky, idem jutros po uputnice pa ćemo vidit...Šta se tiče NK stanica i kariograma, za to mi je reko da nije hitno i da mi neće puno pomoć uffff....A potpuno zdrava neću nikad ni bit uz hepatitis c jbga. Ma ja san odlučila zatrudnit prije Nove Godine s tim nalazima ili bez njih :Smile: ))
Čestitke svim trudnicama i jedan veliki kiss za Denny!!!Ti si moj guru :Smile: )

----------


## Adikica

Cure moje sa potpomognute u Splitu hvala Vam na lijepim željama znam da su od srca jer dolaze od tako meni dragih i priraslih srcu vas suborki sa ovog foruma.Ja sutra vadim drugu betu da vidimo jel se dupla pravilno.Svim ostalim curama sretno u postupku.
Deny draga moja gdje si mi ti kako je prošao prvi uzv ne javljaš se.
Matto i tebe nema odavno ne javljaš se ,kada službeno krećeš u postupak?

----------


## Blekonja

adikica čestitam od srca i vibram za sutrašnju novu betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
denny di si nam??

----------


## mare41

Cure, jel se kome javila Denny?

----------


## Adikica

Blekonja molim te ako imaš broj od Deny da se čuješ sa njom ako je moguće , stalno mi otvoren forum i gledam dali će se Deny javiti ,malo se brinem .Deny javi seeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Denny

Vide se dvije gv, za sve ostale prognoze je na žalost još pre rano.
Za desetak dana ćemo znati više. Na žalost, to je sve što trenutno znam.
Ali bit će sve ok, mora.

----------


## gargamelica

Naravno da ce bit sve ok ,pusa  :Smile:

----------


## Adikica

Deny drži se prokucati će srce junačko bitno da su bebe tu.

----------


## crvenkapica77

adikice  za  sutranju beturinu   za past na dupe   :Yes: 
denny    bit ce to sve ok....malo je ipak rano,  kad  je sl. uzv?  sretno   :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

adikice  za  sutrašnju beturinu   za past na dupe   :Yes: 
denny    bit ce to sve ok....malo je ipak rano,  kad  je sl. uzv?  sretno   :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

Denny draga biće to sve ok, šaljem ti milion~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje mrvice. Ostani pozitivna kao i do sada, za svoja dva pilenceta, ubrzo ćeš ti nama čuti najljepše otkucaje na svijet. tvoje dvije mrvice će se javiti mami.

----------


## Blekonja

denny draga evo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ bit će to super ne brini!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

Denny, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i ovdje za dva mala snagatora!  :Kiss:

----------


## aleksandraj

> Denny draga biće to sve ok, šaljem ti milion~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje mrvice. Ostani pozitivna kao i do sada, za svoja dva pilenceta, ubrzo ćeš ti nama čuti najljepše otkucaje na svijet. tvoje dvije mrvice će se javiti mami.


denny, za tvoja dva andjelka :Heart:  :Heart: . slijedeci put ce te obradovati najljepsim zvukom za sve nas~~~~~~~~~~~~~~uzivaj draga za sve nas

----------


## anabanana

Bok, borci iz Cita Splita...moze li mi koja od Vas odgovoriti kako se racuna postupak IVFI/ICSI ako je stimulacija Femarom, i mozda par injekcija, mozda ne, ako se dobije 3 stanice? Da li to spada u pravi stimulirani ili prirodni IVF/ICSI? Jer meni je u cilju dobiti ne vise od 3 stanice. Zna li netko? Vidim na cjeniku da je rzalika u nekih 5 000 kuna izmedju prirodnog i stimuliranog, a to bas i nije malo.HVALA cure

----------


## Pinky

mislim da ti se računa ko prirodni, naravno, ovisno i o reakciji....

----------


## goa

*Adikice,*neka ti ovaj sunčan jesenski dan donese jednu duplu betu i vjeru u najbolji ishod  :Heart:  !!!
*Denny,* tvoje mrvice su se udomaćile, uskoro ćeš suziti slušajući otkucaje  :Heart: !!!
Svim ostalim curama sretno, neka nam što prije jave dobre vijesti!

----------


## Adikica

Moja beta na današnji dan 16 dnt je 644

----------


## Blekonja

adikice mislim da je to skroz ok čestitam ti od srca!!!!  :Very Happy: 

cure interesira me koliko dođe spermiogram u Cita i da li rade i spermokulturu i kolika je cijena ako netko zna, znam da se pisalo, ali sam stvarno lina sad tražit, a i hića mi je!!!!! thanks

----------


## Blekonja

upssss  :Embarassed:  oprostite išla sad na prvu stranu i vidjela da je spermiogram 300 kn!!
svejedno pitanje za spermokulturu ostaje :Grin:

----------


## matto

Drage cuer, ne stignem se javiti ovih dana, ali na kratko otvorim forum tako da znam za sve dore vijesti 
Adikice, draga tvoji simptomi znala sam i rekla sam ti da su trudnički, opusti se uživaj u trudnoći i ne misli na biokemijsku jer je kod te trudnoće beta manja od 50, meni je bila 40 a nije bila biokemijska tako ti uopće nemaš razloga za brigu, 
Denny, spavalice pa to ti je simptom trudnoće a ti misliš da prolaziš bez simptoma, sve trudnice što znam su spavalice, a neke su tolike spavalice pa su se budile u podne :Wink: . Namjerno ne pišem za dvojčeke jer sam znala da su dva prije svih osim prije doc.P. Draga ne brini sve će biti u redu, 
Anabanana, kao iskusna Citašica mislim da ti je to 5000 kuna, dakle kao blago stimulirani postupak u kojem uglavnom nema jajnih stanica za zalediti (ah nekad ne tako davno se nisu ledile jajne stanice no sad što je tu je), a ima i slučajeva odnosno pravih koka nesilica kod kojih ima što za zalediti i s femarom i kojim gonalom bez obzira na godine, :Klap: 

U ponedjeljak sam bila u Splitu i pokupila femaru, stane na dlan ili bolje rečeno stimulacija za džepić novčanika, zapravo nisam ni bila svjesna da sam išla po stimulaciju. Tako dok sam sjedila u čekaonici nisam se osvrtala na lica oko sebe bila tužna, bila radosna ovaj put me nisu zanimali i sigurna s nekom hladnokvrnošću i bez  suvišnih emocija prekoračila sam prag do postupka. 

Na žutom balkonu zgrada u susjedstvu zamijetila sam na zidu okačen bicikl bliže plavetnilu neba nego hladnom pločniku grada. To su sigurno ruke nečijeg oca okačile bicikl da bude bliže nebu, pomislila sam i postalo mi je toplo oko srca u jednom trenutku u jesenji dan škrtog sunca. Sada mi više nego ikad trebaju te ruke da me zadrže da ne padnem da me vrate nebu. U kutu sobe odložila sam drvenu igračku, leptira plavih krila kojeg sam kupila, sjećate se na kraju ljeta sretna zbog ponovnog postupka, koji je tog dana zaustavila cista. Gledam jutros tog leptira i mislim da je spreman za let, neka je jesen vjerujem da je vrijeme leptira...

----------


## mare41

matto, nek sad dođe tvoj leptirić :Heart:

----------


## goa

Matto, ti ćeš mene rasplakati..dogodine ćeš pjevati uspavanke u predvečerje  :Heart: ..

----------


## Adikica

Matto  hvala ti na rječima utjehe ja se isto nadam da će biti sve u redu .Tebi od srca želim uspjeh u ovom postupku i neka tvoj leptir poleti  visoko ka nebu .

----------


## Snekica

Matto  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## bubi33

Matto, sretno  :Heart:  !

----------


## matto

*Drage moje hvala vam na lijepim željama, hvala što mislite na mene a sada zante trebat ću vaše vibrice jer od sutra bih trebala početi s femarom.* *Danas sam trebala obavijestiti doc. o prvom danu ciklusa.* 
*Međutim, (kod mene uvijek nešto kao u nikoga ) kako je danas praznik, nisu mi se javili u Citu nakon mojih bezbroj poziva pa sam shvatila da možda i ne rade za praznik.* *Najgore je što sam doc. poslala mail začuđena zašto mi se nitko ne javlja.* 

*Kako god da bilo sutra startam s femarom, a u utorak sam valjda na folikometriji, nadam se da u utorak nije neki praznik i da doc. P neće biti u čudu kad me vidi u ordinaciji. (Bila sam ja u ponedjeljak dolje pokupila femaru, javila se Stefani nije mi se dalo smetati doc. dok pacijenti čekaju) …e sada da zbog praznika odgađam ponovno postupak ne pada mi na pamet, ionako pauziram 8 mjeseci, a svakako mi je ovo treći postupak s femarom tako da tu nema nepoznanica* 
*može nešto početi naopako i na kraju završiti sretno,*
*želim vam ugodan vikend* 
*trudnicama pusice za njih i bebice*
*Gargamelici sreću do neba do trocifrene bete         *

----------


## gargamelica

Matto hvala ti  :Smile:  Trebat ce mi srece  :Heart: 

Ja ti zelim plodan pocetak i naravno nastavak  :Very Happy: 

Svim curama puno  :Heart: posebno zlatici,natici,denny

----------


## crvenkapica77

super  matto    :Very Happy: 
gargamelica  sretno    :Heart: 
ostalim curkama   ~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 

ja  25-26 .10  idem po lijekove  ..blizi se bliziiiiiii   :Very Happy:

----------


## gargamelica

Cure imam pitanje...u pon primam drugi choragon ...jel rano u petak (11dpt)vadit betu ili da se strpim do ponedjeljka :Smile:  
.Znam da se pisalo o tome ali da ne trazim moze li netko pomoc  :Wink:

----------


## matto

Gargamelice, mislim da nije rano za betu, 
test mi je za taj dan već upitan 
onako prema visini bete može se puno toga znati :Wink: , 
Želim ti u petak trocifrenu betu 
ma tko bi mogao čekati taj ponedjeljak :Cekam:

----------


## Denny

Nije rano, ako su se uhvatile, do 11 dpt nešto će se svakako pokazati. Nemoj se samo iznenaditi bude li ti brojka manja od 100, ionako ćeš je ako bude pozitivna ponovit u ponedjeljak.
Držim ti fige da nastaviš naš trudnički vlakić!

----------


## gargamelica

Hvala na odgovoru ...mislim i ja da necu cekat ponedjeljak ...vec me popusta optimizam  :Sad:

----------


## kinki

> Cure imam pitanje...u pon primam drugi choragon ...jel rano u petak (11dpt)vadit betu ili da se strpim do ponedjeljka 
> .Znam da se pisalo o tome ali da ne trazim moze li netko pomoc


Ako u pon primaš štopericu, bojim se da bi ti u petak nalaz mogao bit lažno pozitivan,  mislim da triba proć minimalno 5 dana od štoperice da bi bila sigurna.

----------


## rozalija

> Matto, sretno  !


X
Znaš sve šta ti od sveg  :Heart:  želim. Čujemo se mi.

----------


## norah

drage moje, 
ja još trajem!!!ha ha
dans mi je 15 dan od 1 dana menge i na inekcijama...
kaže dr da sporo rastem..
pukla mi je cista i sada oba rade
1 je 4*14 mm
a drugi 3*15+1*17
i dalje sam na stimulaciji ali bojim se hiperstimulacije jer ipak 17 dana je previše.je li nekome bilo slično

ta je najgore kašljem dosta....je li to smeta folikulima...strah me da će ispast
upomoć

----------


## gargamelica

Primila ja jucer tu injekciju podrske zutom tijelu i sestra mi kaze da ni slucajno ne vadim u petak jer treba 5 do 7 dana da izade iz organizma  :Sad: (
A nista mi ne preostaje nego se strpit (ako ne poludim) nekako nemam nikakvih simptoma pa se pripremam na najgore da me ne strefi .....
Norah sretno  :Wink:

----------


## Denny

To je istina, ali ja sam vadila betu 6. dan od choragona i bila je skoro 400. Ne znam šta bi ti rekla, ako ti pokaže neki mali broj, grizla bi se cili vikend jeli to od trudnoće ili choragona, a opet, ako bi bila recimo 100 peti dan nakon choragona sigurno nije od inekcije. Ti procjeni. Svakako te čeka pakleni vikend. Uff... znam kako ti je!
A za simptome ne brini, ja sam trudna 7 tjedana i još nemam ni jedan jedini!
I da, upravo sam na matto istresla tone trudničke prašine, ovaj put ima da bude bingo!
Matto, velika pusaaaa!

----------


## gargamelica

Denny  :Wink:  hvala ...cekat cu pon tad bi i trebala dobit menzis pa cemo vidit ....

----------


## Denny

Je, je, čekaj ti, ponedjeljak je sretan dan! I *Adikici* je donio veliku betu, vibram iz sveg srca da bude i tvoja velika, pa da se ponovo veselimo i skačemo po forumu!!!!
Svima u postupcima šaljem puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuno trudničke prašine i da sve trbušaste diočekate Božić!  :Yes: 
A našim dragim trudnicama da maze svoje mrvice i uživaju u svakoj sekundi trudnoće.
*Rozaliji* za skori susret sa svojom curicom
*Blekonjinoj* curki da bude prva beba u 2011 
*matto* za lijepe vijesti
*Adikici* za prvi uzv

I svima ostalima puno vibrica za sve što vam treba!   :Heart: 

Curke, puno poljubaca vam šaljem svima!  :Kiss:

----------


## Lilu

Pozdrav svima,
Evo da vam se pridruzi i jos jedna iz Splita.
Koliko vidim većina je vas iz Cita, a ja sam jednom pokusala tamo, nazalost nisam ni docekala betu.
Pocetkom ovog mjeseca sam ponovno radila ICSI ali u KBC Split i evo brojim sedam dana od transfera. 
Sa nekim se simptomima nemogu bas 'pohvaliti', imam klasican PMS,malo bolne grudi i nista vise.
Pozdrav i sretno svima vama!

----------


## gargamelica

Pozdrav Lilu  :Smile: drzim ti fige

Ja evo brojim osmi dan od transfera  :Wink:

----------


## crvenkapica77

sretno   *Lilu   
*

----------


## Adikica

Pozdrav mojim dragim curama nismo se dugo čule.
Samo da poželim mojim curama sreću u postupcima i da vam donesu trocifrenu betu kao Deny i meni i da nastavite puniti jesenski vlakić.
Mato znaš šta ti želim  :Heart: 
Gargamelica ja bih ipak pričekala ponedeljak jer kao što kaže Deny meni je donio sreću kao što i tebi želim.
Lilu i tebi sretno i znaj simptome pms i trudnoće nemožeš prepoznat zato opusti se i uživaj, znam da je teško ali pokušaj.
Crvenkapice da nam se i ti pridružiš  u vlakić uskoro.
Svim ostalim curama aleksandraj,Pinky sretno od srca .
A Deny tebi veliki  :Love:  čuvaj svoje malene .
Kada ideš na drugi uzv, ja sam u petak na svom prvom uzv.
I našim trudnicama Blekonji,goi, rozaliji posebno veliki pozdrav za skorašnji susret sa svojom dječicom .
Pozdrav od Adikice. :Wink:

----------


## matto

Dobro jutro, u ovaj oblačan dan nadam se da će i danas proviriti sunce barem na kratko, ili pola vremena od jučer, ah kako lijep dan i poseban je osjećaj biti posut trudničkom prašinom. 
  Jučer smo stvarno uživali na terasi, kao tri guštera (Denny, njm, i ja)grabili zrake sunce, dobre su i za bebice, bit će vitamina D i za folikuliće i naravno bilo je tu smijeha, smijeha i suza radosnica, pa se jutros tako dobro osjećam. 
  U ovaj postupak nisam htjela ući s nekom euforijom nego onako rekli bi čisto poslovno i tako je bilo do prvog UZV-a i susreta na terasi. Od jučer ponovno imam krila, hvala Denny i naravno hvala nasmiješenom doc. P. :Wink:  
  U ordinaciju sam ušla pomalo uplašena, strah me bilo da se cista ponovno ne pojavi, zvuči smiješno poslije kontracepcijskih. Na pregledu više ne gledam u UZV nego u lice doc. P. znam da ako bude loše bit će namrgođen ako bude dobro smijat će se. Jučer se smijao i to baš lijepo, pa sam i ja odbacila ljušturu i nasmijala se od uha do uha kad je doc. P. ponovio pregled kako bi me uvjerio da su folikuli tu :Yes: . Njih 6,ili 7, (što za femaru nije malo) samo su na jednom jajniku malo manji, a na drugom kako je doc. rekao savršeni pravilni, a znate da doc. P. ne izmišlja i ne uljepšava situaciju nego kazuje onako kako je. Možda od tih folikula ostane na kraju jedan, možda dobijem jednu jajnu stanicu, možda šest sedam ne znam ne zamaram se s tim u ovaj dan ulazim zaražena smijehom od jučer i posuta trudničkom prašinom (a tako sam čvrsto zagrlila Denny i šapnula u sebi bebice rastite morale su to osjetiti).  
  Adikice ukrala si mi misao baš sam jutros htjela pitati kad ti je prvi UZV, žalim ti od srca jedno malo titravo :Heart:  ispod tvog
  Gargamelice, žalim ti pozitivu betu bez obzira kad se odlučiš uvjeriti se u to 
  Rozalija je od ponedjeljka u bolnici pa ne može čitati ali prenijet ću vaše pozdrave, vjerujem da je susret s bebicom za desetak dana možda i prije 
  Lilu pozdrav i tebi i da nastaviš pozitivan niz Splita, bez obzira što nisi u Cita, 
  Pozdravi svim curama bilo da čitaju ili pišu, ja ovaj put odmaram otvorila sam bolovanje, i lagano   :Cool:

----------


## Majja

cure molim da mi neka objasni ako zna... 
ima li netko broj za doktoricu Šunj, srijedom je u ambulanti na firulama. 
znate li radi li u smjenama, ima li neki broj na koji se treba naručit ili samo...

----------


## gargamelica

Bog evo moje iskustvo s kbc ako nisu mijenjali  :Smile: 
Dodes srijedom s uputnicom i cekas ...mislim da su brojeve ukinili.
Nema narucivanja ali sve to ipak provjeri na tel 551 422 to je odjel za humanu

----------


## Lilu

Hvala svima na toploj dobrodošlici  :Heart: 
Jucer sam bila u teskoj depresiji (bio mi je 29dc, kada sam prošli postupak prokrvarila), a kako stvari stoje nista mi bolji ni današnji dan bit.
Imam osjecaj da su mi i siimptomi PMS-a koje sam imala nestali, jedino me nervoza i osjetljivost(lako se rasplaćem) nikako da napuste.
Cak me ni grudi bas ne bole vise. Vjerovatno cu svaki cas procuriti.
Danas mi je devet dana od transfera i u utorak mi je vadit betu, ako je docekam.
Gargamelice vidim da je tebi u ponediljak beta, imaš li ti kakve simptome?
Sretno svima vama i da vam se bete još sretnije duplaju!!!

----------


## žanet

Lilu, malo optimizma!
Sve smo iste, samo osluškujemo svoje tijelo, umjesto da se opustimo.Kažu da su simptomi isti i za T i pred M pa ne znam šta si umišljamo.
Ja sam u istoj situaciji kao ti i nadajmo se velikim betama!!!!

----------


## gargamelica

Draga lilu i ja imam te ispade nervoze i mogla bi zaplakat svaki tren :Sad: 
A sta se tice simptoma jedino novo mi je da mi se od  jucer napuhao stomak i tvrd kao da sam pred punkciju a ne betu..
Grudi su mi bolne od pocetka stimulacije i vece za jedan br ali tako je kod mene uvijek u postupku pa se ne obazirem  :Wink: 
Ja bih trebala vadit betu u pon a i to mi je datum za novi menzis pa cemo vidit ....
Mozda u ned napravim test da budem  spremna za sve opcije ...

----------


## Lilu

Hvala vam na podršci!
Meni je danas 30dc, transfer mi je bio 5.10. (3 dana nakon aspiracije). Testove više ne kupujem iz protesta, tako da čekam utorak i vađenje bete.
Buni me to što me (.)(.) više ne bole i što  se osječam posve normalno. Moja jedna prija je isto tako nakon postupka nije imala nikakve simptome i nakon pozitivne bete počeli i simptomi i eno danas grli malu curicu.
Ja inace imam jedno dijete začeto prirodnim putem,ali poslije njega nikako uspit. Kada sam tada bila trudna, grudi su me užasno bolile  i bile su na brekle, a o bradavicama de ne govorim i imala sam užasnu žgaravicu, a sada NIŠTA.
Žanet, di si radila postupak?
Navijem za vas cure!

----------


## Lilu

Drage moje,
Svu vam sreću želim!!
Ja počela krvarit i evo jedva da imam snage pisat!!
Svima vama želim velike bete!!

----------


## tiki_a

Lilu  :Sad: , a taman sam htjela napisati da je jedna forumašica pričala kako je za svako od četvero djece imala drugačije simptome. ~~~~~~da nije pravo krvarenje
Zar nije Denny trebala danas biti na uzv? Denny~~~~ :Heart:   :Heart: 
matto SRETNO!  :Heart:

----------


## žanet

Žao mi je Lilu!Dobro u svemu tome je što možemo opet sve ispočetka čime nada i želja postaje sve veća!
Bit će drugi put!Kiss!!
Ja sam nakon tri neuspjela pokušaja u petrovoj,četvrti put  sada u CITU kod dr.Š pa ćemo vidit.Danas mi je 21 dan ciklusa i mislim da ću puknut od napuhnutosti cijelog tijela. 
Ma što bude,bude!

----------


## matto

Lilu  :Love: ne znam što reći pa da te utješim no vjerujem da ćeš smoći snage za dalje, drži se
  Gargamelice meni sve to miriše na T. no iznenadi ti nas za vikend jednim plusićem :Wink:  
  Tiki_a draga, hvala ti  a naša Denny u ponedjeljak ima UZV ali predvečer no ja sam sada već sigurna da je sve uredu i da će u ponedjeljak čuti srčeke, (ah Denny nedostajala si mi jučer u Virusa bole me leđa od onih njihovih stolica, a nisam se nimalo gibala u ritmu smijeha).
  U ponedjeljak ću najvjerojatnije imati punkciju, tako doc. P. predviđa, sutra sam ponovno na UZV rano ujutro pošto mi se nije putovalo danas doc. je predložio sutra ujutro tako da sam na Citu žive zore. Folikuli za sada dobro rastu i lijepo izgledaju, dapače doc. kaže da nikad nisu bili ljepši a ja pokušavam zatomiti sreću zbog toga i nastojim se ponašati normalno kao da se ništa ne događa :Cool: .

----------


## Adikica

Cure moje da Vas ukratko pozdravim.
Lilu draga  žao mi je znam da je teško ali brzo ćeš se ti oporaviti i krenut u nove pobjede.
Gargamelica potpisujem sve šta je Matto rekla.
Matto ti si krenula super meni se čini da ćeš i ti brzo mojim Deniniim stopama.
Ja danas bila na svom prvom uzv.Vidi se jedna G.V. sa naznakama akcije srca.Doktor prezadovoljan pa i ja i muž sretni.
Drugi uzv za 12 dana.

----------


## matto

Adikice, bravo draga opustiti se i uživaj i bravo za  :Heart:  jer to je to, 
da si došla dan dva kasnije vidjela bi se akcija, 
a to je jako, jako dobro za prvi UZV, 
želim ti urednu trudnoću do kraja  :Klap: , 
hej tako sam sretna zbog tebe :Dancing Fever:

----------


## gargamelica

Evo cure meni nesto pocelo smedkasto  :Sad: .....a tek mi je 25 dan ciklusa!!
Ujutro radim test pa .....

----------


## crvenkapica77

sretno draga  .....zelim ti velikiiiii   +

----------


## goa

> Evo cure meni nesto pocelo smedkasto .....a tek mi je 25 dan ciklusa!!
> Ujutro radim test pa .....


 Evo sam svratila da ti zaželim sriću i nadam se da će sve biti kako triba, mogu misliti kako ti je trenutno  :Love: !

----------


## goa

Mama Denny  :Grin: , i ja u ponedjeljak na pregledu, možda se i vidimo!
Matto, draga naša  :Heart: , često mislim na tebe i mogu zamisliti samo pozitivan ishod!

----------


## gargamelica

Hvala vam cure  :Smile:

----------


## gargamelica

Evo mene najranije  :Wink:  nisam mogla spavat od bolova u ledima i dignem se u 5 i napravim test!!
Uglavnom pojavila mi se nakon pet min i druga crta za nijansu svjetlija ali je tu !!!!!!!
Sad naravno ne mogu zaspat i naravno da je vikend pa moram cekat ponedjeljak za betu  :Smile: 

mozda je lazno poz ali me nije briga bar sam docekala te dvi famozne crtice  :Wink:

----------


## žanet

Gargamelica, 
I ja sam ponovila test,sada ali nisam mogla isti jer ga nije bilo kupit.Danas su isto dvije crtice,danas su roze i ona druga je svjetlija ali su jasne konture i jasno se vidi.
Je li moguće da nam je choragon u tijelu od pon. ili smo T.Tko će dočekat ponediljak!!!

----------


## gargamelica

Zanet pa stvarno je ovo neizdrzivo !!!
Pa pet dana je proslo, valjda vise nije u tijelu ??
Jer ja imam osjecaj tj bolove kao da cu dobit a  i jos mi je krenio taj smedkasti iscjedak  :Sad: 
A nema druge nego cekat ponedjeljak.... 

Drzim fige za obe  :Wink:

----------


## vesnare

*Gargamelice*, meni je uvijek test bio negativan 5 dana od choragona kad nisam bila trudna - dakle pet dana ne računajući dan kad sam primila choragon. Čestitam draga!!!

*Lilu* baš mi je žao :Love:  Ne odustaj - u nove pobjede sa sretnim završetkom.
*Adikice* bravo za GV i srčeko :Klap:  :Zaljubljen: 
*Denny* jedva čekam tvoje izvješće u ponedjeljak i držim fige za dva lijepa pravilna ploda i dva  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Denny

MA KAKAV CHORAGON ŽENE DRAGE, TRUDNE STEEE!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
A ja skačem u usred konzuma i ljudi me gledaju u čudu, hahaha...
Nije choragon, ne može bit, primile ste 1500 jedinica, a prošlo je pet dana, NIJE CHORAGON nego se polako ali sigurno ispunja moja najveća trudnička želja - da se sve ukrcate u trudnički vlakić!
Bravo cure, bravo Cito, bravo dr. Poljak i Šparac!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## žanet

Držite fige za ponediljak, ja ću odma u 8 u Analize!!!!!!
Puno vam hvala cure!
Gargamelice,javi u ponediljak i drži se!!!

----------


## goa

Bravo, cure  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , prekrasne jutarnje vijesti!!
Gargamelice, nazovi dr. vezano za taj iscjedak, čisto da budeš mirna!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Cure, bravo!!! To je to! Nakon 5 dana se više ne bi trebao vidjet choragon

----------


## Denny

Još usput da čestitam i Tanyi (sa azzo) koja je također bila u TESSE postupku u Cita beta je preko 400!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Znam da je svaka priča jedinstvena, ali uspjesi parova sa azzospermiom me posebno vesele! Gargamelice,ne mogu ti opisati koliko mi je drago zbog vas!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## matto

Drage Gargamelice i žanet to nije choragon jer je on već nestao a zamijenio ga je povišen hormon trudnoće beta hcg tako da ste vas dvije trudnice, čestitam vam od srca sada samo čekao ponedjeljak da to i potvrdite brojčano :Very Happy: . 

U ponedjeljak sam na bockanju u Cita (čitaj punkcija) i bit će najvjerojatnije doc. Š.  :Grin: koji i nije tako strašan kako sam mislila (danas mi je radio zadnji uzv pred štopericu) pa se izgleda nemam čega bojati, hajde ohrabrite me malo vi koje ste kod doc. Š. jer sve će mi biti novo nova sestra, novi doc. ajme valjda ću preživjeti boc. boc. od nepoznate ruke :Laughing: . 

Goa, draga pusica za bebača :Kiss: , ti si vjerojatno kod doc. P. u ponedjeljak, a ja sam žive zore, u 7i30 sati, na boc. boc, moram ustati prije pijetlova.
  Kako mi je drago za ovaj pozitivan niz cura sa Cita, a nadam se da će ostati još koje mjesto u tom trudničkom vlakiću što ga vozi naša Denny, draga i tebi sretno u ponedjeljak s nestrpljenjem čekam da javiš za otkucaje, mislim na tebe i znam bit će sve uredu, 
*vjerujem u anđele....*

----------


## aleksandraj

> MA KAKAV CHORAGON ŽENE DRAGE, TRUDNE STEEE!   
> A ja skačem u usred konzuma i ljudi me gledaju u čudu, hahaha...
> Nije choragon, ne može bit, primile ste 1500 jedinica, a prošlo je pet dana, NIJE CHORAGON nego se polako ali sigurno ispunja moja najveća trudnička želja - da se sve ukrcate u trudnički vlakić!
> Bravo cure, bravo Cito, bravo dr. Poljak i Šparac!


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  huuura...cure cestitke, a tebi gargamelice pogotovo..jedva cekam novu kacvu..skoro sve su trudne. sad cemo bublica i ja od drustva s kave i bit ce klub trudnica...matto~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~od srca i za tebe. :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

_matto_ ja sam cula da je  dr. Š bolji na punkciji  tj.njeznije ruke .. .(.bila sam kod jednog i drugog  mada nisam jos na punkciji  )...no sikiriki ..*sretno*
_gargamelica    cestitam   ....
denny  za ponedeljak  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
zanet   cestitam i tebi   (_ jesi i ti u CITA? )......ma trudne ste 100%
_vesnare   kako si  ti  ?_

hocu i ja u taj vlakic   ,  ostavite mi slobodnog mjesta   plizzzzzzzzzzz :Preskace uze: 
ostalim curama    :Heart:

----------


## bubi33

Zanet,gargamelica, cestitam na plusicima !!!!!!

Matto, ja sam inace kod dr. Poljaka.Jednu punkciju mi je odradio dr. Sparac i sve pohvale za njega!Moram priznati da je njezniji od dr. P.Samo se ti opusti,u dobrim si rukama.Puno srece,draga!!!!

----------


## gargamelica

Goa zvala sam ja cilo jutro ali se nitko ne javlja u cita ??
Ne znam bi li dr Poljaka uznemiravala na mob ili da pricekam ponedjeljak ...

----------


## Denny

*Hehe... doćepala sam se kompića!*  :Klap:  Pa da pohvatam sve što nisam ovih dana...

*Lilu* jako mi je žao što si opet procurila prije bete! Jesi li radila hormone? Kakav ti je progesteron? Jesi li koristila utriće? Jooj, puna sam pitanja, sorry, samo mi se čini da bi trebalo malo pronjuškati zašto prokrvariš puno prije bete, možda u tom grmu leži zec? Kako god bilo, želim ti puno snage, upornosti i sreće za dalje!

*Žanet i Gargamelice* još jednom vam čestitam jer sam sigurna sto posto da će beta u ponedjeljak samo potvrditi ove plusiće! To su predivne, predivne vijesti! Još sinoć sam htjela napisati koliko sam sretna i da imam neki dobar predosjećaj za vas (radi napuhanosti), ali sam ZASPALA usred poruke!...  :Embarassed:  I ja sam imala jake menstrualne bolove prije testa, a ono beta OOOGROOMNA!
P.S. Cure, nemojte zaboravit kad budete ponavljale drugu betu (a hoćete!) da je napravite na istom mjestu di i prvu, jer nije isto u bolnici i u analize. 

*Adikice* bravo za uzv i za malu mrvicu, tako mi je drago! Naravno da će bit sve ok i uživajte u svakom trenutku! Nadam se da ćemo uskoro na jednu trudničku kavicu!

*goa* pozdrav i tvom mališanu! Sretno ti u ponedjeljak i neka bude sve super! A kad si ti na pregledu? Ja sam 18.10. u 18 i 10...  :Rolling Eyes:  UHHH! Bit će napeto!   

*Blekonja, vesnare, rozalija*  :Zaljubljen:  za vaše bebice!



> hocu i ja u taj vlakic   ,  ostavite mi slobodnog mjesta   plizzzzzzzzzzz


Naravno draga, s nestrpljenjem te čekamo, kao i našu *matto, aleksandraj, bublicu, Pinky, medenu8*... i sve ostale! Ma dodat ćemo još vagona ako treba, samo nek bude veselo! A bit će, naravno da će bit, jer ovaj je vlakić posut sa tonama prvoklasne domaće trudnićke prašine, nema ovakve na široko vjerujte mi, ova je dobitna!!! A svaki vaš plusić me veseli kao da je i moj, možda i više, stoga *SRETNO SVIMA* i uskoro otvaramo klub trudnica!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Denny

*Gargamelice*, čudi me da nije zvao on tebe, mene je zvao 10 dpt, kaže da je imao predosjećaj...  :Grin:  A moj ti je savjet da ipak možda pričekaš betu... ne znam ni sama.

*matto* sretno draga sutra na punkciji, ni ne sumnjam da će sve biti super! I vidiš kako su lijepi folikuli ovaj put, rekla sam ti ja, Yasmin čuda čini!... Ili je ova moja prašina? Tko bi znao!  :Grin:  U svakom slučaju, dr. Šparac je jaaako nježan, nemaš se čega bojati, meni je radio par uzv i histeroskopiju i stvarno mi je bio kao apaurin u kriznim sitvacijama, tako smiren i pozitivan. Ma sve pohvale!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Blekonja

ajmeeeeee  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  cure koje lipe vijesti nisam danas cili dan bila uz kompjuter pa ne mogu vjerovati da se ovo sve događa!!!! čestitam cure od srca i posipam opet s puuuuuuuno prašine trudničke i sve vas ostale 
baš ste mi uljepšale večer  i naravno moram potpisati od riječči do riječi našu dragu denny za ova dva posta od gore !!! ja se ne javljam puno čitam i pratim sve i guštam kako se sve lipo odvija!!!

denny i goa super za ponedjeljak, ja sam u utorak  na pregledu navala je MPO trudnica na CITO hahahaha

----------


## Denny

> ah  kako lijep dan i poseban je osjećaj biti posut trudničkom prašinom... 
>   U ovaj postupak nisam htjela ući s  nekom euforijom nego onako rekli bi čisto poslovno i tako je bilo do  prvog UZV-a i susreta na terasi. Od jučer ponovno imam krila, hvala  Denny i naravno hvala nasmiješenom doc. P.


I meni je bilo super na kavici, dva sata sunca, smijeha, pozitive i suza radosnica... doslovno me vratilo u život! Predivan je osjećaj kad shvatiš da će sve bit ok, "dobiješ krila" kako ti kažeš, baš mi je to trebalo, hvala ti puno!  :Kiss: 

I naravno da će bit sve ok u ponedjeljak! Bit će lijepih folikulića i jajnih stanica, bit će velikih beta, bit će tuluma na forumu i u labu... Poslat ću tvojim mrvicama još vibrica kad dođem popodne na uzv, da se što ljepše dijele, i da za osam mjeseci dobiju jednog malog drvenog leptira... 




> draga i tebi sretno u  ponedjeljak s nestrpljenjem čekam da javiš za otkucaje, mislim na tebe i  znam bit će sve uredu, 
> *vjerujem u anđele....*


  :Heart:

----------


## žanet

Matto, ja sam ti kod doktora Š.Ništa se ne brini on je stvarno nježan,pozitivan i onako opusti uvik s nekom zezancijom.Opusti se,svi oni su jedan super,super tim.
Držim fige za lipe js i tulumčić u labosu.

----------


## žanet

Matto, ja sam ti kod doktora Š.Ništa se ne brini on je stvarno nježan,pozitivan i onako opusti uvik s nekom zezancijom.Opusti se,svi oni su jedan super,super tim.
Držim fige za lipe js i tulumčić u labosu.

----------


## Blekonja

> Matto, ja sam ti kod doktora Š.Ništa se ne brini on je stvarno nježan,pozitivan i onako opusti uvik s nekom zezancijom.Opusti se,svi oni su jedan super,super tim.
> Držim fige za lipe js i tulumčić u labosu.


potpisujem s ogromnim X

----------


## matto

Cure hvala vam :Kiss:  

ma vjerujem da neće biti problema,  

cijeli sam dan zaposlena kuham, pečem, samo da još ne dobijem koju opeklinu na ruci, pa se nadam da ću se pošteno odmoriti nakon transfera.
Ne znam zbog čega, ali nekako sam se uvijek plašila doc. Š. znam da sam pojedenim curama možda i smiješna, i stotinu puta sam za njega čula samo riječi hvale, no vaši postovi otjerali su tremu, a i jučer na uzv mogla sam se uvjeriti da brižno postupa prema pacijenticama.
Kako mi se samo muž smijao kad sam rekla da imam tremu, a ovo mi je četvrta punkcija.
  Gargamelice, a da ti ipak nazoveš doc. P. ne zoveš ga tek tako ipak ti si trudnica a imaš smećkasti iscjedak, on je tvoj liječnik i vjerojatno nije ništa alarmantno, ali da se ne grizeš do sutra ti ipak nazovi, vjerujem da će mu biti i drago kad čuje da ima još jednu trudnicu. 
  Denny, kad tebe nema odmah kiši u Splitu meni se jučer nije posebno ni ostajalo samo smo nakratko popili kavicu u Virusa, kupili knjige, i nazad doma. Draga, ti malo u ponedjeljak zamoli doc. P.  da proviriš u lab. I pospeš te sretne trudničke prašine i na moje mrvice, nadam se da neće pitati hoću li još i muzičku želju, (Naime, nisam se mogla odlučiti kad ću na uzv u petak ili subotu, a kad sam se ipak odlučila za subotu nije mi odgovaralo što je rano pa me doc. pitao za muzičku želju)  :Laughing:  

još jednom havala vam, što bih bez vas 

trudnicama Denny, Adikici, Gargamelici, Žanet, pusica za mrvice
te Blekonji, Goi, Vesnire, Diani, Rizaliji za njihove babače,
možda i nekog sretnem sutra, 

odbit ću tu anesteziju s potpunim ošamućenjem, pa bih vas mogla i vidjeti, 

ugodan ostatak vikenda

----------


## Lilu

Drage moje, svu sriću ovoga vam svita želim.
Ja evo pomalo iztugovala svoj gubitak.
Denny draga, hormoni su mi uredu, ali cu ih ponoviti, drago mi je da si mi to napomenila.
Matto, sretno na punkciji i zelim ti lipe JS, a da se jos lipse budu razvile, a tebi Gargemelice zelim veliku betu, jer mi to nekako slici na trudnocu.
Moja je prija imala smeckasti iscjedak i sve je na kraju bilo super.
Podrska svima i hvala vam na svemu!

----------


## goa

*Lilu, ,* drži se, draga!
*Gargamelice,*slažem se s Matto i nadam se da si dosad već nazvala dr.a, zato i služe br. mobitela! Znam da ga vjerojatno ne želiš gnjaviti, ali meni je bezbroj puta rekao:_Pa šta me nisi nazvala na mobitel?!_,a ja, glupača, pojela se od brige..
*Denny,* sutra sam u 17 i po,gledat ću ima li koja plavuša kad izađem iz ordinacije  :Grin:

----------


## Jesen82

curice moje :Smile:  koje prekrasne vijesti na ovoj temi... ajme toliko da mi je žao da moram odustati sad od Cita... netko se brine ali Šparac je duša od čovjeka sa super nježnom rukom... baš će mi faliti...

ja vam sljedeću subotu idem kod Lučija privatno na pregled i konzultacije i da dogovrimo što ćemo u 11-om mjesecu... držite mi fige drage moje... držite mi fige da je Luči kraj našeg puta i da iako ne idem sad u Cito ću s vama uskoro na trudnički vlakić..

prekrasne ste... stvarno.. želim vam svu sreću... pusa velika

----------


## gargamelica

Drage moje nisam trebala zvat jer od sinoc nema iscjedka  :Smile: 
cujemo se sutra kad bude gotova beta...brrrrr

jesen sretno gdja god isla  :Wink:

----------


## Rimljanka

Cure iz Cita, molim Vas informaciju ako je itko koristio PICSI metodu da napiše kakvi su bili rezultati (da li je postotak oplodnje bio veći nego kod samog ICSI-a).
Mi smo do sada bili na VV i u Mariboru, ali smo zbog jako lošeg spermiograma zainteresirani za PICSI metodu (kod koje je bit odabir najzrelijih spermija). 
Vidim na web stranicama CITA da imaju ovo metodu od svibnja, ali nitko je ne spominje na forumu.
PICSI koriste i u Pragu (PFC) i tamo je nadoplata za ovu metodu 900 EUR, a u CITA 1.000 kn, pa ne znam u čemu je kvaka.
Moim Vas ako itko ima kakva iskustva sa ovom metodom ili bilo kakve informacije, da napiše . . .

----------


## Adikica

Dobro jutro mojim curama 
Matto nadam se da si već gotova i da tvoja jajca čine dar mar u labaratoriju ,Sretno draga mislim na tebe. 
Rimljanka ja neznam kao ide sa picsi metodot ali raspitaj se u Cita ja sam isto čitala da imaju tu medodu.
Deny moja tebi draga sretno danas na drugom UZV.
Gargamelica i Žanet trudnice naše da vam beta bude do neba
Ostalim curama sretno

----------


## Blekonja

evo uletila sam samo da vas pozdravim curke moje i našim trudničicama Denny i Goi poželim sreću  do neba danas na pregledima 
i naravno svima ostalima za sva događanja šaljem bezbroj ~~~~~ (ne smijem puno)

i mi smo sutra ujutro (11 sati - to je meni već popodne  :Grin:  tko će dočekat) na pregledu!!!


 :Love: svima od srca

----------


## žanet

Drage moje, mia beta 324,7 na 12 dpt.
Presretni smo!!!
Sad me tek strah što će bit, o Bože samo da bude sve u redu!!!!!!
Gargamelica javi!!!
Matto kako je prošlo?
Poljubac svima!
Javim se još kad dođem malo sebi.

----------


## mare41

žanet, čestitkeeee, super,  javiš na Odbrojavanju da poskakujemo?

----------


## Adikica

Žanet super čestitam moram malo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Moja je bila 14 dnt 349 tako da je to odlično
Gargamelica čekamo

----------


## bebach

*žanet* čestitke od  :Heart: !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Denny

Žanet čestitke!  :Very Happy: 
Gargamelice čekamo veliki broj, sretnooo!
Blekonja, goa - sretno na uzv cure!
Ja mislim da ću poludit do večeras od straha... Samo da vidim... ma neću ni gledati, samo da čujem: "Dobro je!"
Držite mi fige!

----------


## Snekica

*Denny* naravno da će biti sve u najboljem redu!  :Love:   :hearth:
*Žanet*, čestitam!!!

----------


## gargamelica

BETA 1031  :Very Happy: !!!!!!!!!!
U totalnom soku sam i nevjerici ....
Bez teksta sam vec uru  :Shock:

----------


## prima

> BETA 1031 !!!!!!!!!!
> U totalnom soku sam i nevjerici ....
> Bez teksta sam vec uru


  :Very Happy:

----------


## AuroraBlu

> BETA 1031 !!!!!!!!!!
> U totalnom soku sam i nevjerici ....
> Bez teksta sam vec uru


E pa *Gargamelice*, moram ovdje čestitati tebi i TM. Beta ti je stvarno za past u nesvijest  :Very Happy:

----------


## Denny

*KOLIKO??? woooooow!!!!!
E pa čestitam cureeeeee!!!!

TULUUUUUUM!!!!*  :Gumi-gumi:  :Preskace uze:  :Bouncing:  :Sing:  :Teletubbies: 
(Moja ekipa će dobit društvo, hehehe!!!!)
Kažeš u šoku? Pa bit ćeš u šoku još dva-tri miseca!!!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

odlicne beturine   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Denny  sretno danas   :Heart:

----------


## gargamelica

Ajme ja od pustog uzbudenja zaboravila .....Zanet cestitam od srca :Smile: 
Denny sretno na UZ danas
Adikice super vijesti  :Smile: 
Matto kako je proslo ?Drzim ti fige
i naravno vibram za sve koje nisam imenovala ali su mi u mislima... sretno

----------


## Denny

I ja vibram za sve koje nisam imenovala, ali su mi u mislima! ~~ :Heart: ~~

----------


## matto

Na početku  :Very Happy: za Žent i Gargamelicu, odlično cure lijepe vijesti u ovaj sunčani dan koji će, sigurna sam Denny još uljepšati kad čuje dum-dum, beturine su vam prekrasne i ne brinite sve će biti uredu, želim vam ugodnu trudnoću. 

Moj punkcija prošla odlično i sve je izgledalo kao ljetni odmor pod palmama :Cool:  ali bez kotelčića s kišobranom. Imam šest ocita što je s femarom solidan rezultat i stvarno bile ste u pravu za doc. Š. ništa nije boljelo uz voltaren i još nešto (ne znam što), ovaj put bez crnih rupa u sjećanju, sama sam obukla gaćice. Još kad je doc. P. potvrdio da se ništa ne brinem, osjećam se tako dobro kao da nisam bila na punkciji nego na uzv, ali moram priznati da se bez ove potvrde ne bih tako osjećala. Sutra će mi javiti rezultate tulumarenja u labu i nekako sam optimistična i hvala vam na vašim vibrama i što mislite na mene :Zaljubljen: , idem sad malo odmoriti i kuhati ručak, 

Denny u mislima si mi :Wink:

----------


## aleksandraj

> BETA 1031 !!!!!!!!!!
> U totalnom soku sam i nevjerici ....
> Bez teksta sam vec uru


 
heeej, gargamelice, zanet  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  suuuuuuuper

----------


## Denny

*Hvala matto*!  :Kiss:  A tulum će bit nezaboravan, bez brige!  :Gumi-gumi:  :Preskace uze: 
To drugo ti je Dormikum, za opuštanje, omamljivanje ili što već... (mene nije omamilo ni malo, tvrd sam ja orah!)

A što se dum-duma tiće, mislim da će ga i sestra vani čuti!  :Laughing: 
Hvala vam svima, čujemo se kad prođe ovaj duuuuuuugi (i daj Bože, do kraja sretni dan)!

----------


## aleksandraj

matto, ma super rezultat....CITO rastura, al ce rast natalitet u Dalmaciji  :Smile:

----------


## aleksandraj

denny, tebe zaboravih~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~za dum-dum

----------


## goa

*Juu-huuu,* nove trudnice su tu !!!
*Žanet, Gargamelice,*čestitam od  :Heart: , a sigurna sam da Žanet neće zamjeriti, tebi, Gargamelice, posebno, s obzirom na put koji si prošla i dijagnozu i sve i dugo si već tu s nama i krajnje je vrijeme bilo da te jedna beta spraši na trudnički topic  :Grin: !
*Denny,*zasuzit ćeš ti danas od sriće i lagano se opustiti kad ti pusti zvuk  :Heart: , slika je tu posve nevažna, ali ton..jednostavno se zaljubiš  :Zaljubljen: !
*Matto,*odličan rezultat, a sad laganini, sanjari, maštaj i gledaj kako snovi postaju stvarnost  :Kiss: !

----------


## medena8

> Drage moje, mia beta 324,7 na 12 dpt.
> Presretni smo!!!
> Sad me tek strah što će bit, o Bože samo da bude sve u redu!!!!!!





> BETA 1031 !!!!!!!!!!
> U totalnom soku sam i nevjerici ....
> Bez teksta sam vec uru


Cure, čestitam od  :Heart:  !!!
Bezbrižnu vam, školsku trudnoću želim!!!  :Love:

----------


## medena8

*Matto* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu! :Preskace uze: 
*Denny* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dum dum!  :Heart:   :Heart: 
Svima ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta vam treba, poslužite se!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## zlatica

Gargameliceeeeeeeeeeeee :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
sretno i ostalim curama!

----------


## bubi33

Matto, sad ce biti pravi tulum u labu !!!!!!!!

Novim trudnicama cestitke na predivnim betama,bravoooo!!!!!

Denny,za UZV i otkucaje saljem  ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kinki

Koliko trudnica ovde ajmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :Smile: ))  

Da vas pitam, jel vam se desilo ikad da prije posupka imate cistu pa vam zato odgode postupak???  Naime meni je danas 24. dan ciklusa,  za 4 dana trebam dobit mengu i krenit sa menopurima.  Međutim,  gin mi je na lijevom jajniku uočio nešto nalik na cistu, al misli da bi to moglo bit i žuto tijelo jer ga nigdi drugo ne vidi.  Ne kužim.  Zar je moguće ne razlikovat cistu od žutog tijela???
Ovo piše na nalazu:endometrij sekrecijski 11mm.  Lijevo ovalna anehogena tvorba pp 31mm.  RI 0,58

Ako je to cista, imam li šanse da idem u postupak svejedno?  Sutra zovem Tomića, pretpostavljam da će me ili otkantat ili poslat na CITO da oni tamo vide o čemu se tu radi.  Već sam se naručila kod dr Poljaka za srijedu, možda do tada govno i pukne,  ili Poljak zaključi da je to ipak bilo žuto tijelo.  Danas sam ludaaaa, samo mi se plače. Valjda me i PMS pere....Kako ostat pozitivan kad je krenulo naopako a nisan ni počela.....

----------


## bubi33

Kinki, smiri se, ne mora znaciti da je cista.Ja bih svakako posla po drugo misljenje, pa ces tocno znati na cemu si. Vibram da je to samo zuto tijelo.

----------


## kinki

> Kinki, smiri se, ne mora znaciti da je cista.Ja bih svakako posla po drugo misljenje, pa ces tocno znati na cemu si. Vibram da je to samo zuto tijelo.



Hvala ti.  Pročitala sam slučaj žene kojoj je dr reko isto što i meni a ispostavilo se da je TRUDNA!!!!  Sad sam na tankom ledu da se ponadam kmeeeeeeeeee a s druge strane strahujem da ću morat odgodit postupak...Jbte ovo baš nikad ne može proći bez stresa.

----------


## zedra

kinki, jedna moja prija je imala takav nalaz na jajniku, pa rekli ili tumor ili cista, a na kraju trudna..sada cista trci po kući...i jako je slatka curica...

----------


## kinki

> kinki, jedna moja prija je imala takav nalaz na jajniku, pa rekli ili tumor ili cista, a na kraju trudna..sada cista trci po kući...i jako je slatka curica...


 Ajmeeee šta mi raditeeee :Smile: ))   Valjda će Poljak preksutra moć razaznat o čemu se radi, to će mi bit 26. dan ciklusa uffffff

----------


## matto

Kinki draga, meni se negdje na početku postupka u rujnu pojavila cista ili folikul koji nije puknuo nakon što je nastupila menstruacija i zbog toga mi je otkazan postupak. Kad mi je doc. P. na uzv pokazao cistu i kad sam malo bolje pogledala u ekran primijetila sam razliku u odnosu na folikule pa kad sam ja uspjela primijetiti razliku ne znam zašto ne bi mogao bilo koji doc. e sad....meni je to kod tebe pomalo čudno, kako doc. nije vido 26 dan ciklusa cistu i ne znam da se cista može zamijeniti sa žutim tijelom :Cool: , 

je li žuto tijelo bude u maternici, a cista na jajniku valjda je tako 

možda ima i žutih tijela po jajnicima tko zna??? 

e sad čula sam nekoliko sličnih priča o tumorima, cistama, čudnim tvorbama u maternici koje sada uče prve riječi ili korake, a neke već idu u školu i to upravo kod žena koje godim nisu imale djecu.
  Mislim da se 26. dan cista mora jasno vidjeti, 

a trudnoća se tek nazire pa se ne može sa sigurnošću potvrditi, 

je li rano za test??? Kako bih voljela dan nam javiš plusić :Wink:

----------


## kinki

Jooooj da bar!  U svakom slučaju, ako je cista neće me primit u postupak sigurno? Javilo mi se još nekoliko forumašica kojima su rekli da imaju cistično žuto tijelo pa na kraju bila trudnoća. Ni ja to ništa ne kužim majke mi, al tračak nade se probudio.  A ako je cista-daj bože a pukne do srijede pa da mi Poljak kaže da mogu krenit u postupak!!!

----------


## zedra

žuto tijelo, kao i cista, je na jajniku..žuto tijelo nastaje iz folikula koji je ovulirao a svrha mu je prozvodnja progesterona dok ev. posteljica ne preuzme tu funkciju u sl. trudnoće.. e sada, ako imaš redovite cikluse na 28 dana, ili znaš kada je bila ovulacija, dolazi u obzir beta iz krvi na 26 DC, iako je to pomalo nezgodno i ne mora biti baš i tocno...mislim da će ti dr. to znati sa sigurnošću reći što je kad pogleda uzv..u svakom slucaju, sretno...

----------


## IRENA456

drage moje trudnice čestitam Vam od srca !!!!!
gargamelice,tvoja me je ß posebno razveselila ...bravooo

----------


## Blekonja

> drage moje trudnice čestitam Vam od srca !!!!!
> gargamelice,tvoja me je ß posebno razveselila ...bravooo


X potpisujem (pod ogromnim pozitivnim šokom  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: )

----------


## Pinky

> drage moje trudnice čestitam Vam od srca !!!!!
> gargamelice,tvoja me je ß posebno razveselila ...bravooo


i ja ovo potpisujem!!!

što mi se bliži postupak, trudim se ufurati u pozitivu, ide, pa ne ide...
ne želim baš zujati po forumima, hoću se opustiti, ali ste mi sve u mislima

pogotovo matto - koji divni rezultat draga moja! 6!!! vibram za najbolji tulum u labu i da nastaviš cito niz!!!!

ja ko vječiti pesimist već vidim sebe kako za mjesec dana prijavljujem, valjda jedina od svih cura taj mjesec, negativnu betu. nešto slično zadnjem putu kad sam bila jedna od tri među petnaest cura kojima nije uspilo. eh....

----------


## crvenkapica77

nemoj tako *pinky,*  ja i ti , za  ca.  mj .dana ovdje  prijavljujemo  + ili veliku betu   Ok??

----------


## goa

A napokon je proradio  :Mad: !
*Pinky, Crvenkapice*,vi ste prošle teži put od svih nas pa i ne čudi pesimizam i sumnja, ali ja stvarno vjerujem da će se ovaj put zalomiti, baš mora  :Klap: ! Dobro kaže Crvenkapica, bit će plus i fešta!!
Di nam je *Matto,* da čujemo novosti  :Cekam: , ajde..

----------


## gargamelica

Napokon proradio potpisujem "" 
,cili dan pokusavam jer sam jutros vadila drugu betu i cure ona je 2165 !!!!!
Matto javi kakav je tulum  :Wink: 
Denny pa jesam li ja propustila tvoj izvjestaj ili ....
Pinky isti sam osjecaj ja imala i uopce se nisam pripremila da mi mozda i uspije  :Smile: 
Crvenkapice objema vam zelim srecu !!!
Ja za 10 tak dana na UZ

----------


## norah

evo i mene
na punkciji sam imala 23 jajne stanice, nisam sigurna u ishod i kvalitetu pa neću govorit.
uglavnom, sutra je transfer, na Citu....ha ha ha....stigla i ja-čudom.
mislite na mene  :Wink: 
ja se nadam najboljem
kissić i čestitam svima od srca

----------


## Ti

Pa čestitam Gargamelice, otkad sam trudna sve super vijesti čujem.  :Smile: 
Daj Bože još ovakvih lipih vijesti za ove naše cure šta dugo čekaju..ja ću molit za to svakim postom..

----------


## Ti

Sretno Norah!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

_norah_   23js  opaaa  koka...bit ce tu i za zaledit  finih.....sretno sutra i za  15 dana

----------


## norah

HVALA
zamrznuli su ih 9, ostali me čekaju sutra od subote.
bojali smo se hiperstimulacije, al nedam se ja....nadam se da će i pregled to potvrdit.
idemo naprijed sve zajedno.....
pusa

----------


## goa

*Gargamelice,* beta ludilo! Sad samo lipo veselo do UZV-a  :Very Happy: , bete i nisu neki pokazatelj za broj bebača ( vidi moju u potpisu ), ali za trudnoću definitivno jesu  :Grin: !! I fatalistički pristup, molim: _sve će biti baš kako triba!
_*Norah,* super, super  :Very Happy: ! Ja sam imala 22 js, a zamrznuto mi ravno 18 !
Uvijek se zezam da sam kao holivudske dive koje svoja jajašca daju zalediti da ih godine ne bi pregazile..

----------


## Adikica

Napokon proradi  :Mad:  izludila sam više otvarajući forum .
Matto moja kako si mi javi vijesti molim te ja vjerujem da će kod tebe krenuti  sada super jer od samog i početka postupka je tako.
Deny  :Heart:  kako je bilo na UZV.
Gargamelica super beta samo naprijed.
Pinky i Crvenkapica i vi naprijed bez straha kada vidite koliko ima uspjeha na Citu i Vi ćete uskočiti u vlakić sigurna sam.
Ostalim curama sretno.

----------


## Adikica

Deny draga vidjela sam na odbrojavanju tvoj izvještaj od drugog uzv od srca čestitam i čuvaj mi se .

----------


## žanet

Stvarno napokon da je proradio!!
Moj druga beta je 598,5,nije skroz matematički uduplana ali dr. kaže da je super i da je to dobro.U petak sljedeći prvi ultrazvuk.Jedva čekam!!
Ima li netko iskustvo da beta nije skroz uduplana?
Gargamelice čestitam i želim svima da dožive ovakvu početničko trudničku sreću!!!

----------


## kinki

Ja bila jučer kod dr Poljaka :Smile: )  Čovik me oduševio, ne znam zašto sam ga se ranije toliko bojala.  Uglavnom, reko mi je da imam cistu, al me naručio da dođem 2. dan ciklusa da vidi jeli pukla.  Ako je, da mogu krenit sa stimulacijom 2. dan a ne 1. kako su mi rekli u Vinogradskoj.  A ako ne pukne, dat će mi Jasmin da se jajnici primire jedan misec pa onda idući u postupak.  Stvarno je uzeo vremena za mene,  ispitao me o svemu šta sam dosad radila, a mogo mi je napravit uzv, naplatit i otkantat me :Smile: )
Čak mi je reko da mu se javim ako mi ne uspije ovaj IVF, da će me možda uvalit na CITO u besplatan postupak ako bude mjesta(obzirom da dobro reagiram na femaru i da mi treba samo jedan menopur dnevno)...
Rekla sam mu o svom problemu s hepatitisom i reko je da to nije problem, da je bitno da se zaštiti osoblje i pacijenti :Smile: )
Baš sam happy!!!!  Od svih doktora do sada, moram priznat da mi je Poljak najbolje legao.  Zvala ga je neka žena dok sam ja bila u ordinaciji, kaže on njoj-"gospođo vi ste jako dosadni!"   hahaha, udavila sam se od smija.  Koji lik :Smile: ))
Eto,  sutra bi trebala dobit mengu,  pa u subotu opet k njemu.  Ako ne dobijem do ponediljka, pišam test.  U svakom slučaju sam mirna!!!

----------


## Adikica

Žanet samo opušteno nemoj se ništa brinuti jer je i moja beta 14 dnt bila 349 , a 16 dnt 644 i bila sam na prvom uzv vidi se gv i ž.v sa naznakama akcije srca dalje sve je u božijim rukama nema sekirancije beta ti je super.
Kinki sretno

----------


## maja_st

iskrene čestitke svim trudnicamana njihovim velikim betama. ja ću u postupak u 11 mjesecu.....

----------


## Denny

Dakle, kao predvodnik ovog jesenskog vlakića moram reći i ovdje - dogodilo mi se čudo. Ne znamo kako, možda genetski, možda jednostavno dar s neba... druga se blastica podijelila na dvije, i sad kucaju tri mala srca. *TRI MALA SRCA*, ne mogu vjerovati!  :Very Happy: 
Za sad je sve u redu i školski, jako dobro se osjećam, najvažnije je sve polako i dočekati 34-ti tjedan.

Bili smo u šoku... ogromnom šoku, i samo zahvaljujući prisebnosti dr. P. nisam se srušila tamo kraj onog uzv. Moram ga i ja pohvaliti, dugo me uvjeravao da će sve biti u redu, i da ćemo zajedno ovo izgurat do kraja. A najviše me razveselio kad mi je na kraju rekao da će mi ispuniti najveću želju...

_"SVE ĆE TI RODE DO BOŽIĆA OSTATI TRUDNE!"_  :Klap:  

E pa hvala dragom dr. P. i ostaloj ekipi sa Cita, hvala na trudu i podršci, hvala na čestitkama i riječima ohrabrenja... stvarno sam poseban slučaj... Čeka nas još puno posla, ali uz njihovu pomoć ja vjerujem da će sve bit ok. Ipak sam u najboljim rukama, sve će bit ok. Vjerovala sam u njih za postupak, moram i sada. 
A i moja želja se počela ostvarivati... *Adikica, gargamelica, žanet*... Samo čekam *matto* sa prekrasnim vijestima...

A našem dragom dr. evo još jednom trudnički vlakić, da koju ne zaboravi! 


 :Heart:  ~~ Denny ~~~~~ Adikica ~~~~~ gargamelica ~~~~~ Žanet ~~~~~ matto ~~~~~ bubi33 ~~~~~ aleksandraj ~~~~~ bublica3 ~~~~~ norah ~~~~~ crvenkapica77 ~~~~~ Pinky ~~~~~ pea ~~~~~ medena8 ~~~~~ maja_st ~~~~~ kinki ~~~~~  :Heart: 

P.S. Unaprijed zahvaljujem i unaprijed se radujem svakom novom plusiću i pozitivnoj beti!  :Very Happy:

----------


## maja_st

Draga Denny, baš si mi izmamila suze na oči.....tri mala srca....mora da je to bio veliki šok......teško je otvorit vreću s darovima, ali kad je otvoriš......
Misli pozitivno kao i do sada i sve će biti u redu......najlipši mjeseci trudnoće su pred tobom....uživaj, šetaj, obilazi dječje dućane.....jer kad ta mala čuda dođu na ovi svijet bit će posla........


sretno....

----------


## crvenkapica77

ooo denny  - draga nasa denny    koja vijest.....trojke    :Smile:   :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 
nek  ti je sa srecom, nek sve  ide skolski....ajme  kako te Bog nagradio....samo nek se dobro zavrsi   :Love: 
sretna sam zbog tebe

----------


## matto

Drage cure, u ova tri dana bez foruma vidim koliko mi značite mislim da sam izgrizla noktiće,ovo malo što je ostalo čekajući da proradi forum i da me Stefi nazove. Jučer ujutro me zove Rozalija, protrnem od straha, koja je još u bolnici i carski rez će imati u ponedjeljak, i nakon toga odem na kavu da se više doma ne stresam i dok smo mm i ja na kavi zove Stefi. Strah me pomalo što tako rano zove, ali mislim i treći dan je uredu ne tražim previše kad, kaže Stefani da će transfer biti u subotu... to je peti dan možete li vjerovati nakon svega imamo transfer peti dan. Od onih šest jajnih stanica tri su bile prezrele, a tri su oplodili i do sada su odlični, barem su tako jučer bili, nadam da će do subote izdržati barem jedan. 
  Kinki drago mi je da se to napokon riješilo i vjerojatno si sad smirena kad znaš što je, a doc. P. zna što radi i ne luta od dijagnoze do dijagnoze nego konkretno i jasno izloži činjenice koje obvezo začini svojim specifičnim humorom (znaš da se ja i mm još smijemo kako je mene pitao 'hoćeš li još i muzičku želju' jer mi folikumerija nije odgovarala u petak a u subotu mi bilo rano, mislim moram ja putovati do Splita ali je to tada izgledalo kao izvolijevanje). Kako kaže Pinky, dogodi se klik :Wink: , pa bez obzora što je doc. Š. na punkciji bio iznimno nježan, ma zaista drag čovjek i sve pohvale njegovoj stručnosti, meni je nedostajao doc. P. pa sam tek odahnula kad sam se s njim čula.       
  E da, moram ispraviti zerdu, demantiranje mi je profesionalna anomalija, naime žuto tijelo nije na jajniku nego u gestacijskoj vreći koja je u maternici. Sto posto sam sigurna jer sam nedavno na terasi Virusa vidjela tri žuta tijela u jednoj maternici a tko to vidi ne može a da ne vjeruje u čuda. Postoje slike koje ostaju vječno pohranjene u mozgu mislim da će i meni ostati ta slika UZV-a od Denny kao što je ostala slika UZV-a moje trudnoće iako se sada čini da sam samo sanjala.  

Pinky, Crvenekapice čuvam vam mjesta u vlakiću, slijedi priča: Jučer sam bila kod svoje doc. koja je rodila trojke i rekla mi je „moraš vjerovati kad nitko ne bude vjerovao ti moraš vjerovati da će uspjeti“ (mislim da je to sada i da su svi izgubili nadu osim mene) jer je i ona vjerovala da će trudnoću s trojkama izgurati do kraja, a rodila je tri zdrava sinčića. Na trenutak sam joj htjela reći „vjerujem u anđele“, a onda sam pomislila na Denny i vjerujem da će sve biti uredu da će ta vesela trojka koja sada samo žmiga s ekrana kod doc. P. trčkarati pored nas na kavi, a ja ću pobrinuti da ima društvo :Wink: 
  Adikica, Denny, Žanet, Gargamelice, Goa, Blekonja za sve naše trudnice za vas i vašu dječicu :Kiss: , uskoro će nas zaboliti ruka od nabrajanja trudnica kako je krenulo
Norah, sretno na transferu za najljepši susret s mirvicama
maja_st puno sreće ti želim u studenom,
ugodan ostatak dana, tako je dobro ne raditi, odnosno biti na bolovanju tijekom postupka :Cool:

----------


## kinki

Ajme Deni ludilo!!!!!!   Jedno je sigurno, to troje dice koje ti budeš odgajala, izrast će u prekrasne ljude :Smile: ))
Matto,šaljem ti ogroman kiss!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## frka

Denny, zelim vam svu srecu ovoga svijeta!!! cuvaj se i ostani pozitivna, a mi vibramo da sve bude ok! 

matto, ipak ja tebe moram demantirati - zuto tijelo je sigurno na jajniku - kad nisam trudna, skoro svaki mjesec imam cistu zutog tijela na jajniku pa mi je dobro poznata. u maternici je zumanjcana vrecica (uz gestacijsku) i ne znam bas da li se ona takodjer moze nazivati zutim tijelom... mislim da ne...

sretno svima i nastavite niz CITO uspjeha!!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

posto sam ja nonstop na forumu  ,mm me uvijek pita  iiiiiiii    jel ima koja nova trudnica  sa Cita?    Hvala Bogu   mogu mu uvijek reci  : da , ima ,evo jos jedna duso
 .....pored mene sretne  ,vidim da i njega  cinim sretnim , tj. vi ga cinite sretnim svojim +  i poz. betama...jer  mu daje  nadu.
sad jedva cekam da  se probudi  da  mu  javim  da  denny  nosi  trojceke.... ( njegova zelja su blizanci)

----------


## žanet

Denny, već sam pisala da me tvoja pričica rasplakala.Troje dječice, koji blagoslov!Ja sam sigurna da će sve bit o.k. i da ćeš skoro svo troje držati u naručju uz naravno pomoć ostatka obitelji.Mogu mislit,kako se osjećaš!Ma predivno!
Matto i Norah ,sretno na transferu sigurno ste sljedeće!Čekamo!
Pinky,prepusti se i vjeruj timu Cito.I ja sam mislila da taj dan nikad neće doć i da je ta sreća meni nedodirljiva ali sam se prevarila - VJERUJ I BIT ĆE ONAKO KAO VJERUJEŠ!!!

----------


## anabanana

curke, ostavite mjesta u svom vlakicu i za nas.............mi krecemo u 11. mjesecu, crvenkapice 77 mozda se i vidimo.... Denny, svu srecu, matto, svu srecu...i svim curama zelim da se sto prije ukrcaju, na sljedecoj stanici....iduci mjesec!!!!! Jupiiiiiii

----------


## crvenkapica77

uuu  ima nas   dosta   u 11mj  .   super    :Klap:   :Klap:   pun  vlakic     , bit ce beba  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

čestitam trudnicama!!! cmoooooooooook mojo denny!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za moju matto i predivne blastice!
bravo kinki na odlasku u dr.p, divan je on čovjek!

ja se razbolila totalno, a menzis trebam dobiti za manje od tjedan dana... eto kako mi ide, ma bljak.... taman muž javio da i njega vata fibra...
šta sad da radim? odgađam postupak? ne znam ni mogu li odgoditi ovaj hzzo-ov 
ma srackica ....

----------


## anabanana

curke, jeli probala koja ovu novu metodu picsi? Vidim da ste vise manje na icsi?

----------


## Natica

Jednostavno se moram javit i reć BRAVO DENNY. Pratila sam da si ostala trudna, iz prve, a nakon svih životnih peripetija, a sad i trojke.... Pa to je jednostavno predivno. Bravo i tebi i mužu i doktorima i trojkama. Ja sam uvik tila imat troje dice i sad znam na koji način najbrže doći do tog cilja, hahaha. Bravo, bravo!!!!!!!!
Čestitam i svim drugim trudnicama, puno sriće curama u postupku, a mojoj Gargamelici poljubac!

----------


## gargamelica

Poljubac i mojoj natici  :Wink: 

A Denny moja ja taman dosla sebi od moje bete kad me ti opet sokiras :Smile: 
Svu srecu svijeta ti zelim tj znam da ce bit sve uredu.
Joj tri srca prekrasno !!!!!

Moj UZ je u petak kad i tebi zanet ...drzim nam fige  :Wink: 
Matto pa to je super krenulo ...transfer peti dan !!!Sretno!!

----------


## gargamelica

E da zaboravih ,Pinky u jednom od mojih postupaka sam se razbolila isti dan kad sam primila prvu injekciju.
Komentar dr je bio "nije mi drago ali kad smo vec krenuli ..."
Nisam bas imala dobre stanice i lose sam reagirala na stimulaciju(u pitanju je bila prehlada)

----------


## kinki

> čestitam trudnicama!!! cmoooooooooook mojo denny!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za moju matto i predivne blastice!
> bravo kinki na odlasku u dr.p, divan je on čovjek!
> 
> ja se razbolila totalno, a menzis trebam dobiti za manje od tjedan dana... eto kako mi ide, ma bljak.... taman muž javio da i njega vata fibra...
> šta sad da radim? odgađam postupak? ne znam ni mogu li odgoditi ovaj hzzo-ov 
> ma srackica ....


ma ne odgađati,  pa imaš cili tjedan da odboluješ to!!! plus još desetak dana do punkcije, ozdravit ćeš 100 puta do tada :Smile: )

----------


## Pinky

cmok cure moje!!
ma evo i ja se nadam da će ova glupa prehlada proći.... sve nešto zbrajam, dodajem.... trebala bi dobiti u četvrtak, dakle za tjedan dana, a sa stimulacijom krećem 3. dc, dakle za 10 dana. valjda ću do tada ozdraviti, miša mu maloga...

----------


## aleksandraj

curee, ovoliko dobrih vijesti, a o denny da ne pricam (sjetim se strike koja je sada mama tri curice). cestitam majstorice, ali si nam trebala uloviti  onog sismisa. Ocito ima moci :Laughing: . Ja u pon na dogovor. Pinky, za utjehu, ja sam za vrijeme postupka u MB bila prehladjena i bio ok rezultat. Dakle, samo hrabro jer navijam za tebe od sveg srca (i za ostale, naravno). Puno pozz i sretno svima, a cestitke i CITO

----------


## tiki_a

aleksandraj, još se čeka??

----------


## aleksandraj

ha tiki moja, znas kako je kod nas 40 i viska...kad vjesticu cekamo nema je, a kada je ne zelim vidjeti tocna kao sat. Uglavnom, preskocila mi deveti mjesec, a iznenadila me u desetom (samo jedno jutro dosla, a ja nisam jos otisla po femaru). Tako da cu sada dogovoriti slijedeci mjesec (ako me opet vjestice ne prevari)....ali uz ovoliko pozitive osjecam se super bez obzira na rezultat...

----------


## tiki_a

Uf! No bolje da bude jedan ok ciklus poslije ovakvog maratonskog; poznato mi je  :Mad:

----------


## Blekonja

cure evo samo da vam se javim i pozdravim vas sve i čestitam od srca našim novim trudnicama, tako sam ponosna što sam dio Cita i inače, a sada posebno  :Klap: 
svima vam šaljem puuuuuuuno ~~~~~~~ za dalje posebno curama koje tek kreću u postupke  :Very Happy:

----------


## diana

Curke zelim Vam sve najbolje od srca...tako sam sretna zbog svake lijepe vijesti koju ovdje procitam...Bravo Cito...nejavljam se cesto ali Vas pratim...ljubim vas sve  :Smile:

----------


## kinki

> cmok cure moje!!
> ma evo i ja se nadam da će ova glupa prehlada proći.... sve nešto zbrajam, dodajem.... trebala bi dobiti u četvrtak, dakle za tjedan dana, a sa stimulacijom krećem 3. dc, dakle za 10 dana. valjda ću do tada ozdraviti, miša mu maloga...


 Uzmi propolis sprej i štrcaj brate mili,  meni pomogne u roku odma :Smile: )

----------


## matto

> cmok cure moje!!
> ma evo i ja se nadam da će ova glupa prehlada proći.... sve nešto zbrajam, dodajem.... trebala bi dobiti u četvrtak, dakle za tjedan dana, a sa stimulacijom krećem 3. dc, dakle za 10 dana. valjda ću do tada ozdraviti, miša mu maloga...


   Draga, imaš pred sobom cijeli tjedan pa i više, tako da možeš popiti hektolitre čaja (domaćeg ne onog iz filter vrećice) :Coffee: , popapati meda, voća (sad je zezona šipaka ili nara), pa neretvanskih mandarina, jesenje izobilje a ako ne uspiješ, mislim da se možeš dogovoriti s doc. U devetom sam, sjećaš prekinula postupak zbog ciste, tada sam mislila da je kraj svijeta (malo je falilo da me doc.P. odvuče sa stola jer nisam htjela ustati i vjerovati na UZV da se to meni događa), a sada čekam transfer peti dan (i strepim da me ne nazovu s Cita i kažu sve troje se prestalo razvijati). Tada mi je Denny :Kiss:  rekla "možda je sve to s nekim razlogom" i iste sekunde sam u to povjerovala i sada ponovno imam krila....

----------


## matto

sezona umjesto zezona šipaka :Laughing:

----------


## Adikica

Matto draga super vijesti nemoj se ti brinuti , doktori dobro znaju šta rade nebi išli na blastociste da neznaju da će se do tada i razvijati . Koliko sam ja paničarila kroz svoj postupak nemožeš vjerovati ali i prvi i drugi put kada su mi javili da idu na blastociste od tada se nisam brinula niti mi je palo napamet da će se prestat djeliti i tako je i bilo zato budi mirna opuštena iziđi malo  popij kavicu na ovako lijep sunčan dan , juče sam bila u tvome gradu stalno si mi  bila u mislima nadam se da ćemo skupa uskoro piti našu prvu trudničku kavu u našem gradu. :Love: 
Pinky samo naprijed prehlada će proći kroz desetak dana.
Deny moja i jutros te  :Love:  anđele naš.
Našim dragim doktorima dr.P ,dr.Š ,dr.R .drAnamariji i cjeloj ekipi sa CIta jedno veliko hvala neznaju koliko su nas i naše obitelji usrećili .

----------


## matto

Adikice, pa ja sam jučer cijeli dan šetala i pila kavu u kafiću na koji gledaju prozori moje firme , mislim da sam potpuno izgubila razum, kao na bolovanju sam a sunčam se kao gušter radnim kolegama pred nosom. Trebala si se javiti da dolaziš da ti čestitam na trudnoći i u stvarnosti, a ne samo virtualno. U ovaj sam postupak ušla trijezne glave no to mi izgleda ovih dana stiže na naplatu, ne sjećam se kad sam imala toliku tremu i kad sam bila toliko uzbuđena. 



Sve bi to bi bilo razumljivo da mi je ovo prvi postupak, a ne četvrti, umjesto folacin u ljekarni kažem hiramicin (otkud mi samo hrimacin :Grin: ),  umjesto s maslinama kažem sa sjemenkama, ljude zovem imenima koja nisu njihova, možda me tek sad omamila ona mućkalica na Citu što je daju za smirenje :Bouncing: . 

Kao će tek biti sutra, ah samo se nadam da neću biti smiješna pred doc. P. i ostalom ekipom :Laughing: i da ću napuniti mjehur kako treba. 

Draga moja, hvala ti na riječima i utjehe i ne zaboravi se najaviti slijedići put za trudničku kavicu :Wink:

----------


## Pinky

joj matto je me nasmija!!! 
ma bit će sve super vidit ćeš! bila si super koka ovaj puta!! jooooj, dabogda ja krenila tvojim stopama (uvik se nešto pratimo, pa kako je meni ovo 5. ivf a tebi 4., kad sam te preskočila lol)!!
evo prehlada pomalo jenjava (btw ne smim propolis jer sam alergična na med i proizvode od meda) ali me danas boli stomak ko da ću menzis dobit a tek mi je 23. dc.... poludit ću

i ja sam ovaj put izluđenija nego ikada. mislim da sam sve živce ostavila na 4. pokušaju...

----------


## Denny

Ajde cure, samo hrabroooo! Navijamo za vas! Ma neka mi svaka mrvica navija u pola snage, već ste sve trudne!  :Very Happy: 
*matto* svu sreću ti želim sutra na transferu, sigurna sam da će bit sve baš kako treba!
*Pinky* hvala Bogu da prehlada jenjava, a za jaja držim fige veeeeelike! Ša da i ti padneš na dupe od lipe reakcije ovaj put!
*kinki* čestitam na pobjeđenom strahu od dr. P. smatraj da si na pola trudna! Ne znam jesam li prije napisala, ali i meni je rečeno da se pacijenti sa hepatitisom ne odbijaju, samo se više pazi. Izgleda da se i tvoj san počeo ostvarivati, baš mi je drago za tebe i navijam za dalje!
*Adikice, diana, Blekonja, gargamelice, žanet* - puno pusa vašim mrvicama!
*Rozalija* u pon. ima carski pa joj želim brz oporavak i da sve prođe u najboljem redu, da što prije zagrli svoju curicu!

Baš se mislim, kako ću ja nakon carskog sa tri bebe u sobi??? AUUUUU!!!  :Preskace uze:  
*aleksandraj*, sretno i tebi i da što prije krenete!
*Natice 

*I svima vam još jednom hvala na čestitkama i lipim željama! Guramo, dan po dan, što duže, to bolje. Malo me strah, ali šta je, tu je, izgurat ću ja i ovo i imat najlipše bebe na svitu!
Iako jako volim djecu i svako je pravo malo blago, mislim da su ove naše MPO bebe nekako posebne, toliko željene i voljene godinama prije nego što su došle na svijet! *


*

----------


## goa

*Matto ,* odoh za vikend malo van civilizacije, uz more, znam da će sve biti u najboljem redu, nestrpljivo ću čekati tvoj izvještaj kad se vratim!
Sretno i *Rozaliji,* slijedi susret s dugoočekivanom curicom** !

----------


## Blekonja

> *Matto ,* odoh za vikend malo van civilizacije, uz more, znam da će sve biti u najboljem redu, nestrpljivo ću čekati tvoj izvještaj kad se vratim!
> Sretno i *Rozaliji,* slijedi susret s dugoočekivanom curicom** !



potpisujem X i pozdravljam vas sve i šaljem bezbroj trudničkih čestica :Grin:

----------


## matto

Pozdravi,
od jučer sam trudna dok se ne dokaže suprotno :Wink: , vratili su mu jednog koji je ocijenjen između tri i četiri i jednog kaže doc. P. "za prvi razred osnovne škole" :Laughing:  (kad pogledam na sličicu stvarno je krupan). Prema izgledu lica doc. P. ( nikad nije bio zadovoljniji) ovaj put bi mogli i uspjeti. Rukovali smo se („liva o srca“), a ja sam poželjela da se slijedeći put vidimo na trudničkom ultrazvuku :Wink: . Muž je bio normalan dok nije vido sličicu i susreo se s doc. P. onda je i na njega prešlo dobro raspoloženje :Dancing Fever:  sad se smješka po cijele dane i simpatično mu je kaže kako sam se nasmijala kad sam iz hodnika čula glas doc. P. a do tada sam bila mrtva ozbiljna, odnosno bolje rečeno zaokupljena mjehurom i naporima da zadržim kako ne bi prije vremena….   

  Odmarala sam jučer cijeli dan praktično sam ga prespavala jer nisam pila kavu (negdje sam pročitala da kofein izaziva grčeve u maternici pa da i to probamo). Zbog toga su me danas boljela leđa tko je vidio neku korist od izležavanja morala sam prošetati nisam tip da ležim danima čini mi se da bi samo bilo gore, a i uvjerena sam da nakon transfera ne možemo ništa napraviti što će škoditi dječici.

----------


## Pinky

ma to je to, draga moja matto!! 

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## Denny

Ja sam danas preeesretna, i to naravno ima veze s vama, i smišljam termin za veeliku trudničku kavicu prije Božića, jer sam uvjerenija nego ikad da će nas bit poprilično!
Pa da vidim kojoj će lice više sjati!

----------


## Denny

Matto BRAVO, BRAVO i još jednom BRAVO!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## žanet

Matto,JUHUHUHUHU!!!To je pravo raspoloženje nakon transfera!!!Želim ti veliku sreću!!!

----------


## anabanana

Matto, ja ti od srca zelim uspjeh, a tvoj je optimizam vec pola puta do toga!!! Citala sam da i nije dobro lezati nakon transfera, nego se normalno kretati, naravno bez naprezanja, dizanja itd. Samo smireno i sa osmjehom!!

----------


## Blekonja

Matto draga sretno, držim fige do neba,a kako je krenulo opet ćemo poskakivati i baš sam ponosna opet ću to istaći što sam na POTPOMOGNUTOJ U SPLITU I što sam CITO trudnica  :Heart:  mi je ko kuća!!!!  :Zaljubljen: 


lijepi pozz svima ljubim vasssssss sve, Denny tebe pogotovo danas sam smislila što ću ti pokloniti kada tvoje bebice dođu na svijet, da budem iskrena nije moja ideja ukrast ću je, ali pošto su tri bebice moram nadograditi ideju!!!!  :Yes:  :Wink:

----------


## crvenkapica77

matto    :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## bubi33

Matto, sretno!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pinky

evo šaljem pozdrave dr. romcu sa molbom da mi uslika blizance!
hehehe

anyway, 3. dan pms-a, LUDA SAM. molim boga da ne procurim do četvrtka, ali čini mi se da će to bit teži slučaj...

----------


## medena8

*Matto*, sretno do neba i nazad!!!  :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Heart:

----------


## kinki

Rozalija ide sutra na carski???Ajmeeeeeeeee došao je i taj dan :Smile: )))))Vibram da sve prođe u redu!!!!!!!!

Ja bila jutros kod Poljaka, cista ipak nije otišla s mengom.  Dao mi je recept za Yasmin i reko da dođem 2. dan idućeg ciklusa, ako ode šuga do tada idem u postupak.   Taj čovik ima neku moć da ti kaže lošu vijest a ti budeš happy ko da je reko nešto najbolje na svitu hahaha!!!  Sve u svemu-mirna sam.

----------


## Denny

*Kinki*, i ja sam imala cistu pa mi je dao Yasmin, i matto isto, i otići će ona do sljedećeg ciklusa, bez brige! A i taj Yasmin čuda čini, meni je dr. P. rekao da ću, kad umirimo jajnike sa Yasminom, vjerojatno imati bolje js! Hm... malo je reć da su bile bolje, hehe... troduplo bolje! A i matto je dobila blastice, prvi put u životu! Ma bit će to sve super, vidit ćeš!
*Pinky*, šta da ti kažem, sve znaš! Tvoj postupak čekam ko ozeblo sunce, slat ću vibrice dan i noć ako triba!
*Blekonja*  :Zaljubljen:  woow, poklon! Hvala ti puuuno, onaj tvoj zadnji čuvam za uspomenu, doživotno! I naravno, kad dođe taj dan, ti stižeš sa svojom curicom da nam se dječica upoznaju! Aaaaajmeee... preslatko!  :Zaljubljen: 
*matto* ~~~~ za vrijeme leptira...

----------


## crvenkapica77

> evo šaljem pozdrave dr. romcu sa molbom da mi uslika blizance!
> hehehe
> 
> anyway, 3. dan pms-a, LUDA SAM. molim boga da ne procurim do četvrtka, ali čini mi se da će to bit teži slučaj...


pinky , kad ides kod dr. ?? ja sutra....valjda po lijekove.i svu papirologiju  nosim...menga treba doci  oko  2.11..tako nekako

----------


## laky

> *Matto ,* odoh za vikend malo van civilizacije, uz more, znam da će sve biti u najboljem redu, nestrpljivo ću čekati tvoj izvještaj kad se vratim!
> Sretno i *Rozaliji,* slijedi susret s dugoočekivanom curicom** !


sutra ujutro

----------


## Pinky

kapice, idem na uzv 5.dc a nadam se iz dna duše da 1. dc neće biti prije četvrtka. barem.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za našu rozaliju!

----------


## Blekonja

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i ja za Rozu našu i za njenu curkicu!!!!!!

----------


## žanet

Svaku večer me lagano bocka malo na lijevu pa malo na desnu stranu u predjelu jajnika.Je li to normalno?

----------


## gargamelica

Zanet mene je tri dana štipkalo pomalo u predjelu maternice i tu i tamo oko jajnika,sad kad se sve smirilo opet sam zabrinuta zasto je prestalo ....nikad ne valja ha ha i nikako se opustit .
Jedva cekam Uz da znam na cemu smo jel tako  :Wink: 

cure drzim fige

----------


## žanet

Gargamelica,ajde lakše mi je kad je i tebe bockalo,a ti si taman dva,tri dana ispred mene.Ma bit će valjda o.k.Srića vrime brzo prolazi i skoro će i taj petak.
Ti si kod dr.P?Ja sam kod dr.Š u 16.

----------


## maja8

Žanet,gargamelica,Denny čestitke cure od  :Heart:  na ostvarenim trudnoćama i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  za školsku trudnoću
 Rozalija draga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijep susret sa tvojom curkom :Zaljubljen: 
Svi ostalim čekalicama bete, transfera , punkcije i koječega šaljem punoooooooooo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kinki

Denny,  hvala ti, sad si mi ulipšala dan :Smile: )
ROZALIJA~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## matto

Dobor jutro, upravo sam se probudila (ah malo sam kasnila s heprainom nadam se da je uredu) Najprije svu sreću svijeta želim našoj     Rozi mislim da s carskim rezovima počinju oko 9h pa bi do sada moglo biti i gotovo :Kiss:  za Jelenu sretan dolazak na svijet u ovo kišno jutro. 
  Pinky pokazivala sam sinoć skypeom sliku s transfera svekru koji već misli da su bliznaci, ah ne znam što je bolje da sam mu pokazala ili ne, sad je u nekom happy raspoloženju, već me vidi trudnu i samo ponavlja „jedi one jabuke“(pošto su one naše iz bio uzgoja i ničim nisu tretirane). Uvjeravala sam ga da je to Romac tako fotkao i tko zna što će biti na kraju no nisam uspjela otrgnuti ga iz tog blaženog stanja sreće, 
  Gargamelice, Žanet nemojte imati straha zbog tog boluckanja i mene je sinoć probadalo, a to je vjerojatno još od punkcije. Kako sam ovo napisala da se pretpostavi da sam i ja trudnica pa da dajem savjete drugim trudnicama :Laughing: 
  Crvekapice, Pynki nadam se da će sve teći po planu i da uskoro krećete u postupak :Klap:  
  Denny, draga sretan ulazak u deveti tjedan za tri srećice :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Adikica

Matto draga ti mi nekako mirišeš na trudnicu , jer mi nekako  cijeli ovaj tvoj postupak  dobro ide sa najboljim vraćenim zametcima  tako samo hrabro naprijed i beta će biti kao  kuća.

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja  jutros bila kod dr.    dobila sam menopure i decap.    ( nisam    cetrotide )
dr. odlucio tako....cak cu   koristiti   po  2 decapeptyla  dnevno  2,3,4 dc   onda po pola  2 dana....i  7dc  sam na uzv.....sad samo cekam mengu

----------


## Blekonja

čestitam i  ovdje našoj rozaliji i njenom m na prekrasnoj princezici Jeleni!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

i ja cestitam rozaliji   :Very Happy:

----------


## Adikica

I ja ovdje čestitam rozaliji , a i crvenkapici sretan početak bockanja .Po koliko menopura ćeš ići draga na dan ja sam koristila po 4 i ukupno iskoristila 36 komada menopura .

----------


## nadda

Denny čestitam od srca!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I svim drugim curama puno poljubaca i sreće

----------


## gargamelica

Crvenkapice sretno ti bockanje  :Smile: 

Rozalija cestitam tvojoj sad vec brojnijoj obitelji  :Wink:

----------


## gargamelica

Crvenkapice sretno ti bockanje  :Smile: 

Rozalija cestitam tvojoj sad vec brojnijoj obitelji  :Wink:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> I ja ovdje čestitam rozaliji , a i crvenkapici sretan početak bockanja .Po koliko menopura ćeš ići draga na dan ja sam koristila po 4 i ukupno iskoristila 36 komada menopura .



2dc   2 deca
3 i 4dc  2deca  +3menopura
5 i 6  pola deca  + 3 menopura  
7dc  UZV  
jos  cekam mengu   tek mi je  19dc

----------


## crvenkapica77

imala sam slican protokol  na SD   1ivf,  samo  nisam po 2 decapeptyla ,to me malo zbunilo zasto po 2

----------


## aleksandraj

> Matto BRAVO, BRAVO i još jednom BRAVO!


evo nama jos jedne trudnice...matto, od srca za svih 9 mjeseci..ja danas bila na dogovoru te dogovorili s femarom drugi dan slijedeci ciklus. Dr P. bio odlican i vise nesmije nitko rijec protiv njega  :Mad:  (zezam se). Na UZV vidjeli dva folikula - 20 i 15 mm (moj ciklus) i on kaze  da pokusamo sutra punktirati (ako u medjuvremenu ne pobjegne onaj od 20). Ako zbrise, onda s femarom...ja uvijek 2 folikula na desnom i mogu se bockati do mile volje, a meni uvijek dva :Laughing: . Cure, zaista preporucam svima CITO jer nigdje nisam vidjela takav pristup..pusa svima i javim vam rezultate

----------


## goa

Potpisujem Adikicu, Matto mi miriše na trudnicu  :Grin: !
Crvenkapice, neka ovaj postupak ispuni sva tvoja očekivanja, nemoj se puno zamarati pitanjima:_zašto dva, zašto ovo i ono_, to samo opterećuje čovjeka, lipo se opusti i prepusti, zna dr. šta radi  :Wink: !
 I, naravno, maloj Jeleni  :Heart: dobrodošlica na ovaj naš svijet  :Very Happy: !

----------


## goa

> Ja sam danas preeesretna, i to naravno ima veze s vama, i smišljam termin za veeliku trudničku kavicu prije Božića, jer sam uvjerenija nego ikad da će nas bit poprilično!
> Pa da vidim kojoj će lice više sjati!


 Bojim se da ću ja tu kavicu morati preskočiti jer jednostavno više neću biti trudnica već mama  :Very Happy: , mi smo lagano pri kraju..

----------


## žanet

> Potpisujem Adikicu, Matto mi miriše na trudnicu !
> Crvenkapice, neka ovaj postupak ispuni sva tvoja očekivanja, nemoj se puno zamarati pitanjima:_zašto dva, zašto ovo i ono_, to samo opterećuje čovjeka, lipo se opusti i prepusti, zna dr. šta radi !
>  I, naravno, maloj Jeleni dobrodošlica na ovaj naš svijet !


Potpisujem!

----------


## laky

Znam da je na temi MPO Split i Slo ima vjerojatno najvise cura iz BiH pa škicnite malo
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/60329-C...-za-BiH-medije!

mozda je način da se nesto pokrene i kod nas!!!

----------


## matto

Dobro jutro, kišno tmurno, a u skladu s tim ide i moje raspoloženje, za ne povjerovati optimizam me skoro napustio ... :Sad: dobro ima ga još u tragovima osobito kad pogledam sličicu :Grin: , ali me od sinoć prati strah što ako i ovaj put ne uspije i to s blasticama. U najgorem slučaju polomit ću i krila, i ruke i noge, bojim se da će poslije toga biti teško ustati. 
        Crvenkapice takav sam i ja imala protokol prošli put, nadam se da će tebi donijeti sreću. Draga, ništa ti ne brini doc. na osnovu UZV-a procijeni koji je protokol najbolji za tebe recimo ja sam inzistirala na dugom protokolu, vođena neobjašnjivom logikom više injekcija više folikula, više balstica, ali nije tako, kad shvatiš da doc. najbolje zna što je za tebe onda ti je i femara +menopur idealan protokol. 
 Aleksandraj, nisam znala da si u postupku ili imaš dva folikula bez stimulacije, ja sam na kontrolnom UZV-u pred kontracepciju 1 dc imala dva folikula  od 7 i 9 mm. 
Pinky, koliko sam shvatila i ti startaš s femarom, gle ja uvijek počinjem 2. dc, a koliko vidim ti ćeš početi 3dc., možda bi se više folikula stvorilo kad bi počela s 2. dc., samo na glas razmišljam.   
 Drage moje, Aleksandraj, Žanet, Goa, Piky, Denny, Adikice, Blekonja,  hvala vam što mi dajte krila samo se nadam de se neće stopiti na ovoj kiši...

----------


## goa

> Dobro jutro, kišno tmurno, a u skladu s tim ide i moje raspoloženje, za ne povjerovati optimizam me skoro napustio ...dobro ima ga još u tragovima osobito kad pogledam sličicu, ali me od sinoć prati strah što ako i ovaj put ne uspije i to s blasticama. U najgorem slučaju polomit ću i krila, i ruke i noge, bojim se da će poslije toga biti teško ustati.


 Ma moram se oglasiti.. Matto,  :Heart: , sigurno je puno lakše biti optimističan kad se u sve ovo ulazi prvi put, a i to ne mora biti slučaj, svi smo mi različitog mentalnog sklopa i na različite načine se branimo od životnih napada, optimizam nije presudan za uspjeh, mada je s njime lakše. Čitala sam priče cura koje su bile uvjerene da će im uspiti iz prve i tako su pošteno tresnule u stvarnost, ni ja nisam blistala od sriće, više sam pokušavala ostati realna, statistički i sve to skupa, pa evo..
Uostalom, po današnjim vremenskim (ne)prilikama teško je ostati nasmijan, ali ja sam sigurna da te ni vjera ni nada nisu napustile  :Love: , blastice, ma samo zamisli, najbolji mogući scenarij u mpo priči!!
Ne boj se lomova,vrijeme će brzo proći, a i mi smo uz tebe.. :Kiss: !

----------


## crvenkapica77

*matto   * uspjet ce  ovaj put  ~~~~~~~~~~~~mora

nisam ti ja draga na femari  , MP i DP  ,  dr.  je rekao prvo  cetrotide  ali se predomislio,kaze  da je proucavao  i zakljucio  da  idemo ovako,  a ja mu vjerujem 100%  .
.tako jako zelim u taj vlakic   !!!!!*matto  i pinky  * , znam da cete prije mene uci  a ja se nadam i ja  za vama odmah .....
ja sam jedan dan optimisticna  a jedan dan  pesimisticna, bojim se kao i matto  da cu polomit krila  i da cu poslije neg. bete tesko ustat...
..zato vec  lagano kontam  da bi mogla u 5mj  na sl. postupak..sama sebe tjesim proletit ceto  brzo.ako  ovaj bude - ,   idem u  veliiiiiiikiiii  shopping,  na frizuru,planiram  Bozic  negdje vani,  sve ja to u glavi  razmisljam  samo da  se imam  necemu radovat  i ako bude minus....

----------


## aleksandraj

Matto, nisam u postupku, vec na kontrolnom uzv bilo 2 folikula te je dr rekao da probamo punktirati. Bila danas na punkciji, ali nista te uzela femaru i krecem od slijedeceg ciklusa..bas bih te voljela upoznati te se nadam da cemo se jednom sresti u CITA. Bas mi je drago za tvoje blastice, kaze dr. da ima velik uspjeh sa njima pa drzim palceve i skacem unaprijed :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

aleks   nista  od punkcije  a?? nije bilo js?
 aj  brzo ce  proletit mjesec.....sretno sa femarom :Heart:

----------


## sign

Drage cure,

lijepi pozdrav svima!
Molim vas za malu pomoć.

Naime, ja sam odnedavno u Splitu, soc. gin s kojim sam počela sve pretrage mi je još uvijek u Zagrebu
Bila sam jučer u Vinogradskoj kod dr. Tomića koji me upisao za 1. mjesec za IVF.
I sad kako moram ponoviti/obaviti dodatne pretrage, a to mi je neizvedivo da u ovom trenutku to napravim u Zg, moja ginekologica mi je napisala uputnice za sve što moram napraviti.
E sad, ono što me zanima je - gdje i kod koga u ST bi ja mogla napraviti papu i briseve na uputnicu moje ginekologice?!
Pliz help!!! hvala!!!!

----------


## kinki

> Drage cure,
> 
> lijepi pozdrav svima!
> Molim vas za malu pomoć.
> 
> Naime, ja sam odnedavno u Splitu, soc. gin s kojim sam počela sve pretrage mi je još uvijek u Zagrebu
> Bila sam jučer u Vinogradskoj kod dr. Tomića koji me upisao za 1. mjesec za IVF.
> I sad kako moram ponoviti/obaviti dodatne pretrage, a to mi je neizvedivo da u ovom trenutku to napravim u Zg, moja ginekologica mi je napisala uputnice za sve što moram napraviti.
> E sad, ono što me zanima je - gdje i kod koga u ST bi ja mogla napraviti papu i briseve na uputnicu moje ginekologice?!
> Pliz help!!! hvala!!!!


  Ako ćeš ostat u Splitu za stalno, najbolje ti je uzet karton i upisat se u Splitu kod nekog socijalca-npr moj gin Vulić još prima pacijente i divan je.  Inače,  s uputnicom svog ginekologa možeš ići u bolnicu na Firule,  na uputnici treba pisat KBC-Firule.  Preporučam ti dr Budimira, on je četvrtkom u ambulanti na Firulama, a čujem da hvale i dr Šunj.

----------


## kinki

sign,  iz nekog razloga nemaš opciju primanja privatnih poruka.  ja sam iz splita, a pacijent sam dr Tomića u Vinogradskoj,  također sam bila pacijent dr Budimira na Firulama i volila bih ti pomoć koliko god mogu.  riješi taj pp pretinac da ti pošaljem br mob-a :Smile: ))

----------


## AuroraBlu

Evo i mene malo kod vas  :Smile:  *Sign*, dok ne objaviš 10 postova nemaš opciju privatnih poruka. Inače sam i ja kod dr.Tomića u Vinogradskoj, kao i Kinki. I ako mi ovaj postupak u 11.mj. ne uspije, sljedeći planiram u Cita.

Sretno svima!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## sign

> Ako ćeš ostat u Splitu za stalno, najbolje ti je uzet karton i upisat se u Splitu kod nekog socijalca-npr moj gin Vulić još prima pacijente i divan je.  Inače,  s uputnicom svog ginekologa možeš ići u bolnicu na Firule,  na uputnici treba pisat KBC-Firule.  Preporučam ti dr Budimira, on je četvrtkom u ambulanti na Firulama, a čujem da hvale i dr Šunj.


Hvala ti puno na odgovoru - probat ću tako (iako na uputnici ne piše Firule, piše samo PAPA, odnosno koji brisevi)!
Mislila sam se prebaciti, ali s obzirom da sad imam dosta toga za napraviti, a da me poprilično iznenadilo da bi postupak mogao biti već u 1.mjesecu  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  , nisam sad htjela gubiti vrijeme na prebacivanje kartona.

Inače, mislim da nemam opcije za privatne poruke jer sam friško registrirana!

----------


## kinki

> Hvala ti puno na odgovoru - probat ću tako (iako na uputnici ne piše Firule, piše samo PAPA, odnosno koji brisevi)!
> Mislila sam se prebaciti, ali s obzirom da sad imam dosta toga za napraviti, a da me poprilično iznenadilo da bi postupak mogao biti već u 1.mjesecu  , nisam sad htjela gubiti vrijeme na prebacivanje kartona.
> 
> Inače, mislim da nemam opcije za privatne poruke jer sam friško registrirana!


Ma dopiši sama KBC Split, da te ne bi gnjavili.  Mene su nekidan izvozali radi tih uputnica. Pročačkaj malo po profilu, ili ti meni provaj poslat pp :Smile: )

----------


## medena8

Evo i mene, buduće Cito trudnice  :Grin: , počinjem sa femarom od sutra (2.dc) budući je menstruacija uranila... Naoružani optimizmom i posuti *Denny*nom trudničkom prašinom, sigurnim korakom krećemo po svoju bebicu!!!  :Zaljubljen: 
Cure, sretno svima i još jednom ovako javno pohvale za _Cito team_, divni su!!!  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## žanet

Cure, sretno svima i još jednom ovako javno pohvale za _Cito team_, divni su!!!  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap: [/QUOTE]

x

Sretno medena8, za lijepe js,za lijepe blastice i za lijepu,veliku betu!!!

----------


## Denny

*Pusa svim buduĆim Cito trudnicama! 
*

----------


## Pinky

matto šaljem to ooooooooooooogroman zagrljaj sa donje strane rijeke!
ma to je normala, em je vrime ludo, em smo nas dvi više lude hehe
ali bit ćeš ti mama za 9 mjeseci, vidit ćeš!
sad me je zbunilo to sa femarom od 2. dc, morat ću mu to napomenit kad dobijem i kad ga nazovem...

sritno cure!!!!

----------


## Denny

*Gargamelice i Žanet*, zaboravila sam vam napisat, obavezno povedite muževe na prvi uzv! Moj se obavezno nacrta kraj dr. P. i onda broje koliko ih je...  :Laughing:  Sorry, tako su izgledali svi moji uzv-ovi do sada! Prošli put je MM čak uočio i "četvrtu" mrvicu,  :Shock:  a dr. je izokružio cijelu maternicu i kaže: "ma ja mislim da ih nema više..."  :Laughing:  
Garant sam u nekoj "skrivenoj kameri!"

----------


## Denny

*matto,* ti si naša sljedeća trudnica, ja duboko vjerujem u to! A znam već i par sljedećih...  :Very Happy:  Čuj, nije mala stvar dobiti blastice. Potpuno mi je jasno kako se osjećaš, ja se na dane ne mogu prepoznati. Ujutro mi se plače, navečer pucam od pozitive, pa ujutro opet koma... i tako danima. Žao mi je što se ne mogu opustiti i živim od jednog do drugog uzv.
Sigurno je ovo loše vrijeme krivo za sve!

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure  jel vi ulazite sa vm  kod dr.? ja nisam nikad....uvijek uđem sama. ni na konzultacije  ne ide samnom, a ni na uzv

----------


## goa

> cure  jel vi ulazite sa vm  kod dr.? ja nisam nikad....uvijek uđem sama. ni na konzultacije  ne ide samnom, a ni na uzv


 Pa tko ti brani, draga, to je stvar izbora  :Wink: , na konzultacije smo išli uvijek skupa i, naravno, na trudničke uzv-e, ne sve, ali popriličan broj, ovo u postupku se ne računa, čekaj da se usade mrvice, a hoće  :Klap: !

----------


## žanet

Baš sam se mislila, šta ako ja jedina povedem muža na prvi ultrazvuk,a znam da bi mu bilo krivo ostat ispred vrata.Idemo sutra!!!!
Moje raspoloženje je hipersenzibilnost i nedaj Bože da me tko krivo pogleda.Ti hormoni!!!
Malo se uvatim nešto radit,pa se pripadnem,pa legnem uru vrimena pa opet tako...jer nisam tip koji može stat na mistu već sam po prirodi malo hiperaktivna.Sutra ću ja pitat dr. šta smijem,šta ne smijem.
Matto,ti si sljedeća i mi to znamo,čekamo te u vlakiću i ostale cure naravno!!!!!!! :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Adikica

Crvenkapice naravno da muža trebaš voditi sa sobom u ordinaciju jer i on se treba uključiti bit će ti lakše.
Moj muž je samnom išao na sve konzultacije pa čak i onda kada smo dogovarali drugi postupak pa dr.P hoće promijeniti protokol , a ja ono pitam pa zašto mjenjat , a on ko iz topa "zato što si debela" e tada sam zaželila da mm nije bio samnom jer me misec dana z......a .Kada sam bila na svom prvom uzv poslije pozitivne bete e to je brate poseban osjećaj tada se mm rascmoljio tako da sam ja njega tada z........a ali to je stvarno nešto što netreba propustiti što ti od srca želim da doživiš.Sutra imamo drgi uzv e naravno da opet ide samnom.
Matto moja nadam se da te ovaj prekrasan dan malo oraspoložio i da si dobro trudnice naša jesenska šaljem ti jedan :Love: .
Deny moja kako si mi ti , tvoje bebice imaš li mučnine i tako ja kao da nisam ni trudna samo sike napuvane i nema menge sve ostalo super.i tebi jedan veliki  :Love: čuvaj svoje mrvice.
Svim ostalim curama sretno u postupku.

----------


## Blekonja

> cure  jel vi ulazite sa vm  kod dr.? ja nisam nikad....uvijek uđem sama. ni na konzultacije  ne ide samnom, a ni na uzv


jedan jedini put nije bio samnom, ostale pute uvijek i na svaki pregled (u trudnoći  mislim)..... ja sam u početku (prva dva puta) inzistirala da ide, a sad on sam ima želju ići, sve je stvar je li tebi i njemu neugodno, mome je bilo samo prvi put i volim da  je tako  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## Blekonja

uh sad tek vidim kako sam zbrčkano ovo napisala, ali skužile ste šta sam htjela reći!!!

uglavnom ako ti paše da tm ide s tobom samo naprijed!!!!

----------


## Blekonja

> *Gargamelice i Žanet*, zaboravila sam vam napisat, obavezno povedite muževe na prvi uzv! Moj se obavezno nacrta kraj dr. P. i onda broje koliko ih je...  Sorry, tako su izgledali svi moji uzv-ovi do sada! Prošli put je MM čak uočio i "četvrtu" mrvicu,  a dr. je izokružio cijelu maternicu i kaže: "ma ja mislim da ih nema više..."  
> Garant sam u nekoj "skrivenoj kameri!"


o ludice naša  :Laughing:

----------


## zedra

> Crvenkapice naravno da muža trebaš voditi sa sobom u ordinaciju jer i on se treba uključiti bit će ti lakše.
> Moj muž je samnom išao na sve konzultacije pa čak i onda kada smo dogovarali drugi postupak pa dr.P hoće promijeniti protokol , a ja ono pitam pa zašto mjenjat , a on ko iz topa "zato što si debela" e tada sam zaželila da mm nije bio samnom jer me misec dana z......a .Kada sam bila na svom prvom uzv poslije pozitivne bete e to je brate poseban osjećaj tada se mm rascmoljio tako da sam ja njega tada z........a ali to je stvarno nešto što netreba propustiti što ti od srca želim da doživiš.Sutra imamo drgi uzv e naravno da opet ide samnom.
> Matto moja nadam se da te ovaj prekrasan dan malo oraspoložio i da si dobro trudnice naša jesenska šaljem ti jedan.
> Deny moja kako si mi ti , tvoje bebice imaš li mučnine i tako ja kao da nisam ni trudna samo sike napuvane i nema menge sve ostalo super.i tebi jedan veliki čuvaj svoje mrvice.
> Svim ostalim curama sretno u postupku.


Adikice, aj molim te reci mi što ti je mijenjao u protokolu? Nisam ni ja baš mršava pa me zanima :Embarassed: 
Može i na pp da ne offtopicarimo...
A vi CITO žene ste jako sretne ovih dana..bravoo i sretno...

----------


## MARINA25

Drage curke!!!
Evo vec neko vrijeme vas pratim, pa mislim da bi bilo vrijeme da se i ja javim!! :Yes: 
MM i ja na postupak ICSI  krecemo u jedanaestom mjesecu, tocnije krajem jedanaestog!! Jucer smo bili na dogovoru sa dr. Poljakom.
Za opcenito nas problem saznali smo u svibnju,trebali na postupak u rujnu, ali se nesto zakompliciralo, sada je situacija bolja.
Dr. je savjetovao mm da pije Depabean .Jos trebamo obaviti pravno savjetovanje i sva dokumentacija je spremna.Nije krenulo odlicno , ali se nadamo i od danas cu cvrsto vjerovati u to da ce zavrsiti odlicno. :Grin:  Svima vama zelim uspjeh, jer nemate pojma koliko me  svaki vas uspjeh raduje!! :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

naravno  da cu  ga  voditi   kada budem isla na UZV  poslije poz. bete  ( akoBogda) 
 ali na folikulometriju nisam,uvijek  sjedi u cekaonici,

----------


## Adikica

Ma crvenkapica ni moj naravno nije išao na folikumetrije misli da tu i nije potreba da ide.

----------


## matto

Drage moje, vraćam se iz grada osunčana, a nakon bure i prestanka kiše pomalo mi se vratio i optimizam ,iako nekih razloga fizičkih, a ni simptomatičnih za to posebno nemam :Wink:  



> matto šaljem to ooooooooooooogroman zagrljaj sa donje strane rijeke!ma to je normala, em je vrime ludo, em smo nas dvi više lude hehe


, jutros sam kao ponosna vlasnic dvije blastice 
  pokazivala slike prijateljicama a pa sad možda mi se to odbije od glavu ili možda nije normalno radovati se prije vremena ali neka sam trudna dok se ne dokaže suprotno. 
    Crvenkapice, ni mm nije bio sa mnom na folikumatrijama, obično radi pa idem sama, a kada ne radi ili je u Virusu, ili vani ne želi, kaže drugim ženama zauzimati mjesto u čekaonici, ah jednom se slučajno našao na UZV-u pred postupak (doc. P. ga pozvao da uđe kao nema vidjeti ništa što već nije vidio) ali meni je bilo :Embarassed: , Pustila bih njih da odluče što se folikumatrija tiče, a trudnički UZV vjerujem da ni jedan ne bi propustio s obzirom na to kako se lice mm ozari kada vidi sličicu dječice na otpusnom pismu, zamišljam što bi tek bilo na UZV. 
  Ženet sretno sutra tebi i Gargamelici za mala treperava :Heart: , ako nije rano,
Denny, Adikice, neka vaša trudnoća narednih mjeseci bude takva bez simtpoma, ugodna za uživnaciju,
  još jednom havala vam što me bodrite jer vaš optimizam zaista vrijedi bez obzira na ishod postupka :Wink:

----------


## gargamelica

Joj matto ja ne da sam pokazivala slikice nego s vrata bi vec ljudima uvalila i hvalila se :Smile: pogledaj nam dicu  :Wink: 

Mene pere nervoza od sutrasnjeg uzv i ljuta sam na sebe ali ne pomaze (inace sam lagano u panici oko doktora i pregleda )a sad najvazniji u zivotu brrrr

----------


## Blekonja

matto  :Love:  te do neba i čuvaj sada male blastice neka se lijepo ugnijezde
gargamelice znam kako ti je meni je još uvijek tako  :Rolling Eyes: 


 :Love:  svima

----------


## Pinky

mm NIKAD nije ušao samnom u doktora. jedino što on napravi, da uzorak. što se cita tiče. doma me bode i da njega nema ne znam kako bi to izvela.
ali mislim da mu nije mjesto u ordinaciji dok dr radi folikulometrije. ili nedaj bože na punkciji ili transferu.
čak ni ne sjedi u čekaoni osim pred transfer ili punkciju.

a kad budem išla gledat naša dva nova srca kako kucaju, normalno da će biti!

sretno novim mamama sa srčekima sutra i novim mama-vlasnicama blastica!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

pinky  , jesi ozdravila

----------


## mare41

Cure, ni na transfere ne vodite muževe? Da li žele? To je poseban zajednički trenutak, kad se gleda na UZV kad se mrvice smještaju...(Nas je Reš od 1. dana naučio da smo skupa i to nam je i dalje  normalno).

----------


## ina33

> Cure, ni na transfere ne vodite muževe? Da li žele? To je poseban zajednički trenutak, kad se gleda na UZV kad se mrvice smještaju...(Nas je Reš od 1. dana naučio da smo skupa i to nam je i dalje normalno).


Baš lijepo, mislim da je to jedino mjestu u Hrv i Slo di i muževi ulaze na transfer. Mislim da vani mogu i CR-u nazočit, ali kod nas uglavnom nema za to uvjeta (možda u Podobnika ima, ali nisam sigurna).

----------


## Pinky

je, malo sam bolje, čini mi se da prolazi. hvala kapice što misliš na mene! cmok!

ma meni je taj transfer tako nekako ponižavajući čin, na punkciji budem malo maknuta i brzo prođe, ali transfer.... teško mu prolazi kateter kroz moju cijenjenu vršnjakinju, pa uglavnom potraje dok ga gurne. 
ma da počnem iz početka... ono lokanje vode me ubije. pa mi se piški stalno.... pa dok "gvožđuriju" instaliraju, dok prođe kateter... pa kad se završi ostanem sa p. na gotovs svima još 15 minuta.... 
zadnji put sam nekako uspila navuć onu suknjicu i pokrit se, obično stojim tako razdrljena i gola dok dr. upisuje u laptop šta se zbilo. oni se okolo šetaju, ja hvatam zjake nekom stvari.... ma UŽAS.
još da mi je muž tu i da to gleda, baš mi ne bi bilo drago.  neka njega u virusa, hvala lijepa.

----------


## mare41

Pinky, ja i dalje tu ne vidim nikakav užas, sve je to normalno, al ok, kako kome paše...traže vas da tako na silu pijete i trpite? dovoljno je da mjehur bude samo malo pun ili sam ja s marsa pošto ne idem u postupke u hr?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Mare, nije u svakoj klinici isto. Recimo u vinogradskoj mora biti prazan mjehur i rade transfer bez uzv, tako da muž doslovno nema tu šta gledati, a nije ni dirljivo.

----------


## mare41

sad smo debelo OT, sorry cure, MM je doslovno natjerao dr prvi put da ostane na folikulometriji, dalje mu je bilo normalno da smo skupa, kao i meni, neću više OT.

----------


## aleksandraj

[ma da počnem iz početka... ono lokanje vode me ubije. pa mi se piški stalno.... pa dok "gvožđuriju" instaliraju, dok prođe kateter... pa kad se završi ostanem sa p. na gotovs svima još 15 minuta.... 
zadnji put sam nekako uspila navuć onu suknjicu i pokrit se, obično stojim tako razdrljena i gola dok dr. upisuje u laptop šta se zbilo. oni se okolo šetaju, ja hvatam zjake nekom stvari.... ma UŽAS.
još da mi je muž tu i da to gleda, baš mi ne bi bilo drago. neka njega u virusa, hvala lijepa.[/QUOTE]

u cijelosti potpisujem  :Evil or Very Mad:  isto se tako osjecam...ipak se mm pokazujem u ljepsem svjetlu  :Laughing:

----------


## medena8

> Drage curke!!!
> Evo vec neko vrijeme vas pratim, pa mislim da bi bilo vrijeme da se i ja javim!!
> MM i ja na postupak ICSI krecemo u jedanaestom mjesecu, tocnije krajem jedanaestog!! Jucer smo bili na dogovoru sa dr. Poljakom.
> Za opcenito nas problem saznali smo u svibnju,trebali na postupak u rujnu, ali se nesto zakompliciralo, sada je situacija bolja.
> Dr. je savjetovao mm da pije Depabean .Jos trebamo obaviti pravno savjetovanje i sva dokumentacija je spremna.Nije krenulo odlicno , ali se nadamo i od danas cu cvrsto vjerovati u to da ce zavrsiti odlicno. Svima vama zelim uspjeh, jer nemate pojma koliko me svaki vas uspjeh raduje!!


*Marina25*, dobrodošla i još prije preselila na trudnički pdf, zapravo uhvati se u ovaj jesenjski vlakić koji je Denny povela i, naravno, budi i dalje tako optimistična, dobar je recept za uspjeh  :Yes: 
Btw, i ja sam jučer pretkraj smjene bila kod dr. Poljaka, možda smo se i srele...  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

super pinky  , sad  ides mirna  u postupak,

 iš iš iš  prehlada..........na SD su govorili,  u biti  su me isprepadali sa tim punim mjehurem a ja pij i pij i pij  ,pa onda nisam mogla  izdrzat vise pa na wc  :Laughing:   ali na transferu  dr. se nije bunio ....ja ispustila pola   :Grin: 
izgleda  da je na citu  jos  gore  s tim ? bas mora biti  pun  puncat

----------


## Denny

Šta se tiće MM, samnom je bio na svim konzultacijama, na jednom AIH, i na trudničkim uzv-ovima. Na folikulometrijama nije, ali pravio mi je društvo nakon punkcije i transfera, to im nitko ne brani. On je u stvari od početka uspostavio neki prijateljski odnos sa dr. P. tako da mu više nije neugodno pitati sve što ga zanima i biti samnom kad treba. Meni se sviđa taj partnerski odnos, jer smo svi jednako uključeni u praćenje trudnoće. 

A u vezi pokazivanja blastica okolo... prvo je dr. P. moje "bebe" pokazao cijeloj čekaoni, onda MM cijeloj rodbini, a na kraju sam ih stavila i na internet... Dakle, nema tko ih nije vidio. Ishod - ne da su se samo ugnjezdile, one su išle i korak dalje!  :Grin: 

*matto* ~~~~ pusa mrvicama i samo ti njih pokazuj!
*MARINA25 -* dobro nam došla i sretno ti u postupku!*
crvenkapice, pinky, aleksandraj* - sretno cure!* 
gargamelici i Žanet* želim sretan i dirljiv prvi uzv! Nadam se da ćete čuti mala srca!  :Heart:

----------


## goa

Dobrodošlica *Marini25*, vidi koliko trudnica, na pravom si mjestu  :Very Happy: ,a i brzi ste, obično se svi puno duže suočavamo s problemom!
*Matto  ,* želim ti još jedan ugodan jesenski dan, da brže prođu trenuci isčekivanja!
Slike blastica.. evo, dok naš dečko svaki dan može zakoračiti na ovaj svijet, znamo se uhvatiti kako gledamo tu sliku i pitamo se koji je on od njih dvije, kojeg bi spola bilo drugo i kakvo bi bilo  :Grin: , tako to ide, valjda..
Posebni  :Kiss:  *Pinky, Crvenkapici i Aleksandraj* da se uskoro svi zgražaju: _Koliki ti je to stomak ?!_

----------


## Denny

Hej *goa*, zaboravila sam ti napisat da smo se ipak vidjele prošli put! Da, ja sam ona plava koja je strepila (i strepi i dalje) :Grin: , a ti si ona što je išla na ctg? Aaaa, koji ljepi trbuščić imaš! Puse velike tebi i momčiću, čekamo ga s nestrpljenjem!  :Kiss:

----------


## goa

> Hej *goa*, zaboravila sam ti napisat da smo se ipak vidjele prošli put! Da, ja sam ona plava koja je strepila (i strepi i dalje), a ti si ona što je išla na ctg? Aaaa, koji ljepi trbuščić imaš! Puse velike tebi i momčiću, čekamo ga s nestrpljenjem!


Je, ja sam ta  :Grin: ( osim ako nije još neka posli išla na ctg!), ma da nisi toliko strepila, vjerojatno bih te i zazvala, ali sam te pustila da proživiš _te trenutke,_posebni su i svaki se bilježi u sjećanje  :Kiss: ! A ti samo polako i vedro  :Heart: !

----------


## matto

Drage cure, sve vas  :Kiss: 
  još se vodi polemika oko toga gdje je mjesto muževima, mislim da sam jednom o tome napisala komentar na potpomognuta u slo. tamo  muževi pridržavaju suknjice suprugama u sobi sa još desetak skoro pa golih žena, meni bi bilo neugodno ali su me  :Taps: uz komentar ne treba svoditi muževe na davaoce sperme. Kako bilo, smatram da sve ovisi od njihovih želja, nisam ni za kakve prisile pa ne bih muža ni pod koju cijenu prisiljavala da sa mnom bude u sali isto tako ako to zaželi ne bi mu zabranjivala, ali puno toga ne ovisi o nama nego o politici klinike, o prostoru kojim raspolože. Ne treba zaboraviti da tamo u tim sobama ste rijetko sami osobito na punkcijama i da tu leže druge polugole žene, meni recimo ne bi bilo ugodno da me promatraju dok ležim u zelenoj suknjici tuđi muževi. Klinika je klinika, a spavaća soba je spavaća soba a nekada u pogledu, osmjehu, ima toliko nježnosti da vam i ne treba "pridržavanje suknjice" :Wink: .

----------


## matto

ode jedan dio posta možda je i tako bolje jer pišem.... :Embarassed: 
   kao da sam na bolovanju, usput soc. doc. mi je napisala na doznaci "bolest zbog problema u trudnoći", nije mi dozvolila da zatvorim bolovanje do bete a ni poslije bete, uz riječi „mala bi na posao, e nećeš, šetaj, idi na more uživaj“, nisam joj trebala pokazivati sličice jer je pročitala i ono od doc. P mirovati kod kuće. 
    Pinky, vjerovala sam da ćeš se ti te prehlade riješiti no nastavi s voćem, juhama, šteta što si alergična na med poslala bih ti nizvodno koju teglu kao iskusna pčelarica, :Wink:  
  Goa,  kako je lijepo čitati te, jeste da shvatiš kako vrijeme leti, kao da si jučer objavila trudnoću, ali bit će brzo mama to me raduje. 
  Denny, kada je slijedeći UZV, vjerojatno bi ti išla sako malo na cito i gledala mrvice kako rastu milimetar po milimetar,
  Meni taj puni mjehur nikad nije jasan, a problem mi je stvarno, tek sam ovaj put bila punog mjehura kako treba. Kako Pinky budeš stalno gola pa zar te ne pokriju dekicom. Ovaj put je mene doc. P. pokrio plavom dekicom, to me je baš raznježilo, pretpostavljam da je to posao sestara, ali pošto nije bilo moje Stefi :Heart: , priskočio je doc.. Također, bila sam u dugim pamučnim čarapama, mislila sam da će se buniti jer to ipak nije primjereno za salu, a doc. je rekao kako bi me trebalo slikati jer sam se valjda zbog punog mjehura skupila na onoj stolici s a glavu naslonila na ruku pa sam bila smiješna. 

još jednom Pinky, Crvenkapice, Aleksandraj i Marina35, sreću do neba vam želim u postupcima

----------


## gargamelica

Drage cure evo nas s prvog uzv  :Very Happy: 
goa evo i ja kao i ti s velikom betom a nisu dvojke :Wink: 
i posto jos nije punih 6 tjedana nismo culi ali smo vidjeli pulsiranje jednog malog junackog srca. :Heart: 
Mm je prvi put bio s mnom i i bilo mu je neugodno sve dok nije vidio njegovu mrvu  :Zaljubljen: a ja luda trazim po onom ekranu di je drugo ( bila sam uvjerena da su dvojke)
Naravno da nisam razocarana sad sam skroz euforicna i puuuuno mirnija 

Denny kako vas cetvero  :Wink: 

matto drzim fige i miruj tj odmaraj

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Dobrodošlica *Marini25*, vidi koliko trudnica, na pravom si mjestu ,a i brzi ste, obično se svi puno duže suočavamo s problemom!
> *Matto  ,* želim ti još jedan ugodan jesenski dan, da brže prođu trenuci isčekivanja!
> Slike blastica.. evo, dok naš dečko svaki dan može zakoračiti na ovaj svijet, znamo se uhvatiti kako gledamo tu sliku i pitamo se koji je on od njih dvije, kojeg bi spola bilo drugo i kakvo bi bilo , tako to ide, valjda..
> Posebni  *Pinky, Crvenkapici i Aleksandraj* da se uskoro svi zgražaju: _Koliki ti je to stomak ?!_



uh nadam se  da cu uskoro moci  susjedi  napokon reci  ; ovo je trudnicki stomak  :Smile:  a ne od rucka ( uvijek me gnjavi  s tim  )
iz tvojih  usta  goa  u Bozije usi...u Bozije  usi   !!!

----------


## matto

Gargamelice, bravo za malo :Heart:  treperavo,
uživaj u trudnoći i naravno piši kako se osjećaš :Wink:

----------


## crvenkapica77

mm bi htjeo ulaziti samnom,ima  uvijek zelju, ali  ja ga ne zovem  :Rolling Eyes: 
ali dobro...bit ce  vremena ako Bog da....
i  sto se tice  pokrivanja , na aih-u  me je uvijek Šparac pokrivao dekicom  :Grin: 

i   saljem svima veliku  pusuuuu :Heart: 

  gargamelica :Heart:

----------


## žanet

Da se i ja javim ponosno nakon prvog UZ.Doktor prezadovoljan pa naravno onda i ja.Vidi se g.v i početna pulsacija srca.Predivno i nezamislivo,onako mala mrvica i treperi.Prekrasno!Sretna!! :Yes:  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

zanet  bas mi je drago  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## aleksandraj

[Posebni  :Kiss:  *Pinky, Crvenkapici i Aleksandraj* da se uskoro svi zgražaju: _Koliki ti je to stomak ?!_[/QUOTE]


Haha, bas ja uvijeik imam stomak kao da sam u trecem mjesecu....vec su me nekoliko puta proglasavali trudnom  :Smile:

----------


## Denny

*Žanet, gargamelice* - bravo za mala srca!  :Very Happy: 
Ja sam još ravna ko daska. Uvijek sam imala mali stomačić, tako da mi se ne primjeti ništa. Nisam još dobila ni deka, nisam gladna, nikad mi nije bilo muka... neka ful čudna trudnica!  :Dancing Fever: 
*matto* - sa zakašnjenjem hvala na čestitkama za ulazak u deveti tjedan! Kako si samo znala?  :Wink:  U biti ovo je već deseti tjedan!
HOĆU MUČNINUUUU!!! Pa šta je ovo, tri bebe, simptoma nigdje?? Nadam se da je sve ok, ispalit ću na živce do sljedećeg uzv! (koji je by the way za desetak dana).

----------


## aleksandraj

> *Žanet, gargamelice* - bravo za mala srca! 
> Ja sam još ravna ko daska. Uvijek sam imala mali stomačić, tako da mi se ne primjeti ništa. Nisam još dobila ni deka, nisam gladna, nikad mi nije bilo muka... neka ful čudna trudnica! 
> *matto* - sa zakašnjenjem hvala na čestitkama za ulazak u deveti tjedan! Kako si samo znala?  U biti ovo je već deseti tjedan!
> HOĆU MUČNINUUUU!!! Pa šta je ovo, tri bebe, simptoma nigdje?? Nadam se da je sve ok, ispalit ću na živce do sljedećeg uzv! (koji je by the way za desetak dana).


 
ja bas pricam s kolegicom, a ona kaze da kada nema mucnine onda stizu curice...............

----------


## maja8

gargamelica,žanet  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za male treperive :Heart:  
matto~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivnu betu
danny~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da trudnoća i dalje bude školska kao i do sada
svim čekalicama koječeg ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Love:  :Love:

----------


## matto

Denny, draga  :Kiss: pa kako neću znati u kojem je tjednu trudnoće meni mila osoba, ne zaboravi u mislima s tobom odbrojavam i znaj da jedna te ista osoba može imati potpuno različite simptome u dvije trudnoće. Sestra mm s curicom, pazi sad Aleksandraj: povraćanje do 4 mjeseca onda nekontrolirana glad zbog koje se nije uspjela riješiti ni danas viška kilograma. Nakon toga trudnoća s dečkom ni traga mučninama pa ti sad budi pametan. S druge strane mene tješi tvoj nedostatak simptoma u desetom tjednu jer po tome sam i ja trudna :Wink:  simptomima ni traga ni glasa, ali imam neke druge nepoželjne koji najavljuju dolazak vještice. Jutros sam čak mislila da sam procurila, pa sam žurnim koracima napustila kavu međutim to su bili samo utrogestani, a od jučer prišt na čelu ne ulijeva mi baš nadu u uspjeh.
  Žanet bravo draga za srčeko :Zaljubljen: , neka i od sada sve bude uredu, želi ti školsku, dosadnu trudnoću, uživaj i pazi mrvicu.
Cure uživajte u sunčanom danu, šetnji, kavci, pa i u shopingu, ako netko voli, nadam se da će nam idući tjedan donijeti pregršt dobrih vjesti :Bye:  .

----------


## crvenkapica77

joj matto   sjetih se sebe   :Smile:    na kavi sam  , osjetim nesto  procuri,   ajme  sva sam u bedu   , ostavljam  prije,  trcim kuci,  kad ono od  utrica    :Smile:  i tako  nekoliko puta.....totalni strah od menge  .....a tebi zelim da  je ne vidis   9mj  :Love:

----------


## vesnare

*Gargamelice* i *Žanet* bravo za mala pulsirajuća :Heart:  :Heart: 

*Denny* ni ja u prvoj trudnoći niti jedan simptom. Osjećala sam se predivno, puno ljepše nego prije trudnoće i sve sam mogla do dan pred porod, a ovaj put ajmeeeee. Tako ne opterećuj se simptomima :Yes: 

*Matto* držim fige za betu i *Crvenkapici* za uspješan postupak :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## mijumiju

da se pridružim svim ovim divnima ženama i da podijelimo savjete...
imala sam jedan IVF i beta*0,  sada smo bili u Splitu 28.10.2010 dobili smo 3 embrića, jedan je tako-tako a druga dva su super...sada čekamo....iako me boli stomak,žiga me,nadam se da nije ništa strašno. ležimo i čekamo za 14 dana da vadimo betu...

----------


## Adikica

Drage moje suborke Matto ,Deny, Pinky, crvenkapica ,žanet aleksandraj, gargamelica ,goa i sve ostale nemoj te mi zamjeriti što vas se nisam sjetila  hvala Vam što ste bile uz mene u mojim sretnim danima i u danima kojima sam čekala  svoju betu jer tuga je obuzelea moje srce moju dušu raspadam se u komadiće pokšavam pokupiti djelove tijela ali boli jako boli samo da vam javim MOJE BEBE NEMA VIŠE U MENI ,srce moje bebe nije prokucalo  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  morala sam na kiretažu koja je već obavljena u bolnici jer sam juče hitno otišla u bolnicu.
Moj dragi dr.Poljak koji je prije svega čovjek VELIKA SRCA koji je mogu reći bio u većem šoku od mene i rekao mi nije samo vama teško nego i meni jer je i ovo moje djete , pa eto vi procjenite kakav je naš doktor Poljak koji me je uspio usređiti pa eto bar 7,tjedana , a nemogu reći od mog muža koji je bio skamenjen kada je dr.objavio vjest  objavio je mi da moram na kiretažu jer srčeko malo nije prokucalo.Eto moj izvještaj sa drugog UZV nemogu više pisat kada dođem malo sebi hvala Vam još jedanput :Crying or Very sad: 

Matto moj tebi želim od srca uspjeh kao i mojoj Deny i svim curama.

----------


## crvenkapica77

*adikica * draga  nasa    . :Love: ....uh...kako je ovo tesko ,    jako mi je zao  :Crying or Very sad:   sta reci  ....nemam rijeci , ostala sam paf    :Sad:

----------


## matto

Joj draga moja Adikice,    plačem,  ne mogu se zaustaviti  :Crying or Very sad: 

mislila sam na tebe ovih dana, a ni slutila nisam zbog čega se ne javljaš
 u mojoj glavi razlozi tvog nejavljanja bilo su puno ljepši. 

Nažalost, draga moja znam kroz što prolaziš iako ti je vjerojatno teže nego meni jer si prije izgubljene trudnoće imala i biokemijsku. Ne želim pisati isprazne riječ tipa "proći će", "preboljet ćeš", a opet ne želim te još više rastuživati, ali draga moja bol koju sada osjećaš možda će s vremenom biti manja, ubila bi nas je uvijek istog intenziteta ,a ti ćeš naučiti živjeti s njom. 

U jedno sam sigurna dok god živiš nećeš zaboraviti sličicu s UZV-a, tu sićušnu mrvu od nekoliko milimetara, cijeli tvoj svemir, zvijezdu na dlanu,  

zaboravit ćeš lica dragih i manje dragih ljudi koji više nisu s tobom s godinama ali to sićušno biće nikada jer mogu oni izvesti kiretažu, ali tvoju mrvicu ne mogu otrgnuti od tvog srca. 

Mila, hvala ti što u teškim trenucima misliš na mene, a ja se nadam da ćeš vremenom smoći snage za dalje, nemoj tugu zadržavati u sebi, podjeli je s osobama do koji ti je stalo kojima je stalo do tebe, i ako za to osjetiš potrebu plači, bilo gdje na ulici, na poslu, nemoj se suzdržavati poslije će ti biti lakše  Voljela bih da te sada mogu zagrliti :Love: , nekako utješiti....

----------


## gargamelica

Adikice draga zelim tu svu snagu svijeta 
Dok sam citala nisam mogla udahnuti  :Sad:  ogromna nevjerica  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kiara79

Adikice,strašno mi je žao :Crying or Very sad: ...drži se.. :Love:

----------


## žanet

O Bože, zašto to radiš,samo se pitam?Zašto neke ljude toliko na kušnju stavljaš?Zašto to sad nije mogla biti sreća do kraja?Adikice toliko suosjećam i bojim se i za svoju mrvu.
Sigurno sve ipak ima svoj razlog,mora ga biti.Ostati jak i uzdignute glave, samo naprijed!Doći će i ta sreća koja je nekom servirana,a netko se mora za nju dobro napatit.
Želim ti puno,puno snage i vjere!

----------


## mijumiju

Adikica...vjeruj da ce doci dani srece...

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Adikica...vjeruj da ce doci dani srece...



dobro dosla  kod nas......jesi i ti u CITA  ?  ili si  kbc  .....sretno

----------


## vesnare

Draga Adikice nisam se nadala ovako tužnim vijestima, a susrela si se sa onim što svi mi najviše strepimo. :Love:  :Crying or Very sad: 
Drži se draga i skupi snagu, jer idući put će bit sve OK. Mora :Heart:

----------


## Jesen82

cure moje.. dugo me nije bilo pa sam sad pohvatala sve što se dogodilo...

adikica - jako jako jako mi je žao... što god da drugo kažem znam da neće pomoći :Sad:  želim ti da sva bol što prije nestane u obliku bezbrižne trudnoće, junačkog srca što kuca i prekrasnog djeteta...drži se

denny - ne mogu vjerovati! trojke! vau :Very Happy:  isplatilo se svo čekanje... želim ti svu sreću!

sve ostale cure.. vidim da je puno trudnica... svima koje su dočekale i koje još čekaju šaljem velike zagrljaje i želim sve najbolje!

ja bila kod Lučija... čovjek je super.. krajem 11-og idem na AIH, uvjerio me da bi htio da probamo još jednom ali njegovom metodom (ona malo drugačije stimulira klomifenom nego Citaši) držite mi fige... ljubim vas sve!

----------


## aleksandraj

> Joj draga moja Adikice, plačem, ne mogu se zaustaviti 
> 
> 
> U jedno sam sigurna dok god živiš nećeš zaboraviti sličicu s UZV-a, tu sićušnu mrvu od nekoliko milimetara, cijeli tvoj svemir, zvijezdu na dlanu, 
> 
> zaboravit ćeš lica dragih i manje dragih ljudi koji više nisu s tobom s godinama ali to sićušno biće nikada jer mogu oni izvesti kiretažu, ali tvoju mrvicu ne mogu otrgnuti od tvog srca. 
> 
> Mila, hvala ti što u teškim trenucima misliš na mene, a ja se nadam da ćeš vremenom smoći snage za dalje, nemoj tugu zadržavati u sebi, podjeli je s osobama do koji ti je stalo kojima je stalo do tebe, i ako za to osjetiš potrebu plači, bilo gdje na ulici, na poslu, nemoj se suzdržavati poslije će ti biti lakše Voljela bih da te sada mogu zagrliti, nekako utješiti....


 
Draga moja, znam što to znači jer sam i sama prošla jedan gubitak bebe u sedmom tjednu (isto srce nije prokucalo) i mogu se složiti s Matto što god je rekla. Točno prije godinu dana sam imala bokemijsku i sada se prisjećam na ove datume tog strašnog vremena i zašto se nakon svih naših patnji to mora tako završiti. Nema riječi utjehe, znam...ali barem znaj da smo sve uz tebe i tvog malog anđela :Saint: . I stvarno riječi hvale za dr Poljaka jer su komentari mojih dosadašnjih dr u tim situacijama bili dosta neprimjereni...drži nam se, uz tebe smo

----------


## mijumiju

> dobro dosla  kod nas......jesi i ti u CITA  ?  ili si  kbc  .....sretno



crvenkapice, ja sam ti u CITO kod Poljaka...stvarno su predivni. nešto me jajnik lijevi boli kao da će puknuti pa me to kopka,inače sam dosta mirnija nego prvi put. nada je tu pa ćemo vidjeti. vidim da je tebi u 11 mj. držim fige i vjerujem da ćemo svi jednog dana čuti plač naših beba...

----------


## goa

*Adikice ,* što god napisala, što god rekla.. :Love: ..

----------


## Adikica

Cure moje od srca Vam hvala svima volim Vas sve tako ste mi prirasle srcu , a pogotovo u ovom teškom trenutku da samo značite koliko mi znači Vaša potpora sve vas Volim :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: .
Dosta sam utjehe dobila ovih dana ali vaša utjeha me u srce pogađa jer znam da je od srca od osoba koje prolaze sve boli ,tuge a i sreću bome kojoj se samo mi ovdje znamo radovati jer znamo kako smo došli do naše djece.
Gargamelica ,Žanet ništa se ne sekirati ovo što se meni desilo je slučajnost  i nismo svi isti tako da vi slobodno možete uživati u svojoj trudnoći .
Sve ostale cure volim vas

----------


## crvenkapica77

*adikice   saljem veliki   * 
*
mijumiju  * SRETNO  :Smile:

----------


## Blekonja

ajme adikice tužna sam do neba  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  drži se!!!!!

----------


## anabanana

Adikice, tuzna sam skupa s tobom, ovakve stvari kad procitam....prestrasno.

----------


## anabanana

Molim cure ako itko zna nekakav apartman za iznajmiti u blizini CITA, da mi javi na pp, bila bih jako zahvalna. Idemo na postupak sredinom 11. mjeseca, a ne putuje mi se svaki dan Zadar-Split, mozda bi bilo povoljnije da ostanem u Splitu do aspiracije. S obzirom da imam dosta staza u MPO, ali po Petrovoj i po VV, vidim da se postupci uveliko razlikuju. Malo sam se uplasila tog pij, pij, za transfer, jer to prvi put cujem. Nitko mi nikad nije spomenuo da popijem vode prije transfera, jedino da ne trebam doci na taste..........
Ima li koja cura iz Zadra u  postupku u 11.mjesecu, moza mi se isto javiti pp..
Hvala, i zelim srecu i uspjesne postupke svima!

----------


## mijumiju

> Molim cure ako itko zna nekakav apartman za iznajmiti u blizini CITA, da mi javi na pp, bila bih jako zahvalna. Idemo na postupak sredinom 11. mjeseca, a ne putuje mi se svaki dan Zadar-Split, mozda bi bilo povoljnije da ostanem u Splitu do aspiracije. S obzirom da imam dosta staza u MPO, ali po Petrovoj i po VV, vidim da se postupci uveliko razlikuju. Malo sam se uplasila tog pij, pij, za transfer, jer to prvi put cujem. Nitko mi nikad nije spomenuo da popijem vode prije transfera, jedino da ne trebam doci na taste..........
> Ima li koja cura iz Zadra u  postupku u 11.mjesecu, moza mi se isto javiti pp..
> Hvala, i zelim srecu i uspjesne postupke svima!



anabanana, ja sam sad bila u splitu u -apartmani M- na Znjanu tel.: + 385 21/455-058  nama je se jako svidjelo u njima imas sve sto je potrebno ovi mali apartmani gdje smo mi bili cijena je bila 210 kn noc. To ti je od Cita minutu sa autom odmah je blizu.

----------


## Denny

> tuga je obuzelea moje srce moju dušu raspadam se u komadiće pokšavam pokupiti djelove tijela ali boli jako boli samo da vam javim MOJE BEBE NEMA VIŠE U MENI ,srce moje bebe nije prokucalo


Ponekad se zaista pitam zašto. Zašto nam Bog da sreću, samo na trenutak, da je osjetimo, da zadrhtimo cijelim tijelom... I onda nam je uzme... Bez pitanja i bez najave, u trenu! I sruši nam cijeli svijet...

Bi li bilo lakše da je odmah bio minus? Da je beta bila negativna? 
Plakala bi danima, i onda se mjesecima pitala zašto nije uspjelo i možeš li ikada zatrudnjeti.
Sada znaš da možeš.
Sedam tjedana mala mrvica je rasla u tebi, implantirala se. Sedam tjedana si bila mama. 
Možda nikad nećemo saznati zašto vam je okrutna ruka sudbine oduzela to malo čudo... Ali jedno je sigurno - ona je postojala, i to nitko ne može izbrisati, kao ni osjećaje sreće i ponosa koje si doživjela ovih dana.

Tako bi te rado sad zagrlila, mogu zamisliti kako se osjećaš. Ja sam se rasplakala jučer kad sam vidjela tvoj post, tako me nešto stislo oko srca, nisam mogla napisati ni riječi...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Možda će s vremenom bol polako popuštati, iako nikad neće nestati. Bitno je da znaš da ti za to nisi kriva, kriva je majka priroda. Dogodilo se. Nadam se da ćeš polako skupiti snage za dalje, i da će ti tvoja mrvica dati ono što ni jedan doktor ne može - NADU da će se čudo dogoditi opet, NADU da ti to možeš... i da ćeš uskoro opet biti mama - ne samo sedam tjedana, nego zauvijek.

Jako, jako mi je žao!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Blekonja

ajme Denny  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kinki

Adikice, nemam riječi da te utješim...Volila bih ti nekako posudit svu svoju snagu sada da nekako prođeš kroz tu bol i nastaviš dalje....Grlim te...

----------


## kinki

> Molim cure ako itko zna nekakav apartman za iznajmiti u blizini CITA, da mi javi na pp, bila bih jako zahvalna. Idemo na postupak sredinom 11. mjeseca, a ne putuje mi se svaki dan Zadar-Split, mozda bi bilo povoljnije da ostanem u Splitu do aspiracije. S obzirom da imam dosta staza u MPO, ali po Petrovoj i po VV, vidim da se postupci uveliko razlikuju. Malo sam se uplasila tog pij, pij, za transfer, jer to prvi put cujem. Nitko mi nikad nije spomenuo da popijem vode prije transfera, jedino da ne trebam doci na taste..........
> Ima li koja cura iz Zadra u  postupku u 11.mjesecu, moza mi se isto javiti pp..
> Hvala, i zelim srecu i uspjesne postupke svima!


Ja volim primiti sve MPO-vke kod sebe doma, al  ću u to vrijeme biti u Zagrebu u postupku. Ako kojim slučajem ne budem išla u Zg kod mene ste dobrodošli, nisam blizu CITO-a al imam auto :Smile: )  Javim ti se!!!

----------


## laky

*kinki* stara ti si extra!!!!

----------


## anabanana

kinki, dakle.........sta jos ima takvih ljudi??????????? Puno ti hvala, samo to sto si se i ponudila mi govori sve o tebi. Bilo bi to super, ako i ne bilo bi super samo da se upoznamo, vidim da i ti imas MPO staza. Ja sam u prosla 7 ET u Zagrebu,sto prirodnih, sto stimuliranih, 8. je bio BINGO. Trebam dobit vjesticu oko 12.11., pa peti dan na folikolumetriju. Onda ne znam kako ce ici dalje, hoce li biti i injekcija uz femaru, i jel moram svaki dan na UZV? U svakom slucaju, stvarno si super, i puno ti hvala na ponudi !!!!  Cut cemo se !

----------


## anabanana

evo, nasla smjestaj, apartmani M...poslala upit i dobila odgovor. Kinki, hvala ti od sveg srca i zelim ti uspjeh u Zagrebu, da se vratis doma sa jednim malim purgerom u trbuhu !!!!!

----------


## mijumiju

anabanana,lijepo je dole.joj ma meni je Split i onako prelijep.drzim fige...

----------


## Pinky

Adikice draga, strašno mi je žao ..... drži se, mislim na tebe

----------


## matto

Drage moje, ovih sam dana u gužvi, pa i ne pišem tako često, 

kupili smo novi stan pa neprestano kalkuliram, računam, iscrtavam, manji je od dosadašnjeg pa treba sve stvari smjestiti,
  Adikice :Love:  nadam se da si malo bolje, mislim na tebe,
  Pinky draga sretno, neka ovo bue „postupak u sridu“,  a od 2.dc. barem tri više folikulića nego obično :Wink: ,
Možete me smatrati ludom, ali već sam se počela pripremati za neuspjeh, nekoliko neprospavanih noći, po koja suza, i saznanje da ne uspijevaju svi sa blasticama, aktivirala sam svoje "podzemne kanale" u razmjeni valuta za slijedeći postupak, sklopila krila, napolju je ipak kiša. 
Danas me zvao doc.P, poznavajući me mislio je da sam već radila test :Wink: , 
malo je trebalo da kažem kako sam već sklopila krila jer je napolju kiša (čitaj nemam simptoma), ali sam za sve okrivila korogon ili kako li se već ta injekcija zove, i kako je zbog njega još rano, te smo se složili da test mogu raditi u četvrtak. 
Nisam mu rekla da već razmjenjujem kune za slijedeći postupak, čovjek bi mogao pomisliti da sam malo :Bouncing: …, ali sam priznala da ima dana kad mislim kako je najpametnije ne raditi test. 
Znam da to zvuči kukavički, ah što bi sad rekli svi ti ljudi koji me smatraju iznimno hrabrom kada sebi dajem injekcije u stomak,
ugodni snovi.

----------


## crvenkapica77

*matto * ja ne zelim ni pomisliti da ti neces biti trudna ovaj put.....ti si definitivno  slij.  cito  trudnica  . :Yes:   :Love:  
.pa onda  pinky   :Wink: 
   pa  valjda  i ja   :Smile: 
e da u petak sam na UZV

----------


## Denny

Draga matto, samo ti razmjenjuj kune, trebat će ti za trudničke uzv-ove, jer ti si po meni trudna i gotovo! 
A ovo za sklopljena krila te potpuno razumijem, i ja sam se nekako pritajila, i svašta mi se mota po glavi, za sve krivim ovu kišu i loše vrijeme, fali mi sunca... Otkad se ono dogodilo Adikici, ja odjednom imam osjećaj da ću procuriti!?! Ali ono, pravi pms, samo šta nije stigla! Eto što ti je psiha!
Puse velike ti šaljem, i drži se još malo! I da, hrabra si, jako, dok druge cure padaju u bed, ti si već isplanirala sljedeći postupak?? Od srca ti želim da ti zatreba tek za treće dijete!
Pinky, crvenkapice - sretno cureee!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## goa

Danas u čekaonici Cita leptir  :Heart: ! Ne leptirica, već pravi prekrasni žuti leptir! Zagledala se u njega s primjesom čuđenja i divljenja i uskliknula u sebi: *Matto, evo ga!
*Cure, samo hrabro naprijed  :Love: !

----------


## Ti

znam da upadam kao padobranac ali šokirana sam!!!! vidi ovo
http://www.novilist.hr/2010/02/04/um...podobnik-.aspx

----------


## rozalija

Cure drage evo i mene konačno doma.
Hvala vam svima na čestitkama povodom rođenja moje male mrvice.
Uglavnom tek jučer smo stigli doma, bilo je nekih komplikacija poslije CR, mami se upalila dva gornja sloja rane i stalo sam bila pod temperaturom, primala voltarene, previjali ranu ali sada je ok, temperature nema, ranu previja moj muž i guramo laganini.

A pile moje malo, ajme cure, koji osijećaj. Ona je stvarno istovremeno smiješna, slatka, ma neznam kako da opišem. Sada se lagano uhodavamo, mama nema baš puno mlijeka,ali nadam se da će biti bolje.

Čestitke našoj Danny, za trojčeke, mene je matto izvještavala o tome šta se događa. Prekrasno draga danny, od  :Heart:  ti želim da sve bude za 5.
A za matto ja ne sumnjam ona je trudnica 100%, zajedno ćemo mi gurati kolica sljedeće godine.
Goa primaklo se  i tebi draga, još malo i vidjećeš svoje pile, osijećaj je neopisiv. Od  :Heart:  ti želim najljepši susret.
Gargamelica čestitam draga na lijepoj beti.
Adikica žao mi je draga moja  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  drži se.
Pinky sada si ti na redu, punim plućima ja i moje pile navijamo za tebe.
Svim  curama želim da što prije ugledaju svoje +.

Puno pusica svima šaljemo ja i moje malo pilence.

----------


## gargamelica

Matto isto sam i ja planirala sljedeci postupak, onaj tjedan prije bete sam bila jakooooo pala u svakom pogledu.
Mislim da ce se Denny sjetiti moje recenice da mi se cini da se cuda dogadaju nekom drugom :Wink:  kad ono cudo s cetri znamenke !!!!!
A simptomi pravi kao pms i svaki cas kao da ce procurit.
Zato ti drzim fige da si bila u "zabludi "kao i ja  :Smile: 
Joj Denny mislim da znam kako ti je jer od kad se Adikici dogodila tuga ja sam totalno potonula i tjeram crne misli od sebe :Sad: 
Mi jos nismo culi srce vec smo vidjeli pulsiranje i brojim dane i sate do sljedeceg tjedna kad je uzv !!!!

Curama u postupku zelim puno lijepih folikula i stanica i naravno velikih beta  :Smile:

----------


## Adikica

Cure moje najprije da čestitam Rozaliji od srca za malu mrvicu  :Heart: 
Matto moja ja sam tebi rekla da ti meni mirišeš na trudnicu a moji osjećaji rjetko varaju zapravo 100%sam sigurna nemoj misliti da nastojim da te utješim nego to zaista i mislim.
Deny moja , gargamelice ma šta ja to čitam pobogu kakva tuga vas je obuzela vi ste trudnice ,a to što se meni desilo to je slučajnost drage moje nismo sve iste , znam da se nemože čovjek potpuno opustiti ali ako se meni to desilo nemora i vama pa pogledajte šta naši doktori sa poliklinike rade ma čuda rade i koliko trudnica.Ja sam već malo bolje i kada se potpuno oporavim u nove pobjede zato glavu gore drage moje Voli vas vaša Adikica i šalje jedan veliki  :Love: .

----------


## crvenkapica77

drago mi je  _Adikice _ da si bolje i da vec razmisljas o slij. postupku...naprijed  draga  , nedaj  se  :Heart:

----------


## vesna3

evo da i ja napišem koju riječ.pokušavala sam pratiti šta se ovde događa ali ne baš redovito.
do sada sam pohodila vv i ovo proljeće smo obavili zadnji FET,neuspješno.nisam mislila da ćemo opet krenuti u stimulaciju jer sam oba puta na VV imala hs.
ipak smo se odlučili za još jedan postupak i sad sam vrlo optimistična.dr.P je vrlo zadovoljan kako sam reagirala na terapiju,sve js su bile zrele,jučer je bio transfer 2 blastociste i sad slijedi 2 tjedna griženja noktiju. 
moja cura koja sad ima već 5 ipo godina ne zna šta se događa osim da mamu bole leđa pa je ne mogu prenositi,pita me jučer koliko moram ostati u bolnici *kad* rodim bebu.možda dijeca stvarno imaju 6 čulo.
držim fige svima u postupku i naravno onima koje čekaju rezultate

----------


## Sela

Mali upad,curke;*Aleksandraj* inbox please..!!!

----------


## aleksandraj

> Mali upad,curke;*Aleksandraj* inbox please..!!!


evo draga "maminka"... :Smile:

----------


## matto

Cure hvala vam srce ste :Kiss: , 
Goa, zastao mi je dah kad sam pročitala tvoj post
Adikice, korak po korak drago mi je čitati poruke u kojima vidim koliko si ti zapravo snažna žena, iako si se kako kažeš "raspala u komade". Također, znam da ti je tm velika utjeha i pomoć i da ćete zajedno sve lakše prebrodriti, 
Rozi i Jeleni :Kiss: , cure čujemo se kad se gužva stiša,
Denny i Gargamelice, nema tužnih misli, konačno ste mame i uživajte u trudnoći, znam da brinite a to je za mame normalno, pa mame brinu i kad su im djeca već odrasla, ali ako se nešto strašno doogodilo drugome ne znači da će se dogoditi vama i neće se dogoditi vama.
Danas sam konačno kupila test, nisam ga kupovala ranije jer bi se dovela u napast da piš..., i ne znam kako se osjećam u jednom trenutku pomislim da bih i mogla biti trudna, a u drugom kako je to čudo rezervirano za druge, stvarno pomiješani osjećaji. No dogovorila sam se s doc. P. sutra radim test pa što bude, nema ni ranije ni kasnije, dogovor je dogovor :Wink: .

----------


## žanet

Eto ni ja nisam pisala ovih dana jer me strašno pogodilo to što se desilo Adikici,a nikad je vidila u životu nisam.Toliko suosjećam sa svakom od vas i moram priznat da mi je to malo čudno,ovako virtualno.Takva sam ja emotivna dušica,nisam smila ni otvorit forum od straha da nešto slično ne pročitam.Tek danas se malo bolje osjećam i mislim pozitivno.Svaki tren sam mislila kako će se i meni nešto takvoga dogodit,a onda još mislim kako je meni sljedeći ultrazvuk za 4 tjedna,a svima vama je bio za 2 tjedna.

Matto, želim ti dvije debele crtice!!!!

----------


## Pinky

matto, jedva čekam sutra da pročitam brojku od koje ću pasti na dupe!!!
ma to je to draga moja, ovaj puta i ti i ja ostajemo trudne! basta.
ja sam se danas prvi puta sama ubola! :ponosna:

----------


## kinki

> kinki, dakle.........sta jos ima takvih ljudi??????????? Puno ti hvala, samo to sto si se i ponudila mi govori sve o tebi. Bilo bi to super, ako i ne bilo bi super samo da se upoznamo, vidim da i ti imas MPO staza. Ja sam u prosla 7 ET u Zagrebu,sto prirodnih, sto stimuliranih, 8. je bio BINGO. Trebam dobit vjesticu oko 12.11., pa peti dan na folikolumetriju. Onda ne znam kako ce ici dalje, hoce li biti i injekcija uz femaru, i jel moram svaki dan na UZV? U svakom slucaju, stvarno si super, i puno ti hvala na ponudi !!!!  Cut cemo se !


Ma nije to ništa posebno draga,  puno je žena i meni pomoglo.  A jedna cura iz Dubrovnika koju sam isto tako primila kod sebe kad je bila u postupku na CITO-u, sada mi je jedna od najboljih prijateljica.  (rodila je odavno :Smile: ))
Uvik govorim da su ta prijateljstva, koja sam stekla tokom godina pokušavanja da zatrudnim, vrijedna cijele te muke!!!!  Nadam se da ćemo se upoznati, šaljem ti broj na pp :Smile: )

----------


## Pinky

naša legenda kinki mi je poklonila femaru, koju upravo čvačem, čisto da znate  :Heart: 

rozalija, jelenica je med medeni  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## aleksandraj

> rozalija, jelenica je med medeni


Slazem se

----------


## aleksandraj

cure moje, imam jedno pitanje...jos od punkcije (bila prije 8 dana), ziga me desni jajnik. Nakon punkcije sam malo krvarila (to mi se do sada nije dogodilo), a jucer mi je izaslo malo tamno smedjeg (kao spooting) i vise ga nema...je li tko imao slicne simptome...???

----------


## aleksandraj

Matto, draga, sigurno je onaj zuti leptir nagovijestio lijepu vijest. Zelim ti sutra od srca lijepu troznamenkastu brojku (moze i 4 znamenke, ali manje ne). Zadnji put u razgovoru s dr. P. sam vidjela koliko je on siguran u ovo sto radi i mislim da si ti nama slijedeca trudnica. Sutra nestrpljivo cekamo i saljemo ti puno vibrica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## anabanana

Matto, za sutra  :Smile: )))))))

----------


## Pinky

aleksandra, ja krvarim ko luda nakon punkcije, puna 3 dana...
a ta krv 8. dpt je ODLIČNA vijest!!! (kako sam ja propustila vidit da si ti bila u postupku???) jer bi to po opisu bilo implantacijsko krvarenje koje se i događa od 8.-10. dpt 
vibram do neba da je to to!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

*matto   sretno sutra   !!*

----------


## aleksandraj

Nazalost nije ni doslo do postupka jer nije bilo js. Hvala na zeljama, ali ako Bog da s tobom cu ovaj mjesec ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sto vise js

----------


## Denny

Matto, mislim da ću večeras sanjati leptire!  :Kiss: 
Sretno od srca, vibram iz sve snage za veliki plus sutra!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
I da, dr. P. je jako siguran u uspjeh, pa s još više nade i optimizma čekam vaše plusiće, bete i lijepe vijesti!  :Very Happy: 
I zapamtite, čuda se ne događaju samo drugima, u jednom posebnom trenutku dogodit će se i vama! Samo vjerujte da je moguće. Nadam se da su vam svi naši plusići ove jeseni dali bar malo nade!
ZA NAJLJEPŠE VIJESTI SUTRA!  :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

> *matto   sretno sutra   !!*


X

----------


## Pinky

matto, mislim na tebe i vibram iz sve snage!!!

----------


## Denny

Joj, držim fige... ~  :Heart:  ~

----------


## maja8

matto~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za + na testiću i za lijepu betu
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što vam trebaju
Rozalija draga drago mi je da ste napokon kuću sada se opusti i uživaj sa svojom curicom :Zaljubljen:  zaslužila si to  :Yes:

----------


## kinki

> naša legenda kinki mi je poklonila femaru, koju upravo čvačem, čisto da znate 
> 
> rozalija, jelenica je med medeni



Ludooo :Smile: ))
Držim fige svom silinom da ti ta femara bude dobitna!!!!   btw-jel te puaju fumade od nje?   ja sam bila ko u menopauzi dok sam je čvakala, svima zima a ja se znojim...ujme...

----------


## matto

Nažalost nemam lijepe vijesti  :Crying or Very sad: i ma koliko gledala samo je jedna crtica na testu, glavobolja i taj osjećaj da stojiš pred zidom koji niti možeš preskočiti niti zaobići. Od jutros ne znam što dalje jer je ovo postupak u kojem sam došla do balscista i koji je ulijevao nadu svima od liječnika, vas drage cure do moje obitelji, prijatelja i da ovo je prvi put da se pitam ima li više smisla pokušavati i mogu li se ustati nakon ovog pada. Možda za dan, dva neću razmišljati tako možda će se snaga vraćati malo pomalo, ali jutros se osjećam tako nemoćno, ah da barem mogu plakati izgleda da imam samo suze radosnice, a za tužne dane glavobolju ili u najgorem slučaju povišenu temperaturu. Na pamet mi dolazi da sam najgori slučaj u povijesti Cita, nekako kod svih uspiju riješiti problem prije ili kasnije osim kod mene.  
Hvala vam što ste bile uz mene vidim da je napolju lijep dan idem malo razbistriti glavu, možda će me manje boljeti nakon kave, a jesenji vlakić neka ide ovaj put bez mene s novim trudnicama Crvenkapice, Aleksandraj, Pinky, cure sretno...

----------


## Denny

:Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mimi81

Matto nemoj biti tužna...znam da te zbedirao taj test, ali obući ćeš ti te šlapice svom bebaču. Znaš kako kažu strpljen, spašen.. :Love:

----------


## gargamelica

Joj matto drz se  :Sad:

----------


## mijumiju

matto...svi smo tužni zbog tebe...

----------


## crvenkapica77

matto  jako ,jako , jako  mi je zao   :Love:   :Sad:   :Love: 
nemam rijeci  ...

----------


## aleksandraj

Draga matto, iskreno mi je zao...toliko sam se zblizila s vama da je svaki minus i moj minus, a svaku trudnocu prolazim kao vlastitu. Nisi najgori slucaj, vjeru i ja sam to mislila za sebe, ali jednostavno se tako dogodi. Pa i super ciklusima u prirodnoj trudnoci 35% sanse je ostati trudan. Dakle, glavu gore, odtuguj ovaj postupak, ali idemo dalje...sve nas ceka jedna bebica, vjeruj mi.

----------


## Adikica

Joj Matto tako mi je žao , a da samo znaš koliko sam vjerovala u tvoj uspjeh molim te razbistri malo glavu zaboravi na sve i onda da smogneš snage za drugi put .
Jako jako mi je žao :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## maja8

što reći osim da sam stvarno i ja vjerovala u uspjeh  :Love:  žao mi je draga, otuguj i polako dalje i budi sigurna da ima smisla pokušavati i budi uporna jer tvoja bebica te sigurno čeka i postati ćeš mama...

----------


## mare41

matto, žao mi je jako. Kod nas u 39+ jedna cura ima potpis-Nema predaje! Ni mi se ne predajemo, nećeš ni ti kad se malo podigneš, samo hrabro!

----------


## ina33

Matto, veliko srce... često sam znala promisliti i ja da sam najgori slučaj i da mi/nam pomoći nema, pogotovo jer smo se vodili (prije nego što smo zašli u godine) kao idiopatija...

----------


## sara38

*Matto* glavu gore! Još jedan idiopata misli na tebe! :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

matto draga, BAŠ MI  JE ŽAO  :Love:   :Love: 
odmori se, zakrpi rane, i idemo dalje. nema nam druge...

a nisi najgori slučaj, ne razmišljaj tako. evo, ja sam odradila negativni 4. i krećem na pozitivni 5. ivf. a ako ne bude, bit će 6. ....
teško je jako, ali nema predaje!  :Heart:  :Heart: 

p.s. cura koju znam je iz 8. puta u cita dobila trojke 
    doktor koji mi je mamu operirao je iz 13. puta dobio trojke
    kuma moje susjede iz 21. puta dobila curicu

   nismo najgori slučajevi, ali molim boga da nas ne šalje njihovim putevima

----------


## kinki

Matto :Sad: ( žao mi je.   Odtuguj sad pa kreni dalje, doć će snaga i volja.  Vidim da ti u potpisu piše da je sve ok s oboje al ne ide.  Meni je dr Radončić nedavno reko da ne postoji idiopatska neplodnost,  uzrok postoji al ga moramo nać.  Možda dok čekaš na idući pokušaj obaviš još koju pretragu?  Sigurno ima nešto što nisi radila.  Ne znam kakav ti je stav prema homeopatiji i travarima,  eto meni je Sadiković našo nešto što niko nije.  Za mjesec dana ćemo znat jel bio u pravu,  kad vidim rezultate iduće MPO.  U svakom slučaju, nemoj odustajat,  odmori,  rekuperaj se i idemo dalje!!!!

----------


## ina33

Kinki... nije valjda Sadiković našao alergiju na spermu.. .i izliječio je... sori što upadam ovako izravno... Doduše, ja imam negativan stav prema travarima i homeopatiji...

----------


## kinki

> Kinki... nije valjda Sadiković našao alergiju na spermu.. .i izliječio je... sori što upadam ovako izravno... Doduše, ja imam negativan stav prema travarima i homeopatiji...


Hehe, je-Sadiković.  Ja inače nemam negativan stav prema alternativnoj medicini ali moram priznat da nisam previše vjerovala u te spike...Morala sam se uvjerit na primjeru puno ljudi kojima je pomogao, i trebalo mi je eto 6 godina da odem k njemu.  Bila sam uvjerena da će mi nać 100 gluposti za koje znam da nemam, međutim nije mi iz prve našao ništa.  Reko mi je da je s nama sve ok.  Onda je testirao kako reagiram na muževu spermu-i bingo.  On ti je inače i doktor, a u svojoj klinici ima i laboratorij, medicinsko osoblje.  Nije neki tamo čiča travar.   Šta da te uvjeravam, vidit ćemo hoću li zatrudnit ili ne.  Inače kod mene placebo ne pali,  al ako je placebo to što će mi pomoć-E PA NEKA :Smile: ))
Ako ništa drugo,  ni ja ni muž se nismo niti prehladili nakon njega-inače nam je imunitet bio tragičan.

----------


## ina33

Znaš što, ipak ne vjerujem u Sadikovića i sve to oko testiranja alergije na spermu. Mislim, ona postoji, ali imala bi ti jaku tjelesnu reakciju - svrbilo bi te nakon nezaštićenog odnosa itd. Posebno mi je žao nas u ovoj priči, jer mi se čini da su ti alternativci totalna papilova, pogotovo di je idiopatija ili nema nekog uzroka. Ali, opet, puno cura je bilo zadovoljno sa Sadikovićem.. Baš sam se pitala tko ti se to od MPO-ovaca bavio takvom marginalnom, po meni, stvari, kao alergija na spermu, sad mi je mnogo jasnije (i lakše, da nisu još žene počeli, po meni, i s time "navlačit"). Sretno i nemoj zamjerit moju iskrenost!

To je marginalija, kao i onaj postkoitalni test, i od provjerenih ljudi to više niko ne radi.

----------


## žanet

Matto   :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
I ja sam prošla tri negativne bete i četvrta je bila pozitivna.
Tvoja te sreća čeka,zato ne tuguj puno već skupljaj snagu za dalje jer sljedeći put tko zna!!!

----------


## aleksandraj

Kinki, ja znam u OS nekoliko parova kojima je Sadikovic pomogao u svezi neplodnosti. Ja sam ga zvala, ali mi je njegova sestra (tajnica, dtogod) rekla da teze lijece musku neplodnost, a kod nas je to (do mojih godina) bio problem pa sam odustala. Svidja mi se sto me nije bezveze zavlacio. Necu vise o tome jer je out of topic. 
Matto, bile smo obje jednom trudne i znamo da mozemo. Vidi mene, ja ti sa svojih 42 godine, FSH = 23 ne odustajem i ne mislim da sam izgubljen slucaj, a i dr. P. me pitao pa sto ne odustanem...odustat cu kada dobijem za to signal od svog andjela, a on mi pred svaki postupak posalje neki znak. Ovaj put sam isla na Trsat i rekla i pljustala je kisa..ja nisam htjela uzeti kisobran vec sam rekla neka mi On odzgo da znak. Kada sam usla u dvoriste zapaliti svijece, kisa je odjednom prestala i ja sam bila potpuno suha...Tvoj znak je bio leptir....mozda zvucim cudno, aloi me drzi... :Saint:  saljem ti jednog andjela cuvara i neka bude uz tebe slijedeci postupak

----------


## matto

Drage, hvala vam što mislite na mene, u inboxu sam našla prekrasnu priču, cijeli dan sam joj se vraćala, i čudila se kako su mi danas ljudi za koje ne znam kako izgledaju, koje nisam upoznala osim naravno nekoliko, pružili utjehu. Kad bih znala objasniti svojoj šogorici kako je to kad ti ljudi koji nisu krvno srodstvo, jedan virtualni svijet čuvaju krila da se ne slome. Danas sam počela raditi pa je na radnom mjestu uz svakodnevne obveze i neka druga priopćenja i lakše se nositi s tugom. 
Ina33, potpuno se slažem, iako sam sigurna da Kinki ne želi ništa drugo nego dati dobar savjet koji bi mogao pomoći, voljela bih da sam tip koji vjeruje i u alternativne vidove liječenja neplodnosti, probala sam jedino akupunkturu koja je bliža medicini nego alternativi, ali nekako se oslanjam jedino na liječničku pomoć. Koliko je to ispravno ne znam možda bi bilo bolje kad bih bila malo sklonija uzimati čajeve, homeopatske kuglice, i slično, možda kod nepoznatog uzorka neplodnosti, koji naravno postoji samo ga još nismo spoznali, alternativno liječenje daje neke rezultate i ne tvrditi da ne pomaže, ali to bi trebalo dokazati. 

Aleksandraj, draga :Love:  naravno da neću odustati, malo mi treba odmora, a u prolazu još se nasmijem drvenoj igrački leptira što čeka u kutu sobe pa i taj osmjeh znači da još u meni ima snage :Wink: , maloprije sam čula prvi put glasić Jelene, Rozalijine, pukla je tuga na komade, srušila se kao tvrđava na nepravilnim temeljima od tog glasića, 
_samo stoj na svjetlu_
_i doći će kraj tami..._

----------


## tiki_a

matto, jako mi je žao  :Sad: . Bila sam nekako uvjerena da ćeš ovaj puta uspjeti. Ali bit će, doći će tvoj dan. Kako Pinky kaže, uspijeva se X-ti puta, i ja znam takve slučajeve, ali vjerujem da ti nećeš dugo čekati. Šaljem ti ~~~~~~~~za dalje.

----------


## Snekica

Matto, draga moja, više mi je sad žao tebe nego sebe same! Ovakav tekst mi dušu para! Nemoj tako razmišljati, sve će doći na svoje! Glavu gore, šminka na lice, friz i new look nabaci, odi malo na coffie sa curama, kupi si makar lak za nokte i sa smješkom se vrati svom dragom! I njemu je teško koliko i tebi! Zagrlite se i kročite u sutra sa novim planom za dalje!  :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

kad sam tužna, ugasim svitlo, raspalim ovu pjesmu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBPa_JzNWBg

isplačem dušu iz sebe, i bolje je.

matto, ne znam kakav ti je glazbeni ukus i koliko poznaješ engleski, ali pogledaj video.
možda će i na tebe imati terapeutski učinak  :Heart:

----------


## Denny

Draga *matto*, cure su sve tako lijepo napisale...  :Love:  Zaista treba puno hrabrosti i upornosti, ovo je nepoštena borba, igra bez pravila, kao kockica koju uporno bacaš čekajući šesticu. Tako je frustrirajuće, i dođe ti da odustaneš, ali isto tako si i svjestan da bi baš sljedeći put mogla pasti šestica... I kad tad odlučiš da je baciš opet.
Znam da si hrabra i da te ovo neće slomiti... izljubi mi puno malu Jelenu, za svih nas! Neka ti da snage za dalje. I na mene su te bebe djelovale čudesno, dovoljan bi bio samo jedan mali osmjeh, i ja bi se raspametila i zaboravila svu tugu. Svih nas čeka takav mali smotuljak, dokle god postoji želja i snaga i MPO.

P.S. Sram te bilo Milinoviću!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## rozalija

> Matto, draga moja, više mi je sad žao tebe nego sebe same! Ovakav tekst mi dušu para! Nemoj tako razmišljati, sve će doći na svoje! Glavu gore, šminka na lice, friz i new look nabaci, odi malo na coffie sa curama, kupi si makar lak za nokte i sa smješkom se vrati svom dragom! I njemu je teško koliko i tebi! Zagrlite se i kročite u sutra sa novim planom za dalje!


Potpisujem u potpunosti našu Snekicu i njoj šaljem ogromnu pusicu.
Matto samo glavu gore, dođe vaših 5 minuta. Znam da se čovjek iscrpi u svakom pogledu, ali ja vjerujem u Vas, znam da ćeš ti nama ubrzo biti trudnica. Jedva čekam da malo počnem izlaziti iz kuće, pa da ja i ti popijemo onu našu zajedničku kaficu u Irich i da proćakulamo.

----------


## rozalija

Draga moja čućeš ti ubrzo taj čarobni glasić, osijećam to, samo izdrži, ne predaji a mali drveni leptirić će ubrzo veseliti jednu malu mrvicu. Samo hrabro naprijed, borac si ti i pobijedićeš u ovoj teškoj i nepoštenoj igri, jer uporni su na kraju uvijek pobijednici. Ogromnu pusicu ti šaljemo ja i moja mrvica.

----------


## laky

> Kinki... nije valjda Sadiković našao alergiju na spermu.. .i izliječio je... sori što upadam ovako izravno... Doduše, ja imam negativan stav prema travarima i homeopatiji...


Ina33 ja imam isto negativan stav prema travarima ali njegova cijela obitelj generacijama su travari i liječnici(zivimo u istom gradu) i znam da je ljudima pomagao sad u kojoj mjeri neznam

----------


## Pinky

lagani off na sadikovića - bila, nije me on pregledavao nego neki šmrkavi rus koji je slinio ko bernardinac, dobila hrpu čajeva i kuglica, skupo platila, ništa se bitno nije promijenilo. da li bi ponovila odlazak? ne vjerujem.

----------


## ina33

Ma... koje je on specijalnosti? Liječnik-travar, s naglaskom na neplodnost... I od kakvog je značaja alergija na spermu u IVF-ICSI uvjetima, osim ako nije u stanju napravit to da stanica nije alergična na spermića, ali to su, po meni, takve dubioze i nebuloze... 

Vjerojatno on pošteno postupa u smislu da on vjeruje da ljudima pomaže... Odoh sad...

----------


## norah

drage moje
evo me nakon svega sretna
u bolnici sam naravno,vec 8 dana..
ali nema veze
dakle
8 dan beta 200
15 dan 1688

je li to dobro, nadam se da je 2 bebice 
ne kontam to duplanje

proci ce i ova hiperstim pa cu pisat cesce....cimerica u sobi ima laptp,a bolnica je super opremljena...

please javite je li se dobro dupla...kako brojim

----------


## laky

dupla se odlično.svakih 48-72 broja treba ići duplo a kod tebe jeste

----------


## laky

> Ma... koje je on specijalnosti? Liječnik-travar, s naglaskom na neplodnost... I od kakvog je značaja alergija na spermu u IVF-ICSI uvjetima, osim ako nije u stanju napravit to da stanica nije alergična na spermića, ali to su, po meni, takve dubioze i nebuloze... 
> 
> Vjerojatno on pošteno postupa u smislu da on vjeruje da ljudima pomaže... Odoh sad...


neznam sta da ti kazem nisam bila kod njega samo prenosim sto čujem i pročitam
http://www.ljubuski.info/2667-ljubus...-ljude-travama

----------


## norah

kako misli[ 48/72 broja
mislis sata

----------


## laky

> kako misli[ 48/72 broja
> mislis sata


da nego sam na poslu i kolegici umjesto da kazem broj napisem ovdje  :Embarassed:

----------


## kinki

Ahhhh,  šta da vam kažem...Probala sam sve pa eto, bila i od Sadikovića.  Odmoć mi neće, a nije me koštalo puno novaca. 
Poznajem puno ljudi kojima je pomogao. To mi je dovoljno.  Znam kako sve to zvuči,  vjerujte mi, al nagledala sam se ja i naslušala svakakvih prevaranata i Sadiković nije jedan od njih.  Neću ga više reklamirati,  znam koliko to može ići na živce.  
Nego, danas dobila nalaze biljega na trombofiliju i hmmmm nisu uredni.  Ne znam šta to sad znači za moj postupak,  odnit ću nalaze Poljaku pa ćemo vidit.

----------


## Denny

*norah, trudnice,* pa čestitam od srca!  :Very Happy: 
Beta ti se dupla odlično, školski, a za broj bebica ti može sa sigurnošću potvrditi jedino uzv. Recimo *goa* je imala veliku betu (oko 1600) na 14 dpt pa je jedna beba, a ja sam imala 1900 na 15 dpt pa ih je troje. To još ništa ne znači, osim da je beta savršena za 15 dpt, lijepo se dupla i neka sve bude u redu i sretno do kraja!

Čekaj, jesi nam ti to prva ST-kbc trudnica? *Čestitam još jednom!*  :Very Happy: 
I jako mi je drago čut da je bolnica lijepo opremljena, čeka i mene boravak tamo za koji mjesec! Uff, valjda ću preživjeti čuvanje trudnoće.

----------


## Denny

Ajme oprosti, sad sam vidila da si na Citu!  :Embarassed: 
Pa bravo Cito!  :Klap: 
Nadam se da će HS brzo popustiti pa da možeš uživati u trudnoći!  :Heart:

----------


## anabanana

Cure sa CITA, kako kupujete femaru, jel se moze kod njih kupiti pola kutije, ili koliko vec treba za stimulaciju, ili se mora kupiti cijela kutija?

----------


## matto

anabana, pola kutije (15 tabletica) 600 kuna

----------


## Denny

Možeš kupiti koliko ti treba. Uglavnom cure kupuju 10 kom za 400 kn ili 15 kom za 600 kn. Vjerojatno bi mogla i neka druga kombinacija ako ti treba.

----------


## anabanana

super, hvala cure na ekspresnom odgovoru... jer troskovi su ionako  :Sad:  , i bez nepotrebnih.

----------


## crvenkapica77

jel to jos jedna trudnica  sa CITA ??   wow   ..jeeeeeeeee....cestitam  :Very Happy: 
danas  bila na uzv  i cujem tamo  ima jos poz. beta  , ma odlicno  :Very Happy: 
moj 2 uzv u pon.  pa cu bolje  znati...a danas  5dc stanje  li-la....lijevo ima folikula, koliko ne znam-desno, ne znam  dr. P.  slabo mi je rekao  :Undecided: 
ma bitno je da je on meni rekao da sam ja sl.trudnica  i moram da mu vjerujem  :Yes: 
vidjela sam Pinky  , super mi je cura  :Trep trep:

----------


## Denny

Pa naravno da si ti sljedeća trudnica, zar sumnjaš?  :Klap:  A onda i *Pink*y, legenda naša!  :Yes:

----------


## mijumiju

Norah SUPERRRRRRR...
drage moje ja sam odlucila,bit cu teski optimista,zamisljat cu da sam trudna.ionako mi je plakanje ako nebudem-isto mi dodje.ovako se samo nerviram.

----------


## laky

> super, hvala cure na ekspresnom odgovoru... jer troskovi su ionako  , i bez nepotrebnih.


neznam smijemli napisati ali na forumu beta.hr cura prodaje za 300 kuna 10 komada

----------


## mijumiju

Crvenkapice hura za folukulice!!!

----------


## norah

hvala ti draga moja....jesam sa kbc/a sam....al ipak u kombinaciji s poljakom,nesto mi se iskompliciralo,al lipo je zavrsilo....
soba ti je predivna,ima svaki krevet cak i svoj tv i kako vidis free internet
ma sve najbolje,kao da smo u la/u.

jedva cekam ultrayvuk i doc vise kuci,sve je ovo lipo,al moja kucica je najljepsa...
dakle eto vam i mene,polako ali sigurno
pusa svima i puno srece onima koji su u postupku :Saint:  :Saint: 




> *norah, trudnice,* pa čestitam od srca! 
> Beta ti se dupla odlično, školski, a za broj bebica ti može sa sigurnošću potvrditi jedino uzv. Recimo *goa* je imala veliku betu (oko 1600) na 14 dpt pa je jedna beba, a ja sam imala 1900 na 15 dpt pa ih je troje. To još ništa ne znači, osim da je beta savršena za 15 dpt, lijepo se dupla i neka sve bude u redu i sretno do kraja!
> 
> Čekaj, jesi nam ti to prva ST-kbc trudnica? *Čestitam još jednom!* 
> I jako mi je drago čut da je bolnica lijepo opremljena, čeka i mene boravak tamo za koji mjesec! Uff, valjda ću preživjeti čuvanje trudnoće.

----------


## mare157

Cure može mala pomoć i iskustva vezano za IVF u prirodnom ciklusu na 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/60791-I...=1#post1735843
Hvala!

----------


## vesnare

*Norah* čestitam od srca! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  i neka ti hiperstimulacija čim prije prođe :Yes: 
Kad ti je uzv da čujemo i brojčano stanje?

----------


## norah

rekla je doktorica u petak....jos 5 dana trebam izdrzat....
jedva cekam vidjet svoje mrvice,,,,,,
hvala vam svima, i neka svaka od vas bude sretna kao ja...
a dr Poljak je najbolje sta nam je Bog mogao dati!!!!!!! :Saint:  :Saint:

----------


## goa

Draga naša *Matto,*pročitala sam o jednoj crtici na testu još na dan D  :Love: , ali nisam bila sposobna bilo što napisati ni pružiti riječi utjehe, sad čitam što su sve druge cure pisale i uistinu je divno imati takve suborke  :Heart:  i naravno da svi vjerujemo u ponovni pozitivan ishod, a najviše se nadam, kao i Pinky, da nećete morati kročiti bezbroj puta ovom stazom!


> *norah, trudnice,* pa čestitam od srca! 
> Beta ti se dupla odlično, školski, a za broj bebica ti može sa sigurnošću potvrditi jedino uzv. Recimo *goa* je imala veliku betu (oko 1600) na 14 dpt pa je jedna beba, a ja sam imala 1900 na 15 dpt pa ih je troje. To još ništa ne znači, osim da je beta savršena za 15 dpt, lijepo se dupla i neka sve bude u redu i sretno do kraja!


xxxx i mali ispravak netočnog navoda: 12. dan je bila ta velika beta, mislim da su bete često odraz i naše reakcije na stimulaciju osim što mogu ukazati na broj bebača i bebačica  :Grin: !
*Denny*, zamišljam te s onim sretnim tajnstvenim osmijehom na licu, u stilu: _ja sam ponosna majka troje djece samo to vi oko nas još ne znate !_ Baš neki dan kod našeg dr.a u ordinaciji fotografija tri prekrasne crnokose curice, u dobi od otprilike 5 god. savršene, nasmijane i iznimno slične !!
*Rozalija,*ne trebam ništa reći, od srca se radujem tvome novom avataru  :Heart: !
*Gargamelice,*kako je? Velika beta, jedna beba, a sreća neizmjerna!

----------


## Denny

*mare157* da, ciklus samo sa klomifenom i štopericom se uvijek računao kao prirodni. (barem u Citu). Sada je Klomifen zamjenjen sa Femarom, otprilike slično djeluju, samo po riječima dr. P. ona daje nešto bolje rezultate od Klomifena. Ovo je posebno bitno za starije cure - navodno je dosta njih bolje reagiralo i imalo kvalitetnije js sa 15-ak tabletica Femare nego sa punom stimulacijom Gonalima.

Vidim da ipak jako malo cura (ili više nitko?) ne ide samo sa Femarom, nego se u toku postupka doda i nekoliko menopura da se malo pojača stimulacija, pa se to zove polustimulirani postupak.

Postupci sa Femarom mogu se raditi gotovo svaki mjesec, kao i sa Klomifenom, to su baš prirodnjaci, ali kad se doda i Menopur nisam sigurna, vjerojatno je potrebna neka manja pauza (ali ne 6 mjeseci kao nakon pune stimulacije).

Mislim da u Cita curama pojedinačno određuju stimulaciju, ovisno o njihovim nalazima hormona, godinama, prijašnjim stimulacijama itd.

----------


## Denny

*mijumiju* - samo ti budi optimistična i dalje i bit će sve ok! Vibram za veliku betu!
*Norah* - želim ti da što prije dođe taj petak i da vidiš svoje mrvice!



> a dr Poljak je najbolje sta nam je Bog mogao dati!!!!!!!


potpis! Pola žena u mojoj obitelji je liječio, a drugu polovicu porodio.  :Grin:  Sad smo veeelika obitelj, a bit će nas izgleda i više...  :Klap: 



> *Denny*, zamišljam te s onim sretnim tajnstvenim  osmijehom na licu, u stilu: _ja sam ponosna majka troje djece samo to  vi oko nas još ne znate_


Oooo da!!!! Posebno kad prođem pored našeg prvog susjeda! Jadan čovjek ni ne sluti kakvo ga teško ljeto čeka!  :Grin:

----------


## mijumiju

cure moje u srijedu je moj red za beticu,ako vještica ne dođe. jer su sve naznake tu. hvala svima na vibricama i ljubavi koja se osjeća čim se uđe na Rodu...
ovo je mjesto utjehe...plača...smijeha...

----------


## crvenkapica77

pinky    gdje si ?   
dali je nasa pinky vec odradila  punkciju ?

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja sam danas odradila svoj  2 UZV  i  imam sve skupa  8 folikula,  6 dobrih   :Very Happy: velikih  i 2 mala ( koja se vjerovatno nece punktirati) 
punkcija  u petak  i opet taj strahhhhh    ajmeeee  :Shock:  meni nije mi dobro

----------


## mijumiju

crvenkapice, nema straha. juppiii za osmicu!!!!!

----------


## Pinky

punkcija pala jutros, ja prezadovoljna, sad držim fige za ljubav u labu i da doguraju do blastica

kapice, kakvo je tebi stanje, kad je punkcija?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Pinky

> ja sam danas odradila svoj  2 UZV  i  imam sve skupa  8 folikula,  6 dobrih  velikih  i 2 mala ( koja se vjerovatno nece punktirati) 
> punkcija  u petak  i opet taj strahhhhh    ajmeeee  meni nije mi dobro


ćorava li sam lol
ajde ne zamiri, još sam smantana od punkcije

----------


## prima

a moran nešto napisat jer me A već 5 min drži na temi jer "oće vidit bubamaru". Pinky ti si kriva šta mi dite bulji u ekran  :Laughing: 

Sritno i tebi i ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## aleksandraj

Pinky, za blastice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Klap:

----------


## Pinky

> a moran nešto napisat jer me A već 5 min drži na temi jer "oće vidit bubamaru". Pinky ti si kriva šta mi dite bulji u ekran 
> 
> Sritno i tebi i ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


ma zna on da je to sinjska bubamara  :Laughing: 
krećeš li ti u nove pobjede?

----------


## prima

:Grin:  jes

----------


## tiki_a

Pinky, crvenkapica77, koooonačno u akciji, sve super zvuči, šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~

----------


## Denny

Cure drage, mi smo danas bili na uzv, 10+5...

Na žalost, jedna bebica više nije s nama.  :Crying or Very sad: 
Iako je izgledala ok i kucalo je srce, otišla je bez ikakvih simptoma, bez kapi krvi... Samo je nestala i ostala je prazna gv koja se smanjuje. 

Jednojajčani blizanci koji su ostali su dobro, sve je u redu, mašu nožicama, veliki su... Prave male srećice!  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  

Ali ja sam ipak malo tužna...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Nadam se da će ih mali anđeo koji je otišao čuvati da sve bude ok do kraja... Ja vjerujem u anđele!  :Saint:

----------


## aleksandraj

Denny, zao mi je jako. Da sve bude ok do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Denny

*Pinky* draga, tvoja me punkcija danas držala na životu.  :Kiss: 
Navijam iz sve snage za blastice, i ništa ispod toga! Nakon svega, zaslužila si veliki happy end!  :Heart:

----------


## aleksandraj

> *Pinky* draga, tvoja me punkcija danas držala na životu. 
> Navijam iz sve snage za blastice, i ništa ispod toga! Nakon svega, zaslužila si veliki happy end!


x

----------


## vesnare

*Pinky* navijam za blastice :Very Happy: 
*Crvenkapice*, ma nema straha. Neka bude što više lijepih velikih js u petak i navijam također za blastice :Very Happy: 
*Denny* draga žao mi je što si izgubila jednu malu točkicu :Love: . Neka te tvoji jednojajčani blizanci utješe i ostanu s tobom što je dulje moguće :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## žanet

Denny, žao mi je za jednu mrvicu ali neka su druge dvije snažne,lijepe,bebice i neka rastu.Nemoj biti tužna jer sve se događa s razlogom.Neka ti je nadalje mirna,školska trudnoča.
Ja sva protrnem kad čujem tako nešto slično i umirem od straha za svoju jednu mrvicu i strah me da mi ne ode,a ultrazvuk tek 26.11.
Denny, po mom mišljenju ti bi prokrvarila da nisu tu druge dvi mrvice koje su dobro.Tako da je vjerovatno nemoguće da mi mrvica ode,a da ne prokrvarim?

Pinky i ja ti želim blastice,dijelite se,dijelite.

Crvenkapice, sretno!!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

*denny  * zao mi je  zbog mrvice male  :Sad: 
*pinky * sretno  da budu blastice  ,~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno  sretno~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 

ja ipak necu imat punkciju u petak....vec u cetvrtak, veceras stoperica, sutra vaginaleta   ( zasta  je ona?  )
lagala bi kad bi rekla da me nije strah...jako me je strah punkcije.....cure jel stvarno omami  njihova inekcija?  nemojte me lagat, denny?  pinky?  
dr. rekao  na taste  doci,  obrijana   ? (  kako to misli?   :Smile:   ) bas ono  skroz   :Grin: 
denny  kad si bila danas, bila sam i ja  ali oko  13:30 do 14h

----------


## Pinky

obrijana? ja ću se obrijati pred porod jedino hehehe 
kapice, ja se uopće ne sjećam punkcije, dr. p nisam ni vidila, mislim da sam spavala na stolici. stalno rolam film unazad, ali ne mogu se sjetiti UOPĆE da sam ga vidila. a sramote! hehehehe
nemaš se čega bojati, vjeruj mi
sretno! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## goa

*Pinky,*ja ću drmnut po alkoholu sad kad zatrudniš pa di puklo da puklo  :Grin: !!
*Denny,* :Love: , mazi svoj trbuščić di su blizančići i raduj se životu, sigurna sam da ti je teško, ali ovo dvoje ćete za 9 mjeseci  uveseliti svojim osmjesima i gugutanjem  :Heart: !!

----------


## goa

*Crvenkapice*, kakvo je to izmotavanje, žilet u ruke i poslušaj dr.a da čovik lakše obavi posal  :Laughing:  i sretno!!

----------


## maja8

[QUOTE=crvenkapica77;1738308]

ja ipak necu imat punkciju u petak....vec u cetvrtak, veceras stoperica, sutra vaginaleta   ( zasta  je ona?  )
lagala bi kad bi rekla da me nije strah...jako me je strah punkcije.....cure jel stvarno omami  njihova inekcija?  nemojte me lagat, denny?  pinky?  
dr. rekao  na taste  doci,  obrijana   ? (  kako to misli?   :Smile:   ) bas ono  skroz

mislim da nemaš razloga za strah injekcija stvarno omami, ašto se tiče ovo o brijanju i meni su tako rekli i ja to doslovno shvatila pa ono išla na totalku  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## maja8

denny draga žao mi je za jednu mrvicu, ali 2 mrvice koje su kod tebe trebaju jaku i hrabru mamicu. Sretno draga do kraja i neka dalje sve bude školski
Pinky~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspješan postupak i lijepu betu za par dana
crvenkapica77~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolnu punkciju i tulum u labu
Svim curkama mnoštvo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mijumiju

denny...žao mi je radi male bebice...držim fige da ti trudnoća bude u redu do kraja...

crvenkapice...jašta nego omami,na mene je tako djelovalo da sam sva bila HAJ...SRETNO!!!

ja sam sutra na betici....

----------


## crvenkapica77

valjda misli na prolaz , to obrijati, da covjek moze proci  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  mada je i sada  prohodno  :Grin:

----------


## maja8

mijumiju sretno i da beta bude lijepa brojka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

P.S. imaš pp

----------


## vesnare

*Crvenkapice* trebaš obrijagi samo oko otvora u rodnicu.
Ne brini se, injekcije super omame i jedva da ćeš išta osjetiti.
Vaginaleta je da se sve dolje dobro očisti (na VV su prali prije punkcije iznutra fiziološkom, vjeruj vaginaleta je puno bolje rješenje).
Vibram za što bezbolniju punkciju i što više kvalitetnih js
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*
Mijumiju* držim fige za veliku betu
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## aleksandraj

mislim da nemaš razloga za strah injekcija stvarno omami, ašto se tiče ovo o brijanju i meni su tako rekli i ja to doslovno shvatila pa ono išla na totalku  :Laughing:  :Laughing: [/QUOTE]

I ja sam isla na totalku....haha. Kapice, punkcija je stvarno bezbolna, gore je kod zubara 100 puta...vidjet ces. Ja u MB platila anesteziju i posli vidim da sam si za 100 EUR mogla nesto finoga kupiti

----------


## mijumiju

sjedim i čekam 12 h da idem vadit beticu...trema...
ljubim vas sve...

----------


## gargamelica

Denny zao mi je za tvoju mrvu ali neka blizanci budu jaki i nek te razvesele za 9 mj  :Smile: 
Moj uzv je sutra i koma sam od nervoze,svasta mi prolazi kroz glavu ali se borim i mislim pozitivno!!

Pinky drzim fige za blastice :Wink: 

crvenkapice ja sam ti odspavala punkciju ali tako da se ni ne sjecam kako sam dosla u salu  :Wink: 

mijumiju neka bude ogromna beta  :Smile:

----------


## anabanana

mijujmiju, nestrpljivo iscekujem beticu, i stvarno ti zelim neka bude makar preko 100....svaki vas uspjeh cure, u meni budi optimizam i nadu i u nas uspjeh, za par dana smo u postupku !!!
Zelim svima VEEEEELIKEEEEE bete !!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

*mijumiju   sretno   !!!!!*

----------


## aleksandraj

mijumiju, cekamo :Cekam:  za velikuuuuu beturinu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Pinky

go mijumiju
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~ za beturinu!

----------


## crvenkapica77

mijumiju ?????

----------


## mijumiju

Danas je toliko kapi kiše palo...
Danas sam i toliko suza isplakala...
u jednom trenutku sam bila kao zid...hladna...
nijedna suza nije više mogla da krene...nije ih više bilo...
sve dok sada nisam ušla na stranicu ´nade´i vidjela kako me čekate cijeli dan...
ponovno sam zaplakala...
znam da svi kažu bit će bolje,nadati se...
moj muž je samo rekao *-pa mi tražimo tako malo,samo jednu malu bebu-* 
i tu mi je srce puklo...

želim vam svima veliku sreću,da postanete majke,jer ste divne i volim vas...
nemogu više plakati...

samo idem leći kraj njega i reći mu da ga volim...

----------


## vesnare

:Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kinki

Ajme :Sad:

----------


## Adikica

Drži se draga tako mi je žao jedan veliki  :Love:  ti šaljem
Deny moja i tebi jedan veliki  :Love:  i za tvoje dvije mrvice da doguraju do kraja.
Svim ostalim curama Crvenkapica ,Pinky, aleksandraj kinki i ostale sretno u postupcima.
Trudnicama vesnare,goa , blekonja i druge  :Love: .
Redovito vas cure čitam ali neda mi se pisati i malo sam se od svega odmakla da skupim snage za dalje.

----------


## žanet

Mijumiju,drži se

----------


## žanet

Gargamelice javi kako je prošao UZV i sretno!

----------


## maja8

mijumiju :Sad:  drži se draga moja
gargamelica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za UZV

----------


## anabanana

zao mi je, iskreno.... znam sto prolazis, i..zao mi je

----------


## Pinky

miju draga, rasplaka me.... glavu gore, doći će i naše bebe jednog dana... ja sam već u kategoriji toliko neuspjeha da plašim novopečene mpoovke po hodnicima. kad me upitaju koji mi je put, a njima uglavnom prvi, na licu im možeš vidit razočarenje...
ali ne dam se ja, ne damo se mi sve, treba biti uporan, a jednog dana kada pomirišemo naše mrvice sva ova tuga, jad i muka će biti debelo zaboravljeni.

drž se draga moja!!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~gargamelici za uzv

----------


## crvenkapica77

mijumiju   :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: ........ :Love:

----------


## zedra

crvenkapice, jesi bila na punkciji??
miju, miju :Love:

----------


## Denny

*mijumiju* jako, jako mi je žao!  :Crying or Very sad: 
*Adikice*  :Love: 
*Crvenkapice*, nadam se da je punkcija prošla ok, ~~ za lijepe js!
*Pinky*  :Heart: 
*Gargamelice*, neka ti uzv prođe mirno i da sve bude u najboljem redu! Pusa mrvici!  :Kiss: 
Još malo vibrica *goi, vesnare i blekonji* ~~~
A ja... bit ću ok. Takav je valjda život i majka priroda. Samo nek sve dalje bude ok. Hvala vam puno curke.  :Love:

----------


## rozalija

Mijumiju draga moja, žao mi je jako zbog negativne bete, drži se. Samo budi uporna na kraju ove nepoštene borbe svi mi izađemo kao pobjednici. Nekada je teško, čovjek padne, ali ipak nađe snagu da ide dalje. 
Ko što naša pinky piše, jednog dana kada zagrlite svoje mrvice, automatski će sve nestati, sve negativne bete, sve suze će biti zaboravljene. Zato draga isplači sada svoje suze a onda hrabro u nove pobijede.

Za tebe sam ja tu, blizu živimo, pa što god ti treba samo mi napiši na pp.

A za našu dragu pinky, ja i moje malo čudesno stvorenje šaljemo milijardu čarobnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ovaj postupak bude za 5+, da nam draga pinky objavi ubrzo prekrasnu betu.
Denny draga moja žao mi je zbog tvoje mrvice. :Love: 
Goa, vesnare, blekonja još malo cure i stižu vaše mrvice. Od  :Heart:  vam želim naljepši susret.
Za matto posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~ šaljemo moja cura i ja i čekamo da nam dođe u posjet, da moju Jelenčicu malo izgnjavi.
gargamelica~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za UZV.
Svim dragim curama sa potpomognute u Splitu želim puno sreće u postupcima, da nas ubrzo obraduju sa lijepim vijestima.

----------


## aleksandraj

mijumiju, zao mi je....gargamelice, javi nam se~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ja jos razmisljam da li da krenem sutra s tabletama. Od jucer mi je svekrvi lose, cak je moguci i najlosiji ishod, pa sama neznam.

----------


## mijumiju

drage moje...danas je novi dan,izgledam ko Pokemon od plakanja ali idemo dalje...
još vještica nije stigla,baš je vještica!

----------


## Denny

Aletksandraj, žao mi je, drži se!
Gargamelice, pliz javi nam da je sve ok! ~~~

----------


## crvenkapica77

punkcija je prosla super...bezbolna , ma savrseno!!  imamo 5 js  i  cekamo sutrasnji poziv

----------


## sivka

> punkcija je prosla super...bezbolna , ma savrseno!!  imamo 5 js  i  cekamo sutrasnji poziv


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za pravi tulum u labosu.... :Preskace uze:  :Gumi-gumi:    sretno!!!

----------


## modesty4

crvenkapice77 tebe se mora tražiti po forumu! Bravo za jajašca, a i bezbolnu punkciju! :Klap:

----------


## Sela

*Crvenkapice* bravo za jajne stanice i vibramo da se lijepo oplode!

----------


## rozalija

> *crvenkapice* bravo za jajne stanice i vibramo da se lijepo oplode!


:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d

----------


## tiki_a

> punkcija je prosla super...bezbolna , ma savrseno!! imamo 5 js i cekamo sutrasnji poziv


 :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## gargamelica

Crvenkapice sretno u labu  :Smile: 
Imala sam problem s logiranjem pa tek sad javljam 

Hvala bogu,sve je ok ,srce kuca kao vlakic( mom mm-u je ta  :Wink: asocijacija)
Sad smo 7+2 i veliki smo 14 mm  :Wink: 
Suze su mi dosle a od uzbudenja nisam mogla ni disat uhhhh
Puno poljubaca svima sta mislite na nas  :Smile:

----------


## mijumiju

Crvenkapice zelim da se lijepo smjeste u pupu i da ostanu 9.mjeseci

----------


## maja8

crvenkapice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu
 gargamelica super za malo srčeko i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školsku trudnoću
Sivka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~tetu betu da te obraduje za par dana sa velikom brojkom
Aleksandraj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za skori postupak

I svima hrpa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## žanet

Gargamelice, super,super.Jesi me i zabrinila jer se nisi javljala.Hura za malo junačko srce!
Crvenkapice, neka se dijele do blastica,a onda uhvate za mamu.

Sretno cure svima!!!

----------


## Pinky

ma bravo gargamelice!!!
cure, svima hrpa vibri za sve najbolje, u kojoj god fazi da se nalazite
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~

----------


## crvenkapica77

meni transfer  u nedelju   3dpt

gargamelice  bravo  !!!

----------


## vesnare

*Gargamelice* jupiiiiiiiiii :Very Happy:  :Heart: 
*Crvenkapice* bravo za punkciju, brojčano stanje i transfer, mogle bi biti i dvije za pričuvu :Klap:  - vibram iz sve snage ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Mijumiju* drži se :Love: 
*Aleksandraj* da sve bude OK sa sveki. Možda bi je i obradovalo da sazna za tvoju trudnoću, znaš što hoću reći...

----------


## crvenkapica77

a ja sam se tako nadala blasticama, jer vidim u Cita vracaju cesto 5dpt  ali nisam ja te srece.....nije da nisam zadovoljna, jesam  ali odkad me sestra nazvala  sva sam nekako pokisla  a moglo je biti  100x gore  da se nedaj Boze nije oplodila.....

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja uporno  dpt   , ne znam sta mi je  :Laughing:

----------


## žanet

Crvenkapice, moj transfer je bio 3 dan i to samo jedna jajna stanica, oplodila se i uhvatila moja mrvica.Glavu gori i samo pozitiva!!!

----------


## anabanana

Crvenkapice, moj je transfer bio 2. dan, odma nakon transfera, samo jedna stanica, i rodilo se mala mudrica..nakon 9 mjeseci. Ja ne znam bas puno te price o blasticama, citala sam da nema te epruvete koja moze zamijeniti maternicu.......i da je cak bolje vratiti sto prije. Ali svatko od nas ima razlicite probleme, i svi smo mi tamo iz drugih razloga, tako da ne znam sto bih ti rekla. Zato su doktori ti koji trebaju procijeniti sto je najbolje...ne budi pokisla vec sretna !!! i svu srecu ti zelim !!  :Smile:

----------


## gargamelica

Crvenkapice i meni je bio transfer 3 dan tako da ti drzim fige da i beta bude u stilu tri (znamenke )  :Wink:

----------


## Pinky

kao što kažu - dovoljna je samo jedna dobra

----------


## crvenkapica77

hvala curke,  :Heart: 
  bit cu zadovoljna  i  necu vise mislit  sto nije ovo -ono,  ipak onaj gore  odlucuje  sve.

----------


## mijumiju

Crvenkapice drzim fige i saljem ti zagrljaj...

----------


## crvenkapica77

jel se dobije   nalaz spermiograma  na dan transfera   i otpusno pismo  +  slikica  :Smile:

----------


## aleksandraj

Gargamelice :Very Happy:  cestitke malom Svrci, a i tebi itm. Crvenkapice, ma samo nek su se oplodile, i neka budu uporne kao mama. Ja definitivno odustala ovaj mjesec, pa cu vidjeti sto ce biti...femara ceka :Wink:

----------


## Pinky

> jel se dobije   nalaz spermiograma  na dan transfera   i otpusno pismo  +  slikica


spermiogram ne svaki put, ali papir sa sažecima postupka i sličica uvijek

----------


## crvenkapica77

mm  hoce  spermiogram,  zanima ga  kakvi su bili  plivaci   :Smile: ...a ja cu trazit  ako se sjetim.....

----------


## Pinky

evo da prijavim moj prvi et blastica, vraćene jutros dvije....

----------


## anabanana

cestitam Pinky, odmaraj i uzivaj u prvim danima trudnoce...ja popila prvu femaru u 14 h, trebala sam jutros, ali posto jucer nisam bila bas naj, htjela sam vidit kako cu se osjecat, da me ne bi gripa poharala. Osim migrene i stomakobolje, izgleda da mi nije nista strasno...jel sam zakasnila sto nisam popila odmah jutros? Valjda to nema veze....

----------


## rozalija

> evo da prijavim moj prvi et blastica, vraćene jutros dvije....


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Bravo draga moja, ovaj put to je to. Navijamo punim plućima za tebe moja cura i ja. Pusica velika za tebe.

----------


## gargamelica

Pinky sretnoooooooo :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

BRAVO  pinky!!!! 
i ja prijavljujem   - vracena jutros  2  embrija  8st.   jedan cak bolji od drugog  ,  taj bolji kao  da se poceo  razvijat u blasticu  ( tako nekako rece biolog)
da je bio jos jedan embrij  isli bi na blastice  veli on.....ali ja sretna   ...pusa svima idem leci

----------


## Pinky

> cestitam Pinky, odmaraj i uzivaj u prvim danima trudnoce...ja popila prvu femaru u 14 h, trebala sam jutros, ali posto jucer nisam bila bas naj, htjela sam vidit kako cu se osjecat, da me ne bi gripa poharala. Osim migrene i stomakobolje, izgleda da mi nije nista strasno...jel sam zakasnila sto nisam popila odmah jutros? Valjda to nema veze....


koliko ih trebaš piti, 3 ili 2?

----------


## Pinky

> BRAVO  pinky!!!! 
> i ja prijavljujem   - vracena jutros  2  embrija  8st.   jedan cak bolji od drugog  ,  taj bolji kao  da se poceo  razvijat u blasticu  ( tako nekako rece biolog)
> da je bio jos jedan embrij  isli bi na blastice  veli on.....ali ja sretna   ...pusa svima idem leci


nisam te jutros ni stigla pozdraviti. i ko što je dr rekao - optimizma i sve će biti super!

----------


## crvenkapica77

nemas frke,  od punog mjehura   neznas di si   :Laughing:   ajme muke   :Laughing: 
sta ti ne lezis ?  :Grin:

----------


## Pinky

ma ležim ja, i leži laptop do mene  :Shock: visnica:

----------


## aleksandraj

:Very Happy: pozdrav novim trudnicama :Joggler:  bravo za odlicne embrije..sad ih pazljivo cuvajte slijedecih devet mjeseci

----------


## Blekonja

kratak pozz i puuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim curama za njihove podstanare mislim ja na vas  :Wink:  iako me nema baš po forumu!!!

----------


## anabanana

> koliko ih trebaš piti, 3 ili 2?


svakih 8 sati...... 3 na dan

----------


## anabanana

> nemas frke, od punog mjehura neznas di si  ajme muke 
> sta ti ne lezis ?


Ja sam tek pocela piti femaru, a vec sam uzasnuta od tog mjehura..Na VV smo svi drhtali od punkcije, a transfr je bio potpuno, onako, usput. A ovdje svi o mjehuru. Koliko on mora biti pun? Jel ikome izletilo, sta ako se popiskis po doktoru????????????

----------


## gargamelica

Crvenkapice i pinky drzim fige za vase mrve  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

ma da sam ja na tvom mjestu ja bi večeras popila 2, a od sutra normalno, 3 puta po jednu. nekako mi se čini da je manja šteta ako na početku popiješ 2 zajedno.
a to sa mjehurom - ma to ti mi putnice drndavice paničarimo,em piješ em se drndaš, a piškit se smiješ tek nakon transfera, 10ak min nakon....
ali ne boj se, sve je to ok, i punkcija i mjehur.
sretno!!

----------


## mare41

> A ovdje svi o mjehuru. Koliko on mora biti pun?


 Već sam pisala o mjehuru, al evo opet-treba biti normalno pun, znači sat vremena prije trasnfera ne ići na wc, i nije potrebno u međuvremenu ništa piti, ne treba biti prepun, a bolje se vidi kontrast na UZV gdje je maternica ako je mjehur (normalno) pun. (Ja sam završila praznog mjehura na transferu i dr je bez problema našla maternicu).

----------


## žanet

Koje radosne vijesti,samo neka se niz nastavi i Crvenkapica i Pinky budu naše sljedeće trudnice!!!
Sretno,sretno,sretno!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

dobila  sam brevactid  da si dam   5dpt, jel se to u cita uvijek dobiva?
pinky jesi i ti dobila?

----------


## medena8

> dobila sam brevactid da si dam 5dpt, jel se to u cita uvijek dobiva?
> pinky jesi i ti dobila?


Ja sam dobila jedan odmah nakon transfera i jedan jutros, 6dnt!  :Wink:

----------


## Pinky

> dobila  sam brevactid  da si dam   5dpt, jel se to u cita uvijek dobiva?
> pinky jesi i ti dobila?


uvijek sam dobijala, pa i sada. u petak kroz jutro otiđi do doma zdravlja da ti ga daju (čula sam kad su ti objašnjavali da ti muž ne  može dati te inekcije jer nisu potkožne, već prave i toplo preporučam da ih poslušaš)

----------


## crvenkapica77

hocu,   mogu kod  ginicke ?

----------


## Pinky

možeš ako zna dati inekciju ili ima sestru koja zna

----------


## crvenkapica77

a valjda zna dati  inekciju

----------


## legal alien

Iskrene cestitke svim trudnicama i puno pozitivne energije onima koje ce to uskoro postati (a to su sve ostale)!

Cure sa KBCa Split, ako imate volje iznjeti svoja iskustva kakva god bila (protokol, ljekovi, punkcija, transfer, broj stanica, embrija...) puno bi pomogle.
Inace mi se cini da nema bas puno cura sa KBCa na ovom topicu. Ne znam koji je razlog; nema nas dovoljno ili? Ima li trudnica sa KBCa?
CITO-u svaka cast i kapa dolje za ovakve uspjehe. Popravljaju natalitet. Znacajno ga popravljaju.

----------


## kinki

Ja danas dobila mengu i evo idem oko 6ipo u Poljaka da vidi jel mi otišla cista.  Malo mi crnjak sad sa mengom da me gleda auuuu,  jadan on. Ako je otišla cista sutra startam sa stimulacijom :Smile: ))

----------


## crvenkapica77

sretno kinki

----------


## rozalija

> sretno kinki


X

----------


## kinki

PUKLA JE PUKLA LALALALA, nema ciste!!!   A Poljak mi se sve više sviđa,  jeste vi ubrale kako sve žene izlaze od njega sa osmjehom od uva do uva?  Dok sam čekala red, osječala sam se tako jadno,  tamo sve neke sretne debele trudnice i ponosni očevi, osječala sam se ko da tamo ne pripadam jer idem u Vinogradsku, nisam dio elite.  Al nakon 5 minuta s poljakom, izašla sam happy happy happy...Reko mi je da mu se javim ako mi ne uspije oplodnja u Zg, stavit će me na listu besplatnih...Reko je da je moj slučaj težak al da ćemo razradit taktiku.  Sad idem u postupak i zaboli me đon oće li mi uspit majke mi,  kad znam šta me čeka poslin!!!  Možda mi i uspije sad kad idem totalno neopterećena!!!!  A ako mi uspije,  znam di ću vodit trudnoću lalala!!!  Hehe,  posebna je to ljubav koju imamo za naše doktore :Smile: ))

----------


## crvenkapica77

super  kinki,   ja mislila ti ides   u cita  u postupak a ti isla samo na uzv ?   vinogradska jeli? 
meni je   dr. Š bio  uvijek  savrsen gin. ali kad sam krenula  kod dr. P mogu reci  da  je stvarno car

----------


## anabanana

BRAVO kinki, znaci sad put pod noge pa za Zagreb..sretno ti.Da, mozda sad, kad si neoptercena, bude BINGO ! zelim tebi malog purgera, a meni malog splicu...ja sam sutra u 2 na prvoj folikolumetriji, 5. mi je dan.Jedva cekam sta ce mi reci, probala bih izbjeci injekcije ako je ikako moguce..Od njih me jeza hvata, a onda mi to vise nije ni polustimulirani vec cisti stimulirani, a vec sam hormonski nestabilna.......  :Sad: ((

----------


## Pinky

ma anabanana to ti nije ČISTI već polustimulirani. femara plus još desetak-dvanaest inekcija se konta ko polustimulirani ko što i je. ja sam na cistom stimuliranom imala 65 ampula, na ovom polustimuliranom 15. pa ti sad usporedi.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra!
kinki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za zg!

----------


## kinki

Hvala vam drage moje,  baš sam nekako happy-ko što odavno nisam bila.  Idem jutros ovadit i hormone prije nego si spićim decapeptyl,  tako da imam sve nalaze spremne za Poljaka iza nove godine :Smile: ))
Sretno svima!!

----------


## anabanana

PINKY????? Ja sam u cistom stimuliranom dobila "samo" 25 gonala, sa suprefaktom, i dobila 25 stanica...zato ti ja to kontam kao stimulirani ako vec pijem i femaru pa onda jos plus menopur...ali nema veze, kao sto znamo, svi smo mi drugacije i sve drugacije reagiramo..ja uvijek brzam. idem se sad spremit, i put pod noge za Split, pa cemo vidit sta ima i sta ce bit.
Kinki, spremaj nalaze, ali da ne ides vise u Cita osim vodit trudnocu !!!!!!
I svima drugima sve naj naj !!!

----------


## peugeot206

Pozdrav svima. Neke stvari mi nisu jasno pa bi molila da mi ih neko od vas objasni... Evo počela sam raditi nalaze za potpomognutu kod dr. Šparca. Danas sam izvadila krv (izbolo me tri puta), sutra idem u Š. napravit briseve, pa onda 26-tog idem na nuklearnu zbog hormona. E sad meni nije jasno.... Zašto se sam sebi treba davat inekcije i piti tablete? (pretpostavljam da je zbog povećanja plodnosti kod žena). Inače idemo na potpomognutu jer moj muž ima vrlo mal broj spermića  (zadnji nalaz 400 000) i dr. Š. nam je reka da je po tom nalazu, zatrudnit prirodnim putem nemoguće...Jel mi može neko napisat cili postupak ako ima volje. Nemam baš vremena za pročitat sve ove postove jer sam na poslu pa to moram radit skrivečki. Skužajte na mojoj zatupljenosti al bolje pitat nego skitat. Lip pozdrav svima...

----------


## rose

pozdrav svima....
znam da možda nije pravo mjesto za ovo pitanje pa me slobodno uputite gdje da pitam...
nakon dva neuspješna postupka polako se spremam za novi pa me zanima dali ste vi pile kakve vitamine tipa folnu,prenatal i sl. kao pripremu?
dosad nisam ništa pila ali mislim da nemože odmoć pa molim pomoć
hvala

----------


## mare41

peugeot206 evo pročitaj oval link http://www.potpomognutaoplodnja.info...:ivf&Itemid=79
inače, u mom potpisu je link sa još puno informacija
rose, obavezno pij folnu

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure  jel tko imao problem s mokrenjem poslije transfera.....danas  3dpt  ja sam  non-stop na wc,  2dpt isto  ali  krace, 1dpt  kratko,
  ali danas   evo citavo jutro ja samo pipi    :Sad: 
izludit  cu

----------


## Blekonja

evo curke da se malo javim sa svježim info bili na kontroli 33+6 smo danas, sve mjere su nam super, malo nas tlak zeza kad dođemo u dr., ali nam je super kad smo kući i mjerimo (ogromna trtarošica,a što reći  :Grin:  :Embarassed: ) uglavnom po procjeni ima otprilike 2.350 (velika naša curka) uglavnom guramo dalje i uskoro ulazimo u 9. misec!!!!


ne pišem puno što ne znači da vas ne pratim, bila sam i odsutna par dana puno vas  :Love:  i mislim na vas i šaljem bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sva događanja!!!

gdje nam je Goa, je li rodila već???


pozz svima

----------


## Pinky

wow blekonja, kako to ide brzo, ogromna curka već! di se sada bodeš kad ti je stomak narastao? (moram te pitati, znaš da mi je frka fragmina).
peugeot, imaš na stranici cita http://cito.hr/hrv/index.html  na dnu desno upute za pacijente u pdf formatu, pa ih skini i pročitaj, sve je detaljno objašnjeno. i ako budeš u cita možeš ih uzeti i u papirnatom obliku.
da, mi se bodemo i pijemo tablete da poboljšamo ovulaciju tj. imamo više jajnih stanica za oplodnju, bez obzira na to što uglavnom naši muževi imaju dijagnoze a ne mi.
tako je svijet namješten, da se oni puno ne muče hehehe

----------


## Pinky

a ako ne možeš na poslu viditi evo ukratko ću kopirati:

U normalnim okolnostima u svakom menstrualnom ciklusu sazrijeva
jedno jajašce. Da bi se poveæale šanse za uspjeh u postupcima
potpomognute oplodnje, lijekovima se potièu jajnici na sazrijevanje
više jajašaca. Hormoni koji kontroliraju ovulaciju su FSH (hormon koji
stimulira folikulogenezu) i LH (luteinizirajuæi hormon, važan za
sazrijevanje jajašca i ovulaciju). FSH i LH djeluju na jajnik stimulirajuæi
rast i sazrijevanje folikula. Pod njihovim utjecajem, jajnik proizvodi
hormon estrogen, koji djeluje na sluznicu maternice (endometrij) i
priprema je za prihvaæanje embrija.
Kolièina i doze, te kombinacije ovih lijekova, prilagoðavaju se i
izraèunavaju individualno, ovisno o povijesti bolesti, dobi pacijentice,
dužini trajanja neplodnosti, težini itd. 

a ostalo molim te pogledaj u toj brošuri, previše je da kopiram ovdje

----------


## gargamelica

Blekonja slazem se s pinky stvarno to ide brzo  :Wink: 
Vjerojatno tebi nije tako brzo proslo ,vidim po sebi  :Smile: 
Brojim dane i cini mi se kao da stoje uhhh
Denny kako si ?

----------


## anabanana

> pozdrav svima....
> znam da možda nije pravo mjesto za ovo pitanje pa me slobodno uputite gdje da pitam...
> nakon dva neuspješna postupka polako se spremam za novi pa me zanima dali ste vi pile kakve vitamine tipa folnu,prenatal i sl. kao pripremu?
> dosad nisam ništa pila ali mislim da nemože odmoć pa molim pomoć
> hvala


rose, ja pijem Pregnital, koji osim folne kiseline i ostalih dodataka ima i omega 3 i 6. Inace, doktori obavezno preporucaju piti folnu kiselinu. na tebi je da odlucis koju, ima ih na trzistu poprilican broj

----------


## anabanana

evo vratila se...nima Splita do Splita. Na oba jajnika oko 5 komada, na svakom jedan veliki vodeci. Danas dobila 3 menopura, sutra ponovno, a u petak ponovno na UZV...doktor je zadovoljan pa sam onda i ja !!!

----------


## aleksandraj

Blekonja  :Very Happy:  kako vrijeme leti, jedva cekam da i Pinky za osam mjeseci nesto slicno napise (a i ti crvenkapa). Svim curama puno vibrica~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Blekonja

hvala cure moje.....
pinky draga ja dajem clivarin i dalje u stomak jer sam tu navikla čini mi se da bi mi sada bilo di drugo bilo skroz nezgodno, ono je tanka iglica,nastojim je što više potkožno dati i to je to....tako mislim do kraja!!!!

----------


## Lua

Dobro jutro,cure!

Evo molila bi za malu pomoć. Redovito vas pratim i jako ste mi simpatične,a rezultate ne moram ni komentirati  :Smile:  Razmišljam da pokušamo napraviti nešto kod nas,pa mi se nekako jako svidio vaš Cito. Da li se dugo čeka za postpak i da li se može punkcija vršiti pod anestezijom (lokalna,opća?)  i da li je tko bio na PICSI metodi?
Unaprijed se zahvaljujem i šaljem Vam veeeliki pozdrav!

----------


## anabanana

Lua, ja sam sad u postupku i isto nam je doktor predlozio PICSI, a on zna. Mozes vise o njoj procitati na CITO stranici. Doktor kaze da daje izvrsne rezultate, i mm ima dijagnozu oligoastenoteratoozospermija.  Koliko znam daje se anestezija lokalna, ali ima mogucnost i opce, mada mislim da je ona bespotrebna, jer ce duze trajati oporavak od samog postupka. Sretno ti, kako god odlucila.

----------


## crvenkapica77

ono sto oni daju   u guzu je  sasvim dovoljno , ma  punkciju nista ne osjetis, 
a sta vam je  PICSI ?

----------


## Lua

> ono sto oni daju   u guzu je  sasvim dovoljno , ma  punkciju nista ne osjetis, 
> a sta vam je  PICSI ?


Hvala cure na odgovorima  :Smile: 
evo objašnjenja PICSI od Cita:
"Način izbora spermija za postupak mikromanipulacije, temelji se na sposobnosti vezivanja zrelih spermija za hijaluronan.

Na dno zdjelice u kojoj ćemo napraviti ICSI nanesen je hijaluronan, molekula koju stvaraju granuloza stanice kumulusa ooforusa koji u tijelu okružuje, hrani i štiti jajnu stanicu. Među vezanim spermijima (zrelim i spremnim za oplodnju) odaberu se morfološki najbolji i napravi se ICSI. Kombinacija ovih dviju metoda (MACs i PICSI) daje izvrsne rezultate"

----------


## peugeot206

Pinky i Mare41 fala vam lipa. Kad sam napisala ovo sitila sam se da mi je među nalazima od muža i ta mala brošura pa sam pročitala. Totalna mi je zbunjoza od svih podataka koje sam pročitala u zadnjih misec i po dana. Sad su mi neke stvari jasnije. Nadam se da će s mojim nalazima sve biti o.k. jer mi u svemu ovome samo još fali da nešto ne štima i po tom pitanju. Fala lipa još jednom na brzom odgovoru.

----------


## Pinky

anestezija je lokalna, dobiješ inekciju u guzu i ništa ne boli.
a ja sam bila na picsiju zadnja 2 puta. prošli put mi je uskrsnio nezrelu stanicu i dobila sam 2 genijalne osmostanične mrve od jedne zrele i jedne nezrele stanice, a ovaj puta sam došla (prvi puta) do 2 blastice. 
ne znam da li rade picsi ljudima kojima ne treba icsi doduše.picsi košta dodatnih 1000 kn, ali mislim da se svaka kuna isplati.

p.s. crvenkapice, otiđi na cito.hr pa prouči malo, ima puno noviteta i zanimljivosti

----------


## tikica

Ja evo brojim još malo do testa 6 dana, ovo nam je 4XAIH.
Pa se mislim ako ne bude ništa što dalje, koji bi vaši savjeti bili?
IVF bez stimulacije ili sa? 
Inače sa klomifenom i femarom dobijem po 4 folikula jeli to dovoljno za prirodni IVF ?? Moj FSH je 6 ako to može neko nečemu zbrojit ili to nema veze.
I koliko nakon stimuliranog opet možeš ići na stimulirani?
I kakva bi stimulacija mogla biti za mene ja se strašno bojim bockanja od štoperice padam u nesvjest.

----------


## Pinky

ma tikice KO DA ČITAM SEBE. ista situacija je bila samnom, osim što sam ja imala 3 a ne 4 aih. jednako reagirala na klom/fem ko ti. i došla kod dr.š, očekivala femarski a dobila ful stimulirani dugi ciklus sa 60 inekcija. na inekcije se stvarno lako navikneš, vidit ćeš (govori ti najveća paničarka na svitu) a sam ne možeš sebi odrediti protokol. njega će doktor odrediti uzimajući u obzir niz faktora - tvoje hormonalno stanje, mužev spermiogram, tvoje godine... svaki novi ivf je novi pokušaj uštimavanja protokola da bude optimalan. 
ja sam tek na 5. ivf-u dobro reagirala i to u nekom puno blaže stimuliranom postupku nego što mi je bio 1. put.

tvoje je da povadiš krv 10ak puta, izvadiš sve nalaze i daš ih doktoru. a u njih imam puno povjerenje.
vjerojatno ne idu više na ful stimulaciju na kakvoj sam ja bila 1.x jer je to bilo prije zakona, ali svejedno ti igle ne ginu. samo složi mozak da je to ništa. i stvarno je ništa.

----------


## sildad

Ja sam se užasno bojala injekcija, a na kraju sam ih sama sebi davala. Da mi je to netko pričao ne bi mu vjerovala. Tikice, Pinky ti dobro kaže, poslušaj doktora šta je najbolje za tebe. Moja svaka stimulacija je bila različita. Nekad se pogodi iz prve, a nekad treba više puta. Meni bi čekanje do svake slijedeće stimulacije skratilo to šta sam imala smrzlića, pa bi ih taman ispucala i onda ponovno iz početka.

----------


## Pinky

slidad ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje malo srce

----------


## tikica

Hvala Pinky,sildad.
Kakvo vađenje krvi 10ak puta. (evo gotovo je već padam u nesvjest sva sreća što sam na kauču).
Koliko te je to sve koštalo da se znam pripremit? Mogu li preko zdravstva na recept dobit te ljekove? Sad mi je to sve novo još nisam sve stigla pročitat.

----------


## sildad

Tikice, oprosti nisam sve pohvatala, gdje misliš u postupak? Mislim da nećeš baš vaditi krv 10 puta, to te Pinky malo plaši  :Wink:  Nemoj se toliko bojati. Ako si iz Splita ja ću ti davati injekcije, ionako sam doma i nemam šta radit. Obećajem neće te boljeti.

----------


## Pinky

krvnu grupu i rh faktor, hormone 2.-5. dana, hormone 29.-22. dana, hepatitis i sidu - eto 4 osnovna vađenja krvi. a ja sam imala još torch, imunološke.... svašta nešto, ovisno što ti liječnik da da vadiš. ma ne brini se, oguglati ćeš. sve pretrage i vađenja krvi idu na uputnicu socijalca. na cito.hr imaš cjenik ostalih usluga. lijekove isto plaćamo sami. cijena ovisi i o vrsti postupka i o količini lijekova (inekcija) koje trošiš. 1 gonal košta oko 230 kn, a jedan menopur oko 150, decapeptyl oko 60, tako da ti nitko ne može reći (čak ni sami doktor točno do samog kraja) koliko ćeš to platiti. ja sam u prvom postupku (taj sa gomilom inekcija) samo inekcije platila oko 9000 kn. a u zadnjem već puno manje jer sam bila na tabletama (15tableta-oko 600 kn) i na 10ak menopura (oko 1500kn). 
međutim, kad počneš sa ivf-om nikad ne možeš znati sa sigurnošću koliko ćeš novaca potrošiti jer sve ovisi o tvojoj reakciji. neko super reagira pa mu treba malo, netko loše, ko ja, pa mu treba hrpa.

----------


## tikica

Hvala sildad na bockanju malo sam dalje od Splita to će morat obavit MM,u cito sam.
Uf Pinky koliko para.
Je li pametno inzistirat na prirodnom s obzirom na 4 folikula mislim znam da može bit svašta ali onako sve ukupno da li se isplati.

----------


## sildad

Ništa se strašno neće dogodit ako probaš prirodnjak, postupak ćeš platiti jednako, ali bar nećeš toliko potrošiti na lijekove. Nažalost ja sam s prirodnjacima uvijek loše prolazila, ili prazni folikuli, ili ne rastu, uvijek neki vrag, pa sam radije uvijek bila za opciju da me dobro našopaju injekcijama, pa onda nisam imala brige šta će biti. A da je neplodnost skup sport - jest, ja sam na stimulacije i lijekove potrošila jedno manje novo auto. Imaš i pp.

----------


## Lua

Ej cure,

da li se dugo u čeka za postupak u Citu?

----------


## MARINA25

Draga , ne čeka ti se na postupak.Mozes ici odmah!!
Sretno!!

----------


## maja_st

> Ej cure,
> 
> da li se dugo u čeka za postupak u Citu?




Ne čeka se dugo,naravno treba otići na dogovor, prikupiti svu potrebnu dokumentaciju i nalaze i onda kreće postupak....Ovu papirnatu dokumentaciju koja je potrebna po novom zakonu (vjenčani list, pravno i psihološko savjetovanje, mišljenje drugog ginekologa) može se riješiti praktički u par dana.....a nalazi ovisno o vašem problemu.....i slučaju......

----------


## Pinky

> Hvala sildad na bockanju malo sam dalje od Splita to će morat obavit MM,u cito sam.
> Uf Pinky koliko para.
> Je li pametno inzistirat na prirodnom s obzirom na 4 folikula mislim znam da može bit svašta ali onako sve ukupno da li se isplati.


i dalje si ista ko ja. i ja sam mislila inzistirati na prirodnome, ali dr je rekao da idemo na postupak koji je optimalan i koji će mi najbrže bebu donijeti. ja sam bila toliko užasnuta inekcijama da sam sutra ujutro (dakle u petak navečer bila na dogovoru, rekao mi dugi protokol) u subotu ujutro napravila sačekušu ispred cita - da mu kažem da NEMA ŠANSE da idem na ikakve inekcije. srećom nisu radili taj dan. pričekala sam mjesec dana, skupila hrabrost i počela sa ivf-om.
kad se sad sjetim te sačekuše i panike, umirem od smija.

i ja sam, kao i sildad, potrošila sve novce koje sam imala, ali  nema tog auta koje će mi biti slađe ili draže od moje bebe.

----------


## sildad

Slažem se s tobom Pinky, naravno da će mi moja beba biti slađa od bilo kojeg auta, zapravo to je neusporedivo bilo s čim. Ali teško je kad nemaš novaca. Kad još uza sav ovaj stres moraš kombinirati odakle ćeš naći novac. Ja sam sva sreća uspjela sve to poplaćati, ali znam ženu koja radi za 2000 kn, a za toliko i njen muž, podstanari su, a ne može ostati trudna. Ona ne može ni do Solina, a kamoli do Zg, da dalje ne spominjem. Strašno je to.

----------


## Pinky

sildad, vjeruj mi, znam, kao dugogodišnja nezaposlena osoba. sa jednom plaćom, kreditom i režijama se jedva izlazi na kraj. samo što smo mm i ja APSOLUTNO SVE, ali doslovno sve osim režija i spize podredili bebama. sve ostalo nam je nepotreban luksuz. da se razumimo, mogla sam ja sad od proljeća ići i na kbc, ali imala sam osjećaj da bi morala sve iz početka a osjećam da sam u cita na korak do bebe.

----------


## sildad

Ajme draga moja Pinky nadam se da ćeš uspjeti, želim ti svu sreću ovoga svijeta. Nisam htjela pisati o nekim stvarima, ali samo ću ti reći da sam do 2006.g. mogla samo sanjati o IVF-u, nitko u Splitu to nije radio, a ja nisam mogla do Zg, uvijek sam radila kod nekih šugavih privatnika kod kojih je bolovanje bilo nemoguće, samo ću ti reći da sam toliko puta radila i sa temperaturom od 39, a nisam mogla ostaviti taj posao jer nam je neophodno trebao. A onda je sve krenulo nabolje, dobila sam malo bolje plaćen posao, a muž počeo službeno putovati pa smo skupljali njegove dnevnice za IVF-ove, ali loša strana toga je bila da muža nisam vidjela skoro čitavu godinu, bila bi sretna kad je bilo smrzlića, jer mi je bilo teško iskombinirati da on bude tu za moje stimulacije. Da je još i Milinovićev zakon tada bio na snazi, bilo bi još teže. Teško je sve to skupa, evo tebi sam sad napisala ali ne želim biti patetična, ali znam da svaka IVF priča ima svoju pozadinu.

----------


## Lua

E super,puno hvala na brzim odgovorima. Evo ja se naručila na konzultacije 29.11.

Želim svima što prije puno uspjeha....pozz...

----------


## peugeot206

[QUOTE=Pinky;1746543]anestezija je lokalna, dobiješ inekciju u guzu i ništa ne boli.
Jel dobiješ još koju inekciju ili je to to?

----------


## peugeot206

*anestezija je lokalna, dobiješ inekciju u guzu i ništa ne boli.*

 Jel se dobije još koja inekcija ili samo ta? Ovo je za punkciju.... jel?

----------


## sildad

To ti je to. Po nekom mom iskustvu ta injekcija baš ne pomogne previše, osim šta te malo opusti. Za ne-bolnu punkciju je, čini mi se puno bitnije kako su folkuli raspoređeni nego ta injekcija, jer meni je svaka bila različita. Ona gdje sam imala najviše folikula - najmanje me bolila, nekad bi iza punkcije išla odmah na kavu, a zadnji put 7 dana nisam mogla hodati.

----------


## Pinky

draga sildad, bilo bi najdivnije kad bi sve mi jednog dana cmoknile svoje bebe. a i hoćemo.
sad ti, za tobom ove moje 2 blastice, pa crvenkapičine mrve....  :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

> *anestezija je lokalna, dobiješ inekciju u guzu i ništa ne boli.*
> 
>  Jel se dobije još koja inekcija ili samo ta? Ovo je za punkciju.... jel?


ovisno o broju folikula doziraju "drogu". zadnji put sam imala 8 folikula i punkcije se uopće ne sjećam.
prije toga 2 i sjećam se svakog detalja.
oba puta nije bolilo, ne brini se!

----------


## anabanana

> sildad, vjeruj mi, znam, kao dugogodišnja nezaposlena osoba. sa jednom plaćom, kreditom i režijama se jedva izlazi na kraj. samo što smo mm i ja APSOLUTNO SVE, ali doslovno sve osim režija i spize podredili bebama. sve ostalo nam je nepotreban luksuz. da se razumimo, mogla sam ja sad od proljeća ići i na kbc, ali imala sam osjećaj da bi morala sve iz početka a osjećam da sam u cita na korak do bebe.


Potpisujem, isti slucaj i kod mene

----------


## goa

> evo curke da se malo javim sa svježim info bili na kontroli 33+6 smo danas, sve mjere su nam super, malo nas tlak zeza kad dođemo u dr., ali nam je super kad smo kući i mjerimo (ogromna trtarošica,a što reći) uglavnom po procjeni ima otprilike 2.350 (velika naša curka) uglavnom guramo dalje i uskoro ulazimo u 9. misec!!!!
> 
> gdje nam je Goa, je li rodila već???


 9. mjesec  :Very Happy: , pa tako je brzo prošlo, čestitam, draga !!
Vi vašoj curki na osnovu procjene tepate da je velika, a mi našem momčiću da je naša mrvica ( procijenjen na preko 4 kg  :Razz: !)
Meni je termin u petak, znači, u čeki sam svaki dan  :Grin: , Bože, tako je brzo prošlo, trudnoća uredna, dr. prezadovoljan, ja u blagom strahu pomiješanom s euforijom..
 Svima vam želim da do Božića budu pozitivne bete, a potom sve ostalo  :Zaljubljen: !!
Vidim, ima puno novih cura, što me i rastužuje, ali i veseli jer ste ekipa, a zajedno smo jače  :Wink: !!
 Svima koje čekaju bete, Crvenkapice, Pinky ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !!!!

----------


## Blekonja

ajme goa još malo , ja sam sad već u ogromnom strahu i euforiji, a kamoli ne ti!!!!
a što se tiče

----------


## Blekonja

nastavak slijedi..... :Embarassed: 

a što se tiče kilaže mislimo da će dobiti još barem kilce u ovih misec dana pa bi mogla i do 3.500 doć...

čekamo lijepe vijesti i javi se čim stigneš,  :Love:  te!!!!


pozz svim curkama na čekanju beta i svega ostalog!!!

----------


## peugeot206

> ovisno o broju folikula doziraju "drogu". zadnji put sam imala 8 folikula i punkcije se uopće ne sjećam.
> prije toga 2 i sjećam se svakog detalja.
> oba puta nije bolilo, ne brini se!


uuuuffffffffffffff,. A kako oni vide folikule, jeli preko ultrazvuka?? Ajme koja mi je zbunjoza. Još jedno pitanje. Reka mi je dr. Š. iz Cita da oni upisuju 100 pacijenata za potpomognutu za slijedeću godinu i da za tih 100 pacijenata troškove snosi HZZO. Jesam li ja to dobro razumila??? Jel neko zna točno. Lip pozdrav svima.

----------


## Pinky

za hzzo ne znam. a folikuli se vide preko uzv-a. i broj i veličina

----------


## Ti

Sunčice i PInky sretno, požurite da što prije osjetite ove naše radosti trudnoće. puse
I ostalim curama sretno u postupcima.
Blekonjice još samo mjesec dana! I meni je počelo sve brže prolaziti, već me počela hvatat panika da neću uspit sve nabavit za bebu na vrijeme he he.

----------


## Pinky

anabanana, kako je prošlo?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Denny

Pozdrav curke drage!  :Bye: 

Joooj, dugo me nije bilo, nemojte zamjeriti, malo sam manje na kompiću jer me znaju zaboliti oči, a kapljice ne smijem stavljati u trudnoći. Drugi je razlog što skitam i previše, obožavam šetati, bar sad dok smijem i dok je još toplo, a i već me uhvatila ona panika da neću sve stići obaviti o kojoj govore Goa i Blekonja.  :Grin:  
Inače, izgurali smo prvih 12 tjedana, i osim šokova na ultrazvukovima mogu reći da je sve prošlo savršeno, bez mučnina, bez bolova i bez ikakvih problema, hvala Bogu dragom više.

*Goa i Blekonja*, jedva čekam vaše bebice!  :Very Happy:  *Goa*, želim ti brz i lagan porod! 
Pinky i crvenkapice ~~ za velike bete!
Kinki bravo za start, potpuno razumim tu opuštenost i drago mi je da sam i od tebe dočekala tako vesele i optimistične postove!

Svim curama koje se spremaju u postupke želim puno sreće, i naravno velike bete!

Puse i vibrice od nas troje!  :Heart:

----------


## anabanana

> anabanana, kako je prošlo?
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Hej, u petak bila na UZV, sve je ok, imam dosta folikula, jos dobivam po 3 menopura, i danas cetrotide (kako li se vec zove, ne da mi se ici do frizidera pogledati). Navecer u 9 ovitrelle i u utorak punkcija.,bit ce to 11. dan- E sad, jucer sam isla dobit injekcije na hitnu..prvo me isplasila kako su to injekcije koje moram dobivat pod nadzorom strogim ginekologa, a onda me poslali kod tehnicara..sreca da sam gledala, jer mi umalo smijesao jedan menopur sa tri otopine.....dao mi menopure u stomak, a cetrotide u rame, a jutros sam vidila da se i ona daje u stomak..hoce to biti problem???? I gdje da veceras dobijem ovitrelle? stomak ili rame? 
Pinky, kako se ti osjecas?

----------


## anabanana

Nitko ne spominje utrogestane na ovom forumu, jel se uopce stavljaju, i kad se pocinje?

----------


## crvenkapica77

ovitrelle mozes u stomak,  
utrogestani  se stavljaju poslije punkcije pa nadalje

----------


## Pinky

ma sve ide u stomak, nema frke, može i u rame.
ja se osjećam ko da se ništa nije dogodilo, nikakvih simptoma...
utrogestane počinješ nakon punkcije, obično 3x2, ja sam ih rasporedila na 7.30, 15.30 i 23.30. ako budeš krvarila nakon punkcije radije ih pij. jutro pred transfer ih svakako treba popiti, a ne staviti.
sretno!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## peugeot206

> za hzzo ne znam. a folikuli se vide preko uzv-a. i broj i veličina


Fala lipa i pozdrav svima...

----------


## goa

> Inače, izgurali smo prvih 12 tjedana, i osim šokova na ultrazvukovima mogu reći da je sve prošlo savršeno, bez mučnina, bez bolova i bez ikakvih problema, hvala Bogu dragom više.
> 
> *Goa i Blekonja*, jedva čekam vaše bebice!  *Goa*, želim ti brz i lagan porod!


Već 12 tjedana  :Shock: , nevjerojatno, kako je vrijeme brzo prošlo!! Pa to je zapravo divna novost  :Very Happy: , a i to što se možeš puno kretati, što nije bilo mučnina i svega ostalog!
 Moraš li i sad nastaviti s utrogestanima ili je finito, ja sam ih mrzila  :Mad: ?
 Hvala ti na dobrim željama, trebat će mi, a ti uživaj i dalje sa svojim mrvicama  :Heart: !
 Cure, očekujem sve pozitivne bete!!!

----------


## rozalija

Goa od sveg  :Heart:  ti ja i moja princeza želimo naljepši susret sa svojom mrvicom i da porod bude školski.
Pinky milion~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ti šaljemo za prekrasnu betu.
Crvenkapice, anabanana cure navijamo iz petnih žila za vas.
Danny draga moja već 12 tjedana, vrijeme leti. Uživaj sa svojim malim mrvicama i šaljemo vam Jelena i ja ogromnu pusicu.
Kinki  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za novi postupak. Držimo ti fige i puno mislimo na tebe.
matto ogromna pusica za tebe, čekamo te da nam dođeš na kavicu.
Svim dragim curama od srca želimo puno sreće u postupcima, lijepe bete i ogromne +.

----------


## rozalija

Blekonja draga moja još malo i tvoja princeza stiže, od srca i tebi želimo naljepši susret sa malom princezom i da ti porod bude lagan. Puno pusica za vas dvije šaljemo moja Jelena i ja.

----------


## anabanana

Cure, sutra sam na punkciji u 7.30..jel trebam ponjeti spavaćicu ili nesto???  Za koliko to bude gotovo, otprilike, koliko dugo treba da dodjes sebi od injekcije? Lezis tamo, ili ?

----------


## vesnare

> Cure, sutra sam na punkciji u 7.30..jel trebam ponjeti spavaćicu ili nesto???  Za koliko to bude gotovo, otprilike, koliko dugo treba da dodjes sebi od injekcije? Lezis tamo, ili ?


 ne treba ti ni spavaćica ni papuče ni ništa. Dobiješ tamo jednokratnu zelenu suknjicu i papuče, koje poslije ležanja baciš u smeće, a sestra ti da i jedan vateni uložak za slučaj krvarenja. Od injekcije ćeš se brzo oporaviti ne brini i sretno sutra
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## crvenkapica77

sretno sutra !!
cim dođes  dobijes inekciju  jednu u jedan guz, drugu u drugi  guz  :Smile: 
 lezis malo,  onda te sestra odvede  do stola, vec te uvatilo, ne mozes  sama,
 dr. ce ti dati  valjda jos jednu  dole, ja se ne sjecam  , uopce  ne boli, onda  ces malo leci  ,poslije, ako krvaris dobit ces ulozak, i lagano kuci,  ti si budna citavo vrijeme ali omamljena,  mi smo isli u virusa na kavu, sestra  nam savjetovala,  
 mm me vodio, ja malo sverala  cik-cak,  ali  sve ok,  ugl.  poslije punkcije  za  odpril.  1h  bit ces stara  .

----------


## kinki

Ja bila na 1. uzv,  7. dan ciklusa imam dosta vodecih folikula od 11 do 15mm,  i jos dopsta manjih.  Endometrij 7mm.  nastavljam i dalje sa po jednim dec. i jednim menop. dnevno.  Imam opet one iste simptome HS ko zadnji put al nisam tila nista govorit dr da me ne ostave opet u bolnici.  Ako mi do srijede bude gore reci cu mu.  Jel ima ijedna od vas da od hormona ima mucnine, slabost,  tezinu u grudima,  pritisak u prsima i trbuh tvrd ko kamen?  Plinovi, napuhanost i slicno?
Inace pisam svaku po ure a danas sam mozda 2 puta u cilom danu ufff....Sta bi vi na mom mistu???  Prosli put sam lezala u bolnici od punkcije do transfera a nisu mi nikakvu terapiju davali, samo su me pregledavali i vadili mi krv.

----------


## Pinky

ajme kinki, nije se s tim za igrati! di si na uzv-ovima u zg ili st?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da hs bude što slabija

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~anibanani za punkciju

----------


## anabanana

Kinki stvarno se time nije za igrati...imala sam sve te simptome, plus proljev i povracanje...nimalo ugodno...
Hvala cure, nadam se da ce sve proci dobro. Pitam za oporavak jer moram vozit natrag za Zadar (mm ne vozi osim po Zadru  :Sad:  ), pa da e bi duplo vidila......ali, oticemo kod kolegice na par sati, da malo dodjem k sebi....Bit ce sve ok..

----------


## Pinky

anabanana, *NE PREPORUČA SE DA TI VOZIŠ NAKON PUNKCIJE.*

----------


## anabanana

A ma znam, ali sto cu, vidit cemo kako cu se osjecati, necu sigurno ici prije nego budem spremna.

----------


## kinki

U zagrebu sam. Sve se nadam da mi je sve to u glavi :Sad: 
Ovaj put sam na jednom jedinom menopuru,  ako opet bude HS onda nije za mene stimulacija.  Al bar ovaj put imam dosta jednakih folikula,  inace ih imam preko 20 a samo dva budu veca...to mi je najgore,  hiper a jedan embrij  :Evil or Very Mad: 
nek se raspuknem, boli me kita samo nek bude puno jaja :Grin: 
Vidit cu do sutra kako ce mi bit pa ako mi bude gore ponit cu odma stvari za bolnicu na uzv....Drage moje, ako ste mislile da su nase Firule u kurcu-tribate vidit taj odjel ginekologije di sam ja lezala zadnji put u vinogradskoj.  Da sam imala fotoaparat, slikala bih wc i obroke koje smo dobijali :Shock:   hmmmmm, mogla bih ga ovaj put ponit,  da se uvjerite kako su Firule Hilton u stvari!!

----------


## tuzna

kinki, ~~~~~~~~~ i ovdje da sve bude OK i da ne bude HS-a u nekim ozbiljnim razmjerama  :Smile: 
SRETNO!

----------


## anabanana

Şretno ti kinki, nadam se i ja da je sve u tvojoj glavi. Ja danas bila na punkciji, u 7 i 30 vec gotovo sve bilo, nista nisam osjetila, da mi nije pao tlak, bilo bi super. Bila sam prva na redu, nisam vidila nikoga osim Stefani i doktora. Nemam pojma koliko su mi stanica izvadili, ali jako je brzo bilo gotovo. Sutra ce me sestra nazvati kad mi je transfer, pa cu valjda znati i koliko ih je bilo.

----------


## crvenkapica77

bravo  anabanana  
ja sam pitala  , onak  omamljena  , koliko imam  js  
sretno~~~~~~~~~~~nek budu lijepe vijesti  sutra~~~~~~~~~

kinki  sretno ~~~~~~~~

----------


## metkovk@

Cure bog htjela bi nesto upitat imam transfer u cetvrtak a u subotu svadbu jako bitnu dali mogu ici samo bi sjedila,sta mislite?

----------


## anabanana

ja ne bi, dugo sjedenje je lose kao i dugo stajanje......

----------


## anabanana

> bravo anabanana 
> ja sam pitala , onak omamljena , koliko imam js 
> sretno~~~~~~~~~~~nek budu lijepe vijesti sutra~~~~~~~~~
> 
> kinki sretno ~~~~~~~~


Jel to malo cudno sto mi nisu rekli koliko imam js? Jel inace doktor kaze, ili mozda sto je bilo prerano, a ja sam bila prva?

----------


## Pinky

metkovka, ne bi ni ja. pusti svadbu, sad kad si već do transfera došla. baš sam se pitala šta je s tobom!

----------


## aleksandraj

> Cure bog htjela bi nesto upitat imam transfer u cetvrtak a u subotu svadbu jako bitnu dali mogu ici samo bi sjedila,sta mislite?


 
Ja sam u postupku u MB drugi dan putovala busom i vlakom i bila biokemijska. Poslije Cita mirovala i nista...u MB kazu da se ponanas kao i u svakoj trudnoci..ne znam...ja bih ipak mirovala sto vise mogu

----------


## crvenkapica77

ne bi ni ja  sjedila  bas  toliko....a to znaci sigurno   5-6h   ,a 2dpt  , tad  sam sjedila samo kad sam  rucala

aleks  kad ti kreces  ??

----------


## aleksandraj

Nazalost crvenkapa, tek u sijecnju. U subotu je mm umrla mama, bio sin jedinac pa sada cekam da se malo vrati u normalu...lijekovi cekaju, i bas mi je zao sto sam morala odgadjati

----------


## crvenkapica77

a joj bas mi je zao, :Love:   moja sucut   :Love:

----------


## aleksandraj

hvala...idemo dalje, znas kako kazu: neka ide po redu.

----------


## goa

> U zagrebu sam. Sve se nadam da mi je sve to u glavi
> Ovaj put sam na jednom jedinom menopuru,  ako opet bude HS onda nije za mene stimulacija.  Al bar ovaj put imam dosta jednakih folikula,  inace ih imam preko 20 a samo dva budu veca...to mi je najgore,  hiper a jedan embrij 
> nek se raspuknem, boli me kita samo nek bude puno jaja
> Vidit cu do sutra kako ce mi bit pa ako mi bude gore ponit cu odma stvari za bolnicu na uzv....Drage moje, ako ste mislile da su nase Firule u kurcu-tribate vidit taj odjel ginekologije di sam ja lezala zadnji put u vinogradskoj.  Da sam imala fotoaparat, slikala bih wc i obroke koje smo dobijali  hmmmmm, mogla bih ga ovaj put ponit,  da se uvjerite kako su Firule Hilton u stvari!!


 ako možeš, kupi rehidromiks sol i općenito pij što više tekućine, to zna spriječiti razvoj hiperstimulacije! I, naravno, sretno  :Wink:  !!

----------


## metkovk@

hvala vjerovatno cu vas poslusat,mada je ovo 5 transfer nisam jos popravila potpis sve 4 sam prelezala bas kako su mi rekli,nisam se cak ni penjala po stepenicama kazu nije dobro cjelo vrijeme mislils biti ili ne biti.Sada sam mislila malo opusenije razmisljat o svemu vjerovatno grijesim ali cure sa kojima sam pricala kazu da svaka koja se ponasala normalno cak i na trenutak zaboravile da su bile na transferu sada imaju djecu.Nemojte me krivo shvatit citam vas redovno i sa svakom placem sto od srece sto od tuge,vi ste mi naj bolje virtualne prijateljice znate sto prolazim.Sada sam imala naj goru situaciju sa JS. Imala 1 a i ona se jedva oplodila radi nalaza MM doktor se nije ni nadao da ce se oplodit pomirila sam se kao i MM vec planirali novi postupak CITA ali kad me doktor jutros zovnio da se oplodila i da dodemo u cetvrtak na 15 godisnjicu braka na transfer ja sam po kuci letila.Vjerujte to je bozije djelo nesto mi hoce reci,ja u cuda vjerujem.Pinky tebe posebno pratim i znam da si buduca trudnica vidjet ces ljubim vas i vibram za buduce trudnice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~izvinite na dugom postu.

----------


## Pinky

aleksandra, moja sućut.  :Love: 

a metkovko moja draga, ko što je jedna žena rekla - probala sam ležat 15 dana, pa ležat 7, 7 normala, pa normala svih 15, pa čak brati masline...
i ništa.
mislim da ti je bitno da ti nakon transfera i navečer do tog pira ležuckaš, da se ne truckaš autom po piru (tipa - po mladu, pa u mladoženje, pa na misu) već se lipo pojavi na večeri, izljubi mladence, sjedni i uživaj.
i zaslužila si malo opuštanja za 15 godina braka  :Heart: 
a pratim te jer smo obe iz istog kraja i jer mi je zapela za oko tvoja priča. nadam se da ćeš što prije postati mama  :Kiss: 

kinki, čuvaj se, ali nemoj tajiti dr-ima informacije da ne napraviš kakvu štetu molim te ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Kiss:

----------


## metkovk@

To sam i mislila pojavit se cisto da me vide to mi je od muzeve sestre sin,nemem namjere puno ni stat cisto da me vide ma bit ce mo mi sve mame netko prije netko kasnje ali da ce Bog svima andelke!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Pinky

ma dašta već možeš sjesti malo i proveseliti se. ali bez onog pirskog truckanja tamo-amo.lipo se provedi!!!

----------


## metkovk@

hvala srico ma kakvi ples ja cu samo gledat.Kako si mi ti ima li kakvi trudnickih simptoma?

----------


## Pinky

ma ništa, malo pms bolova, nadam se kao znak trudnoće lol

----------


## metkovk@

to ti je to trudnice moja pusa mazi trbuscic i uzivaj ljubim te!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kinki

> ako možeš, kupi rehidromiks sol i općenito pij što više tekućine, to zna spriječiti razvoj hiperstimulacije! I, naravno, sretno  !!


 Hvala ti, prvi put cujem za to,  idem odma sutra to trazit!!!

----------


## Denny

*CURE SRETNOOOO!!!! 
*Mislim na vas!

----------


## Blekonja

> *CURE SRETNOOOO!!!! 
> *Mislim na vas!





i mi i mi i mi mislimo puno na sve vas iako ne pišemo puno!!!!!

----------


## anabanana

Evo svjezih vijesti, bila sam dobila 5 js, imamo 3 embrija, u petak u 11. transfer...jedva cekam!!!! Ima li tko sa Rode jos za transfer u petak?

----------


## Lua

> Evo svjezih vijesti, bila sam dobila 5 js, imamo 3 embrija, u petak u 11. transfer...jedva cekam!!!! Ima li tko sa Rode jos za transfer u petak?


Ajme super!  :Klap:  Sretno u petak.

----------


## sara38

> hvala srico ma kakvi ples ja cu samo gledat.


Ma *Metkovka* samo ti idi i uživaj laganini. Sve je to individualno. Ja jedini put kad sam ostala trudna (bez obzira na loš završetak) već drugi dan nakon transfera sam se pela po Trsatskim stubama. I eto, dogodilo se nakon puno godina. A svaki put kad bi mirovala ništa. Nema tu pravila. Uživaj i pozdrav od još jedne Metkovke. :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

anabanana bravo! 

ja lagano tonem u depru od ovih pms bolova.... tek 10dpt

----------


## vesnare

*Metkovka* i *Anabana* držim fige za ugnježđivanje i posebne fige na sve 4 da su od drage *Pinky* simptomi PMS-a ustvari simptomi trudnoće
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikica

Danas radila test i opet ništa  :Sad: 
Može li se raditi paralelno AIH i pregledi koje treba obavit za IVF?
I hoće li mi ti nalazi vrijedit 1god dok dođem na red u Maribor?
Zna li netko koliko se čeka za Beć?

----------


## metkovk@

anabanana srećo sretno u petak,sara38 hvala na poticaju jos se cujemo ,pinky ti si trudnica i ko god kaze nesto suprotno od toga nije u pravu samo pozitiva,vesnare hvala fige su dobro dosle i ja drzim svim curama da dodemo do BETURINA!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~cure hvatajmo vlakic deny i blekonje cure puno poljubaca uzivajte u trudnoci!!!!!!!!

----------


## Aurora*

> Ma *Metkovka* samo ti idi i uživaj laganini.


Ovako i ja mislim, jer ne vjerujem da mirovanje moze bitno utjecati na ishod postupka. 




> ja lagano tonem u depru od ovih pms bolova.... tek 10dpt


*Pinky* nema razloga za depru. 10. dpt blastocista bi bio 15. dpo, sto bi znacilo kraj lutealne faze da se ne radi o trudnoci. Zbog toga je najvaznije da nema nikakvih naznaka krvarenja. PMS bolovu su sasvim normalani i u ranoj trudnoci. Sada bi ti vec i test mogao biti pozitivan, ali znam da se ne zelis tako rano testirat. Stoga ti mogu samo savjetovati da zaboravis sve simptome i da se radujes izostanku menstruacije, sto je po mojem misljenju prvi i najpouzdaniji znaka trudnoce. Jos samo malo strpljenja i brzo ce proci i preostalih pet dana do bete...  :Wink:

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja nemam pms bolove,  njih nemam  nikad  :Unsure: 
mene zivcana puca   ,

ovi dani nikad proci  , :Cekam: 

anabanana  ~~~~~~~~~super, jel to   et  3dan  ?

pinky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

potpisujem auroru, pinky  dok god nema vjestice   mi smo trudne  :Heart: 
napominjem, da sam ja prosli ivf  procurila  9dpt  sa utricima,  zato  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

pinky , sto mi ne bi betu radile u petak ? :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## aleksandraj

> *Metkovka* i *Anabana* držim fige za ugnježđivanje i posebne fige na sve 4 da su od drage *Pinky* simptomi PMS-a ustvari simptomi trudnoće
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Isto, draga Pinky, vjeruj da to moze biti znak T...

----------


## rozalija

Draga moja Pinky
U ovom našem dobitnom pokušaju moji simptomi pred betu su bili identični simptomima koje sam imala pred mengu. Inače za moj pms su karateristični neki lagani grčići u stomaku, isto kao da mi nešto lagano kurla po stomaku. Kada se to počne događati pred mengu, uvijek bi znala da stiže gospođa. Tako je bilo i ovaj put. Kada sam 7-8 dana nakon transfera počela osijećati te grčeve, cijeli dan sam proplakala, govorila mužu da nema ništa ni ovaj put od bebe, ma užasna sam bila. Bila sam uvijerena da menga stiže, svoji snovi su se raspršili, govorila neću raditi betu, svako jutro kada bih ustala prvo trčala u wc da vidim ima li krvi na vešu. A onda 12dpt uradila test i + se pokazao. Ajme koja je to radost bila.
Koliko sam vjerovala u svoju trudnoću to jutro pred testić, zvala sam sve centre za socijalni rad gdje smo predali molbe za posvajanje, da vidim ima li koje malo biće za nas, da nas usreći.

Zato draga ništa ti simptomi PMS ne trebaju značiti a ja imam tako pozitivan filing za tebe, ma ti si nama trudnica 100%. Joj koliko samo navijam za tebe, trudnoća tvoja i matto bi tako razveselila. Draga mislim na tebe i čekam tvoju lijepu brojku bete.

Ogrpmnu pusicu ti šaljem.

----------


## Pinky

eh stara, amo biti optimisti na entu pa i ove krvave tragove proglasiti implantacijom  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## crvenkapica77

nije valjda?  pinky?
 aj ti betu vadi  u petak    :Heart:

----------


## anabanana

> ma ništa, malo pms bolova, nadam se kao znak trudnoće lol


Pms je meni bio uzasan, popila sam tabletu za bolove koliko me je grcio stomak, a beta 128....cijelih 3 mjeseca me je bolilo kao da cu procurit svaki cas...a niti jednu jedinu mucninu

----------


## anabanana

> ja nemam pms bolove, njih nemam nikad 
> mene zivcana puca ,
> 
> ovi dani nikad proci ,
> 
> anabanana ~~~~~~~~~super, jel to et 3dan ?
> 
> pinky ~~~~~~~~~~~~~


je draga, 3 dan po punkciji..vec sam rekla da meni te blastociste nista ne znace, moja je curica bila ocjenjena srednjom i vracena drugi dan, i sve je bilo super.

----------


## anabanana

> eh stara, amo biti optimisti na entu pa i ove krvave tragove proglasiti implantacijom


Cak niti to nista ne znaci, meni je kolegica krvarila 2 mjeseca lagano, morala je strogo mirovati, sad je u 6. mjesecu.
Ja te ne tjesim niti ne mislim da mi mirises niti imam filing da si trudna. Ja ti od srca zelim da jesi, ali samo onaj gore sad odlucuje o tome...mi smo tu sad nemocne...
By the way, moja kuma 4 mjeseca imala vjesticu, NIJE IMALA POJMA da je trudna (ne radi se o MPO).
Ja stvarno zelim od srca svima da dodju do svojih bebica, jer nema vece srece na svijetu.

----------


## laky

> Draga moja Pinky
> U ovom našem dobitnom pokušaju moji simptomi pred betu su bili identični simptomima koje sam imala pred mengu. Inače za moj pms su karateristični neki lagani grčići u stomaku, isto kao da mi nešto lagano kurla po stomaku. Kada se to počne događati pred mengu, uvijek bi znala da stiže gospođa. Tako je bilo i ovaj put. Kada sam 7-8 dana nakon transfera počela osijećati te grčeve, cijeli dan sam proplakala, govorila mužu da nema ništa ni ovaj put od bebe, ma užasna sam bila. Bila sam uvijerena da menga stiže, svoji snovi su se raspršili, govorila neću raditi betu, svako jutro kada bih ustala prvo trčala u wc da vidim ima li krvi na vešu. A onda 12dpt uradila test i + se pokazao. Ajme koja je to radost bila.
> Koliko sam vjerovala u svoju trudnoću to jutro pred testić, zvala sam sve centre za socijalni rad gdje smo predali molbe za posvajanje, da vidim ima li koje malo biće za nas, da nas usreći.
> 
> Zato draga ništa ti simptomi PMS ne trebaju značiti a ja imam tako pozitivan filing za tebe, ma ti si nama trudnica 100%. Joj koliko samo navijam za tebe, trudnoća tvoja i matto bi tako razveselila. Draga mislim na tebe i čekam tvoju lijepu brojku bete.
> 
> Ogrpmnu pusicu ti šaljem.


ovog se razdoblja itekako sjećam  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

anabanana  :Heart: 

hvala cure

----------


## anabanana

Ja imam svoje blago, svoju curicu, dobila sam je nakon 3 godine duge borbe. Suze, svadje, depresije, to je sad IZA mene. Zarko zelimo svojoj curici bracu ili seku, ali vise nego sebi samoj, zelim da bebu docekate vi cure koji jos niste docekale svoje smotuljke.Mi imamo razlog za zivot i nasu srecu koja nas uveseljava iz dana u dan, i svakog dana Bogu zahvaljujem na njoj. A vama svima koji to jos niste docekale, zelim sto prije da osjetite cari majcinstva!!! Veselim se svakom uspjehu, i stvarno sam jako tuzna zbog svake negativne bete..mi se ne znamo, ali nas sve veze ista borba....SRETNO SVIMA !!!

----------


## MARINA25

Volila bi da se na tren sve onako cvrsto zagrlimo,jer vas nitko na svijetu ne moze razumijet bolje od onoga koji to isto prolazi ili je prosao :Heart:

----------


## Lua

> Volila bi da se na tren sve onako cvrsto zagrlimo,jer vas nitko na svijetu ne moze razumijet bolje od onoga koji to isto prolazi ili je prosao


*X*

----------


## Lua

Ej cure, imam jedno pitanje: da li se na konzultacijama ide i na pregled UZV (u Citu)? Ja zaboravila pitati,a da ne zivkam... :Embarassed:

----------


## Adikica

Svim mojim curama želim uspjehe u postupcima a posebno mojim curama Pinky ,Crvenkapica a i ostale cure sretno.Redovito vas čitam ali nemam još snage pisati malo se odmaram od svega. 
Deny imaš pp.

----------


## tikica

Ima li netko na ovom forumu tko je na IVF išao u KBC Split?
Da mi malo opiše kako to izgleda, koje nalaze traže,koliko se čeka...?

----------


## Pinky

na kbc su ti norah, prima, bila je i gargamelica, ima još cura sa kbc-a samo se ne sjećam nickova.
i ja sam išla na dogovor.
traže se klasični nalazi - hormoni, hiv, hepatitis, zadnji papa, brisevi, moraš imati milinovićeve papire i vinčani list ne stariji od 3 miseca.

ja sam bila išla u dr. šunj, ona mi se svidila. mlada, ugodna žena, radi *srijedom*

za početak možeš uzeti uputnicu za pregled i uzv (ja sam uzela obe, nema uzv u ordinaciji zato je posebno uzv uputnica) i poći na dogovor. preporučam da do 7.30 budeš u novom rodilištu i predaš uputnice, da dođeš što prije na red. ponesi nalaze koje imaš, ona će ti reći koje eventualno trebaš ponoviti a koje ne. 

sretno!

edit: čekanja nema, koliko znam, možda samo mjesec dok naruče lijekove, možda čak ni toliko

----------


## tikica

Hvala Pinky 
Što su to milinovićevi papiri?
Pokriva li hzzo sve ili se ipak nešto plača?

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Ej cure, imam jedno pitanje: da li se na konzultacijama ide i na pregled UZV (u Citu)? Ja zaboravila pitati,a da ne zivkam...



ja nisam  bila na uzv taj dan

----------


## rozalija

> eh stara, amo biti optimisti na entu pa i ove krvave tragove proglasiti implantacijom


Hej draga moja još da ti napišem da sam ja 10 dan nakon transfera imala spoting, isti onaj kao pred mengu.
Pusica velika za tebe

----------


## crvenkapica77

sta je sa naticom i zlaticom, jesu i one bile na kbc  split  ??  

pinky  , kako si?

----------


## Pinky

> Hvala Pinky 
> Što su to milinovićevi papiri?
> Pokriva li hzzo sve ili se ipak nešto plača?


to ti je potvrda o pravnom savjetovanju, potvrda o psihološkoom savjetovanju, drugo mišljenje ginekologa koji se bavi mpo i vjenčani list.
ja sam išla privatno u pravnika i psihijatra, ali ima cura koje su to besplatno obavile (mislim da će ti i dr šunj reći di je to u kbcu besplatno organizirano). sve ostale pretrage koje ona kaže da trebaš napraviti idu na uputnicu.
preporučam da što prije uzmeš uputnicu i odeš kod nje na razgovor (npr. slijedeć u srijedu)

di si bila na ta 3 aih i kad? prije zakona?

----------


## Pinky

ajme lua stvarno se ne sjećam.
rozalija evo vibram sama sebi da mi se dogodi tvoj scenarij jer nakon spotinga jučer oko 17 nisam dalje curila. 
kapice, ludo sam i nezaboravno hehehe na rubu živaca

----------


## tikica

3xAIH 2008, 4XAIH 2010 CITO

----------


## Pinky

i nisi trebala papire za aih? 
nema veze, sad ćeš imat di uzet drugo mišljenje - na citu

----------


## tikica

Mi nismo ni u braku pa me nitko ništa nije pitao??

----------


## Pinky

e sad, kako ide bez vjenčanog lista, najbolje da otvoriš novi topic da ti ljudi pomognu. moraš imat neku potvrdu suda da ste ne znam ni ja koliko godina u vanbračnoj zajednici

našla sam nešto

http://forum.roda.hr/archive/index.php/t-45764.html

----------


## Pinky

evo kako obrazac treba izgledati

http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...ursi&Itemid=63

imaš još korisnih linkova

http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...d=36&Itemid=63

http://www.ringeraja.hr/forum/m_2609.../tm.htm#261002

----------


## AuroraBlu

Cure, za drugo mišljenje su se doktori sami pobrinuli da više nije potrebno. To je još u 5.mj.na Plitvicama bilo rečeno. Eto, jedan dan gubljenja vremena manje  :Smile:

----------


## anabanana

"Milinoviceve papire", pravnika i psihologa mozete dobiti u Obiteljskim centrima vase zupanije, nista se ne placa..

----------


## anabanana

> ajme lua stvarno se ne sjećam.
> rozalija evo vibram sama sebi da mi se dogodi tvoj scenarij jer nakon spotinga jučer oko 17 nisam dalje curila. 
> kapice, ludo sam i nezaboravno hehehe na rubu živaca


Joj, daj Boze...pusemo i na hladno, analiziramo svaki pokret i svaki signal tijela, u drugim okolnostima ne bi nikad na to obratili paznju...meni je jedan doktor jos prije rekao...nista nije pouzdano, osim bete.Cak i ako krvaris, trebas betu vadit. Valjda to zavisi i od doktora do doktora, ali eto.

----------


## peugeot206

> Volila bi da se na tren sve onako cvrsto zagrlimo,jer vas nitko na svijetu ne moze razumijet bolje od onoga koji to isto prolazi ili je prosao


svaka čast...mislim isto

----------


## anabanana

> Ej cure, imam jedno pitanje: da li se na konzultacijama ide i na pregled UZV (u Citu)? Ja zaboravila pitati,a da ne zivkam...


Mene je pregledao, ali valjda sve ovisi...

----------


## tuzna

*kinki,*ako je danas dan D(punkcija),onda znaj da mislim na tebe,da ti drzim fige i da cekam tvoje izvjesce koliko jje js bilo!
sretno,sretno,sretno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

moja beta je  0

pinky~~~~~~~~nadam se da ces ti imat vise srece !!

----------


## Adikica

Joj crvenkapice tako mi je žao  :Love:  nemoj biti tužna doći će i tvojih 5 minuta kao i nama svima.
Tako mi je ove negativne bete teško gledati ali sve ćemo mi biti jednom mame.

----------


## Adikica

Pinky draga tebi sretno

----------


## zedra

Crvenkapice  :Love:

----------


## metkovk@

cevenkapice ljube jako mi je zao,drzi se sreco svanut ce i nama ljep dan.Moj transfer iza mene jedna stanica cetverostanicni kaze doktor jedva oploden,a ja kazem moj supermen se zaljepio za mamu na njenu i tatinu godisnjicu i tu sada ostaje svih 9 mj,vjerujem u cuda zato pinky ti si TRUDNA  vidjet ces.mene jutros uhvatila migrena vec sam povracala  ima li neka od vas prirodni ljek za migrenu inace cu se zaletit i opizdit u zid pa osta osta poludit cu cure ljubim vas i grlim svim cekalicama bete ogromne brojke i puno vibre~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Blekonja

ajme crvenkapice žao mi je do neba  :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  drži se i ne odustaj!!!
pinky polažemo sve nade u tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
metkovk@ ja sad i u trudnoći imam glavobolje pa popijem crnu kavu (jaču) bez cukra sa 10 kapi limuna u njoj probaj meni je od 10-tak puta pomoglo 9 sad je li kod mene bila migrena, ne znam!!!!

----------


## sildad

Crvenkapice stvarno mi je žao  :Love:  
Pinky, drži se, znam da su sad ovi zadnji dani čekanja bete najgori. Nadam se dobrim vijestima i navijam za tvoju betu.

----------


## ina33

Eno pinky čestitki na Odbrojavanju  :Smile: ! CITO, bravo!

----------


## Pinky

hvala cure!!
moja beta 12dpt blastica je 859  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Denny

Postoje dani kada se događaju čuda, premda se ponekad čini da se to nikad neće dogoditi...
HOĆE, SVIMA ĆE SE DOGODITI, jer i danas je jedan takav dan!  :Heart: 

*Pinky*, što god rekla ili napisala, ne može ti izraziti koliko sam sretna zbog tebe!  :Kiss: 
Čestitam ti draga na dugo čekanom danu, na beti za past u nesvjest, na optimizmu kojim si me potsjećala na mene samu... Ovaj put si bila drugačija, sve je bilo drugačije od početka, i ovo je najljepši mogući happy end koji si zaslužila i koji je čekao jednu zako posebnu osobu kao što si ti.

Hvala dr. Poljaku na uspješno odabranom protokolu, hvala dr. Romcu za uspješnu oplodnju, i hvala dragom Bogu što je ovaj put uslišio sve naše želje.  :Heart:  

Cure nedajte se, i vjerujte u čuda, Pinky je živi dokaz kako je sve moguće. 
Ljubim vas svih, ja i dvije male mrvice koje jedva čekaju društvo.

----------


## Denny

*Crvenkapice* draga jako, jako mi je žao!  :Love: 
Ali nakon ovoga danas gotovo sam uvjerena da ćete svi dočekati svoja mala zlata, samo treba biti dovoljno uporan.  :Kiss:

----------


## Pinky

o denny draga rasplaka me ko kišnu godinu  :Heart:

----------


## anabanana

Pinky, sretno,eto ti dokaza i za krvarenje i pms...osjetila si to na svojoj kozi. Prvi simptomi trudnoce nisu nista drugo nego simptomi pms-a. 
Crvenkapice, iskreno mi je zao.
Ja sam danas obavila transfer, vracena su mi 2 osmostanicna embrija, treci se prestao razvijati.

----------


## Blekonja

Pinky draga što da ti i ovdje kažem osim jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee znala sam nekako mi je ovaj put sve izgledalo drugačije možda zbog blastica, možda..... ma nebitno zbog čega :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
draga od srca čestitam, a to da si u šoku znam ja sam šokirana evo već skoro 9 miseci  :Grin:

----------


## peugeot206

Sretno Pinky!!!

----------


## TwistedQ

Crvenkapice,  :Love: ..

----------


## TwistedQ

Pinky, :Very Happy:  čestitam :Very Happy:  od  :Very Happy:   :Heart:   :Very Happy:

----------


## rozalija

Draga moja pinky
od srca ti ja i moja princeza čestitamo na prekrasnoj beti. Bravo draga moja  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  bravo za Cito, bravo za Šparca i Romca.

Jedva čekam našu zajedničku kafezu, ti, ja, moja Jelena i tvoji duplići uz Neretvu.

crvenkapice žao mi je draga :Love:

----------


## kinki

Evo i ovde da čestitam mojoj Pinkuši,  stara tako mi je drago da ti je ona moja femara bila dobitna kombinacija :Very Happy: 
Ne usudim se puno nadat da bi mogla tvojim stopama...

----------


## kinki

> *kinki,*ako je danas dan D(punkcija),onda znaj da mislim na tebe,da ti drzim fige i da cekam tvoje izvjesce koliko jje js bilo!
> sretno,sretno,sretno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Jutros sam bila na punkciji,  imamo 10 jajnih stanica.  Sutra ću znat jel se koja oplodila...

----------


## medena8

*Crvenkapice*, žao mi je  :Love:  Odtuguj koliko ti treba, digni glavu i hrabro u nove pobjede, mora doći i tvoj dan!!!  :Heart: 

*Pinky*, od  :Heart:  čestitam i želim ti bezbrižnih, školskih još 8,5 mjeseci!

----------


## FionaM

Crvenkapice, jako mi je žao, baš sam nekako vjerovala u pozitivan ishod :Sad:

----------


## prima

*crvenkapice*  :Sad: 

*Pinky* nematogsmajlija   :Heart:

----------


## metkovk@

pinky STA SAM TI REKLA!!!!!!!!!!!!cestitam ljube e takvu beturinu i ja hocu cmok,cmok,cmok sve vas ljubim~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## amyx

*pinky*  draga presretna sam zbog tebe, čestitam

I samo da znaš da su to  :Heart:  :Heart: 
andrejaaa je imala oko 750 12 dpt
Ljubim te    :Kiss:

----------


## anabanana

> *pinky* draga presretna sam zbog tebe, čestitam
> 
> I samo da znaš da su to 
> andrejaaa je imala oko 750 12 dpt
> Ljubim te


Ne mora biti, moja kolegica imala 1200, ja 128, a obje imamo po jednu bebu

----------


## Pinky

ma nema veze koliko ih je, glavno da ih je više od nula a manje od 3  :Laughing:  i da su živi i zdravi

hvala vam cure moje drage  :Heart:  ja još ništa ne kužim

kinki, pa vidiš da ideš mojim putem, 10 js!!!! odlično!!

cmooooooooooook svima

prima, još malo to taji u zavičaju, molim te, dok ne ugledam srce/srca

----------


## prima

ofkors

----------


## Pinky

fala prima! kad ćeš ti u nove pobjede?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za metkovku, anubananu, za sve curke  :Heart:

----------


## aleksandraj

Pinky,  :Very Happy:  :Klap:   bravo za CITO, Poljaka, Sparca, Romca ali i cestitke tebi jer si pravi dokaz da ono sto nas ne ubije to nas ojaca i da si nakon svega dozivjela najbolji moguci scenarij. Uzivaj u slijedecih 8,5 mjeseci za sve nas. 

Crvenkapa, nema predaje :Love: , bit ces i ti jednog dana sokirana kao sada Pinky

Pozz svima i uljepsan mi je ovaj kisni dan

----------


## Ti

Pinky, čestitam od srca !!

----------


## rozalija

> Jutros sam bila na punkciji,  imamo 10 jajnih stanica.  Sutra ću znat jel se koja oplodila...


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
od srca ti ja i moja Jelenčica želimo da ovaj put bude sve školski i da nam ubrzo objaviš prekrasnu betu. Puno pusica ti šaljemo.

----------


## bubi33

Pinky, čestitke ne predivnoj beturini!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Još jednom, BRAVO za Cito!!!!!!

----------


## goa

> hvala cure!!
> moja beta 12dpt blastica je 859


Ovo je jedan od onih savršenih trenutaka kada uletim na forum i otkrijem jednu trudnicu veteranku u MPO kojoj se ostvarilo sve o čemu je dugo maštala, a i mi skupa s njom  :Heart: !
I ne znam više što napisati  :Grin:  , jednostavno sam sretnaaaa  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!
Pinky,trudnice !!!!

----------


## Adikica

Pinky draga uživaj zaslužila si.Crvenkapa odtuguj i glavu gore u nove pobjede.
Deny neznam jesi vidjela ali imaš pp pa molim te ako možeš pošalji odgovor.

----------


## vesnare

Bravo, bravo Pinky draga :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Čestitam od  :Heart: 
Jedva čekam tvoj prvi UZV i navijam za dupliće :Yes:

----------


## vesnare

Crvenkapice nadala sam se da ćeš skupa sa Pinky objaviti svoju betu. Žao mi je draga :Love: , ali nema odustajanja...
Možeš ti to i drugi put će biti dobitan :Yes:

----------


## goa

> hvala cure!!
> moja beta 12dpt blastica je 859


Ovo je jedan od onih savršenih trenutaka kada dođem na forum i otkrijem dugo prizeljkivanu trudnicu, veteranku u MPO, kojoj se napokon ostvarilo sve o čemu je sanjala i maštala,a i mi skupa sa njom  :Heart: !!
I ja jednostavno ne znam šta više reći  :Grin: , presretna sam  :Very Happy: , mozda samo: *Pinky, trudniceeee!!!*

----------


## goa

> moja beta je  0
> 
> pinky~~~~~~~~nadam se da ces ti imat vise srece !!


Nemoj nam odustajati, draga,  :Love: , bit će, vjeruj, samo te dopao tezi put  :Heart: , nazalost!!!!

Za sve one koje zanima, prešišali smo termin moj bebač i ja, on očito koristi mogućnosti produzenog boravka  :Grin: , čisti dokaz da se dan D ne moze točno predvidjeti jer nama je izračunat skroz precizno, mi sve znamo kad je to bilo!!!
Šaljem poljubac svima !!

----------


## goa

A čuda, sinoć mi ipak poslalo post, ma nitko neće zamjeriti!!

----------


## Pinky

goa moja, zar je dan D već tu?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepši, najlakši i najbrži susret sa tvojom najvećom ljubavi  :Heart:

----------


## žanet

Pinki prekrasno.Želim ti svu sreću i sada uživaj i mazi svoju bebicu.

Crvenkapice,tvoja sreća te čeka.

Ja i moja mrva smo u desetom tjednu i jučer je bio ultrazvuk.Veliki smo 3 cm i sve je uredu hvala dragom Bogu.
Imam mučnine svakodnevno i jedva čekam da prođe još dva ipo tjedna kad se nadam da će prestat i da napunimo 12 tjedana.


Cure moje svima želim puno sreće i da nas sve razveselite s lijepim betama kao pinky danas.

----------


## Blekonja

goa draga mislim na vas stalno kad sam vidila jučer post skužila sam da si još 2u1 ne da se mališu vani 
tako je i meni dr. Š. izračunao 30.12. ali je isto napomenuo da će sigurno curka preskočit za u 2011.g..... pa ćemo vidit!!!


pinky tebi čestitam još jedanput baš sam onako od srca sretna zbog tebe, zaslužila si, ljubim te!!!
crvenkapica znam da je klišej, ali ne odustaj!!!


svima puno poljubaca!!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

hvala vam cure....sta bi ja bez vas   :Heart: 

pinky,  denny,  adikica,  goa,  blekonja, žanet,vesnare, bubi, gargamelice,  
kinki, rozalija, anabanana, prima, medena, fiona, aleksandraj,zedra, sildad.....
i svima ostalima  veliki  :Love:    i puno ~~~~~~~~~za dalje vam saljem

----------


## Adikica

Deny nemogu ti poslati pp možda ti je pun inbox .

----------


## Denny

Ispraznila sam.

----------


## gargamelica

Nije me bilo par dana i wooou 
Pinky cestitamo ti od srca ja i moja mrva  :Smile: 
Crvenkapice jaaaako mi je zao i zelim ti sljedeci dobitni pusa  :Wink: 
Adikice super vijest ja i ti se pratimo a i nase mrve  :Wink: ,sreca nemam mucnina ali zato kompliciram s hranom ajmeee sad bi ovo pa ne bi pa bi pa ......mm je strpljiv ha ha 
Goa sretan susret s bebicom  :Smile: 
Mene su malo izludili s ovim kromosomskim testovima a mislila sam da se to radi od 37 ??ali sam odlucila nista ne radit i nadat se najboljem .
Svim cekalicama "kojecega" sretno :Wink:

----------


## bambus99

*pinky* cestitamo ti od srca, ja i moj djecak!  :Kiss: 
*crvenkapice* draga, nema odustajanja... samo hrabro naprid... znam da ti je tesko kad si ugledala 0 na nalazu (ja sam to prosla dva puta, pa znam kako ti je) ... ali upornost se isplati  :Kiss: 
*gargamelice* neznam sta bi ti rekla sta se tice tih kromosomskih pretraga. mene su isto slali na sva ta cudes, i odbila sam. i rodila sam zivog i zdravog djecaka ( mm ima kromosomsku pogresku..(genetika) da ti sad ne duljim, i zbog tog su me slali...)

----------


## kinki

Samo da vam javim, imamo 3 embrija i 5 zamrznutih jajnih stanica :Very Happy: 
Bilo bi još bolje da su to zamrznuti embriji i da sva ona muka sa stimulacijom ima više smisla...
U svakom slučaju, nikad do sada nisam dotle došla,  ovo je najbolji ishod do sada. Sutra mi je transfer,  i mirnija sam nego ikad jer znam da ako ne uspije idem i ja na cito :Grin: ,  samo ću još morat ić po te zamrznute ako prežive....Joooooj žene moje,  tako bi volila blizančeke-a ne bi se ni za trojke bunila :Klap:   Valjda se moje bebice dobro razvijaju,  ne želim ni zvat danas opet lab da mi ne pokvare dan, muž me vodi u šoping u onaj outlet veliki sv križ :Klap:  i kupovat ću sve za broj veće  :Laughing: 
Crvenkapice draga, nadam se da ti je ovo zadnji minus i da će ti ova iduća godina donit sve što najviše želiš,  kao i svima nama ostalima koje još čekamo!

----------


## anabanana

Kinki, cestitam, nadam se da ce i sve od sada ici super.
Meni danas 2. dan po transferu, i jako me boli stomak, ne sjecam se da je ovako bilo prije..vjerovatno od utrogestana ili od injekcija

----------


## crvenkapica77

kinki  bravo  :Very Happy: 
ti imas problem sa HS? 
pa zar nije  u tom slucaju  dozvoljeno oploditi vise od 3 i zamrznuti ?  zar nisu  tako govorili .....ili su opet bile samo lazi

----------


## žanet

Kinki za tulumčić u labosu i neka se drže čvrsto za svoju mamu!!

Gargamelice,vjerovatno si mislila da se ja i ti pratimo s našim mrvicama.Možda se i vidimo u rodilištu!!!Ha,ha.Baš se ja mislim, blago Denny bez simptoma.Ja ne mogu jest ništa jako i začinjeno,bez kapule....uglavnom večinom lešo ali apetita ne izostaje.svaki dan bi nešto novo jela ,a onda mi naškodi.Imam kiselinu i štucavice,spavam ka drogirana i stomak mi je već poprilično vidljiv.Ali neka, neka to smo htjeli!!

Crvenkapici šaljem puno poljubaca i zagrljaja i vjeruj da je sljedeći postupak tvoj dobitni!

Anabanana,želim da nas razveseliš kao i Pinky!

----------


## bambus99

*kinki* draga, sretno ti! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najbolji moguci ishod tuluma u lab.  :Kiss:

----------


## rozalija

> *kinki* draga, sretno ti! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najbolji moguci ishod tuluma u lab.


X
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Pusica velika od nas za tebe draga i kada otopli na proljeće stižemo nas troje u split da te vidimo debelu.

----------


## Denny

Ma dajte, kakvi simptomi?  :Laughing:  Ja jedem sve živo, spavam ko beba, trbuh se jedva nazire (pa kad će više???) i ništa mi ne smeta!  :Cool:  Neke prilagodljive bebice! Šalim se cure, nemojte zamjerit, nadam se da će vam mučnine brzo proći pa da malo uživate u blaženom stanju.
*Gargamelice*, meni nisu spominjali nikakve kromosomske testove iako nisam radila kariogram (valjda sam mlada (31) ali nakon svega šta mi se izdogađalo ne pada mi napamet ugrožavat ove dvije bebice. Već su "preživjele" podjelu blastice na dvije, pa pobaćaj trećeg ploda, i sad neka rastu mirno i sretno u svojoj posteljici, a ja ću vjerovati da će sve bit u redu i da nas napokon čeka happy end.

*Goa*, pa misli li taj malac vani? Hehe... vidi on da je zazimilo pa mu toplo u maminom trbuhu!  :Zaljubljen:  Želim vam sretan susret!
*Kinki* wooow, koja reakcija!  :Klap:  Pa nek mi netko kaže da psiha i optimizam ne čine čuda, a vidi tek našu *Pinky*!  :Very Happy: 
*anabanana* sretno, i mislim da je normalno da te malo boli trbuh.

*bambus* Ivan je presladak!

----------


## Pinky

uf ti testovi... ne želim ni razmišljati još o tome, ne ginu mi kad sam babac od 37 godina 

kinki ljube, to ti karma kaže hvala na femari koja mi je donijela beturinu, vibram od srca da i ti s nevjericom gledaš u papir ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

bananice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ iste želje

bambus, roze, koji lipotani!!!!!!!!!

žanet ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da muke brzo prođu i da uživaš još više

kapice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za slijedeći dobitni! nema odustajanja! (to sa hs su priče za mazat oči na žalost)

ja jutros popiškila test i ugledala plusčinu za 2 sekunde. sad sam mirna - nisam dobila krive nalaze  :Laughing:  i nekako polako počinjem kužiti šta mi se događa

----------


## Denny

Blago tebi! Ja nikako da skužim!  :Laughing:

----------


## gargamelica

Ja isto nikako da skuzim a pred uzv se tresem ko luda  :Sad: 
Kao da imam neki obrambeni mehanizam i ne da mi se opustit do kraja.
Moj stomacic je isto prilicno vidljiv iako kile stoje iste  :Wink:

----------


## kinki

> kinki  bravo 
> ti imas problem sa HS? 
> pa zar nije  u tom slucaju  dozvoljeno oploditi vise od 3 i zamrznuti ?  zar nisu  tako govorili .....ili su opet bile samo lazi


 Tako sam i ja cula, al eto nista od toga.  zamrzli mi jajne stanice.

----------


## kinki

> X
> 
> Pusica velika od nas za tebe draga i kada otopli na proljeće stižemo nas troje u split da te vidimo debelu.


 Dogovoreno,  cekat ce vas soba kod mene draga!!!

----------


## goa

*Kinki*,  :Very Happy: pa ludilo rezultat, sad samo pozitiva !!
*Pinky,* :Heart: , zelim ti blazenu trudnoću kao što sam i sama imala !!
*Gargamelice, Zanet*, *Denny*, sa  mučninama ili bez, trudnice ste, a to je najvaznije !
*Rozalija,* kako Jelenče  :Zaljubljen: , sigurna sam da gušta u tvojoj paznji i ti u majčinstvu!
*Blekonjice*, draga, još samo misec  :Grin: , ove nas godine nećeš pitati mozeš li na doček ili za Bozić u vikendicu nakon transfera !!
Moj sin produzio boravak u svojoj vili s bazenom  :Wink: , ali dugo smo ga čekali i sanjali, pa mozemo još malo!!!

----------


## Denny

> [B]*Blekonjice*, draga, još samo misec , ove nas godine nećeš pitati mozeš li na doček ili za Bozić u vikendicu nakon transfera !!


I ja se često ovoga sjetim!  :Laughing:  Blekonja, sretna ti Nova!  :Very Happy: 
A nadam se da će i nama svima ostalima sljedeća godina biti nezaboravna i jedinstvena u životu!  :Heart: 
Puse svima!

----------


## Adikica

Deny draga ja tebi nemogu nikako vratiti poruku nezna u čemu je problem jer dopisivala sam se sa drugom curom i poruka je uredno poslana tako da nemam pojma u čemu je proble.
Ma izgnjaviti ću ja tebe čin inbox bude ok.
Curama ostalim veliki pozdrav .

----------


## pinki

JA SAM DANAS PRVI PUTA ISLA NA FOLIKULOMETRIJU I PISE MI L salstosalpinx D sactosalpinx 15 mm sutra opet idem i sad neznam sta to znaci jel to dobro ili ne danas  mi je 13 dan cikluda jer to je ko na traci tako da ti niko nista  ne govori pomoc mocim

----------


## Pinky

ti pinki ja pinky  :Wink: 

pojma nemam šta to znači. znam da si zbunjena jer si na početku, ali nemoj otići od dr dok ne pitaš sve što te zanima. ako misliš da ćeš zaboraviti, zapiši na papir sva pitanja, izvadi, i upitaj. 

sretno!

----------


## maja_st

Ciao cure....

čitam vas redovito, ali eto ne javljam se baš....čestitke Pinky na veeelikoj beti..... 
Ja sam u novom postupku - iako smo mislili da će to biti IVF, ipak se dr. odlučio na AIh .....i tako danas idem na uzv nakon popijene Femare.....pa ćemo vidjeti kako sam reagirala......

----------


## anabanana

pinki, pinky...bas ste me zbunile....mislim se kakva sad folikolumetrija nakon poz. bete ??

----------


## tuzna

kinki, ~~~~~~~~~ da budu odlicni embriji i da dobijes....bar blizance!  :Smile: 
radujem se zbog tebe....

----------


## Denny

*Adikice* draga pojma nemam što se događa, inbox mi je potpuno prazan??? Pokušat ću se javiti ja tebi. Pusa.  :Kiss: 

*Pinki* ne bi bilo loše da zamoliš moderatore da ti promijene nick jer već imamo jednu Pinky pa je strašno zbunjujuće. Zaista ne znam što znaći to što su ti napisali, pokušaj ukucati u google.
Sretno svima u postupcima!

----------


## Denny

Hm, po ovome ispada da je sactosalpinx nekakvo proširenje u jajovodu ispunjeno tekućinom koja je toksična i ometa implantaciju, pa samim tim i smanjuje uspješnost inseminacije i IVF-a. Čini mi se da ovo nije stvar za igrati se i previdjeti "pa što bude" jer ti može umanjiti uspješnost postupka, tj. da se mučiš bezveze, a do trudnoće ne može doći iz razloga što jajovod nije zdrav.
Svakako traži da ti to objasne, ako treba otiđi i kod drugog liječnika po još jedno mišljenje, jer tvoje je zdravlje (i buduća trudnoća) u pitanju, nedaj da te samo istjeraju vani ko na traci.

----------


## Pinky

tako sam i ja guglanjem protumačila njen nalaz. jedino meni njen nick ne predstavlja zbunjolu lol iako bi bilo bolje da ubaci neki broj ili nešto da je možete razlikovati. pošto ima jako malo postova mislim da bi se zahtjev za promjenom nicka uvažio.

majo sretno ti!!!!

----------


## laky

> tako sam i ja guglanjem protumačila njen nalaz. jedino meni njen nick ne predstavlja zbunjolu lol iako bi bilo bolje da ubaci neki broj ili nešto da je možete razlikovati. pošto ima jako malo postova mislim da bi se zahtjev za promjenom nicka uvažio.
> 
> majo sretno ti!!!!


ej pošalji mi pp s onim llinkovima sta su tebi radli nemogu neći...onaj aparat i vrsta postupka...smotana sammmmmmmmmm

----------


## Pinky

http://cito.hr/hrv/oprema=cri_oosight.html

http://cito.hr/hrv/edukacija=aktualno_arhiva.html

----------


## TwistedQ

Koje su cijene MACs, HBA test, PICSI? Da li je nekome od vas sugerirano nešto od navedenog?
Upravo smo u najnovijem postupku na Citu. Možemo li očekivati, na dan punkcije kad MM da uzorak, da će nam se predložiti neka od metoda ako se bude smatralo potrebnim?

----------


## Pinky

cure, malo se prošetajte stranicom www.cito.hr
tamo imate odgovore na sva pitanja - koje su nove tehnologije, imate cjenik svih usluga, brošuru za pacijente, statistike uspješnosti.
malo mi je glupo svako 4-5 postova linkati dijelove sajta.
nemojte se ljutiti  :Heart: 

twisted, picsi je, mislim, oko 1000 kn. konzultiraj se svakako sa dr. o opravdanosti i upotrebi i oosighte-a i picsija. jako su korisni, vidiš po meni.

----------


## delfin

> JA SAM DANAS PRVI PUTA ISLA NA FOLIKULOMETRIJU I PISE MI L salstosalpinx D sactosalpinx 15 mm sutra opet idem i sad neznam sta to znaci jel to dobro ili ne danas  mi je 13 dan cikluda jer to je ko na traci tako da ti niko nista  ne govori pomoc mocim


 *Pinky*, i ja imama sličnu situaciju. doduše meni je sactosalpinx laparoskopski odstranjen sa lijevog jajovoda u veljači. Nedavno je ustanovljeno da se opet vratio. Raspitujem se da vidim da li ću opet morati na laparo,pretpostavljam da će biti tako. Molim ta javi mi što su tebi rekli za to. Ti si u Cito kod dr. Poljaka?
I da, bilo bi dobro da niste obje Pinky. Drugoj Pinky čestitam na beti.

----------


## Pinky

delfin, ona je pinki ja sam Pinky.

zbog ovoga molim korisnicu imena pinki da ga mijenja ili doda broj uz pinki

----------


## metkovk@

cure koliku pauzu moram pravit ovaj postupak mi je bio sa 14 ampula decapeptyla i 41 ampula menopura.Kada bi po vama mogla opet u postupak hvala joj sto ja vas udusi oprostite ali onaj sat stalno kuca di god krenem cujem tika- taka,tika-taka

----------


## Pinky

uf bar 5 miseci metkovko. a zašto si već otpisala ivf koji je u tijeku?

----------


## metkovk@

draga *pinky* nisam ga otpisala ali bolovi koje sad imam isti su kao i u predhodnom postupku a iskreno receno cetvarostanicni embrij meni se bas nije pokazao ka dobitni mada nikad se ne zna ali volim imat razraden plan unaprijed znaci po ovome svemu krecem u 5 misecu,ljube uzivaj u trudnoci ti si 3 kojoj sam pogodila da je trudna imam nesto za druge samo sebi ne mogu nikako naci taj optimizam a upce nisam pesimisticna upravo suprotno prsim od optimizma ali sad se negdje sakrio.

----------


## kinki

Drage moje, evo mene natrag u ST.  Transfer je prošao odlično,  vračena su mi tri savršena embrija,  8stanični treći dan nakon punkcije jupiiiiiiiiii!!! Nikad do sada nisam imala 3 embrija,  i samo jednom je bio jedan osmostanični.  Još su mi 5 js zamrzli.  Izgleda da je jedan menopur dnevno dobitna kombinacija za mene.   Potrošila sam ih samo 8-šta sam jeftina aaaaa????
Prezadovoljna sa, bez obzira na to kakav će biti ishod,  jer sam se bojala da ne mogu dati dobar embrij.  E BOGAMI MOGUUUU!!!!TRalalalala!    Ovaj put ću laganini do bete ali neću ležat i strogo mirovat.  
Cure, jel vi sve na CITO dobijate štopericu i nakon transfera?  Na Vinogradskoj to nije običaj,  šta mislite da odem ja danas na CITO da mi je spiče????????  Jel to ovisi o pacijentici ili vi sve dobijate?A jel pijete andol 100 sve????

----------


## Pinky

ma to kinki!!!!!!! konačno!!!!!!! neće tebi cito ni trebati hehehe
NI SLUČAJNO NE SMIJEŠ IĆI PO INEKCIJU NAKON TRANSFERA!!! ne daju se ženama koje imaju iti malo šanse za hs, jer razbuktaju hs, ti bi crkla od ###darija da je primiš. lipo doma uživaj, ležuckaj, čituckaj, mazi te tri lipotice i budi pozitivna pa ćemo svi skakati za 2 tjedna  :Heart: 

ja andol nikad nisam pila. pij samo ono šta ti je dr rekao. ja sam uvik pila folacin od 5 mg i utrogestane 3x2 gurala.
plus još imam neke terapije, ali vezane za štitnjaču i trombozu

----------


## anabanana

KInki, BRAVO !!!!!!!
Nek se makar jedna ulovi, a moze i dvi...
Andol i normabel, te utrogestani su moja terapija bili u Zagrebu...U Cita samo  folna kiselina i utrogestani..drzi se terapije koju ti je doktor dao i uzivaj u prvim danima trudnoce !!!

----------


## anabanana

> Koje su cijene MACs, HBA test, PICSI? Da li je nekome od vas sugerirano nešto od navedenog?
> Upravo smo u najnovijem postupku na Citu. Možemo li očekivati, na dan punkcije kad MM da uzorak, da će nam se predložiti neka od metoda ako se bude smatralo potrebnim?


Draga, mislim da se metoda odabira js radi svima, a mi smo radili picsi, po preporuci doktora, jer je sperma mog muza koma. Cijene imas sve na cito stranici

----------


## sildad

Kinki, baš mi je drago vidjeti da skačeš od veselja. Neka tako i ostane, drži se doktorovih savjeta, ako ti nije dao štopericu, onda zna zašto je to napravio kao šta ti kaže Pinky. Svakako pij folacin i nastoj raditi ono šta te veseli, to ti najviše može pomoći. Ja sam u prethodnim IVF postupcima uzimala sve i svašta, šta sam god čula da pomaže, a u ovom zadnjem ništa osim folne i utrogestana i prvi put se dogodila trudnoća, nažalost otišla je iz nekih drugih razloga.

----------


## metkovk@

kinki suuuuuuuuuuper sad uzivaj buduca trudnice pusa!!

----------


## kinki

> ma to kinki!!!!!!! konačno!!!!!!! neće tebi cito ni trebati hehehe
> NI SLUČAJNO NE SMIJEŠ IĆI PO INEKCIJU NAKON TRANSFERA!!! ne daju se ženama koje imaju iti malo šanse za hs, jer razbuktaju hs, ti bi crkla od ###darija da je primiš. lipo doma uživaj, ležuckaj, čituckaj, mazi te tri lipotice i budi pozitivna pa ćemo svi skakati za 2 tjedna 
> 
> ja andol nikad nisam pila. pij samo ono šta ti je dr rekao. ja sam uvik pila folacin od 5 mg i utrogestane 3x2 gurala.
> plus još imam neke terapije, ali vezane za štitnjaču i trombozu


 Ajme stara hvala tiii, ja se baš spremala ić,  al sigurno bi mi Poljak reko da mi ne treba jer zna da sam sklona hiper.  I sad je bilo gusto,  al dobro je završilo :Smile: )Uvik mi daju andol da pijem, mislim da su ovaj put zaboravili.  Obzirom da su mi oni nalazi svi tromofilije uredni,  možda bolje da ih ne pijem..Hvala tiiii!!!!

----------


## kinki

> Kinki, baš mi je drago vidjeti da skačeš od veselja. Neka tako i ostane, drži se doktorovih savjeta, ako ti nije dao štopericu, onda zna zašto je to napravio kao šta ti kaže Pinky. Svakako pij folacin i nastoj raditi ono šta te veseli, to ti najviše može pomoći. Ja sam u prethodnim IVF postupcima uzimala sve i svašta, šta sam god čula da pomaže, a u ovom zadnjem ništa osim folne i utrogestana i prvi put se dogodila trudnoća, nažalost otišla je iz nekih drugih razloga.


 Imaš pravo, bolje ne komplicirat.  Pijem utriće i folnu :Smile: ))  Hvala vam svima, divne steeeeeeeeeee!!!

----------


## vesnare

*Kinki* da i ja potvrdim što su cure već napisale - zbog opasnosti od HS se ne daje HCG booster. To je kod mene bilo pravilo, samo što su se tada zamrzavale oplođene js, pa mi nisu ništa ni vraćali nakon punkcije. I na pola gonala sam tada imala 20 js...
Usprkos dugom protokolu i maloj količini gonala ovo kad smo išli s pola sam čak bila 8 dana hospitalizirana zbog HS.
A već ti je poznato i da trudnoća pogoršava HS. :Wink: 
Ja sam ga prvi put dobila kad sam išla po smrzliće u prirodnom postupku, a na CITO u oba postupka, jer smo išli sa polustimulacijom (femarom i još dodatkom nešto sitno gonala). Ovaj put kad sam ostala trudna imala sam laganu HS. Vjerojatno trudnoća nadodala :Yes: 

A što se tiče andola 100, uzimala ga u prirodnom postupku sa smrzlićima kad sam ostala trudna, ali sam to rekla dr. J. i on mi je rekao da mogu piti. Negdje sam čitala da to pomaže kod PCOS. No, nikako bez znanja doca. On ipak zna najbolje :Yes: 

Držim fige za tvoje malce i uživaj, jer si sad trudna, dok se ne dokaže suprotno :Klap:

----------


## tikica

Čestitke Pinky  :Very Happy: 
Sretno kinki 

Ja sam na redu u 2mj. Dr. Poljak planira kratki protokol "flare" up uz Menopur 333222.
Dakle meni ovo sve skupa nije ništa jasno, još ništa nisam tražila po netu pa ako netko može malo pojasnit hvala.

----------


## tikica

Sildad isprazni pp

----------


## aleksandraj

a gdje nam je Denny ???

----------


## Denny

Evo je!!! Čeka sutrašnji uzv kao ozeblo sunce! 
P.s. Bili netko išao umjesto mene? Umrit ću od straha!

----------


## aleksandraj

za sutrasnji uzv i poljupci malcima..hoce li se vidjeti spol ili je jos rano??? :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Denny

Mislim da je još rano. Možda ako se baš lijepo namjesti jedan od njih, ali ne vjerujem. Ma neću ništa ni gledati, zatvorit ću oči sve dok ne kaže da je sve u redu.

----------


## bambus99

*denny* saljem ti milion pozitivnih  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~ za sutrasnji pregled. draga bez brige, bit ce za 5!  :Kiss:

----------


## bambus99

bas sam ti sad vidila ticker koliko si trudna, i ja sam bas u 14-tom tt saznala koji mi je spol, pa eto mozda i ti sutra uspijes vidit. al na samom kraju to nam je najmanje bitno.  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Denny puno figica ua UZV, ali sve je super to već znamo. Pusa velka

----------


## Blekonja

denny draga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za danas (znam kako ti je  :Grin: )

svima puno  :Love:  i  :Kiss:  od nas dvije!!!!

----------


## Pinky

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za male dennyjiće  :Heart:   :Heart: 
p.s. nadam se da mi nećeš zaboraviti izljubiti dr.p

----------


## Adikica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za male dennyjiće  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Denny

Hvala cure, predivne ste!
Pinky, bez brige, izljubit ću ga za tebe! 
Puse svima, evo i sunce nam se pojavilo, bit će sve ok!

----------


## bambus99

*denny* svako malo virim da vidim jesi se vratila s uz. da cujem koliko su narasle tvoje mrvice.  :Smile:  ajde, cim stignes doma, odma nam pisi

----------


## Denny

Uf, neću prije 7.30, nisam još ni otišla. Pišem vam svakako.

----------


## crvenkapica77

ajme denny  nikad te docekat, he he, sretno  draga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Denny

*Dobro su*, hvala Bogu dragom!  :Very Happy:  U biti ne samo dobro, nego odlično!  :Klap: 
Jako, jako, JAKO su živahni, toliko da se i doktor začudio, mašu ručicama i nožicama sve u šesnaest, ma preslatki su!  :Zaljubljen: 
Mjerili smo i duljinu bedrene kosti, slušali srca, gledali protok krvi... i sve je u redu i po mjerama, ma jednom riječju imamo dvije savršene (i extra živahne) bebice!!!  :Very Happy: 
Bit će mi veselo kad još malo porastu i počnu me lupati! Haha... Ali neka, rekao je netko, to smo i htjele!  :Yes: 
Spol smo pokušali vidjeti, ali još nismo sigurni. Iskreno, nakon svih ovih lijepih vijesti nije mi ni važno.

Pusa od mene i malih mahalica! 
I samo da znate, ja još ne mogu zamisliti da to mašu moje bebe, i da ću ih ja roditi i odnjeti kući, još uvjek imam osjećaj da je to nečiji tuđi uzv a ja se divim prekrasnim malim mrvicama. Jednom će se to dogoditi i vama koje još uvijek čekate svojih devet mjeseci, vidjet ćete!

----------


## sildad

Super Denny. Predivne vijesti.

----------


## TwistedQ

:Heart:

----------


## bambus99

:Love:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## crvenkapica77

super denny,  samo nek se tako nastavi  skolski   :Heart:

----------


## rose

Denny tako mi je drago zbog tebe,neka se tako nastavi i dalje...
svim ostalima puno pozdrava,ne pišem često ali vam pratim iz prikrajka...

----------


## metkovk@

*denny* predivna vijest :Very Happy:  ti nam svima dajes snagu i uljevas nadu za buduce postupke zbog toga ti od srca HVALA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ljube sretno, pusa tebi i tvojim zivahnim andelcicima!!!!!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Blekonja

> Denny tako mi je drago zbog tebe,neka se tako nastavi i dalje...
> svim ostalima puno pozdrava,ne pišem često ali vam pratim iz prikrajka...



potpisujem od riči do riči!!!!

----------


## žanet

Denny super,koji osjećaj sreće nakon ultarazvuka.Ja bi najrađe sve izljubila u Cita kad vidim da je beba ok.
Ja sam ovaj tjedan imala smeđi iscjedak jedan dan i umrla od straha.Nisam vam tila pisat da ne uznemirujem naše trudnice.Samo sam čekala cilu noć kako će se pretvorit u krv i ja i mm smo se tresli.Ujutro sam odma otrčala kod Dr.Š i hvala Bogu beba je ok.Isto mi doktor kaže,poprilično živahna,a taj iscjedak se valjda zna desit i nije ništa neobično.
Eto,ako se kome još desi da ne strepi ka ja.

Poljubac cure i puno sreće!
Gargamelice, evo nas u jedanaestom tjednu.Ide vrime!

----------


## Denny

Cure  :Kiss:

----------


## rozalija

Denny  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  draga moja za tvoje male mrvice. Uživaj i mazi svoje male mišice, vrijeme trudnoće će tako proletit i mrvice će bitu tu za tren. Puno pusica šaljem tebi i tvojim malim mišićima.

----------


## gargamelica

Denny znam taj osjecaj prije uzv evo i ja se pocela trest jer u utorak je moj uzv brrr 
Samo da bude ok ,taman taj dan ulazim u 12 tt pa su i ta vazna mjerenja ali ja se nadam da ce bit ta pet  :Smile: 
Drago mi je da su tvoje mrve za pet i poljubac vama troje  :Smile: 
Žanet ja sam ti imala taj smedi iscjedak vec dva puta i prosao je za jedan dan i naravno da sam reagirala kao i ti odmah u dr  :Wink: )) izgleda da je to normalno ali ....Uh ta nasa strepnja ...
Kako Pinky ?
Kinki drzim fige  :Wink:

----------


## kinki

Hvala draga,  hvala vam svima šta me ovde trpite tako dugo :Smile: )

----------


## vesnare

Denny predivne vijesti :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tikica

Super Denny  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Da, da tebi mašu već si dugo ovdej bilo je i vrijeme.

----------


## aleksandraj

[ 
I samo da znate, ja još ne mogu zamisliti da to mašu moje bebe, i da ću ih ja roditi i odnjeti kući, još uvjek imam osjećaj da je to nečiji tuđi uzv a ja se divim prekrasnim malim mrvicama. Jednom će se to dogoditi i vama koje još uvijek čekate svojih devet mjeseci, vidjet ćete![/QUOTE]


 :Zaljubljen:  :Klap:  prekrasne vijesti...malim mahalicama pozdrav ogromni

----------


## sretna35

*Denny*  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  malene mahalice, preprekrasno

----------


## kinki

Upravo mi prija koja je bila u postupku na CITO javila da joj je beta 100 :Smile: )  
11. misec je polučuio najviše pozitivnih beta nego ijedan misec do sada!  Nadam se da ću se i ja provuć :Smile:

----------


## Denny

> Hvala draga,  hvala vam svima šta me ovde trpite tako dugo)


Ma šta ti je? Pa jedva te se čekamo rješit i lansirat te na neki trudnički topic!  :Laughing: 
Šalim se...! U biti ne šalim se opće, vibram za betu do neba, nešto ala Pinky, pa da se i ti čudiš jeli to tvoj nalaz! 

Cure, hvala vam puno svima!  :Kiss:  Mi guramo dalje, vibramo i mislimo na vas! Ovim mojim razigrancima će trebati veeeeliko društvo!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mimi81

Cure iz Cito, da vas pitam, da li u Cito primaju tj. rade ivf pacijenticama s niskim amh i visokim fsh (19)?

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja samo znam da  je meni poljak  rekao da me ne bi primio da imam visi  od  onoga  sto sam imala ,kad sam mu dosla ljetos,  a to je  13,6
morala sam ponovo vadit i bio je 9....najbolje da nazoves i pitas  dr.

----------


## MARINA25

Bog svima!!
Evo i mi smo od danas sluzbeno u postupku sa femarom u Cita.
Tabletice pocimam uzimati od drugog dana  do sestog dana ciklusa .Nadam se da ce sve bit ok!! :Heart:

----------


## aleksandraj

> Cure iz Cito, da vas pitam, da li u Cito primaju tj. rade ivf pacijenticama s niskim amh i visokim fsh (19)?


 
Evo ja sam pacijentica CITA i moj FSH je 23, amh nisam radila. Za ovaj slucaj preporucije prirodnjake (ali i kratki protokol). Nije optimistican, ali radi i daje sve od sebe da bude uspjesno. Sretno...

----------


## gargamelica

Drage cure vibram ta sve cekalice kojecega  :Wink: 

Mi smo danas bili na pregledu i sve je za super :Klap: 
Sad smo sredina 12 tjedna i ovaj put me toliko raznjezio pogled na mrvu (preko 5cm)koja skace i odguruje se nogama da jos ne skidam osmjeh s lica :Smile:  kao da polako dopustam da dode do svjesti "to cudo se dogodilo"
Sva mjerenja su ok tako da mi je samo potvrdilo odluku da se necu zamarati s nikakvim genetskim testovima.
Zelim svima sta prije ovaj dozivljaj  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sildad

Super vijesti Gargamelice.

----------


## tiki_a

gargamelica, jako mi je drago da je sve u najboljem redu  :Heart: ~~~~~~za dalje

----------


## tikica

gargamelice  :Klap:

----------


## TwistedQ

Gargamelice,  :Heart: 


Moj ultrazvuk danas - desetak folikulića od 18-19 mm. 
Večeras štoperica.. 

Thinking pink!  :Trep trep:

----------


## Pinky

bravo za malog gargamelića!
twisted, nisam ni znala da si u akciji! sretno! jako lip broj

----------


## crvenkapica77

gargamelica   bas lijepe vijesti    :Smile: 
twisted   sretno     :Smile: 
pinky  trudnice nasa  kako si   nam

----------


## Denny

*Gargamelice*, kako je lipo čitati ovakve izvještaje!  :Very Happy:  Pusa bebici!
*Twisted* bravo za folikuliće i sretno na punkciji! Samo ti "think pink" ko ova buba gore, i stići će nam još beba mahalica!  :Klap: 
Svim curama u akciji, a posebno onima koje još nisu šaljem jedan ogromni *CMOOOK!*  :Heart: 

*Goa*, nadam se da si do sada rodila i da uživaš sa svojim mišićem! Javi nam se kad budeš mogla!

----------


## goa

Drage moje cure, prvo vam se moram zahvaliti što ste me prihvatile, bile uz mene i pomagale svojim savjetima dok sam pokušavala ostvariti svoju najveću zivotnu zelju - postati majkom jednom malenom stvorenjcu  :Heart: .
Nisam prošla ni djelić puta kojim su,na zalost, prošle mnoge od vas, bili smo među sretnicima kojima je uspjelo iz prvog puta, ali sam se trudila da ni ja, a ni moja okolina ne zaboravimo kako smo blagoslovljeni zbog toga dok drugi još uvijek čekaju i nadaju se. Naš mali mišić nam je stigao 30.11. u noći i zauvijek promijenio naše zivote, kasnio je 4 dana unatoč točno određenom datumu oplodnje, ali mi smo ga strpljivo čekali i sad smo roditelji dječačiću koji nam se smješka dok ga drzimo u rukama i dok mu pjevamo i gugućemo. 
Uslijedilo je još toliko trudnica na ovom topicu: Blekonja, Diana, Issa,Vesnare, Gargamelica, Zanet, Denny, Pinky i nemojte zamjeriti ako sam koju zaboravila spomenuti..
Svima vam zelim blazenu trudnoću kakvu sam i sama imala, ne sumnjam da ćete uzivati u majčinstvu, no najviše zelim da to isto iskuse i druge cure: naša Matto, Aleksandraj, Bublica, Adikica, Natica, Twisted, Crvenkapica, Kinki,neka vam se dogodi taj dan kad će sve drugo postati manje vazno i zanemarivo, a zivot će poprimiti novu dimenziju sreće  :Heart: .
I poseban poljubac maloj Jeleni i mami Rozaliji  :Kiss:  !

----------


## rozalija

Goa draga moja iskrene čestitke tebi i TM povodom rođenja malog dečkića a maloj mrvici ja i moja Jelenčica želimo ogromnu dobrodošlicu, da ga kroz život prati puno zdravlja, radosti i sreće. 
Tako si lijepo napisala ovaj svoj post, da samo mogu ga potpisati  i ja svim dragim curama sa potpomognute U Splitu od srca želim da što prije osjete radost majčinstva i da se svi mi zajedno veselimo njihovim prekrasnim betama. 
A našim trudnicama da uživaju u svojim trudnoćama i da se pripremaju za dolazak svojih malih mrvica.

Draga moja sretna sam zbog tebe, sada uživaj i ljubi, ljubi ljubi do besvjesti svoju mrvicu. Ja se nadam kada otopli na proljeće kada se nas troje zaputimo iz Mostara put Splita, našoj zajedničkoj kavici na Splitskoj rivi, da se naše mrvice upoznaju a i mi. 
Kako si dala ime malom dečkiću?
 :Kiss:  :Kiss:  ogromnu vam šaljemo.

----------


## Pinky

joj goa rasplaka me  :Heart: 
ogroman poljubac vama i vašoj ljubavi najvećoj  :Heart:

----------


## Denny

*Sve će doć na svoje 
Sve će imat svoj razlog
Svoje vrijeme i svoje mjesto
Smijat ćemo se od sreće gledajući tvoje lice, ljubeći tvoj obraz
Zaboravit sve što je bilo prije i ljubit, ljubit, ljubit te!

    

*Dobrodošlica malom mišiću (kojemu sam imala prilike čuti srce)! 
UŽIVAJTE U SVAKOM TRENUTKU! PUSA!

----------


## kinki

Evo da i ovde prijavim svoj prvi plus u životu. Neću se još veselit, tek mi je 8. dan nakon ET.  Štopericu nisan primila nakon transfera pa nije od štoperice.  Crtica je blijeda a test neki američki, najosjetljiviji.  Sutra ću ponovit pa ako bude malo jača crta, možda i imam šansu.  U petak vadim betu. Nemojte mi čestitat još i molim vas recite mi ako je neka od vas imala blijedi plus a da ipak nije bila trudna.

----------


## tuzna

kinki, ~~~~~~~~~~~
pa,plus 8dnt i jeste blijeda,pa kakva bi bila samo 8dnt?!
ma,sretno,sretno,sretno

----------


## GIZMOS

Ja sam testić na 8dnt morala stavljati kraj prozora na svijetlo da se uvjerim da ne umišljam. Stvarno je bila blijeda, ali se naziralo nešto što u svim prijašnjim testovima nije! Drugi dan sam kupila još 2 različita testa i jedan je opet imao blijedu crticu, a drugi ništa...Ja ti preporučam za sutra clearblue ili nešto što sigurno neće pogriješiti i zbuniti te kao i mene, a do sutra se ipak usuđujem čestitati, jer plus je plus!  :Heart:  Bravo!

----------


## sildad

E moja Kinki, naravno da si trudna ja to cijelo vrijeme i mislim, zbog toga sam ti jučer i rekla da se ne glupiraš sa temperaturom. Nadam se da se nisi naljutila na mene, ali sam ti nekidan sve objasnila u vezi temperature a ti i dalje forsirala po tome. Nemoj ponavljat testove, nego lijepo idi vadit betu koja će ti potvrdit da si trudna. I naravno, čestitam ti od srca. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kinki

> E moja Kinki, naravno da si trudna ja to cijelo vrijeme i mislim, zbog toga sam ti jučer i rekla da se ne glupiraš sa temperaturom. Nadam se da se nisi naljutila na mene, ali sam ti nekidan sve objasnila u vezi temperature a ti i dalje forsirala po tome. Nemoj ponavljat testove, nego lijepo idi vadit betu koja će ti potvrdit da si trudna. I naravno, čestitam ti od srca.


 Ma stara, ne naljutim se ja nikad na glas razuma :Smile:  Gledala sam kalendar, nije mi danas 8. nego 9. dan poslin transfera. Valjda sam jedan dan prespavala...Da idem već sutra vadit betu?

----------


## sildad

Još je to dosta rano, a pokazalo ti je blijedu crticu i to je dobro, jer ako pokaže trudnoću tu nema greške. Meni je na te američke testove (naručila ih preko interneta) na blijedu crticu koja se jedva vidjela, beta bila 88 (išla sam je vadit odmah poslije testa). E sad, po meni beta je beta i ona je najbolji pokazatelj. Ja više nikad ne bi radila testove osim iz zabave, ali ne bi ih ozbiljno shvaćala i to iz razloga šta oni ne mogu pokazati kolika ti je beta, da li se dupla...a to su vrlo bitne informacije, barem za mene koja je imala dvije trudnoće i oba puta nije bilo duplanja bete i oba puta je loše završilo. Ja to možda gledam iz svoje perpektive ali meni više ni pozitivna beta ne znači ništa. 
Kinki, šta ćeš ti sad napraviti - to je isključivo tvoja odluka, a ako pitaš mene za savjet gore sam ti sve rekla šta mislim o tome. 

I da ne zaboravim *Goa - ISKRENE ČESTITKE!!!!*

----------


## gargamelica

Cure prvo vam hvala na svemu  :Smile: 

kinki necu ti cestitat ali cu ti zazelit sretno  :Wink: za sljedeci korak !!

Goa cestitam ti na malisanu i uzivaj u majcinstvu ,pusa  :Smile: 

Twisted sretno !!!!!!!

----------


## rozalija

kinki  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za crticu draga moja, kupi ti clearblue i još se jednom testiraj. ali to je to, ti si nama trudnica. Da samo znaš kako bi me tvoja trudnoća razveselila. Kada se sjetim onih naših zajedničkih kavica u VIRUSU i naglabanja, kada ćemo biti trudne, ali dođe i naše vrijeme. Draga moja ja i tvoja mala imenjakinja navijamo za tebe punim plućima i šaljemo ti ogromnu pusicu. Jedva čekamo da te na proljeće na rivi vidi sa stomačićem i da te cmoknemo.

----------


## vesnare

Draga *Goa* čestitke na mišiću od srca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen: 
Sigurna sam da ćeš se nastaviti ovdje družiti s nama, a možda se nakon koju godinu preseliš i na topic trudnica po drugi put :Wink: 
*Kinki* ti si naša nova trudnica i tebi čestitke :Very Happy:  a sigurna sam da će i beta biti OK i vibram za dobre brojčice ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Denny

*WOOOOW Kinki* sorry ali ja moram  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: pa makar i slavili prvi plus u životu, a posli šta bude! Ovo nije mala stvar, plus je plus, i nebi reagirao da nema bete u organizmu (ako nisi primila choragon isl.) a blida crta 9. dnt je donila puno malih smotuljaka na ovom forumu, i još sudeći po onoj "briga me oće uspit, čeka me Cito" pozitivi trudna si 99,99%.

PA ČESTITAM NA PRVOM PLUSU U ŽIVOTU DRAGA!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Blekonja

Goa draga čestitam ti od srca na bebaču rasplakala si me  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  baš sam sretna zbog tebe!!! uživajte


Kinki i ja ću malo  :Very Happy:  i šta kažu cure plus je plus ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za skorašnju betu!!!!

pozz svima!!!

----------


## MARINA25

Cure sretno svima, evo ja sam danas pocela sa femarom , ultrazvuk u petak!!

----------


## maja_st

> Cure sretno svima, evo ja sam danas pocela sa femarom , ultrazvuk u petak!!


Želim ti dobru reakciju na femaru......i puno sreće u postupku!

----------


## kinki

Hvala vam svima, javim vam sutra jel crta deblja...

----------


## maja_st

Bog cure,

imam jedno pitanje...gdje ste u Splitu vadile betu s obzirom da je poliklinika analiza pobjegla u dugopolje? i koja je cijena pretrage?

unaprijed hvala!!!

----------


## kinki

> Bog cure,
> 
> imam jedno pitanje...gdje ste u Splitu vadile betu s obzirom da je poliklinika analiza pobjegla u dugopolje? i koja je cijena pretrage?
> 
> unaprijed hvala!!!


Analiza kraj poliklinike CITO(ista zgrada), 140 kn

----------


## tikica

kinki za jedan debeli + 
 koji se vidi iz aviona 

marina 25 sretno sa femarom

----------


## MARINA25

:Heart: Hvala vam puno, puno!!

----------


## Denny

> Bog cure,
> 
> imam jedno pitanje...gdje ste u Splitu vadile betu s obzirom da je poliklinika analiza pobjegla u dugopolje? i koja je cijena pretrage?
> 
> unaprijed hvala!!!


Nije pobjegla u Dugopolje, otvorili su poslovnicu i u Kalajžića (isti hodnik gdje je i Cito, samo prva vrata lijevo). Nalazi su oko podne.

----------


## Denny

Marina, puno sreće na uzv u petak a i dalje

----------


## MARINA25

Denny, draga hvala ti puno!

----------


## aleksandraj

> joj goa rasplaka me 
> ogroman poljubac vama i vašoj ljubavi najvećoj


  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## aleksandraj

> *WOOOOW Kinki* sorry ali ja moram pa makar i slavili prvi plus u životu, a posli šta bude! Ovo nije mala stvar, plus je plus, i nebi reagirao da nema bete u organizmu (ako nisi primila choragon isl.) a blida crta 9. dnt je donila puno malih smotuljaka na ovom forumu, i još sudeći po onoj "briga me oće uspit, čeka me Cito" pozitivi trudna si 99,99%.
> 
> PA ČESTITAM NA PRVOM PLUSU U ŽIVOTU DRAGA!


pridruzujem se~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Blekonja

> Cure sretno svima, evo ja sam danas pocela sa femarom , ultrazvuk u petak!!



bravo za vas!!!! sretno draga!!!! neka bude dobitna ta Femara  :Klap:  :Yes:  !!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Hvala vam svima, javim vam sutra jel crta deblja...


cestitam kinki  !!!   nek sutra crta bude   jos deblja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kinki

Je je deblji jeeeeeeeeeeee danas aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!

----------


## tuzna

ma,kinki,cestitam ti draga!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kinki

Beta 71 :Smile: )   ,  sinoć,  na 9. dan poslin transfera!!!

----------


## Denny

Odlična beta za 9 dpt, čestitam trudnice, wellcome to the club!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## maja_st

Čestitam kinki!!!!!   Denny stvarno vozi vlakić polako ali sigurno.....nove trudnice uskaču......bravo!!!!

Sad su i mene uvatili crvi, kad bi mogla najranije nakon AIH napravit test ili betu? Help!  ko če čekat 14 dana..... :Smile:

----------


## žanet

UUUUU,koliko lipih vijesti.Isplati se priskočit koji dan.
Gargamelice,super vijesti s ultrazvuka.Neka mrvica,neka rastu i veselu se kao i mi njima.

Goa, koji lipi post.Suze mi na oči došle.Poljubac tvome momčiću i uživajte.

Kinki,juhuhuuuhu,neka naših trudnica.Sad po drugu betu pa uživaj u trudnoći.

Twisted,sretno!

----------


## Blekonja

> Je je deblji jeeeeeeeeeeee danas aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!



ooooooooooohohoohoooo čestitam draga sad stvarno  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!!!!! 

ajme koje lipe vijesti na ovoj potpomognutoj baš sam ponosna šta sam dio nje  :Grin: 

tek sad vidila i betu ma bravo, bravo, bravo!!!

----------


## žanet

maja pričekaj bar dvanaesti dan i želim ti veliku betu.

----------


## Blekonja

ajme goa opet sam pročitala tvoj post i opet plačem, auuuuu nadam se da je ovo samo zato što i ja jedva čekam svoju curku i cila sam cmoljava (ne zamjerite)  :Grin:

----------


## tikica

je je kinki čestitke  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pinky

o la la divote!!!!! bravo kinki, ČESTITAM!!!!!! ma samo kad se poljak spomene, čak i kao plan u budućnosti, žene ostaju trudne  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 
super!!!

----------


## ketyy

Bog cure,nadam se da me niste zaboravile,nisam se bas javljala na forum ali sam vas citala i pratila skoro svakodnevno,veselila se vasim trudnocama i svakome novom uspjehu.Nisam pisala jer se cijelu trudnocu nisam mogla opustit, stalno sam bila u strahu da se nesto lose ne dogodi,ali hvala dragom Bogu sve je proslo super i 14.11 su dosle na svijet moje dvi bebice i sada je rekla bi moja mama napokon "sve na svom mjestu".Svima vam zelim da sto prije osjetite ovu neopisivu srecu i blagostanje.
GOA cestitam od srca!
Draga moja Denny,Blekonja zelim vam svu srecu ovog svijeta i da vam brzo prode ovo iscekivanje!
Svim trudnicama i curama u postupcima veliki pozz i drzite mi se!

----------


## Denny

*Ketyy* baš sam se pitala jesu li bebe stigle, tako mi je drago da je sve ok!
Čestitam vam od srca!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Ajme divote, imat ću koga pitati kako se snaći s blizancima!  :Laughing: 
Pusu veliku vam šaljem i uživajte u dugo čekanom roditeljstvu!  :Heart:

----------


## TwistedQ

Ketyy,  :Zaljubljen: 

Kinki, čestitam od srca!! 


Jutros bila punkcija, imamo sedam potencijalnih.. 
Ošamutilo me dobro..  :Wink: 


Drž te fige..

----------


## Blekonja

> Bog cure,nadam se da me niste zaboravile,nisam se bas javljala na forum ali sam vas citala i pratila skoro svakodnevno,veselila se vasim trudnocama i svakome novom uspjehu.Nisam pisala jer se cijelu trudnocu nisam mogla opustit, stalno sam bila u strahu da se nesto lose ne dogodi,ali hvala dragom Bogu sve je proslo super i 14.11 su dosle na svijet moje dvi bebice i sada je rekla bi moja mama napokon "sve na svom mjestu".Svima vam zelim da sto prije osjetite ovu neopisivu srecu i blagostanje.
> GOA cestitam od srca!
> Draga moja Denny,Blekonja zelim vam svu srecu ovog svijeta i da vam brzo prode ovo iscekivanje!
> Svim trudnicama i curama u postupcima veliki pozz i drzite mi se!



jeeeeeeeeee  ketyy draga baš sam neki dan tražila po Rodi da negdi piše jesi li rodila i nisam uspila nać, ajme baš super neka su tvoje bebice s tobom to je sada najvažnije, uživaj, a ja evo još brojim 20-tak dana, ako curka ne odluči malo produžiti  :Grin: 

cmok malim bebačima i veliki  :Love:  tebi

----------


## Blekonja

Draga TwistedQ sretno to je super brojka, bit će lijepih stanica, mora ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sretna35

> Ketyy, 
> 
> Kinki, čestitam od srca!! 
> 
> 
> Jutros bila punkcija, imamo sedam potencijalnih.. 
> Ošamutilo me dobro.. 
> 
> 
> Drž te fige..


držim fige i vibram beskrajno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

> Beta 71)   ,  sinoć,  na 9. dan poslin transfera!!!


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
ajme draga moja, plačem od sreće zbog tebe, da znaš samo kako mi je drago. Čestitam od srca tebi i Ljubi i želim ti najsretnijih 9 mjeseci. uživaj sada drga moja trudnjačo sa svojom bebicom. Veliki cmooooooooook za tebe i malu mrvicu u maminoj bušici.

----------


## rozalija

> Draga TwistedQ sretno to je super brojka, bit će lijepih stanica, mora ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Brvao, bravo draga.

----------


## crvenkapica77

Bravo cure   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tiki_a

kinki  :Klap:   :Very Happy: 
TwistedQ jaaaako lijepo!
crvenkapica77, vidim u potpisu 4/11, zar nećeš na jedan čisti CITO prirodnjak dok čekaš?

----------


## TwistedQ

Javili su mi iz Cita da je transfer u nedilju ( 3 dan ).

Sestra mi ništa drugo nije znala reći ( ili nije tila )
i sada mi se svakakvi scenariji motaju po glavi..  :Cekam:

----------


## Denny

Twisted, eno Blekonjina mrvica od 3. dana samo šta se nije rodila, a i mrvice od gargamelice i žanet veselo mašu, prema tome SRETNO!

----------


## Blekonja

> Twisted, eno Blekonjina mrvica od 3. dana samo šta se nije rodila, a i mrvice od gargamelice i žanet veselo mašu, prema tome SRETNO!


potpisujem!!!! 
i dodajem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje mrvičice TwistedQ!!

naravno ne zaboravljam ostale naše trudničice i trudničice to be ljubim vas i  :Love:  sve

----------


## maja8

Twisted nemoj se brinuti moja je mrva bila stara samo 2 dana i sada nas po kući stalno nasmijava i veseli nas svakim svojim pokretom
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
danny, žanet, gargamelica,kinki,pinky........ trudnjače naše neka vam trudnoća do kraja bude školska i da čim prije ugledate svoje mirišljave smotuljke~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
čekalicama  punkcije~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
čekalicama transfera~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
čekalicama bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
čekalicama poroda~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što lakši porod
čekalicama koječega~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
našim mamama goa,ketyy, rozalija......  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  vama i vašoj dječici....

----------


## žanet

Twisted,sretno u nedilju i ne zaboravi da tvojoj mrvici treba bistra glavica i pozitivna mamica.Nema pravila ni obećanja da ovako uspjeva,a ovako ne.Uuuu, koliko ja znam slučajeva koje sada mamicu lupkaju,a transfer bio nakon 3 dana.denny ti lipo piše,a i maja,Gargamelica i ja lijepi primjeri.Sretno,sretno,sretno i pozitvno!Čekamo te!

----------


## TwistedQ

Hvala vam cure..  :Heart: 
Nema gore stvari nego siditi doma isprid kompjutera i MISLITI.. 

Ovaj hladan zrak čini čuda.. 

Kada trebam popiti onu sivo crvenu pilulicu? 
Ne sićam se pola toga sa punkcije.. :Grin:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> kinki  
> TwistedQ jaaaako lijepo!
> crvenkapica77, vidim u potpisu 4/11, zar nećeš na jedan čisti CITO prirodnjak dok čekaš?


a  ne znam,  imal koristi  od njih?  dr. me je  upisao u 4 mj  cim sam mu javila neg. betu.....
i  ja  zaboravila, jel se ono prirodnjaci racunaju u onih 6 besplatnih  pokusaja?

----------


## TwistedQ

:Zaljubljen:  Od nedilje su dvi osmostanične mrve kod mame..

----------


## kinki

Twisted :Smile:  

Cure,  kad vas Poljak naruči na prvi uzv kad dobijete poztivnu betu? Jel 5 tjedana od menge ili od transfera???

----------


## Denny

Meni je bilo dva tjedna nakon bete, sa 6+0, ali može i ranije, i kasnije.
Na prvom uzv sa 5 + nešto možeš vidit jedino koliko ih je i gestacijsku i žumanjčanu vrečicu (i to je već dovoljno i uredan nalaz) ali onda moraš doći ponovo za tjedan - dva da se čuje/vidi srce. Pa sad sve zavisi koliko možeš izdržat. Idealno bi bilo sa 6+nešto.
E jesam ovo objasnila!  :Laughing: 
*Twisted*  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Pinky

cure drage, jutros sam na uzv-u vidila 2 mala  :Heart:   :Heart:  kako kucaju sve u 16  :Grin: 
još smo mali, jedan je veći i jači, drugi manji, valjda je to ok.
dr kaže da je sve super za sada i da smo 6+3

malo me krvna slika zeza, ali popravit ću ja nju. novi uzv za mjesec dana.

svima puuuuuuuuuuuuuuno duplih vibra šaljem!

----------


## ZO

ajme Pinky  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: , eto suze ronim, jako sam sretna zbog tebe

----------


## kinki

> cure drage, jutros sam na uzv-u vidila 2 mala   kako kucaju sve u 16 
> još smo mali, jedan je veći i jači, drugi manji, valjda je to ok.
> dr kaže da je sve super za sada i da smo 6+3
> 
> malo me krvna slika zeza, ali popravit ću ja nju. novi uzv za mjesec dana.
> 
> svima puuuuuuuuuuuuuuno duplih vibra šaljem!


 AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ajme Pinky ludilo, čekaj jesi tek sad saznala da su dvoje???? Ajme blago ti se aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!  Jesi vidila šta je čarobna femara hihihihi!!!!!

----------


## kinki

Pinky, jesi 6+3 od menge ili od punkcije???

----------


## TwistedQ

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Da i tu malo poskočim, bravo Pinky  :Klap:

----------


## maja_st

Čestitam *Pinky*!  dvije male bubamarice ili bubamarci....ma bravo!

----------


## crvenkapica77

odlicno  pinky  :Zaljubljen:   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pinky

> Pinky, jesi 6+3 od menge ili od punkcije???


od menge. 6+4 izgleda, krivo sam ga skužila  :Heart: 
da, jutros sam ih vidila kako kuckaju, ovo mi je bio 1. uzv.

hvala cure!!!! cmok!

----------


## amyx

Dakle draga jesam ti rekla da su  :Heart:  :Heart:  . A meni nitko ne vjeruje.
 Čestitam još jednom  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , zaslužila si. Pusa

----------


## gargamelica

Twisted to je suuuuuper vijest i neka se mrve ugnjezde u toplo kod mame  :Smile: 

Pinky wooooouuuuuu dvojkice  :Smile:  neka bude sve dalje skolski kao i do sad  :Wink: 

Evo mi ulazimo u 13 ti tjedan pa se nadam da smo napokon na sigurnijem terenu  :Wink:

----------


## sildad

*Bravo Pinky, čestitam i ja još jednom.* 

*Gargamelice i tebi također.*

----------


## rozalija

Ajme pinky draga moja, čestitam tebi i TM na dva mala  :Heart:  :Heart: . 
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  tako sam sretna zbog tebe. Puno pusica šaljem tebi i tvojim mrvicama.Uživaj draga naša trudnice.

----------


## Denny

AAAAAA stiže pojačanje mojim mrvama!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
_ČESTITAM PINKY!_  :Heart:  :Heart:  
Gargamelice, ne bi ti vjerovala kako vrijeme leti, da i mene ne iznenađuju ti tjedni! Mi danas 15+4 i sve češće mi je ruka na stomaku, onako nesvjesno, znam da će mi se u jednom od ovih dana po prvi put javiti, i mislim da ću past u nesvjest od sreće kad se to dogodi!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## aleksandraj

Pinky, auuu, cestitke za dvojceke :Klap: 
Denny, Blekonja, Gargamelice, Zanet, Kinky i ostale trbusaste puno  :Kiss: 
twisted,matto, crvenkapice, sildad~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da im se sto prije pridruzite
ako sam nekog izostavila :Embarassed: 
Goa, cestitke i tebi i tvojoj princezi

----------


## Jesen82

> cure drage, jutros sam na uzv-u vidila 2 mala   kako kucaju sve u 16 
> još smo mali, jedan je veći i jači, drugi manji, valjda je to ok.
> dr kaže da je sve super za sada i da smo 6+3
> 
> malo me krvna slika zeza, ali popravit ću ja nju. novi uzv za mjesec dana.
> 
> svima puuuuuuuuuuuuuuno duplih vibra šaljem!


ajme Pinkyca...koja divota  :Heart:

----------


## Jesen82

> AAAAAA stiže pojačanje mojim mrvama!!! 
> _ČESTITAM PINKY!_
> Gargamelice, ne bi ti vjerovala kako vrijeme leti, da i mene ne iznenađuju ti tjedni! Mi danas 15+4 i sve češće mi je ruka na stomaku, onako nesvjesno, znam da će mi se u jednom od ovih dana po prvi put javiti, i mislim da ću past u nesvjest od sreće kad se to dogodi!


denny.. 15+4? kud je vrijeme proletilo.. ajme :Smile:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## goa

Ajme, šta vas je lipo čitati  :Very Happy: , čini mi se da će ovaj Bozic mnogima od nas ostati u posebnom sjećanju, toliko okruglica ( pardon-trudnica  :Grin:  ) i novih mama!!
Kinki, draga, truuuuudna si, čestitam od  :Heart: !
Pinky, srićo, koji blagoslov, dvije bebice !!! I krvnu sliku obavezno popravi, ja nakon poroda završila na transfuziji bas zbog toga!!
Ketyy, stigle i tvoje bebice, sad si nam mama!!
Twisted, dobro kaze cure,ma meni je po tom pitanju naša Blekonja i njena _bebuša_ najbolji primjer !!
Denny, prvi sam pokret osjetila u 20. tjednu, javi nam kad te tvoji mlatnu  :Grin: !
Rozalija, samo ti dođi na  proljeće da popijemo kavicu i upoznamo Jelenče!!!Našeg smo momčića nazvali Šime- dalmatinska verzija imena iz kraja mojih predaka, tamo bi rekli Šimun!
Gargamelice, leti vrime, sve si trudnija i trudnija, a Blekonja sve blize najznačajnijem danu u zivotu!!
Ljubim vas!

----------


## maja8

pinky tako sam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za dva  :Heart:  koja kucaju ispod tvoga
svim trudnicama čestitke i da čim prije zagrle svoje male mrvice
a čekalicama koječega~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## GIZMOS

Pozdrav cure! Zna li netko da li će CITO raditi oko božića i nove godine, ili će i oni na godišnji i ako da koliko ih neće biti? Hvala

----------


## Denny

Ja samo znam da će raditi na staru godinu jer tad imam uzv  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  a i lani su radili oko Božića i Nove godine. Svakako vrijedi nazvati i provjeriti, ali mislim da ni jedan transfer, punkciju isl. neće odgoditi radi praznika.
Puse od nas troje!  :Kiss:  I malom Šimi jedan veliki CMOOOK!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

ovu divnu vijest moram ovdje kopirati

*madonna* prvotno napisa                                                       Napokon da i ja objavim prekrasnu vijest... !  Nakon 8. godina čekanja i iz 11. pokušaja (poliklinika CITO), mogu reći  da imam najljepši Božić. Gotovo da još ne vjerujem da sam trudna 10.  tjedana i da je moja mala sreća velika 3.4 cm. Želim svima koji još nisu  uspjeli da ovako nešto što prije podijele sa nama.


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Denny

Ma di je to napisala? Baš sam nedavno mislila na nju!  :Very Happy: 
MADONA, ČESTITAM TI OD SRCA! Koja prekrasna, prekrasna vijest!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## maja_st

Madona, iskrene čestitke.....koja je to borba bila.....i pobjeda.....želim ti lijepu trudnoću..... :Klap: 


pitanje svim novim trudnicama...jeste li imale implatancijsko krvarenje? Ja kod IVF -a jesam a sad kod ovog pokušaja AIH ništa, pa sam u bedu da od ovoga pokušaja ništa......a beta ili test su u ponediljak 20.12.....

----------


## gargamelica

Medena cestitam ti od srca  :Smile: 

Maja ja nisam imala impl. krvarenje dapace svi simptomi da stize vjestica su bili kod mene .
A tako je bilo i nakon poz bete dva mj kao da cu dobit  :Wink:  stoga sreeeetnooooo  :Wink:

----------


## Denny

Niti kapi implantacijskog krvarenja, samo jaki, jaki osjećaj da ću svaki ćas dobit mengu. A nosila sam trojke.

----------


## Pinky

> Madona, iskrene čestitke.....koja je to borba bila.....i pobjeda.....želim ti lijepu trudnoću.....
> 
> 
> pitanje svim novim trudnicama...jeste li imale implatancijsko krvarenje? Ja kod IVF -a jesam a sad kod ovog pokušaja AIH ništa, pa sam u bedu da od ovoga pokušaja ništa......a beta ili test su u ponediljak 20.12.....


ja sam imala 2x. jednom ništa, sada bebe.
ali kako to da ideš na aih nakon ivf-a???

----------


## maja_st

> ja sam imala 2x. jednom ništa, sada bebe.
> ali kako to da ideš na aih nakon ivf-a???


IVF i to uspješan bio je u 06/2008  ( iz prve - bravo Cito!) i rodila se moja mala djevojčica....sad idemo po bracu ili seku....a nalaz MM je ovaj put bio puuuuno bolji pa smo u dogovoru s dr. odlučili probati jedan AIH a ako ne bude išlo onda IVF na femari....jer moj odgovor na stimulaciju je uvijek isti, onda bolje femara nego pusti hormoni....

veselim se svakom uspjehu forumašica.....a moram priznati da me i sad pere iščekivanje iako sam mislila da neće, ipak sam manje opterećena nego prvi put......

----------


## Denny

Samo naprijed Majo! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

gdje ste  dalmatinke  ?   :Smile:     slabo se javljate.....imal sto novoga  ?

----------


## Pinky

neko zatišje pred buru trudnoća, nadam se

----------


## maja_st

Ciao cure....

u mene ništa..... beta 1,2 i onda vještica.......

valjda će iduća godina bit dobitna.....


svima želim sretan i veseo Božić :Heart:

----------


## vesnare

*Majo* drži se :Love:  bit će idući godina dobitna

----------


## crvenkapica77

majo   drzi se   :Love:

----------


## TwistedQ

Ne mogu virovati ali  :Yes: 



11 dnt3d  121,8

15 dnt3d * 961,9*

 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Denny

Ma daj pliiiiiiiz viruj!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  
Čestitam trudnice naša!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Denny

Majo, jako mi je žao!

----------


## Pinky

majo, baš mi je žao  :Sad:  :Love: 

twisted draga, BRAVO!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

twisted   bravo  bravo     :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vesnare

*twisted* bravo, bravo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## zlatica

Čestitam novim trudnicama!
nisam se duuuuuuuuuugo javljala,ali sam sve pratila iz prikrajka i radovala se s vama!
I evo me u akciji,novi pokušaj (2.dan femare)
Gargamelice,Natice :Kiss: 
Veliki pozdrav Kinki!

----------


## Pinky

zlatice, sori ako sam pitala već - jesi li radila pretrage na trombofiliju? rade ih žene nakon 3 spontana ( a i sve više nas iz ivf priče sa više neuspjeha) a vidim da si imala 3 spontana. možda u tom grmu leži zec?
sretno!!!!

----------


## gargamelica

Zlatice pa kad si mi to mislila prijavit !!!!
E pa nek ovo bude dobitni draga  :Wink: )

Majo zao mi ali ne gubi snagu  :Smile: 

Twisted e pa vjeruj trudnaaaa si !!!!

----------


## kinki

> Čestitam novim trudnicama!
> nisam se duuuuuuuuuugo javljala,ali sam sve pratila iz prikrajka i radovala se s vama!
> I evo me u akciji,novi pokušaj (2.dan femare)
> Gargamelice,Natice
> Veliki pozdrav Kinki!


  :Smile: 
Držim figeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!

----------


## Denny

Hej cure drage, evo mene sa prekrasnim vijestima!

Sinoć oko 20h Blekonja je carskim rezom rodila svoju curicu!  :Zaljubljen:  Teška je 2900 g, duga 50 cm i sve je ok! 

_Dobro nam došla princezice!_  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Neka ti život bude ispunjen srećom, zdravljem i ljubavlju, i da doneseš puno radosti svojoj mami i svom tati, i puno nade svim našim tužnicama koje tek čekaju svoje male anđele.

*Blekonja, čestitam draga od srca!*  :Heart:

----------


## Denny

*Zlatice*, juriiiišššš po bebicu!!! Neka ovaj put bude dobitni!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pinky

> _Dobro nam došla princezice!_ 
> 
> Neka ti život bude ispunjen srećom, zdravljem i ljubavlju, i da doneseš puno radosti svojoj mami i svom tati, i puno nade svim našim tužnicama koje tek čekaju svoje male anđele.
> 
> *Blekonja, čestitam draga od srca!*


ovako divnu želju mogu samo potpisati!!!!!!!!!
ČESTITAM!!!!!  :Zaljubljen:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ivica_k

> Hej cure drage, evo mene sa prekrasnim vijestima!
> 
> Sinoć oko 20h Blekonja je carskim rezom rodila svoju curicu!  Teška je 2900 g, duga 50 cm i sve je ok! 
> 
> _Dobro nam došla princezice!_ 
> 
> Neka ti život bude ispunjen srećom, zdravljem i ljubavlju, i da doneseš puno radosti svojoj mami i svom tati, i puno nade svim našim tužnicama koje tek čekaju svoje male anđele.
> 
> *Blekonja, čestitam draga od srca!*


potpisujem i sjećam se kao da je jučer bilo kad smo vibrali za blekonjinu mrvu da se primi
curice, dobrodošla svojim roditeljima :Heart:

----------


## Denny

A ja se kao jučer sijećam njenog potpisa "postupak još ni blizu!"  :Klap:

----------


## Pinky

joj da!!! a moram dodat da je bila junačina koja je skinila sve one kile i bila je preeeeeeedivna trudnica ( a ne traktor ko ja hehe)  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Blekonja i curica  :Zaljubljen: 
crvenkapica77 jel' pao testić  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

jeste i   -....ali menge nema i nema.....

cestitke blekonji   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## vesnare

Blekonja od srca čestitke na curici :Klap:  :Zaljubljen:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tiki_a

Malo sam se ponadala  :Smile: ~~~~~~~za M

----------


## TwistedQ

:Klap:  Blekonja čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## zlatica

> zlatice, sori ako sam pitala već - jesi li radila pretrage na trombofiliju? rade ih žene nakon 3 spontana ( a i sve više nas iz ivf priče sa više neuspjeha) a vidim da si imala 3 spontana. možda u tom grmu leži zec?
> sretno!!!!


Jesam još prije dvije godine i od prošlog postupka na heparinu.

----------


## zlatica

[QUOTE=gargamelica;1777326]Zlatice pa kad si mi to mislila prijavit !!!!
E pa nek ovo bude dobitni draga  :Wink: )

Nadam se da sam se iskupila za svoj mali propust! :Embarassed: 
Tila bi tvojim stopama...

----------


## zlatica

Čestitke Blekonji  :Klap: 
Denny hvala,jurišaaaaaaaaaaaam
Crvenkapice i meni su nakon zadnjeg stim.postupka kasnile 9 dana i imala sam niz negativnih testova,ali je došla..

----------


## rozalija

Od  :Heart:  čestitam našoj dragoj blekonji i NJM a maloj princezi ogromna dobrodošlica, neka je kroz život prate zdravlje, radost i sreća. Pusica velikaaaaaaaaaaa za našu Blekonju.

----------


## Ti

Čestitke Blekonji!

----------


## aleksandraj

> Hej cure drage, evo mene sa prekrasnim vijestima!
> 
> Sinoć oko 20h Blekonja je carskim rezom rodila svoju curicu!  Teška je 2900 g, duga 50 cm i sve je ok! 
> 
> _Dobro nam došla princezice!_ 
> 
> Neka ti život bude ispunjen srećom, zdravljem i ljubavlju, i da doneseš puno radosti svojoj mami i svom tati, i puno nade svim našim tužnicama koje tek čekaju svoje male anđele.
> 
> *Blekonja, čestitam draga od srca!*


Blekonja, cestitke tebi i tvojoj princezici i jedva vas cekamvidjeti na proljece na kavi

----------


## gargamelica

Blekonja cestitam sretnim roditeljima i naravno dobro nam dosla princezice :Smile: 

zlatice jesi jesi iskupila si se i tresem ja trudnicku prasinu ne brini  :Wink:

----------


## goa

*Blekonja mama !!!
*A svratila sam baš da vidim ima li šta novo kod nje na vidiku, uvjerena da neće u staroj, već u novoj godini princezica stići na ovaj svijet !
Ma bude li se organizirala proljetna kavica, bit će stvarno posebna - hrpa bebača i bebačica i onih u tobolcu  :Grin:  !!!
*Twisted,* čestitam i tebi na beti  :Klap:  !!!
*Zlatice,*pa di si ti. pridruži se ovom nizu trudnica  :Wink: !

----------


## Pinky

> Jesam još prije dvije godine i od prošlog postupka na heparinu.


neka ti 2. heparinski bude uspješan ko meni  :Heart:

----------


## zlatica

Pinky hvala....e pa tako nekako i planiram! :Wink: 
Goa a evo vračam se u život s novim postupkom....

----------


## diana

Drage moje, nije me dugo bilo al s razlogom,preselili smo u Kanadu prosli mjesec pa smo bili zauzeti...trazili stan, novog doktora, kupovali namjestaj (ovdje nema za iznajmiti namjesteno) i sve ostale stvari potrebne jednom domacinstvu. Bas sam se nahodala, noge su me svako vece bolile i oticale....al evo sve proslo, smjestili se , soba za bebu spremna  :Smile:  Sad samo cekamo nasu malenu...termin je 05 Januara pa vidjecemo, priznajem da me strah poroda ali jedva cekam da vidim nasu bebu koja mi zadnji mjesec dana neda spavati i mislim da su mi rebra otisla od njenog neprestanog udaranja  :Smile:  Goa draga cestitam od srca,Blekonja takodje....ma svim curkama sve najbolje od srca, takodje Sretna vam Nova Godina i da Vam 2011 donese bezbroj osmijeha i suza radosnica....voli Vas sve, Diana  :Smile:

----------


## bambus99

*blekonja* čestitam od srca! curice dobro nam došla!  :Kiss: 

_svima redom u novoj godini zelim puno zdravlja, mira i radosti. i jaakkooo punooo zdravih i veselih bebica!_

----------


## Blekonja

evo drage moje da vam se konačno javim uspila sam uhvatiti malo vremena...najprije vam svima i ja i mm zahvaljujemo od srca na čestitkama  :Yes: 

kao što već znate (Denny draga hvala što si objavila  :Kiss:  te) 
27.12.10. u 20:56 stigla nam je carskim rezom mala Marijeta 2890 teška i 50 duga, bilo je malko čupavo pri kraju pa se dr. odlučio na carski,  ali vrijedi svake sekunde boli i straha, bile smo 6 dana u bolnici, proslavile tamo i Novu godinu i u nedjelju stigle kući, sad se malo borimo sa dojenjem, nastojim izbjegavati nadohranu nadam se da ćemo uspjeti,  uvučene bradavice, silikonski šeširići, izdajanje i svašta nešto, ali hvala Bogu Marijeta je super (kuc-kuc), nadam se da ću uspjeti popodne staviti i koju slikicu kao avatar.


za sad toliko od mene.... ljubim vas sve!!!!

----------


## maja_st

Iskrene čestitke *Blekonja*.....na tvojoj maloj princezi.....
Nastoj izbjegavati nadohranu,ali ako ne ide....ne ide.....ja nisam imala srca nakon toliko godina čekanja po savjetu mnogih izgladnjivati dijete da bi mlijeko navrlo.....lakše bi bilo tebi,jer sise su uvijek s tobom...nego vukljati okolo boce, dude, vodu, mliko.....ali sve to prođe.....zato uživaj u svojoj mrvici.....sa dojenjem ili bez njega.....

----------


## slava77

pozdrav svima...
evo nakon 2 ipo godine pokušaja i svih urednih nalaza kod mene i muža odlučili smo se za AIH u poliklinici Cito....postupak smo napravili 31.12. i sad čekamo...
nekako nemam osjećaj da će upalit baš sam nekako ravnodušna, ne znam zašto
nadam se da ćemo se što manje družit na ovoj temi i da ćemo se šta prije sve prebacit na temu trudnice :mig:

----------


## tally

Slava77, sretno!!!

Cestitke svima s lijepim vijestima!
Mi se spremamo u 2. mj. na IVF+ICSI s odmrznutim...
Jel vas ima još?

----------


## sign

cure iz Splita, 

molim vas za pomoć! 
uskoro počinjem s prvim postupkom koji radim u Vinogradskoj, ali ću sa bockanjem početi dok budem u Splitu.

Znate li gdje mogu otići barem na prvih par injekcija, voljela bih da mi netko pokaže kako se to radi?

----------


## tally

> cure iz Splita, 
> 
> molim vas za pomoć! 
> uskoro počinjem s prvim postupkom koji radim u Vinogradskoj, ali ću sa bockanjem početi dok budem u Splitu.
> 
> Znate li gdje mogu otići barem na prvih par injekcija, voljela bih da mi netko pokaže kako se to radi?


Sign,tražila sam po forumu, ali nisam našla nigdje takvu informaciju...u slucaju da ne dobijes odgovor,evo ti link za samodavanje...skroz je jednostavno! Vecina cura se sama bocka!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaFft...next=1&index=5

----------


## Lua

> Slava77, sretno!!!
> 
> Cestitke svima s lijepim vijestima!
> Mi se spremamo u 2. mj. na IVF+ICSI s odmrznutim...
> Jel vas ima još?


Ako bude sve po planu i mi planiramo 02. mjesec.... :Smile: 

Pozdrav svima i sretno cure!  :Heart:

----------


## sign

> Sign,tražila sam po forumu, ali nisam našla nigdje takvu informaciju...u slucaju da ne dobijes odgovor,evo ti link za samodavanje...skroz je jednostavno! Vecina cura se sama bocka!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaFft...next=1&index=5


tražila sam i ja, i googlala, ali nisam našla ništa osim da neke cure ide na hitnu. to me baš ne oduševljava jer znam da je i inače tamo ludnica, a sad da i ne govorim zbog gripe.  :Sad: 

mislila sam nazvat Cito, pa se dogovorit s njima da to kod njih riješim.
jel misliš da bi se to moglo s njima dogovorit, s obzirom da vidim da ideš kod njih??

mislim da mi neće biti problem da si to sama dajem, ali bih stvarno voljela, pošto mi je prvi put, da mi netko to konkretno pokaže!  :Embarassed:

----------


## tally

> tražila sam i ja, i googlala, ali nisam našla ništa osim da neke cure ide na hitnu. to me baš ne oduševljava jer znam da je i inače tamo ludnica, a sad da i ne govorim zbog gripe. 
> 
> mislila sam nazvat Cito, pa se dogovorit s njima da to kod njih riješim.
> jel misliš da bi se to moglo s njima dogovorit, s obzirom da vidim da ideš kod njih??
> 
> mislim da mi neće biti problem da si to sama dajem, ali bih stvarno voljela, pošto mi je prvi put, da mi netko to konkretno pokaže!


da,al ja kod njih idem na cijeli postupak, a i oni su privatna klinika. Mislim da ti jedino hitna preostaje...ne virujem da ce bit tolike guzve, a tamo ce ti sigurno oni to "odradit"  :Smile:

----------


## tally

> Ako bude sve po planu i mi planiramo 02. mjesec....
> 
> Pozdrav svima i sretno cure!


jupi, nismo samo mi  :Smile:  haha! Idete u Split u postupak?

----------


## Lua

> jupi, nismo samo mi  haha! Idete u Split u postupak?


Da u Cito, u drugoj polovici mjeseca (naravno ako sve bude išlo po planu).
U kakvom si postupku,dugi,kratki?

----------


## tally

*Lua,*Još jedan s odmrznutim j.s. Imamo ih još 3, pa da ih "potrošimo"!A tu nije sigurno ni hocemo li doc do transvera...al sto se mora, nije tesko  :Smile: 
Prosli smo ciklus isto bili sa odmrznutim, beta 0. Mi smo kod dr.P i zadovoljni smo. U kakvom ste vi postupku? (Naš je stimulirani bio dugi)

----------


## Lua

Hej Tally,idemo u dugi protokol (Decapeptyl pa Gonal). Još malo pa start. Sretno sa smrznutim  JS.
Pozzdrav!

----------


## tally

> Hej Tally,idemo u dugi protokol (Decapeptyl pa Gonal). Još malo pa start. Sretno sa smrznutim  JS.
> Pozzdrav!


mi smo isto bili na tom protokolu, s Dec. i Gonalom, i bilo bi ok, da nije bila biokemijska  :Sad:  Tako da bacite na pozitivu! Sretno i vama, vidimo se onda, vjerovatno  :Klap: 

Sign, jesi riješila ?

----------


## tally

Cure koje su na Citu, imam jedno jako važno pitanje!!
Nakon stim.IVF-a, ovo ce nam biti 2. put s odmrznutim js, ali nas dr o tome uopce nije pitao. Dali to znaci da dok ima zamrznutih js, ne postoji mogučnost stimuliranog postupka ili?!?

----------


## sign

> da,al ja kod njih idem na cijeli postupak, a i oni su privatna klinika. Mislim da ti jedino hitna preostaje...ne virujem da ce bit tolike guzve, a tamo ce ti sigurno oni to "odradit"


znam da su privatni, ali probat ću nazvat i dogovorit s njima da mi bar pokažu kako se to radi, pa bih ja to i platila. 
na hitnoj sam na žalost bila sad zadnjih par dana više puta, pa mi se baš i ne mili ići tamo!  :Smile: 

hvala ti, u svakom slučaju!

----------


## kinki

> znam da su privatni, ali probat ću nazvat i dogovorit s njima da mi bar pokažu kako se to radi, pa bih ja to i platila. 
> na hitnoj sam na žalost bila sad zadnjih par dana više puta, pa mi se baš i ne mili ići tamo! 
> 
> hvala ti, u svakom slučaju!


 Ma stara, sigurno će ti izać u susret.  Ako hoćeš javi se na pp, mogu ti i ja pokazat kako davat inekcije.

----------


## tally

bravo *kinki* :Very Happy: 
mozda je to najjednostavnije... 
*sign* ako se ipak odlcis za cito, oni su jako ljubazni i sremni pomoci, bez obzira sto su privatno, nista ne kosta pitat!
U svakom slucaju, sigurno je da ces rijesit   :Klap:

----------


## Denny

Pozdrav curke, evo malo i mas!  :Bye: 
Prvo VEEELIKA pusa maloj slatkici Marijeti, svim našim trudnicama, a posebno vama koje tek krećete po svoje mrvice! 

*sign* ja sam sigurna da će ti u Cita pokazati kako davati inekcije, slobodno nazovi. Sretno! 

I svima ostalima u niskom startu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete!

Mi smo dobro, evo točno na pola trudnoće.  :Shock:  Isuse kako to vrijeme leti, a kao da smo jučer proslavili poz. betu! Uglavnom, ja i dalje bez simptoma, bebice lijepo rastu i igraju se u stomaku, tako ih je lipo vidit... Naravno da još ne mogu vjerovat da sam trudna i da su to moje bebe, iako stomačić već poprilično raste iz dana u dan, a točno na Božić me nešto počelo nježno škakljati iznutra... Nisam ni znala da su to mrvice.  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  

Želim vam svima ubrzo takvu čestitku, i s nestrpljenjem čekamo nove trudnice! SRETNO CURE!  :Heart:

----------


## Denny

*tally* mislim da je nekako praksa potrošiti sve zaleđene js, ne samo da se potroše nego i da se tijelo odmori od stimulacije i hormona. Svakako misli pozitivno, i ako dođete do transfera ne vidim razlog zašto baš ovaj put ne bi uspjelo. Sretno!  :Kiss:

----------


## tally

> *tally* mislim da je nekako praksa potrošiti sve zaleđene js, ne samo da se potroše nego i da se tijelo odmori od stimulacije i hormona. Svakako misli pozitivno, i ako dođete do transfera ne vidim razlog zašto baš ovaj put ne bi uspjelo. Sretno!


Hvala ti, draga,na ohrabrenju, al nekako i iskustva (sve na mjestu,hormoni super,mrvice se super razvijaju, pohvale od biologice... beta 0) i okoline, ne cini mi se bas...ali nikad se ne zna!!! A zadnju sam stimulaciju imala u 4.mj. 2010. tako da nije prerano!Znas ti onu; "Zamisli nesto, mozda se cudo dosađuje..."
hahaaha!
Uzivaj u tom najlipsem periodu, mazi i pazi svoje mrvice...pozdrav  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Drage Splićanke, evo javljam da sam u niskom startu za postupak u Citu. Čekam m. i krećem sa stimulacijom... računam da sam sljedeći tjedan u Splitu, ako sve bude ok. Veselim se postupku i boravku Splitu, gradu u kojem sam odrasala. Za sad mi u trbuhu leptirići... a nadam se da će se uskoro unutra smjestiti i netko drugi.  :Wink:  naravno... ne samo meni!

----------


## aleksandraj

Dobro nam dosla :Very Happy:  Mojca i otisla sto prije s trbuscicem

----------


## tally

> Dobro nam dosla Mojca i otisla sto prije s trbuscicem


*Mojca*i ja ti to želim!!!
*aleksandraj* kad si ti u postupku?

Hajmo citašice!!!

----------


## Denny

Neka ti bude isto ko i meni - prvo, pa duplo!  :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

samo da pozdravim sve curke  i zazelim puno srece u postupcima... :Heart: 

Denny kako vrijeme leti   :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

joj koliko novih cura!!!
svima želim uspjeh što prije!!!!!!!

zna li netko gdje nam je naša matto? pratile smo se svo ovo vrijeme, jedva je čekam vidjet trbušastu  :Heart: 

bila sam danas na 2. uzv-u i zaljubila se u moje 2 junačine od 4.2 i 4.6 cm  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  neopisiv osjećaj, TEK SAD kužim da sam trudna.za sada je sve super, nadam se da će i dalje biti.
želim vam svima da ovo što prije osjetite!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Pinky*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  za junačine!

Bila je danas i Kinki na uzv, jesi li je srela? Ništa nije javila, ali vjerujem da je sve ok!

----------


## gargamelica

Svim curama drzim fige da budu trbusaste s svojim mrvama  :Smile: 
Pinky,Denny super novosti i nek tako lipo nastavi  :Wink: 

Mi bili 4.01 na uzv i sve je super ....osim sta sam ja sutradan zafibrala s kasljem i do kraja tjedna zavrsila na antibioticima :Sad: 
Sad cim prizdravim moram otic na uzv da vidim jel sve ok s bebacem !!
zlatice drzim fige za transfer  :Wink: 
Luuda sam od brige ali eto to je bio kraj 4 mj pa se tjesim da je junak to sve izgurao  :Smile:

----------


## TwistedQ

Pinky, Denny, Gargamelica - drago mi je da je kod vas sve super  :Klap:  :Very Happy:   :Klap: 

Kod nas za sada isto - u petak smo vidili jedno malo  :Heart:  koje mami upravo stvara nevjerojatnu žgaravicu 

 :Zaljubljen: 

Novim i "starim" curkama ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspjeh po krakom postupku

----------


## zlatica

E da prijavim da danas idem po blastice! :Very Happy: 
I molim puuuuuuuuno trudničke prašine  :Grin:  jer vas ima već uhuhu....

----------


## prima

*zlatice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sildad

*Sign* slobodno mi se javi na privatnu poruku pa ću ti objasnit kako se daju injekcije, a nekoliko prvih puta mogu ti i ja dati, dok ne uđeš u štos. Ja sam ti već veteranka u tome. Dužna ćeš mi biti samo jednu kavu.  :Smile: 

*Denny, Pinky, Gargamelice* i ostale trudnice želim vam i dalje ugodnu trudnoću.

*Mojca*, sretno za postupak u Splitu.

----------


## matto

Drage, cure svima pozdravi, Denny, Kinki, Crvenkapice, Zlatice, 
  a vašim bebačima  :Kiss: kako je lijepo čitati vas, 
  Pynki sretna sam zbog tebe, do neba :Zaljubljen: , neka mi ostale cure ne zamjere, ali me tvoja trudnoća posebno veseli, jer kako kažeš, pratile smo se a nadam se da će se tako i nastaviti :Wink: , 
    Novim curama želim dobrodošlicu i dok ih čitam ne mogu a da se ne sjetim one Balaševićeve „_neki novi klnici, neki novi klinci_“, tako mi se čini da  su i na našem dijelu foruma, neki novi klinci…  No, jutros razmišljam koliko je trudnica sa Cita pa kad se organizira kava s bebicama pred Virusom zauzet *ćemo* cijelu terasu,ovo *ćemo* namjerno ostavljam i ne pišem "ćete". Ne gubim nadu iako pomalo sličim na onaj lik iz crtića Dora koja spomene po stotinu puta _Nikad ne odustaj Nikad ne odustaj,_ iako ne samo da me poznaje osoblje Cita, nego vjerujem i stanovnici okolnih zgrada će me početi pozdravljati. None kada krenu po spizu razgovarat će sa mnom o vremenu, cijenama, a ja ću računati koliko za kilo škampa mogu kupiti menopura, i samo jednu cetrotidu :Laughing:  
  Naime spremam se za postupak krajem veljače ili početkom ožujka trebam se čuti s doc. P. prije bilo kakve odluke. Do tada ću vjerujem riješiti ove poslove s nekretninama tipa- prodaj kupi-, i preseliti u novi stan, novi početak, ne razmišljam o padovima, ma koliko teški bili jer još imam snage ustati….

----------


## tally

Kako mi se sviđaju ovi potpisi kod nasih trudnica...puni cita i splita!  :Laughing: Šire nam optimizam... 
Zlatice, sretno, sretno!!!

----------


## MARINA25

Bravo Cito!!!  Sretno  cure!!!

----------


## Pinky

matto, ljubavi moja, 5. će ti biti uspješan, isto ko meni. pa nismo se džabe prozvale blizankama sa suprotnih strana neretve  :Heart: 

zlatice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspjeh!!

----------


## Mojca

Cure, hvala na lijepim željama.  :Smile:  
Jedno pitanje imam vezano za punkciju... rade li ju pod lokalnom ili? Malo me trta... Toliko da sam to zaboravila pitati doktora.  :Smile:

----------


## aleksandraj

zaltice, mojca, matto~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~matto ti i ja moramo skupa, vidis da smo stalno umrezene (daj boze da skupa gladimo i trbuscice).
A trudnicama - pinky, denny, gargamelice, kinki i ostalima, veliki pozz.....jedva cekam tu kavicu na terasi, mi sjedimo, a parovi blizanaca u kolicima oko nas :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

pinky   bravo za dva  :Heart:    odlicno napreduju 
matto  sretno   :Heart: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
mojca  no sikiriki  za punkciju...jesi kad vidjela da netko pise ovdje da je bilo bolno na punkciji?  zato ne brini,  ne osjetis   :Wink: 
zlatice   bravo  !!!   sretno  !!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ostalim curama velika pusa...

----------


## aleksandraj

crvenkapice, sorry tebe zaboravih nabrojati gore nabrojati :Embarassed: 

Mojca, punkciju nisam nikada ni osjetila, dr je super

----------


## Mojca

:Smile:  hvala cure, nadam se da ću i ja imati slično iskustvo... ali ipak, rado bi čula čime su vas spasili od boli.  :Smile:

----------


## rozalija

Ja od srca navijam za našu matto da ima isti scenarij kao naša pinky, da joj dr Poljak i ekipa sa CITA pomognu da dva mala  :Heart:  :Heart:  prokucaju ispod njenog.

Svim curama sa potpomognute u splitu želim da im nova 2011. godina donese male bebice u naručje.

Pinky, Denny  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za vaše bebice.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> crvenkapice, sorry tebe zaboravih nabrojati gore nabrojati
> 
> Mojca, punkciju nisam nikada ni osjetila, dr je super


 :Wink: 

mojca,  dobijes  dvi inekcije  u guzu i za  5min  ne znas  di si   :Laughing: 
ali stvarno, sestra te odvede  do stola  ....drzi te i poslije punkcije  , ono  basaš..mm  kaze  da sam bila presmijesna  i zanimljiva  ( bili u virusa poslije na kavi  ,savjet sestre malo pricekat prije puta).sretno

----------


## sildad

Mojca, ne brini, bit će sve O.K. sa punkcijom. Bude gotovo za nekoliko sekundi.

----------


## Lua

> hvala cure, nadam se da ću i ja imati slično iskustvo... ali ipak, rado bi čula čime su vas spasili od boli.


ovo i mene zanima  :Grin:

----------


## tigrical

Cure, da li je koja imala situaciju i da li to dr. dozvoljava, da obavljam folikulometrije u svom gradu (da nije Split, npr. kao ja u Rijeci), a punkciju i trasfer u Cita?

----------


## matto

trigrical, mislim da se i na folikumatrije ide isključivo u Cito, 
za inseminaciju to nije ključno pa folikumatrija može i u tvom gradu, 
no za IVF mislim da moraš u Cito, 
možeš razgovarati s doc. to ti je najpametnije
za sve cure koje je strah punkcije mogu samo reći da sam ih ja imala cetiri 
i nijedna nije bila bolna
meni samo boli beta nula ili minus na testu, 
fizička bol ne postoji 

za Jelenu :Kiss: , Rozaliju vidimo se uskoro, cure vi meni uvijek vratite dobro raspoloženje, za sestru blizanku rijekom šaljem pregršt zagraljaja pomazi za mene trbuščić

----------


## Denny

Joj matto, čekam te u Virusa, pa makar iz rodilišta doteturala do tamo. Baš si mi nedostajala! 
Pusa i Jedva čekam tvoju petu sreću!

----------


## sildad

*Mojca* prvotno napisa  hvala cure, nadam se da ću i ja imati slično iskustvo... ali ipak, rado bi čula čime su vas spasili od boli


Mislim da je u pitanju koktel apaurina i voltarena.

----------


## Denny

Da, Dormicum za omamljivanje + voltaren protiv boli. Savršeno!  :Grin:

----------


## matto

Denny, za tebe i tvoje srećice :Kiss:  :Kiss: , 
organizirat ćemo mi kavu u Virusa uskoro ako ne u veljači onda u ožujku, 
kad god tebi odgovaralo jer vjerojatno ću tada ponovno putovati svim prejevoznim sredstvima do Splita, pardon Cita,
i ostalim curama ugodan dan  :Bye:  želim

----------


## Pinky

jedva čekam kavu! nadam se da ću i ja na nju uspit doć.

tigrical, ne vidim razlog zašto nebi mogla ići na folik. u svom mjestu a finale u cita. normalno, trebalo bi ići u mpo liječnika od povjerenja, zbog doziranja stimulacije.
ja sam 2. ivf bila planirala ići u reša, bila na dogovoru u ljubljani i dogovorila se da ću ići na f. u cita a punk,/tran. u postojnu. i cito i reš pristali.
najbolje je da nazoveš i pitaš.
sretno!

----------


## tigrical

> jedva čekam kavu! nadam se da ću i ja na nju uspit doć.
> 
> tigrical, ne vidim razlog zašto nebi mogla ići na folik. u svom mjestu a finale u cita. normalno, trebalo bi ići u mpo liječnika od povjerenja, zbog doziranja stimulacije.
> ja sam 2. ivf bila planirala ići u reša, bila na dogovoru u ljubljani i dogovorila se da ću ići na f. u cita a punk,/tran. u postojnu. i cito i reš pristali.
> najbolje je da nazoveš i pitaš.
> sretno!


Ja bi rado češće u ST :Heart: , ali stvarno bi mi to bilo prenaporno, imam u RI svog MPO dr., a mogla bi i privatno kod dr. Vlastelića. Znam da Reš pristaje na te solucije kad su pacijenti udaljeni, meni nije pristao na to - jer Rijeka je blizu Ljubljane. Zvat cu Cito. Tnx

----------


## sretna35

ajmo kolko trudnjača u Cita kod Splita bravo  :Klap: 

*zlatta, matto, mojca* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mojca

Ja od 2 mg Apaurina spavam 24 sata... gotova sam!  :Smile:  Što će tek bit nakon ovog Dormicuma? Ime mu zvuči sjajno!  Spavat ću sve do transfera, ako ga bude... a ako ga ne bude ću doći po još jednu dozu!  :Smile:

----------


## zlatica

Da vas malo pozdravim trudnice drage :Bye: (i naravno one koje će to tek biti)
Matto lipo da si se vratila poovno u borbu i nek ti bude ova zadnja!
Mojca sretno ~~~~~~~~
Ja brojim 3.dpt...uf...sami znate kako idu ovi dani od transfera spoooooro

----------


## zlatica

Eeeee Kinki di si,kako si nam ti?

----------


## diana

13 Januara u 8:48 ujutro stigla je nasa Lena  :Smile:  Teska 3316 i duga 49 cm, zbog manjih komplikacija dosla je carskim rezom al sve je uredu, mama i Lena danas stigle kuci pa samo da javim na brzinu... najsretnija Mama na svijetu..i Tata  :Smile:

----------


## gargamelica

Diana cestitam mami i tati  :Smile: i sretno vam u novom zivotu s malom Lenom :Wink:

----------


## Denny

Joooj, kako je ovo predivno!  :Very Happy:  Prvo smo počeli sa objavama postupaka, pa objavama trudnoća, i sad na kraju stižu nam bebice, sve jedna po jedna (dobro, nekima i dvi po dvi!) i nek su nam živi i zdravi, baš me vesele ovakve vijesti!
*Lena*, dobro nam došla!  :Very Happy: 
*Zlatice*, mislim na tebe i držim fige!  :Heart:

----------


## matto

Ugodan sunčani dan svima,  
Diana, čestitke, kao da je jučer bilo kad si javila betu, 
sada će Cito beba biti po cijelom svijetu.... :Klap: 
Zlatice idu dani, nadam se da ćeš podići na noge ovaj uspavani dio foruma, 
ovih dana tragam za DHEA, i naručila sam ga u par ljekarni te preko interneta, pošto nigdje nemaju trenutačno, ako sad dođe u sve te ljekarne koje sam zvala imat ću više bočica nego u cijeloj državi :Cool: . Drage trudnice Pinky, Denny, gargamelica, Kinki prošetajte svoje stomačiće na suncu i uživajte.
U dvorištu svako večer čujem mačke koje najavljuju veljaču :Wink: , a 
što znači da idemo ponovno u akciju, ali  bez jedne mace koja negdje nizvodno 
ponosno šeće svoj trbušić, pa je pozdravljamo s jednim mjauuuu i želimo joj ugodnu trudnoću,

----------


## crvenkapica77

diana cestitam na princezi   :Heart: 

(sta  si za  3 dana  vec bila doma  poslije carskog ?)

----------


## Pinky

diana čestitam!!!
ja se oprezno i kratko šetuckam jer ne mogu odoliti suncu a i tjedan dana sam ležala jer sam nakon uzv-a malo prokrvarila, ne puno ko kinki, ali isto sam se prepala.
obje smo dobile eritromicin, a ona i preporuku da miruje jer se kod nje radi o hematomu, dok je kod mene vjerojatno bila riječ o puknutim kapilarama.
tako da mislim da kinki samo gleda ovo sunce vani, ali važno je da bebica raste.
šaljem joj puuuuuuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ kao i svaku večer prije spavanja  :Heart: 

svima vama želim bebice što prije!
matto  :Heart:  jedva čekam tvoj stomačić!

----------


## aleksandraj

Diana, cestitam,

svima ostalim pozzz i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sto kome treba

----------


## zlatica

*Diana* čestitam na princezici Leni!
Ajme koje sunce........guštajte (ko može,ko ne može... pooooooomalo)
Kinki nadam se da će sve bit ok!
Svima  :Kiss:

----------


## laky

> Ugodan sunčani dan svima,  
> Diana, čestitke, kao da je jučer bilo kad si javila betu, 
> sada će Cito beba biti po cijelom svijetu....
> Zlatice idu dani, nadam se da ćeš podići na noge ovaj uspavani dio foruma, 
> ovih dana tragam za DHEA, i naručila sam ga u par ljekarni te preko interneta, pošto nigdje nemaju trenutačno, ako sad dođe u sve te ljekarne koje sam zvala imat ću više bočica nego u cijeloj državi. Drage trudnice Pinky, Denny, gargamelica, Kinki prošetajte svoje stomačiće na suncu i uživajte.
> U dvorištu svako večer čujem mačke koje najavljuju veljaču, a 
> što znači da idemo ponovno u akciju, ali  bez jedne mace koja negdje nizvodno 
> ponosno šeće svoj trbušić, pa je pozdravljamo s jednim mjauuuu i želimo joj ugodnu trudnoću,


mi smo nasli u web shopu između osijeka i siska ali enznam napamet naziv mogu provjeriti

----------


## lela77

Pozdrav svima!! :Wink: 
Pošto se već jako dugo trudimo za bebicu a još nikakvih rezultata i pored svega smo zašli u tridesete odlučili smo se u Poliklinici Cito napravit sve pretrage pa da vidimo gdje zapelo.
Ne očekujem da ćemo sve riješit u dva dana ali se nadam da ćemo što manje lutati i da ćemo imati dovoljno hrabrosti i živčeka za sve ono što nas čeka. Za sada sam za Cito čula samo riječi hvale pa sa nadam da se nećemo razočarati. Mužić bi za početak napravio spermiogram da odmah vidimo ima li kakvih problema kod njega pa bi me zanimalo da li se dovoljno naručit onako na svoju ruku?! Znam da nije potrebna nikakva uputnica jer se radi o privatniku ali mislim da li ja trebam čekat mišljenje svog ginekologa o tome da li je po njemu potrebno radit spermiogram?!

----------


## prima

pozdrav *lela77*,

ne trebaš ničiju preporuku za napravit spermiogram, možete na svoju ruku, a kako bi bilo dobro da i ti napraviš neke pretrage, onda je uobičajeno da najprije odeš na razgovor kod doktora, i onda vam on oboma da preporuku koje pretrage napraviti

----------


## delfin

> Pozdrav svima!!
> Pošto se već jako dugo trudimo za bebicu a još nikakvih rezultata i pored svega smo zašli u tridesete odlučili smo se u Poliklinici Cito napravit sve pretrage pa da vidimo gdje zapelo.
> Ne očekujem da ćemo sve riješit u dva dana ali se nadam da ćemo što manje lutati i da ćemo imati dovoljno hrabrosti i živčeka za sve ono što nas čeka. Za sada sam za Cito čula samo riječi hvale pa sa nadam da se nećemo razočarati. Mužić bi za početak napravio spermiogram da odmah vidimo ima li kakvih problema kod njega pa bi me zanimalo da li se dovoljno naručit onako na svoju ruku?! Znam da nije potrebna nikakva uputnica jer se radi o privatniku ali mislim da li ja trebam čekat mišljenje svog ginekologa o tome da li je po njemu potrebno radit spermiogram?!


Ako već duže vrijeme,kao što navodiš, ne dolazi do trudnoće mužić slobodno može napraviti spermiogram jer ta vas pretraga ionako čeka. U Cita ćeš dobiti zaista kvalitetno mišljenje ( ja nisam išla,ali vidim da su cure koje su tamo prezadovoljne).
MM i ja smo na dijagnozu izgubili 2 godine jer je moja soc.gin ( plus još nekoliko liječnika ) tvrdila da je sve ok,i to samo na temelju običnog pregleda koji uključuje vaginalni pregled, ultrazvuk, papa test i hormone. Kad sam vidjela da ću sama morat nešto poduzet, primila sam stvar u svoje ruke i mi smo došli do naših dijagnoza ( s obje strane! )iako je pretragama prethodila jedna prirodna trudnoća koja je zvršila u 6. tjednu. 
Stoga, lela, samo vi napravite pretrage a Cito je odličan izbor.

----------


## maja_st

Dobro jutro cure.....
danas je moj drugi dan femare.....krećemo!!!!!

----------


## diana

> diana cestitam na princezi 
> 
> (sta si za 3 dana vec bila doma poslije carskog ?)


Hvala draga, tako je,poslije 3 dana kazu sve je uredu mozete kuci, a ja jedva docekala..nista me ne boli i super se osjecam. :Grin:

----------


## zlatica

Cure je li mi 10 dpt 5d prerano za vadit betu?(primila brevacid 1500 6.dan)

----------


## Pinky

ja sam vadila 12 dpt blastica, a doktor mi je rekao da vadim 14. ajde strpi se još dva dana bar da beturina bude za past na dupe!!

----------


## tally

> ja sam vadila 12 dpt blastica, a doktor mi je rekao da vadim 14. ajde strpi se još dva dana bar da beturina bude za past na dupe!!


ovo mi je super!!!  :Klap: 

maja_st sretno od početka  :Grin:

----------


## crvenkapica77

zlatice sretno     :Heart:

----------


## zlatica

Hvala Pinky,crvenkapice,mislim da ću ipak pričekat... 10.dan mi je u petak a kako je to ispada rano,strpit ću se do pon.
A i da tada bude tolikaaaaaa da je ne trebam ponavljat! :Grin: 
Maja_st sretan početak!
Gargamelice draga "maši" se obilato prašinom... :Wink:

----------


## kinki

> Cure je li mi 10 dpt 5d prerano za vadit betu?(primila brevacid 1500 6.dan)


Ja sam pišala test 9. dan poslin transfera treći dan, i bio je plus :Smile:    Isti dan beta bila 70,  za dva dana 149 i tako dalje :Smile:

----------


## zlatica

Kinki ne mogu radit test zbog brevacida rano,ma ni kasnije sam odlučila da neću jer će me izludit ako ima crte kakva je,je li od brevacida,je li tanka,debela bla bla....a ako je nema,nadanja oče li me ipak beta iznenadit...uglavnom odlučila sam se poštedit bar tog djela psihijatrije!Eto strpit ću se do pon. uf....

----------


## Pinky

svaka čast na pametnoj odluci zlatice!
rano vađenje bete je gora igra živaca nego čekanje 14. dana.
a ja ZNAM da ćemo u ponedjeljak svi ovdje skakati  :Heart:

----------


## Denny

Jeeeeee, i ja sam spremna za feštu!!!  :Preskace uze:  :Joggler:

----------


## zlatica

Hvala Pinky,Denny iz vaših postova u Božje uši... :Grin:

----------


## crvenkapica77

bolje onda pricekaj ponedeljak ako mozes....ja i pinky smo  ranije vadile betu  jer smo  pocele brljavit  , onda stvarno  ne mozes cekat  a ovak dok  krvi nema  bolje pricekat  jos  koji dan ...
ja  u ponedeljak  idem  kod poljaka  na dogovor  ....

----------


## tally

Cure, ja imam jedno pitanje koje me malo muci! U dosadasnja 3 IVF-a vracene su mi mrvice treci dan! O cemu ovisi dali ce dr pricekat stadij blastica ili nece? Mislim, jel to on sam odluci ili vi recete svoje misljenje? Ja bi ovaj put išla na to,jer su nam šanse jako male,(odmrznute) pa da bar malo skratimo muke! Ovo me interesira vezano za dr u Citu!

----------


## Pinky

doktori sami odluče s obzirom na kvalitetu oplođenih js, njihov broj i razvijanje.
ja sam imala 5 ivf-ova i samo u zadnjem blastice.u prethodna 4 su mi vraćani 3. dan.
međutim, to nije presudno za trudnoću. ima jako puno trudnoća mrva vraćenih 3. dan a isto tako i neuspjeha sa blasticama.
ja sam posložila mozak da ću jednog dana ostati trudna, a kad - ne ovisi o meni. na meni je samo da ne odustanem. i dogodilo se nakon 3 aih na 5. ivf-u.

----------


## lela77

Pozdrav svima!! :Smile: 
Cure već sam par postova prije napisala kako će mužić na spermiogram u Cito,naravno i ja bi se posavjetovala sa ginekologom i napravila preglede kod njih pa me zanima vaše mišljenje dr.Poljak ili dr.Šparac i što se tiče briseva i hormona da li ih vadite isto privatno ili preko HZZO-a?!

----------


## legal alien

cekanje bete je stvarno igra zivaca. ja sam zadnji put kao u nekom transu otisla po test u apoteku. spremila ga u ormar na dno. sutra ujutro se digla bez zvonjave sata i zapiskila ga. nazalost bio je negativan i odmah sam nakon dva dana dobila M tako a nisam ni vadila betu jer je bio bozic. sada se svega toga sijecam kako u nekom davnom snu. bolje reci nocnoj mori. zanimljivo kako mozak pokusava zaboraviti negativna iskustva. 
iduci cu put ocekujem puno bolji scenarij sa velikom betom, tako da vise nikada necu raditi testove.

zlatica sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

sad naravno imam par pitanja kao i uvijek; 
1. cure koje ste u prirodnjaku a niste iz splita vi bi to mogle znati, jeli uopce izvedivo odnosno dozvoljava li cito da folikulometrije radis u svom mjestu? ja sam u DU i "malo" bi mi bilo nezgodno putovati od 8. dana svako dva dana na folikulometrije da ne spominjem da bi me na poslu razapeli. 
2. radite li nakon punkcije do transfera? moj posao je sjedaci ali brate da je stresan, stresan je pa bi nakon transfera odmorila doma koji dan ali ako je moguce raditi do tranfera bilo bi super
3. ide li se na blastice u prirodnjaku ako se embij dobro razvija ili ipak tranfer 3. dan radi sigurnosti? 
4. moguce je dobiti vise od jedne JS?
5. mozes zapravo u prirodnjak svaki mjesec? nema tu ogranicenja? dobro financijskih sigurno ima  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

hmmm na prirodnjak čisti nikad nisam išla. najslabija stimulacija mi je bila 15 femara i 10 menopura. ali mogu ti samo reći da se na blastice najvjerojatnije neće ići zbog broja stanica. ne vjerujem da ćeš u prirodnjaku imati više od 1-2, a tada ne riskiraju ići na blastice.
jesi li to dogovorila baš čisti prirodnjak? ako nema nikakvog doziranja lijekova ne vidim razlog zašto na folikulometrije ne bi išla u dbk.
mislila sam da cito ne prakticira čistake, parovima nije isplativo. ipak je to 4-5000 kn a uz malo stimulacije se čuda mogu postići

----------


## tally

Hvala *Pinky*! Nema meni ništa od blastica, cini mi se, jer imam samo 3 zaleđene,pa neće htjet riskirat, sigurno! A ona pauza od 3 mj. iza postupka mi ne odgovara nikako...zato sam u muci! A ništa, onda neću pametovat doktoru  :Smile:

----------


## prima

> Pozdrav svima!!
> Cure već sam par postova prije napisala kako će mužić na spermiogram u Cito,naravno i ja bi se posavjetovala sa ginekologom i napravila preglede kod njih pa me zanima vaše mišljenje dr.Poljak ili dr.Šparac i što se tiče briseva i hormona da li ih vadite isto privatno ili preko HZZO-a?!


neznam, P. ili Š., izaberi jednog, nećeš pogriješiti ( a moš poslije i minjat), brisevi i hormoni su prilično skupi privatno, pa to većina ljudi odradi preko hzzo, a u cita su na to navikli ( možda možeš i dogovoriti da ti oni uzmu bris a ti sama nosiš na higijenski + priložiš uputnicu soc.ginekologa)

----------


## prima

> 1. cure koje ste u prirodnjaku a niste iz splita vi bi to mogle znati, jeli uopce izvedivo odnosno dozvoljava li cito da folikulometrije radis u svom mjestu? ja sam u DU i "malo" bi mi bilo nezgodno putovati od 8. dana svako dva dana na folikulometrije da ne spominjem da bi me na poslu razapeli. 
> 2. radite li nakon punkcije do transfera? moj posao je sjedaci ali brate da je stresan, stresan je pa bi nakon transfera odmorila doma koji dan ali ako je moguce raditi do tranfera bilo bi super
> 3. ide li se na blastice u prirodnjaku ako se embij dobro razvija ili ipak tranfer 3. dan radi sigurnosti? 
> 4. moguce je dobiti vise od jedne JS?
> 5. mozes zapravo u prirodnjak svaki mjesec? nema tu ogranicenja? dobro financijskih sigurno ima


 1. mislim da da, a najbolje da pitaš direktno doktora (moš poslat mail)
2. da
3. ovisi od slučaja do slučaja, kako je Pinky gori napisala, mislim da su blastice u prirodnjaku rijetke
4. da
5. da

----------


## legal alien

hvala vam cure. 
@ pinky - ma nisam dogovorila jos nikakav postupak. odmaram se od zadnjeg promasaja u 12. mjesecu. to je bio puni stimulirani na firulama pa bi sada za sljedeci trebala cekati barem 6. mjesec. a radim u turizmu i znas vec kako to izgleda..... 
@ prima - danas cu pocet sa sastavljanjem maila za poljaka. moram se ogranicit na jednu A4 stranicu da mu ne posaljem bas "rat i mir". jos bi me mogao uputiti u neku drugu kliniku... onu za glavu  :Grin: 

ako i moram na folukulometrije u st nije to tako strasno. krenem u 5, tamo sam u 8, folikulometrija i nazad sam najkasnije u 12. stignem jos odraditi 8 sati. ako dovrse autoput do ploca mogla bi i brze! go HAC, go HAC!

----------


## gargamelica

Zlatice ...prašim ja prašim od pocetka i drzim fige  :Wink: 
A kako je Denny napisala spremna za festu !!!!! :Smile:

----------


## Denny

*tally* biolog će sam odlučiti (ovisno o kvaliteti js) hoće li ići na blastice ili ne. Mislim da ne možeš baš birati, ali za utjehu imaju jako dobru opremu za analizu js, novu PICSI metodu, a i jako dobar uspjeh. U dobrim si rukama, jedino što možeš je opustiti se i misliti pozitivno, a mi ćemo vibrati da ovaj put bude bingo.

*lela77* ako nisi iz ST pravilo je da se naručiš kod dr. (Poljak ili Šparac, svejedno) i naglasi što vam treba jer biolog tada mora biti tu. Muž će dati spermiogram, za pola sata ćete dobiti nalaze i onda s tim idete u dr. na razgovor što dalje. 
Briseve i hormone preporučam raditi preko HZZO-a jer su te pretrage skupe, a ako već plaćamo preglede da nam bar država plati to najosnovnije. Dakle dr. će ti napisati da izvadiš briseve, hormone itd. i s tim ideš u svog soc. gin.

----------


## Denny

*legal alien* 
1. cure koje ste u prirodnjaku a niste iz splita vi bi to mogle znati, jeli uopce izvedivo odnosno dozvoljava li cito da folikulometrije radis u svom mjestu? ja sam u DU i "malo" bi mi bilo nezgodno putovati od 8. dana svako dva dana na folikulometrije da ne spominjem da bi me na poslu razapeli. 

U Citu je praksa Femara + Menopur, to je polustimulirani, i po meni puno bolja opcija. Ne znam jeli nertko radio čisto prirodni, mislim da dr. sa pokojim menopurom žele poboljšati reakciju i povećati šansu za uspjeh. Platiti IVF sa jednom prirodnom stanicom se zbilja ne isplati, a cijena je li-la.

2. radite li nakon punkcije do transfera? moj posao je sjedaci ali brate da je stresan, stresan je pa bi nakon transfera odmorila doma koji dan ali ako je moguce raditi do tranfera bilo bi super

Do transfera možeš raditi, a nakon ET-a će ti dr. napisati mirovanje, i idi na bolovanje do bete. 

3. ide li se na blastice u prirodnjaku ako se embij dobro razvija ili ipak tranfer 3. dan radi sigurnosti? 

Transfer je treći dan. Ali ako si u polustimuliranom i dobiješ kvalitetne js, ide se na blastice.

4. moguce je dobiti vise od jedne JS?

Da, ali za to treba bar neka stimulacija (Femara, menopur, gonal isl.)

5. mozes zapravo u prirodnjak svaki mjesec? nema tu ogranicenja? dobro financijskih sigurno ima  :Smile: 

Da, može se svaki mjesec. I u polustimulirani isto, ali mislim da to nekako fizički, a ni psihički nije izvedivo za ženu. Dobro se nakon takvog postupka odmoriti barem jedan ciklus.

----------


## tally

> *tally* biolog će sam odlučiti (ovisno o kvaliteti js) hoće li ići na blastice ili ne. Mislim da ne možeš baš birati, ali za utjehu imaju jako dobru opremu za analizu js, novu PICSI metodu, a i jako dobar uspjeh. U dobrim si rukama, jedino što možeš je opustiti se i misliti pozitivno, a mi ćemo vibrati da ovaj put bude bingo.


*Denny*  :Wink:

----------


## Mojca

Dobro jutro svima, samo da sve pozdravim  :Smile:  
Jučer obavila UZV kod dr. Š., imam 5 folikula, što je za moje godine sasvim ok, večeras štoperica, u subotu punkcija. Pa ćemo vidjeti ima li čega u tim folikulima.  :Smile:  
Sinoć sam čula da osim dr. R. imaju još jednu biologicu koja je prešla sa Firula. Znate li vi što o tome? Da li je R. i dalje glavni ili mi se može desiti da me dopadne ova druga?

----------


## zlatica

> Sinoć sam čula da osim dr. R. imaju još jednu biologicu koja je prešla sa Firula. Znate li vi što o tome? Da li je R. i dalje glavni ili mi se može desiti da me dopadne ova druga?


Mojca, osim dr R je i dr Baranović i to već duže vrijeme.Mislim da je jednako i stručna,dobra,topla i ugodna i da se po tom pitanju ne trebaš bojati,dapače!U krajnju ruku rade u timu.

----------


## Denny

Meni su oplodnju radili oboje zajedno, a transfer dr. Romac. Za oboje sve pohvale, ne brini.

----------


## legal alien

hvala denny! primjetila sam vec na forumu da je femara popularna u cita. imam osjecaj da ce to biti i moj dobitni protokol.

----------


## Denny

Dr. Baranović je u Citu već oko dvije godine.

----------


## Mojca

Hvala cure.  :Smile:

----------


## lela77

Cure hvala vam na informacijama i savjetima,divne ste!! :Kiss:

----------


## AuroraBlu

www.cito.hr - ideš na osoblje

----------


## Pinky

od 1.1. vrijedi novi cjenik - imate ga na stranici
i uskoro uvode novu metodu - IMSI (morfološki odabir najboljih spermija)

----------


## Denny

Muko moja!  :Cool:  Za koju godinu bit će dovoljno da nas biolog samo pogleda - i eto bebe! 
Ali jupppppiiiii za Cito, i svaka čast za nove tehnologije!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pinky

evo gledam - u mojoj kategoriji, prema njihovim statistikama, bilo je 36 pokušaja (od toga 3 moja lani) i 9 trudnoća. 25% uspjeha. nekako mi se to malo čini. ne znam.
u mlađoj dobnoj skupini nevjerojatni rezultati

----------


## crvenkapica77

> od 1.1. vrijedi novi cjenik - imate ga na stranici
> i uskoro uvode novu metodu - IMSI (morfološki odabir najboljih spermija)


mislim da nama to treba...sve mi se cini da  imamo problema sa morfologijom.....

----------


## Mojca

Kad sam išla na štopericu sam provjerila, oba biologa su pristuna.  :Smile:

----------


## Denny

Eto vidiš, i meni su bili. SRETNOOOOO!!!

----------


## žanet

Drage moje!
Dugo nisam pisala ali vas pratim svakodnevno.
Prvo čestitke na našim malim bebicama, neka su sretne i vesele,a mame neka uživaju-Blekonja i Diana!
Jedva čekam primit svoju malu mrvicu onako toplu i poljubit je ali ću još pričekat,tek smo na pola puta.
Sve je u redu i bebica napreduje kako treba,udara mamicu i javlja se da je tu.
Jučer smo bili na ultrazvuk i ona sjedi s prekriženim rukama,neda nam vidit da li je curica ili dečkić.Jedino što je loše, dobila sam upalu sinusa i to jaku pa sam na antibiotiku ali ima ih koji ne škode plodu pa će bebica i to nadam se bezbolno preživit.
Debljamo se,do sada u 18 tjednu+4 kg i stomačić se lipo vidi.
Pinky  i Kinki čuvajte svoje bebice i neka lipo napreduju.
Pozdrav i Gargamelici i Denny koje su već okruglastih stomačića.
Svima ostalima koji su u borbi za svoje anđeliće,samo hrabro s puno vjere i bez straha.Ja se molim da svima uspije što prije i neka bude puno Cito bebica,da s njihovim slikama popunimo sve zidove u Cita!
Puno poljubaca i prosipam vam trudničku prašinu!!

----------


## gargamelica

Zanet bas sam se pitala gdje si  :Smile:  i ja sam prosli tjedan morala uzet antibiotik ( kasalj,temperatura)
isto mi nije bilo svejedno pogotovo zbog bolova misica trbuha od jakog kaslja  :Sad: 
Zato sam vanredno otisla na uzv prosli tjedan i sve ok.
Mi smo sad 18+3 i krajem 16 tj sam osjetila skakljanje a sad zadnjih 10 dana nista  :Sad:  uh cijelo vrijeme osluskujem !!
Tad mi je dr rekao da je prerano i da to nije beba .
A nista cekamo da mrva propleše  :Wink: 
Ja sam vec oko 5-6 kg dobila a i dosta sam trbusasta  :Smile: 

Zlatice drzim fige za betu do neba!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## žanet

Ja osjetim svaki dan,pogotovo kad legnem na leđa ima nekih tjedan dana.Ne osjećam ništa kad hodam i kad sam u pokretu već kad se umirim.Ja sam uvjerena da je to bebica jer ne može biti ništa drugo,razlikuje se od rada crijeva.Spomenula sam i Šparcu i on kaže super.To je sve indvidualno i nema nekih posebnih pravila.Čitala sam da prvorotkinje osjete između 18-20 tjedna,a ja eto u 17.E, još sam nešto čula da i to ovisi o položaju maternice.
Neka su one dobro,a osječat ćemo mi  sve više i više!

----------


## gargamelica

Slazem se  :Wink:  nek je sve skolski do kraja 

Svima zelim sta prije ove slatke brige  :Smile:

----------


## žanet

Samo da se ispravim jer sam krivo napisala.
Navodno osjet micanja bebe i ovisi o POLOŽAJU POSTELJICE(sprijeda ili straga),a ne o položaju maternice.
Sorry

----------


## gargamelica

Meni je bas rekao zadnji put da mi je posteljica sprijeda ...
Jel znas kad je povoljniji polozaj da se osjeti micanje ?

----------


## prima

ako je posteljica sprijeda, teže ćeš osjetiti pokrete bebe. ali, najfora je  da prvorotke u pravilu kasnije osjete bebu - ustvari neznaju prepoznati osjećaj  :Wink: 

biće ritanja ne brinite

----------


## Denny

Baš sam tamo na drugoj temi napisala, ja sam točno na Božić osjetila prvi put neko nježno škakljanje u stomaku, jedva se osjetilo. To je bilo sa 17+2. Tek sa 20+5, tj. zadnjih par dana počelo je pravo lupkanje, i dalje nježno, ali sada se baš osjeti. Čas lijevo, čas desno, ma pravi tulum u stomaku!!!  :Grin:  I da, najžešći su po noći... oko jedan, dva...  :Laughing: 
Tako ne brini, to je tek početak i to je individualno. I to JE bebica.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## žanet

Meni je posteljica straga i to je razlog zašto sam prije osjetila.Stvarno se da prepoznat jer je dolje nisko i osjećaš lagane udarce koji se razlikuju od svega ostalog ali moram biti mirna i sjedit nagnuta ili na leđima.
Nema ni govora o brizi,sve je to par dana prije ili kasnije,samo šta bi sve mi tile prije!Kako je rekla Gargamelica,slatke brige!

----------


## gargamelica

Hvala vam cure  :Wink:  sad mi je jasnije

----------


## slava77

evo nažalost prva inseminacija nije uspila :Sad: 
inseminacija je bila 31.12., radila sam test prije neki dan i negativan je....a ja još uvik nisam dobila mengu...tj. imam par dana samo neki smeđi iscjedak...
da li postoji mogućnost da mi se ciklus poremetio radi korištenja utrogestana??
da li je praksa kod cita da se odma ide na drugi pokušaj ili treba pauzirat??

----------


## lela77

Pozdrav u ove kasne sate! :Smile: 
Cure imam pitanje što se tiče spermiograma. Koji je po nekim pravilima ili po vašim iskustvima najoptimalniji period apstinencije prije davanja uzorka?!

----------


## venddy

pozdrav, mislim da je 3 dana sasvim ok. Mi smo svaki radili sa 3 dnevnom pauzom. Može  čak i 2 dana. Više od toga nema nikakve potrebe

----------


## Pinky

> evo nažalost prva inseminacija nije uspila
> inseminacija je bila 31.12., radila sam test prije neki dan i negativan je....a ja još uvik nisam dobila mengu...tj. imam par dana samo neki smeđi iscjedak...
> da li postoji mogućnost da mi se ciklus poremetio radi korištenja utrogestana??
> da li je praksa kod cita da se odma ide na drugi pokušaj ili treba pauzirat??


utrogestan većini cura produži ciklus za par dana. ako si sasvim sigurna da nisi trudna (testovi su GLUPOST, pogotovo kod inseminacije kad se ne može točno utvrditi kad je došlo do oplodnje, za razliku od ivf-a, dakle treba se vaditi BETA. uzmite uputnice i izvadite krv i nakon negativnog testa čisto da budete sigurne) prekidaš sa utrogestanom i za dan-dva dobiješ menzis.
neke cure prokrvare i preko utrogestana.
na aih možeš ići za redom. ja sam svoja preporučena 3 odradila 3 mjeseca za redom.

----------


## tally

*Slava77*, žao mi je što nije uspjelo... Ne znam kako ide iza inseminacije, ali u mojim postupcima bez ikakve stimulacije (zamrznute j.s) je dr. rekao minimalno 2-3 mj. U stimuliranim je pauza od 6 mj., naravno! Sad u tom slucaju ne znam,jait ce ti se sigurno netko s takvim iskustvom! Što se tiče menge, meni od utrića uvijek kasni i do tjedan dana!

A ja bi molila da mi odgovore cure koje su u Cita bile preko uputnice (hzzo-a), u postupku bez stimulacije, ili u sekundarnom IVF-u, kakvu su im uputnicu tražili?! Meni za oba puta treba uputnica sa potpunim "programom" IVF, od stimulacije, štoperice itd. iako mi u takvom postupku to ne treba! I sad me buni to, da mi se nebi uračunali ti postupci u onih famoznih 6! Ništa mi nije jasno!  :Unsure:

----------


## zlatica

drage moje ni ovaj put ništa! :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Pinky

> *Slava77*, žao mi je što nije uspjelo... Ne znam kako ide iza inseminacije, ali u mojim postupcima bez ikakve stimulacije (zamrznute j.s) je dr. rekao minimalno 2-3 mj. U stimuliranim je pauza od 6 mj., naravno! Sad u tom slucaju ne znam,jait ce ti se sigurno netko s takvim iskustvom! Što se tiče menge, meni od utrića uvijek kasni i do tjedan dana!
> 
> A ja bi molila da mi odgovore cure koje su u Cita bile preko uputnice (hzzo-a), u postupku bez stimulacije, ili u sekundarnom IVF-u, kakvu su im uputnicu tražili?! Meni za oba puta treba uputnica sa potpunim "programom" IVF, od stimulacije, štoperice itd. iako mi u takvom postupku to ne treba! I sad me buni to, da mi se nebi uračunali ti postupci u onih famoznih 6! Ništa mi nije jasno!


zašto bi uopće koristila hzzo postupak u cita, koji se teško dobije, na sekundarni ivf koji košta 4500 kn? zašto ga ne sačuvati na npr. stimulirani koji košta 10 000 kn plus lijekovi ili polustimulirani? 
ne znam odgovor na tvoje pitanje.
zlatice draga, BAŠ MI JE ŽAO  :Love:   :Love:   :Crying or Very sad:  
ali nema odustajanja, idemo u nove pobjede. isplači se, skupi snage, a ja znam da je tvoja beba iza ćoška, vrlo blizu  :Heart:

----------


## slava77

> utrogestan većini cura produži ciklus za par dana. ako si sasvim sigurna da nisi trudna (testovi su GLUPOST, pogotovo kod inseminacije kad se ne može točno utvrditi kad je došlo do oplodnje, za razliku od ivf-a, dakle treba se vaditi BETA. uzmite uputnice i izvadite krv i nakon negativnog testa čisto da budete sigurne) prekidaš sa utrogestanom i za dan-dva dobiješ menzis.
> neke cure prokrvare i preko utrogestana.
> na aih možeš ići za redom. ja sam svoja preporučena 3 odradila 3 mjeseca za redom.


evo konačno prokrvarila jučer i već danas dogovorila sa Šparcem novi postupak :Yes: 
ja tek sad vidim da sam skroz neupućena vezano za testove za trudnoću i betu....znači kod inseminacije treba se beta vadit tj. važnija je ona nego test??
di idem nju vadit ako ne želim privatno? i jeli skupo vadit betu privatno??

sorry šta te gnjavim :Saint:

----------


## slava77

> drage moje ni ovaj put ništa!


žao mi je...bit će bolje drugi put :Heart: 

curke iz splita i citašice jel se vi nalazite kad na kavi, ako da i ja bi se volila s vama nać, imam toliko pitanja za vas  :Embarassed:

----------


## gala1979

Da li postoji mogućnost kod postupka u Citu da se folikulometrije (ili barem dio) odrade u matičnom gradu za one koje nisu iz Dalmacije? Isto tako da li itko zna kakv stan za iznajmiti u blizini?

----------


## Pinky

> evo konačno prokrvarila jučer i već danas dogovorila sa Šparcem novi postupak
> ja tek sad vidim da sam skroz neupućena vezano za testove za trudnoću i betu....znači kod inseminacije treba se beta vadit tj. važnija je ona nego test??
> di idem nju vadit ako ne želim privatno? i jeli skupo vadit betu privatno??
> 
> sorry šta te gnjavim


privatno oko 140 kn, lab je u istom hodniku di i cito, prva vrata lijevo kad uđeš u hodnik. čeka se par sati.
uputnicom na firule, čini mi se. ne znam točno koliko se čeka, neka ti javi netko tko je išao.
sretno!

----------


## slava77

> privatno oko 140 kn, lab je u istom hodniku di i cito, prva vrata lijevo kad uđeš u hodnik. čeka se par sati.
> uputnicom na firule, čini mi se. ne znam točno koliko se čeka, neka ti javi netko tko je išao.
> sretno!


 pa i nije toliko skupo...hvala još jednom  :Heart:

----------


## tally

> zašto bi uopće koristila hzzo postupak u cita, koji se teško dobije, na sekundarni ivf koji košta 4500 kn? zašto ga ne sačuvati na npr. stimulirani koji košta 10 000 kn plus lijekovi ili polustimulirani? 
> ne znam odgovor na tvoje pitanje.


   Pinky, poslala sam ti PP  :Smile:

----------


## TwistedQ

Zlatice,  :Love: ..

----------


## Denny

Joj *zlatice*, baš mi je žao!  :Love: 
*tally* dr. će ti napisat što treba točno pisati na uputnici. Mislim da svaki postupak preko uputnice ide u famoznih 6 bez obtira koliko košta. Sorry ako griješim.
*gala1979* nisam sigurna za folikulometrije u drugom gradu, čini mi se da može, ali to moraš svakako pitati doktora. Imaj na umu da dr. prema trenutnom stanju folikula mijenja stimulaciju i određuje štopericu, punkciju, isl. pa bi bilo bolje ako tih tjedan dana ikako možeš biti u Splitu. 
*lela77* mi smo uvijek imali tri dana apstinencije - prije spermiograma, AIH ili punkcije.
*slava77* i ja bi rado na kavu, ali me užasno strah gripe i zatvorenih prostora, pa čekam bar koji sunčani dan... Ahh... baš mi fale te kavice! :Sad:  

Poljubac veliki svima skupa!  :Kiss:

----------


## žanet

Zlatice i Slava 77 glavu gore i u ponovni postupak,možda je već sljedeći onaj pravi!!!
Znam da je teško!

----------


## vedre

Pozdrav svim curama
i mi se spremamo na aih ili ivf u cita.čekam da dobijem stvari ovih dana pa ćemo ići sa femarom.neznamo kako ću reagirati jer sam neki dan dobila nalaz iz Analize za AMH koji je katastrofalan 1.4 predmenopauzno stanje,a imam samo 32god.

----------


## Mojca

Drage moje Splićanke, samo da vas kratko obavijestim o našim novostima.  :Smile:  
Punkcija je bila u subotu, u 5 folikula nastale su 3 jajne stanice. Jučer su javili da su se sve tri oplodile, a danas da idemo na blastice i da je u četvrtak u podne transfer. Sve se odvija tako dobro da još uvijek trljam oči i pitam se da li je istina...  :Smile:  
Split definitivno dobro djeluje na mene! 

*Gala 1979*, ja sam prvu folikulometriju (6. dc) obavila u ZG, a nakon toga se spustila u Split iako dr. Š. nije inzistirao na tome. Nekako sam imala osjećaj da je bolje da me dr. Š. sam pogleda.* 
Lela77*, mislim da ti je 3-5 dana ok. Tako su bar nama rekli. Za samu oplodnju bila je apstinencija 3,5 dana i spermiogram je bio odličan (a prije je bio svakakav sa sličnim danima apstinencije).

Cure drage, svima puno lijepih želja!  :Heart: 
Trudnicama šaljem i poljubac za njihove Cito mališane.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mare41

vedre, javi nam se ovdje za AMH http://forum.roda.hr/threads/60001-A...postupci/page3 , pošto je albos to tek počeo raditi-treba biti oprezasn s rezultatima, i ima još puno parametara koji govore o smanjenoj ovarijskoj rezervi (FSH; antralni folikulu), samo polako, i nizak AMH ne znači puno za mlađe godine kao tvoje.

----------


## lela77

*venddy,Denny i Mojca* hvala na informaciji!! :Kiss: 
*Mojca* to su stvarno divne vijesti.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  
Želim ti puno sreće u četvrtak!!

----------


## aleksandraj

Mojca, odlicne vijesti :Klap:  kao sto rekoh na pp, nikada do sada nisam pogrijesila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Vedre, za AMH, kao sto Mare kaze, to je malo teze za starije, ali za mlade ima nade (vidi rikikiki), sretno i tebi i hrabro

----------


## Mojca

*Aleksandraj*, nadam se da će se tvoja nepogrešiva vidovitost nastaviti!  :Smile:

----------


## gargamelica

Zlatice zao mi  :Sad:  znam da ces skupit snage i u nove "pobjede"  :Smile:

----------


## slava77

mojca držim fige da upali  :Heart:

----------


## zlatica

Gargamelice draga ma naravno.....

----------


## prima

*zlatice*  :Love:  skupa ćemo mi to

----------


## zlatica

Prima kad ti krečeš opet u akciju?
Ne znam bi li još kakve pretrage napravila prije sljedećeg postupka?nije baš da sam ih željna ali.....

----------


## prima

detalji uskoro..., raspitaću se za ponavljanje nalaza, moji su stari 9-10 mj, vidićemo šta triba bit friškije

----------


## maja_st

drage moj, jutros sam bila na punkciji i samo je jedna js.......sad  odmaram doma i čekam poziv.....pa ako i šta bude, bude....

----------


## žanet

Draga majo i meni je bila samo jedna jajna stanica ali jako vrijedna i sad smo u petom mjesecu trudnoće zato vjeruj da će bit.

----------


## maja_st

hvala na pozitivnim mislima žanet. toga sam i sama svjesna, a kako se i kaže "samo je jedna dovoljna". prošli put su mi bile dvije pa sad moje malo čudo od 22 mjeseca skakuće oko mene...upravo smišljam kako da joj objasnim da je ove dane ne mogu nosit....ni dizat.....predstoji mi večeras pred spavanje teška borba s mojom malom ovnicom.......valjda ću lakše svrgnut misli sa toga što se u labu događa....

----------


## crvenkapica77

zlatice  zao mi je   :Love:  :Love:

----------


## žanet

Moja mala nečakinjica od godinu ipo stalno traži da je teta digne,stavi u ljulju....a je jadnu samo prosljedim pa mi bude žao.Naviknit će se i tvoja malena.
Držim figice za bracu ili seku!
Nekako mi se čini da je lakše ići na drugo dijete,tada već imaš malog čovjeka pored sebe uz čije je veselje ljakše sve proći.Dok smo ja i mm bili u postupcima pa nakon neuspjeha imali smo osjećaj da će kuća u kojoj živimo uvijek biti tiha,bez dječjeg veselja,smijeha,punoće i sreće koje ono donosi.Zato jedva čekam da mi moja mrvica poremeti sav ovaj mir,red,sve na svom mjestu jer je ovako već dosadno!

----------


## gargamelica

Joj zanet potpisujem svaku tvoju rijec  :Smile:  kao da mi citas misli

----------


## aleksandraj

zlatice  :Love: 
majo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
trudnice, uzivajte

----------


## maja_st

slažem se....cure moje, kad to malo biće stigne doma sve se okrene za 360 stupnjeva. ali nije važno.....kako ja kažem naputovala sam se, izlazila s društvom vani i sad mi je najdraže doma s njom i ništa mi od toga ne fali.......možda kojiput na miru otići u šoping, ali ni to nije bittno...i zato uživajte u trudnoći i slatkom iščekivanju....a ja odoh mome vražičku namazati zube...izlaze očnjaci...ajme

----------


## Denny

> Dok smo ja i mm bili u postupcima pa nakon neuspjeha imali smo osjećaj da će kuća u kojoj živimo uvijek biti tiha,bez dječjeg veselja,smijeha,punoće i sreće koje ono donosi.Zato jedva čekam da mi moja mrvica poremeti sav ovaj mir,red,sve na svom mjestu jer je ovako već dosadno!


Potpisujem od riječi do riječi!  :Yes:  Pun mi je kufer reda i mira i da mi je sve na svom mjestu! Hoću igračke razbacane po sobi, hoću smijeh i galamu, i da mi male ručice od čokolade izmažu cijelu kuću! Barem ću znati za koga čistim!

----------


## tally

> Potpisujem od riječi do riječi!  Pun mi je kufer reda i mira i da mi je sve na svom mjestu! Hoću igračke razbacane po sobi, hoću smijeh i galamu, i da mi male ručice od čokolade izmažu cijelu kuću! Barem ću znati za koga čistim!


 :Zaljubljen:  
Zlatice, žao mi je,sada razbistrit glavu i samo hrabro naprijed
*Vedre*, *Mojca*,* Maja-st* sretno vam cure!!

----------


## vedre

tally fala ti na podrški.evo ja čekam da vještica stigne pa idemo u borbu.sva sam uzbuđena.
mojca, vidim da si iz ZG.ako ti triba smještaj kad ideš u cito javi se

----------


## Mojca

Hvala ti Vedre, baš me dirnula tvoja ponuda. Tako je lijepo čuti da su ljudi spremni pomoći... Ja sam ti odrasla u Splitu, tu sam ko doma. Smjestila sam se kod prijatelja koji me evo trpe već 8 dana. Ali, ako me izbace  :Smile: , javiti ću ti se, jer se krijem od svih ostalih poznatih... nemam snage za pitanja i odgovore pa sam u svojevrsnoj ilegali.  :Smile:  
Sretno u borbi! Uzbuđenje je dobro, leptirići i to.  :Smile:  Tako je i kod mene počelo.

----------


## vedre

mojca,nema na čemu.drago bi mi bilo da mogu pomoć.nezgodno je kada se dugo putuje.znam da se i dosta novaca potroši na ljekove,vitamine i na postupke,pa još uz to i smještaj.skupi se puno toga.
u svakom slučaju želim ti puno sriće u četvrtak

----------


## Jelena

Cure, nisam na brzaka našla da se pisalo i ispričavam se ako ponavljam pitanje, ali je li moguće da u Citu naplaćuju anesteziju 3000 kn? To mi se čini strašno puno.
Gledala sam njihov cjenik na web stranici i ICSI s IMSIjem i anestezijom, blasticama i zamrzavanjem js ispada cca 18000 kn.

----------


## prima

ako se ne varam to je cijena za totalnu anesteziju, ono ako baš hoćeš da te uspavaju kao da će ti srce operirati. cijena anestezije normalne (lokalne) od koje ništa ne osjetiš, a neko bome i odspava malo, je uključena u cijenu postupka koji već radiš.
ispravite me ako griješim

----------


## Jelena

Ja sam bila na 5 punkcija do sada i u prirodnjaku i kod Reša nisam ništa dobila, a u ostala 3 sam imala totalnu, kratku, tako da ne znam procijeniti kakve su te lokalne. Na kiretaži sam imala lokalnu i bilo mi je dosta neugodno, ali s obzirom na to tko mi je radio kiretažu, nije relevantno (najgrublja doktorica svih vremena). Sad više ne znam, ali mislim da nikad nisam više od 100 eura platila anesteziju.
Meni je problem što imam "narušenu arhitekturu abdomena" pa mi nisu baš uvijek pristupačni folikuli, a dobijem dosta stanica (doduše, sad će vjerojatno biti značajno manje, s obzirom da starim).

----------


## prima

ovdje koliko se cura javlja, ni jedna nije prijavila bolnu punkciju u cita, samo su bile više ili manje ošamućene, i to se ne plaća posebno. obzirom na tvoju specifičnost, slobodno im pošalji mail.

----------


## Mojca

Evo ja prijavljujem malo bolnu punkciju.  :Smile: 
Na prvoj folikulometriji u Zg je dr. R. rekao da imam malo zabačen jajnik (što god to značilo) i da će biti malo teže za doprijeti. Dr. Š. iz Cita koji je radio punkciju to nije spominjao. Imala sam 5 folikula, sve na desnom jajniku, dobila sam voltaren injekciju u guzu i lokalno anestetik dole. Bolilo je, ali ne za neizdržati, sestra Janja je bila jako draga, svo vrijeme me je držala za ruku. Ja sam se uspijela opustiti i iako je boljelo je bilo sve ok. Kad sam došla doma, nisam se usudila sjesti na stolac jer je pokušaj bio bolan, isto tako i odlazak na wc. Prvoo sam legla prvo na kauč, pa u krevet... sva sam bila ukočena. Inače teško podnosim bilo kakve zahvate, pa možda i nisam mjerilo.  :Smile:  Uglavnom, malo sam drijemala, ustala nakon par sati, dočekao me ručak, jedva sjela na pol stolca... a do kraja ručka sam sjedila na cijelom stolcu. Do kraja dana sam još osjećala malo boli, a sutradan sam bila ko nova. Nisam popila ništa protiv bolova. 
Dr. Š. je to obavio jako stručno. Još jednom ponavljam, ja teško podnosim bilo kakve zahvate, pa bi možda kod nekog drugog oporavak bio i brži. Bez problema bi ponovila ovakvu punkciju.  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

> ako se ne varam to je cijena za totalnu anesteziju, ono ako baš hoćeš da te uspavaju kao da će ti srce operirati. cijena anestezije normalne (lokalne) od koje ništa ne osjetiš, a neko bome i odspava malo, je uključena u cijenu postupka koji već radiš.
> ispravite me ako griješim


upravo tako. a lokalna je dovoljno jaka, ja se pola punkcija ni ne sjećam.

----------


## Adikica

Pinky poslala sam ti dio pp , drugi ne iide pa ako možeš da isprazniš inbox.
Ostalim curama pozdrav i sretno u postupcima.

----------


## Jelena

cure, hvala na podijeljenom iskustvu. inače nisam paničar i trpim dosta dobro bol (a tko ne od nas ovdje...), trebalo bi biti dovoljno onda lokalno. 3000 kn je mračna lova.

----------


## lela77

> Evo ja prijavljujem malo bolnu punkciju. 
> Na prvoj folikulometriji u Zg je dr. R. rekao da imam malo zabačen jajnik (što god to značilo) i da će biti malo teže za doprijeti. Dr. Š. iz Cita koji je radio punkciju to nije spominjao. Imala sam 5 folikula, sve na desnom jajniku, dobila sam voltaren injekciju u guzu i lokalno anestetik dole. Bolilo je, ali ne za neizdržati, sestra Janja je bila jako draga, svo vrijeme me je držala za ruku. Ja sam se uspijela opustiti i iako je boljelo je bilo sve ok. Kad sam došla doma, nisam se usudila sjesti na stolac jer je pokušaj bio bolan, isto tako i odlazak na wc. Prvoo sam legla prvo na kauč, pa u krevet... sva sam bila ukočena. Inače teško podnosim bilo kakve zahvate, pa možda i nisam mjerilo.  Uglavnom, malo sam drijemala, ustala nakon par sati, dočekao me ručak, jedva sjela na pol stolca... a do kraja ručka sam sjedila na cijelom stolcu. Do kraja dana sam još osjećala malo boli, a sutradan sam bila ko nova. Nisam popila ništa protiv bolova. 
> Dr. Š. je to obavio jako stručno. Još jednom ponavljam, ja teško podnosim bilo kakve zahvate, pa bi možda kod nekog drugog oporavak bio i brži. Bez problema bi ponovila ovakvu punkciju.


*Mojca* prije svega ti želim sreću sutra i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Da se nadovežem kada si spomenula sestru Janju;osobno je poznam jer je krizmana kuma moga muža i zaista je divna,osjećajna i ljubazna žena!! Nadam se kad ja krenem na pretrake ili eventualno postupke da će mi se ona zateć u smjeni jer koliko sam plašljiva i osjetljiva na bol trebat će mi dobra dušica da me drži za ruku!!

----------


## Pinky

> Pinky poslala sam ti dio pp , drugi ne iide pa ako možeš da isprazniš inbox.
> Ostalim curama pozdrav i sretno u postupcima.


ispraznila sam!

----------


## Lua

Pozdrav cure,

cijelo vrijeme pratim priču o (ne)bolnoj punkciji i sad me ti Mojca uplašiš  :Shock: ....jer ja i bol smo na "vi",ali dobro sve ste izdržale pa ću valjda i ja  :Embarassed: 

Sretno cure....Mojca  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## crvenkapica77

mozda je Mojcu bolilo  jer  je imala  zabacen jajnik....
i meni je bio punktiran samo jedan jajnik, lijevi i  5js  ...desni  nije  odradio svoj posao (  premali  folikuli)....nista  osjetila nisam,  stvarno  maciji kasalj  punkcija u CITA  ....Lua   ne boj se  !!

----------


## žanet

Cure, ne bojte se punkcije jer boli puno više ako se cili ukočiš.Traje kratko,jako kratko tako da je svaka bol podnošljiva.Mene je uvik puno više bolila negativna beta!
Kad sam radila punkciju u Petrovoj,uspavali bi me kratkotrajno i ništa nebi osjetila ali bi zato cili dan povračala i bilo bi mi slabo od te anastezije.
Zadnji put u Cita,očekivala sam ne znam šta jer sam dobila taj koktelčić koji ublaži bol i toliko je kratko trajalo da sam pitala P. je li to stvarno već gotovo.

Želim vam svu sreću!!

----------


## zlatica

A sad bol oko punkcije...hm kako kad... ali mislim da smo mi tu sve hrabrice da je to zapravo zanemarivo!
I ono šta ste rekle, više boli ovaj" bokun karte" s negativnom betom...
Sretno cure!!!!

----------


## Lua

Hvala cure...malo ste me ohrabrile i smirile  :Grin: 

Malo prije upravo pala 1 injekcija-Decapeptyl....krećemo.... :Very Happy:

----------


## sara38

*Lua* za tvoj prvi ubod ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i zadnji postupak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Kiss: !

----------


## Mojca

Lua, ajd još jednom pročitaj moju zadnju rečenicu: Bez problema bi ponovila ovakvu punkciju.  :Smile:  
I ja se užasavam boli, vjerovatno je bolilo jer sam se sva stisla. Dokaz tome je i modrica na guzi gdje sam primila voltaren  :Laughing: 
Samo hrabro! 

Cure hvala za dobre želje!
 :Heart:

----------


## Lua

Sara38....hvala  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Lua

> Lua, ajd još jednom pročitaj moju zadnju rečenicu: Bez problema bi ponovila ovakvu punkciju.  
> I ja se užasavam boli, vjerovatno je bolilo jer sam se sva stisla. Dokaz tome je i modrica na guzi gdje sam primila voltaren 
> Samo hrabro! 
> 
> Cure hvala za dobre želje!


ma jesam ja pročitala,ali strah je vrag  :Laughing: 

Pozz....

----------


## Mojca

Ma ne brini... ako se itko boji boli, to sam ja. 
 :Smile:

----------


## maja_st

slažem se, ja sam živa mimoza i ne podnosim bol, ali punkcija ne boli. malo je neugodno dok ti utira ono željezo....mene to uvik najviše smeta, a sama punkcija je šala mala.....stoga sve čekalice punkcije samo hrabro......kad ja to preživim onda svatko može...... :Smile: 

čekam sutra poziv da vidim oće li transfer biti u petak ili u nedilju.... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mojca

Maja, držim fige da bude uspješan, pa bio on u petak ili nedilju!  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

curke   sretno vam  !!!!! :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

Cure, je l mi možete napisati koliko vas iziđe postupak privatno u Citu. Znam da imaju cjenik, ali znam kad sam računala mariborske, da je uvijek u konačnici manje ispadalo, nego što bih ja izračunala. Može i na pp. Hvala unaprijed!

----------


## Denny

Slažem se da ispada manje, premda nisam sigurna koliko. Mislim da neke od stavki (oosight ili blastice) već ubace u cijenu.  Javit će se netko tko je nedavno plaćao postupak.

----------


## Mojca

Drage moje, evo mene nazad u Zagrebu s tri mrve. Na koncu su bile dvije blastice i jedan 6-stanični zametak. Jučer su transferirane mami i mi se toplo nadamo da će bar jedna, ako ne i dvije  :Smile:  (Denny, daješ mi krila!)  tu i ostati.  :Smile:  

Jelana, javim ti se na pp.

----------


## lela77

*Mojca * za mrvice i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se čvrsto drže za mamu!! :Yes:  
Možeš li mi na pp poslat koliko vas je postupak došao u Cita?! Hvala ti unaprijed!!

----------


## Pinky

bravo mojca!! i ja od 2 blastice imam 2 bebice  :Grin: 

majo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude u nedilju, ali svejedno kad je ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude dobitan

----------


## Mojca

Pinky, nadam se da je to neka zaraza u Cita!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  

Lela, pišem...

----------


## Lua

Mojca ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mrvice  :Very Happy: 

P.S. ja sam uskoro isto dole pa ako može i meni cijena na pp...pliz  :Grin:

----------


## vedre

bravo Mojca...drži se

----------


## Lua

Mojca....samo informativno-pun ti je inbox   :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Sori... evo, nije više.  :Smile:

----------


## maja_st

transfer bio danas....i sada sam čekalica bete 11.02............

----------


## Jelena

Mojca, maja_st ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za  beturine.

----------


## Pinky

> Mojca, maja_st ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za  beturine.


potpisujem
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sretna35

> Mojca, maja_st ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturine.


baš tako

----------


## vedre

sretno svim curama
ja sam baš danas dobila i od sutra sam na femari.4kom dnevno.samo da dobro reagiram

----------


## Mojca

Vedre, za dobru reakciju! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Smile:

----------


## vedre

*lua* vidim da si iz rijeke. javi se na pp ako ti triba smještaj  :Smile:

----------


## tikica

A mogli bi se mi iz Splita naći na kavici?

----------


## Mojca

Sad ste se sjetile kad sam se vratila u Zagreb!! Ali, doći ću ja opet!  :Smile:  
E, nisam vam rekla... zadnja stvar koju smo učinili prije transfera je bila kava u Žbirca... lagano prošetali, sjeli na sunce, ja punila mjehur, "uhvatili malo sunčevog sjaja" kao u onoj pjesmi i pravac Cito.  :Smile:  Ma ko to more platit!

----------


## vedre

ja bi rado upoznala cure,ali stalno radin popodne ili dvokratno.nisan iz st ali blizu san.

----------


## Pinky

> A mogli bi se mi iz Splita naći na kavici?


nešto se dogovaramo denny, ja, jedna cura što je na mib... u slijedeći petak, 4.2. oko 18 u virusa? ako to nekome paše

----------


## Denny

Nakon punuh dvije i po godine one bebice u cvijeću, NAPOKON je došlo vrijeme da promijenim avatar... 

S ponosom vam predstavljam jednu od naše dvije *CURICE**!!!*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Drugu zamislite i sami, lijevo od nje, nije teško, ista je slika i prilika svoje seke!  :Zaljubljen: 
Igraju se, mašu, lupkaju, skrivaju se iza pupčane vrpce... Spavaju kad ih hoćemo slikati... ali zato tulumare dobar dio noći!  :Laughing: 
Teške su nešto manje od pola kg, i sve, apsolutno sve je u najboljem redu.

Ne mogu riječima niti opisati kako se osjećam. Ovo je nešto što svaka žena na ovom forumu mora doživjeti.

Ljubim vas sve, i sretno našim čekalicama bete! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Kavica je kako je i Pinky rekla, u petak u 18h u Virusa, pa tko može nek navrati, bit će nam drago.

----------


## Mojca

Prava mala ljepotica! Zapravo ljepotice!  :Smile:  U čas će izrasti i postati poput one bebe u cvijeću!  :Smile:  
Draga Denny, ponosna majko... veliki pozdrav od nas nekoliko...  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

a šta ja cmizdrim u zadnje vrime, to je strašno...
i evo sad opet
denny, dennyice, predivne ste  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

Denny draga moja koji prekrasan avatar. Divno, divno i divno. :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap: 
Puno pusica za tebe i tvoje dvije male princeze.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Denny*, avatar je  :Heart:  možda vam se i ja pridružim na kavici kao još jedna lastavica sa sjevera, he he... naime, ovisno kako će se razvijati idućih par dana, oko idućeg vikenda ću imati prvi pregled u Cita.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mojca

AB, vibram za vrhunski rezultat u Splitu!  :Heart:  Ako do odlaska dole uopce dođe!

----------


## Pinky

> *Denny*, avatar je  možda vam se i ja pridružim na kavici kao još jedna lastavica sa sjevera, he he... naime, ovisno kako će se razvijati idućih par dana, oko idućeg vikenda ću imati prvi pregled u Cita.


ooo to bi baš bilo super!! baš bi te volila upoznati!
meni je pregled u 17.20, ne u 17 ko što sam mislila, ali doći ću u 17 da budem gotova do 18 hehe

----------


## TwistedQ

Denny,  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## maja_st

baš lipo da će pasti i splitska kavica  :Coffee: .....rado ću doći, ako ikako budem mogla....veselim se unaprijed da ću vas upoznati.....

*Denny,* slikica je super...znači dvije male curice.....podjetilo me na sliku moje malene koja je izgledala isto ko s ultrazvuka kad se rodila.....ma ta slika joj je bila ko za osobnu.....a dugo se skrivala, tek sam u 28 tjednu doznala da je curica....

i samo jedna mala digresija....u virusa je tuuuurbo zadimljeno....nije baš za trudnice.....ima blizu kod banke i Keko, a kako tamo prodaju kolače ne puši se.....pa eto samo kao prijedlog.... :Laughing:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> a šta ja cmizdrim u zadnje vrime, to je strašno...
> i evo sad opet
> denny, dennyice, predivne ste


a i ja cmizdrim  iako nisam trudna  ...na sve se rasplacem  ..i na ovu predivnu  sliku od denny  ....
predivna je  :Zaljubljen: ...znaci dvi  pisulje   :Smile:   CESTITAM  !!!

----------


## Pinky

> baš lipo da će pasti i splitska kavica .....rado ću doći, ako ikako budem mogla....veselim se unaprijed da ću vas upoznati.....
> 
> *Denny,* slikica je super...znači dvije male curice.....podjetilo me na sliku moje malene koja je izgledala isto ko s ultrazvuka kad se rodila.....ma ta slika joj je bila ko za osobnu.....a dugo se skrivala, tek sam u 28 tjednu doznala da je curica....
> 
> i samo jedna mala digresija....u virusa je tuuuurbo zadimljeno....nije baš za trudnice.....ima blizu kod banke i Keko, a kako tamo prodaju kolače ne puši se.....pa eto samo kao prijedlog....


ajde malo objasni di je to nama koji nismo iz st-a. ili da se nađemo u virusa pa odemo negdi drugo? ne znam

----------


## tikica

Aaa Denny koja lijepa slikica.

Ja ću doći na kavicu samo ne znam gdje je taj Keko.

----------


## aleksandraj

Denny, bebica/e su preslatke.. :Zaljubljen:  kako ces ih u pocetku razlikovati  :Wink: 

Ja necu moci na kavicu, a jedva sam cekala da vidim trudnice...moze repriza negdje poslije desetog..nadam se da ce se i blekonja pridruziti sa svojom ljepoticom

----------


## aleksandraj

A imam i jedno pitanjce..mm i ja se spremamoza postupak (upravo gutam DHEA i dok ne popijem 3 kutije ne idem). Trazim za mm tribestan po cijeloj RH i nigdi ga nema ..zna li ko mozda ima li u ST ???

----------


## Pinky

ne znam, a jel probao bioastin?

----------


## ValaMala

Malo sam padobranac na ovu temu, no u potpisu vidite koliko se mm popravio spermiogram u samo 6 mjeseci. On je koristio bioastin 1 dnevno i centravit multivit. isto jedan dnevno. Jeo je i više sjemenki suncokreta i buće. Ne znam je li to imalo takav veliki utjecaj, ali eto, naše iskustvo je pozitivno

----------


## TwistedQ

Ja sam tribestan prije 2 godine kupila u ljekarni na pazaru. Ne znam imaju li ga i sada.. I to mu je rok bija opasno pri kraju.. 
U ljekarni nasuprot pravnog faksa mogu ti ga naručiti..

----------


## aleksandraj

Hvala cure, probat cu bioastin... pitala u ljekarni imaju li zamjenu za tribestan (navodno ga nema vec mjesec dana na cro trzistu), a oni kazu nema

----------


## Miki76

aleksandraj, možete probati i Symbion. O njemu se baš ne piše na forumu, ali MM-u se spermiogram popravio baš od njega. Nije mu se promijenila dijagnoza, ali mu je broj pokretnih skočio s 8% na 34%, što nije za baciti. A od bioastina nije imao nikakvih poboljšanja.

----------


## maja_st

> ajde malo objasni di je to nama koji nismo iz st-a. ili da se nađemo u virusa pa odemo negdi drugo? ne znam


iako smo svi vezani emotivno za virusa, fakat je dole zadimljeno...ja to više zbog vas nego zbog sebe jer vi ste prave trudnice a ja samo čekalica bete.....ili "sigurno trudna dok se ne dokaže suprotno".....naime, nasuprot crkve koja je poviše CIta, ulaz je na parkiralište i tamo je ZABA. e a kraj te ZABE je pekarna s kafićem Keko.....ja ću još vidit do kada popodne rade jer mi je to blizu posla pa ću skoknit u utorak. mislim da je tamo zdravija atmosfera......a ako to propadne onda u Virusa, haj hoj.....

----------


## ValaMala

> aleksandraj, možete probati i Symbion. O njemu se baš ne piše na forumu, ali MM-u se spermiogram popravio baš od njega. Nije mu se promijenila dijagnoza, ali mu je broj pokretnih skočio s 8% na 34%, što nije za baciti. A od bioastina nije imao nikakvih poboljšanja.


Vidiš kako je to individualno... MM se dijagnoza popravila čak 2X, a broj progresivno pokretnih je s 19% skočio na 44%, a onih razreda B i C s 12% na 20%. Osim toga koncentracija u volumenu se povećala s 15 na 22mill/mL, a morfologija popravila za 2%. 

Teško je išta preporučati, kad svaki organizam reagira na svoj način... Evo ja sam nedavno bila na punkciji i transferu, a trebala je biti inseminacija, sve zato što sam jako reagirala na klomifene i dobila 4 folikula. Druga jedna cura je bila na jakoj stimulaciji, gonali, menopuri... i dobila svega 2 folikula, 2 j.s. i ni jedna se nije oplodila...

----------


## Mojca

Imate i zgodno mjesto "Rusulica" u onim neboderima južno od Cita, prođete skalama prema moru, pa niz skale uz Dionu, ex. Gavrilović. Na pola tih drugih skala je restoran Rusulica.  Mislim da neće imati ništa protiv ako samo dođete na kavu.  :Smile:

----------


## slava77

evo upravo se vratih sa folikulometrije...inseminacija je zakasaza za sridu ujutro...
moj nalaz je : endometrij 6-7 mm....desno 19 i 24 mm folikuli, a lijevo 2x17 mm..

curke šta mislite jel ovo dobro???... meni ovo skroz dobro izgleda s obzirom da sam na prvoj inseminaciji imala samo 1 folikul prikladne veličine..

doktor kaže da su klomifeni i jajnici dobro odradili svoj dio posla...

----------


## ValaMala

Ja sam imala 4 folikula i dr. nije htio riskirati višeplodnu trudnoću i prebacili smo na IVF umjesto inseminacije...

----------


## Pinky

ma slave to je super za klomifene!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sridu

ova rusulica mi je malo komplicirana, em ne znam šta je južno šta je sjeverno, em ne znam di je diona...
dakle u keka nema pušenja?
šta je sa onim kiksom, točno preko puta crkve do cita? jel se tamo puši?

----------


## slava77

hvala hvala  :Smile:

----------


## žanet

Denny,prekrasno je vidit tu malo prelijepu curicu koja gušta sa sekicom u maminom trbuhu.Koja sreća,dvostruka sreća!

----------


## Mojca

Punky, onda ću pojednostavniti.  :Smile:  
Oni veliki bijeli neboderi šta su ispred Cita, put mora...? Ulica Dinka Šimunovića?
Do njih vode skale. Na vrh skala su neboderi, odma na "trgiću" uz nebodere je Diona. Uz Dionu skale za put doli. Na pola tih drugih skala je Rusulica.  :Smile:  
Ali, ajdete vi di znate da me ne bi spominjale.  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

Pozdrav svima...
Čitam vas već neko vrijeme i evo odlučila sam se javiti s jednim pitanjem...
Do sad sam bila pacijentica na VV, a sad razmišljamo o prelasku u drugu kliniku. Naginjemo na SD, ali ova blizina St ( mi smo u Benkovcu ) mi se čini kao veliki plus za kliniku Cito. 
E sad, negdje sam pročitala da je tamo moguće ići na postupak na teret HZZO-a, da li je to istina i znate li kolike su kvote za takav postupak? Postoje li prioriteti i sl? Informacije radi...
Hvala unaprijed...

P.S. Svima vam želim uspjeh u vašim postupcima...

----------


## maja_st

> Pozdrav svima...
> Čitam vas već neko vrijeme i evo odlučila sam se javiti s jednim pitanjem...
> Do sad sam bila pacijentica na VV, a sad razmišljamo o prelasku u drugu kliniku. Naginjemo na SD, ali ova blizina St ( mi smo u Benkovcu ) mi se čini kao veliki plus za kliniku Cito. 
> E sad, negdje sam pročitala da je tamo moguće ići na postupak na teret HZZO-a, da li je to istina i znate li kolike su kvote za takav postupak? Postoje li prioriteti i sl? Informacije radi...
> Hvala unaprijed...
> 
> P.S. Svima vam želim uspjeh u vašim postupcima...


dobrodošla.....

ja za polikliniku Cito, njihove doktore, sestre, postupke, odnose.....imam samo riječi hvale, a s obzirom na blizinu Splita, možda je to i opuštenije malo nego putovati u zagreb.....u citu je moguće ići i u postupak preko Hzzo-a, ali mislim da su već popunili kvotu za 2011. U svakom slučaju, najbolje je nazvati, otići na razgovor i sve ispitati na licu mjesta....

----------


## maja_st

> evo upravo se vratih sa folikulometrije...inseminacija je zakasaza za sridu ujutro...
> moj nalaz je : endometrij 6-7 mm....desno 19 i 24 mm folikuli, a lijevo 2x17 mm..
> 
> curke šta mislite jel ovo dobro???... meni ovo skroz dobro izgleda s obzirom da sam na prvoj inseminaciji imala samo 1 folikul prikladne veličine..
> 
> doktor kaže da su klomifeni i jajnici dobro odradili svoj dio posla...


da dobro.....ja to nisam imala ni sa svom silom menopura i dekapeptila.....stoga sretno .......

----------


## Mojca

*Kratka 22*, 2010 preko HZZo je popunjena. Ja sam se u prosincu 2010 (za svaki slučaj) predbolježila za siječanj 2012. 
Ali, ako ikako možeš financijski, kreni što prije, zbilja zaslužuju sve preporuke. Sretno.  :Smile:

----------


## maja_st

*Mojca*.....kako prehlada? ja se još patim.

----------


## Mojca

*Maja_st*, malo je bolje.  :Smile:  Grlo više ne boli... nos zalijevam sa Streimarom. Ide. Činimi se da mi je pomogao recept od Miki: 1 limun, 2 naranče i puno meda. Popiti više puta na dan, (ne dodavati vodu)... Probaj, čak ako i ne pomogne za prehladu, zdravo je i ukusno.  :Smile:  

Kako se držiš osim prehlade?

----------


## laky

> Pozdrav svima...
> Čitam vas već neko vrijeme i evo odlučila sam se javiti s jednim pitanjem...
> Do sad sam bila pacijentica na VV, a sad razmišljamo o prelasku u drugu kliniku. Naginjemo na SD, ali ova blizina St ( mi smo u Benkovcu ) mi se čini kao veliki plus za kliniku Cito. 
> E sad, negdje sam pročitala da je tamo moguće ići na postupak na teret HZZO-a, da li je to istina i znate li kolike su kvote za takav postupak? Postoje li prioriteti i sl? Informacije radi...
> Hvala unaprijed...
> 
> P.S. Svima vam želim uspjeh u vašim postupcima...


jeste stimuliranim ali ako ides s femarom mozes upasti jer su u biti ogrančeni lijekovima (tako mi je Poljak rekao a frendicu je neki dan ugurao u svibanj)

----------


## maja_st

*Mojca,* imaš pp

----------


## katka22

Mi smo kandidati isključivo za ICSI,  loš spermiogram...
doduše, sad bi ga trebali ponovit, nismo odavno...
Ništa, poslala sam par mailova, probat ću zvaz za konzultacije, pa ćemo vidjet...
Još važemo, u fazi smo odluke, SD ili CITO...
A koga od dr. tamo preporučate?

----------


## aleksandraj

katka, najbolje pitati dr. Ja npr. nemam sanse na besplatni postupak zbog visokog FSH i godina... :Sad:

----------


## mare41

aleksandraj, tako su ti rekli? di to piše u zakonu?

----------


## aleksandraj

Mare imas pp

----------


## Pinky

cure, nemojte se ljutiti, ali meni se ta rusulica ne traži.
mene čak ni dim iz virusa ne smeta.
dakle - opcije stoje: ta dva kafića preko puta crkve kraj cita keko i kiks ili virus.
ajmo lipo glasati pa di nas bude više, tamo idemo.
moj glas ide virusu, bez obzira na moju trudnoću.

tko misli doći u petak u 18, molim vas neka glasa. pa kad izglasamo onda ćemo napisat kako ćemo biti obučene da se uspijemo naći  :Laughing:

----------


## venddy

a možda crveni karanfil u zapućak, ili ona plastična korica iz Cita kao znak raspoznavanja? :Laughing:

----------


## vedre

ja ću pokušat zaminit smjenu,a ako neuspijem nadam se da ću vas upoznati na nekoj drugoj,dugoj kavici :Smile: 
inače,sutra mi je 6-ti dan femare,pa sam sutra na pregledu.nadam se da sam  reagirala :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Vedre, za dobru reakciju!  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

evo cure, nadam se da se ne ljutite, denny, ja, još 3 stare forumašice smo se dogovorile da ipak dejt bude u virusa i itekako bi volili da nam se pridružite. mislim da, ako nama sa 24 i 14 tt neće smetat sat-dva vrimena dima, da ni čekalicama bete ne bi trebao. ali svakome o svom guštu.
ja inače čamim doma po cile dane i izbjegavam kafiće i okupljališta, ali kad je bal nek je na vodi. mi smo nekako vezane za virus.

daklem: 4. veljače, petak, 18. sati, virus. vidit ćete jednu plavušu sa velikim stomakom i jednu kratkokosu smeđu visoku sa manjim i nadam se još 2 plavuše, dugokosa kovrdžava, i paž do ispod uha ravna plavuša.
(p.s. triba nam još boja da pobjedimo ove plavuše  :Laughing: )

----------


## kinki

> evo cure, nadam se da se ne ljutite, denny, ja, još 3 stare forumašice smo se dogovorile da ipak dejt bude u virusa i itekako bi volili da nam se pridružite. mislim da, ako nama sa 24 i 14 tt neće smetat sat-dva vrimena dima, da ni čekalicama bete ne bi trebao. ali svakome o svom guštu.
> ja inače čamim doma po cile dane i izbjegavam kafiće i okupljališta, ali kad je bal nek je na vodi. mi smo nekako vezane za virus.
> 
> daklem: 4. veljače, petak, 18. sati, virus. vidit ćete jednu plavušu sa velikim stomakom i jednu kratkokosu smeđu visoku sa manjim i nadam se još 2 plavuše, dugokosa kovrdžava, i paž do ispod uha ravna plavuša.
> (p.s. triba nam još boja da pobjedimo ove plavuše )


 Eto onda i mene, ja sam brineta :Smile:

----------


## gargamelica

Bog cure ja ću nastojat doc na kavicu  :Wink: 
Još se moram organizirat .
Evo nas u 20 tjednu i bili na uzv danas ,sve ok a i dobro nas je ispritiskao s uzv jer je bilo detaljniji pregled( mjerenja,brojanja itd.....)a na kraju nam je rekao da čekamo curicu !!!!! :Smile:  ja čak suzu pustila  :Smile: a mm oduševljen !!

Denny super slikica tvojih srecica ....
Puuuuuno sreće svima u postupku ...

----------


## Watson

Curke i ja bih vam se pridružila!Iz Zagreba sam,dolazim u Cito sutra i ostajem do transfera.Ako me primate u društvo,bila bih vam zahvalna.Ja sam niska-crvenokosa..

----------


## crvenkapica77

gargamelica    jeeeeeeeee...neka nama curica  .CESTITAM!!!!

----------


## venddy

mogla bih i ja doći da upoznam suborke sa foruma. Visoka, smeđokosa. Pinky da malo ovim plavušicama izmješamo boju

----------


## kinki

Na kraju ćemo izgurat sve pušaće iz Virusa :Smile:

----------


## maja_st

neka nas onda u virusa.....ma kad ne smeta vama trbušastima, mogu i ja trpit dim.......nadam se da ću doći jer to ovisi o mojoj curici......ako bude htjela ostat s tatom.....ja sam smeđokosa....ako ne popi....do petka pa se pituram......

----------


## maja_st

*gargamelice*.......neka naših Cito curica......bravo!!!!!!

----------


## katka22

> jeste stimuliranim ali ako ides s femarom mozes upasti jer su u biti ogrančeni lijekovima (tako mi je Poljak rekao a frendicu je neki dan ugurao u svibanj)


Što je to femara? 
Mi smo u našem jedinom stimuliranom dobitnom postupku koristili gonal-f, i dobili super reakciju, čak malo i predobru, bila je cijela masa folikula, od toga nakon punkcije od 45 minuta  :Shock: , iskorištene 24 js, na kraju oplođeno 8 blastica, vraćena jedna ( na rubu HS - bio upitan transfer i bingo, evo i potpisa ). 
Tako da, ako je to neka lakša stimulacija, pretpostavljam da bi možda moglo i to kod nas doći u obzir, jer ja očito dobro reagiram, ako je moguće s tim nastavit di Icsi...
Možda su mi zaključci malo nesuvisli, ispričavam se za to, ispravite me... :Smile: 

Svakako, jučer sam dobila povratni mail, javio mi se dr. Šparac, i rekao da dođemo na konzultacije pa ćemo se lako na licu mjesta dogovorit. Sviđa mi se ta profesionalnost brzog odgovora, i sam način pisanja, tako da Cito ima ogroman plus od nas, a još nismo ni krenuli... :Very Happy: 
Sljedeći tjedan skupljamo nalaze i zovemo za 1. konzultacije...

----------


## katka22

Da se nadovežem, dr. nas traži hormonalni profil, spermiogram...
E sad, s-gram bi radili privatno, u Zd, mislim da se može u Suncu. Može li mi neko to potvrdit, zvala sam ih par puta pa se ne javljaju. Što se tiče hormona, to je valjda ono 3.dc, zar ne?

----------


## crvenkapica77

mozes  spermiogram napraviti u u cita  kad budes isla na konzultacije ?  mislim da je 300kn

----------


## katka22

> Da se nadovežem, dr. nas traži hormonalni profil, spermiogram...
> E sad, s-gram bi radili privatno, u Zd, mislim da se može u Suncu. Može li mi neko to potvrdit, zvala sam ih par puta pa se ne javljaju. Što se tiče hormona, to je valjda ono 3.dc, zar ne?


I opet se moram nadovezati...
Dr. mi naravno traži i povijest bolesti uspješnog postupka, kaže da vidi kakav je protokol i stimulacija bila.
E sad, čitajući tu moju povijest bolesti, apsolutno nigdje ne piše količina stimulacije, piše samo što je korišteno, a ja se ne sjećam koliko sam točno ampula gonala primila...sjećam se samo da je bilo dosta...I sad sam baš malo zbedirana...tražila sam čak i tu na forumu, jer se sjećam da sam tada svakodnevno pisala izvještaje kroz cijeli postupak, ali sjećam se i da je forum nekako 2005/2006 bio pao i uništeno je dosta starijih info iz tog vremena, pa ja to ne mogu naći...
Što ću sada???

----------


## maja_st

> I opet se moram nadovezati...
> Dr. mi naravno traži i povijest bolesti uspješnog postupka, kaže da vidi kakav je protokol i stimulacija bila.
> E sad, čitajući tu moju povijest bolesti, apsolutno nigdje ne piše količina stimulacije, piše samo što je korišteno, a ja se ne sjećam koliko sam točno ampula gonala primila...sjećam se samo da je bilo dosta...I sad sam baš malo zbedirana...tražila sam čak i tu na forumu, jer se sjećam da sam tada svakodnevno pisala izvještaje kroz cijeli postupak, ali sjećam se i da je forum nekako 2005/2006 bio pao i uništeno je dosta starijih info iz tog vremena, pa ja to ne mogu naći...
> Što ću sada???


možda vam ne bi bilo loše spermiogram napraviti u Cito, zbog nove PICSI metode, pa da odmah naprave i HBA test ako dr. Š misli da je potrebno, a ne naknadno jer se onda defacto spermiogram platiš dva puta

----------


## katka22

Spermiogram ćemo onda i napraviti u St...Znači, ako sve bude kako treba s nalazima,  sljedeći tjedan smo na prvim konzultacijama...
 :Smile:

----------


## Denny

Pa ništa! Donijet ćeš mu novo stanje hormona, ispričati što je i kako bilo, i to je to. Valjda će znati što je najbolje trenutno za vas. I ja preporučam da napravite spermiogram u Cita onaj dan kada dođete na konzultacije, nalazi su vam za pola sata (300 kn) i s tim idete odmah u dr. Samo to napomenite sestri prilikom naručivanja jer biolog taj dan/sat mora biti tu. SRETNO!

*Gargamelice* eto društva mojim curicama!  :Very Happy: 
*
Znači VIRUS, PETAK, 18h.*  :Very Happy:  Ja sam plavuša s naočalama i primjetnim trbuhom.  :Grin:  I još se pitam ko li je ta paž plavuša?  :Laughing:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> možda vam ne bi bilo loše spermiogram napraviti u Cito, zbog nove PICSI metode, pa da odmah naprave i HBA test ako dr. Š misli da je potrebno, a ne naknadno jer se onda defacto spermiogram platiš dva puta


slazem se  potpuno  !  300kn je spermiogram a  ovaj test  HBA  500kn ali  se vidi jel potreban PICSI  ...on je nasoj pinky donio  dvi bebice....
i ja  cu raditi taj test....samo  mislim da bi onda trebala  najavit  , ne znam zasto tako dr. kaze,  spomeni  sestri  kad budes se narucivala...

----------


## katka22

A sad onako laički, što je to PICSI?
pretpostavljam, nešto novije od ICSI?

----------


## Denny

Evo, tu sve piše. 
http://www.cito.hr/hrv/edukacija=aktualno.html

----------


## anabanana

Ja sam spermiogram radila u VV i priznali su mi ga. Kad je bila punkcija odmah su vidjeli da je sperma losa i radili picsi....zbog nje sam se i odlucila za CITO, i bila sam u pravu..jos ne mogu vjerovat da sam trudna!

----------


## vedre

upravo sam se vratila sa pregleda.6 dc femara i dobili smo  6fol od 12-17mm.u subotu je punkcija u 8 ujutro.sritna sam da sam reagirala.je da se bojm punkcije,ali preživit ću ja to nekako.

----------


## Mojca

Bravo Vedre! Lijepe brojke.  :Smile:  
Ne boj se punkcije, ako sam je preživjela i ti ćeš.  :Smile:  Samo hrabro... ako boli, opusti se i sve će biti lakše.

----------


## vedre

Mojca fala ti :Smile: . pokušat ću se opustit koliko to budem mogla.mene je hsg strašno bolio pa me je to dosta poplašilo.ma neka sam ja dobro reagirala pa šta bude.kako si ti.jeli te još muči prehlada.kako se inače osjećaš

----------


## katka22

Mi smo spermiogram zadnji put radili još 2005. tako da ga svakako moramo ponovit, bilo gdje. A ko zna, možda je nalaz danas malo bolji nego onda, pa nećemo ni trebat icsi...
I opet imam pitanje? Femara - to je stimulacija, ali nije u rangu s gonalom i sl.? Jel se to tretira kao polustimulirani ciklus ili...
oprostite ako je glupo pitanje, ali odkad sam ja zadnji put plivala ovim vodama, ima i previše novotarija...trebat će mi vremena da pohvatam...

----------


## katka22

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/5928-OPREZ-Femara/page2

ajme, jeste čitale ovo...

----------


## tally

Cure, a tko odlučuje o tome dali ce se raditi PICSI i taj HBA test? Ako smo u postupku u Cita preko HZZO-a, to se sigurno extra plača!? Nije ni naš spermiogram baš za neku pohvalu...

----------


## vedre

*tally* dobro pitanje.i mene to zanima,ali mislim da bez obzira i ako smo preko hzzo da to posebno plaćamo.javit će se već  neka cura koja zna točno

----------


## crvenkapica77

da  mislim  da to ne placa hzzo...dr. mi je rekao  1500kn   PICSI   a  HBA test  500kn. ..pa  nije pod moranje  ali  ako ce pomoc  neka....platit cemo i to...

----------


## Mojca

*Vedre*, da, još me muči prehlada. Dosta mi je više! 
A inače, ne znam... promjenjivo.  :Smile:  Ide. Još 8 dana.

----------


## Pinky

> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/5928-OPREZ-Femara/page2
> 
> ajme, jeste čitale ovo...


ma katka, ko da su gonali i menopuri išta bolji...
femara su tabletice, vidiš kako je vedre imala super reakciju na 20 femara - bolje to nego žešća stimulacija.
vjerujem da ćeš i ti dobro reagirati na femaru kad si tako reagirala na gonale.
ne brini se, biti ćeš u stručnim rukama.
picsi svakako preporučamo i ja i moje 2 picsi bebe 

vidimo se u petak u 18,  meni je uzv u 17.20, pa možda malo zakasnem
a paž - ja i moja objašnjenja - mislila sam na irenu lol

----------


## Blekonja

> nešto se dogovaramo denny, ja, jedna cura što je na mib... u slijedeći petak, 4.2. oko 18 u virusa? ako to nekome paše


ajme a mene nitko ne bi zvao, baš ste neke  :Undecided:  (šalim se)
kakav je konačni dogovor ako ikako uspijem voljela bi vas samo vidit na brzike imam neke goste pa ne mogu potvrditi 100%, aj javite konačni dogovor!!!!
ja nikako uhvatit vrimena za napisat koju rič....Marijeta je jaaaaako zahtjevna bebica

denny draga slikica je preprepremedena!!!!!

pozz svima i nadam se da se vidimo!!!

----------


## Blekonja

> Denny, bebica/e su preslatke.. kako ces ih u pocetku razlikovati 
> 
> Ja necu moci na kavicu, a jedva sam cekala da vidim trudnice...moze repriza negdje poslije desetog..nadam se da ce se i blekonja pridruziti sa svojom ljepoticom


možda vam je i dovedem pokazati ako ne bude grintava ili možda bude htjela spavati, ništa ne garantiram!!!

----------


## Blekonja

ajme ubijte me nisam sve postove čitala  :Embarassed: , a i čini mi se da sam malo poglupila od kad sam rodila  :Grin:   vidim da je sve organizirano u Virusa u 18 u petak....nadam se da ću uspiti doći, a možda vam i curku dovedem iako mi je to malo kasna ura za izvodit ju vani, ipak je zima,  ali nikad se ne zna, ako uspijem i ja doći radi tih gostiju!!!!

----------


## kinki

Znači, vridi dogovor za sutra u 18h, Virus?   Ja znam jedino Pinky al skužit ćemo se nekako.  Valjda neću doć krivom stolu i reć-bog, ja sam Kinki hahahaha ajmeeeeeeee.

----------


## maja_st

> Znači, vridi dogovor za sutra u 18h, Virus?   Ja znam jedino Pinky al skužit ćemo se nekako.  Valjda neću doć krivom stolu i reć-bog, ja sam Kinki hahahaha ajmeeeeeeee.


toga se i ja plašim.....iako je mala vejrojatnost da će biti nekoliko stolova sa trudnicama.....možda ona ideja sa cito koricama i nije loša :Laughing:

----------


## maja_st

> Mi smo spermiogram zadnji put radili još 2005. tako da ga svakako moramo ponovit, bilo gdje. A ko zna, možda je nalaz danas malo bolji nego onda, pa nećemo ni trebat icsi...
> I opet imam pitanje? Femara - to je stimulacija, ali nije u rangu s gonalom i sl.? Jel se to tretira kao polustimulirani ciklus ili...
> oprostite ako je glupo pitanje, ali odkad sam ja zadnji put plivala ovim vodama, ima i previše novotarija...trebat će mi vremena da pohvatam...


ja sam bila na femari i ako te financijski zanima.....to se tretira ko prirodni.....uz to ti eventualno može dodat malo menopura i sl...

----------


## Denny

Haha... tako smo mi jednom bili na kavici, a jedna forumašica pita neku curu: "Jesi ti jedna od nas?"  :Laughing:  Naravno ova je blido pogledala, mislila je valjda da smo iz neke sekte!  :Laughing: 
Blekonja draga, nisam ja tebe zaboravila, samo sam previše lina, mislila sam danas zvat tebe i Irenu. Ajme tako mi je drago ako bi i vi uspile doć!  :Very Happy: 
A mene nećete promašit, bez brige, stomak se bome vidi! A mogu stavit i fasciklu od cita ako dođem prva.

----------


## sildad

Ma dajte cure, prepoznat ćete se, bez brige. Ja sam već upoznala 2 ekipe cura sa rode, ovo će mi biti 3. ekipa. Uvijek bi se prepoznale bez problema. Nastojat ću i ja doći sa još jednom curom sa foruma.

----------


## katka22

> ja sam bila na femari i ako te financijski zanima.....to se tretira ko prirodni.....uz to ti eventualno može dodat malo menopura i sl...


Da, zanimalo me u biti kako se to tretira. E sad, kad bi npr. nakon konzultacija i pregleda nalaza zaključili da npr. možemo probat jedan ciklus prirodni sa malim poticajem femare ili sl., (mislim na teret hzzo - a), da li se i to čeka mjesecima, ili se tu može upast prije? Pretpostavljam da se lista čekanja i određeni broj stimuliranih odnosi na gonale i sl.?

----------


## katka22

Evo, dogovorila sam sa dr. Š.
Svježi brisevi, hormoni, (s - gram ćemo tamo), i povijest bolesti.
Pošto mi je ciklus tek završio, hormone vadimo tek za cca 3 tjedna...Al nema veze, u međuvremenu ćemo ovo ostalo...
Hvala vam drage moje na svim savjetima i informacijama...

----------


## Denny

> a paž - ja i moja objašnjenja - mislila sam na irenu lol


I ja! :Laughing: 
A skupit će se tamo poprilično društvo, kako Kinki kaže, pušaći više neće ni imat di stat!  :Laughing:

----------


## Jelena

> Haha... tako smo mi jednom bili na kavici, a jedna forumašica pita neku curu: "Jesi ti jedna od nas?"  Naravno ova je blido pogledala, mislila je valjda da smo iz neke sekte!


To se i meni u Zg dogodilo, s rolama u ruci pitam u krivom kafiću jesu one rode  :Laughing:

----------


## Charlie

> upravo sam se vratila sa pregleda.6 dc femara i dobili smo 6fol od 12-17mm.u subotu je punkcija u 8 ujutro.sritna sam da sam reagirala.je da se bojm punkcije,ali preživit ću ja to nekako.


*vedre* super reakcija! Pratim te iako ja nisam u Citu ali smo tu negdje po nalazu AMH. ~~~~ da ovo bude dobitni postupak!

Btw jesu ove količine femare - 4 tbl dnevno - uobičajene?

----------


## žanet

Gargamelice,mala curica,ajmeeee,prekrasno.
Meni je iskreno svejedno za spol ali bi tila znati,izgleda da se moja mrvica jedina skriva.
Gargamelice,je li tvoj curetak počep lupkat,a da mama osjeća?

Tako mi je žao što vas ovaj put neću upoznat,a pogotovo trudnice da se malo usporedimo i popričamo jer neću nikako moći doć.Molim,za reprizu!
Vjerujem da će te prepoznat jedna drugu.Trudnice s najljepšim i najvećim osmijehom!!!!
Pozdrav svima!!!!

----------


## gargamelica

Zanet evo tek zadnjih par dana je znam onako lagano osjetit ali znam da je ona a ne crijeva kao sta sam do sad bila u dilemi  :Wink: 
I meni je bilo svejedno ali smo morali znat  :Smile: spol 
Ja jos nisam sigurna jel dolazim na kavu jer imam obiteljski rodendan bas oko te ure .
Ali cu jos vidit ......

----------


## žanet

Moj sljedeći ultrazvuk je 17.02. pa se nadam da ćemo vidit curicu ili dečkića.
Želim vam lipi provod u Virusa!!!

----------


## Pinky

može jedna molba?
nemam problema sa dimom, ali se (panično skoro) bojim gripoznih ljudi. inače izbjegavam kafiće u širokom luku.
pa ako kašljete ili ste bolesni, molim vas da ne dođete na kavicu jer će biti i dobar broj trudnica, čisto zbog naših bebica.
nadam se da nisam nikoga ovim uvrijedila.
a izvadit ćemo cito papiriće lol pa ćemo se nać.
moj prijedlog je da sjednemo gore na podest, na one foteljice prema wc-u

----------


## lela77

Pozdrav drage cure!! :Smile: 
Treba mi par informacija pa ću odmah u glavu. Koliko sam shvatila u Cita je moguće ići u postupak preko HZZO-a.
E sad zanima me što je sa svim ostalim pregledima u Cita,između ostalog:brisevima,hormonima,HSG-om.....da li i oni mogu preko HZZO-a i ako da kakva je tada procedura?!

----------


## crvenkapica77

lela@  preko HZZO se odnosi samo na IVF...i to je ogranicen broj  ...i  vec puna 2011 god. .....cak se i nove metode ivf u cita  placaju tipa  PICSI,IMSI  ( valjda hzzo misli da se moze i bez njih  :Rolling Eyes: )

----------


## vedre

*Charlie* hvala na podršci.ja sam pila femaru 2x2,a ima cura koje piju 2x1.
vjerovatno sam pila veću dozu zbog takvog niskog AMH.A i jer na zadnje klomifene nisam ništa reagirala pa pretpostavljam da mi je zato femaru pojačao.šta je sigurno sigurno je :Smile: 
jesi li ti u kojem postupku?
pozdrav

----------


## Blekonja

> Blekonja draga, nisam ja tebe zaboravila, samo sam previše lina, mislila sam danas zvat tebe i Irenu. Ajme tako mi je drago ako bi i vi uspile doć!



ma šta se opravdavaš draga moja  :Wink:  ja se šalim, bez brige.... lipo ste napisale kad i di je kava, tko može i želi doći doći će, a ja ako stvarno uspijem svratit ću bar na pet minuta da vas vidim najvjerojatnije bez Marijete jer mi je to već kasna ura i hladno je!!!

----------


## Mojca

Pinky... iako sam daleko od Splita i neću doći na kavu, imaš moju punu podršku sa zahtjevom.  :Smile:  Mislim da su svi oni koji izlaze među ljude dok su gripozni/virozni zapravo jako neodgovori i bezobzirni.

----------


## vedre

potpisujem Mojcu i Pinky

----------


## Denny

Ok, čekam vas na foteljicama prema wc-u, ja i paž!  :Laughing: 
Haha... vjerovali ili ne, taj wc je nekima donio sreću!  :Laughing: 
Pusa svima i jedva vas čekam vidit.

----------


## kinki

> Ok, čekam vas na foteljicama prema wc-u, ja i paž! 
> Haha... vjerovali ili ne, taj wc je nekima donio sreću! 
> Pusa svima i jedva vas čekam vidit.



Ja ću bit točna,  bit ću u ljubičastoj jaketi a iman i ja CITO fasciklicu, onu prozirnu :Smile: 
I nisam prehlađena,nikog neću zarazit osin ako mi ne misli pit krv buahahaha!

----------


## maja_st

Ja nisam sigurna hoću li moći doć, ali fasciklicu sam već spremila u torbu....prehlada mi je prošla ima par dana, imam malo alergije koja mi se uvik nakalemi nakon viroze........

----------


## Charlie

> *Charlie* hvala na podršci.ja sam pila femaru 2x2,a ima cura koje piju 2x1.
> vjerovatno sam pila veću dozu zbog takvog niskog AMH.A i jer na zadnje klomifene nisam ništa reagirala pa pretpostavljam da mi je zato femaru pojačao.šta je sigurno sigurno je
> jesi li ti u kojem postupku?
> pozdrav


Bila sam u dva prirodnjaka, u drugom lov na stanicu nije uspio...zato razmišljam o alternativama tipa femara. Hvala na odgovoru, sretno sutra na punkciji!!!

----------


## Mojca

Jutro cure, kako je bilo na kavi?  :Smile:

----------


## vedre

prijavljujem jednu skroz bezbolnu punkciju.bila sam toliko poplašena,ali na kraju je sve ispalo super.svaka čast osoblju cita.uglavnom punktirana su mi 3,pa čemo vidit šta će mi sutra javiti.idemo dalje...
nadam se da je curama na kavi jučer bilo super.

----------


## Mojca

Ma super Vedre!  :Smile:  Vibram za dalje!

----------


## sretna35

*Blekonja* Marijeta prekrasno ime :Zaljubljen:  podsjeća me na ljeto , more i Velo misto :Yes: 

vedre sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

cure dobra zabava na kavi, ako bude neka ljetna u kolovozu možda se i vidimo

----------


## Denny

Hej curke drage!  :Bye: 
Evo mene sa friškim dojmovima sa kavice! Dakle: 9 cura, 2 buduća tateka i nekoliko bebica u tobolcu!  :Klap:  
Skupilo se poveće društvo, zauzeli smo dobar dio Virusa, tako da jadni pušaći nisu ni imali šanse pored nas. Posebno su me razveselile *AuroraBlu* i još jedna cura iz Zagreba (by the way - Aurora sretno danas!) a i sve ostale cure, svaka sa svojom prićom, a opet, svaka sa istim snom. 
*Pinky* mi je sinoć sjajila nekim posebnim sjajem, onako "duša mi je na mistu", a ja sam imala neodoljivu potrebu da sve redom grlim i ljubim...  :Embarassed: 
 Ukratko, meni je bilo lijepo, drago mi je što sam upoznala Vendy, Marinu, Auroru i maju_st, i jedino mi je žao što nisam mogla malo i više s nekima popričati. Da je bilo još par sati, bilo bi taman!

Ali bit će prilike da ovo ponovimo, negdje na suncu kad još malo zatopli, i daj Bože da do tada sve budemo trudne, i pričamo samo o sretnim temama.

Puno trudničke prašine vam šaljem svima! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Vedre*, bravo za bezbolnu punkciju! Bit će to tri borca, vidit ćeš!
*maja_st, Mojca* ~~~ za velike bete!

----------


## gargamelica

Bas mi je zao sta nisam mogla doc ali sljedeci put se vidimo  :Wink: 

Vedre drzim fige !!!
A za cekalice bete nek im broj bude troznamenkasti  :Smile:

----------


## vedre

svim curama puno fala na  vibrama.
*maja_st i  Mojca* držim fige za velike bete.nabacite smješak na lice :Smile:

----------


## Blekonja

ajme baš mi je žao što nisam uspjela doći na kavicu, ali virujte mi spremala sam se u dva navrata, ali od Marijete nisam uspjela nikako, a i gosti su mi neplanirano ipak došli ranije,a  baš sam htjela svratiti, jedva čekam sljedeću što kaže Denny kad malo još zatopli, eto mene i Marijete sigurno!!!

sretna35 draga hvala ti  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Cure, baš mi je drago da sam neke od vas ponovno vidjela, a neke upoznala... a neke ću upoznati idući pit (Kinki, blekonja...)
Denny, drago mi je da si sve dokumentirala, jer kako sam ja ipak u godinama malo sam zaboravila nickove, a neki su mi se i pomješali... Koji je nick cure iz Zg s VV??? Pozdravljam dakle redom: MajuSt, Denny 3 u 1 + muž, Irenu, venddy, curu iz Zg, Pinky 3 u 1 + muž, Kike s KBC i curu pored nje čije ime sam zaboravila  :Smile: 
Vidimo se u 4.mjesecu. Dobila sam protokol: po 3 femare od 2.do 6.dc, i po 3 menopura od 5.dc.
Pinky, jesi li ti imala sličan protokol?

----------


## aleksandraj

AB, ja imam isti protokol s tim da je za menopure rekao da ce vidjeti po broju folikula (ako ih ima vise, onda i oni). Pinky je imala takav protokol..s menopurima

----------


## venddy

moram i ja reći da mi je jako drago što sam upoznala neke od cura čije postove stalno pratim na forumu. Nadam se slijedići put da će nas biti još više, i još više trudnica. Svim curama :Heart:

----------


## jednababaroga

pozdrav svima

Ja sam ovdje nova, i ne znam odakle da krenem. Uglavnom imam 27 godina, mm 28 i u braku smo skoro tri godine. Radimo na bebi već dvi godine, i nalazi su utvrdili da mm ima oligoasthenozoospermiu. Doktor nas je uputio na ICSI, te smo se zapisali za 5 mjesec. Pošto nam je prvi put, nemam pojma šta me čeka. Još mi je nekako daleko. Al šta se više bliži, postat će me sve više strah. Ne toga da će bolit, nego da ću nešto falit, zaboravit, pa da će sve past u vodu.

----------


## maja_st

Dobro jutro svima!!!!

Na kavici je bilo super, drago mi je da sam upoznala puno dragih cura....pala je i koja šala  (bravo Pinky!) , ma super provedeno popodne....

*AuroraBlu*, protokol ti je isti kao moj prošli.....femara 3x1 i onda mi je dao 4 dana po tri menopura.....nadam se da će ti biti dobitna kombinacija.....

----------


## Watson

Jutro cure,da se i ja nadovežem,ja sam jedna od cura koja je bila na kavici.Bilo je stvarno super!Bdw,ja sam iz Zg-a :Smile: .Kod mene je dogovorena punkcija u srijedu. Svim curama šaljem puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve što vam treba.

----------


## Watson

Aurora,meni je ostalo nekoliko menopura,ako ti treba rado ću ti ih proslijediti.Mislim da ih imam 4 kom.Ostali su mi u Splitu,a ja sam trenutno u Zg-u.

----------


## maja_st

> pozdrav svima
> 
> Ja sam ovdje nova, i ne znam odakle da krenem. Uglavnom imam 27 godina, mm 28 i u braku smo skoro tri godine. Radimo na bebi već dvi godine, i nalazi su utvrdili da mm ima oligoasthenozoospermiu. Doktor nas je uputio na ICSI, te smo se zapisali za 5 mjesec. Pošto nam je prvi put, nemam pojma šta me čeka. Još mi je nekako daleko. Al šta se više bliži, postat će me sve više strah. Ne toga da će bolit, nego da ću nešto falit, zaboravit, pa da će sve past u vodu.


Dobrodošla!

Mislim da informacije o svemu što te čeka možeš naći na ovom forumu, a pravi dr. vodi te kroz postupak bez bojazni da ćeš nešto zaboravit. uostalom, ko pita ne skita.....

----------


## kinki

Meni je fakat neugodno šta uvik za***** tu kavu,  a stvarno bih vas volila sve upoznat.  Ja u petak nisan mogla živit od mučnina i rigoleta, užasno mi je loše bilo.  U subotu sam bila ko nova a onda jučer bolovi oko pubne kosti i jajnika, sve sam zvizde vidila.  To je trajalo cili dan, doslovno nisan mogla hodat.   Jel koja od trudnica ovde imala takvo iskustvo?  Danas sam toćno 12 tjedana trudna.

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Aurora,meni je ostalo nekoliko menopura,ako ti treba rado ću ti ih proslijediti.Mislim da ih imam 4 kom.Ostali su mi u Splitu,a ja sam trenutno u Zg-u.


Hej, javi se za kavicu kad se vratiš u Zg  :Smile:  Hvala na ponudi, meni ne trebaju menopuri jer sam preko hzzo-a. Ali sigurno će nekome dobro doći... Sretno preksutra na punkciji, obavezno javi kako je bilo!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Kinki*, ovih dana bi ti trebale prestati mučnine, tako da ćeš nam od sada biti na raspolaganju za kavu  :Smile:

----------


## Watson

> Hej, javi se za kavicu kad se vratiš u Zg  Hvala na ponudi, meni ne trebaju menopuri jer sam preko hzzo-a. Ali sigurno će nekome dobro doći... Sretno preksutra na punkciji, obavezno javi kako je bilo!


Javit ću se za jednu zagrebaćku...Prije toga javim kako je prošla punkcija.

----------


## maja_st

> Meni je fakat neugodno šta uvik za***** tu kavu,  a stvarno bih vas volila sve upoznat.  Ja u petak nisan mogla živit od mučnina i rigoleta, užasno mi je loše bilo.  U subotu sam bila ko nova a onda jučer bolovi oko pubne kosti i jajnika, sve sam zvizde vidila.  To je trajalo cili dan, doslovno nisan mogla hodat.   Jel koja od trudnica ovde imala takvo iskustvo?  Danas sam toćno 12 tjedana trudna.


ne mogu se sjetit baš takvih bolova, a što se mučnina tiče....ne želim te plašit ali mogle bi ti potrajat sve do 16 tjedna. nadam se da neće jer to mi je bio najgori dio trudnoće.....

----------


## Mojca

Cure, nisam izdržala do 10.02. i jutros vadila krv. Nalaz je stigao... beta je 165,5.  :Smile:  
Ne da sam zbunjena.... nego ne znam kako se zovem!  :Smile:  
Puse svima.

----------


## maja_st

:Klap:   Čestitam.....!!!! Bravo!!!!!! Sretno!!!! :Klap:

----------


## AuroraBlu

JEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!! TRUDNAAAAAAAA SIIIII!!!!

(u četv.zalijevamo)

----------


## mare41

mojca, rasplakala si me, čestitke od srca!

----------


## maja_st

> JEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!! TRUDNAAAAAAAA SIIIII!!!!
> 
> (u četv.zalijevamo)


*auroraBlu* što bi rekli skroz si se raspištoljila otkad si bila u splitu!!!  :Laughing: 

iako to i je vijest za zalit!!!!!

----------


## mare41

maja, u 39+ zalijevamo dva put godišnje, onda vjeruj da je vrijedno zalijevanja :Smile:

----------


## glacova

Mojca!!!!!
Moram i ovdje čestitati!!!!

----------


## Lua

*Mojca*  čeeeeeeestitam!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Bravo!!!!!!!

----------


## aleksandraj

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy: mojca, cestitam od srca

----------


## crvenkapica77

mojca   ma sta ja to vidim  jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  trudna siii !!!!! CESTITAM  !!! :Very Happy:

----------


## vedre

bravo Mojca.uživaj u ovome danu i u svim sljedećima koji dolaze :Smile: čestitammmmmmmm :Smile:

----------


## Watson

:Klap:  :Very Happy: čestitam Mojca!!!Bravo cito!!!!!

----------


## venddy

*Mojca* prekrasna vjest :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tally

*Mojca*, bravo!!!!!!!!!
Ja u petak krećem s folikulometr. u Cita! Zamrznute j.s., i nadam se da će Cito ostat na tom putu ostvarivanja  naših  forumaških snova  :Yes: !
 Sretno svim čekalicama!

----------


## lela77

*Mojca* čestitam od srca!! :Very Happy:

----------


## dani82

*Mojica* čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## gargamelica

Mojca........ cestitam od srca  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Cure drage, od sveg srca hvala na čestitkama.  :Smile:  
Zahvaljujući njima nekako mi dopire do mozga što se zapravo desilo.  :Heart: 
Trudilicama želim da ih što prije zadesi ista sreća, a trudnicama da mirno broje dane. 
Sve vas grlim!  :Smile:

----------


## kinki

Mojca jako mi je drago zbog tebe, što vam je uspilo uz takve dijagnoze!  Bravo za CITO!

----------


## Denny

Bravo Mojca!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
Joj, kako mi je drago, ne mogu ti niti opisati!!! Uživaj draga, iako još dugo nećeš biti svjesna što ti se dogodilo. Ali eto je, troznamenkasta je!  :Very Happy: 
P.S. Nadam se da dogovor za kavicu još vrijedi, samo ćemo bit u malo većem društvu!  :Laughing:  
I dajte molim vas, zalijte i za mene! 
AB i Watson, vi ste sljedeće! A u međuvremenu i sve naše ST cure, naravno!
Ja odsad vibram svim mrvicama u labu kad god dođem na pregled.
BRAVO CITO!

----------


## Mojca

Denny, hvala na čestitkama, kavica na suncu čim dođem u Split!
 :Smile:  

p.s. 
Mrvicama će se to svidjeti!

----------


## tantolina

Mojca čestitam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje

----------


## Pinky

bravo mojca!!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy: 

ja sam ostala bez neta zadnjih dana, sad sam tek došla doma. 
oproooostite na mom nezaustavljivom laprdanju na kavi, neugodno mi je poslije bilo, ali sam bila na krilima sreće zbog uzv-a.
baš mi je drago da sam vas sve vidila!!! :Very Happy: 

aurora, je, imaš IDENTIČAN protokol ko ja i nadam se da će identično završiti  :Wink: 

puuuuno vam što skorih plusića želim, odo se raspakirati pa ću sutra hvatati zaostatke

----------


## sretna35

Mojca čestitam i ovdje

Cito bravo najbolji ste najbolji

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Pinky*, baš mi je drago da sam konačno povezala lik s nickom  :Smile:  Pričice su bile za 5, sve po redu  :Smile:  Nadam se da ću dobro reagirati na femaru, nisam je do sad probala. kako sam do sad dobro reagirala na običan menopurski protokol sa supresijom, očekivala sam i sad isto. Ali nema veze, idem s punom vjerom u ovaj postupak
*Majo_st* kad vadiš betu? ~~~~~~~~~~~ za trocifrenu!

Mislim da smo zajedno u postupku Sildad, Aleksandraj i ja.

*Denny*, očekujem kavicu u 4.mj.svakako

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Watson*, imaš pp

----------


## maja_st

B]Majo_st[/B] kad vadiš betu? ~~~~~~~~~~~ za trocifrenu!

*AuroraBlue*, ne znam, sve se nadam da ću izdržat do petka, kako mi piše na preporuci Cita.....iako je Mojca izvadila ranije i Bingo.....a bila je dan prije mene na punkciji i transferu.....
Strah me malo biokemijske, lažne nade....zato mislim strpljen spašen....
Evo upravo na poslu muku mučim s mučninom od bromergona i utrogestana....preživit ću lakše ako je već trudnička mučnina.... :Laughing: 

Imaš pravo, nekako je lakše komunicirati kad znaš facu iza nick-a. tebi želim puno sreće na proljeće, lipi dugi uspješni boravak u Splitu.....neka *Denny* tada organizira kavicu....bit će već doooobro okrugla.....

----------


## Watson

pinky,bila si super na kavi,nasmijale smo se do suza...

----------


## maja_st

*Pinky*Ma kakvo laprdanje...osvježila si druženje 100%, posebno detalj....tata će te odvest.... :Laughing:

----------


## maja_st

*Watson*,jesi li spremna za sutra?..sve će bit OK,ništa se ne plaši, ekipa je super ko god da bude na punkciji......

----------


## Watson

*Maja st*,pa nisam baš spremna,malo se bojim.Dr. je rekao da ih ima 20-ak.Sinoć bocnula štopericu,sada me strah hiper.Vidim da ti koristiš bromergone,ja bi trebala od sutra ih pit.Kažeš da se teško podnose?Bdw,d.Poljak neće bit na punkciji,nadam se da će sve dobro proć....

----------


## maja_st

> *Maja st*,pa nisam baš spremna,malo se bojim.Dr. je rekao da ih ima 20-ak.Sinoć bocnula štopericu,sada me strah hiper.Vidim da ti koristiš bromergone,ja bi trebala od sutra ih pit.Kažeš da se teško podnose?Bdw,d.Poljak neće bit na punkciji,nadam se da će sve dobro proć....


meni je propisan Bromergon u prvom uspješnom postupku i pila sam ga čak i prva dva ili tri mjeseca trudnoće, u kombinaciji s mučninama bilo mi je stvrano koma. I sad ih pijem 2 x pola tablete i iako mi se čini da sam već oguglala, kojiput mi stvori mučninu. Većina cura to kaže za bromergon, ali ipak je to individualno, možda ti budeš sretnica kojoj ne stvara muku.....
Reakcija ti je stvarno junačka, 20-tak pa ti si prava kokica.....

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Watson*, uopće se ne moraš bojati... nećeš ništa osjetiti uz anesteziju (ja probala razne varijante, čak i bez ikakve anestezije i nije bilo strašno). Ne mora doći do hiperstimulacije iako ih imaš 20ak. Pit ćeš puno tekućine nakon punkcije i mirovati.

I sad kad imaš 10 postova imaš pravo slanja i primanja privatnih poruka. Imaš jednu pp od mene u svom inboxu (pogledaj pri vrhu ekrana)  :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## Watson

AuroraBlu,jesi dobila pp?

----------


## Denny

*Watson*, meni je punkciju radila dr. Aračić i sve je prošlo savršeno. Glavno je da ti dr. Poljak bude na transferu, a hoće. 

Bromergon je zaista učinkovit u prevenciji hiperstimulacije (iako mu je prava namjena snižavanje prolaktina). Ja ga pijem već dugo, a pila sam ga i u postupku  i pomogao mi je da se hiperstimulacija ne razbukta. Nastavila sam piti Bromergon sve do 12. tjedna trudnoće, i nisam imala apsolutno nikakvih nuspojava ni mučnina. 

Pij dosta tekućine već sada, ako par dana nakon transfera osjetiš bolove, javi se doktoru, jer u slučaju da ipak otkriju laganu hiperstimulaciju vjerojatno ti neće dati onaj drugi Choragon. 

Sretno, i ne boj se punkcije, bit će gotovo prije nego što se anađeš, a i dobit ćeš nešto za bolove, omamljivanje i lokalni anestetik.

----------


## Watson

*Denny*,nadam se da će sve dobro proć...hvala na podršci. :Heart:

----------


## slava77

mojca čestitam  :Very Happy: 

svim curama koje se pripremaju na postupak ili su već bile želim puno sriće ˇ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ja sam bila u sridu na našoj 2 inseminaciji....sad cekam jos tjedan dana pa da mogu betu vadit ili test radit  :Heart:

----------


## sildad

Ajme Mojca nemaš pojma koliko mi je drago. Čestitam ti od srca. 
Baš mi je žao šta nisam stigla na kavicu.
Aurora, ja se nadam da u ožujku startam ponovno. Nisam baš puno po forumu, ali vas ćirnem tu i tamo. Kad ti počinješ? Nisam zaboravila na naš dogovor za kavu.

----------


## Mojca

Hvala curke. 
Svima želim nasmješeno proljeće na Trsteniku! Joj da mi je čarobni štapić, pa da zamahnem.  :Smile:  

Nek mi nitko ne zamjeri, ali moram ovo reći: Sildad, ti si mi posebno u mislima... iskreno ti se divim i od srca želim najljepšu moguću priču s čarobnim uvodom, mirnom fabulom i presretnim završetko-početkom.   :Smile:  
 :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mojca*, sve ćemo mi sad za tobom (od nas koje još nismo krenule za Denny, Pinky, Gargamelicom...) 
*Sildad*, 1.4. startam. Vidimo se svakako na kavici.

----------


## sildad

*Mojca* 

*Aurora* ja bi onda trebala malo prije tebe krenuti u postupak, al nema veze. Kažeš i Aleksandraj je sa nama u to vrime? Ima li još netko od nas 39+? Pa s kim ću ja čekati betu?  :Smile: 

Ja sam se cure moje već lipo oporavila i psihički i fizički se osjećam dosta snažno i spremna za nove pobjede. 

*Poljubac svima u Cita šaljem ako ovo pročitaju.*  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Ekipa u Citu, drž'te se...  očekivanja su velika, pozitiva isto, savjetujem da ispod prozora od laba stavite navijačku tribinu!  :Very Happy: 
Cure, velike puse i more iskrenih želja i vibrica!  :Heart:

----------


## prima

*Mojca* čestitam  :Very Happy: 

čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*sildad* isprazni pp

----------


## sildad

Ispražnjeno. Sad možeš poslati.

----------


## tantolina

Cure trebam malu pomoć od Vas.....htjeli bi se naručit za konzultacije u Citu.....gledala sam na njihovim stranicama da imaju ord. 1 i ord. 2.....gdje se naručiti.....prihvaćam sve savjete....u koje vrijeme su folikulometrije tamo.....a punkcije i transferi......imam milijun pitanja....imamo još dosta vremena do ponovnog postupka ( u biti se još dvoumimo da li Maribor - na listi smo u 06/2011 ili Cito ) ali treba početi planirati....šogor i šogorica žive na Lastovu pa bi nekako pokušali isplanirat da dio vremena provedemo kod njih.......zahvaljujem na pomoći

----------


## Pinky

naruči se na ord.1 ili pošalji mail sa kratkim opisom svega što si prošla na poljakov mail te upitaj za konzultacije.

----------


## rozalija

mojca bravo draga na prekrasnoj beti. Čestitam od  :Heart: .
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Svim dragim curama puno pusica a jedan ogromni cmokić za pinky i njene dupliće.Sve ste mi drage cure, nemojte se ljutiti ali je Pinky moja najdraža trudnica.

----------


## medena8

> Cure trebam malu pomoć od Vas.....htjeli bi se naručit za konzultacije u Citu.....gledala sam na njihovim stranicama da imaju ord. 1 i ord. 2.....gdje se naručiti.....prihvaćam sve savjete....u koje vrijeme su folikulometrije tamo.....a punkcije i transferi......imam milijun pitanja....imamo još dosta vremena do ponovnog postupka ( u biti se još dvoumimo da li Maribor - na listi smo u 06/2011 ili Cito ) ali treba početi planirati....šogor i šogorica žive na Lastovu pa bi nekako pokušali isplanirat da dio vremena provedemo kod njih.......zahvaljujem na pomoći


Ja ti isto navijam za ord. 1 jer sam sama pacijentica dr. Poljaka, ali sam sigurna da nema razlike ukoliko bi bila pacijentica dr. Šparca, tamo svi rade kao team i nemaš razloga za brigu! Folikulometrije ti budu ili rano ujutro na početku smjene tvoga dr.-a ili oko 13:30 između 2 smjene, punkcija ranim jutrom (meni oba puta u 7:30), a ujutro su uglavnom i transferi! Ako ti treba smještaj, samo se javi, mi još uvijek imamo sobu viška!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Pinky

medena, ordinacije nemaju veze sa doktorima
1. ordinacija je i dr. poljaka i dr. šparca, to je ona gdje svi idemo na preglede ovisno kod kojeg smo doktora. dakle, tamo su i dr. p i dr. š, pravo nasuprot ulaza
2. ordinacija je ona gdje se rade punkcije i transferi, onaj odvojeni dio, desno od ulaza

----------


## medena8

> medena, ordinacije nemaju veze sa doktorima
> 1. ordinacija je i dr. poljaka i dr. šparca, to je ona gdje svi idemo na preglede ovisno kod kojeg smo doktora. dakle, tamo su i dr. p i dr. š, pravo nasuprot ulaza
> 2. ordinacija je ona gdje se rade punkcije i transferi, onaj odvojeni dio, desno od ulaza


Draga, nemoj zamjerit, ja sam ovom turom koma, dobro da išta hvatam, ali evo nisam ni znala da je tako! Hvala i sorry...  :Wink:

----------


## tantolina

Hvala puno na pomoći.....moram još sve pohvatat i organizirat se.....ali mislim da će Cito biti naš izbor....

----------


## linalena

Hej komadi i mi se planiramo preseliti na jedno vrijeme doli, dajte mi pliz malo napišite o dr Š i dr P, kod kojeg ide većina i zašto kod tog a ne kog drugog???? Mi dobili preporuku za drŠ.
Kada rade preko ljeta, tipa 7-8 mjesec??

----------


## Lua

Jutro cure,

evo da se i ja javim,jučer bili na UZV i sad sam na Gonalu. U petak ili subotu prva folikulometrija tako da se i ja selim malo južnije....  :Cool: 

Što se tiče Bromergona ja ga pijem već mjesecima i nisam imala nikakve nus pojave iako sam isto čula razna negativna iskustva.

Pozzdrav i sretno svima!  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

ma medena kakvo zamjeravanje!
ja sam pacijentica dr. š ali igrom slučaja 2 punkcije i 2 transfera mi je radio dr. š a 3 punkcije i 3 transfera dr.p
oba su preeeeedivna, svaki na svoj način.

linalena, ljeto je nezgodno zbog godišnjih, iako je bolje ići u 7. nego u 8. mjesec. dr. p je uglavnom na godišnjem u 8. mjesecu (alka, itd...)

----------


## sara38

Ej, *Pinky*  :Kiss: .. sve mi se čini da ovo ljeto ništa od tvoje alke u Sinju, doći ću ja u tvoj grad pa ćemo napokon na kafe  :Wink: !

----------


## Denny

*Dr. P*. - otvoren, konkretan, stručan - predivan!
*Dr. Š.* - nježan, detaljan, jednako stručan - predivan!
Biraj!  :Grin: 

Samo imaj na umu da oni rade timski, i lako je moguće da ti na punkciji bude onaj drugi. Što se ljeta tiće, nije baš idealno vrijeme jer je uvijek netko na godišnjem, ali ništa zbog toga neće stati, za kojega se odlučiš, imat ćeš postupak taj mjesec kad je on tu, bilo sedmi ili osmi.

A Alku jedva čekam...  :Klap:

----------


## vedre

evo jučer je bio ET.od 3 vraćen mi je 1 embrij 8-st.ostali se nisu dobro razvili.zadovoljna.jedan ali vrijedan.brojimo dane :Smile:

----------


## tikica

Baš mi je žao što nisam mogla doći na kavicu, valjda će biti još kavica.

Mojca čestitam  :Very Happy:  i hvala na CD-u baš je danas stigao.

----------


## venddy

*vedre* držimo ti fige za betu  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Cure, samo da javim, beta se više nego poduplala i iznosi 437,8. 
Ne znam što da mislim..  :Smile:

----------


## venddy

i ne moj mislit, budi sretna  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## slava77

> Hej komadi i mi se planiramo preseliti na jedno vrijeme doli, dajte mi pliz malo napišite o dr Š i dr P, kod kojeg ide većina i zašto kod tog a ne kog drugog???? Mi dobili preporuku za drŠ.
> Kada rade preko ljeta, tipa 7-8 mjesec??


obadva su podjednako stručna...samo imaju drugačije pristupe...
P. je više izravan, direktan, možda malo i "drzak"..Š. je nježan, šaljiv, nasmijan...meni savršen :Heart: 
ja sam Š. pacijentica jer mi takav pristup više paše, al i P. je odličan...

----------


## slava77

> Cure, samo da javim, beta se više nego poduplala i iznosi 437,8. 
> Ne znam što da mislim..


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  daješ mi nadu

----------


## Mojca

> i ne moj mislit, budi sretna


Wenddy, ti ko da me cijeli život poznaješ!  :Smile:  "Nemoj mislit!" Najbolji savjet za mene control freeka!
Dat ću sve od sebe da ne mislim.  :Smile:

----------


## aleksandraj

Mojca, bravooo.
Sildad, ja jos uvijek mozgam kada mi je najboplje krenuti...femara je kod mene i cekam ciklus. Pijem DHEA pa ga zelim sto vise popiti. Mislim da je Marnie rekla da se treba prije postupka piti oko 3 mjeseca. Ja sam pila u desetom mjesecu, ali onda sam pauzirala do sijecnja jer nisam mogla nabaviti tablete...sada ih ponovo pijem pa hocu prije postupka popiti barem 120 tableta (3 dnevno)..onda odma slijedeci ciklus uzimam femaru..po mom to je cetvrti mjesec, dakle vidimo se. I bravo za pozitivu cuj jedna ostvarena trudnoca daje puno vise sanse u slijedecem postupku

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Aleksandraj*, meni je dr. P. rekao da moram uzimati Dhea 6 tjedana, 3 tablete dnevno. Upravo sam ga danas kupila i počela, taman će bit 6 tjedana do postupka. Inače, na njima piše da je baš zabranjeno uzimanje u trudnoći.

----------


## maja_st

> Cure, samo da javim, beta se više nego poduplala i iznosi 437,8. 
> Ne znam što da mislim..


Bravo, bravo!!!!! mogli bi stvarno bit i Đuro i Matilda.......kako pjesma kaže: "opusti se i uživaj....."

----------


## Pinky

> Ej, *Pinky* .. sve mi se čini da ovo ljeto ništa od tvoje alke u Sinju, doći ću ja u tvoj grad pa ćemo napokon na kafe !


meni očekivani datum poroda pada na vikend alke  :Laughing:  jesmo to nas 3 sinjana lipo uslikali (romac, poljak i ja)
još da divni milinović nije zatvorio rodilište pa da rodim u sinju, grrrr

vedre, 8. stanična junačina će napraviti svoje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

je vas lipo čitati, konačno je ova tema živnula, sve pršti pozitivom i skorotrudnicama  :Heart:

----------


## aleksandraj

> *Aleksandraj*, meni je dr. P. rekao da moram uzimati Dhea 6 tjedana, 3 tablete dnevno. Upravo sam ga danas kupila i počela, taman će bit 6 tjedana do postupka. Inače, na njima piše da je baš zabranjeno uzimanje u trudnoći.


Vidjela sam to pa cu prestati nakon transfera, u PUPO fazi...ala ce nas biti starih koka u CITA, moramo im poboljsati statistiku  :Wink: 
Vedre, drzim palceve, cuvaj bebu i uzivaj~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## aleksandraj

Pinky, bas bilo U SRIDU.....bogme u CITA sve alkari, zato dobro i ciljaju

----------


## sara38

> Pinky, bas bilo U SRIDU.....bogme u CITA sve alkari, zato dobro i ciljaju


Imam i ja kući jednog alkara, ali neće u sridu pa neće  :Embarassed: !!

----------


## Denny

> Pinky, bas bilo U SRIDU.....bogme u CITA sve alkari, zato dobro i ciljaju


Veeeeliki potpis!  :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## sildad

Aleksandraj i Aurora, daj me malo informirajte zbog čega pijete DHEA?

----------


## Mojca

Maja_st, čekaš petak ili ćeš ipak malo ranije?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Sildad*, kopiram odgovor dr.R.sa "zdravlje i život" :

DHEA je dijetetski prirpravak koji nadomješta prirodni DHEA-S kojeg stvara nadbubrežna žlijezda. Točna funkcija tog hormona se ne zna, osim da sudjeluje u brojnim metaboličkim, ali i imunološkim reakcijama. S obzirom da s dobi hormon postupno opada, mnogi ga smatraju "hormonom mladosti". 
Zadnjih je godina hit uzimanja pripravaka, i koliko je poznato, nema nikakve štete od njega.

----------


## sildad

To sam i ja pročitala samo me zanima svrha uzimanja kod vas dvije. Valjda dr. P. smatra da meni ne treba malo tog hormona mladosti kad mi nije ništa spomenuo.  :Laughing:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Sildad*, nije to nego ga ove godine nisi vidjela  :Smile:  budući da (kako ti vidim iz potpisa) ti tek ove godine navršavaš 40 - preporučit će ti to ove godine  :Laughing:  - to je za žene od 40.na više  :Smile:

----------


## Denny

Nisam ni ja to pila. *Sildad,* valjda smo mi dovoljno mlađahne... :Laughing:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Denny*, ne guraj se di ti nije (još) misto  :Cool:

----------


## vedre

fala svim curama na vibrama.
dobro je Pinky napisala da trenutno sve pršti pozitivom :Smile: cure držite se :Smile:

----------


## matto

Cure pozdravi, samo da se kratko ubacim na forum 
mi smo naime preseli u novo ljubavno gnijezdo :Zaljubljen:  
pa nisam bila umrežena danima, 

Meni je Rozalija rekla da ovu DHEA koriste bodybuilderi, pa mi je to doc. P. vjerojatno propisao jer je znao da ću preseljavati i nositi puno stvari za što će mi trebati mišice :Laughing: , ovo je bilo malo neozbiljno, 
a ozbiljno je da ta DHEA, što god da bila, stvarno djeluje :Wink:  
kakva će biti kvaliteta jajnih stanica ne znam, ali se možda zbog preseljenja u novo gnijezdo, sunčanih dana, ili baš DHEA-e  osjećam kao da sam tek na početku braka, ako me razumijete :Wink:

----------


## aleksandraj

Matto, pa mozda i ne budes trebala Cito  :Wink:

----------


## rozalija

> Matto, pa mozda i ne budes trebala Cito


Potpisujem, možda novo ljubavno gnijezdo i ovo naše mostarsko sunce urodi jednim + iz kućne radinosti.

----------


## sildad

I ja sam naletjela na neki bodybuilderski forum kad sam proguglala o DHEA-S. Prije mjesec dana sam navršila 40, pa će valjda i meni to prepisati, mada se na tom forumu spominje da ga nema smisla uzimati prije 50-te. U svakom slučaju u postupku sam za mjesec dana pa je sad ionako kasno da ga počnem uzimati. U svakom slučaju pitat ću dr. P. čim ga vidim.

----------


## Denny

AB, a šta sam ja bidna znala šta je sad taj DHEA. Kud sva raja, tud i mali Mujo!  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Matto draga, proljeće, novo gnijezdo... woow, možda te i iznenadi! A sad još i DHEA!  :Very Happy:  
A ako ne, ja te čekam u Virusa. Naši alkari će već nešto smisliti! 
Pusu veliku ti šaljemo ja i dvije lupalice!

----------


## aleksandraj

Sildad, Hanumica Fata je dosta o tome pisala i tada sam prvi put cula za to....Sada mi je dr. P . rekao da uzimam 3x1 u cilju boljih js...mislim da je to za nas preko 40.

----------


## Mojca

Na 39+ se već ranije pisao o DHEA, pa sam i ja bila u dvojbi da li da uzimam ili ne... ne budi lijena išla sam izvaditi DHEA-S i on mi je blizu gornje granice  6.14 (ref. vrijednosti 1.8-7.7). Pričala sam sa svojim hematologom (dragi iskusni primarij s puno godina starosti i iskustva ali umom otvorenim za "novotarije") i pitala ga za neutralani savijet što misli o uzimanju DHEA zbog MPO, pogledao je nalaz i rekao: ovo je ok, nema potrebe dodatno opterećivati jetru. 
Kad sam dr. Š. pitala za DHEA i pokazala nalaz, rekao je da nije obavezno, da ostavlja meni na izbor. Ja sam odlučila da ga ne uzimam, ali bi da mi je nalaz ispod srednje vrijednosti sigurno bi bila postupila drugačije.

----------


## žanet

Mojca,čestitam!!!Veselite se i uživaj!
Vedre,želim ti veliku betu!

Svima onima koji se misle za doktora;moje mišljenje je da ne mogu falit.Ja sam kod dr.Šparca i prezadovoljna sam.Dr.Poljak mi je bio na punkciji i isto tako je bio predivan.Izabrala sam tako što sam nazvala i pitala koji od njih dva ima prvi slobodni termin.

----------


## Watson

Evo i mene,punkcija prošla.Malo bolna zbog slijepljenog i zabačenog lijevog jajnika.Sve u svemu,prošlo je i ja zadovoljna.Dobili smo 10 stanica.Rekli su će forsirati da idemo na blastice,ali da će me sutra zvati.Punkciju je radio dr. Š. i stvarno sam zadovoljna pristupom.
Upravo me zvao dr. Poljak da pita kako sam.Stvarno je zlatan(za one koje su u nedoumici).
Sim curama želim sreću i da što prije dođete do malih smotuljaka. :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

> Svima onima koji se misle za doktora;moje mišljenje je da ne mogu falit.Ja sam kod dr.Šparca i prezadovoljna sam.Dr.Poljak mi je bio na punkciji i isto tako je bio predivan.Izabrala sam tako što sam nazvala i pitala koji od njih dva ima prvi slobodni termin.


I ja sam na sličan način "izabrala" dr. Š., nazvala, tražila konzultacije, ponudili su mi konzultacije kod dr. Š. i to je bilo to... i prezadovoljna sam. U tih nekoliko puta što sam bila u Citu: kontultacije, folikulometrija, štoperica, punkcija i transfer, upoznala sam cijeli tim, svi redom su odlični i za svaku preporuku. Sestri Janji nikad neću zaboraviti kako me držala za ruku kad je vidjela da mi je frka na punkciji. Svaka čast. Zbilja mislim da su oni tim s dodanom vrijednošću.  :Smile:

----------


## Blekonja

evo ja sam jedna od onih koja je prošla i punkcije i transfere i vodila trudnoću kod njih, sad evo i prvi pregled nakon poroda JA IMAM SAMO RIJEČI HVALE ZA CIJELI TIM. Naime pacijentica sam dr. Š., punkciju su mi radili i jedan i drugi, transfere oba puta dr. Š, a biolog mi je uvijek bio dr. Romac, ali je učestvovala i dr. Baranović, u trudnoći sam jednom prilikom bila i na pregledu kod dr. Poljaka jer nisam osjećala bebu cijeli dan kada sam došla kod njega i rekla mu da sam paničar i da najvjerojatnije paničarim bezveze on je rekao da neka samo ja paničarim da mu je najgore kad mu žena dođe i kaže "evo dva dana nisam čula dite".... super je bio (iako priznajem da sam imala skroz drugačije mišljenje o njemu daaaavno prije mea culpa  :Embarassed: ), jednom sam bila kod njega i kad sam sitno krvarila, o dr. Šparcu mogu samo reći što i Denny *Dr. Š. - nježan, detaljan, jednako stručan - predivan! 

* ma sve u svemu i doktori i sestre su genijalni u svom poslu i kao ljudi, a što je meni jako bitno odnose se prema tebi kao prema čovjeku!!! Cito je po meni za svaku preporuku koga kod izabrali!!!

pozz svima i Mojca čestitam od srca!!!

----------


## Pinky

watson ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu i blastice!
matto ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dhea čudo u sunčanom ljubavnom gnijezdu

mojca, ako može na pp preporuka za hematologa ako je u st-u

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ aurori i svim curama u bilo kojoj fazi dolaska do majčinstva

----------


## Mojca

Pinky, hematolog je u Zagrebu,  prim. Hodžić u poliklinici Simbex.

----------


## Denny

Blekonja, pusa Marijeti!

Ja sam u Cita preko četiri godine. Dr. Poljaka sam izabrala zato jer sam odmah u startu znala koliko je stručan (mislim da je porodio skoro sve žene u mojoj familiji, a neke je i liječio od neplodnosti). Meni je već na prvom pregledu "spasio glavu" jer su mi bili postavili skroz krivu dijagnozu, i od onda je jednostavno "kliknulo". Za njega znam da će mi reći sve, bilo dobro ili loše, alii i učiniti sve da ostvarimo svoj cilj. 
Dr. Šparca sam upoznala prije svoje operacije, i bilo mi je dovoljno samo pet minuta da shvatim da mu se mogu apsolutno prepustiti "pod nož". Štoviše, toliko me smirio da sam imala osjećaj da idem na kavu, a ne na operaciju. Da ne spominjem da su me svaki dan posjećivali i zvali kako sam.

Od tada smo prošli puno pregleda, razgovora, uzv-ova, držanja za ruku... Bilo je i smijeha, i šala, i suza i zagrljaja... Jednostavno, svi su predivni, svak na svoj način, i svak od njih je jednim dijelom zaslužan za ove srečice koje rastu u meni.
Drago mi je što u našem gradu postoji takva klinika, i iskreno se nadam da će usrećiti još mnogo parova, kao što su usrećili i nas.

----------


## Pinky

cure, samo da vam se javim i da se malo oprostim od vas.
ne mogu više pratiti rodu i čitati o svim ovim spontanim oko mene.
evo, upravo sam pročitala da je naša anabanana izgubila bebicu.

bila sam par dana smirena, sad sam opet izluđena.
svima vam želim svu sreću ovog svijeta i što brži put do bebica.
ako organizirate kakvu kavicu, a ja budem u blizini, dolazim, denny će mi javiti.

cmok!!

----------


## sildad

Ako netko ima staža u Cita onda sam to ja. Ja sam njihov pacijent već 9 godina. Tamo se već osjećam kao doma. Ja sam tip osobe koja voli direktan i otvoren pristup, jer smatram da nema dobrog načina da se nekome kaže loša vijest i zbog toga meni dr. Poljak kao tip čovjeka puno više odgovara. U jednoj fazi imala sam problema s njim, ali sad iz ove perspektive vidim da je to zbog toga šta sam ja bila tvrdoglava. Iskreno mi je drago jer vidim da su jako puno napredovali kao klinika i da imaju odlične rezultate.

----------


## Bebel

> Evo i mene,punkcija prošla.Malo bolna zbog slijepljenog i zabačenog lijevog jajnika.Sve u svemu,prošlo je i ja zadovoljna.Dobili smo 10 stanica.Rekli su će forsirati da idemo na blastice,ali da će me sutra zvati.Punkciju je radio dr. Š. i stvarno sam zadovoljna pristupom.
> Upravo me zvao dr. Poljak da pita kako sam.Stvarno je zlatan(za one koje su u nedoumici).
> Sim curama želim sreću i da što prije dođete do malih smotuljaka.


Watson, sjećam te se sa VV-a i od  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti je ovaj ST postupak dobitni

----------


## maja_st

*Watson*, drago mi je da je sve dobro prošlo, sad samo miruj, odmaraj, i iščekuj poziv.....nadam se dobitni....

----------


## maja_st

Drage moje formašice

jutros je pao testić jer nisam izdržala do sutra iako sam sebi čvrsto obećala da hoću.....i nema ništa, - velik ko kuća.......mislim da neću ni ići vadit betu jer to nema baš smisla....

----------


## slava77

curke koliko dana treba proć nakon inseminacije da bi mogla betu vadit?  di u splitu privatno mogu vadit betu i jel znate koja je cijena??

maja  :Sad:

----------


## maja_st

> curke koliko dana treba proć nakon inseminacije da bi mogla betu vadit?  di u splitu privatno mogu vadit betu i jel znate koja je cijena??
> 
> maja


Betu možeš vadit i laboratoriju kraj Cita, a cijena s vađenjem krvi je cca 143,00 kn. Po preporuci dr. 14 dana kasnije, ako izdržiš....

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Majo*, baš mi je žao. Nadam se da si za koji mjesec opet u postupku. Jel to bio stimulirani? Blastice?

*Watson*, od 10 stanica će se stvarno moći izabrati 3 extra super kvalitetne  :Very Happy:  
*Pinky*  :Love: 

Cure  :Bye:

----------


## Denny

> *Majo*, baš mi je žao. Nadam se da si za koji mjesec opet u postupku. Jel to bio stimulirani? Blastice?
> 
> *Watson*, od 10 stanica će se stvarno moći izabrati 3 extra super kvalitetne  
> *Pinky*


Potpis!  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Majo, što Aurora Blu kaže, drugi put mora biti plus.  :Smile:  Hug!

Watson, zvuči super!  :Smile:

----------


## vedre

majo žao mi je.za sve nas uvijek ima nade :Smile: glavu gore i idemo u nove pobjede.drži se

----------


## medena8

Cure drage, evo i mene s punkcije! Ovaj put ovu ludu glavu nisu uspjeli ošamutit  :Grin:  pa sam svega bila svjesna i sve osjetila.... Sama punkcija je bila totalno bezbolna, ali jedno pola sata nakon toga sam mislila da će mi jajnici eksplodirati, a leđa otpasti i digla se na noge pa tražila mužića da me vodi kući. Pustili su me, naravno! Punkciju mi je radio dr Š., a uz njega je bila dr. Baranović koja mi je na odlasku došla reći da imamo 9 JS i mnoštvo plivača  :Very Happy:  , a ja njima da mi se ne javljaju prije ponedjeljka (Valentinovo) jer to moraju biti posebni embriji  :Laughing: 
Pozdrav i  :Kiss:  svima!

----------


## medena8

> *Majo*, baš mi je žao. Nadam se da si za koji mjesec opet u postupku. !
> *Watson*, od 10 stanica će se stvarno moći izabrati 3 extra super kvalitetne  
> *Pinky*


A ovo potpisujem!

----------


## vedre

*watson i medena8* bravo za 10js.svaka čast cure.bit će to jaki borci.sretnooo :Smile: baš mi je drago kada su ovako lipe vijesti.

----------


## medena8

> *watson i medena8* bravo za 10js.svaka čast cure.bit će to jaki borci.sretnooobaš mi je drago kada su ovako lipe vijesti.


 
Hvalaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Watson

Cure drage,hvala vam!!
*Maja* draga,žao mi je... :Sad: 
*Medena,*sretno u labu
*Babel* ,često puta te se sjetim...

----------


## venddy

*Maja* jako mi je žao  :Love: 
*Medena i Watson*  sretno u labu  :Heart:

----------


## maja_st

[QUOTE=AuroraBlu;1810749]*Majo*, baš mi je žao. Nadam se da si za koji mjesec opet u postupku. Jel to bio stimulirani? Blastice?

AuroraBlu......postupak je bio kao ovaj što tebe čeka u travnju..femara+menopuri....mislim da sam ja s postupcima gotova i da odsad vjerujem u čuda..... posvetit ću se sebi, mojoj zvjezdici i mužu......

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Majo*, puno nas je na dan neg.bete zaključilo da je to to... a onda se nakon par dana opet pojavi tračak nade i volje za dalje... ja se nadam da će i kod tebe tako, jer još ti je rano za odustajanje. Ali ako si ti mirna sa svojom odlukom, onda je to ispravna odluka. Uostalom, odluka ne mora bit definitivna  :Smile: 

(reci mi samo: jesu li išli na blastice kod tebe?)

*Medena*, odlično!!!

----------


## maja_st

[QUOTE=AuroraBlu;1810996]*Majo*, puno nas je na dan neg.bete zaključilo da je to to... a onda se nakon par dana opet pojavi tračak nade i volje za dalje... ja se nadam da će i kod tebe tako, jer još ti je rano za odustajanje. Ali ako si ti mirna sa svojom odlukom, onda je to ispravna odluka. Uostalom, odluka ne mora bit definitivna  :Smile: 

(reci mi samo: jesu li išli na blastice kod tebe?)

meni je transfer bio treći dan, koja je to faza ne znam?! nisma se baš ufurala u terminologiju, jer mi je prvi IVF uspio iz prve....

a odluka da mi ovo bude zadnji ivf, ma ne znam, sada mislim tako, a hoće li mi opet past na pamet, ne znam.....ipak sam još malo 40+ .....i  ne znam koliko bi trebalo čekat s obirom na kombinaciju femara+menopuri....

----------


## medena8

*Watson,* hvala draga, isto želim i tebi!  :Gumi-gumi:   :Heart: 
*venddy*,* AuroraBlu*, hvala vam drage moje, sretno u vašim daljnjim planovima  :Zaljubljen: 

A, *Majo*, što se tebe tiče, slažem se sa AB  :Wink: 

Da koga ne izostavim,  :Kiss:  ostalima!

----------


## maja_st

*medena8*, sretno u postupku, vidim da je punkcija bila uspješna, sad samo tako dalje......

----------


## medena8

> .....i ne znam koliko bi trebalo čekat s obirom na kombinaciju femara+menopuri....


*Majo*, meni ti je ovo 2. takav postupak (Femara+Menopuri) i to se smatra polustimuliranim postupkom nakon kojeg trebaš napraviti pauzu od samo jednog ciklusa...
Što god odlučila, sretno!  :Wink:

----------


## medena8

Hvala ti, nadam se da će izabrati najbolje od moje ljubavi i mene ...  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## aleksandraj

Anabanana  :Crying or Very sad:  iskreno mi je zao zbog tvoje mrvice

----------


## medena8

> Anabanana  iskreno mi je zao zbog tvoje mrvice


_X_ 

P.S. Gdje ste to pročitale, ja nisam našla?

----------


## crvenkapica77

ajme,ajme .... :Sad: .uzas ,
 anabanana :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Mojca

[QUOTE=maja_st;.... jer mi je prvi IVF uspio iz prve....

a odluka da mi ovo bude zadnji ivf, ma ne znam, sada mislim tako, a hoće li mi opet past na pamet, ne znam.....ipak sam još malo 40+ .....i  ne znam koliko bi trebalo čekat s obirom na kombinaciju femara+menopuri....[/QUOTE]

*Maja, prvi iz prvog pokušaja, drugi iz drugog... ne posustaj!*  :Love:

----------


## Watson

*Mojca*,pitanje za tebe.Vidim da si putovala za Zg. poslije transfera.Zanima me koliko dana poslije?Svakako ću se konzultirati sa dr.,ali me sve jedno zanima.

----------


## Mojca

> *Mojca*,pitanje za tebe.Vidim da si putovala za Zg. poslije transfera.Zanima me koliko dana poslije?Svakako ću se konzultirati sa dr.,ali me sve jedno zanima.


Transfer je bio u četvrtak oko 12.30, a krenuli smo doma u petak oko 11.00. Ali kažu cure da možeš i ranije. Išli smo autoputem, auto je velik, spustila sam sic i gotovo ležala svo vrijeme.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> *Mojca*,pitanje za tebe.Vidim da si putovala za Zg. poslije transfera.Zanima me koliko dana poslije?Svakako ću se konzultirati sa dr.,ali me sve jedno zanima.


ja sam isto putovala  iz ZG  za Dalmaciju  ca. 4h  voznje  ....mislili smo ostat  dan  poslije t.,ali mi je dr.B  rekao  mogu odmah...tako ja sa stola  na put   :Smile: 
ali ne mislim uopce da se zbog toga nije primilo

----------


## matto

Tantolina, evo jedno, veteransko razmišljanje  
U našem "Malom mistu" doc. P. je  :Naklon:  pa sam se tim vođena i odlučila za doc. P. čak su mi i postavljali pitanja kako mi je pošlo za rukom vjerujući da za to treba neka posebna procedura. Kasnije se ispostavilo da je to bio odličan izbor, a kad na taj izbor sada gledam s neke veteranske, vremenske udaljenosti mislim da sam svjesno ili nesvjesno izabrala doc. koji ima karakterne osobine ljudi iz kraja u kojem sam odrasla, Doc.P. nema suvišnih riječi, sve ti je jasno nakon par rečenica, nema uljepšavanja situacije nego 'gola istina' ma kakva bila i na kraju a možda najvažnije za mene izvrstan smisao za humor (evo upravo se smijem sama u uredu nakon njegove zadnje poruke). Doc Š. mi je bio na punkciji jednom i imam samo riječi hvale za njega iako me pomalo bilo strah te punkcije. To je neki neobjašnjivi strah od doc. Š. ili pak strah pohranjen negdje duboko u nesvjesno jer je doc. Š. potvrdio da srce moje mrvice ne kuca. 

Alesandraj ne mozgaj uvjerena sam da je DHEA već počela djelovati, ne misliš valjda da ću u veljači/ožujku sama u postupak.
Pinkice, „mama zna najbolje“, uradi onako kako misliš da je najbolje, a nadam se da uskoro pijemo kavicu u Virusa
Denny, tebi i curama :Kiss: , nadam se da ćemo se sresti uskoro i da će dan nalikovati ovom današnjem, Danas sam pila kavicu s Rozalijom i Jelenom, pa sam pod tim dojmom cijeli dan, iskreno prekrasna djevojčica porculanskog tena prava princeza u svom životu odavno nisam vidjela nešto ljepše, 
nemojte mi se smijati. 

Ponovno sam počela pisati poduže postove, neće me valjda, mene veteranku, uhvatiti euforija od postupka. Gledam u kutijicu oni 'kontra' pilula još su dvije ostale. U hladnjak polako pristižu pokloni (Rozalija još jednom hvala) u ladici plavi paketić od Stefani mislim da ću raspakovati slijedeći tjedan i naravno uporno za sobom nosim igračku plavog leptira kojeg sam kupila još prošlog ljeta....

----------


## Denny

Aaaaaa... predivno!  :Klap:  *Matto* jedva čekam proljeće!  :Very Happy: 
A Jelenčicu ću i ja upoznati jednog ljeta!  :Heart:

----------


## slava77

cure recite mi da li vi privatno idete na IVF/ICSI tj. plaćate punu cijenu ili ste se uspile upisat preko HZZO-a ??

----------


## vedre

dobar dan cure.evo neka tuga me na momente uvati,al borin se.evo jedna za prijatelje:
"Možda nisu uvijek pored tebe, možda ih ne viđas često, možda imaju probleme svoje, bitno je samo da znaš da te vole, i da prijatelji uvijek postoje!"

----------


## Mojca

> dobar dan cure.evo neka tuga me na momente uvati,al borin se.evo jedna za prijatelje:
> "Možda nisu uvijek pored tebe, možda ih ne viđas često, možda imaju probleme svoje, bitno je samo da znaš da te vole, i da prijatelji uvijek postoje!"


Istina... pjesnički rečeno: prijatelji su poput zvijezda, iako ih ne vidiš stalno, oni su tu.

----------


## medena8

Evo mene opet... Nakon onako lijepih jučerašnjih vijesti, današnji dan i nije počeo baš sjajno... Ranim jutrom zvono telefona, Dr. Baranović s druge strane i loše vijesti. Jako puno (kaže: kao i prošli put) nezrelih stanica kod mene, mužev uzorak gotovo katastrofa... moje stanice ostavili ne bi li sazrile do danas, a on da dođe ponovno dat sjeme... Otišao i dao, dobila još par poziva, situacija nije obećavajuća, ali je uzorak MM-a jakooooo dobar (ovaj put ozbiljno) i bilo bi super da je takav bio jučer ... Sutra će me opet zvat i reći mi šta dalje, ako uopće... Lagano ludim i već u glavi otpisujem ovaj postupak....  :Sad:  
Eto, morala sam se izjadati, s vama je sve punoooooo lakše!!! 
Ljubim vas!  :Bye:

----------


## Watson

*Medena*,ne gubi nadu... :Love:

----------


## aleksandraj

Medena, i ovdje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za ipak tri blastice

----------


## medena8

> *Medena*,ne gubi nadu...


Hvala ti, draga! 
Ja sam ti pretemperamentna i poludim na brzinu pa se smirim... Ne gubim nadu za inače, samo se ovaj put ne nadam previše  :Wink:  Neću odustati dok ne budem mama  :Smile:

----------


## medena8

Hvala, *Aleksandraj*, stvarno je s vama sve ljepše i jednostavnije... a ja se nekad susprezala od pisanja... luda  :Smile: 
Idem se sad lijepo sredit i na koncert Jelene Rozge u Areni, nije neki izbor, al' ću se bar dobro nasmijat i proveselit s curama....
 :Kiss:  svima!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

medena   sretno ,  nek zavrsi najbolje  !!!!

----------


## medena8

Netko je od vas spomenuo da Cito radi čuda... Utoliko, jučerašnji nam se dan računa kao dan punkcije (zbog "čekanja" na moje stanice i ponovnog davanja sjemena mm-a), a dr. Romac je zadovoljan razvojem situacije...  :Very Happy:  Vjerovatno neće biti blastice, ali će biti 3d *Valentinovski* embrij(i)  :Zaljubljen: , kaže mi Stefi "upravo onakao kako si htjela"  :Smile:  
Hvala vam, cure, još jednom!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## delfin

*Medena*, za tvoj Valentinovski embrij! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~

----------


## vedre

*medena8*-14.02.sretnoooo :Smile:

----------


## inaa

pozdrav svima! ja sam nova na ovom forumu,čitam vas već neko vrijeme ali sam s registrila tek sada. Još prije deset godina,nakon dijagnoze azoospermija rečeno nam je da dijete možemo dobiti samo metodom ICSI TESSA.Tada smi išli u vv te privatno u MMC Zagreb.Ogulili nas doslovno u MMC-u( prof. K.) Odustali smo od daljeg pokušavanja ponajprije zbog financijskiih razloga.Danas je situacija bolja,daleko bolja,rekla bih.A u nama se javlja već godinama potisnuta želja... pokušati opet! I tako čitajući ovaj forum,razmišljajući da li opet i gdje,Maribor ili Split, donijela sam odluku,Cito Split.Išla na konzultacije,muž uradio FSH,dobila upute koje papire i nalze uraditi i ako stignem to sve pribaviti javiti se koji dan ped menzes da se dogovorim oko terapije.Malo me zbunilo to što Dr. P nije tražio nalaze hormona kao oni prije,vidim da su neke od vas to radile prije postuika,je li to nužno ili...? 
 Nadam se da je ovo početak novog druženja i da ćemo dijeliti mnogo sretnih trenutaka,a onih manje sretnih neka bude jako malo  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:

----------


## medena8

*Vedre*, *delfin *

----------


## crvenkapica77

sretno  !!!!  meni je taj dr. Romac pravi maher....iako sam ga imala prilike samo jednom vidjet  i na punkciji skroz  mutno  , obozavam ga  i  vjerujem u njega  ,mada  su js  odradile u tvom slucaju  same od sebe  nesto mislim da bi u drugoj klinici  vec odustali i rekli  to je to, nezrele i  bog.

----------


## medena8

> sretno !!!! meni je taj dr. Romac pravi maher....iako sam ga imala prilike samo jednom vidjet i na punkciji skroz mutno , obozavam ga i vjerujem u njega ,mada su js odradile u tvom slucaju same od sebe nesto mislim da bi u drugoj klinici vec odustali i rekli to je to, nezrele i bog.


Hvala ti!  :Kiss: 

Upravo tako, danas sam dobila i osobnu poruku od Dr. P. u kojoj mi obećaje da nema odustajanja dok ne budem trudna! Nemam riječi, jednostavno Cito  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## prima

> Malo me zbunilo to što Dr. P nije tražio nalaze hormona kao oni prije,vidim da su neke od vas to radile prije postuika,je li to nužno ili...? 
>  Nadam se da je ovo početak novog druženja i da ćemo dijeliti mnogo sretnih trenutaka,a onih manje sretnih neka bude jako malo


pozdrav,
je li tebi sve bilo OK ranije, pa zato dr nije tražio ponavljanje? mislim nije nužno te hormone svaki čas radit, neće se tu stvari baš puno minjat. ono što moraš imat friško su markeri hepatitisa i hiva za vas oboje  (ne stariji od 6 mj.). mislim da dr. ima sasvim dobru sliku stanja iz tvog odgovora na ranije stimulacije

----------


## prima

*medena8* sretno

----------


## vedre

*inaa* cito je jako jako dobar izbor.iako imaju dosta postupaka ipak nema nekih velikih čekanja.svaka im čast.
kako ti je i prima napisala mislim da tribate napravit markere hepat i hiv ne starije od 6mj.da li ste dobili od dr te papire?
sretno ti i pitaj šta god te zanima :Smile:

----------


## aleksandraj

Medena za jedan lijepi osmostanicni koji ce ostati s tobom slijedecih devet mjeseci~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Inna, nalaz hormona je dobro priloziti, barem zbog terapije ako ti hormini nisu ok..mislim da je po tvojim nalazim dr zakljucio da je to kod tebe u redu. I dobro nam dosla  :Klap:

----------


## venddy

> Hvala ti, draga! 
> Ja sam ti pretemperamentna i poludim na brzinu pa se smirim... Ne gubim nadu za inače, samo se ovaj put ne nadam previše  Neću odustati dok ne budem mama


To je stav,podržavam

----------


## venddy

*inaa* izvadi ti te hormone obavezno, to je samo vađenje krvi, a nemaš pojma što se sve zahvaljujući njima može otkriti. Može biti nešto jednostavno, na što se lako utječe odgovarajućim lijekovima a ti to ne znaš i trudnoća se ne događa. Ja dok nisam izvadila hormone nisam imala pojma koliko mi je visok prolaktin, šanse gotovo da nije ni bilo da se trudnoća ostvari. Male tabletice učinile su čudo za 15 dana, prolaktin pao, trudnoća se dogodila iz prvog IVF-a (na žalost nije se zadržala, ali to je drugi problem)

----------


## marinella

pozdrav svima ja sam nova na forumu ali več neko vrijeme čitam forum.suprug je imao tumor lijevog testisa koji mu je ostranjen a desni nije spušten i nalazi se u ingvinalnom kanalu ali (povremeno se spusti  a može ga i sam spustit)radio je spermiogram i nije pronađena sperma.testesteron je u granici normala a ukupni i slobodni testesteron povišeni.liječnik je rekao za hormone da nisu ni dobri ni loši da ima šanse da treba napraviti punkciju ili biopsiju testisa i vidjeti dali ima spermija u testisu.molim vasjeli netko imao slićnih problema  ima te li koji savjet šta da radimo di da idemo.hvala

----------


## inaa

I ja sam pomislila da Dr. vjerovatno misli da ne treba pa mi nije ni rekao. 
@venddyšto predlažeš da sljedeći put pitam dr.? Mislila sam i ovaj ,ali vidim on ništa ,a meni žao da možda ne otežem početak postupka. A i ja sam nekada , prije prvog postuka, imala visok prolaktin,pila bromergon i vratila ga u normalu. 
Od dr. sam dobila papir da izvadim te markere,vjenčani list( to mi glupo i smiješno,ali valjda neki zakon) i još neke papire

----------


## Mury

Evo i mene na ovoj temi :Smile: . U subotu bili u CITO kod dr. Poljaka, sve samo riječi hvale, nisam se nadala da će mi čovjek odgovoriti tako brzo i stručno na skoro sva pitanja koja sam ga htjela pitati, sve je već odmah rekao, i to na nama razumljivi jezik! Dogovorili smo u 6 mj. postupak ( kombinacija PICSI, IMSI i OOSIGHT)  -želim sve moguće metode odabira :Grin: .
Do tada napraviti nalaze trombofilije i kariograme ( kako bi se otkrili eventualni uzroci mojih neuspjelih trudnoća), pijenje folne kiseline, te 6 tj. prije postupka DHEA (3x1) - nažalost, uz nizak AHM imam i mali broj antralnih folikula, posebno na lijevom jajniku ( ovaj ciklus samo jedan antralni na l.j.  :Sad: )!
Svima vam želim uspješne postupke, i što veći broj CITO beba :Heart:

----------


## medena8

*Mury*, dobro nam došla!  :Love: 

Cure, sretno vam Valentinovo, volite se , mazite i pazite (ma cijelu godinu, naravno, ali danas uz koji neočekivani znak pažnje  :Wink:  ) !!!
Evo ja se nalijevam vodom i imam transfer u 10:30  :Klap:  , možda se ova priča i dobro završi, tko zna ...  :Smile: 

Ljubim vas!!!  :Heart:

----------


## inaa

@ Mury dobro došla - :Smile:  
@Medena8 sretnooooo od srca,želim ti veeeliku betu 
Cure, sretno Valentinovo

----------


## venddy

*inaa* izvadi one standardne hormone, nema smisla da ideš u postupak bez da si sigurna da je sve ok. prolaktin, T3, T4, TSH, FSH, LH, E2-estradiol, ukupni testosteron (sve ovo 3. dan ciklusa) i progesteron (22.dan). Ako si imala već problema sa prolaktinom ne bi bilo dobro da ga i sada ne provjeriš (ukoliko nisi više na tableticama)

----------


## Jelena

*Mury*, zašto oosight ako si low responder? Na kakvu ćete stimulaciju ići?

----------


## prima

> pozdrav svima ja sam nova na forumu ali več neko vrijeme čitam forum.suprug je imao tumor lijevog testisa koji mu je ostranjen a desni nije spušten i nalazi se u ingvinalnom kanalu ali (povremeno se spusti  a može ga i sam spustit)radio je spermiogram i nije pronađena sperma.testesteron je u granici normala a ukupni i slobodni testesteron povišeni.liječnik je rekao za hormone da nisu ni dobri ni loši da ima šanse da treba napraviti punkciju ili biopsiju testisa i vidjeti dali ima spermija u testisu.molim vasjeli netko imao slićnih problema  ima te li koji savjet šta da radimo di da idemo.hvala


dobrodošla,
nemam neki pametan savjet, osim da mislim da je Cito kod ovakve dijagnoze dobar izbor. (imamo mi tu _bar_ jednu TESA trudnicu iz Cita). Pošto je dijagnoza malo rijeđa, možda da i tu  azoo malo pogledaš

----------


## medena8

> pozdrav svima ja sam nova na forumu ali več neko vrijeme čitam forum.suprug je imao tumor lijevog testisa koji mu je ostranjen a desni nije spušten i nalazi se u ingvinalnom kanalu ali (povremeno se spusti a može ga i sam spustit)radio je spermiogram i nije pronađena sperma.testesteron je u granici normala a ukupni i slobodni testesteron povišeni.liječnik je rekao za hormone da nisu ni dobri ni loši da ima šanse da treba napraviti punkciju ili biopsiju testisa i vidjeti dali ima spermija u testisu.molim vasjeli netko imao slićnih problema ima te li koji savjet šta da radimo di da idemo.hvala


*marinella*, dobro nam došla i što prije našla rješenje za vaš problem!  :Love: 
Prima ti je sve lijepo i točno napisala  :Smile:

----------


## Watson

Danas obavljen transfer 2 blastice.Slijedi čekanje... :Cekam: 
Mury :Heart: 
Medena,još jednom sretnoooo...

----------


## vedre

cure sritno vam valentinovo.
*watson medena8* sritno cure.uživajte

----------


## inaa

> pozdrav svima ja sam nova na forumu ali več neko vrijeme čitam forum.suprug je imao tumor lijevog testisa koji mu je ostranjen a desni nije spušten i nalazi se u ingvinalnom kanalu ali (povremeno se spusti  a može ga i sam spustit)radio je spermiogram i nije pronađena sperma.testesteron je u granici normala a ukupni i slobodni testesteron povišeni.liječnik je rekao za hormone da nisu ni dobri ni loši da ima šanse da treba napraviti punkciju ili biopsiju testisa i vidjeti dali ima spermija u testisu.molim vasjeli netko imao slićnih problema  ima te li koji savjet šta da radimo di da idemo.hvala


 dijagnoa MM je azoospermija.U ejakulatu uopće nema spermija. Najprije sm0o radili FSH,uredan FSH ti je dobar prognostički znak,znači da bi u testisima trebalo biti bar nekolika spermija,a to ti je dovoljno za ICSI. Dakle sada bi trebali uraditi biopsiju ili punkciju,ako pronađu nešto znači da spermiogeneza postoji i u obzir dolazi TESSA. kod MM je u jednom testisu nađeno nekoliko spermija i bilo je dovoljno,ali je vještica došla i gotovo. Sada smo ponovo u postupku u cito-Split,mislim da su ti oni super i da ti mogu pomoći.

----------


## Mury

Hvala vam na dobrodošlici :Smile: .
Jelena, nisam ja low responder ( u jedoj stimulaciji dobila 12j.s. - 2009.g., u drugoj 9 j.s.- 2010.g.). Tada sam bila na Gonalima ( 3-4 amp. dnevno). Dr. P misli da je to prejaka stimulacija, i da ja nisam za Gonale, nego Menopure ( FSH mi je 6, a LH 3), te će mi ići kratki protokol sa menopurima ( dugi protokol nije za mene zbog smanjene zalihe j.s. - koliko sam skužila). Dakle, dosadašnje reakcije su bile dobre, ali je ipak za moje godine prejaka bila doza stimulacije, a dugim protokolom ne želi mi iscrpiti ionako malu zalihu j.s. Desni jajnik ipak ima 10ak antralnih folikula :Smile: , lijevi je zakazao. Ipak se nadam da će i ovaj put biti više od 3j.s. kako bi se imalo što odabarati.
Watson i Medena želim vam za par dana ogromne beturine :Heart:

----------


## Lua

Ej cure,

imam jedno-dva pitanja: u koliko sati su obično punkcije i transferi?

Hvala i pozdrav!

Dobro došle nove cure.
P.S. Mury i ja sam bila u subotu ujutro u Citu... :Smile:

----------


## medena8

> Ej cure,
> 
> imam jedno-dva pitanja: u koliko sati su obično punkcije i transferi?
> 
> Hvala i pozdrav!
> 
> Dobro došle nove cure.
> P.S. Mury i ja sam bila u subotu ujutro u Citu...


Evo iz mog iskustva, punkcija oba puta u 7:30, a transfer oko 10:00, s tim da sam danas čula da su dogovorili za sutra 3 transfera, u 10, 11 i 12 sati  :Smile: 

Pozz i tebi!

----------


## Jelena

> Jelena, nisam ja low responder ( u jedoj stimulaciji dobila 12j.s. - 2009.g., u drugoj 9 j.s.- 2010.g.).


Ja sam nekako zaključila iz niskog AMH kojeg si spomenula.

----------


## Mury

Lua...u kojoj ste fazi vi, jel bio razgovor, ili...? Mi smo onaj par što smo zadnji ostali  :Smile: 



> Ja sam nekako zaključila iz niskog AMH kojeg si spomenula.


 - sreća desni jajnik je još dobar, ali lijevi je valjda pri kraju - dr. je napomenuo da su mi jake stimulacije postarale jajnike, ali imam i genetsku predispoziciju za ranu menopauzu  :Sad:

----------


## mare41

> Ja sam nekako zaključila iz niskog AMH kojeg si spomenula.


 AMH od 13,8 nije nizak (iako je ispod granice) i odgovara tom broju antralnih (za tu dob je relativno niži, al sasvim je ok za takve lijepe reakcije).

----------


## maja_st

*Watson*.....želim ti veeeeliku splitsku betu.....
*medena8*...sretno ......

----------


## Mury

Mare41 :Love:  - volim čuti takve riječi, djeluju umirujuće :Smile: !
Iako sam svjesna da imam manje vremena u odnosu na cure sa višim AMH  mojih godina. Ali dobro, za godinu dana ću odbrojavati dane do termina :Grin:

----------


## lela77

Pozdrav cure!!
Ja sam u totalnoj zbunjoli,ciklusi su mi svakih 28-33 dana a danas mi je treći dan da mi kasni.
Ciklusi su mi uredni i gotovo mi nikada ne kasni,jednom mi se prije 6 mjeseci dogodilo da mi je kasnila ali to je bilo više od napetosti i iščekivanja jer psiha čuda čini....
Tada sam radila test i naravno razočarala se i sada me vuče da ga kupim ali se bojim razočarenja pa mislim da je možda bolje da još malo pričekam.
Što se tiče "simptoma",osjećaj mi je skoro isti kao kad trebam dobit i u nekoliko navrata dnevno mi se dogodi da imam lagane grčeve koji nakon par sekundi prođu a popratna pojava su mi vjetrovi. Nervoza,prejedanje,bolne grudi...to su mi standardni PMS simptomi tako da mi sa te strane ništa nije čudno.

----------


## aleksandraj

> Danas obavljen transfer 2 blastice.Slijedi čekanje...
> Mury
> Medena,još jednom sretnoooo...


evo nam jos jedne trudnice  :Very Happy:

----------


## AuroraBlu

> evo nam jos jedne trudnice


He he, i meni se čini  :Smile:

----------


## Watson

Drage moje,iz vaših usta u božje uši!!!
hvala vam!

----------


## venddy

*lela77* s tobom nadam se evo i još jedne trudnice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Pinky

> Pozdrav cure!!
> Ja sam u totalnoj zbunjoli,ciklusi su mi svakih 28-33 dana a danas mi je treći dan da mi kasni.
> Ciklusi su mi uredni i gotovo mi nikada ne kasni,jednom mi se prije 6 mjeseci dogodilo da mi je kasnila ali to je bilo više od napetosti i iščekivanja jer psiha čuda čini....
> Tada sam radila test i naravno razočarala se i sada me vuče da ga kupim ali se bojim razočarenja pa mislim da je možda bolje da još malo pričekam.
> Što se tiče "simptoma",osjećaj mi je skoro isti kao kad trebam dobit i u nekoliko navrata dnevno mi se dogodi da imam lagane grčeve koji nakon par sekundi prođu a popratna pojava su mi vjetrovi. Nervoza,prejedanje,bolne grudi...to su mi standardni PMS simptomi tako da mi sa te strane ništa nije čudno.


ma ne mogu ja bez vas lol

lela, vjetrovi - to je THE simptom. u kombinaciji sa grčićima i bolnim grudima - odlično

meni su vjetrovi bili jedini simptom do menstrualnih bolova, kada sam otpisala sve. plus sam još imala implantacijsko krvarenje 9. dpt - e tek tada sam oplakala postupak, kad ono, moje 2 jake mrve su se gnijezdile  :Heart: 

watson, aleksandra ti je vrač pogađač, vidit ćeš ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

meni su punkcije i transferi uglavnom bili oko 8-9 ujutro (i svi osim 1 punkcije u vikend, plus svi aih-ovi u vikend lol). imala sam jednu punkciju i u 19, ali to je bilo zbog posebnih okolnosti - ludo brzog rasta mojih folikula.

----------


## Mojca

> watson, aleksandra ti je vrač pogađač, vidit ćeš ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Watson, dobro ti Pinky zbori...  meni je pogodila.  :Smile:  
Aleksandraj  :Naklon:

----------


## lela77

Joj cure iz vaših usta u Božje uši!! :Kiss: 
Nekako mislim kako je nemoguće s obzirom koliko se trudimo ali se isto nadam. Taman smo planirali ovih dana put Cita.
Strpit ću se još par dana pa ću napravit test!!

----------


## mare41

ABluek, sićaš se naše vjetrovite trudnice, a sad friške mamice :Smile: , lela, držim fige!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Da da, odmah sam se nje sjetila kad sam pročitala o vjetrovima, he he, sigurno joj je drago što je ovako spominjemo  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Kad već spminjete vjetrove...  :Embarassed:  ja sam prvih dana (prije vađenja bete)  imala orkanske udare bure.  :Wink:

----------


## venddy

moji simptomi kod pozitivne bete su također bili vjetrovi. Koja neugoda, nikad nisam bila sigurna kad će me napast :Embarassed:

----------


## medena8

A joj, cure, šta ste me nasmijale  :Laughing: 
Kod mene to neće biti simptom, to mi je problem od prvog utrogestana, u prošlom i u ovom postupku  :Shock:

----------


## matto

Drage moje, 
u Citu sam najvjerojatnije u subotu, ako me ne pomjere u petak popodne, 
pa ako je netko raspoložen za druženje možemo se naći u Virusa ili drugdje, 
ovaj put dolazim automobilom, a bit ću dolje rano, rano (8,ili 9 sati) 
no možemo se vidjeti tijekom dana, kako vam odgovara :Wink:

----------


## crvenkapica77

i ja sam imala vjetrove  , punooooo   :Smile:   ali  nista od t.  :Sad:

----------


## aleksandraj

> Watson, dobro ti Pinky zbori... meni je pogodila.  
> Aleksandraj


hehe, samo kod mene kiksam..odredim datum ciklusa i corak..zezam se.. 
U razgovoru s dr P. on mi je rekao da ima veliki postotak uspjesnosti s blazicama pa se na to sveram

----------


## crvenkapica77

pitanje za vas  splicanke....vađenje hormona  na firulama  koliko ste cekale  na nalaz  i salju li ga doma...plizz   hitno  !!

----------


## lela77

Pozdrav cure!! :Smile: 
Moja vještica kasni peti dan i ja sam totalno zbunjena,mislila sam da ću sa testom pričekat još koji dan ali napetost me ubija pa sam rekla mužu da ga kupi na putu sa posla.
Do jučer sam imala osjećaj kao da će mi svaki čas procurit,onako uz lagane grčeve koji bi se pojavili nekoliko puta dnevno ali puno kraći i puno manje bolini od onih koje imam kad dobijem.
Nekih ostalih simtoma nemam ali ni neznam mogu li ih još imati jer ako i jesam trudna nemogu biti više od neka 3 tjedna...
 :Rolling Eyes:  Ajme samu sebe sam izludila!! :Grin:

----------


## kinki

> pitanje za vas  splicanke....vađenje hormona  na firulama  koliko ste cekale  na nalaz  i salju li ga doma...plizz   hitno  !!


Na Firulama se čeka 15 dana i mislim da ti šalju doma ako doneseš kuvertu sa markicom.

----------


## prima

> Na Firulama se čeka 15 dana i mislim da ti šalju doma ako doneseš kuvertu sa markicom.


ne sićan se više koliko se čeka,ali provjereno šalju kad doneseš kuvertu i markicu

----------


## crvenkapica77

kupim ondje blizu bolnice  na kiosku jeli  ?  imaju markice i kuverte?
15 dana  je bas dugo

----------


## Pinky

nema svaki kiosk markice pa ti je bolje to na pošti kupiti prije nego pođeš u st.
i ja sam uvijek hormone čekala 15 dana i duže, a nisam ih vadila u st-u

----------


## medena8

Bit će super ako to bude 15 dana, mi smo ih znali čekat i po više od mjesec dana jer ne bi bilo reagensa za dokazivanje hormona  :Rolling Eyes:  ...
Sretno!!!

----------


## Denny

Samo da vas cmoknem svih po redu, i zaželim vam puno sreće!!!  :Kiss: 
Nestrpljivo čekamo nove trudnice!  :Klap: 
Watson, medena8 ~~~~~~~~~ za veeelike bete!  :Very Happy:

----------


## lela77

Cure ja napravila test i nakon par sekundi ugledam dvije crtice!!!! :Yes: 
Ja sam u totalnom šoku,nevjerici,panici,noge i ruke mi se tresu..... :Grin: 
Nemogu vjerovat nakon 3 godine pokušavanja da smo uspjeli...
Za koji dan smo planirali u Cito i već smo bili ludi od svega što nas čeka!!

----------


## Denny

> Drage moje, 
> u Citu sam najvjerojatnije u subotu, ako me ne pomjere u petak popodne, 
> pa ako je netko raspoložen za druženje možemo se naći u Virusa ili drugdje, 
> ovaj put dolazim automobilom, a bit ću dolje rano, rano (8,ili 9 sati) 
> no možemo se vidjeti tijekom dana, kako vam odgovara


Daakle... ako MM ne bude radio, eto me obavezno u subotu u osam u Virusa, jer bi te jaaako voljela vidjeti. Ako bude radio, onda neki drugi put, jer nisam u ST, a jako se brzo umaram i nekako se ne usuđujem ići busom.

----------


## Denny

Eto na, a taman sam spomenila nove trudnice!!! 

*Pa ženo čestitam od srca!* To se zove "onda kad se najmanje nadaš..."  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

lela, jesmo rekli da je to to, čestitkeeeeeee :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pinky

> Cure ja napravila test i nakon par sekundi ugledam dvije crtice!!!!
> Ja sam u totalnom šoku,nevjerici,panici,noge i ruke mi se tresu.....
> Nemogu vjerovat nakon 3 godine pokušavanja da smo uspjeli...
> Za koji dan smo planirali u Cito i već smo bili ludi od svega što nas čeka!!


ma bravo!!!!
čestitam!!!

p.s. jesam li ti rekla - čarobni vjetrovi hehehe

----------


## prima

*lela77* čestitam
*Medena08, Watson* slobodno nastavite niz  :Wink:

----------


## lela77

*Denny* hvala ti od srca!! :Love: 
Ja još nemogu vjerovati!! 
Samo se nadam da nije lažno pozitivan ako to uopće može biti!! :Embarassed: 
Ujutro ću napraviti još jedan test!!

----------


## lela77

Hvala vam cure!! :Kiss: 
To je taj simptom!! :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## crvenkapica77

_cestitam lela  !!_

----------


## aleksandraj

Cestitam novoj trudnici
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~cekamo ostale :Cekam:

----------


## Mojca

Lela, bravo, bravo bravo!  :Smile:  Genijalno!!!

----------


## lela77

Hvala vam drage moje!! :Love:

----------


## medena8

*lela77*, čestitam od srca!!!

Hvala vam svima, toplo se nadam da ću nastaviti niz... kad-tad !!!  :Grin:

----------


## medena8

> Medena za jedan lijepi osmostanicni koji ce ostati s tobom slijedecih devet mjeseci~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Sad sam se sjetila ovog tvog posta dok razmišljam o svojim mrvicama i br. njihovih stanica, a uz to i kako svima pogađaš....  :Klap:   :Heart: 
Do sad si mi lijepo pratila razvoj situacije ...  :Grin:

----------


## Blekonja

cure samo sam svratila da vas pozdravim, a posebno moje poznate trudničice sa puno beba u svojim stomačićima  :Grin:  (ovo me uhvatila manija umanjenica od kada sam rodila  :Laughing:  ne zamjerite) i da ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za buduće trudnice 

lela čestitam vam od srca to je stvarno lijepo kada te ovako iznenadi i sigurno nije lažan, teško (mislim da je i nemoguće) da test pokaže trudnoću ako je nema, ponovi ga svakako da budeš 100% sigurna..... uživaj i sretno sljedećih 9 mjeseci i nadalje  :Grin: !!!

----------


## venddy

*lela* :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Watson

*Lela*,čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap: !!!

----------


## maja_st

*Lela,* čestitam!!!!!   :Klap:   :Klap: 

*Watson*, kako si? Kako podnosiš iščekivanje?

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Lela*, čestitam ti  :Very Happy:  (ne postoje lažni pozitivni testovi)

*Watson, Medena* - sad je na vama red  :Smile: 

*Majo*, nadam se da ipak imaš i neki plan B  :Smile: 

Svim curama  :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

lela čestitam na +.
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## slava77

lela čestitke  :Very Happy:

----------


## žanet

Kako život iznenadi i pozitivno,kad se najmanje nadaš.Čestitam Lela i želim ti urednu trudnoću i zdravu bebicu.Uživaj!!!!

A mi čekamo jednog malog *dječaka* kaže dr.Š.Uf, koji osjećaj kad nam je rekao,skoro sam se rasplakala od navale emocija.
Savjetuje i da se manje krećem i ništa ne radim jer mi je cerviks 2,9 cm.Kaže da je sve u normali ali dr. je preoprezan i da odmaram,a ja luda jučer cilu kuću sređivala.E, nema više,neću ništa taknit.

Pozdrav svim curama i čekam sljedeće trudnice!

----------


## Denny

*Žanet*, shvati doktora ozbiljno i sve četri u zrak. Meni je sa 22+1 cerviks bio 4,1 cm i to je proglašeno "odlično", tebi je dosta kraći, nije se za zezat s tim skračivanjem, moraš puno odmarati. 
I čestitke na dječaku!  :Heart: 
*Blekonja*  :Kiss:

----------


## TwistedQ

Lela, čestitam!!!  :Klap:

----------


## žanet

Znam Denny,lipo sam se pripala!A, to sređivanje je bilo prije pregleda.Sad neću ni čašu dignit.

----------


## Watson

> *Lela,* čestitam!!!!!  
> 
> *Watson*, kako si? Kako podnosiš iščekivanje?


Dobro sam,hvala na pitanju.Kao da se ništa nije dogodilo...Drugi i treći dan poslije transfera lagani PMS bolovi.Sada ništa.
Za sada sam flegma :Cool: , drugi ću heklat...

----------


## Watson

*žanet*,čestitam na malom pišulji!!!Slušaj dr-a šta ti kaže!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Watson*, jesi li se vratila u Zg ili si još na suncu?  :Smile:

----------


## Watson

> *Watson*, jesi li se vratila u Zg ili si još na su
> ncu?


Vratila sam se drugi dan od transfera.

----------


## tally

Bok cure! Prvo ogromne cestitke *Leli*, to je tako močna vijest.  :Very Happy: 

Mi smo se vratili s postupka (zamrznute j.s), od 3  odmrznute, 2 su se oplodile i vračene su 3. dan- "odlične" su, kako kaže doktor (a tako je bilo i prošli put, pa ništa ). Transver je bio 15.02. i sumljičavi smo prema nekim pozitivnim ishodima, ali nada je uvijek prisutna  :Wink: 
Svima vam želim jako puno sreće, da nam ova veljača bude plodna
PS. _Ja bi isto htjela imat vjetrove, hahaha, da me barem oni ponesu!_

----------


## lela77

Hvala vam još jednom cure!!! :Love:

----------


## medena8

*Žanet*, čuvaj se i slušaj šta ti dr. kaže!!!  :Love:  Čestitke na dječaku!
*tally*, od  :Heart:  sretno, vjeruj u najbolje, ne opterećuj se onim što je bilo, mada znam da je lakše reć ....
*Watson*, blago ti se, ja grizem, sebe i sve oko sebu, jadan ti je onaj ko mi se nađe na putu ...  :Embarassed: 

Svim ostalima big  :Kiss:

----------


## vedre

bravo lella.čestitam :Smile:

----------


## inaa

lella to je super vijest,čestitam od <3
Cure,gdje ste kupovale terapiju koju vam je Dr. propisao prije postuka i koliko košta?

----------


## tally

> Evo iz mog iskustva, punkcija oba puta u 7:30, a transfer oko 10:00, s tim da sam danas čula da su dogovorili za sutra 3 transfera, u 10, 11 i 12 sati 
> 
> Pozz i tebi!


medena8 to je onda moj transver u 11, hahhaha! Znaci, ti si dan ranije...puno sreće ti želim!

----------


## Jelena

> ...U Citu je praksa Femara + Menopur, to je polustimulirani, i po meni puno bolja opcija. Ne znam jeli nertko radio čisto prirodni, mislim da dr. sa pokojim menopurom žele poboljšati reakciju i povećati šansu za uspjeh. Platiti IVF sa jednom prirodnom stanicom se zbilja ne isplati, a cijena je li-la...


Je l ima netko da je dobio Femaru + Gonal u Citu preko HZZO-a?

----------


## Pinky

jelena, vjerojatno je, ovisno o hormonima. ja sam jako loše reagirala na gonale i samo smo prvi put išli sa gonalima. poslije su bili mixevi menopur/cetrotide ili femara/mp i femara/mp/cetrotide

doduše 1. put sam uz decapeptyle i gonale završila i na menopurima u pokušaju spašavanja prejadne situacije. uspili izvući 2 stanice nakon 25 decapeptyla, 32 gonala i 8 mp  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Jelena

Meni je nekako ostala informacija da se Gonali baš i ne prepisuju jer su skuplji. Ja sam 3 puta dobro reagirala na Gonale i jednom loše na Menopure.

----------


## vedre

*Pinky* kako si i kako se osjećaš?kako bebice :Smile:

----------


## Lua

Drage moje,
Evo i mog izvjesca, jucer mi je bila punkcija 9 JS, nije bilo tako strasno  :Smile: 
Jutros su mi javili da je zasad sve OK, a sutra kad bi trebao biti transfer.
Pozdrav svima i cestitke Lelli

(nemam internet pa kad negdje ulovim se javim  :Wink:  )

----------


## matto

Dobro jutro sunčano, pozdravi curama u postupcima, 
Lua odličan broj i sretno dalje (možda smo se sreli na hodniku), trudnicama (jučer sam se pozdravila s djevojčicama od Denny i njm mislim rukom preko stomaka, kakav osjećam Denny kaže da su to sigurno one, a ne crijeva :Laughing: ), Žanet, Rozaliji i Jeleni (nadam se da Jelena nije jučer štucala toliko smo ju spominjali), Pinky nedostajala si na kavici u Virusa, no Irena je održavala dobro raspoloženje, mislim da me stomak zabolio od smijeha. 
Stvarno sam uživala u jučerašnjom danu bez obzira što sam ustala prije sunca i nisam ponijela fotoaparat da pohvatam nasmijana lica. Zapravo, postupak bi i trebao biti takav  :Cool: puno smijeha na svoj račun, anegdota i pošalica doc. P., a ne broj i veličina folikula, debljina endometrija, broj menopura ili gonala, i najvažnije krila strpljivo svezana na prve znakove proljeća :Wink: .

----------


## crvenkapica77

znam da ste pisale -ali nemam vremena trazit  ,gdje dođe nuklearna  na firulama  za hormone  ? dali je to  ona zgrada  gdje je prije ginekologija bila ?nisam bila dole   duuuuuuugooooo
 da ne lutam  imam vise pretraga napraviti  ujutro  , kontam,  na nuklearnoj je najvise guzvara  ? oko 7h  da dođem  ?

----------


## tiki_a

BRAVO lela, ČESTITAM!!!
crvenkapica, jel' to domaći avatar  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

eh da bar jeste    :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

> eh da bar jeste


He he, malo sam se ponadala...
sorry na ot, bilo je jače od mene...

----------


## Pinky

> *Pinky* kako si i kako se osjećaš?kako bebice


hvala! za sad se osjećam odlično, nadam se da se i bebe tako osjećaju  :Heart: 

ah matto, baš mi je ža šta se nismo upoznale, ali hoćemo! ovo će ti biti uspješan postupak, jer se pratimo i to je to.

lua ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu

----------


## pea

> znam da ste pisale -ali nemam vremena trazit  ,gdje dođe nuklearna  na firulama  za hormone  ? dali j*e to  ona zgrada  gdje je prije ginekologija bila* ?nisam bila dole   duuuuuuugooooo
>  da ne lutam  imam vise pretraga napraviti  ujutro  , kontam,  na nuklearnoj je najvise guzvara  ? oko 7h  da dođem  ?


To je ta zgrada,nuklearna ti je skroz dolje u prizemlju..
ja sam tu samo podigla nalaze a vadila sam krv ulaz kraj hitne..

----------


## Jelena

> Dobro jutro sunčano, pozdravi curama u postupcima, 
> Lua odličan broj i sretno dalje (možda smo se sreli na hodniku), trudnicama (jučer sam se pozdravila s djevojčicama od Denny i njm mislim rukom preko stomaka, kakav osjećam Denny kaže da su to sigurno one, a ne crijeva), Žanet, Rozaliji i Jeleni (nadam se da Jelena nije jučer štucala toliko smo ju spominjali), Pinky nedostajala si na kavici u Virusa, no Irena je održavala dobro raspoloženje, mislim da me stomak zabolio od smijeha. 
> Stvarno sam uživala u jučerašnjom danu bez obzira što sam ustala prije sunca i nisam ponijela fotoaparat da pohvatam nasmijana lica. Zapravo, postupak bi i trebao biti takav puno smijeha na svoj račun, anegdota i pošalica doc. P., a ne broj i veličina folikula, debljina endometrija, broj menopura ili gonala, i najvažnije krila strpljivo svezana na prve znakove proljeća.


Je l to neka moja "imenjakinja" trudnica?
Vidim da je lijepo u Splitu i zavidim vam na lijepom druženju  :Heart:

----------


## žanet

Matto,koji lipi post  :Yes: .
Želim ti uspjeh u postupku i da se pridružiš u klub debeljuca!!! :Heart:

----------


## matto

> Je l to neka moja "imenjakinja" trudnica?
> Vidim da je lijepo u Splitu i zavidim vam na lijepom druženju


ah tek sad vidim da sam sve smućkala u postu i mame i trudnice i buduće trudnice i Jelenu naše Roze i zbunila naše nove Citašice :Embarassed: , a izgleda nespretno od moje želje da pozdravim sve Citašice, ne zamjerite mi.
Sutra sam također dolje, nadam se da će kiša prestati i da će okrenuti na buru a ne na južinu, vjerojatno ću ostati par dana, pa ako budete u blizini možemo se družiti...  
Pinky, za tebe i bebice  :Kiss:  kad si na UZV???
ostalim curama, da ponovo ne nabrajam tko zna što ću smućkati, pozdravi i ugodan dan :Wink:

----------


## Pinky

na uzv sam 4.3., jedva čekam, nešto sam molto nervozna ovaj mjesec. valjda mi se maternica širi pa stalno imam neku neugodu u stomaku i nekakve grčiće.

----------


## medena8

> lella to je super vijest,čestitam od <3
> Cure,gdje ste kupovale terapiju koju vam je Dr. propisao prije postuka i koliko košta?


Sve sto ti treba ( sto ti dr. propise) imas za kupiti u Cita!
Sretno! :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> To je ta zgrada,nuklearna ti je skroz dolje u prizemlju..
> ja sam tu samo podigla nalaze a vadila sam krv ulaz kraj hitne..


nije  ....nego  iza  zgrade    gdje  sam lezala  kad sam radila HSG  dolje  ....u biti mozda je i tu ginekologija  bila  ne znam,ali  mislila sam da je nuklearna u zgradi  gdje sam  bila na razgovoru  za mpo prije davno,samo kat nize  
....mozda se promjenilo  
ugl.  rijesila ja i AMH   :Smile:   na nuklearnoj nemaju pojma  ali  zahvaljujuci   jednoj curi koja je pisala  da je radila neki dan  na centralnom labosu  odem i ja  i  pitam  i kazu da, rade....nalaz  gotov za  2tj.   0 kn  
 eto da znate  !!

----------


## Pinky

di je centralni lab? na firulama?

----------


## crvenkapica77

da  na firulama,ulaz do hitne  pise  laboratorijska  dijagnostika, 
ajme koja guzva na nuklearnoj i tu  uuuuu  sreca ovi rade od 7h  a  ovi od  8 h pa se stigne  napravit
i radili smo HBA  test   na CITU ,   PICSI  ipak  ne trebamo 
i  pretrage na trombofiliju  sam napravila.... bas su me izboli danas   :Sad:

----------


## vedre

*crvenkapica77* fala ti na informacijama i drago mi je da napokon to možemo radit besplatno a ne plaćat npr.500kn kao ja.kad uvatim vrimena otić ću i ja još jednom napravit da budem 100% sigurna.iako mislim da oni iz analize nisu pogriješili amh 1.4,ali tješim se.
reci mi jeli se krv vadi od 8-10?

----------


## crvenkapica77

da,  vedre  otiđi  i izvadi   bas me zanima  hoce ti biti isti rezultat

----------


## tally

Cure, jel se može u Cita (ili negdje blizu) vadit beta,ima li ko iskustva,koja je cijena i kada nalazi budu gotovi?! Mislim da cu otić privatno u St, jer se kod nas nalazi čekaju toliko da bi se dijete već poćelo lagano ritati! :Laughing:

----------


## prima

sad je analizin lab (odnosno mjesto za vađenje krvi) odmah do cita. Umjesto da uđeš u hodnik prema citu, vrata do, ulaz sa parkinga. cijena cca 140 kn, nalaz za 2-3 sata na mail.

----------


## tally

Hvala, *Prima*!

----------


## pea

> nije  ....nego  iza  zgrade    gdje  sam lezala  kad sam radila HSG  dolje  ....u biti mozda je i tu ginekologija  bila  ne znam,ali  mislila sam da je nuklearna u zgradi  gdje sam  bila na razgovoru  za mpo prije davno,samo kat nize  
> ....mozda se promjenilo  
> ugl.  rijesila ja i AMH    na nuklearnoj nemaju pojma  ali  zahvaljujuci   jednoj curi koja je pisala  da je radila neki dan  na centralnom labosu  odem i ja  i  pitam  i kazu da, rade....nalaz  gotov za  2tj.   0 kn  
>  eto da znate  !!


Znam da je u toj zgradi bilo rodilište prije....aj glavno da si našla i da nisi valjda preveć lutala...

----------


## vedre

koliko košta  beta u cito i da li nalaz bude gotov kao u analize za 2-3 sata.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> koliko košta  beta u cito i da li nalaz bude gotov kao u analize za 2-3 sata.


mislim da je prima mislila na Analizu  a u Cita  ne rade betu  , kad vec ima  vrata do

pea  , u pravu si   :Smile:

----------


## after eight

drage moje supatnice, kolegice, prijateljice... ne znamo se, ali toliko toga znam o vama da mi se čini ko da se znamo već dugo, dugo. Ja čitam o tome šta imate za reć, čitam i o vama, pa je došlo vrime da skupin hrabrost i pridružim vam se na ovome cyber nebu ili kako se to već kaže. Za početak predstavljanja (ne znan stavit potpis, neće više od 2 reda da prihvati...) i šta je najvažnije, to su godine i dijagnoze! E pa, mm i ja smo 78. godište i nemamo nikakve dijagnoze (piše dr. P muški faktor, ali ta astheno. je bila i prošla), a 5 godina smo u braku i neće roda na naša vrata, pa neće... Nakon 5 x AIH u Cita, 2 prirodna IVF/ICSI na Firule (sve 0 bodova), 2011. je za nas počela polustimuliranim postupkom opet u Cita. Obavili smo sve pripremne radnje (Femare i Menopure), dobili 10 jajnih stanica, transferirali nam 2 osmostanične (6 js zamrzli ) i sad čekamo betu 25.02. Sve ću pisat; o strahovima, bolovima, raznoraznim simptomima i halucinacijama i leptirićima u stomaku od neizvjesnosti i uzbuđenja. Alaj san se raspisala. Ja mislin da je dosta za prvi put. E, i hvala vam na svim informacijama kojima ste me filale sve ove godine, pomogle su puno.

----------


## Jelena

> ... 2011. je za nas počela polustimuliranim postupkom opet u Cita. Obavili smo sve pripremne radnje (Femare i Menopure), dobili 10 jajnih stanica, transferirali nam 2 osmostanične (6 js zamrzli ) i sad čekamo betu 25.02. ...


dobro došla *after eight!* još malo pa beta, držim figetine i vibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.


Potpis radiš tako da dok si ulogirana izabereš gore _Postavke,_ zatim s lijeve strane pronađi _Uredi potpis_ i onda pišeš u prozor što želiš, s kojim fontom želiš i bojom i što već želiš. Zatim stisni _Pregled potpisa_ ispod tog prozora da vidiš jesi zadovoljna i kad budeš zadovoljna stisni _Spremi potpis._

----------


## kinki

Mislim da biste zadnja dva posta trebali izbrisat iz očitih razloga.

----------


## Pinky

i ja isto mislim da je aftereight nešto falila, jer znam da cito zakon ne krši, vjerojatno je pobrkala termine kao nova. (ili je neki trol)
ja na citu imam zamrznute 3 js, embriji se nigdje u hr ne zamzavaju već godinu ipo.

----------


## bubi33

Takodjer sam pacijent Cita i meni su zamrzavali jajne stanice, a i curama koje sam upoznala u cekaonici.

Mislim da neke cure, unatoc tome sto su u MPO vodama,  jos ne znaju razliku izmedju jajnih stanica i embrija. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Lua

Ja sam isto u Citu ovih dana i zamrznuli su mi jajne stanice.

Evo sutra mi je transfer (5 dan)... :Klap:

----------


## Watson

> Ja sam isto u Citu ovih dana i zamrznuli su mi jajne stanice.
> 
> Evo sutra mi je transfer (5 dan)...


Bravo :Klap: !!!Nek ti je sa srećom!!!!
Meni su isto zamznuli js...da nebi bilo zabune!

----------


## Denny

After eight, nema šta, stvarno je dosta za prvi put! Ima i viška!
Ajde sretno s te dvi mrve!

----------


## Denny

I meni je zamrznuto 6 js, i molila bi nove cure da pripaze na termine, jer šest js nije isto što i šestostanični.

----------


## Jesen82

cure ako znate, da vas pitam...koliki uspjeh ima Cito sa postupcima iz zamrznutih jajnih stanica?

----------


## Watson

> cure ako znate, da vas pitam...koliki uspjeh ima Cito sa postupcima iz zamrznutih jajnih stanica?


Ako se ne varam,17 %,dr. P. mi je rekao.Cure neka me isprave,ako nije.

----------


## mare41

Evo rezultata za 2010. http://www.cito.hr/hrv/djelatnosti=ivf.html (tablica je na dnu).

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Ako se ne varam,17 %,dr. P. mi je rekao.Cure neka me isprave,ako nije.


Je, odnosno 4 trudnoće u kategoriji do 35 g. I još 2 trudnoće u kategoriji od 35 do 40 g.
Evo link, na dnu kliknuti: http://www.cito.hr/hrv/djelatnosti=ivf.html

*Watson*, koliko još čekamo?  :Smile: 

*After Eight* se zabunila: umjesto 6 stanica, napisala 6-stanični. U svakom slučaju, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu preksutra. Javi nam!

----------


## Watson

*Aurora* draga,još 5 dana... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pea

Curke imate li informaciju dal se postupci obavljaju u kbc-u split,
ima li uspjeha,čeka li se dugo,kakvi su dr.?
Čini mi se da smo sve u cita.. o kbc nisam našla nikakvu informaciju :Undecided:

----------


## Mury

Cure,

Ima li tko informaciji jel CITO počeo raditi IMSI? Kada sam ja bila na konzultacijama 12.02. dr. P je rekao da slijedeći tjedan treba stići taj stoj iz Engleske. E, sad me zanima jel stigao, jel tko radio IMSI? Jedva čekam da vidim rezultate uz kombinaciju PICSI+IMSI+OOSIGHT ( mi ćemo uzeti sve ove metode odabira)  :Grin: !!!

----------


## kinki

> Curke imate li informaciju dal se postupci obavljaju u kbc-u split,
> ima li uspjeha,čeka li se dugo,kakvi su dr.?
> Čini mi se da smo sve u cita.. o kbc nisam našla nikakvu informaciju


KBC radi al mislim da nemaju neki veliki uspjeh.  Pogotovo ako par ima neki ozbiljniji problem-nemaju oni u bolnici neku opremu ni iskustvo....Čula sam za jednu ženu kojoj je uspilo al osobno ne poznajem nikoga,  čak ni da im je inseminacija uspila.  Ja sam bila tamo na par inseminacija i dobila par nervnih slomova za to vrime, al tad su još bili jako neorganizirani.  Valjda je sad ipak malo bolja situacija(hmmmm)...

----------


## Mojca

Curke, evo samo da javim, prvi uzv prošao, srce kuca!  :Smile:  
Joj koja sreća!

----------


## Blekonja

> Curke, evo samo da javim, prvi uzv prošao, srce kuca!  
> Joj koja sreća!



Mojca čestitam od srca za malo srčeko!!!!! uhhhhh koji lipi osjećaj, jel da?  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mojca*  :Heart:

----------


## Denny

*Bravo Mojca!*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Denny

A moje cure se okrenile naglavačke, spremile se za izlazak!  :Laughing:  
E pa pričekat će gospodične još bar dva mjeseca dok malo zatopli.  :Grin: 
Bože, danas 26 tjedana! A trbuh nabubrio kao da ću svaki čas u rodilište!  :Smile:

----------


## venddy

Mojca  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Je, *Blekonja*, osjećaj je famozan. Baš sam napisla u 39+, dragi je imao neki blentavo-sretan izraz lica, gledam ga i mislim se da ni ja vjerovatno ne izgledam bolje.  :Smile:  A i doktorica se sva pretvorila u smješak!  :Smile:  A šta je nahvalila dr. Š i dr. R! 

*Denny*, već 26. tjedan? Bome, ide vrijeme. Samo ti njima objasni da je rano za izać vanka i da nek se strpe. Moraš već sad gradit autoritet!  :Laughing:  (Kažem ja koja malom psu ne može zabranit penjanje na kauč.)

Što se tiče osjećaja... svima ga žarko želim!

----------


## matto

Mojca, kako je lijepo čitati te 
Denny i ostale cure :Embarassed: , bila sam u Splitu, ali se nisam mogla javiti, naime u domaceg mob. mi se ispraznila baterija još na putu do St. a na Simpi nisam imala vaše brojeve...sreca da mi je Toni posudio nedavno u Virusa olovku i papir da zapisem br. vlasnika garsonijere, 
inace malo je falilo da na Citu zamolim da puste da se prikopcam na Rodu da vam se javim,  Draga Denny, nece cure one još vanka, samo se šale, jer su navikle na takvu atmosferu dok su u ordinaciji :Cool: , 

bit ce to vesele djevojčice, jer si ti takva trudnica,
  Mury, mislim da je stigao taj aparatić za IMSI, i vjerojatno ćemo ga i mi isprobati uskoro, ako ne već sutra :Wink: , 
  Jucer sam se zatekla na Citu na UZV dok je jedna od pacijentica javila pravilno duplanje bete,  znate da ja volim tu ekipu (Janju, Doc.P., Stefi) ali nikad na nekoj klinici nisam vidjela da se doc. i osoblje tako iskreno raduju zbog uspjeha, i ja bih se radovala s njima ali ovaj put krila držim čvrsto svezana u mašnu :Cool: , 
Sutra sam tamo iza osam na boc. boc. ako netko želi doći bez obzira na buru vidimo se...mjesto znate

----------


## Pinky

matto, sretno draga!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ (5. je dobitni!!)

denny, a ja danas uletila u 17.tt 

mojca, ja srca nisam ni doživila kako treba jer sam bila molto zbunjena - zaboravila da sam trudna čim sam legla na onaj stol, očekivala brojenje folikula ko toliko godina do tada, tako da dok sam se snašla uzv je bio gotov  :Laughing: 

sretno svima!!!!

----------


## Mury

Mato, hvala na info  :Love: ! Želim ti uspješan ovaj postupak ( a mora biti, još  uz IMSI - nema šanse da ne uspiije) :Klap: !!!
Joj, cure, tako mi vas ljepo čitati, posebno ove trudnice maratonke u MPO vodama koje sada nose svoje bebice u buši, a posebno kada su blizanci u pitanju ( moram proznati da i ja potajno maštam o CITO blizancima :Grin: )!

----------


## after eight

nažalost, moja beta je 1.2 na 13. dnt - šmrc...
dr. P kaže da sljedeći misec odmaramo zbog stimulacije pa onda u 4. idemo ponovo pokušat, imamo zaliha. ah, kad ćemo mi naše srce čut? nisam niti tužna više, nego nekako prazna. Ali, nema povlačenja ni predaje, idemo dalje uzdignute glave i skupit ćemo snage za novu nadu...

----------


## žanet

Mojca  :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

matto  puno  puno puno  srece  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~u ovom postupku  
pinky  vec 17tj ...super  nek samo nastavi tako  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
sto ono tocno jeste IMSI metoda ?morfoloski  odabir najboljih?
mojca    :Zaljubljen: 

i ja se uvijek  mislim gdje su cure sa  kbc   split  , ili ih nema ili ne pisu .
meni je danas dosao nalaz  iz splita , otvorim  sa cuđenjem ma kud ce ranije, kad ono  pogresan nalaz, drugo ime  ja popiz****   :Rolling Eyes: ...najbolje da mi sad moj nalaz AMH izgube, zovem doli  ispricavaju se   ,  i kao  nece bit gotov  za mjesec dana  a mozda ni tad, i pitaju me  jesam li pacijentica  dr. Šunj  ( jel to oni imaju prednost?   :Evil or Very Mad: )....kao prvo skupe par njih pa onda rade,  ne kuzim  jel oni rade u bolnici  tu pretragu ili salju mozda u ZG .ma divno....
ajde cure  na vađenje AMH  da  bude brze gotov   :Grin:

----------


## Lua

Mojca  :Klap: 

Meni danas bio transfer,sve prošlo u redu,kažu da su blastice odlične (vraćene 2 mrve-dobila i slikicu ). Beta 10.03. tri dana prije mog 30 rođendana.....ove godine želim samo jedno  :Zaljubljen: 


P.S.nama je dr P. rekao da će raditi IMSI,ali ipak nisu,valjda kad su vidjeli spermiće nije bilo potrebe tako da ga rade.

----------


## tigrical

[QUOTE=Lua;1824549]Mojca  :Klap: 

Meni danas bio transfer,sve prošlo u redu,kažu da su blastice odlične (vraćene 2 mrve-dobila i slikicu ). Beta 10.03. tri dana prije mog 30 rođendana.....ove godine želim samo jedno  :Zaljubljen: 

Bit će to super rođendan!

----------


## Denny

*Lua*, želim ti najsretniji rođendan! 
*matto* sreća za olovku i papir!  :Laughing: Sorry, znam da tebi nije bilo smješno, ali eto... MM uvijek ponavlja da "papir sve trpi" i piše sve živo i neživo. Neću mu se više smijati!  :Grin:   A tebi želim puuuno sreće dalje! Onaj dan kad si mi stavila ruku na stomak, neka od beba se pomakla. Možda ti i one žele poslati sretne vibrice i poželjeti da ovaj put bude dobitni.
Dakle, sad vibramo u troje!  :Heart:

----------


## maja_st

*Mojca*, bravo za  :Heart:  !!!!! baš si me razveselila, iako ja nisam ni imala neke sumnje.......čestitke još jednom...

----------


## Mojca

Hvala ti Majice!  :Smile:  Kako si ti? Odlučuješ li polako u sebi da krećeš ponovno u akciju?

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Hvala ti Majice!  Kako si ti? Odlučuješ li polako u sebi da krećeš ponovno u akciju?


Ma ne treba Majica ništa puno razmišljat, ionako smo mi odlučile da ide opet u akciju!  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

> Ma ne treba Majica ništa puno razmišljat, ionako smo mi odlučile da ide opet u akciju!


 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  
Nema u tebe labavo, ha?

----------


## sildad

*Mojca*, pa zar već UZV i još se i srce čuje? Kako vrijeme brzo leti kad je u pitanju netko drugi, a kad čekaš svoj UZV - nikako da dođe.  :Smile:  
*After eight -* žao mi je  :Love: 
*Matto* - Sretno!!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Sildad*, jesi li u niskom startu?

----------


## Mojca

Da, da,  *Sildad*, jučer 4 tjedna od transfera, sutra 5 tjedana od punkcije. 
Zadnji tjedan mi je užasno sporo prošao, ali sad kad sam jučer vidjela srce da kucka mi je lakše i opuštenija sam. Čak sam se usudila ići kupiti papir za slikanje i neke knjige, a do sad sam izlazila samo do laba, do doktora raznih i do apoteke. 
Ti uskoro krećeš, AB spominje niski start?  :Smile:  

Usput, cure, poslala sam mail u ured i obavijestila ekipu da sam doma na čuvanju trudnoće. Odmah me zvala kolegica, rekla sam joj da sam bila na MPO, pitala je gdje, kad je čula Split, samo je odgovorila: Ma da, oni su ionako najbolji!  :Smile:

----------


## tikica

Ej sildad draga kad krećeš?
Svim curama puno pozitivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ja sam se poćela bockat ovo mi je 4. dan i već osjećam jajnike jeste li vi imale takva iskustva?

----------


## matto

Denny  :Laughing: , naravno da je smiješno, zadrži takvo rasploženje, znam da sve troje vibrate za mene, cure hvala vam što mislite na mene 
Sildad :Love:  
Lua, sretno
moja punkcija je obavljena uspješno i sada sam  :Cool:  i ne dramim, iako su jutros na brodu bile samo žene (punkciju je radila doc. A), nigdje ni Romca-čudotvorca, a što je najgore ni kapetana broda doc. Klika :Wink: , 
nadam se da to ne donosi nesreću i da će ova plovidba biti uspješna
After eight, žao mi je tek sad sam pročitala,

----------


## Pinky

after eight, baš mi je žao, ali idemo u nove pobjede!
matto, pa već punkcija?? koliko ih je bilo? di su muški nestali? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ženski tulum u labu!!
kakva je dr.a  na punkciji?

tikice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobru reakciju

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ čekalicama bete i postupka

prima, kad ti krećeš? hoćeš li ti u poljaka ili opet na kbc?

----------


## Denny

*matto*, i meni je dr. A. radila punkciju, pa evo, same pohvale za nju. Bez brige, na ovom brodu i muški i ženske dionose sreću!

----------


## prima

> prima, kad ti krećeš? hoćeš li ti u poljaka ili opet na kbc?


nu di me ubaci na kraj posta, misliš ti da bi ja to vidila da A opet ne gleda jubičastu bubamalu  :Laughing: 

početkom 04. u P., naravno ako rješim ureaplasmu do tada  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Pinky

prima imaš pp
i cmok a.!!!

----------


## rozalija

Prima i od mene i od Jelene veliki cmokić za tebe i malog dečka i ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se što prije riješiš beštije. Jedva čekam da malo otopli da dođemo nas troje do Splita da se malo vidimo i proćakulamo.

A posebne vibrice šaljem za moju matto da ovaj postupak bude dobitni, mi smo već u vrećicu spremili trudničku garderobu koja čeka našu matto. Sretno draga moja. Mora ovaj put biti dobitni a onda ćemo zajedno sa našom dječicom uživati na suncu ispred Buone Viste. :Heart:  :Heart: 

cmokić za pinky i denny i njihov četverac.

----------


## žanet

*Rozalija,*Jelena ti je prekrasna,kako je već velika cura.Neka naše dječice!!!
*Matto*,eto malo vibrica od mene i mog junaka u bušici;neka malo vibrice i od muškog spola!Sretno!
*After eight*,preboli što prije možeš i idemo sve ispočetka.Imaš ti i lipu zalihicu,sretno!
*Tikici* za kvalitetne js!
Pozdrav trudnicama Denny,Pinky,Gargamelice........

----------


## vedre

cure pomoć:kako je moj amh totalno nizak 1,4 drP mi je jučer prepisao yasmin pilule.kada ih popijem ići ćemo sa femarom,samo više ni sama neznam koji dan nakon pilula tribam popit femaru????uglavnom neželim koristit yasmin,već bilo koje druge.mogu li sama tražit u apoteci neku zamjenu za yasmin.znam da je to sve isto,ali znadete li vi koje pilule su još ok

----------


## rozalija

Draga moja ja sam za Mb koristila LOGEST i dobar je, nisam imala nikavih poteškoća s njim a znam i neke cure sa CITA kojima je Poljak prepisao yasmin i koje su umjesto njega koristile logest pa možda bi bilo dobro da njega izabereš.Nema nikavih nus pojava, dobro se podnosi.

SRETNO!!!!!!!

----------


## rozalija

I da nemoj koristiti yasmin,plizzzzzzzz, pokazo se u nekim situacijama jako loš.

----------


## vedre

*rozalija* ma nije mi bilo svejedno kada mi ih je drP jučer prepisao.i odmah sam mu rekla da mi ne pada na pamet da ih pijem nego da ću uzet bilo koje druge.pošto ih već danas tribam počet pit zanima me ide li logest na recept ili ih mogu sama kupit.

----------


## Denny

Evo, ja sam pila *Yasmin* i nije bilo nikakvih ni problema ni nuspojava. Dapače, nestale su mi neke cistice i sve je bilo super za početak postupka. Yasmin su opasne kod pacijentica koje imaju problema sa trombofilijom jer malo zgušnjavaju krv (čini mi se!) ali ne znači da ni druge anti-bebi nisu isto toliko opasne. Čini mi se da je sva ta strka oko Yasmina malo prenapuhana. Ako ćemo tako, opasna je i Femara, a da ne spominjemo gonale i menopure.

----------


## Denny

Evo tu smo pisali o yasmin tabletama: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/57677-Y...ghlight=yasmin

----------


## Lua

> Evo, ja sam pila *Yasmin* i nije bilo nikakvih ni problema ni nuspojava. Dapače, nestale su mi neke cistice i sve je bilo super za početak postupka. Yasmin su opasne kod pacijentica koje imaju problema sa trombofilijom jer malo zgušnjavaju krv (čini mi se!) ali ne znači da ni druge anti-bebi nisu isto toliko opasne. Čini mi se da je sva ta strka oko Yasmina malo prenapuhana. Ako ćemo tako, opasna je i Femara, a da ne spominjemo gonale i menopure.


Slažem se i ja Denny s tobom sve što si rekla. Ja sam sad isto bila na Yasminu (kao i prije i to 2-3 god) i sve je bilo u redu. Treba samo prije napraviti krvne pretrage,ali to vrijedi za sve kontracepcijske pilule. Danas,stvarno ima jako puno na pilula na hrv. tržištu pa sam sigurna da si svatko može naći prave za sebe.

Pozdrav svima i sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## rozalija

> *rozalija* ma nije mi bilo svejedno kada mi ih je drP jučer prepisao.i odmah sam mu rekla da mi ne pada na pamet da ih pijem nego da ću uzet bilo koje druge.pošto ih već danas tribam počet pit zanima me ide li logest na recept ili ih mogu sama kupit.


Ja sam logest kupovala bez recepta ali ja živim u BiH, a možda idu i u Hrvatskoj bez recepta. A po pitanju yasmina, zašto riskirati, pa bilo je toliko članaka o yasminu a i loših iskustava neki naših dragih forumašica baš zbog tog yasmina. A da svaka kontracepcija nosi određeni rizika a u praksi se ipak pokazalo da yasmin je od njih ipak najgori.

----------


## Mojca

*Tikica*, ja sam osjećala jajnike u stimulaciji, ne znam da li već 4. dan, ali jesam, kad bi sjela ili napravila neki pokret...  punkcija mi je bila 10 dan, dakle stimulacija od 2. do 8. Dva dana prije punkcije sam uletila u Dote i poharačila dućan, na kraju to nisam mogla nosit jer sam osjećala da će mi jajnicu prsnut kad dignem te puste kese. I zadnjih par dana nisam mogla spavat na boku jer me "žuljao" desni jajnik. Pred 2 dana sam bila na uzv i jajnici su još uvijek povećani.  Nitko se od lječnika nije puno opterećivao tome, ne brini se. Želim ti lijepu reakciju!  :Smile:  

*Matto*, za sretnu plovidbu!  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~

*Vedre*, i ja sam imala fobiju od Yasminea, pa sam zamolila ginekologicu u ZG da mi napiše recept za Stedirl m, kojeg daju u MB i kojeg sam pred puno godina redovito uzimala. Inače, slažem se s Denny oko Yasminea, ali sam ja znala da mi srce neće biti na mjestu ako ga budem uzimala, pa sam zato donijela ovakvu odluku. 

Cure, svima puno vibrica za sve snove.  :Smile:

----------


## vedre

cure puno vam fala.ja sam ipak kupila  logest.znam da je sve to u biti opasno od femare pa na dalje,ali o yasmin sam toliko toga čula da jednostavno ne bi bila mirna dok ih pijem.

----------


## goa

Bože, koliko novih cura na ovoj temi, svima ću vam zaželiti ono što je meni Cito omogućio  :Zaljubljen: , a posebno našoj Matto, draga, šta reći, čekam onu nedavno spominjanu proljetnu kavicu na koju ćeš nam doći blago zaokružena  :Grin: , odriješi mašnu, raširi krila, znam da si ih opekla nekoliko puta  :Love: , ali _one day you`ll fly away,_ jednostavno, mora biti tako,bit ćeš majka_,_vjerujem u to beskrajno.

Pinky, trudničice  :Very Happy: , pa kako je, tvoja trudnoća mi uvijek izmami osmijeh na lice!
Denny,26.tjedan  :Shock: , vauuu,čini mi se da si jučer objavila sretnu vijest!
Često mislim na svih vas, moje suborke, možda vas jednom i upoznam, pazite na sebe i uživajte u svojim očekivanim plusevima, ostvarenim trudnoćama i curkama ( Rozi i Blekonja !!)

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Goa*, hvala na dobrim željama  :Smile: 

Danas sve vibre za *Watson* i njenu trocifrenu betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mojca

Danas sve vibre za *Watson* i njenu trocifrenu betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~[/QUOTE]

XXX ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## TwistedQ

Watson, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Mury

Watson, čekamo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Zaljubljen: !!!!

----------


## sildad

Evo me. Imam neke radove po kući pa baš i ne mogu do kompa osim preko posla. Valjda bi trebala u postupak krenuti za 15-ak dana ako sve bude u redu.

----------


## Watson

Drage moje curice,beta je* 665*!!!!! Moram napomenuti da sam vadila betu 10 dpt koja je iznosila 122! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Watson*,  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## aleksandraj

watson   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pinky

> Drage moje curice,beta je* 665*!!!!! Moram napomenuti da sam vadila betu 10 dpt koja je iznosila 122!


ma čestitam trudnice naša!!!!!  :Very Happy: 

koji ti je ovo bio postupak po redu?

goa  :Heart:  evo guramo, leđa rasturaju, ali sve spada u rok službe - u 18.tt smo
u petak nam je uzv, jedva ih čekam vidit

----------


## Mury

Watson, još jednom i ovdje čestitke :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!!
Želim ti dosadno urednu trudnoću!!!!

----------


## Watson

> ma čestitam trudnice naša!!!!! 
> 
> koji ti je ovo bio postupak po redu?
> 
> goa  evo guramo, leđa rasturaju, ali sve spada u rok službe - u 18.tt smo
> u petak nam je uzv, jedva ih čekam vidit


6.postupak po redu...

----------


## Watson

Hvala vam cure moje!!!!

----------


## Lua

*Watson* čeeestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## vedre

bravo *Watson*.čestitam

----------


## TwistedQ

Watson, čestitam os srca!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## IRENA456

Watson,čestitam TI od srca !!!!!!!

----------


## prima

*Watson*  :Very Happy: 
čestitam  :Heart:

----------


## inaa

> Drage moje curice,beta je* 665*!!!!! Moram napomenuti da sam vadila betu 10 dpt koja je iznosila 122!


 super...čestitam! Tebe sam zapamtila,i pratila da vidim hoće li uspjeti.Kako sam nova na forumu ne mogu" pohvatati" sve forumašice- :Smile: ))
Ovih dana nisam bila baš nešto dobre volje,samo sam vas čitala,nisam mogla pisati.Netko mi je odgovorio da terapiju koju mi dr propiše mogu dobiti kod njega,HVALA draga,jedna briga manje.
Dobila sam femaru pet dana po tri,a danas menopur,tri dana po tri,u čet na kontrolu.Do sada sve ok kaže dr P.
Danas u ordinaciji jedna od nas cura imala transfer,zaželjela sam joj sreću,i sada mislim na nju...Sretno!!!

----------


## vedre

inaa draga samo hrabro naprid.ako šta triba samo pitaj

----------


## medena8

*Watson*, evo i ovdje, od  :Heart:  čestitam !!!
*inaa*, sretnoooo, želim ti puno lijepih js-a, a curi sa transfera barem trocifrenu betu!  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

E tako mi i treba kad cijeli dan ne gledam forum, pa propustim  uzbudljive novosti!  :Smile:  

*Watson*, čestitam!  :Smile:  Samo školski dalje! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Sildad*, za skori početak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Drago mi je da krećeš u akciju! 
*Inna*, za uspješan postupak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ I jaš malo vibri za curu s transfera. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Cure drage, svima puno pozdrava i misli podrške, ma što god radile.  :Heart:

----------


## Blekonja

> Drage moje curice,beta je* 665*!!!!! Moram napomenuti da sam vadila betu 10 dpt koja je iznosila 122!


wow  :Very Happy:  čestitam od srca!!!

----------


## maja_st

*Watson*, čestitam.....ma ova tvoja vijest mi je izmamila suze....tako mi je drago.....koja beta beturina....hura za jednu malu splićanku ili spliću.... :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

a sad lipo opušteno dalje......

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Watson*, s tolikom betom moglo bi tu bit mjesta i za 2 spliće  :Smile:

----------


## Watson

Drage moje,evo i meni suze idu kad vidim ovo poskakivanje!Još uvijek ne vjerujem....SVE VAS LJUBIM :Heart:  HVALA VAM :Heart:

----------


## Watson

*Aurora,*misliš?Dr. P kaže da mu se čini da je jedan.17.03. ćemo znati više...

----------


## Watson

Inna samo naprijed,svakako si u najboljim rukama.Sretno

----------


## žanet

Watson,nema lipše vijesti od velike bete.Sreća,sreća i sreća!Čestitke!Želim ti lijepo debljanje i uživanjeu narednih osam ipo mjeseci! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica

Drage moje evo mene sa UZV imam puno puno jajnih stanica i sad umirem od straha zbog hiperstimulacije i punkcije.

Hvala Mojca baš znaš utješiti  :Smile:  
Evo zašto sam ja jajnike osječala već prvi dan, uf nema ni jedan smajlić kojemu se tresu hlače.

----------


## Pinky

tikice, pij dosta tekućine i kontroliraj mokrenje, sve će biti u redu  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> drage moje,evo i meni suze idu kad vidim ovo poskakivanje!još uvijek ne vjerujem....sve vas ljubim Hvala vam


cestitam   :Smile:

----------


## tally

Evo da vam i ovdje javim! Moja beta 13 dpt je 442!!
Jeli koja cura od vas bila na vađenju bete jučer u "Analize" između oko 10 i 11? (Kratka plava kosa)

----------


## Pinky

bravo tally i ovdje!!!

----------


## matto

Drage, koliko radosti na forumu pa da se i ja pridružim 
  Watson posebno za tebe i tvoju upornost :Very Happy: , 
  i naravno tally i tebi neka vam trudnoća bude školska, dosadna, uživajte, 
  Goa, prekrasan post si napisala i raznježila me, znaš da često pomislim na tebe i očekujem kavicu proljetnu na sunčanoj terasi, 
  evo sada izvješće „cure sa transfera“, (hvala na komplimentu mada me jučer i jedna djevojčica, čija je mama radila CTG, nazvala sekom), 
  dakle jučer su mi vratili dvije osmostanične mrve, doc. P je kazao da su jako dobri i bez fragmentacije, to mi je poklon od Romca čudotvorca, miksi piksi :Laughing:  ne znam kako se zove taj novi postupak, i sada odbrojavamo do bete ili testića, 
  uz Jelenin heparin mislim da će ovom postupku biti sretan ishod. 
    Kao što vidite, ne mirujem potpuno, jutros sam bila kratko i  na kavi, kafić mi je u kvartu, spustim se liftom, napravim par koraka, i eto me na zraku,nakon nekoliko postupaka prikovati se za krevet mislim da nema smisla,
  trudnicama Pinky, Denny :Kiss: ,za bebice

  Sidad puno sreće u novom postupku, 
  Inna, sretno neka ti postupak bude dobitni
  Ugodan dan

----------


## medena8

Znaci, *matto*, to si bila ti!? Vjerujem da je stiglo tvoje vrijeme... Zelim ti veliku betu za 2 tjedna!!!  :Heart:

----------


## goa

Čestitam curama s betom  :Very Happy: , Watson i Tally !!!
Watson, glavno da je beta tu, koliko je bebača, uskoro ćeš saznati  :Grin: , beta nije mjerilo, ovisi i o stimulaciji kojoj si bila izložena, ja sam imala divovsku betu 11.dan ( u potpisu ), a jednog pišonju!!

Tikice, ne brini se za hiperstimulaciju, dr. P. će ti nakon punkcije najvjerojatnije reći da piješ bromergon, po nekim novim studijama pomaže pri tome! Neka jajnih stanica, meni je 18 zamrznuto, reče dr. da mogu do menopauze ispucati sve  :Yes: !

----------


## Watson

Znam da beta nije mjerilo.Neka bude što mora bit.Važno da je sve ok.
Tikice,ja sam imala 20-ak folikula,bila sam pred hiper,dr.P mi je dao bromergone i sve ok.Ne brini.

----------


## Jelena

Watson, potpis ti je divan! Čestitam i na trudnoći i na upornosti!

----------


## Mojca

Pa još jedna beta! Super!  :Smile:  Tally čestitam!  :Smile:

----------


## Denny

Aaaaa, koliko lijepih vijesti!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*Watson i Tally*, čestitam cure, veselim se skupa s vama i želim vam školsku i mirnu trudnoću! Joj Watson, 6. postupak, zaista se upornost isplati! A tally je imala odmrzavanje js, bravo cure!  :Very Happy: 
I još malo za *matto* i Romca čudotvorca!  :Very Happy:  Neka male mrvice ostanu sa svojom mamom, pa da proslavim i još jednu željno išćekivanu betu!

*Prima, inaa, sildad* ~~~~ želim vam uspješne postupke!
*Tikice*, samo pij dosta tekućine i ne brini, Bromergon će te spasiti, i ja sam ga pila.  
*Goa* veliki poljubac tebi i malom Šimi! 
*Blekonja*, *Rozalija*, puse i vašim curicama!
I svima koje sam preskočila šaljem more vibrica za sve što vam treba, tako je lijepo vidjeti koliko vas se sprema u akciju, a tek kad stignu pozitivne bete, sve bi vas izgrlila od sreće.
Mislimo na vas!

----------


## sildad

*Watson i Tally*, čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## rozalija

> *Watson i Tally*, čestitam!!!


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mury

*Tally* za copy paste :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!
Jeeeeeedva čekam taj svoj dobitni CITO postupak!!! :Grin:

----------


## tally

Hvala vam cure! 
_"To nisam ja, to je moj dr.P"_
CITO :Heart:

----------


## Lua

> Hvala vam cure! 
> _"To nisam ja, to je moj dr.P"_
> CITO


 :Klap:

----------


## TwistedQ

Tally, čestitam!  :Smile:

----------


## Denny

> hvala vam cure! 
> _"to nisam ja, to je moj dr.p"_
> cito


:-d  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## kinki

Čestitke svim novim trudnicama :Smile:

----------


## Blekonja

> Aaaaa, koliko lijepih vijesti! 
> *Watson i Tally*, čestitam cure, veselim se skupa s vama i želim vam školsku i mirnu trudnoću! Joj Watson, 6. postupak, zaista se upornost isplati! A tally je imala odmrzavanje js, bravo cure! 
> I još malo za *matto* i Romca čudotvorca!  Neka male mrvice ostanu sa svojom mamom, pa da proslavim i još jednu željno išćekivanu betu!
> 
> *Prima, inaa, sildad* ~~~~ želim vam uspješne postupke!
> *Tikice*, samo pij dosta tekućine i ne brini, Bromergon će te spasiti, i ja sam ga pila.  
> *Goa* veliki poljubac tebi i malom Šimi! 
> *Blekonja*, *Rozalija*, puse i vašim curicama!
> I svima koje sam preskočila šaljem more vibrica za sve što vam treba, tako je lijepo vidjeti koliko vas se sprema u akciju, a tek kad stignu pozitivne bete, sve bi vas izgrlila od sreće.
> Mislimo na vas!


X potpisujem i dodajem denny i tebi i tvojim bebuškicama veeeeeliki poljubac!!!!

----------


## vedre

ajoj...toliko novih trudnica da više ni sama neznam kome sam čestitala.ma bravo cure.čestitke još jednom svim trudnicama

----------


## inaa

matto,to si bila ti! Mislim na tebe,molim se za tebe,nadam se da ću ti donijeti sreću <3
A sada moje uzvješće,jučer bila na pregledu,kaže dr desno pet šest stanica,lijevo više ,ali lijevi jajnik izrazito visoko,kaže dr ne zna hoće li smjeti na njemu išta raditi,mora proći kroz crijeva pa ga strah da nešto ne ošteti.Uglavnom, i to na desnom je dovoljno,pravi problem je hoće li naći išta kod muža na tesi,po nalazima i dosadašnjim postupcima bi trebalo biti,uvijek je desno nađeno dovoljno za iksi, ali rizik uvijek postoji.
Sinoć u 9 sam primila štopericu, ujutro u 7 i 30 je tesa pa punkcija.
Moram ustati ujitru u 4...
javim vam rezultate... Puno sreće i eeeelikih beta za sve nas, osobito matto tebi

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Matto, Inaa*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vam ovaj mjesec ostane zauvijek u lijepom sjećanju!

----------


## vedre

*inaa* sretno danas

----------


## Mojca

> *Matto, Inaa*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vam ovaj mjesec ostane zauvijek u lijepom sjećanju!


Tako lijepo rečeno da moram potpisati.  :Smile:

----------


## tally

> *Matto, Inaa*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vam ovaj mjesec ostane zauvijek u lijepom sjećanju!


Točno tako!

----------


## Pinky

> *Matto, Inaa*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vam ovaj mjesec ostane zauvijek u lijepom sjećanju!


x

ja sam danas tamo oko 18.15 pa ako neko vidi kratkokosu trbušastu u ljubičastoj košulji nek maše

----------


## Mojca

> x
> 
> ja sam danas tamo oko 18.15 pa ako neko vidi kratkokosu trbušastu u ljubičastoj košulji nek maše


Ima li košulja crne točkice?  :Wink:

----------


## gargamelica

čestitam novim trudnicama od :Heart: 
Inaa evo mi ti možemo poslužit kao primjer da budeš optimista ,nakon svih tesa u kojima je uvijek nađeno plivaca ovaj put jedva našli dva  :Very Happy: i to iz sest uboda.
To je trebalo preživit jer su čak mislili ništa od cijelog postupka uhhhh
A sad se mazim po cili dan sa svojom curicom u trbuhu i tepam joj moje malo čudo :Zaljubljen:  jer svaki dan promislim jel to stvarnost.
držim vam fige !!!!

----------


## matto

Inna, prvo tebi: svu sreću ti želim :Love:  i naravno da se nađe vrijednih plivača, u Citu si podsjetila me na mene i moj prvi susret s injekcijama pa iako se ne poznajemo htjela sam ti onako iz horizontalnog položaja dobaciti "kakva medicinska sestra, nije strašno davati injekcije sama sebi"... 
nadam se da će sve proći uredu, i da će doc.P imati preciznu ruku "točno u sridu", AuroraBlu hvala ti na lijepim željama, ja i nisam baš neki optimist, češće dramim :Wink:  i ne znam kako drugim curama prenosim nadu i dobre vibre, a sebi podvežem krila. Eh da, danas sam se družila s Jelenom i Rozaljiom ajme kako dobar osjećaj kad ti se ta djevojčica nasmije stotinu puta i tko nakon toga može imati loš dan :Cool: . Zato svima želim da uskoro dožive takav osjećaj sa svojim curicama ili dečkima

----------


## TwistedQ

Drage Cito trudnice,

kako ste se vi skinula sa utrogestana naglo ili?

Dosad sam bila na 3X2 i dr. mi je reka da stanem. A ja se naravno nisam sitila njega pitati kako..



Tnx!

----------


## gargamelica

Ja sam smanjivala postupno od 12tj  dva tjedna na 3 puta po 1 pa dva tjedna 2 puta 1 i onda prestala :Smile:

----------


## goa

> Inna, prvo tebi: svu sreću ti želim i naravno da se nađe vrijednih plivača, u Citu si podsjetila me na mene i moj prvi susret s injekcijama pa iako se ne poznajemo htjela sam ti onako iz horizontalnog položaja dobaciti "kakva medicinska sestra, nije strašno davati injekcije sama sebi"... 
> nadam se da će sve proći uredu, i da će doc.P imati preciznu ruku "točno u sridu", AuroraBlu hvala ti na lijepim željama, ja i nisam baš neki optimist, češće dramim i ne znam kako drugim curama prenosim nadu i dobre vibre, a sebi podvežem krila. Eh da, danas sam se družila s Jelenom i Rozaljiom ajme kako dobar osjećaj kad ti se ta djevojčica nasmije stotinu puta i tko nakon toga može imati loš dan. Zato svima želim da uskoro dožive takav osjećaj sa svojim curicama ili dečkima


 Sviđa mi se novi potpisić  :Wink:  :Heart: ...

----------


## goa

> Drage Cito trudnice,
> 
> kako ste se vi skinula sa utrogestana naglo ili?
> 
> Dosad sam bila na 3X2 i dr. mi je reka da stanem. A ja se naravno nisam sitila njega pitati kako..
> 
> 
> 
> Tnx!


E, ovoga se jako dobro sićam kad mi je dr. objašnjavao, a ja jedva skužila  :Grin: , uglavnom, izbacuješ po jednu vaginaletu dnevno, dakle, prvi dan ćeš dvaput staviti dvije, a 3. put jednu, sutradan ćeš izbaciti još jednu i tako dok ne dođeš na 3x1, a onda i njih jednu po jednu i finito.. Bože, što sam mrzila utrogestan  :Mad: i valjda sam dobro objasnila..

----------


## bambus99

dugo nisam zalazila ode kod vas a imam sta i vidit!  :Very Happy: 

od srca cestitam svim novim trudnicama.... a onim u iscekivanju bete zelim lipi troznamenkasti rezultat... onima koje tek idu u postupak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam jave nalipse reultate!!!!  :Klap:   :Zaljubljen:  
joj, bas je vesel bio drugi misec u cita nadam se da ce sta tako i nastaviti!!!   :Yes:   :Yes:

----------


## inaa

Dobro jutro svima,prelijep sunčani dan- :Smile: 
matto,mogu zamisliti kako sam smiješna bila,kada sam ja zadnji put primala injekcije dobivala sam ih u debelo meso,tako da mi je ovo sve pomalo novo.A trebala si me jučer vidjeti na punkciji,izgubljeni slučaj.- :Smile: 

Sve je bilo super,kod MM nađeno u jednom, tri, a u dr i više plivača,bolje nego prije deset godina,kaže dr ako ovaj put ne uspije da sljedeći put možemo raditi i stimulirani,ovaj je bio blago stimulirani.
Ja se nadam da sljedećeg uopće neće biti- :Smile: 
Punkcija onako osrednje bolna,ali ništa tako strašno.Dr je uspio doprijeti i do moga lijevog jajnika,jedva, ali uspio je.
S Stefani je rekla da će me zvati,transfer najvjerovatnije u ponedjeljak(sutra). Ako Bog da
Ne znam još da li ću ostati na bolovanju nakon transfera,idete li vi na posao ili ?

Ljubim vas sve puuuno...

----------


## goa

> Ne znam još da li ću ostati na bolovanju nakon transfera,idete li vi na posao ili ?
> 
> Ljubim vas sve puuuno...


Stvar izbora - ja sam osobno bila ostala odmah iza punkcije, ne zato što sam fizički trebala, nego čisto radi odmora i pasalo mi,nakon ne znam koliko vrimena imala sam priliku gledati tv ujutro  :Grin:  i izležavati se, puno veći problem je bio uvjeriti muža da se želim i mogu vratiti na posao nakon pozitivne bete, ali to je sad već druga priča, a takav ishod želim i tebi  :Klap: ..

----------


## Mojca

Ja isto nisam išla raditi sve do bete... a onda sam samo promijenila šifru bolovanja.  :Smile:  
Mislim da je opuštenost jako bitan faktor.

----------


## Jelena

> Ja isto nisam išla raditi sve do bete... a onda sam samo promijenila šifru bolovanja.  
> Mislim da je opuštenost jako bitan faktor.


Mislim da je nekome super, nekome nije uzeti si slobodno nakon transfera. Super je doma, ali to čekanje kad imaš previše vremena može biti grozno. Čak i nakon 7 transfera, koje sam prošla.

Čisto za one koji si ne mogu priuštiti čekanje doma linkam članak

Ja dosta vjerujem u: "Za situacije bez stresa je naravno vjerojatnije da će biti ugodnije,“  kaže Rosenwaks. Samo što neće direktno pomoći neplodnom paru da začne  obitelj."

----------


## Mojca

Ne ići na posao ne znači nužno biti doma.  :Smile:  Pa toliko lijepih stvari čovjek može raditi dok čeka, nažalost mene je bila uhvatila viroza pa sam morala biti doma. 

Moj posao je užasno stresan, sam boravak tamo je naporan i ostale dane u godini, a kamoli nakon transfera. U to ime, zaključila sam da je bolje da se izmigoljim od posla koliko god je moguće. Jer znam sebe, ako je frka na poslu (a većinom je), bacam se u to 100% i zaboravljam jesti, uzimati vitamine, spavati itd... a vrijeme potencijalnog začeća po meni ipak treba mir, poznato da se životinje u prirodi u doba velikih suša (dakle stresnih situacija) manje pare i razmnožavaju nego u vrijeme uobičajenih godina. 
Pa sad, ima teorija i teorija, jedna istraživanja pokažu jedno, a druga drugo  :Smile:  ... i ne reagiramo svi jednako na stres... a na svakoj od nas je da osjeti što joj najbolje paše. A da je lako čekati 2 tjedna, nije. Ali posao nije jedino čime si možemo zaokupiti misli... naravno, sve ovisi o nama samima i o poslu. 
Dakle, osluhnuti svoje srce i naći odgovor.  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

Statistike obuhvaćaju i one koji su osjetljivi na stres i one koji nisu i nema značajne razlike u rezultatu.

Nekad treba osluhnuti i poslodovaca, jer znam cure koje su ostale bez posla nakon postupaka.

----------


## matto

Dobar dan sunčani,  nadam se da bura ne smeta šetačima, uživateljima u sunčanom danu :Cool: , 
  inna vjerojatno su mrvice već kod mame pa im želim dobrodošlicu, sigurno odmaraš nakon transfera i putovanja pa želim da ti dani prolaze što ugodnije, bez utrnuća mišića i križobolje, javi nam se kad napustiš horizontalu. 

Nakon transfera i u postupku, isprobala sam gotovo pa sve :Grin: , i još nisam došla do zaključa koja je metoda pouzdana za uspjeh ni jednoj ne bih dala prednost u odnosu na ostale. 

Bilo je postupaka u kojima sam par dana nakon transfera išla raditi, a bilo je postupaka u kojima, kao ova dva posljednja, ostajem kući do bete. Zbog toga preporučila bih svima kojim rade stresne poslove, a osobito onima koji u svom poslu ne mogu izbjeći političare :Taps: , 

da te dane posvete odmoru i sebi. 

No ako se netko ugodnije osjeća na poslu nego doma uz knjigu, kavice, šetnjice, onda može odabrati posao, vjerujem da svatko može ocijeniti što mu najbolje odgovara pa izležavanje pet dana pred Tv zašto ne. 

Na kraju reče jednom meni drag doc. „što se tiče mene možete igrati i košarku“, :Wink:

----------


## aleksandraj

matto, draga, slazem se s tobom. Ja sam u prvom postupku putovala vlakom drugi dan nakon transfera iz MB, vukla kofer i sve ok (inace u Slo kazu da se zivi normalno) i bila biokemijska... Drugi put 15 dana se cuvala i nista...sve je to u Bozjim rukama  :Saint:

----------


## plavuša 007

hello cure! vidim da ste vi sve uglavnom na Citu,pa me zanima ima li netko tko je bio u kbc split i kakva su vam iskustva jer namjeravam preći iz petrove tamo pa me zanima je li i oni radu vikendom i kakva je uspješnost?još sam u fazi premišljanja pa neznam što raditi

----------


## prima

> hello cure! vidim da ste vi sve uglavnom na Citu,pa me zanima ima li netko tko je bio u kbc split i kakva su vam iskustva jer namjeravam preći iz petrove tamo pa me zanima je li i oni radu vikendom i kakva je uspješnost?još sam u fazi premišljanja pa neznam što raditi


 ima nas par šta smo bile na firulama, manje više sve opet završile u Cita. Firule normalno vikednom obave što se mora obavit, ja sam radila i folikulometrije i subotom i nedjeljom, rade i punkcije i transfere ako treba, nema s tim problema, čak je jednostavnije, manje se čeka vikendom.
Koliko znam na forumu se nitko nije pohvalio trudnoćom sa firula, a doktor i embriolog su mi još davno rekli da imaju dosta trudnoća
~~~~~~~~~~ da uspiješ
PS i u Cita se može na uputnicu

----------


## nina977

Pozdrav cure!Ja se namjeravam iz Zg(Sv.Duh) prebacit na Cito,da li znate koliko se odprilike čeka na postupak preko uputnice?

----------


## plavuša 007

e super kad radu vikendom,onda sigurno prelazim tamo! prijatelj mi je doktor tamo i on me i pozvao da pređem tamo jer i on ponekad radi s njima i rekao mi je da im je super krenulo ali stvarno nikad nisam ovdje na forumu pročitala da se neka cura pohvalila da joj je uspjelo,pa se nadam da ih ima! hvala ti prima na odgovoru.

----------


## prima

Sretno, i izvještajvaj nas kakvo je stanje tamo, svako toliko se javi netko tko bi na firule, ali se pogubi u mnoštvu postova. Mene naročito zanima uspješnost.

----------


## crvenkapica77

*nina977  ,*ja mislim da  je 2011god. puna  preko HZZO  ,  najbolje nazvati i pitati

----------


## ksena28

i mene isto zanima kakvo je stanje na Firulama?

----------


## after eight

Ja sam bila na Firulama oko godinu dana (2009/2010), prvu punkciju radili na meni u novom rodilištu! 2 totalno prirodna postupka smo radili, ali bez rezultata.
Što se tiče doktora, sestara i biologa, samo riječi hvale imam za njih, ali... doktori se ne bave isključivo humanom reprodukcijom, kako to piše na ulazu, nego su i dežurni u ambulanti jednom tjedno, vizite imaju svaki dan, operacije također, tako da se ne mogu posvetiti nama u potpunosti. Osim toga, nemaju puno iskustva, ali osobno sam vidjela neke uspješne postupke tamo...

----------


## ksena28

after eight, hvala na odgovoru, ali evo još pitanja: kakve su stimulacije? jel zamrzavaju js?

----------


## after eight

Stimulacije idu s menopurom i gonalima (preko HZZO-a kako to već ide), sve normalno kao i u drugimm klinikama/bolnicama. Sestra Zdenka je tu, daje injekcije i sve što treba. Najbolje je nazvati na tel i raspitat će direktno: 021/551 422.

----------


## Pinky

mi smo vidjeli naše burekiće u petak. srolani su ko dva burekića lol
jedna bebica je skroz nisko, zgrčena, a druga je malo komodnija. nisu   više skroz na kat, sad su ko neki 66 malo ukošeni, jedna glavica drugoj   bebi na stomaku, glavice dolje, nogice gore. posteljica jedna sprijeda,   jedna straga. ja zatvorena, cerviks 4.5 cm.
bebice su napredne, velike, u gornjoj granici "gabarita" za našu dob.
dobili smo još mjesec šetuckanja jer nam je nalaz dobar, nadam se da će tako i ostati.
veliki cmok od nas troje

----------


## Blekonja

> mi smo vidjeli naše burekiće u petak. srolani su ko dva burekića lol
> jedna bebica je skroz nisko, zgrčena, a druga je malo komodnija. nisu   više skroz na kat, sad su ko neki 66 malo ukošeni, jedna glavica drugoj   bebi na stomaku, glavice dolje, nogice gore. posteljica jedna sprijeda,   jedna straga. ja zatvorena, cerviks 4.5 cm.
> bebice su napredne, velike, u gornjoj granici "gabarita" za našu dob.
> dobili smo još mjesec šetuckanja jer nam je nalaz dobar, nadam se da će tako i ostati.
> veliki cmok od nas troje



superrrr draga, uživajte!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## prima

> after eight, hvala na odgovoru, ali evo još pitanja: kakve su stimulacije? jel zamrzavaju js?


koliko ja znam situaciju od prije 10 mjeseci, stimulacije razne, po potrebi, i prirodnjaci i dugi protokoli  i kombinacije, nema šta nema.Svi ljekovi se dobiju kod njih. Zamrzavanja js tada nije bilo, neznam jeli se šta prominilo nakon Latinice.Nisam čula.

----------


## Jelena

Bebel super!

----------


## Mojca

> mi smo vidjeli naše burekiće u petak. srolani su ko dva burekića lol
> jedna bebica je skroz nisko, zgrčena, a druga je malo komodnija. nisu   više skroz na kat, sad su ko neki 66 malo ukošeni, jedna glavica drugoj   bebi na stomaku, glavice dolje, nogice gore. posteljica jedna sprijeda,   jedna straga. ja zatvorena, cerviks 4.5 cm.
> bebice su napredne, velike, u gornjoj granici "gabarita" za našu dob.
> dobili smo još mjesec šetuckanja jer nam je nalaz dobar, nadam se da će tako i ostati.
> veliki cmok od nas troje


Burekiće?  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 
Sjajno, samo tako dalje. Uživajte u proljetnim šetnjama, upijajte sunce! Ma već se sad vidi da su to super bebe! Sretno dalje.
 :Heart:

----------


## goa

> mi smo vidjeli naše burekiće u petak. srolani su ko dva burekića lol
> jedna bebica je skroz nisko, zgrčena, a druga je malo komodnija. nisu   više skroz na kat, sad su ko neki 66 malo ukošeni, jedna glavica drugoj   bebi na stomaku, glavice dolje, nogice gore. posteljica jedna sprijeda,   jedna straga. ja zatvorena, cerviks 4.5 cm.
> bebice su napredne, velike, u gornjoj granici "gabarita" za našu dob.
> dobili smo još mjesec šetuckanja jer nam je nalaz dobar, nadam se da će tako i ostati.
> veliki cmok od nas troje


A šta je ovo lipo pročitati  :Zaljubljen: !!
Kad je termin, Pinky ?
Inače,i ja sam blizanka, kaže mama da je uredno šetala do kraja trudnoće, a bili smo poprilične bebe  :Grin: , uglavnom, i tebi želim isto tako, a napose da se izguštaš u litu, kupanje i ostale radosti..

----------


## Pinky

termin je 4.8. a 7.7. mi je najavljena hospitalizacija, pa može sve između lol

----------


## Jesen82

> mi smo vidjeli naše burekiće u petak. srolani su ko dva burekića lol
> jedna bebica je skroz nisko, zgrčena, a druga je malo komodnija. nisu   više skroz na kat, sad su ko neki 66 malo ukošeni, jedna glavica drugoj   bebi na stomaku, glavice dolje, nogice gore. posteljica jedna sprijeda,   jedna straga. ja zatvorena, cerviks 4.5 cm.
> bebice su napredne, velike, u gornjoj granici "gabarita" za našu dob.
> dobili smo još mjesec šetuckanja jer nam je nalaz dobar, nadam se da će tako i ostati.
> veliki cmok od nas troje


ajme draga super :Heart:

----------


## goa

> termin je 4.8. a 7.7. mi je najavljena hospitalizacija, pa može sve između lol


Baš na National Geographicu gledala dokumentarac o životu više bebica u maternici, čudo kako se igraju i maze i sve ostalo  :Heart: !
Cerviks ti je super, samo guštaj!!

----------


## sildad

> termin je 4.8. a 7.7. mi je najavljena hospitalizacija, pa može sve između lol


Ti si već treća trudnica za koju čujem da ima termin 04.08. Tada mi je mužu rođendan. Želim ti mirnu trudnoću do kraja.

----------


## Lua

Evo,drage cure, da i ovdje napišem (ipak bi bio red) ovaj put od mene ništa beta=0. Jučer sam se čula s dr P. i on bi da odmah idemo sljedeći ciklus (imam smrznute 3 JS)....ali ja bi se ipak malo odmorila... pa ćemo opet dalje u neke nove borbe...

Sve vas lijepo pozdravljam,trudnicama želim sretnu (dosadnu) trudnoću do kraja a trudilicama da što prije uspiju....  :Kiss:

----------


## tikica

Bok cure evo da se javim!
Imala sam jako jako bolnu punkciju nisam to baš tako očekivala ali evo i to se preživilo, dobili smo 20 JS, a transver je peti dan od punkcije tj.sutra i jedva čekam otiči po svoje bebice.

Ne znam kako je bilo vama ali meni je od bromergon tableta užasno loše imam velike mučnine i jaku kiselinu u želucu?

----------


## Pinky

lua baš mi je žao  :Sad: 

tikice, odlična reakcija! na žalost da živimo u normalnoj državi imala bi puuuuno razloga za slavlje. i sad imaš, ali zamisli samo koliko smrzlića bi tu bilo da nema hdz-a  :Evil or Very Mad: 
(ovo ja pod dojmom ministrovih laži na presici)

----------


## matto

Lua :Love: , 
  tikica, pokušaj bromergon uzeti pred spavanje, a ne tijekom dana. Kod mene je na početku terapije jedina nus pojava bila začepljen nos u jutarnjim satima a mučnina nikad nije bilo upravo zbog toga, a i preporuka liječnika bila je takva. 

Žao mi je zbog punkcije no kad jednom primiš svoje bebice znat ćeš da je vrijedilo i to preživjeti, i naravno sretno sutra neka ostanu s tobom narednih devet mjeseci i od malih "zrna pijeska" ili "riže" (meni uvijek na tansferu izgledaju kao zrna riže) postanu živahne bebice :Wink:

----------


## maca papucarica

Drage moje trenutne i buduće trudnice! Čitam vas već duže, ali tek se sada pridružujem u nadi da ćete me prigrliti u ovo veselo društvance! Trudilica sam već duže vrijeme, ali tek smo nedavno krenuli u mpo akciju (za koju se nadam da će biti što kraća!). Upravo smo završili treći ciklus klomića i ciljanih. Danas vadila betu, ali  :Nope:  . Sljedeći korak je hsg za 10-tak dana, sve u Cita, kod genijalca Poljaka!

----------


## Jelena

*lua i maca papucarica*, žao mi je, ali sigurno ste u dobrim rukama i držim fige da što prije ostvarite trudnoću.

Cure, sigurno ste skužile da su izašle danas statistike, piše se pomalo i ovdje . Budući da je sve jako netransparentno prikazano, išla sam malo pogledati stranice od klinika. Cito je zbilja jedina klinika s normalnom web stranicom. Ne znam čitaju li iz Cita forum, ali ako da, čestitam na dobroj stranici!

----------


## vedre

*tikice* baš si lipo reagirala 20js.svaka čast.bravooo.oću i ja oću i ja :Smile: 
*maca papucarica* žao mi je da vam nije uspilo,ali kako kaže Jelena;u dobrim si rukama.ne brini.samo hrabro.i piši ako ti je lakše
*pinky* tebi i tvojim malenim smotuljcima šaljem big kiss

----------


## Jelena

tikice, oprosti, nisam vidjela jesi pisala kakvu si stimulaciju imala?

super je 20 stanica, ali nisam sigurna koliko sreće od onih smrznutih. ja sam tu preskeptična i nekako se više oslanjam na europske i svjetske trendove, nego na milinovićevske besmislice. mislim, super je što se ima veliki broj za izbor, ali preostalih 17 bi zapadno od RH imalo veću šansu da su u bilo kojoj normalnoj zemlji. u svakom slučaju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepše tri.

----------


## maca papucarica

Ma lakše mi je kad pročitam kako hrabrih i pozitivnih žena ima... 
Kod mene to ide po principu izbaci ljutnju, otari suze i idemo dalje u nove pobjede!

----------


## Jelena

> Ma lakše mi je kad pročitam kako hrabrih i pozitivnih žena ima... 
> Kod mene to ide po principu izbaci ljutnju, otari suze i idemo dalje u nove pobjede!


na hrabrost i pozitivu se može računati do 32. godine, onda je vrag odnio šalu i stvari se moraju uzeti u svoje ruke.

uopće ne računam na liječenje kod nas više, ali sam jako tužna zbog toga što nas milinović skupa s doktorima pravi budalama, a pogotovo što se izvlače da bi bilo i bolje da nema toliko 40godišnjakinja, kao da nisu mogli dati posebnu statistiku za 25-30, 30-35, 35-40 i 40+ 

jedva čekam da nekog dobrog odvjetnika drmne neplodnost u glavu pa skupi snimke milinovićevih laži. ovako smo totalno nemoćni, a pogotovo s neprofesionalnim novinarima poput onih danas s tv nove. katastrofa.

----------


## venddy

muž je totalno popiz.... kad smo gledali dnevnik nove tv pa im je expresno poslao mail da bi bilo lijepo da se isti novinar malo potrudi i pokuša saznati točnu brojku živorođene djece iz zamrznutih jajnih stanica u ovih godinu i pol dana. Sve je začinio nekim manje pristojnim pridjevima uz Milinovićevo ime pa ne očekujemo da oni naš prijedlog ozbiljno shvate, mislit će da je neki psihopata u pitanju

----------


## Jelena

venddy, cijela taktika je dobro osmišljena. Provociraju nas i rade budalama, ali su se pobrinuli po novom zakonu da moramo na psihološko savjetovanje. Ne znam jeste skužile onu psihologinju iz Rijeke, ona si zaista daje truda napraviti naš psihoporfil, kao da idem po oružje, a ne po dijete.

----------


## tigrical

*Lua* žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## tally

*Lua*, draga, žao mi je!  :Love: 
*Tikica*,sretno i bravo za j.s. Bromergon je i mene ubio prošli put! Ništa novo, hahaha!
*Pinky*, tvoji burekici cekaju da malo zatopli,ha, pa ce onda van! Uživaj!  :Cool:

----------


## Mojca

*Lua*, žao mi je.  :Sad:  Samo ti odmori, pa opet u akciju kad osjetiš da je trenutak.
*Tikica*, lijepa reakcija, držim fige!  :Smile:  
*Maca Papučarica*, dobro došla, optimizmu ima mjesta i nakon 32 i nakon 42.  :Smile:  To je uvijek važna stavka. Želim ti puno sreće. 

Mi smo danas bili na drugom UZV, mrvica je sa 3,8 mm narasla na 20 mm i već se vidi glavica, tijelo, nogice, "perajice" iz kojih će nastati rukice, vidi se pupčana vrpca... bila sam ugodno šokirana promjenom u dva tjedna... od jedne male okruglice prošlog puta, već se raspoznaje bebica.  :Smile:  

Cure, svima šaljemo pozdrav i puno lijepih misli.  :Heart:

----------


## maca papucarica

:Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:  za tvoju mrvicu Mojca i da ti na sljedećem uzv maše sa rukicama i nožicama!
Hvala za lijepe željice, sigurna sam da će nam se svima ostvariti, samo treba biti vrijedan, strpljiv i  :Cool: !
Puuuuno pozitivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  šaljem Tikici i čekalici Matto, a Lui veliki  :Kiss: , da se što prije oporaviš i kreneš dalje.
Puno sunčanih pozdrava svim suborkama!

----------


## tikica

Vračene dvije blastice, sada čekamo 24.03.

Jedno veliko hvala Dr.Poljaku, sestri Stefani i naravno Romcu.

----------


## Jelena

> ... sigurna sam da će nam se svima ostvariti, samo treba biti vrijedan, strpljiv i !


Ovakve su izjave nama koji smo diskriminirani ovim zakonom i nemamo nikakve šanse po njemu doći do djeteta u najmanju ruku uvredljivi. Žao mi je da vi niste gledali vijesti i kako se naša Gabi25 i dio mladih suborki bori i za vas.

Pa pogledajte što su Mury napravili:




> Evo da i ja upišem svoje postupke po novom zakonu:
> 10/2009 - klomifeni, 1 js - *nije* se oplodila
> 03/2010 - stimulirani sa gonalima, 9 js - dvije oplođene, 6 js zamrznuto - beta 2,1
> 04/2010 - sekundarni ivf od *6 zamrznutih js niti jeda nije preživjela odmrzavanje*!!!!!!!
> 05/2010 - klomifen + gonal *3js - niti jedna jajna stanica nije se oplodila*  ( eto toliko da je dovoljno oploditi 3js), a sve 3 js bile dobre  kvalitete, rađen ICSI, i spermiogram nije toliko loš ( ipak se radi o  milijunima spermića, više nego dovoljno za ICSI)!!!!
> 06/2010 - klomifen, 2 js, jedna se oplodila - beta 0


Nije jedina pogledajte:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/55519-m...OJIMO-SE/page2

Barem iz suosjećanja s nama bacite i pokoju kritiku.
Meni je prof. Šimunić osobno obećao da će se izboriti da slučajevima poput moga dozvole oplodnju svih stanica. Jučer je samo spomenuo stare majke. Ja sam s 27 godina krenula.

----------


## sildad

Cure, samo da prijavim da sam i ja od danas u postupku. Morat ću ovu stimulaciju proći sama jer MM ide na put 3 tjedna. Na 1. UZV sam u slijedeću srijedu.

----------


## prima

*Jelena*
vrlo slična pitanja su se postavljala 
recimo tu

Frustrira kad vidiš da te vlada i ljudi koji nisu u toj priči lagano ignoriraju, kao "to nije naš problem".Pa se onda postavi pitanje a što je s ljudima čiji to je problem ?
Mislim da ipak svačiji osobni izbor na koji način će (ne)djelovati.
ovaj topic je odavno samo regionalno odbrojavanje, i ako tvoji postovi nekoga potaknu da se pokrene  :Naklon: .

----------


## tikica

Sretno sildada!

----------


## Jelena

prima  :Heart: 
Skužila sam da ne spava cijela Dalmacija, bilo vas je kad se uvodio Zakon i kad je trebalo podmetnuti leđa.

_Zen program - bit će sve uredu_ mi je teško prihvatiti. A pogotovo kad se piše da samo treba biti vrijedan i strpljiv. Neću sad nabrajati cure koje su bile vrijedne i strpljive i nisu uspjele ni po starom zakon, a po novom je samo još puno gore.
Naravno da se čovjek uvijek nada i vidim da Citou dobro ide i snimam pomalo situaciju kod vas, ali što ću dok mi ne dopuste da mi se sve stanice pokušaju oploditi, a vrijeme ide. Zamrzavanje embrija je spin off, pravi problem je ograničenje oplodnje na 3 js.

----------


## tikica

Jelena, imala sam kratki protokol "flare up" 9,5 Decapeptyla, 20 menopura

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Jelena, imala sam kratki protokol "flare up" 9,5 Decapeptyla, 20 menopura


i ja sam imala ovakav protokol 2x  i  dobijem  5js
tikice  preva si koka   :Smile: ....bit ce ovo bingo   !!!

sildad  sretno   !!
pinky  kod tebe  hdB  samo lijepe vijesti  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sildad

Ima li tko s Cita da ide u postupak sa mnom, nek se mi se slobodno javi kad budem na UZV pa možemo na kavu.

----------


## prima

> Zamrzavanje embrija je spin off, pravi problem je ograničenje oplodnje na 3 js.


ovo debelo potpisujem. Jeza me hvata kad pomislim na situaciju da bi mogla imati više od 3 js.
To mi se u 4 postupka dogodilo samo jednom,srećom stari zakon i najbolji mogući rezultat.
Inače ja koristim svaku priliku koju mogu da ljude koji nisu u MPO upozorim zašto je konkretno zakon loš, i uvijek se baziram na ovaj dio, a vidim iz njihovih reakcija da im je to novost, zbog površnog izvještavanja, oni misle da smo mi svi zabrijali na smrzavanje embrija.
Eto mogu se pohvalit da od prošlog tjedna moja ortodontica i njena med.sestra znaju zašto je bitno dozvoliti oplodnju više od 3 js  :Grin:

----------


## prima

> Ima li tko s Cita da ide u postupak sa mnom, nek se mi se slobodno javi kad budem na UZV pa možemo na kavu.


utekla si mi, ja ću s tobom na kavu kad dođeš po nalaze (velike) bete

----------


## sildad

> utekla si mi, ja ću s tobom na kavu kad dođeš po nalaze (velike) bete


Iz tvojih usta u Božje uši. Da bar. A bilo bi već i vrime da bude jedna normalna velika beta.

----------


## inaa

curke moje evo i mene. U utorak sam bila na transferu,a ne u pon,.Kada sam došla kaže dr da je samo jedna preživjela. Ja ostala paf....u prvi tren razočarenje,ali poslije,šta je tu je,lijepo izgleda,osmostanična,biti će šta bude.

Ležala sam ,uglavnom, do sada ,danas malo prošetala.
matto,šta ima kako si?

pozzzz svim curama i puno sreće

----------


## Mojca

Sildad, od srca vibramo za uspješan postupak!  :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

ma najdraže bi mi bilo da se sve s proljeća preselite na trudnoću  :Heart: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## TwistedQ

> ma najdraže bi mi bilo da se sve s proljeća preselite na trudnoću 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 X

----------


## tonili

*Evo ja vas sve pozivam da na linku u mom potpisu preuzmu prosvjedni avatar. To je način da i ovako virtualno iskažemo nezadovoljstvo postojećim zakonom. Ne možemo svi izaći na ulice, no možemo ovom malom gestom pokazati da nam je stalo...*
P.s. U albumu imate i predloške postera - transparenata - za one koji se odluče prošetati  :Wink:

----------


## RuzicaSB

Tonili nadam se da nemas nista protiv sto sam rvoj link s avatarima i transparentima podijelila i s curama na MiB-u i pozvala ih da promijene bar avatare ako nista drugo.

----------


## tonili

ružo - naravno da nemam ništa protiv!!! Dapače, pozivam sve da promijene slike profila i na faceu!!!! Ima nas koji smo to več učinili!

----------


## tikica

Ajme tko će mi izdržat 13 dana jučer sam 1dpt išla jedno deset puta izbrojat koji mi je dan kad ono još uvijek 1dpt.
Jeste vi cure baš ono mirovale ja se nisam makla cili dan sa kauča već me bole leđa od ležanja?

----------


## Mojca

Tikica, ja sam mirovala, jer me uhvatila gadna viroza, sad mi se čini da je to na neki način bilo i zgodno, jer sam bila zabavljena inhalacijama, brisanjem nosa i sl., a ne brojanjem dana  :Smile:   ali i da nije bilo tako mislim da bi bila ležala, jer sam imala osjećaj da je tako najbolje. Stalno me nešto bolilo, zatezalo... 
Naravno, to je totalno individualno i nije dokazano da mirovanje pomaže/odmaže. Samo ti sljedi što je doktor rekao za prva dva-tri dana, a nakon toga ono što osjećaš da trebaš raditi.  :Smile:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## inaa

tikica,ja sam mirovala četiri dana,danas prohodala,i mene je tako sve bolilo,leđa,ruke, noge,stomak,nema šta nije,a sada je već bolje.Najgore mi je bilo,što sam imala neku tremu,čim sam prohodala bolje je. Koliko embrija su ti vratili? Meni samo jedan,malo sam u bedu zbog toga,ali...
Ja sam prvi put ležala svih četrnaest dana i četrnaesti dobola M.

matto,draga,javi se, šta ima?

Svim čekalicama želim veeeeeeeeliku betu - :Smile:

----------


## inaa

> mi smo vidjeli naše burekiće u petak. srolani su ko dva burekića lol
> jedna bebica je skroz nisko, zgrčena, a druga je malo komodnija. nisu   više skroz na kat, sad su ko neki 66 malo ukošeni, jedna glavica drugoj   bebi na stomaku, glavice dolje, nogice gore. posteljica jedna sprijeda,   jedna straga. ja zatvorena, cerviks 4.5 cm.
> bebice su napredne, velike, u gornjoj granici "gabarita" za našu dob.
> dobili smo još mjesec šetuckanja jer nam je nalaz dobar, nadam se da će tako i ostati.
> veliki cmok od nas troje


Bogu hvala

Uživajte - :Smile:

----------


## matto

ina, neka bude, kako kažu jedan :Yes: , a vrijedan i nemoj bedariti što ti je vraćen jedan embrij, kod mene su prošli put bile dvije blastciste ocijenjene pet i četiri pa ništa :Sad: . Ima cura da su imali šestostaničnie treći dan pa su sada trudne, zato ne broji stanice i kako Denny kaže "vjeruj  u anđele". Bila sam u Dubrovniku (malo sunca i mora, kavice na otvorenom, mene uvijek drže u dobrom raspoloženju), maloprije sam se vratila pa se nisam stigla ranije javiti, kod mene ako je i bilo simptoma (boluckanje u stomaku, grudima sada su prestali a nažalost znam što to znači, barem kod mene). Uskoro radim test i ne polažem nade u uspjeh, no i ne dramim ja ću bez obzira na rezultat ponovno dalje, možda i nekima zvuči ludo, do zadnjeg atoma snage :Wink: ,
  tebi želim sreću i za deset dana plusić ili troznamenkastu betu, čuvaj se i malo prošetaj, laganini, ako ništa to je dobro za leđa :Wink:

----------


## Denny

Da, da, vjeruj u anđele!  :Heart:  I ti *matto* isto, jer vjerujem, kako kažeš, do zadnjeg atoma snage, da ćeš i ti uskoro postati mama. Nisam puno na forumu, nesmijem zbog očiju, ali pratim vas koliko mogu, Vibram iz sve snage da doživite tu ljepotu, da vam doktor kaže da je sve u redu, da vas pita kako će se zvati... da gledate svoje bebice kako se igraju pupčanom vrpcom, i skrivaju lice baš onda kada ih hoćete slikati...  :Grin:  
To vam svima želim od srca!
E da, i da vas po mogućnosti zaobiđe zatvor...  :Laughing: 

Moje štručice su napunile 1200 grama, evo nas u 29-tom tjednu. Ja sam i dalje super, (ako izuzmemo sve probleme zbog velikog trbuha), trudnoća je i dalje najškolskija moguća i to veseli i mene i doktora. A bebice lupkaju, okreću se, igraju se... i dalje ne mogu vjerovati da je to stvarnost, i da smo stvorili novi život!

I da *matto*, imala si pravo: na najnovijoj slici su ISTE MM!   :Zaljubljen: 

Puno poljubaca i sretnih vibrica vam šaljemo svima, a posebno čekalicama bete!
*sildad* - sretno!!!

----------


## gargamelica

Tikice ,inaa,matto drzim fige za velike bete  :Smile: 
Pinky super da su tvoje štručice napredne !!!! 
Denny pomazi male cure od mene i mog malog čuda  :Wink: 
Mi smo se ovaj 25 tjedan gledali na 3D i cura je spavala i zijevala nikako je probuditi ali bar smo par puta uhvatili lice iako je prema posteljici okrenuta  :Wink:  .
Svim curama zelim srecu  :Smile:

----------


## inaa

i ti *matto* isto, vjeruj  :Heart: ... i ja sam odlučila,ići ću dalje do zadnjeg atoma snage

Ne boj se ,jer ja sam s tobom
Ja sam te otkupio
Ne boj se jer ja sam s tobom
Imenom sam te zazvao,jer moja je ljubav istina,moja ljubav liječi srca slomljena.


Ja se osjećam tako naduto,imam vjetrove,stomak velik,imam osjećaj da jedva dišem,od trećeg dana mi je tako.
 Sve što pojedem padne mi kao kamen.

----------


## inaa

> i ti *matto* isto, vjeruj ... i ja sam odlučila,ići ću dalje do zadnjeg atoma snage
> 
> Ne boj se ,jer ja sam s tobom
> Ja sam te otkupio
> Ne boj se jer ja sam s tobom
> Imenom sam te zazvao,jer moja je ljubav istina,moja ljubav liječi srca slomljena.
> 
> 
> Ja se osjećam tako naduto,imam vjetrove,stomak velik,imam osjećaj da jedva dišem,od trećeg dana mi je tako.
>  Sve što pojedem padne mi kao kamen.





> Tikice ,inaa,matto drzim fige za velike bete 
> Pinky super da su tvoje štručice napredne !!!! 
> Denny pomazi male cure od mene i mog malog čuda 
> Mi smo se ovaj 25 tjedan gledali na 3D i cura je spavala i zijevala nikako je probuditi ali bar smo par puta uhvatili lice iako je prema posteljici okrenuta  .
> Svim curama zelim srecu


hvala gargamelice

 Tebi i tvojoj curi sve najbolje,uživajte

----------


## inaa

hvala gargamelice 

Sve najbolje tebi i tvojoj curi uživajte

----------


## sildad

*Tikice*, jel znaš šta sam ti napisala u SMS-u. A sad slijedi ono najgore a to je čekanje. Ja bi mogla 100 puta proći IVF, samo da nije tog prokletog čekanja bete. Po meni nema potrebe i smisla da ležiš. Ponašaj se normalno, samo nemoj raditi teške kućanske poslove. 
Na mene stimulacije uvijek djeluju tako da sam neopisivo umorna. Valjda će stara koka dati još nešto jaja ovaj put. Do sad je uvijek bilo, sad me isto malo strah da neće biti nijedna JS. 
*Matto, Ina, Tikice* - sretno!

----------


## tikica

Pozdrav cure evo ja više ne ležim, da je bar lijepo vrijeme da mogu vanka prošetat ah ništa šetat ću po kući.
Ništa me više ne boli, navikla sam se na Bromergon i nemam nikakvih simptoma vidim da je sve to normalno pa se ne mislim puno.

Sildad iš,iš negativne misli naravno da će biti jajnih stanica.
Inaa nema bediranja jedan ali vrijedan.
Matto ne odustaj, nikad ne znaš gdje te sreća čeka.
Denny kako vrijeme leti 29.tjedan, a štručicama jedna velika  :Kiss: 
Gargamelica pozdrav i  :Kiss:  curici.
Svim ostalim curama puno pozitivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Pinky

ma matto, ja znam da je ovaj dobitan!
curke moje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svu sreću vam želim  :Heart:

----------


## matto

moja beta: 271,19

----------


## tonili

matto  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Ja slučajno uletjela ovdje i vidim ovako krasnu vijest!!!

----------


## ivica_k

> moja beta: 271,19


bravo matto, uskoro ćeš biti blago zaokružena...jeeeee, baš si me razveselila!

----------


## Mury

matto, čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!
Baš si mi uljepšala dan! Evo odmah optimističnije čekam svoj postupak, iako me zadnjih dana bila uhvatila nekakva trema i strah od još jednog neuspjeha, uh, uh...ne znam kako bih više preživjela!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Matto*, trudna si!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   Čestitaaaam! I meni je laknulo, sa strahom sam otvarala forum  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

> moja beta: 271,19


i deset minuta nakon mog proročanstva: ta daaaaaaaaaaa
jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee blizanko moja, pa zar si sumnjala da će i tebi biti 5. dobitan? pa pratile smo se svo ovo vrime, samo smo u finalu imale lagani vremenski raskorak.
a POJMA NEMAŠ KAKO SI ME USREĆILA  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ČESTITAM
presretna sam  :Grin:

----------


## Mojca

Wooow Matto!!!!!
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Čestitke od srca! Bravo!

----------


## maca papucarica

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy: - :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Matto, čestitam od  :Heart: !

Svim ostalim čekalicama i nadalicama želim da im čim prije srčeko zaigra od sriće !

----------


## inaa

matto,čestitam,bravo!!!

 Ne znaš kako si me razveselila,sretna sam kao da sam i ja uspjela - :Smile: 

možda sam ti i ja donijela sreću...

----------


## Denny

> (post od prošlog ljeta):
> 
> *matto* je jedna od onih cura koje jednostavno "zrače" i moraš ih zavoljeti čim ih upoznaš. Ona je bila vedra i nasmijana, bez obzira što je satima putovala po ovoj vrućini za desetominutni uzv. Smijala sam se i ja s njom, pojma nemam više čemu, ali dok su sve cure sjedile zamišljene i u svojim mislima, nas dvije smo imale širok osmijeh na licu, kao da se svi problemi IVF postupka nas opće ne tiću!  Pa i kad je dr. P. objavio da prekida njen postupak, svi smo se šokirali i zanijemili u čudu... svi osim nje, koja je samo s osmijehom rekla: "Dobro, vidimo se sljedeći ciklus!" 
> 
> *matto*, imala si pravo, postupak nije veličina folikula, ni koliko ih ima... Postupak je nešto puno više, nešto iznad toga svega...
> 
> Postupak je NADA, koja nekad gori više, nekad manje, ali se nikad ne gasi...
> Postupak je osmijeh kad si na rubu suza...
> Postupak je drveni leptirić, za kojeg znamo i ti i ja da će jednom ipak doći u ruke malenog dječaka...


Evo, napokon vidim tipke od suza (radosnica)...  :Very Happy: Postoje dani kad napokon shvatiš da sve u životu ima smisla, da sve ima svoje mjesto i vrijeme, i da se čuda uistinu događaju. Danas je jedan takav dan.
*matto*, nema tih riječi kojima bih opisala koliko smo sretni zbog tebe, i ja i MM, i koliko si nam uljepšala ovaj tnurno-oblačni dan! Ako je itko na ovom svijetu zaslužio sretan kraj, ti si onda ti, prekrasna i nasmijana buduća mamice!  :Heart: 

Želim ti isto što i sebi, predivnu i mirnu trudnoću, da se mala mrvica (ili mrvice, nikad se ne zna!) udobno smjesti u "zlaćanoj beši", i da za osam mjeseci sretno stigne svojoj mami i tati. 

A ako vas put opet dovede u Split (iz potpuno drugih razloga) vidimo se, jer ti želim pokazati dvije male princeze koje su zdušno vibrale za tebe.  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 

I na kraju, hvala jednoj dragoj osobi na ispunjenom obećanju!   :Kiss:

----------


## sildad

*Matto*, čestitke i od mene od srca.

----------


## Denny

P.S. Eto vidiš da i dr. A. donosi sreću, rekla sam ja!  :Laughing: 
A i poklon od naše Rozalije, duboko vjerujem da je heparin čuvar trudnoće, i da će ovaj put sve biti kako treba.

Presretna sam, eto! Nadam se da curama neće škoditi ako nazdravimo s ćašicom čokoladnog likera? Tako smo i za Pinky, pa evo vidiš!  :Laughing: A šta mogu, kad uspjehe dragih ljudi doživljavam kao svoje vlastite!  :Yes: 

I da, ozbiljno sam mislila kad sam rekla ono "nadam se da će te zaobići zatvor!"  :Laughing:  A potpis ti je preeeedivan!  :Heart:

----------


## matto

Cure hvala vam, pomalo sam zbunjena, koliko tek zbunjeno zvučim doc. P.  i pomalo oprezna, puno sretna toliko da sam pomislila kad je test pokazao drugu crticu da me briga za betu imamo konačno tu crticu, a onda je i mm, koji se do sada držao tako hrabro počeo dramiti: može li beta biti nula, a test pozitivan ili crtica je malo bljeđa, a neki je dan iz kuta izvukao igračku plavog leptira na vidljivo mjesto.  


Jutros kad sam podigla nalaz sestra se nasmiješila, njoj je to bio dio posla, a meni srce samo što nije iskočilo (odmah sam se sjetila Denny kako joj je srce lupalo kad je išla po betu), čula sam ga kako kuca, pa su mi se ruke počele tresti nisam znala koga ću prvo nazvati ili doc.P. ili mm :Laughing: , pa sam pokušala slati poruke i nisam mogla odoljeti, iako sam ovaj put rekla da ću šutjeti do otkucaja i poslala sam poruke širom planeta, jednom dođe i taj dan.  


Draga Denny, Pynki, Rozalija, Aleksandraj, Sildad, Irena, Goa, Inna, Aurorablu, cure s Rode, tako sam sretna da bih sada organizirala druženje u Virusa. Denny ja ću sigurno dolaziti u Split ne mogu se tako zaboraviti dragi ljudi koje sam tamo upoznala i koji su naporno radili da ostvarim trudnoću, koji su me uveseljavali, (cure s foruma), ako ništa moram doći izgrlit i izljubiti tebe i nama dragu osobu, dok se emocije stišaju ne bi bilo dobro da sada u ovakvom stanju uđem u Cita i počnem sve redom grliti i ljubiti :Wink: ,

----------


## Jelena

matto, čestitam od srca!!!

----------


## Denny

> ne bi bilo dobro da sada u ovakvom stanju uđem u Cita i počnem sve redom grliti i ljubiti,


 Haha... probaj, ovo sam ja napravila, bio je živi urnebes tamo! :Laughing:

----------


## matto

Denny, sad kad si spomenula dr.A, priznajem da je blage ruke, ali isto tako ne mogu a da se ne vratim na dan transfera 

naravno prvo smo se smijali šalama doc.P. a onda je nastupila neka tišina. Znate onu tišinu bijelu kao kad pada snijeg od koje sam postala smirena, sestre su izašle a doc. P. je ostao pričati sa mnom i sasvim tiho tipkati moje otpusno pismo, vjerujem da je taj trenutak te svečane bijele tišine bio ključan, a poslije smo se sestra Mirjana, ja i jedna trudnica na CTG-u toliko smijale da sam skoro pa zaboravila gdje sam i smijehom okončale tišinu.

----------


## Jesen82

matto da ti i ovdje čestitam... i bravo za ekipu iz Cita... stvarno tamo ima nešto posebno..ojetila sam i kada sam i saa bila tamo...želim ti svu sreću ovog svijeta :Heart:

----------


## Denny

Haha... evo detalj s mog transfera: 




> Kad sam pitala doktora jesam li sad trudna barem dok se ne dokaže suprotno, rekao je: ne, trudna si ovako i onako! 
> A onda je dotrčao MM s onom slikom blastica, i raspametila sam se... 
> Sreća da nas je sestra nasmijavala pola sata, jer bi pukla od emocija. Ovako sam pucala od smjeha, nadam se da se mrvicama nije previše treslo unutra!


Ja se i sad volim našaliti kako mi se od tolikog smijanja blastica raspolovila na dvije!  :Laughing:

----------


## aleksandraj

Hvala dragom Bogu i osoblju CITA za ovu predivnu vijest...Matto od srca ti cestitam... :Very Happy:

----------


## Jelena

> Ja se i sad volim našaliti kako mi se od tolikog smijanja blastica raspolovila na dvije!


 :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

ajme i ja sam se smijala nakon dobitnog transfera. čak i otišla sa sestrom na kavu jer je bila nedjelja a ona, mm i ja smo ostali zadnji u klinici.
matto, jesi li vadila betu privatno? u c& nešto labu? 
i moja beta je mostarska  :Laughing:  sjećam se kako sam čiču koji mi je radio betu zvala 3x za redom da mi provjeri ime i prezime i broj hehe

a što se tiče straha i nevjerice - ja još ne mogu na glas izgovoriti da sam trudna. ni nikome preko telefona priopćiti vijest. bojim se još uvijek da je sve ovo san. ne mogu vjerovati da sam s ove strane neplodnosti. kad me ljudi vide na uici, vide stomak, i onda s nevjericom potvrdim da sam trudna. ali zvuči ko da netko drugi govori.

----------


## IRENA456

BRAVO,BRAVO,BRAVO!!!!!
Presretna sam zbog Vas
ČESTITAM!!

----------


## prima

*matto* baš me razveseli! Uživaj sad.

----------


## TwistedQ

Matto, bravo! Čestitam od srca!  :Klap: 
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## tonili

* Popis ljudi za medije - važno!* 

Dragi naši forumaši i forumašice!
Trebamo vašu pomoć. Kako bismo se i dalje mogli boriti protiv nepravde koja nam je nanešena ovim zakonom, ali i kako bismo mogli educirati javnost o neplodnosti, ukazivati na probleme s kojima se susrećemo - moramo snaći snage i izaći u medije. 
Kako se takav angažman obično u kratkom vremenskom periodu, često je teško naći nekoga tko bi bio voljan reći par riječi o svom mpo stažu.
ZATO: _Molim sve vas koji ste u mogućnosti i želite na bilo koji način progovoriti o tome da mi pošaljete svoje podatke na pp._
_Nije bitno koliko imate godina, postupaka iza sebe, nije bitna ni dijagnoza ni vrsta postupka, jeste li uspjeli ili ne - bitna je samo dobra volja!_
Možete naglasiti da u obzir dolaze samo *anonimne izjave, novinski članci ili ste spremni izaći pred kamere i snimiti prilog ili čak doći u live emisiju.* 
Napravit ćemo popis ljudi za medije - samo tako ćemo moći na vrijeme reagirati na upite novinara.
Svaki vaš glas nam je iznimno važan
Beskrajno vam hvala za odaziv!

----------


## WINNI

Mato :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: baš sam sretna zbog tebe......ovo je jdenostavno morao biti dobitni postupak..... :Wink:

----------


## tiki_a

Moram i ovdje poskočiti za matto  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica

Čestitam Matto  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Blekonja

matto sretna sam zbog tebe do neba, saznala sam i morala doletjeti da se uvjerim!!!!! čestitam od srca i sretno dalje da bude dosadna najdosadnija moguća trudnoća  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

matto,  draga nasa  matto    pa cestitam ti !!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
sretno , sretno ,sretno  dalje  !

----------


## anabanana

Matto, ovo je preeeeeedivna vijest.....od kada sam se prikljucila Splitu, pratim te, i stvarno, od sveg srca sam navijala za tebe.....presretna sam zbog tebe, ali ono, baš,baš-------uživaj draga

----------


## medena8

*matto*, od  :Heart:  ti čestitam! Ne možeš ni zamislit koliko si me razveselila!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## venddy

*matto* :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## venddy

ja se nadam transferu ovaj tjedan, 2 zamrznute i jedna svježa pa ako bude sreće doći ćemo i do transfera

----------


## Jelena

venddy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno!

----------


## gargamelica

Matto jednostavno CESTITAM !!!!! Ovo je taj duuugo cekani dan i naravno da ces svima objavit najljepsu vijest na svijetu  :Smile: 
Sretno  :Wink:

----------


## slava77

matto od sveg srca ti čestitam....daješ nade svima nama koje čekamo svoje postupke  :Very Happy:

----------


## inaa

> ja se nadam transferu ovaj tjedan, 2 zamrznute i jedna svježa pa ako bude sreće doći ćemo i do transfera


venddy,sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~    za dobitni transfer

----------


## crvenkapica77

venddy  sretno  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Venddy*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikica

Venddy sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## žanet

Ovo je forum sreće!!!Matto,čitajući tvoj post sjetila sam se sebe i toga dana kad je moja beta bila potvrđena.U momentu su mi prošli svi trenutci moje borbe i napokon sreća i suze samo teku.Jako dugo sam imala osjećaj da ja nisam prava trudnica i da sam ja to umislila.Sad kada se moj dječačić igra u maminom trbuhu sve je stvarnije i jedva čekam da se upoznamo.
Matto,želim ti školsku trudnoću i da za osam mjeseci doneseš novi život ili više njih!
Svim ostalim curama koje čekaju betu želim isti rezultat.
Još jednom bravo za CITO!!!

----------


## Mojca

Wendy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Smile:

----------


## tally

Matto,braaavo! Bravo! Bravo!
Wendy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od mene zamrznute :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## venddy

cure puno vam hvala za vibrice, mora ova pozitiva stić i do laba

----------


## slava77

cure jedno pitanje...koliko vam je vrimena tribalo da skupite sve nalaze za IVF??

----------


## sildad

Meni točno 4 dana. Jedan dan sam otišla kod psihologa i pravnika, drugi na krvnu grupu, treći na HIV, hepatitis i sifilis, četvrti po uputnicu u svog soc.ginića za IVF. Labaratorijski nalazi su bili gotovi za tjedan dana. Ovo ostalo sam dobila odmah.

----------


## sildad

*Venddy*, naravno da će bit transfera.

----------


## goa

> moja beta: 271,19


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  dirnuta sam, i cmizdrim  :Grin:  i nemoguće je zapravo predočiti riječima činjenicu da je ova brojka obradovala toliko nepoznatih ljudi, moje je srce danas puno i beskrajno se raduje novom životu koji nosiš, novoj prelijepoj trudnici  :Heart: , novoj čarobnoj i _tvojoj_ bebi !!!

----------


## goa

E, da, i leptir je strpljivo čekao negdje u kutu balkona  :Wink:  svog budućeg malog vlasnika ili vlasnicu !!

----------


## slava77

> Meni točno 4 dana. Jedan dan sam otišla kod psihologa i pravnika, drugi na krvnu grupu, treći na HIV, hepatitis i sifilis, četvrti po uputnicu u svog soc.ginića za IVF. Labaratorijski nalazi su bili gotovi za tjedan dana. Ovo ostalo sam dobila odmah.


pretpostavljam da si sve radila privatno...jer meni samo za  hormone triba 3 tjedna

----------


## sildad

Nisam ništa radila privatno, osim šta sam platila psihologa i pravnika. Hiv i ovo ostalo možeš na higijenskom izvadit, a krvnu grupu na Križinama.

----------


## sildad

E, sad ne znam šta su tebi rekli da treba izvadit, meni je dr. rekao samo ovo gore navedeno. Vjerovatno ti moraš izvadit FSH, LH, TSH i ostalo kad kažeš da se čeka 3 tjedna.

----------


## matto

Cure, još jednom hvala vam ni slutila nisam da će moja beta tako "prodrmati" forum u jedan oblačan, kišni dan. Ponekad, da ne otvorim forum, ne bi ni znala da sam trudnica i da sreća da je Denny vozila taj vlakić sporo pa sam uspjela uskočiti, a ima još mjesta za vas (Aleksandraj, inna, Crvenkapice, vendy, i druge cure), ugodan dan vam želim i pišem više dok telefonu prestanu zvoniti :Wink:

----------


## inaa

još jednom Matto,neopisivo sam sretna zbog tebe....želim ti najdosadniju moguću trudnoću:D 

Ako je dan transfera nulti,danas mi je sedmi dan.Boluckanja,zatvor i nadutost lagano prolaze.
Danas imam onaj osjećaj kao pred M,grudi osjetljive,bradavice osobito.
Samo da dočekam tu betu pa šta bude.

----------


## Watson

*Matto*,bravo!!!Čestitam!Bravo CITO!
*Vendy* sretno!
Rijetko sam s vama,muku mućim sa mučninama...

----------


## medena8

*Vendy*, sretno!!!
*Watson*, baš sam danas mislila o tebi i računala tjedne trudnoće...  :Smile:  Jesi li bila na 1. uzv-u??? 
P.S. Nadam se da ćeš mučnine dobro podnijeti i da će ti vrijeme do njihovog prestanka brzo proći!  :Kiss:

----------


## Watson

> *Vendy*, sretno!!!
> *Watson*, baš sam danas mislila o tebi i računala tjedne trudnoće...  Jesi li bila na 1. uzv-u??? 
> P.S. Nadam se da ćeš mučnine dobro podnijeti i da će ti vrijeme do njihovog prestanka brzo proći!


Draga,sutra točno 7 tjedana.Mučnine su mi grozne,ali pregrmit ćemo i to.

----------


## Watson

UZV nam je u četvrtak.Jedva čekam da čujem šta će dr. reći.

----------


## Mury

Watson~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za  :Heart: ili :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## inaa

> *Matto*,bravo!!!Čestitam!Bravo CITO!
> *Vendy* sretno!
> Rijetko sam s vama,muku mućim sa mučninama...


To su slatke muke...uživaj u njima....*sretno*

----------


## slava77

> E, sad ne znam šta su tebi rekli da treba izvadit, meni je dr. rekao samo ovo gore navedeno. Vjerovatno ti moraš izvadit FSH, LH, TSH i ostalo kad kažeš da se čeka 3 tjedna.


pretpostavljam da će mi reć da ponovim hormone i briseve jer su mi sadašnji nalazi stariji od 6 mj....al vidit ćemo sutra šta Š. kaže...hvala svejedno  :Heart:

----------


## maja_st

Ciao cure, nema me dugo na forumu.....ali bacim oko tu i tamo.......kad ono radosne vijesti.....

*Matto*, moje iskrene čestitke za tvoju betu!!!!!
*Venddy* želim ti puuuuno uspjeha u ovom postupku......

*Watson*, to su slatke muke nakon toliko postupaka, ali te to ne tješi....kao što ni mene nije.....nadam se samo da će ti prestat s 20-tim tjednom......

*AuroraBlu*, kad si ti na redu?

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Watson*, drži se, nadam se da će mučnine brzo proći...
*Venddy,* javi nam lijepe vijesti, a do tad ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Sildad*, neka ide ko po špagici ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Majo*, ja startam za 2 tjedna. Hoćemo skupa?
Svima  :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Watson~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ili


sretno sutra na UZV  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*slava* morat ces  i markere  ponovit ako su ti stariji od  6mj

----------


## slava77

> sretno sutra na UZV  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *slava* morat ces  i markere  ponovit ako su ti stariji od  6mj


to još nismo ni radili jer nam je ovo prvi IVF, a za AIH nam to nije trebalo....

----------


## tikica

Slava77 sve ovisi šta će dr. reć da napraviš.
Osnove su:
1. FSH,LH,E2,TSH i prolaktin to ti je na odjelu za nuklearnu medicinu sve na jednom mjestu.
2.PAI-1,ACE,MTHFR,FAKTOR V i II ovo ti je zavod za patologiju to možeš obavit poslje hormona jer ti je blizu.
3.HIV1, HIV2,hepatitis B i C to ti je ZZJZ ako imaš auto stigneš i do tamo.
4.Kg i Rh faktor ti ja na križine meni je tamo bila gužva poslije toga nisam mogla ništa.
5. Cervikalni brisevi 
I ako si preko HZZO-a vjenčani list,mišljenje tvog gin to uzmeš kad radiš briseve, psihološko savjetovanje i pravno savjetovanje je na jednom mjestu ne znam točnu adresu.

----------


## slava77

> Slava77 sve ovisi šta će dr. reć da napraviš.
> Osnove su:
> 1. FSH,LH,E2,TSH i prolaktin to ti je na odjelu za nuklearnu medicinu sve na jednom mjestu.
> 2.PAI-1,ACE,MTHFR,FAKTOR V i II ovo ti je zavod za patologiju to možeš obavit poslje hormona jer ti je blizu.
> 3.HIV1, HIV2,hepatitis B i C to ti je ZZJZ ako imaš auto stigneš i do tamo.
> 4.Kg i Rh faktor ti ja na križine meni je tamo bila gužva poslije toga nisam mogla ništa.
> 5. Cervikalni brisevi 
> I ako si preko HZZO-a vjenčani list,mišljenje tvog gin to uzmeš kad radiš briseve, psihološko savjetovanje i pravno savjetovanje je na jednom mjestu ne znam točnu adresu.


hvala puno  :Heart:

----------


## venddy

happy sam, transfer je u subotu, sve tri su se oplodile :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Bravo Cito i mi. M je odmah s divljenjem konstatirao "jesi vidila šta je muškarčina, oplodim 3 od puta". :Laughing:

----------


## sildad

Bravo Venddy.
Kod mene situacija da sam očigledno došla do rezerve. Imam 2,3 folikula. Koliko se samo situacija promijenila u zadnjih 6 mjeseci.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Venddy*, već sam napisala, taman kad dođem u Split slavit ćemo u Virusa tvoju betu!  :Very Happy: 

*Sildad*, a koji ti je dan ciklusa? Pojave se novi folikuli i na 2.ili 3. folikulometriji. Si vadila AMH?

----------


## matto

Pozdravi u ovaj divni kišni dan :Wink: ,
inaa, ne tješim te ali ovi simptomi mi lijepo zvuče, a neke od njih sam i imala pa sam ih pripisivala utrogestanima, mislim na tebe i nadam se da ćeš nastaviti sretni niz iz mjauuu mjeseca. Wendy, sretno u subotu i da poskakujemo za dva tjedna na ovom dijelu foruma, a već smo se uvjerili da je Romac-čudotvorac,  


Moja beta danas je 677,7 i to bi bilo to, više ne radim betu izmučili su moje tanke vene u ova dva dana. Na putu do laba prošla sam pored nekih odjela na kojima sam bila ovih godina (snimka pluća prije HSG-a, bezbrojni brisevi u ginekološkoj ambulanti, UZV, folikumetrije, patologija na kojoj sam ostavila svog anđela,nakupilo se toga godinama)  i tada mi se ovaj dan, dan druge bete činio svjetlosnim godinama daleko. Možda tako izgleda i vama cure koje prikupljate nalaze, no prije ili kasnije doći će dan kad će te se vraćati s nalazom bete u ruci, vjerujem u to ili kako Denny kaže „vjerujem u anđele“.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Matto*, lajkam tvoj post  :Smile:

----------


## matto

Sildad, molim te ne budi tužna, 
  Na dobitnoj punkciji imala sam četiri ocite zbog čega sam bila nesretna, jer sam znala ovaj put nema blascista, ali se trudnoća dogodila. Prema tome mi žene nekad previše brinemo, znam to je lako reći drugome a  teško primijeniti na sebi, ali kad sam vidjela crticu na testu, sjetila sam se riječi sestre Janje „dovoljna je jedna a vrijedna“, zato glavu gore i nemoj dramiti, ovaj put laganini, samo ponavljam kako je meni doc. P. razbio neraspoloženje :Wink: .

----------


## sildad

Danas mi je 7.DC. Problem je šta je jedan folikul već 15 mm, a ostala dva su negdje 11-12 mm. Kod mene kad ih ima, onda ih bude već gomilu na 1.UZV. Ali rekla sam da se neću opterećivat s tim. Nisam vadila AMH jer sam do sada uvijek dobro reagirala na stimulacije, pa čak i na ovu zadnju prije 6 mjeseci.

----------


## sildad

> Sildad, molim te ne budi tužna, 
> Na dobitnoj punkciji imala sam četiri ocite zbog čega sam bila nesretna, jer sam znala ovaj put nema blascista, ali se trudnoća dogodila. Prema tome mi žene nekad previše brinemo, znam to je lako reći drugome a teško primijeniti na sebi, ali kad sam vidjela crticu na testu, sjetila sam se riječi sestre Janje „dovoljna je jedna a vrijedna“, zato glavu gore i nemoj dramiti, ovaj put laganini, samo ponavljam kako je meni doc. P. razbio neraspoloženje.


Hvala ti draga. Znam i ja to da je dovoljna jedna, puno puta sam čula situaciju gdje bi bila jedna i loša, pa bi se dogodila trudnoća. Eto samo mi je nekako krivo, a možda je i ovo vrime danas zaslužno za to da se osjećam baš nekako bezveze. Znači ovaj put nisi bila sa blasticama?

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Matto*, koji je bio razlog da se nije išlo na blastice ovaj put? Jesu li ti radili picsi i imse?

*Sildad*, kad je opet uzv?

----------


## tikica

Sildad bit će sve ok držim fige dovoljan je samo jedan, nema ih puno ali su zato sigurno kvalitetniji.

----------


## sildad

UZV je opet sutra. Možda punkcija bude već u subotu, nedjelju. Malo me dr. Poljak rastužio, kaže da je naučio da ih bude više kod mene, al hebi ga, kako kažete dovoljan je jedan.

----------


## prima

> Slava77 sve ovisi šta će dr. reć da napraviš.
> Osnove su:
> 1. FSH,LH,E2,TSH i prolaktin to ti je na odjelu za nuklearnu medicinu sve na jednom mjestu.
> 2.PAI-1,ACE,MTHFR,FAKTOR V i II ovo ti je zavod za patologiju to možeš obavit poslje hormona jer ti je blizu.
> 3.HIV1, HIV2,hepatitis B i C to ti je ZZJZ ako imaš auto stigneš i do tamo.
> 4.Kg i Rh faktor ti ja na križine meni je tamo bila gužva poslije toga nisam mogla ništa.
> 5. Cervikalni brisevi 
> I ako si preko HZZO-a vjenčani list,mišljenje tvog gin to uzmeš kad radiš briseve, psihološko savjetovanje i pravno savjetovanje je na jednom mjestu ne znam točnu adresu.


samo ću dodati, možda nekom bude od koristi:
1.može i na križinama kome je bliže
2. meni nisu tražili, nikad to nisam radila
4. na križinama to rade do 10h,manja je gužva što kasnije dođeš, a najbolje je doći petkom , jer petkom ne vade krv trudnicama, pa je najmanja gužva - nalazi za 2 dana.

----------


## matto

> *Matto*, koji je bio razlog da se nije išlo na blastice ovaj put? Jesu li ti radili picsi i imse?


 Draga, jednom mi je Romac rekao da se drugi dan može vidjeti koji će se embriji formirati blascistu, meni je ovaj put rađena njihova najnovija metoda čini mi se da je to imse, nemam pojma :Embarassed:  o točnom nazivu ja je zovem "miksi piski", jer kad mi je doc. P. rekao da je to Romac radio ili kako ja kažem čarobirao meni je bilo dovoljno, uglavnom mislim da se proberu morfološki njapravilniji spermiji i onda se radi ICSI, je li to IMSE? tako sam to ja shvatila 
potips:
koka mozak

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ma i ja sve svoje nade polažem u picsi-miksi, zato te i pitam  :Smile:  tim više mi je zanimljivo jer ti vidim u potpisu da je TM ok, dakle, nema loš spermiogram, a ipak su vam to radili.

U svakom slučaju, bravo za Cito tim, a tebi čestitke, stvarno si zaslužila!

----------


## venddy

> *Matto*, lajkam tvoj post


*X*

----------


## Mojca

Sildad, malo trudničke prašine za jednu ali vrijednu. 
****************************************
****************************************
****************************************
....naravno i za sve druge trudilice i čekalice.  :Heart:

----------


## bubi33

Matto, cestitke na predivnoj beti!!!!

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## mijumiju

šaljem pozdrave...
ako netko može pomoći,ovako:u citu smo bili u 9 mj.i stavili smo zadnja 3 smrzlića i beta nula.to je se sve još vodilo po starom zakonu RH za potpomognutu oplodnju.e sada mene zanima kada bi mi išli ponovno znam da treba odvjetnik i ti papiri da se skupe,ali me zanima ako imate npr.8 jajnih stanica stave vam 3,sto se desava sa preostalih 5 ako više nema zamrzavanja?

----------


## gargamelica

Cure molim pomoc za jednu poznanicu  :Smile: 
Trazi smjestaj u blizini Cita u toku cijelog postupka ,nema nikog poznatog a kod mene je jedna soba .
Ako netko zna tko iznajmljuje nek mi posalje br i adresu na pp ,thanks

----------


## Aurora*

> šaljem pozdrave...
> ako netko može pomoći,ovako:u citu smo bili u 9 mj.i stavili smo zadnja 3 smrzlića i beta nula.to je se sve još vodilo po starom zakonu RH za potpomognutu oplodnju.e sada mene zanima kada bi mi išli ponovno znam da treba odvjetnik i ti papiri da se skupe,ali me zanima *ako imate npr.8 jajnih stanica stave vam 3,sto se desava sa preostalih 5 ako više nema zamrzavanja?*


Ako ima npr. 8 jajnih stanica, onda ce biolog po metodi eci-peci-pec od 8 izabrati 3 koje ce odmah pokusati oploditi (obzirom da nije dozvoljena oplodnja vise od 3 JS). Preostale jajne stanice ce baciti ili mozda koju zamrznuti (jer sada je umjesto zamrzavanja zametaka dozvoljeno zamrzavanje jajnih stanica).

To je ono grozno sto nam je donio novi zakon.

Medjutim, ipak nije sve tako crno, kao sto bi se iz ovih zakonskih ogranicenja moglo naslutiti. Jer klinike u Hrvatskoj unatoc ovim zabranama imaju fenomenalan uspjeh!

Bez obzira koliko jajnih stanica dobila, pa makar i 20, uvijek izaberu bas one tri najbolje, koje se vrlo cesto sve oplode, pa cak i razviju do blastocista. A ni zamrzavanje jajnih stanica im ne ide lose. Dapace, najnoviji statisticki podaci koje je iznio ministar Milinovic neki dan tvrde da je gotovo jednaki broj trudnoca iz zamrznutih jajnih stanica, kao sto je prije bilo iz FETa.

Prema tome, kao da se nista bitno nije ni promjenilo s novim zakonom. Naprotiv, sanse za uspjeh sada iznose do nevjerojatnih 47 % sto mislim da se pogotovo odnosi na CITO.

----------


## Gabi25

Oprosti Aurora ali moram  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## ksena28

Aurora*  :Laughing:  LEGENDO!

nego *mijumiju*, kad si bila u postupku da ti je na Citu doktor smrznuo zametke? prošle godine?

Nego pustimo ironiju, CITO zamrzava jajne stanice, koliko znam, a imaju i popriličnu uspješnost zahvaljujući dr Romcu (biologu) i očitim pomacima u tehnologiji i kvaliteti.

----------


## sildad

*Aurora,* pa ti si nevjerovatna, uljepšala si mi dan. 

Sad znam da zahvaljujući Milinoviću nikad nisam imala veće šanse. Kažeš 47 %?  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## tikica

I nama su radili "miksi piski" sa muževim spermogramom je sve u redu.
Ma cito će učinit sve samo da uspije hvala im na znanju i najnovijoj aparaturi.

----------


## Gabi25

Cure imam jedno pitanje- ako se ide u Cito i plaća se postupak, dakle ne preko HZZO-a koliko se čeka?
Kad bi se npr. sad javili dolje da li bi mogli u postupak u 6., 7. mjesecu?
Ja još uvijek ne znam kud bi dalje pa se raspitujem :Grin:

----------


## vedre

> Cure imam jedno pitanje- ako se ide u Cito i plaća se postupak, dakle ne preko HZZO-a koliko se čeka?
> Kad bi se npr. sad javili dolje da li bi mogli u postupak u 6., 7. mjesecu?
> Ja još uvijek ne znam kud bi dalje pa se raspitujem


možeš odma u postupak.ja sam ih nazvala i za 2 dana sam imala termin i odma smo išli u postupak.sretno :Smile: pitaj ako te još šta zanima

----------


## Pinky

aurora, lagana ispravka: u cita se ne biraju js po metodi eci, peci, pec već se, zbog toga što imaju oosight, odaberu 3 najbolje, a ostale se zamrznu. a eci peci je svugdi di nema oosighta. kužim ja ljutnju i ironiju, ali mislim da cura koja se tek priljučila baš i ne kuži. 

gabi bolje ti je ne čekati 7. jer tada počinju godišnji.

gargamelice imaš pp

vendy, i ostale čekalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~ za bebolince

----------


## TrudyC

Mogu li se konzultacije kod bilo kojeg od dva doktora dogovoriti u subotu ili petak kasno poslijepodne? Nemam više starog godišnjeg pa mi je to jedini način...
Također Pinky je spomenula godišnje - zna li se kad je CITO na kolektivnom? Bit ću u blizini Splita od cca 25. 7. pa 19. 8. (kad je meni godišnji), ali bojim se da ni oni tada neće raditi...za sad se raspitujem samo za konzultacije. Kad bude postupak u igri, otvaram bolovanje. 
Hvala na odgovoru

----------


## slava77

> možeš odma u postupak.ja sam ih nazvala i za 2 dana sam imala termin i odma smo išli u postupak.sretnopitaj ako te još šta zanima


 jesi ti imala sve potrebne nalaze??
ja znam da zvučim kao pokvarena kazeta al moram opet pitat jer mi nije jasno....vidim da od nekih cura traže sve moguće nalaze, a od nekih ne....po kojem principu oni to rade??
ja imam samo nalaze od hormona, briseva i pape, a muž spermiogram jer nam je to tribalo za aih.
ako ne traže ništa drugo onda bi odma i mi mogli u postupak  :Very Happy:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Trudy*, može se doći i subotom ujutro na pregled. Cure će ti bolje znati reći, ali mislim da ne idu na kolektivni godišnji, rade uvijek... ali svejedno... bitno je raspitati se kad biolog ide na godišnji  :Smile: 

*Slava*, ne radimo svi iste pretrage (ovisi o godinama, dosadašnjim zahvatima i postupcima, dijagnozi... i naravno da nije isto ideš li na aih ili na ivf). Dakle, čim imaš gotove nalaze koje ti je zadao tvoj mpo doktor - možeš u postupak.

----------


## vedre

> jesi ti imala sve potrebne nalaze??
> ja znam da zvučim kao pokvarena kazeta al moram opet pitat jer mi nije jasno....vidim da od nekih cura traže sve moguće nalaze, a od nekih ne....po kojem principu oni to rade??
> ja imam samo nalaze od hormona, briseva i pape, a muž spermiogram jer nam je to tribalo za aih.
> ako ne traže ništa drugo onda bi odma i mi mogli u postupak


imala sam nalaze hormona,papa,briseve...MM je imao sve nalaze spermiograma.za postupak smo tribali:
vjenčani list
mišljenje o potrebi za MPO od još jednog doktora
potvrde o obavljenom psihološkom i pravnom savjetovanju
naš pisani pristanak na postupak MPO
ja:markeri hepatitisa b i c/ hiv1 i hiv2 ne stariji od 6mj
kg i rh faktor
on:markeri hepatitisa b i c/ hiv1 i hiv2 ne stariji od 6mj

ako idete na aih mislim da ćeš tribat napravit i prohodnost jajovoda

----------


## vedre

> Cure molim pomoc za jednu poznanicu 
> Trazi smjestaj u blizini Cita u toku cijelog postupka ,nema nikog poznatog a kod mene je jedna soba .
> Ako netko zna tko iznajmljuje nek mi posalje br i adresu na pp ,thanks


kada ta cura dolazi.ja nisam u st ali sam nekih 50min dalje.sada ću ići u njem za godišnji 2tj.ajde javi na pp.naravno,nebih joj ništa naplatila

----------


## sildad

*Gabi,* mislim da je najbolje da ih nazoveš i pitaš, sve drugo je nagađanje. Koliko ja znam u Cita idu na godišnji u 8.mjesecu i to samo 2 tjedna.

----------


## slava77

> imala sam nalaze hormona,papa,briseve...MM je imao sve nalaze spermiograma.za postupak smo tribali:
> vjenčani list
> mišljenje o potrebi za MPO od još jednog doktora
> potvrde o obavljenom psihološkom i pravnom savjetovanju
> naš pisani pristanak na postupak MPO
> ja:markeri hepatitisa b i c/ hiv1 i hiv2 ne stariji od 6mj
> kg i rh faktor
> on:markeri hepatitisa b i c/ hiv1 i hiv2 ne stariji od 6mj
> 
> ako idete na aih mislim da ćeš tribat napravit i prohodnost jajovoda


imamo iza sebe 3 neuspjela aih-a i neda mi se više s njim pokušavat...hsg sam radila prošle godine...

večeras idem kod Š. na dogovor pa ću vidit šta kaže...ovi svi naši nalazi su od jeseni pa ćemo ih najvjerojatnije morat ponovit i napravit sve te ostale tako da ćemo morat preskočit ovaj ciklus najvjerojatnije  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mury

Ja sam bila u CITO na konzultacijama subotom, a kada sam sestru pitala kada idu na godišnji, samo mi je rekla da oni uvijek rade :Rolling Eyes: .
Vjerojatno se sve može dogovoriti. A na konzultacije sam došla na red odmah slijedeću subotu ( zvala čini mi se srijedom).
Cure želim vam svima puuuuno sreće :Love: !!! Ja iskreno vjerujem u dobitni CITO postupak, nadam se da se neću razočarati.

----------


## Mury

Gabi25, mogle bi i skupa u taj dobitni postupak :Grin:

----------


## TrudyC

Hvala na ogovorima cure - kamen mi je pao sa srca. Planiram konzultacije obaviti jednu subotu u svibnju,  a za postupak ću još vidjeti kad ću...

----------


## goa

> Cure imam jedno pitanje- ako se ide u Cito i plaća se postupak, dakle ne preko HZZO-a koliko se čeka?
> Kad bi se npr. sad javili dolje da li bi mogli u postupak u 6., 7. mjesecu?
> Ja još uvijek ne znam kud bi dalje pa se raspitujem


Odmah, samo skupi nalaze i nadaj se da nemaš kakvu beštijicu bakteriju, ali čak i to stigneš riješiti do ljeta  :Yes: !

----------


## goa

Cure, imam jednu molbu - prijateljica mi je 71.godište, već je prošla 5 postupaka u Zagrebu i sad je na listi u Cita preko HZZO-a pred Božić. Međutim, morala je u međuvremenu odraditi nalaze i svi su odlični osim AMH koji je 3,3 ( donja granica je 2 ). Naravno, sad je u strahu da je dr. neće uzeti u postupak, a trebala bi ići kod njega na UZV tek za 25 dana, pa se, eto, raspitujem da joj olakšam, ima li netko tko je primljen u postupak preko HZZo-a, a također nije imao baš bajan AMH ? Hvala vam unaprijed na odgovorima, znate i same kako je iščekivati, a ona sve nade polaže baš u ovaj put jer i godine su tu, a i 5 razočaranja..

----------


## bubi33

Konzultacije mozes dogovoriti petkom kad tebi odgovara,a subotom se rade transferi, punkcije i folikulometrije rano ujutro, pa bi ti bilo najbolje to obaviti u petak.

Na godisnjem su u 8. mjesecu, pa bi njih trebalo pitati da li tada obavljaju postupke, nisam sigurna.Sretno!!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Bubi*, bila sam ja (i slučajno srela još jednu suborku) prije mjesec dana baš u subotu u 9 ujutro na konzultacijama. A rade i ljeti, odnosno 8.mj. - pouzdano znam! Tako da nema problema vezano za to.
*Goa*, nemoj ništa govoriti prijateljici, znam da su preko hzzo-a odbijali pacijentice ako im je amh loš, ali sve je uvijek individualno, nek ode na konzultacije...

----------


## bubi33

Dobro je znati da se i konzultacije obavljaju subotom, imala sam dva transfera subotom, nisam vidjela nikoga osim cura kojima su također radili transfere.

Samo je bitno da je subotom dežuran onaj doktor kod kojeg ces u postupak, TrudyC!

----------


## metkovk@

Matto od srca ti cestitam!  Ovog proljeca leptiri ce sirit svoja krila i ponosno pokazivati svu raskos svojih boja, od srca  ti zelim skolsku i mirnu trudnocu  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Gabi25

Cure hvala vam svima na informacijama, važno mi je znati ako se odlučim tipa za mjesec dana da ne moram čekati još pola godine na postupak

----------


## sildad

Cure, evo samo da javim punkcija je u subotu. Ima li još netko sa mnom taj dan?

----------


## Pinky

u principu nema godišnjih kolektivnih, već dr. š i biologica baranović budu na godišnjeme u 7., a dr. p i romac u 8. mjesecu. dok nema jednog tima, sve radi drugi, tako da nema praznog hoda.
gabi ja privatno nikada nisam čekala, već bi išla u postupak kad god sam htjela u dogovoru sa dr

metkovka, u kojoj si ti fazi?

----------


## Mury

Sildad, želim ti svu sreću ovoga svijeta!!! Neka se nađe ljepih jajca, fino se oplode i ugnjezde u svojoj mamici :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Cure, imam jednu molbu - prijateljica mi je 71.godište, već je prošla 5 postupaka u Zagrebu i sad je na listi u Cita preko HZZO-a pred Božić. Međutim, morala je u međuvremenu odraditi nalaze i svi su odlični osim AMH koji je 3,3 ( donja granica je 2 ). Naravno, sad je u strahu da je dr. neće uzeti u postupak, a trebala bi ići kod njega na UZV tek za 25 dana, pa se, eto, raspitujem da joj olakšam, ima li netko tko je primljen u postupak preko HZZo-a, a također nije imao baš bajan AMH ? Hvala vam unaprijed na odgovorima, znate i same kako je iščekivati, a ona sve nade polaže baš u ovaj put jer i godine su tu, a i 5 razočaranja..


jel to racunato u pmol  3,3  ??  
jer sam jutros dobila  nalaz 1.33  amh  ali  ng/ml....

----------


## Mojca

> Sildad, želim ti svu sreću ovoga svijeta!!! Neka se nađe ljepih jajca, fino se oplode i ugnjezde u svojoj mamici


XXX!
 :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Sildad*, sretno preksutra! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Kakav je danas bio uzv? Ima li još koji folikulić?

----------


## sildad

Ista situacija. Ali vidjet ćemo u subotu šta će biti. U svakom slučaju ne nerviram se previše. Sa svakim novim IVF-om sam sve opuštenija.

----------


## tikica

Sildad sretno u subotu držim ti fige, ali znam da će biti sve ok.

----------


## inaa

> Cure hvala vam svima na informacijama, važno mi je znati ako se odlučim tipa za mjesec dana da ne moram čekati još pola godine na postupak


 sigurno nećeš morati,ja sam bila na konzultacijama i odmah sljedeći mjesec išla u postupak.Izvadili markre na hepatitis,bili kod odvjetnika i psiholaga i drugi dan ciklusa počeli s femarom.


Čeeeeeekam betu.......

Matto,hvala ti,iz tvojih usta u Božje uši.

----------


## Jelena

> šaljem pozdrave...
> ako netko može pomoći,ovako:u citu smo bili u 9 mj.i stavili smo zadnja 3 smrzlića i beta nula.to je se sve još vodilo po starom zakonu RH za potpomognutu oplodnju.e sada mene zanima kada bi mi išli ponovno znam da treba odvjetnik i ti papiri da se skupe,ali me zanima ako imate npr.8 jajnih stanica stave vam 3,sto se desava sa preostalih 5 ako više nema zamrzavanja?


"Dr Alarcón explained that Oosight screening "enables close  examination of the internal structure of the egg to ensure the best  choice for fertilisation. It also enables more accurate injection of the  sperm into the egg to avoid damaging the chromosomes, which would make  an egg unusable.”  
*The Oosight technique is non-invasive and is particularly recommended  for older women whose eggs have been frozen*, a factor that increases  the difficulty of creating an embryo. The technique takes into account  the effects of freezing and unfreezing the eggs while also measuring  density of the eggs, factors that will affect the likelihood of eggs  reaching the pre-embryonic stage prior to implantation."


Eto u svijetu se js zamrzavaju ženama koje su zbog nečega morale odgađati trudnoću. Kod nas na žalost su svi dio jednog velikog eksperimenta.

----------


## venddy

*sildad* možda se i vidimo u subotu ti si na punkciji a ja na transferu

----------


## goa

> jel to racunato u pmol  3,3  ??  
> jer sam jutros dobila  nalaz 1.33  amh  ali  ng/ml....


Nisam pitala, radila je u KBC-u kao i ti i čekala vječnost  :Mad: , je li  i tebi piše da je donja granica 2 čega god  :Rolling Eyes: ..

----------


## sildad

*Venndy,* svakako se javi. Rekao mi je dr. da ja dođem oko 7,45 h i da budem prva jer jedina imam punkciju, a da ima dvije cure iza mene na transferu. Kako mi je muž na putu, dovest će me jedna forumašica.

----------


## sildad

Venndy, gledam sad tvoj potpis i vidim da smo obadvije imale kiretažu u 10.tjednu u 11/10 i sad smo opet skupa u 03/11.

----------


## medena8

> gabi bolje ti je ne čekati 7. jer tada počinju godišnji.


*Pinki*, ja sam dobila termin u Cita u 7. mj. ! Nece mi ga, valjda, odgoditi zbog necijeg eventualnog g.o.??? Zasto su mi ga onda dali? :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Pinky

medena, pročitaj moj zadnji post o g.o. u cita

sildad, venddy  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## medena8

> medena, pročitaj moj zadnji post o g.o. u cita


 Jesam, sorry, reagirala sam uobicajeno impulsivno, odmah na prvi... :Embarassed:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Nisam pitala, radila je u KBC-u kao i ti i čekala vječnost , je li  i tebi piše da je donja granica 2 čega god ..


radila bas u Splitu?   meni ne pise nista , samo  1.33 ng/ml   na cijelom  papiru    , ni vrijednosti  , ni  donja granica  , nista....
nesto ne vjerujem da je  to  kod nje  u  ng/ml , jer bi 3,3 bilo super  ....ne znam , meni osim vedre  nitko jos nije komentirao nalaz  ,jos uvijek sam sumljicava  i dr. mi ne odgovara

----------


## venddy

sildad onda da se dogovorimo, ajmo ovaj put baš zatrudnit pa tako 9 mjeseci, evo ja nam šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ja sam jedna od tih transferuša, na rasporedu u 8.30

----------


## Pinky

crvenkapice, ovo sam našla:

*What is a normal AMH level?*

*Interpretation of anti-mullerian hormone levels and chances for conception*

       There are some problems involved with interpretation of AMH  hormone levels. Because the test has not been in routine use for many  years, the levels considered to be "normal" are not yet clarified and  agreed on by the experts. Also, not all current commercial assays give   equivalent results.
       The table below has AMH interpretation guidelines from the fertility literature and our own experience. *Do not get carried away with the cutoff values*  shown here. For example, the difference between a 0.6 and a 0.7 ng/ml  test result puts a woman in a "different box" in this table - but there  is very little real difference in fertility potential. In reality, it is  a continuum - and not something that categorizes well.
*Interpretation* *AMH Blood Level* High (often PCOS) Over 3.0 ng/ml Normal Over 1.0 ng/ml Low Normal Range 0.7 - 0.9 ng/ml Low 0.3 - 0.6 ng/ml Very Low Less than 0.3 ng/ml                       More will be learned regarding anti-mullerian hormone levels  and outcomes as we continue to use the AMH fertility test and study the  relationship between AMH hormone values and fertility, ovarian  responsiveness, chances for IVF success, etc.

----------


## Pinky

dakle, ti si sa svojim rezultatom od 1.33 ng/ml u ovoj normalnoj skupini, što je po meni super

----------


## goa

> radila bas u Splitu?   meni ne pise nista , samo  1.33 ng/ml   na cijelom  papiru    , ni vrijednosti  , ni  donja granica  , nista....
> nesto ne vjerujem da je  to  kod nje  u  ng/ml , jer bi 3,3 bilo super  ....ne znam , meni osim vedre  nitko jos nije komentirao nalaz  ,jos uvijek sam sumljicava  i dr. mi ne odgovara


Sad sam je zvala, ali papir nije kod nje, digla ga njena sestra i samo joj pročitala brojku, a netko joj je rekao da je 2 donja granica, za ove mjerne jedinice nemam pojma, odakle ti da je 3,3 super vrijednost?
Navijam za tebe, Crvenkapice, mora upaliti ovaj put, puno si toga već prošla i pusa maci/ mačku  :Grin: , onom tvome lipom..

----------


## gargamelica

Pinky thanks  :Wink: 

Vedre ona planira u 5mj doc ,hvala ti na ponudi  :Smile: 
Reci cu joj iako ona nece bit s autom(iz Londona dolazi) svejedno vidit cu sta planira pa ti javim

----------


## Pinky

goa stavila sam tabelu vrijednosti amh pa pogledaj

----------


## crvenkapica77

goa  pun ti je inbox    :Wink:

----------


## goa

> goa stavila sam tabelu vrijednosti amh pa pogledaj


A draga moja okruglice,  :Grin: , evo sam pogledala, hvala ti, još se nadam da ću te jednog sunčanog dana upoznati, stvarno bismo tribale organizirati tu kavicu dok je tvoja i Dennyna mladunčad još u tobolcu  :Wink: !

----------


## goa

> goa  pun ti je inbox


Evo sam pobrisala   :Yes: !!

----------


## Blekonja

> A draga moja okruglice, , evo sam pogledala, hvala ti, još se nadam da ću te jednog sunčanog dana upoznati, stvarno bismo tribale organizirati tu kavicu dok je tvoja i Dennyna mladunčad još u tobolcu !


i ja se prijavljujem za tu kavicu bio bi red da se konačno upoznamo  :Smile: 
pozz svima čitam vas u ove kasne ure uglavnom i čestitam još jednom svim novim trudnicama, a budućim šaljem bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## slava77

evo i od sinoć sam službena ivf-ovka, nema više aih-a....

u sljedećem ciklusu krećemo s postupkom.... :Very Happy: 

jel mi možete reć gdje da radim ove pretrage:
-imunologija : antikardiolipinska AT, LE stanice, LAC i
- Koagulacija: Protein C, protein S, homocisten.

jel se mogu markeri za HIV i hepatitis radit i privatno, ako da gdje?

hvala puno :Heart:

----------


## mimi81

Dobro jutro cure! Ubacujem se kod vas da vas pitam da li je netko od vas imao iskustva s poznatom homeopatkinjom iz splita?

----------


## tikica

Slava77 sretno
Ove pretrage radiš na križinama, a nalazi se čekaju tri tjedna.
A ovo za hiv ti ne znam.

----------


## slava77

> Dobro jutro cure! Ubacujem se kod vas da vas pitam da li je netko od vas imao iskustva s poznatom homeopatkinjom iz splita?


ako je S.Ž. ja sam o njoj čula samo riječi hvale...čak sam se kod nje i naručila sad u 4 mj....možda nam  i ona pomogne  :Klap:

----------


## Pinky

zašto ćeš raditi hiv i hepatitis privatno? na uputnicu na odjelu za transfuziju na križinama, zašto bi plaćala?

----------


## slava77

> zašto ćeš raditi hiv i hepatitis privatno? na uputnicu na odjelu za transfuziju na križinama, zašto bi plaćala?


od mm socijalna doktorica još nije otvorila praksu i bojala sam se da mu neće moć uputnicu dat, al sredila sam s njom da mi je nabavi....
jel znaš možda di prije nalazi budu gotovi za hiv i hep...na križinama ili zzjz??

----------


## sildad

Možeš vaditi i markere u Zavodu za javno zdravstvo ilitga higijenskom. Nalazi budu gotovi za tjedan dana i nema gužve.

----------


## Watson

Drage moje,jučer obavljen prvi UZV.Imamo dva :Heart:  :Heart: !!!Dr.je rekao da je drugi nešto manji,ali da ipak kucka.Ponovni uzv je za 3 tjedna.

----------


## AuroraBlu

He he he, *Watson*, jesam ti rekla!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Za 2  :Heart:

----------


## Mury

Watson, i ovdje čestitke :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , neka je i dalje sa srećom!
Joj, kako bih voljela tvoj scenarij, ja skoro svaku večer sanjam blizance, ali uvijek su to nečiji blizanci, a ne moji  :Sad: .

----------


## Watson

> He he he, *Watson*, jesam ti rekla!   Za 2


Bila si u pravu,šta je je! :Yes:

----------


## Pinky

jeeeeeeeeeee duplići!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
mury, sanjala sam ih i ja i evo ih konačno  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen: 

doći će i tvoji  :Love:

----------


## Mury

Pinky :Love: 
Joj, nadam se  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: , bio bi to san snova :Smile: !!!
Ali stvarno, evo četiri večeri za redom ja sanjam blizance, i to uglavnom dečka i curicu, ali kad skužim da nisu moji i da ja nisam trudna... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## slava77

> Drage moje,jučer obavljen prvi UZV.Imamo dva!!!Dr.je rekao da je drugi nešto manji,ali da ipak kucka.Ponovni uzv je za 3 tjedna.


sad sam se rastopila....eto ko čeka taj i dočeka i to 2x  :Very Happy:

----------


## vedre

> od mm socijalna doktorica još nije otvorila praksu i bojala sam se da mu neće moć uputnicu dat, al sredila sam s njom da mi je nabavi....
> jel znaš možda di prije nalazi budu gotovi za hiv i hep...na križinama ili zzjz??


 naši nalazi na križinama su bili gotovi za 2-3dana.nije bilo gužve i sve smo obavili za doslovno 5min.

----------


## vedre

bravo *watson* za 2 malena srčeka.čestitam

----------


## Mojca

> Drage moje,jučer obavljen prvi UZV.Imamo dva!!!Dr.je rekao da je drugi nešto manji,ali da ipak kucka.Ponovni uzv je za 3 tjedna.


Predivno, sva sam se raznježila. ~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Čestitam.  :Smile:

----------


## venddy

prekrasno Watson, neka i dalje sve bude tako lijepo :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## maca papucarica

Čestitke Watson na  :Heart:  :Heart:  i puno sreće Sildad i Venddy sutra!

----------


## sildad

I od mene čestitke za *Watson* i dva mala **

----------


## tikica

Watson čestitke :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Meni je evo 8.dpt par dana uopće nisam imala simptome hiperstimulacije, a danas evo opet natečen mi je trbuh i užasno mi je muka jeli nekome od vas bilo tako?

----------


## aleksandraj

koliko blizanaca  :Smile:  Svim  curama vibrice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~nek uzme tko sto treba. I kad ce ponovo ta kava  :Wink:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Tikice*, tvoji simptomi su obećavajući...

----------


## Watson

Hvala vam cure,divne ste!
*Vendy i Silidad* sretno!

----------


## inaa

> Drage moje,jučer obavljen prvi UZV.Imamo dva!!!Dr.je rekao da je drugi nešto manji,ali da ipak kucka.Ponovni uzv je za 3 tjedna.


 :Very Happy:  bravo!!! 

Čestitke i sve najljepše u trudnoći...uživaj !

Jutros 11.dan et test negativan.Čekam betu ali se ne nadam...

----------


## TwistedQ

Watson, čestiitke na  :Heart:  :Heart: !!!

Ostalim curama u postupku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## rozalija

> Watson, čestiitke na !!!
> 
> Ostalim curama u postupku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


X
Watson  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za dva srčeka.

----------


## crvenkapica77

Watson    :Zaljubljen:   :Very Happy: 
Sildad~~~~~~~~~~~~
Tikice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Inaa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu  ,  nadamo se 
Vendy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tally

Bravo Watson! Duplići nakon 6 pokušaja- pošteno, skroz!

----------


## Blekonja

watson čestitam od srca na dva srčeka!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Cito rules  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## plavuša 007

*tikice* nadam se da ti je to uspjeh! meni je hiperstimulacija 4dpt počela opadat i odmah sam znala da neče biti ništa od ovog puta,i do 9-tog dana se vratila u prvobitni oblik i dobila menstruaciju tako da mislim da ti je super što ti se opet vrača hiperstimulacija!da se barem meni vratila,trpila bih bolove bez problema! želim ti svu sreču!  *watson* čestitke na blizancima!!

----------


## žanet

Watson čestitam na dva  :Heart:  :Heart: .Prekrasno.

A, mi smo bili na pregledu i mamino sunce s punih 25 tjedana ima 1400 grama.Bit će to momak ipo. Po svim tabelama smo i mjesec dana napredni.Dr.Š. je zadovoljan i kaže da je sve u normali i nije komentirao da je maleni prevelik.
Cerviks nam se produžio na 3,4 cm jer smo bili disciplinirani ali moramo nastavit s laganim pokretima i mirovanjem.
Uhvatili smo i slikali lice, napokon.Zaljubila sam se i gledam ga 100 puta dnevno.

----------


## sildad

*Žanet,* naravno da ćeš ga gledat zaljubljeno. Samo i dalje nastavi laganini. 
Meni punkcija prošla za 5 šta se tiče boli. Nakon nje sam išla na kavu, jedino šta sam bila malo lelujava od anestezije. Imam 3 JS, a sad čekaam hoće li se šta oploditi. 
Pozdrav Venddy, sorry draga malo sam bila omamljena pa se ne sjećam baš svega dobro jesmo šta pričale.

----------


## Pinky

žanet, kako misliš cervix se produžio? bio ti je manji pa si ležala i produžio se? 
ma bravo sildad, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu
i za našu venddy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mojca

Sildad, i ja sam imala tri stanice.  :Smile:  
Navijamo za dobar tulum u labu!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## crvenkapica77

za tulum   i super oplodnju  sildad ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

sildad  :Very Happy:

----------


## žanet

Da, bio je 2,9 prošli put,a sada je 3,4.

----------


## žanet

Sildad,želim ti lipe embriće i neka se ugnjezde u mamicu!

----------


## CERES

[QUOTE=žanet;1846000]

A, mi smo bili na pregledu i mamino sunce *s punih 25 tjedana ima 1400 grama.*Bit će to momak ipo. Po svim tabelama smo i mjesec dana napredni.Dr.Š. je zadovoljan i kaže da je sve u normali i nije komentirao da je maleni prevelik.

*Žanet*, ja sam isto 25+3 i jučer smo bili na kontroli, moj maleni je procjenjen na 900g i kaže dr. da je to dosta previše, da je napredniji za dva tjedna i poslala me raditi ( za svaki slučaj) *ogtt,* jer se boji dijabetisa zbog kojeg beba ubrzano raste, mada opet ne mora biti jer smo i ja i suprug visoki, nisam se nešto udebljala za sad 5-6 kg i trbuh mi nije veliki.

----------


## goa

Watson,  :Very Happy:  za  :Heart: + :Heart: !!
Svim curama u postupcima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od jedne sretne mame!

----------


## gargamelica

Watson cestitam !!!!
Tikice drzim fige :Wink: 
Žanet moja cura je na pregledu sa 25 tjedana imala 730g sta je procijenjeno kao idealno za taj tjedan .Zar svih ne salju na ogtt ?? Mene je poslalo i cak mi je dosta nizak secer .
Ja zadnja dva mj dobila po 3kg i to me cudi jer i nije da puno jedem ?Sad sam u plusu 10 kg ali kako sam spadala u mrsavije za to je dr rekao ok  :Wink:

----------


## tikica

Drage moje nisam izdržala, danas 10.dpt test pokazuje + još ne mogu vjerovat  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 


Kada bi trebala vadit betu?

----------


## gargamelica

Tikice bravooooo cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## goa

> Drage moje nisam izdržala, danas 10.dpt test pokazuje + još ne mogu vjerovat
> 
> 
> Kada bi trebala vadit betu?


Odmah sutra  :Grin: , tako sam i ja vadila 11.dan i, draga naša,  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , luuuudilo!!!!

----------


## Mury

tikica čestitam :Very Happy: !!!
Bravo CITO ekipa, bravo, zbilja ima nema ravnih  :Grin: !!!

----------


## žanet

Radila sam već OGTT test i šečer mi je nakon opterečenja 3,šta je i nisko tako da je o.k.Neka je on veći,meni draže nego da je pre mali.Jadna ja na porodu.Ja najviše virujem dr.Š i ako on nije komentirao onda super.Ja sam dobila 9 kg sve skupa i sad imam 70 na mojih 174cm,a doktor kaže da mi oprašta jer mirujem.

Tikice,čestitam.Rekla sam ja FORUM SREĆE!

----------


## žanet

Još nešto,tata mu je 193 cm i rodio se od 4,5 kg pa je to valjda tatino dite.

----------


## sildad

*Tikice, ČESTITAM!!!!*

Baš sam s jednom forumašicom jutros popila kavu i kažem ja njoj Tikica je 100% trudna i onda otvorim forum i vidim lipe vijesti. 
Još jedanput isprike *Venddy,* draga ako te ne prepoznam u gradu nemoj zamjerit, jer se ničega ne sjećam šta se događalo iz punkcije. Ovaj put me stvarno dobro drmnulo. Forumašica koja me vodila na punkciju rekla mi je da smo pričale, ali meni u glavi totalni vakum. Kad mi je pričala kakva sam bila totalno sam odvalila od smijeha. A još smo bile i na kavi u Virusa iza punkcije, a ja nemam pojma šta sam s njom pričala na toj kavi. 
U svakom slučaju javili mi iz Cita da mi je transfer u utorak.

----------


## Mury

Sildad~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitni postupak!!! Vjerujem da je tvoje vrijeme napokon došlo  :Smile: 
Žanet, bit će to dečko i pol :Wink:

----------


## crvenkapica77

Tikice cestitam, trudni ste  :Smile: 
ako je  vec pokazao +  onda mozes sutra vadit betu pokazat ce   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu

----------


## mijumiju

Hvala svima od srca,tuzno je to od same pomisli "bacit" ali tako je kako je.netko me je pitao kada sam zamrzavala,2008.hvala vam jos jednom,poljubac...

----------


## gargamelica

Zanet pa to ce bit momak ipo :Wink: 
I stvarno treba izgurat porod s velikom bebom uhhh blizi nam se i to  :Smile:

----------


## Aurora*

> ...ali tako je kako je.


U jeku prosvjeda diljem Hrvatske protiv vlade koja nam je toliko loseg napravila ovakav stav me duboko zalosti.  :Sad:

----------


## gargamelica

Zanet posto se pratimo zanima me kad ti je termin ,meni je dva puta mijenjao pa je zadnje 24.06 :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Tikica, bravoooooo!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Čestitamo!!!!

Baš volim ići spavati pod dojmom ovakvih vijesti!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Blekonja

čestitke novoj trudnici tikici  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  

ovo je stvarno ludilo i baš sam, ali ono baš od srca ponosna i sretna što je moja ljubavica "stvorena" baš u Cita  :Grin:  eto baš!!!

----------


## Denny

I ja sam ponosna što je moja ljubavica stvorena u Citu. A i Bog, kad mi je od jedne stvorio dvije!  

Tikice, čestitam od srca!
Mi smo već tjedan dana u bolnici. Samo dva dana nakon pregleda (na kojem je bilo sve za 5) naglo sam se počela otvarati, i sad činimo sve da cure što duže ostanu sa svojom mamom. 
Drage trudnice mirujte što više, čak i onda kada je sve savršeno, jer nikad ne znaš kada može poći po zlu. MI zasad guramo, dan po dan, doktori su poduzeli sve što mogu, a meni, kao i puno puta do sad, preostaje samo vjerovati u anđele.

----------


## inaa

*tikice*, bravooooooooooooo,čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

*sildad*, sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## inaa

> I ja sam ponosna što je moja ljubavica stvorena u Citu. A i Bog, kad mi je od jedne stvorio dvije!  
> 
> Tikice, čestitam od srca!
> Mi smo već tjedan dana u bolnici. Samo dva dana nakon pregleda (na kojem je bilo sve za 5) naglo sam se počela otvarati, i sad činimo sve da cure što duže ostanu sa svojom mamom. 
> Drage trudnice mirujte što više, čak i onda kada je sve savršeno, jer nikad ne znaš kada može poći po zlu. MI zasad guramo, dan po dan, doktori su poduzeli sve što mogu, a meni, kao i puno puta do sad, preostaje samo vjerovati u anđele.


Vjeruj draga, samo vjeruj i bit će sve u redu,vidjet ćeš
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ puno vibrica za tebe

----------


## sildad

*Denny,*  :Love:  
Bit će sve u redu draga, znam da hoće.

----------


## venddy

*Denny*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da cure što duže budu s mamicom
*Sildad* ti si bila u subotu totalna koma, 5 puta su ti Janja i dr P ponavljali istu stvar, stvarno si me nasmijala :Laughing: . Rekli su da si ih zabavljala od rane zore. Za utorak~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

ja sam na čuvanje dobila 2 blastice. Čekamo betu negdje 2.4. Ako slučajno ne bude ono što bi mi htjela, startamo odmah sa stimulacijom

----------


## maja_st

*Watson,* iskrene čestitke za dva mala srca  :Heart:

----------


## Mury

Danny :Love: ~~~~~~~~~~ bit će sve ok, samo i dalje vjeruj u anđele!!!
sildad ~~~~~~~~~~~ za utorak i ljepe mrvice :Very Happy: !!!
Venddy~~~~~~~~~~ da se mrvice fino ugnjezde i ostanu u buši svih 9 mjeseci  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 
Sretno i svim ostalim curama u kojoj god fazi da jesu!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Denny*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba, uopće ne sumnjam da će sve biti ok, samo će se susret dogoditi koji dan ranije  :Smile: 
*Tikice*,  :Very Happy:  bravo, čestitam!!!

*Sildad*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za idealan razvoj dalje 

Divno je biti na ovom pdf-u - svaki dan jedna trudnoća  :Smile: 

Jedino, ne znam da li da se brinem ili da se veselim toj anesteziji koju tamo daju  :Smile:  (Sildad, he he)

----------


## crvenkapica77

Denny   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Love:

----------


## Mojca

> *Denny*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba, uopće ne sumnjam da će sve biti ok, samo će se susret dogoditi koji dan ranije 
> *Tikice*,  bravo, čestitam!!!
> 
> *Sildad*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za idealan razvoj dalje 
> 
> Divno je biti na ovom pdf-u - svaki dan jedna trudnoća 
> 
> Jedino, ne znam da li da se brinem ili da se veselim toj anesteziji koju tamo daju (Sildad, he he)


Potpisujem!!!  :Smile:  

*Denny*, biti će sve ok. Opusti se i prepusti vjeri u anđele i nema mjesta brizi. Curama reci da malo pričekaju. Šaljemo vam veliki zagrljaj. 

*AB*, ja anesteziju nisam dobila, osim malo lokalno. Malo je bolilo, ali ne strašno.  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

potpisujem mury i auroru, a anestezija je pregenijalna  :Laughing:  ja se na 1. punkciji ne sjećam tko mi je gaćice obukao  :Laughing:  
anestezija mi je najdraži dio postupka (dal da se zabrinem?)  :Laughing:

----------


## žanet

Gargamelice, termin nam je 30.06.Ma nas dvi se garant upoznajemo u bolnici!

Denny naša, ne boj se jer će tvoje bebice bit ok.Sve i da se rode ranije već je to kraj sedmog mjeseca,kilaža im je ok,a tehnika u bolnici najbolja.Neka si ti na sigurnom.
Kako si osjetila da nije onako kako treba bit i išla u doktora?Šaljemo vam veliki poljubac!

Vendy,želim ti veliku proljetnu betu!!!

----------


## Pinky

žanet, nije im kraj sedmog već šestog mjeseca, zato je bitno da budu 3 u 1 barem još 10ak dana dok ne uđu u 7. mjesec, iako ja ne sumnjam da će denny i njene junakinje izdržati i puno duže  :Heart:   :Heart: 
prokrvarila je, tako je skužila...
ne smije se često javljati na net i zbog toga jer je još prištekana na tokolizu, a i zbog očiju.

----------


## žanet

Ja za dva dana ulazim u sedmi mjesec pa mi je bilo logično da je ona na kraju sedmog jer znam da je 4 tjedna ispred mene.Nema veze,u svakom slučaju želim im baš to da ostanu što duže  3 u 1 !!

----------


## sildad

Ajme šta mi je neugodno, ničega se ne sjećam sa punkcije. Propast ću u zemlju od srama. :Embarassed:

----------


## gargamelica

Denny drzim fige  :Smile:  bit ce sve ok ,mora !!!!!
Zanet meni je bila punkcija 1.10 pa po tome racunaju termin.
Ali svakako se mi vidimo u rodilistu  :Wink:  
Ja isto znam da je denny ispred nas ?

----------


## žanet

Ma sad mi ništa nije jasno.
Ako trudnoća i  računanje termina počinje od prvog dana menstruacije i traje 40 tjedana ili 9 kalendarskih mjeseci i tjedan dana onda ja počinjem računat od moje zadnje menstrucije koja je bila 23.09.2010. pa prema tome punih šest mjeseci će bit 23.03.2011.(kraj šestog mjeseca i ujedno ulazak u sedmi) u deveti ulazim 23.05.2011,punim devet mjeseci 23.06.2011. i onda još tjedan dana i to je termin 30.06.2011.
Od tog istog datuma počinjemo računat i tjedne po sedam dana,a ne računamo ih unazad od datuma termina.
Po meni je ovo jedino logično računanje.
Znam da ima tema o računanju termina ali sam tila s vama prokomentirat.

----------


## žanet

Na ovaj način koji sam opisala je i Dr.Š meni izračunao termin i rekao da je to kompjutersko računanje.
Gargamelice meni je punkcija bila 03.10.2010.
Koliko datuma,sama sebe ne razumim,a kamoli će me tko drugi.

----------


## Denny

Hvala curke!
Trudna sam punih 6 mj i 20 dana, po tome smo u sedmom mjesecu trudnoće. Bilo bi poželjno da izguramo još bar mjesec dana, do 34-tog tjedna. Cure su teške oko 1300 grama (žanet, ti nosiš malog diva!  :Laughing:  ) a trudove i otvaranje nebi ni skužila da nisam prokrvarila.

Sretno svima u postupcima, i velika pusa malim Pinkićima!

----------


## Pinky

e, nek je nama denny objasnila, ja se svakodnevno mučim sa tim računanjima di sam i u kojem sam misecu... samo sad lipo denny, LEZI i ODMARAJ :belj:

sildad, legenda si, samo se smijem na svaki tvoj post o punkciji  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ne tribaš ni pokušavat, nećeš se sitit  :Laughing:

----------


## gargamelica

Tako ja racunam ,a dugo me sve to zbunjivalo pa mi je ovaj izracun jedini logican  :Wink: 
Denny bas si me prepala jer sam se ja nesto opustila pa mislim da cu stat na balun :Wink:

----------


## maja_st

*Denny*, lipo odmaraj i čuvaj svoje mrvice, a ne sumnjam da ćeš i tamo širiti pozitivne vibrice kao i na ovom forumu.....sve će biti u redu, mora....

*Venddy*, ~~~~~~~za pozitivnu betu......

*Sildad*, kakvu su to tebi anesteziju dali, sad će se ostale cure bunit ako ne budu na punkciji a i poslije nje tako vesele i zaboravne.... :Laughing:

----------


## sildad

Ma nikad me nije tako drmnulo, a još ja Janji rekla da mi ne treba anestezija ako je samo placebo efekt. Mogu mislit kako se smijala u sebi. Bit će je pomislila, sad ćeš ti vidjeti placebo. :Laughing:  A još sam išla iza toga na kavu u Virusa. Ma ne mogu virovat. :Laughing:

----------


## TwistedQ

> Ajme šta mi je neugodno, ničega se ne sjećam sa punkcije. Propast ću u zemlju od srama.


Ni ja se ne sicam nicega sa zadnje punkcije, šta je rekla Pinky - pojma nemam tko mi je obukao gačice, sicam se samo kako izlazimo iz ordinacije i muža koji me ušutkava jer da po ne zna koji put postavljam isto pitanje  :Laughing: 

Draga Denny, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da curke malo pričekaju

Vendy, za jedan veliki *+*

Tikice, čestitam od  :Heart: !! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Siledad ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za utorak

----------


## crvenkapica77

sta ce tek onda onaj konobar u Virusa pomislit  (jer je uvijek jedan te isti  )  cesto mu dolaze zene  full  razvaljene   :Laughing: 
, ja sam isto bila u Virusa na kavi poslije punkcije

----------


## AuroraBlu

> sta ce tek onda onaj konobar u Virusa pomislit  (jer je uvijek jedan te isti  )  cesto mu dolaze zene  full  razvaljene  
> , ja sam isto bila u Virusa na kavi poslije punkcije


A glavno da je muž ili neko s vama  :Laughing:  da ne bi konobar još profitirao  :Laughing:

----------


## Lua

Bravo *Tikice* čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Denny bit će sve u redu  :Yes: 

Sildad, ja sam isto primila konjsku dozu,pa mi rekao mm da su sve cure normalne izlazile,jedino ja teturala i bila ko pijana (ne sjećam kako sam se obukla i gdje sam skinula onu suknjicu  :Laughing:  )

Svima curama sretno i  :Kiss:

----------


## slava77

dobro da ste nam to rekli za punkciju...obavezno muza vodim sa sobom  :Laughing: 

eto jutros smo sve pretrage za ivf napravili...sad samo nalaze triba čekat...bockalo me čak 4 puta...ruka mi je ko u narkomana  :Razz: 

koji dan ciklusa većinom bude punkcija??...pretpostavljam da je transfer 3-5 dana iza toga??

----------


## aleksandraj

> Danny~~~~~~~~~~ bit će sve ok, samo i dalje vjeruj u anđele!!!
> sildad ~~~~~~~~~~~ za utorak i ljepe mrvice!!!
> Venddy~~~~~~~~~~ da se mrvice fino ugnjezde i ostanu u buši svih 9 mjeseci 
> Sretno i svim ostalim curama u kojoj god fazi da jesu!!!


 
Ipak Denny jos jednom  :Heart:   i da bebice jos malo budu s mamom~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Bit ce sve u redu jer andjeli su s tobom

----------


## aleksandraj

AB, kad su u ST...mozda se vidimo. Ja danas dobila M, zadnju prije postupka pa pocinjem s femarom za nekih 26 dana  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

> AB, kad su u ST...mozda se vidimo. Ja danas dobila M, zadnju prije postupka pa pocinjem s femarom za nekih 26 dana


Draga, držim ti fige! Tvoji smo vatreni navijači!  :Smile:

----------


## sildad

> dobro da ste nam to rekli za punkciju...obavezno muza vodim sa sobom 
> 
> eto jutros smo sve pretrage za ivf napravili...sad samo nalaze triba čekat...bockalo me čak 4 puta...ruka mi je ko u narkomana 
> 
> koji dan ciklusa većinom bude punkcija??...pretpostavljam da je transfer 3-5 dana iza toga??


Muža i moraš voditi sa sobom jer taj dan on isto ima posla, osim ako nije kao moj pa je zbrisao na službeni put a ostavio svoje plivače u frižideru.
Punkcija ti je negdje između 10. i 13. dana ciklusa, a transfer kako si napisala. 

Ajme cure drago mi je da se nisam jedina koja se ničeg ne sjećam. Sutra ću napast Poljaka kako ga nije sramota, lipo nas drogira, mi valjamo gluposti, a on nam se smije. :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## crvenkapica77

ti bi slava  na punkciju bez muza  ha ? :Laughing:

----------


## slava77

> Muža i moraš voditi sa sobom jer taj dan on isto ima posla, osim ako nije kao moj pa je zbrisao na službeni put a ostavio svoje plivače u frižideru.
> Punkcija ti je negdje između 10. i 13. dana ciklusa, a transfer kako si napisala. 
> 
> Ajme cure drago mi je da se nisam jedina koja se ničeg ne sjećam. Sutra ću napast Poljaka kako ga nije sramota, lipo nas drogira, mi valjamo gluposti, a on nam se smije.


a do sad je se na aih-u uredno svaki put izvlačia da će on to u tišini svoga doma obavit  :Evil or Very Mad: 
al ovog puta mu nema mrdanja....
e onda ću ja taman oko Uskrsa imat transfer..... :Very Happy:

----------


## slava77

> ti bi slava  na punkciju bez muza  ha ?


 :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:

----------


## bracka

Molim vas ako ima itko iskustva iz KBC Split. Jer baš i nisam optimistična. Već sam mjesecima na raznim pretragama i neznam ima li uopće smisla pokušavati u bolnici.

----------


## crvenkapica77

a meni pada  ca.  na Uskrs  punkcija,  dan -dva dole gore     :Smile: 
vidimo se   :Wink:

----------


## crvenkapica77

samo mene brine sad  sto mi papa kasni  ,vec 6tj  jos ga nema, brisevi kasne   vec 10 dana proslo  (nikad toliko nije bilo)   sto ako je nesto...
radi kakvog nalaza bi mi se postupak  mogao otkazat  , moze  odgovor?
ako bi bila kakva upala  na papa testu  jel  se ivf odgađa?

----------


## slava77

> a meni pada  ca.  na Uskrs  punkcija,  dan -dva dole gore    
> vidimo se


šifra raspoznavanja je 77  :Cool:

----------


## goa

Evo i mene da malo pripomognem svojim trudničkim iskustvom  :Grin: , *Gargamelice, Žanet,*termin je uvijek okviran, mi svi, naravno, točno znamo kad je bila oplodnja pa je svejedno moj bebač kasnio 4 dana na svoj vlastiti porod  :Yes: , tako da se ne iznenadite, i to se može dogoditi!
A velik je bio također, malo me namučio, ali uistinu se poslije sve zaboravi  :Zaljubljen: !
*Denny,*bit će sve ok, puno žena preleži cijelu trudnoću, ali sve je vrijedno krajnjeg cilja, uživaj u ovom stanju dok traje, poslije ti počinju neke druge radosti  :Wink: !!

----------


## venddy

> sta ce tek onda onaj konobar u Virusa pomislit  (jer je uvijek jedan te isti  )  cesto mu dolaze zene  full  razvaljene


bit će jadan čovik misli da ovi u Citu umisto trudnoća dilaju travu :Laughing:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Aleksandra*j, ja startam za nekih 7-10 dana  :Smile:

----------


## sildad

Aurora, očekujem da se javiš za kavu.

----------


## Pinky

> samo mene brine sad  sto mi papa kasni  ,vec 6tj  jos ga nema, brisevi kasne   vec 10 dana proslo  (nikad toliko nije bilo)   sto ako je nesto...
> radi kakvog nalaza bi mi se postupak  mogao otkazat  , moze  odgovor?
> ako bi bila kakva upala  na papa testu  jel  se ivf odgađa?


odgađa se svakako ako ti brisevi ne budu u redu. nema smisla ići u postupak sa npr. e.coli, klamidijom, ureaplazmom ili nekom drugom beštijom koja može prouzročiti spontani ako dođe do trudnoće. mislim da je isto tako sa upalama. koliko god mi htjele što prije ići u postupak, dugoročno gledajući bolje ga je odgoditi i zalječiti neko s##nje, nego ostati trudan pa zbog toga, nedao bog, izgubiti bebu.
uvijek treba izvagati i potpuno zdrav ići u postupak.
ja sam i sve zube popravljala (ili čekirala) prije postupka. 
svako 3 žešće stimulacije bi trebalo provjeriti i jetrene probe, uzv dojki, uzv štitnjače. to su točke gdje stimulirane žene najviše pucaju. 
i sve je to ulaganje u zdravu trudnoću.

----------


## Pinky

> Molim vas ako ima itko iskustva iz KBC Split. Jer baš i nisam optimistična. Već sam mjesecima na raznim pretragama i neznam ima li uopće smisla pokušavati u bolnici.


prima je bila, znam još jednu curu koja je bila, ali nisu još imale uspjeha u kbc-u.
ne znam kakav je realni uspjeh kbc-a.

na kakve su te pretrage slali? kakva vam je dijagnoza? jeste li odradili inseminacije? jer sve smo mi prošle puno pretraga, to je sastavni dio ovog mpo puta, na žalost.

----------


## bambus99

> Molim vas ako ima itko iskustva iz KBC Split. Jer baš i nisam optimistična. Već sam mjesecima na raznim pretragama i neznam ima li uopće smisla pokušavati u bolnici.


ja poznam curu koja je dva puta bila na iVF u KBC u splitu, al nije uspilo..

redovito vas citam, navijam za sve vas iz petnih žila!
*danny* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da jos ostanete 3u1

svim trudnicama, trudilicama i cekalicama da bude sve u najnajboljem redu  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## prima

> Molim vas ako ima itko iskustva iz KBC Split. Jer baš i nisam optimistična. Već sam mjesecima na raznim pretragama i neznam ima li uopće smisla pokušavati u bolnici.


bila, nisam uspila, ali nisam još izbacila definitivno iz svih planova.Zasad se držim Cita. A zašto mjesecima radiš pretrage? Probaj ukombinirati privatno da malo pobrzaš stvar, npr. odeš u Cita na konzultacije, oni će ti u jednom susretu napisati sve pretrage koje trebaš napraviti, i onda s tim popisom odeš svom socijalnom ginekologu po uputnice, nema potrebe da i pretrage radiš privatno ( jedino HSG po meni ima efekta platiti, ostalo bez problema na uputnicu).

----------


## inaa

ja jutros dobila M,nisam ni išla vaditi betu. :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 

Bit će bolje drugi put....bar se nadam

Kada bih trebala javiti u Cita?
Što mislite kada bi mi mogao biti sljedeći postupak,ako je ovaj bio blago stimulirani?

----------


## peugeot206

> *Tikice, ČESTITAM!!!!*
> 
> Baš sam s jednom forumašicom jutros popila kavu i kažem ja njoj Tikica je 100% trudna i onda otvorim forum i vidim lipe vijesti. 
> Još jedanput isprike *Venddy,* draga ako te ne prepoznam u gradu nemoj zamjerit, jer se ničega ne sjećam šta se događalo iz punkcije. Ovaj put me stvarno dobro drmnulo. Forumašica koja me vodila na punkciju rekla mi je da smo pričale, ali meni u glavi totalni vakum. Kad mi je pričala kakva sam bila totalno sam odvalila od smijeha. A još smo bile i na kavi u Virusa iza punkcije, a ja nemam pojma šta sam s njom pričala na toj kavi. 
> U svakom slučaju javili mi iz Cita da mi je transfer u utorak.


 Ža mi je jedino šta te nisam snimila pa ti posli pustila da se vidiš. Ja sam odvaljivala od smija kakva si bila. Totalka ha ha ha ha ha.

----------


## sildad

Sad ću ja to sve popravit na transferu, bit ću smrtno ozbiljna.  :Smile: ))

----------


## sildad

Inaa, stvarno mi je žao. I naravno da će biti bolje drugi put. Da li ti je ovo 1.IVF?

----------


## inaa

> Inaa, stvarno mi je žao. I naravno da će biti bolje drugi put. Da li ti je ovo 1.IVF?


Ovo mi je prvi put u Cita. Bila sam jednom,prije deset godina u Zagrebu,isto ICSI,ali je to bilo davno pa to i ne računam.
Tada sam odustala zbog financijskih razloga,ali ovaj put akb neću.

Tebi puno sreće,da ti ovaj bude dobitni.
Jesi li ti sve radila u CIta,čini mi se da ti je ovo peti?

----------


## sildad

Naravno da nećeš odustati. Nazovi Cito i šta prije se upiši za slijedeći postupak. 
Hvala ti na lijepim željama. Da, ja sam ti Cito-fan i sve sam odradila tamo, ali nisam baš neka reklama, no ja sam počela sa IVF postupcima dosta kasno pa to pripisujem svojim neuspjesima.

----------


## venddy

inaa  :Love: ali naravno da nema odustajanja. Negdje na Internetu sam pročitala da vani dosta klinika ne pravi preveliku pauzu (pretpostavljam da ovisi i o stimulaciji i općem zdravlju žene). Prvi slijedećji mjesec nakon stimulacije odmaraju, pa drugi mjesec već ponovno u postupak.

----------


## inaa

MM :Heart:  me razveselio,prestala sam plakati,čak sam se i nasmijala.

Cure hvala vam na lijepim riječima,puno mi značite,s vama je sve lakše.

Dr P je druga smjena,popodne ću zvati.

----------


## inaa

Cure,mene malo zabrinjava što nam se matto ne javlja.

Daj Bože da je sve u redu i da plavi leptir dobije malog vlasnika~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bracka

> prima je bila, znam još jednu curu koja je bila, ali nisu još imale uspjeha u kbc-u.
> ne znam kakav je realni uspjeh kbc-a.
> 
> na kakve su te pretrage slali? kakva vam je dijagnoza? jeste li odradili inseminacije? jer sve smo mi prošle puno pretraga, to je sastavni dio ovog mpo puta, na žalost.


Bok
m.m. ima kriptohizam. u 10. mj je u cita napravio spermiogram (bilo je oko milijun spermića) nakon 3 mj je u bolnici napravio spermiogram( nalaz- NULA). Neznam kojem nalazu da vjerujem. Al svejedno treba ići na umjetnu. 
m.m. je povišen fsh 14,6 a normalno je od 1-8
bio je kod urologa i naručen u 4 mjesec u endokrinologa
oboje smo naručeni za kariogram

Ja imam pcos -dr mi je rekla da će me poslati na driling jajnika.
pijem euthirox za štitnjaču
A najviše me muče bakterije trihomonas, ureaplazma, šerihija. Svaki mjesec imam drugu i naravno gljivice su mi 2 puta mjesečno, dok m.m. nema uopće bakterija. 
Ukratko to je to.
Išla bi rado u Cita ali nemam novaca. Probat ću bar jednom u kbc. 

Hvala vam na odgovorima

----------


## matto

inaa :Love: , draga potajno sam se nadala da ćeš ti biti slijedeća Cito trudnica, odmah nakon mene, žao mi je, Ti si u postupak išla kao i ja s femarom i menopurom pa ti je dovoljno dva mjeseca pauze do postupka, fizički, naravno sve ovisi od tebe jesi li spremna psihčki u nove borbe  
Čitam vas svakodnevno, ali sam se razlijenila i ne pišem još nisam bila na prvom UZV, nekako mi je rano ići tamo u 5. tjednu, ali sam uzela trudničko, namjeravam odmarati od posla i političkih zavrzlama barem prvih dvanaest tjedana :Wink: . Oprostite što sam lijena ovih dana, ali vas pratim, ugodan dan

----------


## sildad

Neka Matto, samo ti odmaraj i dalje. Jel počeo trudnički umor? Vjerujem da ti je teško čekanje tog 1. UZV. 
Ja sam danas postala vlasnica dvije osmostanične mrve, pa i meni sad slijedi ono najteže - čekanje.

----------


## venddy

sildad da bude lijepa beta za 14 dana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Nakon onako vesele punkcije to bi bila savršena točka na i

----------


## Mojca

> sildad da bude lijepa beta za 14 dana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Nakon onako vesele punkcije to bi bila savršena točka na i


xxx!

Sildad *************************!

----------


## Blekonja

denny šaljem puuuuuuno poljubaca curkama i tebi naravno, drži se  :Love:

----------


## Mury

Sildad i venddy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bete do neba :Very Happy: .
Danny :Love:

----------


## inaa

Samo ti odmaraj matto, budi lijena,zaslužila si. :Love: 

A i ja sam se potajno nadala da ću biti sljedeća,ali eto...
Zvala sam dr rekao mi je da mogu doći odmah u petom mjesecu,nakon dva ciklusa odmora. Ja mislim da će tako i biti.

Sildad,puno sreće i veeeeeeeliku betu za 14 dana,bit ćeš u mojim mislima i molitvama.Puno vibrica i tebi i vendy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## matto

Dobra vam proljetni, sunčani dan :Cool: , 
  Denny :Zaljubljen:  mislim na tebe, da što duže ostanete 3 u 1, toliko nas šalje pozitivne vibre tako da će sve biti uredu, jednostavno nije moguće drugačije zbog tvog optimizma kojim si zračila od samog početka postupka i s kojim si nas većinu zarazila i posula svojom trudničkom prašinom i postala strojovođa našeg trudničkog vlakića.      
  inaa, ni sumnjala nisam da ćeš usporiti ili odustati, pročitala sam te na prvom susretu, iako se nismo službeno upoznale, u tebi sam prepoznala borca onako na prvi pogled bez obzira na tvoju početničku zbunjenost. 
  Sildad draga, želim ti za trinaest dana moj scenarij, a sve je nekako počelo kao i kod mene, prvo razočarenje malim brojem stanica/folikula, pa dva osmostanična mališana, pa plusić i beta, 
  Nakon što sam jučer prespavala dobar dio dana, sad mi je i D.zdravlja malo daleko, i dobar dio jutra, ljenčarila na suncu, teresi kvartovskog kafića sada mogu pisati. Vjerujte, nisam mogla ovih dana što od umora, možda i malo lijenosti, a nisam takav tip. Prije bih spavala jedno navečer, oko 23 sata u krevet, sad spavam poslije ručka, ne mogu pogledati cijeli film, navečer mi se spava prije 21 sat, 

mm je zabrinut jer sam inače cijeli dan na nogama i  :Dancing Fever: , pa me stalno pita što se sa mnom događa :Wink: .

----------


## Pinky

> Bok
> m.m. ima kriptohizam. u 10. mj je u cita napravio spermiogram (bilo je oko milijun spermića) nakon 3 mj je u bolnici napravio spermiogram( nalaz- NULA). Neznam kojem nalazu da vjerujem. Al svejedno treba ići na umjetnu. 
> m.m. je povišen fsh 14,6 a normalno je od 1-8
> bio je kod urologa i naručen u 4 mjesec u endokrinologa
> oboje smo naručeni za kariogram
> 
> Ja imam pcos -dr mi je rekla da će me poslati na driling jajnika.
> pijem euthirox za štitnjaču
> A najviše me muče bakterije trihomonas, ureaplazma, šerihija. Svaki mjesec imam drugu i naravno gljivice su mi 2 puta mjesečno, dok m.m. nema uopće bakterija. 
> ...


mislila sam ti poslati privatnu poruku, ali ne mogu još.
dakle - o razlikama spermiograma u cita i kbc se već ovdje pisalo, većina nas više vjeruje citovom nalazu.

za bakterije ti je najbolje napraviti slijedeći smrdljivi, ali učinkoviti napitak: u litri crnog vina kuhaš pola kila oguljenog češnjaka 10-15 min na umjerenoj vatri, dok se vino ne reducira na pola. procjediš nazad u staklenu bocu i kad se ohladi držiš u frižideru. piješ 2 jušne žlice napitka ujutro i 2 uvečer.
JAKO je smrdljivo i ružno (začepi nos, popij, operi zube, stavi žvaku pa tek onda prodiši) ali JAKO učinkovito. ja sam se tako par puta dosta brzo očistila od svih beštija. 
gljivice - izbaci iz prehrane kruh, pekarske proizvode i sve slatko. kupi u ljekarni lactogyn http://www.lactogyn.com/intimnozdravlje/index.php i pij jednu dnevno.
kupi vaginalete http://com.hok.hr/web/marinalab/acid...nalete_hr.html i odradi barem 2 ture sa tjedan dana pauze među njima.

postoje i antibiotici koji djeluju na te bakterije i ako ih dobiješ (a nadam se da hoćeš) OBAVEZNO uz antibiotik piti lactogyn 2 sata prije ili poslije antibiotika. zbog njega ja nikada nisam dobila gljivice uz antibiotik.

postoji i prirodni "lijek" za visoki fsh - suhe smokve staviš u teglu i preliješ maslinovim uljem. nakon mjesec dana neka ti muž jede smokvu dnevno. kad ih počne jesti možeš odmah pripremiti novu turu.

u cita ti upisuju i pacijente preko hzzo-a pa ne bi bilo loše da se uputiš i tamo na konzultacije, ako ne za postupak ove, onda slijedeće godine (znam da ovo zvuči malo deprimirajuće, ali ja sam dosta godina išla na postupke pa sam malo realnija).

sretno i ako te nešto zanima, samo pitaj!

svakako ne preporučujem nikakav postupak prije nego poubijaš sve te beštije, a budući da ih muž još nije dobio, svi odnosi MORAJU biti uz upotrebu prezervativa. jer ako ih još i on dobije, to je dupli problem.

----------


## sildad

Hvala Matto i svim ostalim curama na dobrim željama. Matto, nije bilo tako davno pa se i ja sjećam svog trudničkog umora. Navečer bi zaspala već prije 9 sati, a kad smo MM i ja šetali ja sam stalno ponavljala kako sam umorna. Šetanje od vrha do dna Marmontove bi me već poprilično umorilo. Stvarno nisam ni sama mogla vjerovati koliko je to bilo izraženo.

----------


## amyx

*Danny* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~ za što duži ostanak 3u1

----------


## slava77

*pinky* jel ovaj recept sa češnjakom pomaže kod ešerihije??

za acidosalus imam samo rječi hvale uvik mi pomognu kod candide

----------


## sildad

I ja imam samo riječi hvale za acidosalus, a puno je ukusniji, poput jogurta. Uz pomoć njega sam se riješila streptokoka nakon 3 ture antibiotika koje mi nisu pomogle. Žena koja radi u laboratoriju mi je to preporučila jer sam joj se skoro rasplakala na telefon kad mi je rekla da je nalaz opet pozitivan.

----------


## maca papucarica

Da se nadovežem na prirodne lijekove protiv beštija. Nisam osobno isprobala (nasreću, s tom se nisam susretala!), ali nedavno primila link od prije http://www.coolinarika.com/recept/li...herichie-coli/.

----------


## Pinky

> *pinky* jel ovaj recept sa češnjakom pomaže kod ešerihije??
> 
> za acidosalus imam samo rječi hvale uvik mi pomognu kod candide


je, pomaže. ja ubila e. coli za 10 dana, a prije toga (dakle prethodni put kad sam je imala) trebalo mi je godina ipo antibiotika i homeopatije da je se riješim.

prvenstveno sam mislila na acidosalus za vaginalnu upotrebu, ali dobar je i oralni.

----------


## sildad

Ja sam kombinirala acidosalus i vaginalno i oralno.

----------


## Mury

Budući da ja i MM često muku mučimo sa raznim bakterijama ( E coli, enterococcus, gardanella, morganella...) molim vas tko zna gdje mogu kupiti taj acidosalus za oralnu primjenu? Jel to nešto kao jogurt ili...? :Embarassed: 
Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

Mury, ovdje je popis ljekarni http://com.hok.hr/web/marinalab/popis_ljekarni.pdf a na njihovoj stranici možeš pročitati sve o proizvodima.

----------


## Pinky

> Budući da ja i MM često muku mučimo sa raznim bakterijama ( E coli, enterococcus, gardanella, morganella...) molim vas tko zna gdje mogu kupiti taj acidosalus za oralnu primjenu? Jel to nešto kao jogurt ili...?
> Hvala


imaš u biljnoj ljekarni preko puta realke na pazaru, u zagrebačkoj ulici. kad iščeprkam adresu i broj telefona stavit ću ga.
ali za vas je onda savršen ovaj smrdljivi napitak. i ja i mm smo pili. poduplala dozu - 2 litre vina i kil češnjaka

----------


## sildad

Ja sam ga kupila u ljekarni u zgradi Montera.

----------


## crvenkapica77

sta nemaju te vaginalete u svakoj ljekarnoj?  prvi put cujem za njih

bracka  poslusaj  pinky    :Wink: 
i  javi se u  Cito zbog  postupka  preko HZZO   ,  nek te upise bar  za 2012  ako moze....a  u međuvremenu  probaj u kbc ( naravno kad se rijesis   bakterija)   SRETNO

----------


## Mury

Hvala maca papucarica, kupit ću u nekoj od ljekarni. Iako je MM danas napokon dobio sterilan nalaz ejakulata, ipak ćemo si kuiti preventive radi, još se nadam da će moji brisevi cerviksa biti čisti - trebam ih dobiti za 5 dana.
Pinky, nemam ti ja pojma gdje je pazar ( ako misliš na pazar u ST), ja sam iz ZG :Grin: . Inače sam nekada čula za taj pripravak sa češnjakom, ali MM ga odbio :Evil or Very Mad: , pa se i meni nije samoj dalo piti. Ali ako bi se bakterije vratile, popit ćemo mi i to, samo da beštija nema.

----------


## Pinky

a onda ti je još lakše - evo ti njihova kontakta http://com.hok.hr/web/marinalab/kontakti.html

ma i ja sam prvi puta odustala, pa se godinu ipo zezala sa e. coli, nikako u postupak. pa mi je pukao film, skuhala i ćao bao...

----------


## venddy

:Naklon: potvrđujem da je vino-češnjak smrdljiv ali odličan lijek. Ja nisam imala problema ali moja prija jeste s ureap., nakon pola godine antibiotika ništa nije riješila a nako jedne ture vina nalaz negativan. Jeste da je smrdekila (spavala je sa mnom u krevetu na vikendici, ajme majko, zabranila sam joj da se u krevetu okrene prema meni) ali problem je bio rješen. Zato kome je potrebno samo navalite.

----------


## slava77

pinky i ostale puno hvala na receptu...mam mi već godinama muku muči sa ešerihijom...odma ću joj prosljedit ovaj recept.... :Klap:

----------


## gala1979

Jel Cito daje ikakvu anesteziju za punkciju?

----------


## sildad

Da, da, daje naravno. Možeš na prethodnoj stranici pročitati moje iskustvo. Anestezija od koje se nećeš ničeg sjećati.  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## slava77

> Da, da, daje naravno. Možeš na prethodnoj stranici pročitati moje iskustvo. Anestezija od koje se nećeš ničeg sjećati.


a je li to uključeno u cijenu od onih 8000kn ako plaćaš privatno?
i koliko još koštaju ljekovi??

----------


## sildad

> a je li to uključeno u cijenu od onih 8000kn ako plaćaš privatno?
> i koliko još koštaju ljekovi??


Da, uključeno je, a lijekovi su ovisno o stimulaciji, to ne možeš znati unaprijed dok ne dobiješ protokol.

----------


## venddy

gala nema da brineš, ne da ne osjetiš nego se ni ne sjećaš punkcije, zakon. Ali obavezno neka netko bude s tobom, sama nisi u stanju vozit poslije toga.

----------


## matto

Gala1979, U Citu imas nekoliko vrsta anestezija, meni je osobno najdraža ona „samo voltaren molim“, to sam prošli put rekla Stefani, nikad nisam imala puno folikula (od 6 do 7) jer sam išla u polustimulirane postupke, pa me nije bilo potrebno posebno ošamućivati. 
No, jednom sam išla u taj stimulirani i Janja me pošteno ošamutila, punkcije se ne sjećam a što je još gore ne sjećam se ni kako sam se našla u onoj sobici do sale tko me je obukao, pretpostavljam da je Janja, ne sjećam se ni mm da je dolazio javiti mi da ide na kavu u Virusa, i od tada sam rekla da ću uzimati samo voltaren bez apaurina. I eto da se nisam smijala na zadnjoj punkciji, odnosno da sam ostala mirno ležati, ne bi me ništa zabolilo, a i ta bol kao da te netko uštipne za tanku kožicu ruku recimo, to ti je nula od boli. 
Možda nekom zvučim nenormalno, ali volim više biti svjesna svega nego da poslije danima prebirem po glavi i prizivam u sjećanje događaje s punkcije :Wink: , ugodan dan

----------


## sildad

Draga moja Matto, nije ti to apaurin nego Dormicum. Ja se potpuno slažem s tobom, ako budem još ikad išla na punkciju tražit ću da mi to rade bez ičega ili samo volteren kako ti kažeš. Ali, bože moj, svi smo različiti, svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje šta je bolje za njega.

----------


## Jelena

Nije samo pitanje tko što voli kod punkcije, nego kako stoje jajnici i folikuli, tako da neke realno boli više ili manje.

----------


## gala1979

Thx cure. Jelena jel i ti to krećeš prema Citu?

----------


## bracka

pinky  crvenkapica  fala na savjetima. nisam imala pojma da cito radi i preko hzzo. sutra ću odmah nazvati. 
hvala još jednom 

 :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

> Nije samo pitanje tko što voli kod punkcije, nego kako stoje jajnici i folikuli, tako da neke realno boli više ili manje.


Škicam, škicam  :Wink: 
Za sada tražim optimalnu kliniku na Zapadu, ali budući da cijedim lovu iz noktiju, a nisam niti jedan postupak na HZZO iskoristila, pratim Cito jer mi se čini solidnim rješenjem. Neću ni ja više dugo dobro reagirati na stimulaciju, tako da ću i ja upast u shemu 3 jajne stanice. Sad da idem bih se raspala od tuge što mi rade s viškom jajnih stanica.

----------


## tikica

Hvala cure na čestitkama!

Nije me bilo uništila me hiperstimulacija napuhala sam se ko balun, povračala primala infuziju itd. Danas je malo bolje samo ležim nesmin se pomicat. Još uvijek nisam napravila betu nadam se da ću biti u stanju za par dana kad budem išla i na prvi uzv.

Svima puno pozitivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sildad

Baš sam mislila na tebe danas i drago mi je da si se javila. A hebemu misha rekla sam ti da ti se hiper može pojačati u slučaju trudnoće, ali barem si trudna. Ajde drži mi se, brzo će to proć. Ako bilo šta trebaš zvrcni me na telefon.

----------


## TwistedQ

> Nije samo pitanje tko što voli kod punkcije, nego kako stoje jajnici i folikuli, tako da neke realno boli više ili manje.



Slažem se. Meni je i sama folikometrija bila bolna jer su svi folikuli bili na jednom jajniku a on zabačen. Dr. je baš naglasija sestri da mi da jaču anesteziju..

----------


## sildad

Ja sam imala 5 punkcija i ama baš svaka je bila različita po intenzitetu boli. Spomenut ću samo zadnju i predzadnju. Predzadnja me najviše bolila, mislim na samu punkciju, međutim čak i 5 dana iza punkcije tako da sam osjećala svaki korak kao ubod igle u jajnik. Nakon ove zadnje sam išla na kavu. Ovu predzadnju ne bi stvarno poželjela ni neprijatelju, kasnila sam na punkciju jer je muž krivo shvatio uru u koju treba doći po mene pa nije bilo vremena da počnemo čekati da inekcija počne djelovati, odmah sam legla na stol i sve je napravljeno "na suvo". Međutim taj osjećaj da se ne mogu ničega sjetiti na ovoj zadnjoj punkciji je meni užas jer sam ja control freak i radije bi da me boli nego da se ne sjećam. Na to sam mislila kad sam rekla da svatko zna šta je bolje za njega.

----------


## slava77

dobila sam rezultate koagulacije...protein S mi je blago snižen, malo ispod donje granice....jel mi može netko reć šta to znači i zašto je bitan taj protein S??

----------


## inaa

Sildad ,ja se stvarno ne mogu oteti dojmu da si ti ovaj put trudna,cijelo vrijeme mislim na tebe, isto kao i na matto dok je bila čekalica.... 

Daj Bože da sam u pravu,molim se za tebe :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sildad

:Kiss:  Inaa hvala ti na šta misliš na mene i nadam se da imaš vidovnjačke moći kao i za Matto.
Svim čekalicama bete, naravno osim pozitivnih beta, želim da im čekanje bete prolazi bez nervoze kao šta je i meni ovaj put.

----------


## anabanana

:Love:  Silidad, i ja od sveg srca navijam da si sljedeca trudnica na ovom forumu... i da ovaj put sve bude kako treba, od pocetka do lijepog laganog poroda male bebice!!! Od srca :Heart:

----------


## anabanana

Ne pratim bas cesto vise, sta je sa Denny, kako su curice?

----------


## Mury

Citašice moje, nešto ste mi utihnule  :Smile: ...bit će da je o zatišje pred buru trudnica :Grin: .
Nego, ako bi mi netko mogao poslati na PP točnu ukupnu cijenu postupka u CITO sa PISCI+IMSI+OOSIGHT - da znam se na vrijeme pripremiti koliko mi love treba.
Hvala!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Slava*, pošalji nalaz doktoru mailom, odgovorit će ti isti dan.

*Sildad, Venddy* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Cure, kako kod vas izgledaju punkcije i transferi? Odnosno, trebam li uzeti svoju spavaćicu i papuče???

----------


## sildad

Ništa ne trebaš ponijeti. U Citu dobiješ jednokratnu suknjicu i papuče i čak i uložak nakon punkcije.

----------


## slava77

> *Slava*, pošalji nalaz doktoru mailom, odgovorit će ti isti dan.
> 
> *Sildad, Venddy* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Cure, kako kod vas izgledaju punkcije i transferi? Odnosno, trebam li uzeti svoju spavaćicu i papuče???


hvala puno...idem ubrzo na dogovor za IVF pa ću vidit šta on kaže  :Smile:

----------


## sildad

Venddy kako se ti držiš? Kad si odlučila vadit betu?

----------


## TwistedQ

Sildad, Venddy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da do lita imate trbuščiće

----------


## Pinky

> Citašice moje, nešto ste mi utihnule ...bit će da je o zatišje pred buru trudnica.
> Nego, ako bi mi netko mogao poslati na PP točnu ukupnu cijenu postupka u CITO sa PISCI+IMSI+OOSIGHT - da znam se na vrijeme pripremiti koliko mi love treba.
> Hvala!


cijenik imaš na njihovoj stranici, a koliko će te postupak koštati nitko živ ne može znati. jer ne znaš koju stimulaciju ćeš dobiti i u kojoj količini.
a ovo ostalo imaš u cjeniku.

sretno curke!! još malo!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~  :Heart: 

denny je dobro, samo joj je jako dosadno u bolnici.

----------


## Mury

Gledala sam cjenik, i znam da ovisi koji postupak, stimulacija..... ali me zanimalo jel se sve posebno plaća ( PISCI+IMSI+OOSIGHT), ili primjena sve tri metode opet ima nekakvu jedinstvenu cijenu (malo manju od sve 3 skupa). Ali, nije ni bitno, samo da ja dođem do svoje bebice :Zaljubljen: , pa makar potrošila zadnju kunu!!!

----------


## Pinky

ima li jedinstvenu cijenu - stvarno ne znam. pretpostavljam da nema, na žalost

----------


## inaa

> ima li jedinstvenu cijenu - stvarno ne znam. pretpostavljam da nema, na žalost


*ima* ,ja sam vidjela na cjeniku,2500 kn, [/B]

----------


## Mury

*inaa*, sad sam vidjela cjenik, to je super 2500 kn :Very Happy:  - bravo CITO, misle u svemu na nas :Wink:

----------


## Mojca

Pinky, molim te prenesi pozdrave i lijepe misli Denny i curama!  :Smile:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## venddy

sildad ja ću betu vadit u subotu, Analiza radi, rekli su mi ako imam volje doć u Dugopolje dobijem nalaz u roku 2 sata, ali mogu i u ST. Kako sam ja nestrpljiva otići ću u Dugopolje. Inače držim se na momente, nije da sam u nekoj ludoj depri, ali imam kriza tu i tamo. Muči me totalni nedostatak svih simptoma čak i PMS-a.

----------


## Denny

Poljubac cure, mislim na vas i čekam feštu u subotu! I mi slavimo jer u sub. ulazimo u osmi mjesec trudnoće!  :Very Happy: 
Inaće, dobro smo, guramo dan po dan, pa dokle stignemo... Svaki dan nam je nova pobjeda, i korak bliže prema cilju. Samo neka curice raaastu!

----------


## sildad

Denny drži se, znam da će biti sve u redu.  :Love:

----------


## aleksandraj

Denny, al cemo festati skoro~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~drzi nam se i reci sekama da se jos malcice strpe. Cekalice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## venddy

Denny :Love: tebi i curicama i da jošmalo ostanete 3u1

----------


## gargamelica

Denny super vijesti , jos malo izdrzite  :Smile:  znam da je dosadno pogotovo u suncanim danima.
Mi danas bili na kontroli i malo mi je meksi cerviks pa nam je preporuceno malo vise odmaranja (ne strogo lezenje posto nije skracen i zatvoren je )
A cura nam je 1240 g  i lupa mamu u svim smjerovima  :Wink: 
Cekalicama bete drzim fige :Smile: 
A cekalicama postupka zelim mirno odmaranje do postupka :Wink:

----------


## Mury

Denny~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da cure što duže ostanu u tvojoj buši!!!
Šaljem vam sve trima veliki  :Love: !

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure  jel znate koja je smjena  dr. P sli. tjedan  ?

----------


## Pinky

slijedeći tjedan je popodne (ja sam u dr.š. ovaj tjedan popodne na pregledu, dakle š. je slijedeći tjedan ujutro, a p. popodne)

----------


## matto

Cure, Sildad i venddy, čvrsto držim palčeve da objavite uskoro da ste nove trudnice, ( ne zaboravi Sildad da je inna postala prava proročica),
crvenkapice, dok sam išla na posao ja i doc. P. smo bili uvijek ista smjena, sad poslije malo dužeg razmišljanja čini mi se da bih ja ovaj tjedan trebala biti prva, a slijedeći druga smjena, pa tako važi i za doc. P.
Denny sve sam ti rekla, no i ovdje ponavljam da mislim na vas i čvrsto vjerujem da su curice prebrodile krizu, ti sad lijepo odmaraj, a brzo će doći dan kad ćemo s našom dječicom piti kavicu na terasi Virusa, do tada ja, Rozalija i Jelena popit ćemo po jednu za tebe i cure (nažalost, pardon nasrću :Wink: meni više kavice i ne pašu a bila sam prava kavopija).

U iščekivanju subote, kada ćemo na forumu  :Very Happy: , svima pozdravi i uživjate na suncu.

----------


## jopam

Drage moje suborke, nisam bila baš puno aktivna na forumu, ali vas zato sa guštom sve čitam i uredno pratim. Upravo krećem na svoj 6. IVF + ICSI u Cita i svakako mi je potrebna vaša podrška, jer nakon 5 urednih nula i 9 godina borbi mogu se slobodno nazvati veterankom. Od danas krećemo sa femarom pa onda menopur. Pozdrav svima! :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Cure drage, konačno i ja objavljujem svoj Cito start! *Jopam*, iza tebe sam 1 dan. Meni je danas 1.dc, od sutra sam na femari, a od nedjelje na menopurima.

U utorak sam na uzv u 13.30. Ko će sa mnom?

----------


## TwistedQ

jopam, AuroraBlu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitni postupak!!  :Yes:

----------


## žanet

Gargamelice, velika cura narasla!
Je li znaš možda koliki ti je cerviks?

Denny, izdržite još malo!!!

Jopam,AuroraBlu,držim fige za dobitni postupak!!!

----------


## gargamelica

Žanet i mi smo se iznenadili kolika je  :Smile: 
Nisam tocno zapamtila ali je oko 4,5cm i oblik T .Dr je prokomentirao da je to dobro .
A isto je rekao posto sam imala konizaciju sad ona pomaze da se ne otvorim jer je grlic unutra tvrđi.
Kontrola za tri tjedna pa cemo vidit  :Smile:

----------


## slava77

molim pomoć cura koje se kuže u nalaze gena za trombofiliju.
evo mog nalaza:
umnožavanjem dijela gena za MTHFR pomoću PCR metode, uz specifične probe za C677T utvrđen je heterozigotan tip gena (CT)...jel to dobro ili loše??

dal da kontaktiram doktora ili ne??

----------


## venddy

jopam i AuroraB da vam ovaj pustupak objema donese bebicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ a po dvije bi bilo još i bolje

----------


## jednababaroga

Pozdrav cure!!
Jel ko bija na postupku u KBC Split, znači ne u Cita. Ja sam zapisana za peti misec, pa ima li ko da mi olakša muke. Nemam pojma šta mi je radit. Za naručit se u ginekologa mi triba čudo.  :Sad:

----------


## jopam

Hvala svim curama na vibrama, jer su mi stvarno potrebne. Nemam više niti malo pozitive u sebi. Da ovoliko nisam čekala na već dogovoreni postupak (lani od 10. mjeseca), možda bih već davno odustala. A sada evo da i to prođe, pa šta bude.

----------


## jopam

AuroraBlu vidim da je i tebi 6.put kao i meni, ako ga ti zoveš dobitni onda ću i ja. Pa nazdravimo za "dobitni".

----------


## jasna09

Cure, molila bi pomoć. 
Idući mjesec i ja krećem u Cito pa me interesira da li autobus br.17 stoji u blizini autobusnog kolodvora? Vjerojatno ću dolaziti na folikulometriju sa busom iz Pirovca pa da znam šta me čeka.......

----------


## Pinky

> Pozdrav cure!!
> Jel ko bija na postupku u KBC Split, znači ne u Cita. Ja sam zapisana za peti misec, pa ima li ko da mi olakša muke. Nemam pojma šta mi je radit. Za naručit se u ginekologa mi triba čudo.


ja sam bila na konzultacijama u dr. šunj, ali sam na kraju ostala u cita. 
nisam znala da se sada zapisuje u kbc-a, ja sam uzela uputnicu u ginekologa i došla tamo u srijedu prije 8., (šunjica je srijedom) načekala se i obavila razgovor sa dr.
kakvo je to zapisivanje?
prima je bila na postupku u kbc-u, jedna moja frendica će uskoro u 3. postupak na kbc-u, ali nije na forumu.

jopam, mm i ja smo izračunali da je prije zakona prosjek za ostati trudna bio 3. postupak, nakon je 7.
ja sam bila uvjerena da ću ostati iz 7. x, ali eto, sretan mi je bio 5.
tebi želim najveću sreću iz 6., isto ko aurori. i uopće ne sumnjam.

jasna, za bus će ti se javiti curke iz splita, stvarno ne znam.

----------


## Mury

Meni će ovo biti 8 pokušaj, onda ja sigurno u slijedećem postupku upadam u trudnice po bilo kojoj statistici :Grin: ! Uh, ali me nekakva panika uhvatila da opet neću uspjeti, jer se mislim ako nije uspjelo od 7 pokušaja, zašto bi sad uspjelo? Jedino nadu polažem u IMSI+PICSI+OOSIGHT i izuzetno stručan tim iz CITA :Very Happy: !!! Ako sada ne uspijem, bojim se da ću predati bitku  :Sad: !!!
Hrabrice moje~~~~~~~~~~~~ da mi sve još ove godine postanete trbušaste!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mury*, meni će ovo biti 6.transfer, - ali prvi postupak u Citu! I vjerujem da je u tome ključ. Ako mi Cito ne napravi bebu, neće nitko...
A ti bi mogla stopama naše Watson - isto je imala masu postupaka na VV, i prvi u Citu - bingo!

----------


## crvenkapica77

joj cure  ne zelim ubijat  sad nikome nadu , zelim vam svima sto prije bebicu u narucju...ali negdje sam citala da sa svakim neuspjelim ivf imamo sve manje sanse  za t.   :Sad: 
a prije sam mislila obrnuto  ....
ja u ponedjeljak  idem po lijekove   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Mury

crvenkapica, baš toga me i strah, ali što kaže AuroraBlu, jedino se nadam da je ključ u CITU, njihovom stručnom timu, njihovim suvremenim tehnologijama, nada da ću stopama naše Watson (tješim se da sam do sada bila na pogrešnom mjestu -možda, ali sada sam napravila i hrpu pretraga koje u prethodnim postupcima nisam imala, pa valjda će dr. i iz tih pretraga donijeti nekakv zaključak i odabrati za mene bingo protokol).....
Aurora nadam se da će nam CITO donijeti sreću kao i mnogima  :Smile: . 
crvenkapice, iskreno se nadam da si nam u travnju trudnica :Very Happy: 
Nego, pinky znaš li ti spol svojih bebica? Ja nekako mislim da nosiš curicu i dečka - to je i ono o čemo ja neprekidno maštam :Wink:

----------


## sildad

Crvenkapice, ne bi se baš složila s tobom. Moj nekakav dojam je u ovih mojih 10 godina borbe s neplodnošću da se na kraju upornost ipak nagradi kod većine. 
Aurora i Jopam, sretno cure, navijam za vas.

----------


## prima

> Cure, molila bi pomoć. 
> Idući mjesec i ja krećem u Cito pa me interesira da li autobus br.17 stoji u blizini autobusnog kolodvora? Vjerojatno ću dolaziti na folikulometriju sa busom iz Pirovca pa da znam šta me čeka.......


 imaš tu kartu sa linijama promet koliko ja vidim,a i nešto mutno se sićam s faxa, 17 staje na pazaru, znači sa kolodvora imaš par stotina metara do stanice, ali zato ti je kod cita stanica baš blizu.

----------


## anabanana

Cure, moja je princeza isto dosla iz 8 pokusaja, kad sam se najmanje nadala... U Cita posli po drugu bebu, uspjelo iz prve, iako nije dobro zavrsilo, ali i to je zivot. Cito je stvarno super, profesionalnost i ljubaznost...u dobrim ste rukama, opustite se !!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Crvenkapice, ne bi se baš složila s tobom. Moj nekakav dojam je u ovih mojih 10 godina borbe s neplodnošću da se na kraju upornost ipak nagradi kod većine. 
> Aurora i Jopam, sretno cure, navijam za vas.


ma ne slazem se ni ja s tim  ,ali tako pise,
i  ne zelim tako razmisljat
ali svaki  neuspjeli put tonemo  dublje( bar ja) ...................
....................moje proljetne  trudilice  :Heart:   svu srecu vam zelim ,necemo neg. misli   :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

> joj cure  ne zelim ubijat  sad nikome nadu , zelim vam svima sto prije bebicu u narucju...ali negdje sam citala da sa svakim neuspjelim ivf imamo sve manje sanse  za t.
> a prije sam mislila obrnuto  ....
> ja u ponedjeljak  idem po lijekove


i ja se apsolutno ne slažem. ja sam ovo posložila na način velikih brojeva: dakle, što više pokušavam, veće su šanse da uspijem. znam ženu koja je uspila iz 21. puta i godinu ipo nakon toga ostala prirodno trudna. znam tipa koji je ženu doslovno JEDVA izmolio za 13. postupak, jedva je pristala i sad imaju trojke. on mi je rekao da NIKADA ne smijemo odustati. normalno, ako nam zdravlje dopušta.
žena koja bi mi davala brevactide 5. dan nakon transfera je rodila prvo dijete nakon 19 kiretaža. 
sad ih ima dvoje. 
život je pun primjera upornih ljudi. mislim da se upornost isplati. treba skupiti snage i pokušati ponovo.
mury, ti si 8 godina mlađa od mene, prava piletina  :Grin:  imaš tek 30. ja sam sa 34 pošla na 1. ivf. možeš sebi dozvoliti i godinu odmora, što mi blizu 40. ne možemo.
sretno vam  :Heart:  :Heart: 

mi smo u petak na anomaly scanu, 3 detaljnom uzv-u i moram priznati da me je frka...
danas smo ušli u 6. mjesec  :Very Happy:

----------


## žanet

Drage moje trudilice Mury,Jopam i ostale...ja sam imala osjećaj da moj postupak nikad neće bit dobitni,tako sam bila tužna zbog toga i činilo mi se da su svi oko mene sretni jedino ja i moj mm stalno na mjestu pa je i nas Bog pogledao iz četvrtog puta nakon svih dodanih problema ,nakon 5 godina braka i sad smo već sve zaboravili i cijeli svijet nam se preokrenuo.Dobili smo volju za sređivat kuću do detalja,vikendicu jer nam sve sad ima nekakvog smisla,a sve se to promjenilo u jednom danu,mada se još uvik ne opuštam,sve dok ga ne vidim da mi je zdrav i živ.Zato samo neka vas vjera ne napušta!!!Ja sam stvarno mislila da ja nemam tu sreću u životu da to doživim pa sam se prevarila.Jedina razlika u postupcima je bila ta što sam taj put sva sretna,bez grča ušla u postupak i cilo vrime sam bila nasmijana što do tada nije bilo tako jer sam svaki postupak doživljavala kao stres.
Želim vama i svima s istim problemima da sljedeći bude taj sretni postupak i tako će biti!!!

Gargamelice,ja sam isto bila na jednoj vrsti konizacije ali malo lakše, s laserom su mi skinute zločeste stanice pa sam baš mislila da mi nije zbog toga kraći cerviks.Zanimalo me koliki je tebi da znam koliki bi trebao biti.Meni je 3,4 i nadam se da se neće skraćivat.Mirujem uglavnom ako nešto i radim na nogama uru vrimena odma idem odmarat.Istina treba usporit kad smo već ovako lipo došle do tu.

----------


## jednababaroga

> ja sam bila na konzultacijama u dr. šunj, ali sam na kraju ostala u cita. 
> nisam znala da se sada zapisuje u kbc-a, ja sam uzela uputnicu u ginekologa i došla tamo u srijedu prije 8., (šunjica je srijedom) načekala se i obavila razgovor sa dr.
> kakvo je to zapisivanje?
> prima je bila na postupku u kbc-u, jedna moja frendica će uskoro u 3. postupak na kbc-u, ali nije na forumu.
> 
> jopam, mm i ja smo izračunali da je prije zakona prosjek za ostati trudna bio 3. postupak, nakon je 7.
> ja sam bila uvjerena da ću ostati iz 7. x, ali eto, sretan mi je bio 5.
> tebi želim najveću sreću iz 6., isto ko aurori. i uopće ne sumnjam.
> 
> jasna, za bus će ti se javiti curke iz splita, stvarno ne znam.


bila sam u prvi misec u šunj na konzultacijama, i bila je poprilično štura. Rekla je da počnem pit kontracepciju kroz četvrti i postupak u peti, i samo pitala jel odgovara. Očito nije postojala mogučnost za ranije. A onda sam otišla u marušićke pokazat nalaze i vidit jel još šta tribam vadit, i rekla je isto tablete u četvrti i javi se doktorici pri kraju tableta. Ja sam ih počela jućer pit i kao idem se na vrime naručit i u Šunjice nema mista do 27.4,  Šiznula sam. 

BUS 17 - ide od pazara do CIta mislim da direktno dođe
A na kolodvoru, ako ti se ne da šetat možeš uhvatit bilo koji do pazara jednu stanicu - 9,10,15, 2 i ne znam koji još voze

----------


## venddy

od kolodvora se prošetaš do Pazara i tamo čekaš 17, a možeš čak i 8, jer od stanice na kojoj ćeš izić iz nje također imaš manje od 5 min šetnje do Cita. najgore će ti bit prvi put zbog nepoznatog terena a poslije je lako

----------


## Mury

pinky i žanet :Love: , hvala vam drage moje trudnice na prekrasnim utješnim riječima - evo ste mi uljepšale dan, jučer sam bila koma!
Pinky, imam ja 30 godina, ali moj AMH i moji antralni pokazuju stanje mojih jajnika da su stariji za 5 godina ( to mi je potvrdio i dr. Poljak), tako da u stvari ja nemam puno vremena kao ostale moje vršnjakinje. Negdi sam čitala da je razina mog AMH kao u žene od 37 godina ( po tome smo vršnjakinje) :Grin: . Bila bih puuuuno opuštenija da imam vremena kao i ostale moje vršnjakinje, ovako sam baš pod stresom... :Sad: .Ali, nadam se da me poslije ovog postupka neće biti briga niti za AMH niti za antralne, jer ću biti truuuudna i gotovo :Smile:

----------


## Mury

Pinky, za anomaly scan~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ vjerujem da će sve biti ok!!!! :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sildad

Tako je lijepo kad možeš vjerovati u pozitivno. Zajedno sa sinusima, kašljem i šmrcanjem, meni su došle negativne misli. Sad mi je nekako u glavi osjećaj da bi beta mogla biti pozitivna, ali me strah scenarija od ne-duplanja bete, male bete, zapravo scenarija koji se već ponovio 2 puta. Imam doma onih 5 internetskih testova za trudnoću, pa iako ne vjerujem baš testovima, dođe mi da ovaj put radim samo test i ne vadim uopće betu, jer ne bi više mogla podnijeti neku malu brojku.

----------


## žanet

Sildad,šaljem vibrice,puno,puno vibrica za sretan scenarij!!!!

----------


## martinstoss

Evo i mene da vam se pridružim. Molim vas informacije o uspješnosti AIHa u Cita. Ima li vas kojima je uspjelo, iz kojeg puta, itd. Želim svim trudilicama puno sreće, a onima novopečenim trudnicama iskrene čestitke!

----------


## jasna09

Hvala vam cure, naći ću pazar pa odmah na bus 17 do Cita. Što ću manje petljati to je manja vjerojatnost da ću fulati......

----------


## maja_st

*AuroraBlu* i *Jopam* želim vam uspješne Cito postupke.......a i jedva čekam čuti što se skriva u *Pinky*-nom trbuhu.....

----------


## jopam

Hvala svim curama na pozitivnim vibrama za sve nas u postupku. Posebno me nasmijala Pinky sa "piletinom od 30 godina". 
Mury, sa mnom je jednom u postupku u VV bila cura od 29 god., koja je AMH imala kao žena od 39 god. Stalno je plakala, a mi smo je tješile, dobila je 47 gonala i samo 4 stanice, jedna se oplodila i mala će uskoro napuniti 3 godine. Sada ona mene tješi.

----------


## Pinky

ja sam na 25 decapeptyla, 32 gonala i 8 menopura dobila 2 stanice...
a 4 ivf-a poslije na 15 femara i 18 mp 7 stanica.
treba probati razne šeme i to više puta ako treba. nisam nikad vadila amh, to nije bilo popularno niti u 11. mjesecu lani kad sam ostala trudna.

----------


## Mojca

> Zajedno sa sinusima, kašljem i šmrcanjem, meni su došle negativne misli.


Sildad draga, to je bio moj scenarij.  :Smile:  
Kašljala sam ko sumanuta, šmrcala, ležala na kauču nesretna i jedina utješna misao mi je bila rečenica od Marnie koja je rekla da je njenoj mami bilo tako kad je nju zanijela. Kažu da je dobro kad imunitet padne, tad se lakše uhvati. 
Ja sam radila test i betu 11. dpt5d. Zaključila sam da ako se išta i uhvatilo da bolje da provjerim, makar i prerano, nego da štetim svojom nervozom od neizvjesnosti. 
Držim fige da sve bude ok!  
 :Heart:

----------


## venddy

sildad nedaj strahu da te preuzme molim te, ja te razumijem u potpunosti, i sama sam prije nekoliko mjeseci poskakivala zbog bete i izgubila trudnoću. I meni se po glavi svašta vrti, bude li sad opet pozitivna beta ne znam tko će preživit svaki pregled pitajući se jel sve ok.
Ali moramo bit pozitivne i nadat se najboljem, da dočekamo ono što najviše želimo.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Pinky, za anomaly scan~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ vjerujem da će sve biti ok!!!!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  za pinky

----------


## sildad

Venddy, Mojca, hvala vam. Znam da me ti Venddy možeš razumjeti, jer i tebi su kao i meni sjećanja na neuspjelu trudnoću još svježa. Čekanje UZV je neusporedivo teže nego čekanje bete, barem se meni tako čini nakon onoga šta sam prošla. Mislim betu vaditi u ponedjeljak, a test u subotu, nedjelju, nije to više tako daleko. Nije da imam nekih simptoma, ali muči me to podrigivanje koje mi je bilo samo zadnji put i kad sam imala biokemijsku. 
Mojca, nisam znala da se trudnoća lakše uhvati kad padne imunitet, prvi put čujem za to, mada znam da je dosta cura saznalo za pozitivnu betu dok su šmrcale i kašljale. E sad, da li je to slučajnost ili ima nešto u tome, vidjet ćemo. Ja se osjećam kao da je vlak prešao preko mene. 
Venddy držim ti fige za subotu, čekam tvoju betu gotovo kao i svoju s istim nestrpljenjem.

----------


## Mojca

> Mojca, nisam znala da se trudnoća lakše uhvati kad padne imunitet, prvi put čujem za to.


Tako su meni cure s puno iskustva i staža na forumu rekle. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od srca!

----------


## slava77

> Evo i mene da vam se pridružim. Molim vas informacije o uspješnosti AIHa u Cita. Ima li vas kojima je uspjelo, iz kojeg puta, itd. Želim svim trudilicama puno sreće, a onima novopečenim trudnicama iskrene čestitke!


mi probali 3 puta i ništa...jako je mali postotak uspješnosti, mislim 10-15%
mislim da su stvarno, stvarno sretnica one kojima to uspije iz aih-a  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

Sildad, ti meni definitivno mirišeš na trudnicu koja će ovaj puta biti trudna 9 mjeseci :Smile: !!!
A tvoje strahove potpuno razumijem, i ja sam imala dva puta pozitivne bete, i to oba puta u početku školski rasle, ali mrvicu nikada nisam vidjela, samo prvi put GV. Baš jučer kolegici govorim da mi pozitivna beta baš puno i ne zači, da bar čujem srčeko, tek tada bih bila koliko toliko mirna!
Cure moje držite se u kojoj god fazi da jeste, znajte da me svaka vaša trudnoća neizmejrno veseli i ulijeva nadu :Wink:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Tako su meni cure s puno iskustva i staža na forumu rekle. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od srca!


hm....cudno....ali koliko se sjecam i pinky je imala nekakvu prehladu ovaj zadnji put  a  pinky??

----------


## sildad

> Baš jučer kolegici govorim da mi pozitivna beta baš puno i ne zači, da bar čujem srčeko, tek tada bih bila koliko toliko mirna!
> Cure moje držite se u kojoj god fazi da jeste, znajte da me svaka vaša trudnoća neizmejrno veseli i ulijeva nadu


Obzirom da sam ja na dva UZV vidjela srce da kuca i opet je ispalo loše, mislim da ću se ja tek smirit kad mi dijete završi fakultet. :Laughing:

----------


## prima

mene su isto sinusi mučili u danima do čekanja (pozitivne) bete, i još dugo u trudnoći, čitala sam nešto da se sluznice u nosu ponašaju slično endometriju i zadebljavaju se zbog povišene razine hormona, i vezano s tim trudnice znaju imati krvarenja iz nosa
a ovo sa imunostatusom mi ima smisla, jer je često imunološki odgovor tijela povećana razina NK stanica, a to za trudnoću nije povljno, a ja sam se znači taman dovela u super stanje za bit u drugom stanju, šmrcam punih 6 tjedana, imunitet na 0. sad imam izliku da ne gutam još pripravaka za imunitet kojima me mm šopa  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

Cure, poželjno je smanjiti imunološki odgovor, što viroze rade, zato neke klinike i uvode imunosupresivnu terapiju (koja može ili ne mora pomoći uspješnosti postupka).

----------


## Pinky

> Obzirom da sam ja na dva UZV vidjela srce da kuca i opet je ispalo loše, mislim da ću se ja tek smirit kad mi dijete završi fakultet.


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  nećeš ni tada, onda idu muke oko izbora muža/žene, plaćanja vinčanja.... eeeeee

----------


## Mojca

> i vezano s tim trudnice znaju imati krvarenja iz nosa


Istina, ja inače od malena imam problema s krvarenjima iz nosa na prelazu godišnjih doba, ali sad je to jače i intenzivnije nego ikad. Svako jutro ode pola role papirnatog ručnika.

----------


## sildad

> nećeš ni tada, onda idu muke oko izbora muža/žene, plaćanja vinčanja.... eeeeee


A kako je meni 40, a još nisam trudna, vjerovatno ću umrit do tada pa neću imat tih muka, pa me nije ni briga.  :Laughing:

----------


## Pinky

mojca, ja krvarim iz nosa sve u 16., desni mi isto tako krvare, sve je to normalno.
sildad, mm i ja se zezamo da bi bilo super da nam klinci postanu roditelji u ranim 20-im, inače unuke nećemo dočekati  :Laughing:

----------


## Mojca

Pinky, ja sam skroz kul sto se tog krvarenja iz nosa tiče.  :Smile:  Znam da je normalno i ne brinem, ali me zato pucaju druge brije.  :Smile: )

Nego, za desni, ja sam u prosincu bila kod zubara, obavila sve sto je trebalo i zubar (od frendice muž, pa mu vjerujem) jer rekao da pređem na Sensodyne pastu. Za sad još krvarenja iz desni nisam imala, iako se nekad davno i to znalo pojaviti (isto na prelazu godišnjih doba), pa probaj. Bar 3 tjedna treba za neki efekt i treba koristiti samo tu pastu, a ne ujutro jednu, u podne drugu, navečer treću.

----------


## venddy

ja se bojim da od moje bete neće biti ništa. Danas mi je dan kada bi trebala dobit M i maloprije par nekakvih brljavih smeđih točkica na gaćicama. Baš me zbediralo

----------


## sildad

Venddy, to ništa ne mora značiti. A da ti sutra odeš vadit betu.

----------


## venddy

Evo sam i sama odlučila da to napravim sutra pa da znam na čemu sam. Nakon nekoliko dana zatišja počeli su ponovno PMS simptomi, a i križa me bole, ovako su me bolila kad sam imala spontani. Šit. Izvadit ću sutra betu pa da se znam pregrupirat u glavi za dalje

----------


## venddy

napravila sam test, minus ko kuća. Idem sutra odradit betu pa se skidam sa utrića da mogu što prije u stimulirani

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Venddy*,  :Sad:  baš mi je žao... ali znaš da su puno veće šanse sa svježim zamecima i punoj stimulaciji. Nadam se da si već idući ciklus u takvoj akciji.

----------


## venddy

startam odmah sa stimuliranim, nadam se već početkom tjedna

----------


## Mury

venddy, jako mi je žao :Love: !
Ali ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za novi start, koji će sigurno biti uspješan, jer se ipak radi o svježim stanicama!!!

----------


## Pinky

> *Venddy*,  baš mi je žao... ali znaš da su puno veće šanse sa svježim zamecima i punoj stimulaciji. Nadam se da si već idući ciklus u takvoj akciji.


x

baš mi je žao. ali drago za brzu novu akciju

----------


## Mojca

> venddy, jako mi je žao!
> Ali ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za novi start, koji će sigurno biti uspješan, jer se ipak radi o svježim stanicama!!!


XX
samo hrabro!

----------


## sildad

Uh, a tako sam se nadala. Venddy, baš mi je žao.

----------


## Lua

> *Venddy*,  baš mi je žao... ali znaš da su puno veće šanse sa svježim zamecima i punoj stimulaciji. Nadam se da si već idući ciklus u takvoj akciji.


X  :Love:

----------


## TwistedQ

Venddy, žao mi je..  :Love:

----------


## sildad

Molim vas nemojte mi još čestitat, napravila sam test, znam da je rano 10. dnt i to nije bio prvi jutarnji urin, crtica je jedva vidljiva, da mi se čini da umišljam.

----------


## Mojca

Sildad, osmjeh si mi izmamila na lice  :Smile:  konačno sam se i probudila. Neću čestitati, obećavam, samo ću se lagano veseliti.  :Heart:

----------


## sildad

Danas je 1. april, pa se možda to test zeza sa mnom?

----------


## Mury

Sildad, samo ću moliti, i još~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!Sretno :Heart:

----------


## Lua

> Sildad, samo ću moliti, i još~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!Sretno


X i još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve ok  :Yes:

----------


## matto

sildad, draga ja ću ipak  :Klap: , s dozom opreza, kako je i meni rekao doc. P. kad sam mu javila za test. No unutarnji glas mi govori da je test u pravu, i naravno da je crtica blijeda pa tek je 10. dnt., usput ni moja nije bila neka "debeljuca", ali je beta bila 270, tako da nema druge ti ideš polako a sigurno mojim stopama  :Love: , drži se draga znam da je trema ogromna i vjerojatno ti se ruke tresu od uzbuđenja no bit će to uredu, samo čekam da je javi proročica inna :Wink:  .

----------


## sildad

A meni je rekao da ne ludujem i gdje mi je pamet radit test 10.dnt. Ne mogu vjerovat da jedna veteranka radi ovakve gluposti, ali jednostavno me puklo dok sam pila kavu, a kako ih doma imam 5 komada (onih internetskih, šta se dobiju uz LH trakice), nisam si mogla pomoći. Znam da test neće baš prikazati lažno pozitivan rezultat, nego me opet strah male bete i njenog ne-duplanja, zbog toga ne želim čestitke. Molim cure koje su imale skroz blijede crtice na testu da mi jave kolike su im bile vrijednosti bete.

----------


## ina33

Neću ti čestitat, ali te pratim u mislima... sa željama prvenstveno da budu dobre visine i rast i šaljem ti ogromno srce!

----------


## ina33

Na blasticu beta bi 13 dpt trebala bit preko stotke, nisam pratila što si imala. Meni je na bete oko 300 crtica (ona od LH trakice) bila ful tamna - test ovugnost i onaj neki primatime, to sam radila 13 dan nakon transfera blastice. Ma, reći će ti Poljak već, pitaj ga u glavu, iskreno, neće tebi bit u onome mislite pozitivno. Držim palčeve!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

sildad  draga nasa   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ina33

E, da, a oni internetski testovi - njihovi LH su mi bili skroz slabi, kad su mi LH-ovi od primatimea i ovugnostea bili ful tamni. to ti je sad igra živaca - koliko je urin koncentriran, koliko je test osjetljiv. Meni je LH najtamnija u ovugnosta i primatimea, a ovi internetski su mi bili teški za skužit i uvijek svjetliji. U curama koje su slikale te slikice prvi put kad se biljedo vidi blago pozitivan internetski test je 10 dpo (za ove normalno plodne). Evo ti malo tih fotkica - govorim o LH testovima, ne ovima za trudnoću:

http://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html

Ma, na kraju je beta jedino razrješenje, ovisi što će ti manje iskidat živce sad.

Sretno!

----------


## prima

> A meni je rekao da ne ludujem i gdje mi je pamet radit test 10.dnt. Ne mogu vjerovat da jedna veteranka radi ovakve gluposti, ali jednostavno me puklo dok sam pila kavu, a kako ih doma imam 5 komada (onih internetskih, šta se dobiju uz LH trakice), nisam si mogla pomoći. Znam da test neće baš prikazati lažno pozitivan rezultat, nego me opet strah male bete i njenog ne-duplanja, zbog toga ne želim čestitke. Molim cure koje su imale skroz blijede crtice na testu da mi jave kolike su im bile vrijednosti bete.


 ja ću ko Mojca, neću čestitat samo ću se lagano veseliti.
9dnt ujutru test-ja crtu nisam vidila, ipak izvadila betu nakon sat vremena, bila je 24, dok sam došla popodne kući iskopala test iz smeća i tek tada sam vidila blidu crticu.sutradan malo jaču, prekosutra beta 85....dalje je sve bilo savršeno

----------


## TwistedQ

Sildad,  :Yes: 
kad planiraš vaditi betu?

----------


## sildad

Ja sam radila test na trudnoću, a ne LH trakicu. Nemam pojma na koliko je osjetljiv, a nije me više ni briga, znaš da je meni beta najvažnija, ovo sam radila više iz zabave, ajmo vidit hoće li išta pokazat 10.dnt. Ovaj put je bio transfer 3.dan. Uspjela sam pronaći svoj test iz 2008.g. kad sam imala biokemijsku (radilo se isto o testu naručenom preko neta) i kad sam uspoređujem ta dva testa, intenzitet druge crtice je tu negdje. Tada sam odmah nakon testa trčala vadit betu i bila je negdje oko 88. E sad se jedino mislim da li vadit betu sutra ili pričekat ponedjeljak. Ti si ina33, zadnji put prošla sve zajedno sa mnom, pa točno znaš koje su vrste moji strahovi.

----------


## TwistedQ

Zadnji postupak imala sam gomilu tih internetskih testova i doslovno sam pratila iz dana u dan kako crta tamni. 10. dan crta je bila poprilično blidunjava ali se vidila ( provjerila sam, čuvam ih  :Smile:  ).
Moja beta 11. dan nakon transfera 2 trodnevna embrija bila je oko 120..



Sritno!!

----------


## venddy

*sildad* :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Heart: , nemaš pojma koliko mi je drago zbog pozitivnog testa. Želim ti draga sve, sve, sve najbolje i da ovo bude jedna prekrasna mirna trudnoća.

Moja M stigla jutros ranom zorom, beta 1,2 a od sutra sam na prvom bockanju.  Nema odmora dok traje obnova :Yes:

----------


## TwistedQ

Znam kakva je muka sam biokemijskom trudnoćom i čekanjem bete, ja bi je vadila sutra i u ponedjeljak provjerila da li se dupla..

----------


## venddy

ja sam isto imala te testove za trudnoću koje dobiješ uz LH. Prošli IVF na 14 dan ujutro, prvi urin, crtica se pojavila ali je bila blijeđa od kontrolne. Kad sam 2 sata kasnije izvadila betu bila je 1545 tako da boja na tom testu očito nije presudna

----------


## sildad

A stvarno sam pukla totalno. Čekam da idem na aerodrom po muža, a nemam šta radit do tada, pa se bavim glupostima. Sad sam radila LH trakicu i druga crta se baš lijepo vidi. Eh da je barem takva na testu za trudnoću. Do sada sam bila totalno mirna, a sad mi slijedi igra živaca. Ja sam za to da vadim betu sutra, a muž mi neda, kaže da hoće veliku lijepu brojku i da još sačekam ponedjeljak.

----------


## ina33

Sildad, iskreno, pričekala bi pon možda, nakon ovih mojih i tvojih iskustava. Tj. pričekala bi službeni dan vađenja bete, osim ako ti nije iz nečeg drugog bitno - tipa trebaš počet pit antibiotik za nešto drugo pa da znaš možeš li ga mirno krknut ili ne, ići na put itd. Ikustvom kolika je beta na službeni dan bete i onda praćenjem moći ćeš lakše i brže do odgovora jesu li visine OK, iako, na trodnevne su dozvoljene veće varijacije, za blasticu se točno zna kad se implanirala i lakše je skužit je li je ili nije OK (barem mi tako rekoše tj. tako sam shvatila giniće). Sretno.. .ako je tolika frka vis-a-vis mirnoće i živaca, popij normabel (ili ugrogestane uzmi oralno) - ali NAKON što dovezeš muža s aerodroma, utječe na vožnju.

Mislim na tebe preko vikenda i poslije toga!

----------


## anabanana

:Klap: 


> Obzirom da sam ja na dva UZV vidjela srce da kuca i opet je ispalo loše, mislim da ću se ja tek smirit kad mi dijete završi fakultet.

----------


## sildad

A čuj, jednom si mi u mailu rekla da svi gledamo iz svojih cipela, tako da ako i budem radila betu sutra, ponovit ću je i u ponedjeljak, srijedu...
Znam da utrići tako djeluju, previše sam ih puta uzimala. Nadam se da je ovo zadnji put.

----------


## prima

LH testovi su osjetljiviji od onih za trudnoću, zato ih neki i koriste u svrhu ranog otkrivanja trudnoće. ovo je definitivno potvrda da je neka količina HCG-a u tijelu, koliko šta, sve znaš, triba pratit betu. ja bi već bila u analize  :Laughing: , a ti ćeš, naravno, kako ti je najlakše  :Yes:   :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

*Sildad*, moja frendica farmaceutica bila je pred mjesec dana na seminaru koje je organiziralo Hrv. farmakološko društvo (komora ili tako nešto, uglavnom ne neka farmaceutska kuća), tema je bila "Primjena ljekova u trudnoći" i puno se govorilo upravo o štetnosti normabela. Znam da ga lječnici uredno propisuju u trudnoći, ali farmaceuti su totalno protov toga. Evo, čisto za info. 
Prilažem i podatak o mojoj beti, ako će ti koristiti: 11. dan bila je 165,5. Transferirane 2 blastice i 1 6-stanični. 

Ja sam za to da napraviš sve što će te učiniti mirnijom, ako to znači beta sutra, onda je učini.  :Smile:  Pa ponovi u ponedjeljak, pa ako treba i u srijedu.  :Smile:  
Kad sam kupovala test Shanti mi je rekla da je Ovugnost najosjetljiviji, budeš li se opet odlučila za test. 
Čvrsto držim fige, mislim na tebe i vibram za lijepi razvoj događaja.  :Heart:  
**************************************************  **************************************************  ***********************

----------


## sildad

Venddy, žao mi je šta ti nije uspjelo, ali me tješi da ideš na stimulaciju. Doći ću u Cita kad ti bude punkcija pa da se i ja tebi malo smijem.

----------


## ina33

Sildad, napravi onako kako će ti najbolje osigurat unutarnji mir, nema ti druge. Ako ćeš bit mirnija danas izvadit betu - vadi. Ako ništa, s time ćeš dobit trend rasta (bit ćeš pametnija za podatak "danas i u ponedjeljak"). Ako ćeš bit mirnija živjet u neizvjestnosti -napravi tako. Iz tvojih cipela ti sada nema, neko bi dao sve da je u njima, a ja razumijem dvojbe i stojbe.

----------


## sildad

Bez brige cure, gušim se od kašlja, ali ne pada mi napamet piti bilo šta od lijekova. 
Ja sam nekako osoba trenutka, pa ću valjda odlučit šta ću povodom bete sutra kad se dignem. Ali test sigurno ponavljam sa prvim jutarnjim urinom.

----------


## inaa

> Molim vas nemojte mi još čestitat, napravila sam test, znam da je rano 10. dnt i to nije bio prvi jutarnji urin, crtica je jedva vidljiva, da mi se čini da umišljam.


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ...znala sam,znala sam.... 
 punooooooooooo vibrica da i dalje sve bude super ˇ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## maca papucarica

Sildad ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prekrasnu betu!
Venddy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitni postupak!
I pusa svim trudilicama!

----------


## ina33

Sildad, ako je kašalj ono baš ful jak, ipak zvrcni svoju opću dr. možda, vjerojatno postoji nešto prirodno i biljno što možda možeš piti za smirenje. Naime, kašalj u trudnoći isto nije dobar, ali mislim da se to odnosi više na kasniju trudnoću. Ni temp preko 38, recimo, nije dobra... Tj. uvijek je to omjeravanje rizika i koristi - kod lijekova u trudnoći.

----------


## žanet

Sildad,ja sam prvi test radila 10dpt i bila je blijeda crtica koja je do kraja dana bila sve tamnija(virila sam u test svaki po ure misleć da umišljam).Betu sam vadila 12dpt i bila je 324kako piše u potpisu.Beta će bit pozitivna,samo da se lipo dupla!!!!!!

----------


## ina33

Sildad, btw, ovitrelle se izluči nekih 6-7 dana nakon aplikacije, znači, blijedo je pozitivno, sad treba vidit visinu.

Ovo s gledanjem crtice jednog te istog popiškenog testa tijekom cijelog dana - meni se čini da je normalno da to postaje tamnije. Evo, bačeni LH test, di se LH testni samo naznačio - ono, ful blijed - do kraja dana u smeću postane totalno pozitivan. Zato i kažu očitati isključivo u roku od 5 min, poslije nema neku dg. vrijednost.

----------


## Mojca

Sildad, za kašalj je dozvoljen islandski lišaj. U slučaju visoke temperature lupocet. 
Moj dragi se zbližio sa svim magistrama u našoj ljekarni i apsolvirao na temu ljekova u ranoj ranoj trudnoći.... I naravno, med i limun, niš drugo nije baš preporučljivo. 
Držim fige.  :Smile:

----------


## sildad

Hvala cure. Otišla sam po muža, nismo se vidjeli 3 tjedna, pa smo otišli odmah s aerodroma na Bačvice popit kavu i prošetat. More i sunce me totalno opustilo, nisam bila već par dana vani radi ove viroze ili prehlade, ne znam ni ja šta je točno u pitanju. Bit će, šta mora biti, sutra ponavljam test da vidim jel crtica tamnija, jer ova danas je stvarno dosta blijeda, a onda beta sutra ili ponedjeljak.

----------


## gargamelica

Sildad evo i mene koja je 11dpt (transfer treci dan ) radila test zbog smedeg brljabljenja i bacila ga u smece jer nije bilo druge crte.Pa nesto me mucilo i nakon 10 min izvadim ga i bila je blida crtica :Wink: 
A 14 dpt beta preko 1000 :Wink: 
I evo me u 28 tjednu  :Smile: 
Sretno !!!!!!!!!
Wenddy zao mi je ali hrabro naprijed!!!!

----------


## sildad

Jutros sam ponovila test i nema druge crtice, pa čak ni blijede. Vjerovatno je biokemijska u pitanju. Eto zašto je glupo raditi testove, samo se ukomiraš bezveze. U svakom slučaju vadim betu, pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## Denny

Joj sildad  :Love:

----------


## Mojca

Sildad...  :Heart:

----------


## Mury

Sildad, ja se ipak još nadam dok beta ne dokaže suprotno :Love: .
Denny, kako si mi ti? Do koliko tjedana si dogurala? Pusa tebi i tvojim princezama :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: !!!

----------


## ina33

Sildad,  :Heart: . Ipak napravi betu, jer s testovima svakakvih iskustava.

----------


## sildad

Da, idem vadit betu. Oprostite šta sam jučer digla uzbunu nizašto, baš mi jutros nekako neugodno zbog toga. Uvijek sam govorila da vjerujem jedino beti, pa sam opet išla radit test bez potrebe, ali valjda mi se malo pomutio um jer sam bila bolesna i sama doma već par dana. U svakom slučaju šaljem vam puno poljubaca šta ste jučer bile tu za mene i javim betu čim budem znala.

----------


## prima

*sildad*  :Love:

----------


## žanet

sildad  :Love:

----------


## tikica

sildad draga drži se  :Love:

----------


## tikica

Drage moje mi jučer bili na UZV sve je ok, vadila sam prvi put betu koja je 16858,1 H U/L
Imamo jednog bebača, a ja sam se nekako nada blizancima, ah kako se kaže jedan ali vrijedan. 
Samo me buni računanje po dr. sam u 5+3/7, a ja već računam 6+1.
Kako vi to računate transver je bio 10.03.?
Šta vam se pari od bete nisam puno tražila, ali ono šta sam našla mislim da je to ok?

----------


## prima

*tikice* doktor bi trebao računati od 1dc, a za IVF-ovke se može i preciznije po danu punkcije (ne transfera, odnosno ako ćeš po transferu, uzmeš u obzir koji dan je transfer).
dakle tjedni trudnoće po punkciji su 2 tjedna+dani od punkcije naovamo. 
ili, korigiraš 1dc, tako da od dana punkcije oduzmeš 2 tjedna, pa onda računaš od tako dobijenog 1.dc.
koliko znam ,doktori to ne rade tako, nego klasika po 1.dc. ja sam bila frikuša pa sam sama sebi to sve preračunavala precizno (meni su u igri bila 2 dana razlike od idealnog ciklusa+1dan zbog prestupne godine, kojeg kalkulator kod mog soc.ginića nije uračunao-ovo vezano za termin poroda)
kalkulator

----------


## nadda

Evi sad me Sildad zamolila da vam javim,beta je 3,9.Žao mi je draga!

----------


## matto

sildad :Love: , nemam riječi takav sam ishod najmanje očekivala,

----------


## gargamelica

Joj Sildad bas mi je zao  :Sad:

----------


## Mury

sildad draga  :Crying or Very sad:  :Love: ..drži se, ne znam što reći  :Sad:

----------


## anabanana

silidad, jako mi je zao......... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sildad

A šta reći...i meni je žao. Očigledno je beta u padu, zbog toga je jučer bila blago pozitivna crta. Imam još 3 smrznute JS i to ću nastojati odraditi šta prije i s tim završavam svoje pokušaje. Mislim da je bilo sasvim dovoljno. Znam da sam dala sve od sebe.
Veliki poljubac svima.

----------


## rozalija

silidad žao mi je draga :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## inaa

> A šta reći...i meni je žao. Očigledno je beta u padu, zbog toga je jučer bila blago pozitivna crta. Imam još 3 smrznute JS i to ću nastojati odraditi šta prije i s tim završavam svoje pokušaje. Mislim da je bilo sasvim dovoljno. Znam da sam dala sve od sebe.
> Veliki poljubac svima.


sildad draga :Love:  :Love:

----------


## tikica

Sildad baš mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:

----------


## Denny

Sildad, jako, jako mi je žao! :love2
Ne znam što da kažem, što god odlučila, nek ti je sa srećom. I da, ipak ostaje taj jedan pokušaj, nikad se ne zna!

Mury, mi smo za sad dobro, i dalje u bolnici, trenutno 31+2. Ja sam odlučila izgurati do termina (37+0) ma koliko teško bilo. Ovo je još jedna bitka koju moram dobiti, ovaj put ne zbog sebe, nego zbog mojih curica.

----------


## Mury

Denny~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da izgurate do kraja, iako ne sumnjam da će tako biti, jaka si i uporna, i to sve mora uroditi plodom!!! Sretno do kraja :Heart:  :Heart: .
A što nam je sa pinky??? Koliko znam jučer je imla anomaly scan nadam se da je sve ok i da će nam se javiti sa lijepim vijestima i informacijom o spolu beba :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 
Ja malo u frci zbog fragmina kojeg ću morati uzimati od ET, i cijelu trudnoću ( ako Bog da zatrudnim), i malo zabrinuta zbog ove trombofilije ne samo zbog trudnoće, nego i mog općeg zdravlja :Sad:

----------


## Lua

Sildad baš mi je žao..... :Love:

----------


## Pinky

sildad baš mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:  :Love: 

uzv je bio super. ja sam dobro zatvorena (cervix skoro 5 cm) a bebe su 750 i 800 grama, sve savršeno.
malo me je začudila njihova težina jučer, a sad kad guglam i više. ta težina odgovara jednoplodnim trudnoćama u 26. tjednu, a ja sam u duploj trudnoći u 23. tjednu.
e sad, dr.š je poznat ko tip koji ne paničari, radije će provjerit pa onda naglas reći sumnju, ali poslao me je na ogtt, što može biti rutinski, a može i zbog mojih malih divova.
ogtt ne znam kako ću izdržati, neću smiti jesti 10 a piškiti 2 sata, što mi se čini nemogućom misijom u kombinaciji sa sjedenjem u čekaoni, jer kad sjedim s nogama u normalnom položaju (kad nisu povišene) piškim svako 30 min lol
a šta ću, jedna beba mi sjedi na mjehuru...

----------


## prima

*Pinky* ogtt u tom terminu je rutinski, zbog "težine" samog testa ja sam išla privatno (analiza, cca 60kn) da mogu bit zavaljena na kauču cilo vrime, dom zdravlja mi nije bio opcija

super šta je sve super, nek tako i nastavi, skužili smo te da tajiš spol, nećemo te cimat  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

ma nemoj me zezat, u analize ogtt 60 kn? kad se sitim sjedenja u čekaoni, muka mi dođe. 
jel u se može u analize kraj cita ili u dugopolje?
kako je izgleda test, kad si trebala prestat jest (8 sati prije ili više)? ajde pliz na pp
i kad su ti bili gotovi nalazi?

----------


## tikica

Uzimate li vi neke vitamine (Pregnital) kada ste to počeli i jeste to same odlučile ili vam je doktor savjetova?
 Ja još uvijek koristim folnu,bromergon,fragmin je ko zna do kada se to uzima? Ja sam 5+5 po dr., po mome 6+2.

----------


## žanet

Sildad,šaljem ti jedan veliki,veliki zagrljaj! :Mad: 

Pinky,ako ti je šećer ok ne brini zbog velikih beba,to je super.Neka su one velike i snažne to bolje za njih.Javi rezultat ogtt-a.

Denny  :Love:

----------


## žanet

*Tikice,*ja ti ne uzimam ništa osim u početku,do 16 tjedna andol i folna do 13.Odlučila sam da neću nikakve tabletice već se trudim da kroz hranu unosim sve potrebno.Imamo svoj vrtal sadimo i beremo neprskano,dosta voća i crvenog mesa,jogurti,mlijeko...Doktor ti preporuča vitamine,a meni je krv dobra,lipo napredujemo ja i beba pa sam tako odlučila.

----------


## crvenkapica77

sildad    :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## aleksandraj

sildad, venddy, zao mi je  :Heart:  :Heart:  i sretno u slijedecem postupku

----------


## Pinky

> Uzimate li vi neke vitamine (Pregnital) kada ste to počeli i jeste to same odlučile ili vam je doktor savjetova?
>  Ja još uvijek koristim folnu,bromergon,fragmin je ko zna do kada se to uzima? Ja sam 5+5 po dr., po mome 6+2.


počela sam sa prenatalom u 15 tt, kad sam prestala sa folacinom. fragminom ću se bosti cijelu trudnoću i 6 tjedana nakon poroda (tako se obično radi)
bromergon ne znam. piješ sve dok ti dr. ne kaže da prestaneš ili da uvedeš. vodiš li trudnoću u cita?

da ne zachatavamo ovaj topic ubuduće sa trudničkim dilemama, mogli bi ovakve stvari pitati na mpo trudnoća topicu.
uvijek me je nekako strah da se nove cure neće snaći i dobiti prave informacije ako ovdje puno vibramo ili skrećemo sa teme.

----------


## Denny

Evo ovako smo mi što se vitamina i tabletica tiče:
Bromergon - do 12-13 tt (polako prestajati!)
Folacin - do 12 tt
Prenatal - od 12 tt do kraja
Željezo + vitamin c - od 9 tt do kraja
Šumeći magnezij - povremeno, kad osjetim jače grčeve
Omega 3 natal - od 28 tt do kraja Eto, čini se puno, ali nije, pogotovo što su mi dvije bebice.
A heparin se prima do kraja trudnoće, a mislim i neko vrijeme nakon poroda.
Nakon et-a i prvih dana nakon bete sam pila i andol 100.

----------


## mare41

Cure, AuroraBlu (koja je u St bez kompa) pita da li je neko za kavu u Virusa u četvrtak ili petak popodne?

----------


## jopam

Sildad, stvarno sam mislila nakon testa da će biti jedna velika lijepa beta, jer bi tako sa lijepim vijestima i meni usadila malo nade.  :Heart: 

Jučer bila kod doktora P. na UZV 5. dan ciklusa sa Femarom. Reka je "srednja žalost" i nije zadovoljan kako reagiram i da sam već "istrošena". I sama sam znala da će biti tako jer sam od davnih početaka uvijek bila low-responder. Od jučer uzimam i još 3 Menopura pa ćemo vidjeti oće li išta od toga biti. Svakim danom se sve manje nadam, naročito kada vidim cure koje jako dobro reagiraju, dođu do blastica i opet ništa. Ja o blasticama mogu samo sanjati, jer mi je osobni rekord jedan 6-stanični. Idemo korak po korak pa što bude.

----------


## Denny

Jopam, glavu gore, da samo znaš koliko "srednjih žalosti" sad gnjavi svoje mame i tate! Samo hrabro naprijed i bit će ok! Držim fige za dalje!

Ja bi na kavu s Aurorom, čak sam joj i obećala da se vidimo u travnju, šmrc! Pozdravite je puno!

----------


## venddy

sildad jako, jako mi je žao, baš sam se nadala i radovala za tebe :Love: 


ja mogu sa Aurorom na kavu, ionako sam trenutno na godišnjem. Samo neka se nekako javi ili na pp ostavi neki telefon za kontakt

Moram pitat cure, ima li koja od vas viška Decapeptyla? Trebam još 2 a nije mi se isplatilo uzimat cijelo pakiranje od 7 komada. Ako tko ima viška za prodat, ili ako još nekom treba a da mu je kao i meni previše cijelo pakiranje, da kupimo skupa

----------


## sildad

Ja sam se Aurori već ponudila za kavu. Jedino u petak popodne baš ne mogu, sve ostale dane sam slobodna.

----------


## venddy

super sildad, možemo se onda organizirat za kafenisanje nas tri, ako još netko ima volje također je dobrodošao

----------


## prima

stavite tu za kad ste se dogovorile, možda uspijem i ja

----------


## Lua

> sildad jako, jako mi je žao, baš sam se nadala i radovala za tebe
> 
> 
> ja mogu sa Aurorom na kavu, ionako sam trenutno na godišnjem. Samo neka se nekako javi ili na pp ostavi neki telefon za kontakt
> 
> Moram pitat cure, ima li koja od vas viška Decapeptyla? Trebam još 2 a nije mi se isplatilo uzimat cijelo pakiranje od 7 komada. Ako tko ima viška za prodat, ili ako još nekom treba a da mu je kao i meni previše cijelo pakiranje, da kupimo skupa


Možeš u Citu kupiti na komad Decapeptyl,ne moraš cijelu kutiju.  :Smile:

----------


## venddy

tnx Lua, onda ću kupit kod njih

----------


## sildad

Mare41, pretpostavljam da si ti u kontaktu sa Aurorom. Kako da dođemo do nje?

----------


## mare41

Cure, Aurora poručuje da napišete kad je ST kava u  četvrtak pa ću prenijeti (možda i posebna tema da nas moderatorica ne špota :Smile: ).

----------


## sildad

Evo ja predlažem u četvrtak u 18 h u Virusa. Naravno može i neka druga ura i mjesto.

----------


## maja_st

> Jučer bila kod doktora P. na UZV 5. dan ciklusa sa Femarom. Reka je "srednja žalost" i nije zadovoljan kako reagiram i da sam već "istrošena". I sama sam znala da će biti tako jer sam od davnih početaka uvijek bila low-responder. Od jučer uzimam i još 3 Menopura pa ćemo vidjeti oće li išta od toga biti. Svakim danom se sve manje nadam, naročito kada vidim cure koje jako dobro reagiraju, dođu do blastica i opet ništa. Ja o blasticama mogu samo sanjati, jer mi je osobni rekord jedan 6-stanični. Idemo korak po korak pa što bude.


Ma to je klasika kod dr. P.....i meni je "srednja žalost" uvijek bila opis stanja....i što je rekla Denny te srednje žalosti sad skakuću okolo....moja proslavila drugi rođendan. Ja sam imala tu kombinaciju prošli put.....i od srednje žalosti bila su 3 folikula 1 JS....nažalost beta=0
Zato glavu gore.....i vjeruj u uspjeh....

na kavu bi mogla i ja doći......

----------


## venddy

meni također odgovara četvrtak

----------


## Pinky

Curke, otvorila sam topic o kavici, da ovaj ne zachatavamo. nije da glumim moderatora, ali moderatorica nam je ovih dana u gužvi velikoj, pa me je zamolila da ćirnem. nadam se da se ne ljutite.
evo topica:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/64571-S...14#post1858614

----------


## aleksandraj

Možda vam se i ja pridružim..Pinky, hoćeš li ti zvati Irenu???

----------


## Pinky

javim joj.
danas sam naletila na našu crvenkapicu 
zaboravila sam je upitat u kojoj je fazi  :Embarassed:

----------


## aleksandraj

sorry, ali nisam uspjela na topic

----------


## slava77

koji dan ciklusa se obično počinje sa stimulacijok kod IVF-a??
jel to slično kao kod AIH-a?

----------


## crvenkapica77

> javim joj.
> danas sam naletila na našu crvenkapicu 
> zaboravila sam je upitat u kojoj je fazi


isla ja  po lijekove u Cito  :Wink:  a ti si mi super trudnica   :Smile: 
sli.tjedan treba menga doci, protokol  mi je isti kao i prosli put,samo sto mi je ubacio andol 100  i  pazi sad  ....2 tabl. folacina  tj. 10mg dnevno
jel tko pio tako ? to mi nesto puno

----------


## crvenkapica77

> koji dan ciklusa se obično počinje sa stimulacijok kod IVF-a??
> jel to slično kao kod AIH-a?


ja  uvijek 2 dc  krecem sa  boc-boc   :Smile: 
a to je kratki  protokol, a dugi protokol se krece   puno ranije,ja ne znam tocno kad ali prije nego menga dođe

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Sildad,* neopisivo mi je žao. Ali vjerujem da mora uspjeti! 

Ja sam danas na prvoj folikulometriji, 7.dc, javit ću vam kakvo je stanje.

*Denny*, izgurat ćeš ti to... vidimo se idući put u splitu s duplim kolicima  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Ab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!  :Smile:

----------


## aleksandraj

AB , cestitam na lijepim folikulicima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~bit ce blastica, a i beba

----------


## jopam

Bila danas na folikulometriji kod dr. P. Endometrij za +5, a 3 folikula i dalje "srednja žalost". Sutra navečer štoperica, a u petak ujutro punkcija. Kaže dr.P.; "a nemoraš se bojat punkcije, nemam bi skoro ništa za vadit pa te to "ništa" neće imat šta bolit, ja ću probat, pa ako išta ujtin, ujtija san..." Stvarno čovik nemože da mu se ne nasmije.

----------


## sildad

Tako je i meni zadnji put bilo, 3 folikula, dr.P. kaže isto da je očekivao više, samo šta sam ja njemu rekla, barem neće bolit punkcija i stvarno nije bolilo.

----------


## venddy

jopam nadam se da će ta tri šta ih P* ujti* bit dobitna za tebe~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Venddy*, jesi li mozda jucer bla u Citu oko 13.30? Jedna cura me podsjetila na tebe..
Uglavnom, meni jucer (7.dc) 3 folikula lijevo i 3 desno, otprilike su svi 12 mm. Jutros sam vadila estradiol i danas sam opet na uzv u 13.30

Jopam, bit ce da sam i tebe vidjela jucer? nek ti budu dobitna sva 3 folikula!

Vidimo se sutra na kavici.

----------


## sildad

AuroraBlu, sretno!!! Vidimo se sutra.

----------


## venddy

Aurora to sam bila ja, došla sam na bockanje jer nisam u stanju sama sebe ubost pa njih maltretiram svaki dan. Nisam baš registrirala čekaonicu, da jesam sjetila bih se ja tebe i javila. Sorry. Al vidimo se sutra na kavi, a možda i danas jer sam i ja danas u 13.30 opet dole

----------


## jopam

*AuroraBlu* , ja sam bila jučer oko 13.45, bila je jedna cura sama i jedna sa mužem kad i ja, pa ne znam jesi li možda ti jedna od te dvije. Uglavnom ja sam gotova sa folikulometrijom, večeras štoperica, a u petak boc - jauuuuuu.

----------


## matto

Dobar vam sunčani dan, 
  Aurorablu, Jopam, Venddy sretno cure, i nemojte se zamarati brojem folikula niti jajnih stanica, na vama je da kroz postupak ostanete u dobrom raspoloženju, opuštene i s vjerom u uspjeh. No samo se sjetite mene: predzadnji postupak 6 stanica, dvije blastociste i beta nula, zadnji četiri stanice, dva osmostanična i beta 270, pa 670, a danas. 



Danas sam bila sam na prvom UZV. Znam malo sam zakasnila, ali sam odlučila zbog svog iskustva u prvoj trudnoći, da neću ići prije 7. tjedna. Tako da sam danas prvi put čula dum dum :Heart:  i uspjela se osramotiti pred liječnikom, naime suze su se same od sebe, najavljeno počele slijevati niz lice. Liječnik me inače poprilično dobro poznaje izgleda da sam ga iznenadila, no na sreću brzo sam se pribrala jer je dosta toga trebalo objasniti (trombofilja fragmin, utrogestani, bromrgon, dan transfera, dan punkcije, itd.), na kraju smo zaključila da sam ja specifična trudnica i da mi treba posebna pažnja. 

Želim da sve uskoro plačete od sreće, kao ja danas na UZV kad čujete otkucaje srca vaše bebice,  a do tada uživajte na kavici na terasi Virusa (tako bih voljela da mogu doći u Split), a ja šaljem trudničke prašine***** (i ne mogu vjerovati da to pišem, moram prestati pisati jer ću se ponovno rasplakati) ajme baš u nekom drugom stanju) :Wink: .

----------


## Mury

Matto draga, sada si i mene rasplakala :Zaljubljen: !
Posebno, jer ako zatrudnim i ja ću biti fragminka, jučer bila kod svog gina da ga na vrijeme upozorim, pa me malo i prepao, rekao da će me morati bodriti 24 sata na dan...ali nadat se da ću izguirati :Smile: .
Jao mene, ja kao da sam već trudna, na veliko upoznajem gina sa fragminima, a večeras idem upoznati i svoju dr.opće medicine - da ne bi nedaj Bože štogod pošlo ne planski po zlu - sve mi dođem da odem i u Petrovu ( čula sam da tamo ima nekakav dr. specijaliziran za heparinke), pa neka me i on ima u vidu :Laughing:  - moram pripremati teren :Grin:

----------


## tonka86

Drage moje ,evo da vam se i ja prikljucim  :Smile:  Uglavnom ja i mm smo trenutno na samom pocetku pretraga, pa bi me zanimalo vase iskustvo nikako se odluciti dali da sve idemo privatno ili prvo socijalno ? kakva su vasa iskustva sa potpomognutom u rodilistu ,koliko se ceka ,ima li kakvih rezultata? saljem vam puno puno pozdrava  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

Draga tonka86, dobro došla!
Ako ti je broj 86 godište, onda imate vremena još razmisliti što ćete. Inače imaš sad otvoren topic na forumu kako odabrati kliniku. Budući da si se tu javila, onda ti je vjerojatno Split blizu i CITO je sada za hrvatske uvjete (koji su jadni, na žalost, u usporedbi s europskim standardima), izvrstan izbor, a rade i preko HZZO-a. Ako si Splićanka, možda bi ti bilo superinformativno skoknuti danas do Virusa na kavicu. Na takvim se mjestima najviše info skupi.
Sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## sildad

Slažem se Jelena s tobom. Ja sam najviše informacija kupila upravo na tim kavicama i sad kad mi gotovo informacije više nisu potrebne, lijepo se vidit curama i dobro ispričat. Upravo sad žurim u Virusa, pa tonka86 ako si u blizini svakako svrati.

----------


## tonka86

Hvala vam cure,rado bi dosla ali sam zakasnila ,iduci put sigurno dolazim  :Smile:  . U svakom slucaju vi mi predlazete da mi je bolje u cita nego gubit vrime po bolnici ? ako se odlucim za cito koje nalaze trebam pripremit?

----------


## žanet

Matto  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

matto  rasplakala si me   :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

> Hvala vam cure,rado bi dosla ali sam zakasnila ,iduci put sigurno dolazim  . U svakom slucaju vi mi predlazete da mi je bolje u cita nego gubit vrime po bolnici ? ako se odlucim za cito koje nalaze trebam pripremit?


pripremi spolne hormone (lh, fsh, estradiol, progesteron...) a spermiogram morate obaviti u cita ako mislite upasti u hzzo postupak za dogodine.

matto, mamice  :Heart:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## aleksandraj

Matto, draga, predivno

----------


## prima

u cita idi na konzultacije sa nalazima koje imaš i kad ti oni napišu šta ti još treba, opet u svog soc.ginekologa po uputnice i to odradi preko hzzo.skupi se troška na tim pretragama, radije tom lovom plati privatno postupak,ako ti bude preporuka raditi AIH, onda ti je to svakako bolje privatno.

----------


## tonka86

Super,hormone sam izvadila samo one 2-5 dana ciklusa ,brisevi ok,papa test radila jos cekam nalaze, spermiogram smo radili u cita i nalaz je super. sad me samo zanima za hsg ,jeste li to morale radit odma ili nakon nekog vrimena? kopka me da se na svoju ruku odma narucim u cita da ne gubim vrime ....uh uh... Cure da vas nema ne znam sta bi,svaka vam cast.

----------


## Pinky

otiđi najprije s nalazima na razgovor u cita, oni će ti reći treba li ti ili ne hsg (obično treba). nemoj sama na hsg bez razgovora s njima.

curke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vaše postupke  :Heart:

----------


## jopam

Cure, evo jutros bila punkcija. Ali šta je bilo kako je prošlo i koliko folikula, ja vam ne znam ništa reći. Sjećam se samo inekcija u guzu i sljedeće je bilo da me sestra S. budi da je već 9, da spavam sat vremena i da bi se trebala spremati, a ja ko vanzemaljac; a kada sam ja na redu. Ona se nasmijala i rekla da je sve već gotovo. Ne sjećam se ni ulaska u salu, niti tko mi je radio punkciju niti koliko folikula je bilo, tko me je obukao (muž kaže da on nije) ništa ne znam. Nisam se čak pribrala da je uspijem upitati o tome. Muž me je uveo u auto i spavala sam cijelim putem do doma. Cito punkcija je zakon!

----------


## venddy

neka ti sada i tulum u labu prođe tako glatko~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## venddy

srela sam danas AuroruB na folikulometriji, njena punkcija je u ponedjeljak, a ja moram i večeras ponovno na pregled prije nego dr. odluči hoćemo li se punktirat u nedjelju ili ponedjeljak. Baš bi volila da budemo skupa u ponedjeljak

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Venddy*, i onda, kad je punkcija???

----------


## jopam

Cure, meni javili da je transfer u ponedjeljak ujutro. *Aurora* možda se i vidimo. Sretno na punkciji tebi i venndy. Mogu vam samo poželjeti da vam punkcija prođe glatko kao i meni. Sretno!

----------


## Denny

Joj matto, napokon je stigao i taj dan! NAPOKON!  :Very Happy: 
Šaljemo vam milijun poljubaca i vibrica!
Cure, sretno na punkciji i nek bude dobar tulum u labu!

----------


## venddy

punkcija je bila jutros, od 6 folikulića imamo 4 stanice, dvije su bile nezrele. Volila bih da je bio veći broj zbog boljeg izbora, ali što je tu je. U utorak ću znati idemo li na transfer 3 ili 5 dan.
Aurora držim ti fige za sutra

----------


## inaa

*matto* i mene si rasplakala :Love: ,konačno i taj dan,mogu misliti kako si se osjećala,puuuuuno vibrica za tebe i maminu bebicu, želim vam najdosadniju moguću trudnoću :Zaljubljen: 

*jopam*  :Laughing:  baš si me nasmijala,ja sam na punkciji bila sasvim prisebna,svega se sjećam,osobito McDonald’s-a nakon toga- :Smile: ,valjda sam dobila manju dozu.
Šaljem ti milion~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer i da ti bude dobitni

*venddy* i tebi takođe puno sreće ovaj put,da ti bude dobitni~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*sildad*,jesi li razgovarala s dr.,kada bi mogla iskoristiti preostale stanice? :Heart:

----------


## jopam

*Inna*, sjećam se samo kako se je sestra S. čudila i u dva navrata za mene rekla kao "a dala sam joj samo pola doze".
*Venndy*, ja sam imala samo 2 stanice, a evo 1 se je oplodila sigurno, a u subotu ujutro su bili mišljenja da će i druga. A šta se može napraviti tek sa tvoje 4. Čuda!

----------


## slava77

imam jedno pitanje za vas koje ste prošle ivf a koje ste zaposlene...
jeli mi dovoljno uzet g.o. samo na dan punkcije..onda radit 2-3- dana i onda od dana transfera uzet nekih 4-5 dana g.o.
kako ste se ponašale u tih 14 dana nakon transfera...jeste se strogo čuvale bilo kakvih napora ili funkcionirale kako i inače funkcionirate??

----------


## prima

ako folikulometrije možeš uklopiti sa poslom, dovoljno ti je uzeti go na dan punkcije i dan transfera ( a tm na dan punkcije).problem je što nemožeš sigurno znati kad će to biti pa nemožeš u firmi najaviti koje točno dane koristiš. zato ispadne bolje uzet odokativno cca 5-7 dana kad su najveće šanse da upadnu punkcija i transfer.
o mirovanju se puno pisalo, nema dokaza da koristi, sigurno ne šteti...

----------


## sildad

Inaa, ovaj mjesec ću odmorit pa u slijedećem idem po preostale JS i to je moj zadnji pokušaj. Nemam nikakve nade u taj pokušaj, već sam bacila na proučavanje tema o posvajanju. 
Venddy, AuroraBlu, Jopam i svim ostalim curama želim puno uspjeha.

----------


## mare41

Evo da i vama javim da je AuroraBlu dobila 7 jajnih stanica!

----------


## crvenkapica77

super 7 js   :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svima puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za Denny  nasu  posebno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

> Evo da i vama javim da je AuroraBlu dobila 7 jajnih stanica!


aurora me prati u stopu. isti protokol, isti broj js, i daj bože isti rezultat.

vibrala bi ja ovdje za sve, ali smo upozorene da se vibra na odbrojavanju (jer nam se pridružuje puno novih cura pa da se ne izgube u kupusu od vibra, dogovora za kave i ostalih priča) pa sam zato tamo napisala za denny. još mi se ne javlja, čim saznam, javim vam.

----------


## mare41

Pinky, AB mi je prvo rekla-toliko je i Pinky imala :Smile:

----------


## venddy

slava ja sam nakon transfera 4. dana išla radit i ponašala se sasvim normalno. Nisam dizala teret od 20 kg ali sam normalno vukla svoj laptop i bila u autu gotovo cijeli radni dan. I taj sam postupak ostala trudna.
Ovaj drugi sam bila prilično "mirna" jer sam bila na go i ništa od trudnoće. Pa sad procjeni

Aurora super je broj stanica, neka ti ovaj Cito postupak bude dobitni

----------


## jopam

*Aurora*, ipak se nismo uspjele vidjeti, sretno u labu, ima tu dosta materijala.
Meni bio jutros ET jedan 4-stanični. Ipak na kraju ostaje doktorova "srednja žalost". Ne polažem ama baš nikakve nade, čak su i u Citu rekli "pa eto...čujemo se". Samo čekam da prođe ovih 14 dana da mogu zvati za ponovno. Zna li netko koliko se čeka za novi pokušaj preko HZZO-a u Cita, jer smo do sada istrošili i sve minuse na računima?

----------


## venddy

jopam misli pozitivno, dok beta ne pokaže 0 ti si trudna. 
Bojim se da je Cito popunjen za ovu godinu preko HZZO, ali ti ipak nazovi što prije i neka te upišu za prvi slobodni termin. Ako u međuvremenu ostaneš trudna, oni će lako ubacit nekoga na taj termin. Na žalost potreba za ovakvim uslugama je velika.

----------


## crvenkapica77

:Embarassed:    zbog vibrica   ,necu vise 

Cito je pun ove godine,  meni receno  , ja ne znam sto cu ako ne uspije moj ivf i ovaj put, tko ce cekat  2012   :Sad: 
a sto je najgore  ne mogu te upisat ni za 2012 , jer ne znaju  da li ce im  produzit ugovor  sa hzzo

----------


## Pinky

sve je u redu i sa denny i sa bebama!!!!!!!

čestitam mami našoj!!!!!!!!

teta  sa intenzivne je PO-##-##-LA što valjda svi zovemo pitat kako je i   rekla je da smo bezobrazni i da trebamo zvati muža, da je to ipak   intenzivna....

pa mi je kamen sa srca...

----------


## crvenkapica77

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
 :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## venddy

Znam da nema vibre i ostalo ali moram  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za sve tri cure

----------


## Blekonja

ma i ja moram  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  barem malčice za naše drage curke, uh baš sam sretna  :Grin: !!!


a teta na intenzivnoj nek pi... to je sigurno ona rospija koja je i meni bila, do podne ljuta na sebe, a od podne na cijeli svijet  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## maja_st

*AuroraBlu* bravo za 7 js......prava si koka......vjerujem da će biti uspješno...... :Klap:

----------


## aleksandraj

Denny cestitam od srca, AB~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~neka bude kao Pinky, Jopam, ne gubiti nadu. Svasta je moguce

----------


## slava77

evo i ja sam od danas i službena ivf-ovka....
bila na dogovoru, sutra krećem sa menopurima, u subotu je prva folikulometrija pa ćemo vidit šta dalje ....ajme kako sam nervozna  :Wink:

----------


## rozalija

Draga Denny od srca čestitam tebi i TM na rođenju malih cura.
Cure drage dobro nam došle i neka vas sreća prati kroz život i da budete optimistične kao vaša mama.Puno cmokica za male cure.
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Aurora  :Klap:  draga za 7 JS, od srca ti želim scenario kao kod naše pinky da ispod tvog srca prokucaja dva mala  :Heart:  :Heart: .
jopam ne gubi nadu nekada je dovoljna jedna ali vrijedna JS.
slava77 sretno sa pikanjem i da nam ubrzo budeš trbušasta.
matto znaš šta mislim, sve sam ti rekla, ja sam već spremila trudničke farmerice za tebe.
Svim curama puno cmokića.

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure    jel znate   sto je sa vedrom   ,  trebala je  sad  u postupak   a  nigdje je

----------


## venddy

moj et je u petak, idemo na blastice. Zna li netko kada je AB na transferu?

----------


## žanet

Denny,čestitam na curicama!!!!

----------


## mare41

> Zna li netko kada je AB na transferu?


 Sutra!

----------


## venddy

ja i ona se onda stalno mimoilazimo za jedan dan. mare puno je pozdravi, a do bete ćemo onda odbrojavat skupa

----------


## AuroraBlu

Eto me!
*Denny*,  :Klap:  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart: , ja necu zvat intenzivnu ali moram ipak ovdje zavibrat!!!

*Pinky*, ja tvojim stopama, jedino sam se sjetila da nisam isla u potragu za crvenim cipelama, valjda me to nece zaj...  :Cool: 

*Venddy*, kad su ti s 2 stanice isli na blastice, to je jako dobar znak! Meni su rekli da je kod mene sve u najboljem redu, da izgledaju odlicno, ali da nama nakon 40. ipak vise vole vratit ih 3.dan i ne mucit previse promjenama medija.

Jopam, i ostale cure u postupku, sretno nam svima!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## aleksandraj

> Eto me!
> Meni su rekli da je kod mene sve u najboljem redu, da izgledaju odlicno, ali da nama nakon 40. ipak vise vole vratit ih 3.dan i ne mucit previse promjenama medija.


E to nisam znala  :Confused:  ja bih voljela ići na blastice kad bih imala više js (iako mislim da neće biti ništa od toga). Ali i matto je 3. dan bio dobitni pa si nam ti slijedeća trudnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za još jedne ST dvojčeke.

----------


## inaa

AuroraBlu, sretno~~~~~~~ za nove ST dvojčeke,i ostalim curama u postupku puuuuuuuno sreće :Zaljubljen: 

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za Denny i cure

----------


## crvenkapica77

da vas pitam nesto,   sutra se pocinjem pikati, oko  13 50,  sutra samo  decepeptylom  pa to  sama radim,  u petak  krecem sa MP  i to muz mixa, a  radi  prvu pa dolazi u 14 30h  kuci,  dali je kasno da se onda  piknem  taj dan  u 14 30h ?....dali  tih 40 min igra veliku ulogu ?
a slijedeci tj. bi se pikanje pomjerilo  onda  (zbog  druge smijene)  na oko  13 20h.....nije mi se nikad ovako  potrefilo da  mi vrijeme ne pase, pa sama ne znam sta  cu...kod  dr. ne idem

----------


## aleksandraj

Najbolje sutra zovi CITO oa pitaj dr, sigurno je sigurno. 

A da se piknes sama, probaj nije strasno. I meni je to u pocetku bilo  :Shock:  ali sada mi to  piece of cake. Prvi puta su mi drhtale ruke da sam mislila da cu sve izliti.

----------


## Mojca

AB, moram i tu malo zavibrati...  :Smile:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

ma nije problem pikanje , ja to radim sama ali mm mijesa  menopure  ja to  ne znam, tj. nisam nikad

----------


## crvenkapica77

kad se sjetim proslog puta  i  folikulometrija  , znala sam cekat u cita i po  30min  i onda je i to pikanje uvijek kasnilo  kad idem kod njih...

----------


## aleksandraj

Znam da je i meni sestra u MB rekla da to nije antibiotik, ali pitaj za svaki slučaj. I sretno

----------


## Pinky

> da vas pitam nesto,   sutra se pocinjem pikati, oko  13 50,  sutra samo  decepeptylom  pa to  sama radim,  u petak  krecem sa MP  i to muz mixa, a  radi  prvu pa dolazi u 14 30h  kuci,  dali je kasno da se onda  piknem  taj dan  u 14 30h ?....dali  tih 40 min igra veliku ulogu ?
> a slijedeci tj. bi se pikanje pomjerilo  onda  (zbog  druge smijene)  na oko  13 20h.....nije mi se nikad ovako  potrefilo da  mi vrijeme ne pase, pa sama ne znam sta  cu...kod  dr. ne idem


kakve veze ima kad je decapeptyl a kad je mp? ne moraju biti jedan odmah iza drugoga, bar sam se ja bola gonalima nakon decapeptyla oko 45 min. 
ako se počneš bosti mp u 14.30, MORAŠ se bosti u 14.30 cilo vrime. pola ure gori/doli. 
i decapeptyl mora uvik biti u istu uru.

miješanje mp je totalna glupost, samo pazi da se ne izrežeš kad pukneš bočicu, pa preko prsta stavi papirnatu maramicu. šteta ti je dramit oko mućkanja kad se znaš sama ubost. pukneš ampulu, uzmeš tekućinu, izliješ u jednu ampulu sa tableticom, usisaš sve i to ponoviš sa drugim tableticama. u jednu vodu 3 tabletice.
ja bi mužu smutila, a on bi me ubo. ako se sama bodeš, lipo gledaj muža 1. dan kako muti, sutra već možeš sama sve.

decapeptyl OBAVEZNO izvadi iz frižidera pola sata prije bodanja da ne peče.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ venddy, auora i ostale curke!

p.s. crvene cipele su bile na predzadnjem ivf-u, ne brini se  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

kako nema veze  pinky?  davat cu si  ca. u isto vrijeme oboje jer,  poslije folikulometrija  sestra  daje jedno iza drugoga,  ako ja napravim  razmak  45min, sestra nece  i opet zaj*b  , pikanje je  sitnica a muckanje je  meni  ajme,  probala  i  zamalo  nisam prosula ampulu  ....

----------


## kinki

Aurora navijam za tebe!!!  Doći ću u Zg čim se oporavim i dobijem nalaze sa patologije pa se vidimo, ovaj put ćeš ti bit drobata :Smile:

----------


## slava77

> kako nema veze  pinky?  davat cu si  ca. u isto vrijeme oboje jer,  poslije folikulometrija  sestra  daje jedno iza drugoga,  ako ja napravim  razmak  45min, sestra nece  i opet zaj*b  , pikanje je  sitnica a muckanje je  meni  ajme,  probala  i  zamalo  nisam prosula ampulu  ....


meni je miksanje peace of cake....al zato bockanje ajme majko :Shock: 
5 minuta stojim sa špricom u ruci i govorim joj ajde ulazi  :Laughing: 

kad ti je prva folikulometrija?

----------


## crvenkapica77

u utorak   , a   tebi?

----------


## slava77

> Aurora navijam za tebe!!!  Doći ću u Zg čim se oporavim i dobijem nalaze sa patologije pa se vidimo, ovaj put ćeš ti bit drobata


drž se doć će i tvojih 5 minuta  :Heart:

----------


## slava77

> u utorak   , a   tebi?


u subotu...ja sam ranije počela sa bockanjem ...moram još Š. nazvat u petak da mi kaže kad da dođem..jel triba šta od onih šprica nosit na folik??

----------


## crvenkapica77

da  , ono cime se pikas  , jer taj dan ce te sestra piknuti  tamo

----------


## slava77

> da  , ono cime se pikas  , jer taj dan ce te sestra piknuti  tamo


meni je pikanje u 13:30...valjda će me tada onda naručit...

----------


## crvenkapica77

a ne znam  opet jer je subota ,  dali ce oni radit do  13:30....
vidjet ces  sta ce ti dr. reci  u petak

----------


## slava77

> a ne znam  opet jer je subota ,  dali ce oni radit do  13:30....
> vidjet ces  sta ce ti dr. reci  u petak


znam...oni to do zadnjeg ne znaju ko ce radit i dezurat za vikend

----------


## Pinky

kako hoćete, nije pravilo da vas sestra MORA tamo ubosti. mene je i u cita muž bo. otišli bi u nišu i uboli se.
ali ako je dogovor sa dr da se bodete sa oba u 13.30, zbog točnosti folikulometrije, onda to uvijek mora biti ta ura, nikako sat kasnije.
ako vam je pregled u subotu ujutro, nećete čekati 13.30 da se ubodete u cita, zar ne? mislim da tamo nikoga ni nema u tu uru...

daj bože da vam ovo bude zadnje bodanje!

----------


## slava77

> kako hoćete, nije pravilo da vas sestra MORA tamo ubosti. mene je i u cita muž bo. otišli bi u nišu i uboli se.
> ali ako je dogovor sa dr da se bodete sa oba u 13.30, zbog točnosti folikulometrije, onda to uvijek mora biti ta ura, nikako sat kasnije.
> ako vam je pregled u subotu ujutro, nećete čekati 13.30 da se ubodete u cita, zar ne? mislim da tamo nikoga ni nema u tu uru...
> 
> daj bože da vam ovo bude zadnje bodanje!


prvi put mi je pa ne znam proceduru...pitat ću doktora šta tribam ponit u subotu da sam mirna...

iz tvojih usta..... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## venddy

danas sam imala et, dobila sam 3 mrvice na čuvanje. Sad slijedi 14 dana čekanja i nadanja

----------


## Mury

venddy, pa to je super,  3 mrvice :Klap: , uspjeh je zagarantiran!!!
Jel to ET bio 5 dan, ili...?
Neka ti je sa srećom, i sigurna sam da ćeš nam za 14 dana objaviti veliku betu :Zaljubljen:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Venddy*  :Klap: 
skupa čekamo betu

----------


## Mojca

Wenndy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
 :Smile:

----------


## rozalija

Aurora, vendy cure punim plućima navijam za vas i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prekrasnu betu. Biće to lijepe brojke za 14 dana.

----------


## crvenkapica77

aurora   i vendy    sretno cure    :Heart:

----------


## slava77

evo mog nalaza 6dc prva folikulometrija:
Endometrij 3L 5 mm
Desno: 1x11
Lijevo: 2x12, 1x11

u pon. mi je druga folikulometrija..

šta kažete curke na ovo??

svima koje su u postupku puno vibra šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## aleksandraj

> Aurora, vendy cure punim plućima navijam za vas i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prekrasnu betu. Biće to lijepe brojke za 14 dana.


 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

Hvala cure  :Heart: 

*Slava*, mislim da je to odličan nalaz za 6.dc. Ne znam kakav ti je protokol, ali imaš za sada 4 lijepa folikula.

----------


## slava77

> Hvala cure 
> 
> *Slava*, mislim da je to odličan nalaz za 6.dc. Ne znam kakav ti je protokol, ali imaš za sada 4 lijepa folikula.


jooj hvala, hvala  :Heart: 
protokol je i dalje 3 menopura, u ponediljak druga folikulometrija i tada ćemo vidit šta dalje

----------


## inaa

Aurora, vendy  :Klap: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~,za veeeeeeeeeeeeeelike bete...puno sreće od :Heart:

----------


## inaa

> jooj hvala, hvala 
> protokol je i dalje 3 menopura, u ponediljak druga folikulometrija i tada ćemo vidit šta dalje


 to je ,vjerovatno,polustimulirani,femera +menopur,takav sam ja imala prošli put,odlično sam regirala

Sretnoooooooo :Zaljubljen:

----------


## jopam

Bog, cure, nije me bilo nekoliko dana jer mi je komp. doma doslovno "prodimio". Danas mi je evo 5. dnt i ništa, samo mi se stalno spava od utrića. U firmi mi je opsadno stanje, morala sam se odmah vratiti jer je stigla inspekcija, pa nas je šef sve "mobilizirao". Stres do stresa, šta da kažem. Moja bi beta trebala biti 25.04., ali kako se tada ne radi morati ću čekati 26.04. (ako dočekam). 
*AuroraBlu i Venddy* koliko su vam stanični embriji vraćeni. Meni samo 1 4-stanični pa sam sva  :Sad: . Sretno i da dočekate lijepe bete. 
*Slava*, ja sam imala taj protokol Femara +  3 Menopura dnevno zadnja 2 puta i oba puta sam različito reagirala, prvi put puno bolje, nego drugi. Samo naprijed i misli pozitivno.

----------


## crvenkapica77

znaci *slava*  necemo se vidjet  u cita, ja sam u utorak na uzv,  i  nadam se da  cu i  na desnom  imat stagod,  inace taj jajnik uvijek spava.....
*slava   sretno   dalje *

----------


## kinki

> drž se doć će i tvojih 5 minuta


 Ja bi ovaj put svih 9 miseci :Smile:

----------


## slava77

> znaci *slava*  necemo se vidjet  u cita, ja sam u utorak na uzv,  i  nadam se da  cu i  na desnom  imat stagod,  inace taj jajnik uvijek spava.....
> *slava   sretno   dalje *


šteta....onda ćemo se jednog dana na kavi sa trbusima do zuba vidit :Heart: 

meni je stimulacija samo 3 menopura dnevno, bez gonala...i danas moram uz menopur i cetrotide ubrizgat...

cure hvala i svima sriću u postupcima želim

----------


## venddy

AB kako si mi? Kako prolaze dani do bete?

----------


## maca papucarica

Drage moje, lijepo vas pozdravljam i molim za mali savjet. Sutra idem na hsg u Cito i mislili smo usput ponoviti spermiogram koji je mm radio 2 puta i bio je normo ali prije godinu dana. S obzirom na utriće i M, imali smo malo dužu apstinenciju tako da se nismo baš uspjeli suzdržavati do idealnih 24-36 sati prije spermiograma. Ima li smisla raditi spermiogram nakon 24 satne aps? Je li to prekratko?

----------


## Pinky

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

> Drage moje, lijepo vas pozdravljam i molim za mali savjet. Sutra idem na hsg u Cito i mislili smo usput ponoviti spermiogram koji je mm radio 2 puta i bio je normo ali prije godinu dana. S obzirom na utriće i M, imali smo malo dužu apstinenciju tako da se nismo baš uspjeli suzdržavati do idealnih 24-36 sati prije spermiograma. Ima li smisla raditi spermiogram nakon 24 satne aps? Je li to prekratko?


nema smisla. apstinencija treba biti 2-5 dana. baciti ćete novce ako ga sutra napravite.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Venddy*, ja sam upravo stigla u Zg, i tek sada mi počinje onaj najgori dio, iščekivanje. Do sad je sve bila zabava i adrenalin  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

Hvala Pinky, tako sam i ja razmišljala, ali rekoh ima tu pametnijih i iskusnijih glavica pa zašto ne iskoristiti to. Pusa tebi i tvojim srećicama, a i svim ostalim hrabricama!  :Kiss: **

----------


## inaa

> *Venddy*, ja sam upravo stigla u Zg, i tek sada mi počinje onaj najgori dio, iščekivanje. Do sad je sve bila zabava i adrenalin


To je doista najteži dio,bar za mene.
puuuuuuno vibrica da ti ovaj šesti i Cito budu dobitni  :Heart:

----------


## prima

*Crvenkapice,slava* vi ste trenutno u postupku? I ostali ako znaju: kakav je raspored za sljedeći tjedan (nakon uskrsa)? Ja bi tada trebala početi sa UZV, jeli rade normalno ili samo punkcije/transferi?
Nadam se da me ne neće odgoditi za sljedeći mjesec, već sam 2 odgodila radi ureaplazme.
čekam popodne i definitivni dogovor sa dr., pa se nerviram do tada, aj ublažite mi muke  :Yes:

----------


## slava77

> *Crvenkapice,slava* vi ste trenutno u postupku? I ostali ako znaju: kakav je raspored za sljedeći tjedan (nakon uskrsa)? Ja bi tada trebala početi sa UZV, jeli rade normalno ili samo punkcije/transferi?
> Nadam se da me ne neće odgoditi za sljedeći mjesec, već sam 2 odgodila radi ureaplazme.
> čekam popodne i definitivni dogovor sa dr., pa se nerviram do tada, aj ublažite mi muke


ja sam jučer načula razgovor sestre J. sa jednom pacijenticom i dr. P radi zadnji dan na veliki četvrtak i onda je 10 dana na g.o.
al pretpostavljam da ostali rade normalno....meni je punkcija u četvrtak, a transfer onda oko Uskrsa, dan iza , još ne znam kad mi jave....
najbolje da nazoveš pa pitaš...

pitala sam jučer P. za listu preko hzzo-a...za ovu godinu je puna, a još ne znaju oće li za sljedeću godinu potpisivat ugovor, reka mi je da se javim iza lita...

----------


## slava77

daj mi recite da li puno boli punkcija, čisto se želim pripremit....ako boli ka hsg j...a sam ježa  :Razz:

----------


## venddy

slava kad dobiješ koktel u guzu nemaj straha, pola dana si kao pijana, ništa ne boli

----------


## prima

> daj mi recite da li puno boli punkcija, čisto se želim pripremit....ako boli ka hsg j...a sam ježa


hvala ti, iako baš nisam tila čuti da P. neradi. a štaš.
punkcija ne boli, nemaj konta.

----------


## slava77

joooj hvala vam  :Heart:

----------


## Mury

> hvala ti, iako baš nisam tila čuti da P. neradi. a štaš.
> punkcija ne boli, nemaj konta.


Ja M očekujem oko Uskrsa, a 7 dc bih trebala biti u Splitu, pa bih radije da mi bude dr. Poljak ( do sada sam samo s njim kontaktirala), ali dobro, što je tu je, bitno da bude taj 7 DC folikulića :Smile: .
Puse vam šaljem svima :Kiss:

----------


## Mojca

Ma cure, ne brinite dr. Š. je predivan... mislim da zbilja nema razlike u stručnosti. Ja sam mu poslala gomilu mailova na koje je sve strpljivo i ljubazno odgovarao, a što je najvažnije pogodio mi situmulaciju i iz prvog pokušaja smo uspijeli.  :Smile:  Samo se prepustite, ma koji god doktor vam bude.  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

Mojca, hvala draga!!! :Heart: 
Pusa tebi i bebaču :Zaljubljen:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> ja sam jučer načula razgovor sestre J. sa jednom pacijenticom i dr. P radi zadnji dan na veliki četvrtak i onda je 10 dana na g.o.
> al pretpostavljam da ostali rade normalno....meni je punkcija u četvrtak, a transfer onda oko Uskrsa, dan iza , još ne znam kad mi jave....
> najbolje da nazoveš pa pitaš...
> 
> pitala sam jučer P. za listu preko hzzo-a...za ovu godinu je puna, a još ne znaju oće li za sljedeću godinu potpisivat ugovor, reka mi je da se javim iza lita...



dr. P  ne radi za Uskrs, to mi je rekao, a to da je 10 dana na  go  , ne znam, valjda je ako sestra tako kaze.....ja sam u cetvrtak  ponovo  na UZV  i  vjerojatno  ce mi  dr.  dragi  Š. radit  punkciju(  ja bi volila)  on je  isto suuuuper
a i  transfer  onda (  samo da  Romac ne ode na go .)
za  punu  listu za 2011  je i meni dr. rekao,  to  me i brine  najvise  sto cu dalje  :Rolling Eyes:   ....
*slava* koji ti je dc  u cetvrtak na punkciji,?
 meni dr.  rekao da je  punkcija  mozda  u subotu  , hm... to mi je 11dc  ,  isti protokol  ko i prosli put,  prosli put  12dc  p. i  2 zrele js  ....sto ako sad  ne budu zrele,  eto o cemu ja luda  razmisljam
i  ne boj se punkcije  u cita  ,  stvarno osamuti  ,  ali dobro ,vjerojatno cu i ja  pisat  ovdje  opet  da me je frka  iako sam vec to prosla  i znam da  ne boli...jednostavno  je frka ...sretno  *slava
*i da,  kod mene ima folikula , ne znam broj,  ne znam nista  , samo znam da je dr. zadovoljan   :Smile:

----------


## aleksandraj

cure, za puno js i blastica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## slava77

> dr. P  ne radi za Uskrs, to mi je rekao, a to da je 10 dana na  go  , ne znam, valjda je ako sestra tako kaze.....ja sam u cetvrtak  ponovo  na UZV  i  vjerojatno  ce mi  dr.  dragi  Š. radit  punkciju(  ja bi volila)  on je  isto suuuuper
> a i  transfer  onda (  samo da  Romac ne ode na go .)
> za  punu  listu za 2011  je i meni dr. rekao,  to  me i brine  najvise  sto cu dalje   ....
> *slava* koji ti je dc  u cetvrtak na punkciji,?
>  meni dr.  rekao da je  punkcija  mozda  u subotu  , hm... to mi je 11dc  ,  isti protokol  ko i prosli put,  prosli put  12dc  p. i  2 zrele js  ....sto ako sad  ne budu zrele,  eto o cemu ja luda  razmisljam
> i  ne boj se punkcije  u cita  ,  stvarno osamuti  ,  ali dobro ,vjerojatno cu i ja  pisat  ovdje  opet  da me je frka  iako sam vec to prosla  i znam da  ne boli...jednostavno  je frka ...sretno  *slava
> *i da,  kod mene ima folikula , ne znam broj,  ne znam nista  , samo znam da je dr. zadovoljan


ja sam načula razgovor sestre J. sa nekom pacijenticom koja se tila naručit kod P. sljedeći tjedan i ona joj je rekla da cijeli sljedeći tjedan ne radi...
meni će valjda Š. ujutro bit na punkciji jer je njegova smjena jutarnja ovaj tjedan....svaka čast P. al meni je Š. zakon i amen.
meni je sutra 11dc....imam 4-5 folikula za koje je P. reka da su ok...reka je da to nije loše al da nije ni najbolje...
meni ti je sutra punkcija u 07.30...
po nekoj logici transfer bi mi moga bit na Uskrs ili dan iza jel tako??

jooj sretno i tebi, toliko sam nervozna i zbunjena da sam izgubila vaginaletu betodine, pa moram opet ić danas kod njih molit sestru S. da mi da drugu  :Taps:

----------


## crvenkapica77

znaci i tebi  11dc  punkcija,  SRETNO   :Smile:

----------


## slava77

> znaci i tebi  11dc  punkcija,  SRETNO


da da 11 dan...nije bia siguran oće bit 10 ili 11 al na kraju je opet reka da dođem sutra..

jel ono i ti sutra dolaziš??

----------


## crvenkapica77

da, ali  oko  13: 40  , tebi ce biti punkcija  garant  kroz jutro

----------


## slava77

> da, ali  oko  13: 40  , tebi ce biti punkcija  garant  kroz jutro


je već u 7.30 moram bit tamo....

----------


## metkovk@

cure samo da vam se javim vibram za dobre punkcije i jos bolje ß,ja sam danas bila na prvoj folikulometriji doktor P nije bas nesto zadovoljan,iako je 5 dan na femari kaze dva tri na svakom jajniku ,cure zar je to bas lose,opet u subotu u 8-8.30 on nece biti jos mi je dao do subote po tri MP,ja jos krvarim jeli to normalno,cure cujemo se a svima PUUUUUUUUUUUNO SRECE!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mury

metkovk@, meni to ne izgleda uopće loše! Daj Bože da ja reagiram tako, i to na čistim menopurima, mene sve strah zbog ovog moga AMH kakva će reakcija na stimulaciju biti, molim Boga da dobijem barem 5 stanica.
A znaš i sama da je dovoljna jedna prava, odnosno po našem zakonu samo tri  :Sad: 
Sretno draga!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> cure samo da vam se javim vibram za dobre punkcije i jos bolje ß,ja sam danas bila na prvoj folikulometriji doktor P nije bas nesto zadovoljan,iako je 5 dan na femari kaze dva tri na svakom jajniku ,cure zar je to bas lose,opet u subotu u 8-8.30 on nece biti jos mi je dao do subote po tri MP,ja jos krvarim jeli to normalno,cure cujemo se a svima PUUUUUUUUUUUNO SRECE!!!!!!!!


i ja mislim da to nije  toliko lose, 
kako to da  si tek  u subotu  ponovo na uzv?

----------


## Blekonja

> metkovk@, meni to ne izgleda uopće loše! Daj Bože da ja reagiram tako, i to na čistim menopurima, mene sve strah zbog ovog moga AMH kakva će reakcija na stimulaciju biti, molim Boga da dobijem barem 5 stanica.
> *A znaš i sama da je dovoljna jedna prava*, odnosno po našem zakonu samo tri 
> Sretno draga!!!



ja sam ti dobar primjer, krenula s 8 sveukupno i završila sa jednom jedinom isto femarski + MP (kaže dr. možda čak i moja prirodna) - vidi potpis  :Grin:

----------


## jopam

Evo danas bi trebao biti 10.dnt, ali kako to već kod mene ide, jučer već "procurila", sa strahom vadila betu i dobila jedno veliko 0. Pa da mogu barem jednom dočekati taj 14. dnt. To kod mene nikako ne ide.

----------


## maca papucarica

*Jopam*, žao mi je...  :Love:

----------


## venddy

jopam :Love:  baš mi je žao draga. Poznat mi je osjećaj, ja sam prošli put isto dobila prije nego sam trebala vadit betu. 
Ja sam danas 6dnt i nemam nikakve simptome osim jedne bubulje koju dobijem par dana prije M.
*AB* kako si mi ti?

----------


## sildad

Metkovk@ stvarno ne znam zbog čega dr. P. nije zadovoljan sa dva, tri folikula na svakom jajniku i to na femari??? Ja mislim da je to super reakcija. Ako si 5.DC normalno je da još malo krvariš.
Jopam, stvarno mi je žao.
Venddy, Aurora - cure puno sreće s betama i da vam ovih narednih par dana do bete prođe šta je brže moguće.

----------


## aleksandraj

jopam  :Love:

----------


## slava77

metkovka ja sam još manje folikula od tebe imala pa mi je P. reka da nije loše....

evo prošla moja punkcija jutros, stvarno ništa nije bolilo...sestra S. me ošamutila, ja se svega u magli sićam i cilo vrime sebe pitam jel to bilo il sam ja to sanjala :Laughing: 
cini mi se da je dr. Š reka da ima 3, folikula al nemojte me za rič uzimat....
u svakom slučaju meni je to sve proletilo ka za 10 minuta...a mm kaže da me čeka u čekaonici više od sat vrimena...šta znači da sam ja komila velikim djelom postupka....joooj koji ludi osjećaj, sve mi je filo haj flaj :Laughing:

----------


## slava77

jopam  :Sad:

----------


## TwistedQ

Jopam, glavu gore  :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja jos uvijek ne znam koliko imam folikula  , dr. nesto broji u sebi  , ja ne pitam,
u  subotu nije moja punkcija  vec ponovo uzv ,
nadam se punkciji u ponedjeljak......i ja i mm se pitamo pa zasto tako kasno :Laughing: 
prvo mi rano u subotu sad mi kasno u ponedjeljak  :Rolling Eyes: 
sve je to  ok,  to bi bio  13dc
dr. p necu vise vidjet, ali mi je rekao  da se vidimo  na uzv  kad bude   :Heart:  kucalo   :Yes:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Jopam*,  :Sad:  žao mi je.

*Crvenkapica*, i meni je punkcija bila 13.dc i nije to ništa pretjerano kasno, ne trebaš se brinuti oko toga, glavno da stanice sazru

*Venddy*, kako se ti držiš? Ja imam simptome tek od brevactida koji sam prekjučer primila (5.dnt). Probada me dole i sva sam natekla (nažalost, gornji dio 0 bodova  :Smile:  )

----------


## crvenkapica77

ma znam  AB  i meni je 1ivf  bila  13dc p.  i bilo ok
samo sto  sam sama sebi smjesna kako reagiram

----------


## Mury

*jopam*, draga jako mi je žao, drži se :Love: 
Doći će već jednom i tvoje vrijeme, kao i svih nas koje se tako žestoko borimo za svoje anđelčiće :Saint:

----------


## Mury

Crvenkapica, meni je punkcija u oba stimulrana postupka bila tek 15 DC, dok u jednom polustimuliranom 11DC, a jednom klomifenskom 18DC - nema ti tu pravila, samo neka su dovoljno zrele, a ja ti držim fige da je ovaj puta to, to!!!

----------


## Pinky

meni punkcije šetale od 10. do 18.dc...

sritno vam uskršnje čekalice svega i svačega!

----------


## venddy

*Aurora* od simptoma mene zabrinjava ova bubulja koja mi gotovo uvijek u PMS-u iskače, i evo nešto pomalo, sasvim lagano, večeras su me počeli smetat jajnici (ali ništa strašno, skroz laganini). Gornji dio pinkicu natečen (mislim da su to utrići). Sve je kao i inače kad započinje moj PMS

----------


## crvenkapica77

jooooj kako sam ja ljuta na nase zdravstvo  i  onoga  ministra  grrrrrr
jel znate da postoji  sansa  da Cito mozda nece produziti ugovor s njima,  jer mu  ne placaju  :Sad:

----------


## jopam

> jooooj kako sam ja ljuta na nase zdravstvo  i  onoga  ministra  grrrrrr
> jel znate da postoji  sansa  da Cito mozda nece produziti ugovor s njima,  jer mu  ne placaju


Ovoga me je i strah, jer stvarno ne znam odakle više iskopati novac za postupke, jer smo od 6 neuspjelih pokušaja išli privatno na 5 njih(sve IVF + ICSI)  samo da ne čekamo po godinu dana na HZZO, a samo smo iskoristili 1 besplatni. A sada su tu već i godine, slabija reagiranja, sve veće liste čekanja, a novaca nema pa nema...

Svim curama jedno veliko *hvala* na podršci. :Heart:

----------


## metkovk@

cure hvala vam puno ja se isto nadam da ce sve proci dobro, *jopam* srico drzi se  :Zaljubljen:  sve vas ljubim i zelim uskrsnje blagdane mirne i nadasve blagoslovljene :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## slava77

evo javili su mi da mi je u nedilju transfer  :Naklon:

----------


## Mury

slava77, držim fige neka se mrvice prime! Bit će to uskršnji zečići  :Smile:

----------


## aleksandraj

> slava77, držim fige neka se mrvice prime! Bit će to uskršnji zečići


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i crvenkapa takodjer

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Venddy*, jesi dobila brevactid 5-6 dana nakon transfera? Meni su se 10ak sati nakon primanja brevactida pojavili svi mogući simptomi, ali danas, 3 dana nakon, se sve smirilo  :Sad:  žignu me jajnici tu i tamo, a zadnja 2 dana sam bila sva natečena.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> evo javili su mi da mi je u nedilju transfer


super   :Very Happy:

----------


## venddy

> *Venddy*, jesi dobila brevactid 5-6 dana nakon transfera? Meni su se 10ak sati nakon primanja brevactida pojavili svi mogući simptomi, ali danas, 3 dana nakon, se sve smirilo  žignu me jajnici tu i tamo, a zadnja 2 dana sam bila sva natečena.


dobila sam ga 5 dnt, u pravu si, i meni su sutradan počeli simptomi i to tipčni za moj pms, a danas, isto treći dan poslije B kao da su potpuno oslabili, jedino mi se čini da sam danas natečena što je meni redovito nekoliko dana prije M  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Abys

cure, kako to ide s narucivanjem u cito preko hzzo- treba cekati do godinu dana?? ja bih posla na pregled u specijalista za neplodnost  ako mi za desetak dana ne uspije terapija klomifenom kod mog ginica.   da li da podjem privatno na prvi pregled mozda? ako znate koliko kosta prvi pregled... molim vas za savjet :Smile: )  hvala :Kiss:

----------


## metkovk@

cure evo me,imamo 4 folikule endometrij 7mm ,a jajca desno 15 i 14 mm,ljevo 16 i 15 mm danas i sutra po 4 MP i 1 cetrotide nadam se da sam dobro napisala,sutra navecer stoperica i u utorak punkcija cure sta mislite pusa pusa :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## crvenkapica77

evo i mene  :Smile: 
u  ponedjeljak  punkcija  
danas  11dc  stanje je  desno imam jedan  18mm, lijevo 4 folikula po 18mm  (mislim da imam ja i manjih ali njih ne broji  )
endometrij 9mm
veceras stoperica

metkovk@   tebi danas  ca. 15mm  i sutra vec stoperica ?

----------


## aleksandraj

SRETAN USKRS SVIMA

Crvenkapice, pa to je supeeeerrr :Very Happy:

----------


## maca papucarica

> cure, kako to ide s narucivanjem u cito preko hzzo- treba cekati do godinu dana?? ja bih posla na pregled u specijalista za neplodnost  ako mi za desetak dana ne uspije terapija klomifenom kod mog ginica.   da li da podjem privatno na prvi pregled mozda? ako znate koliko kosta prvi pregled... molim vas za savjet)  hvala


Draga Abys, pokušat ću ti odgovoriti na pitanje koristeći svoje dosadašnje iskustvo. Što se cijena tiče tu imaš navedeno većinu cijena u Cita http://www.cito.hr/hrv/kontakt=cjenik.html. Ja sam u sličnoj situaciji kao i ti, pcos, anovulatorni c, amenoreja, spermiogram ok, već 5. ciklus na klomićima, pa utrogestani, godinu dana na metforminu, ovulacije ima, T ne. Koliko sam skužila, za ovakve slučajeve, praksa je izazvati O i pokušavati sa ciljanim odnosima oko godinu dana, u međuvremenu napraviti hsg, a tek ako to ne uspije ide se na laparoskopiju i eventualne dalje postupke. 
Sve u svemu, naoružaj se strpljenjem, bitno je da ti dr pogodi terapiju i uspostavi ovulatorne c, a onda slijedi pokušavanje. Niti jedan dr ti ne može obećati/napraviti instant T, liječenje neplodnosti je proces koji često nažalost traje. Dr u Cita su jako stručni u svom području, imaju najmoderniju opremu i zato sam ih ja odabrala. Želim ti puno sreće i da što prije dobiješ toliko željenu bebicu!

----------


## metkovk@

CURE SRETAN I BLAGOSLOVLJEN USKRS :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: !!!!!!!!!

----------


## slava77

kao prvo svima sretan, blagoslovljen i nadasve plodan Uskrs  :Heart: 

jutros bia transfer, vraćena su 3 embrija, 1 osmostanični( dr. kaže da je to super) i dva malo lošija...(nije rekla kakva)
evo gnjilim na kauču il boje da kažem ležem jaja :Smile:

----------


## Jesen82

> kao prvo svima sretan, blagoslovljen i nadasve plodan Uskrs 
> 
> jutros bia transfer, vraćena su 3 embrija, 1 osmostanični( dr. kaže da je to super) i dva malo lošija...(nije rekla kakva)
> evo gnjilim na kauču il boje da kažem ležem jaja


Slava držim ti fige za lijepu betu i da ti stigne jedan avatar koji imaš.. stvarno je super :Smile:

----------


## venddy

slava77 samo ti lezi na jajima i neka ti se mali pilići izlegu iz ovog Uskršnjeg transfera

----------


## crvenkapica77

slava77  puuuno srece  ti zelim  da to bude  bingo
ja sam sutra na punkciji  i  strah me je   :Smile:    svaceg  neceg,  nekakve misli mi se motaju  po glavi  
ali jedva cekam  da  js ispunktiraju jer me danas  bole  jajnici za popizdit ,  sva sam nikakva, ne znam kako cu spavat,  non stop sam na wc,  ma izgleda ko i prosli put  ko da imam blagu hiperstimulaciju,  da  i sa  4-5  folikula  je  izgleda dobijes

----------


## metkovk@

slava 77 neka ti je plodan i blagoslovljen transfer javis nam veeeeeliku tetu betu!!!!!!

----------


## Abys

> Draga Abys, pokušat ću ti odgovoriti na pitanje koristeći svoje dosadašnje iskustvo. Što se cijena tiče tu imaš navedeno većinu cijena u Cita http://www.cito.hr/hrv/kontakt=cjenik.html. Ja sam u sličnoj situaciji kao i ti, pcos, anovulatorni c, amenoreja, spermiogram ok, već 5. ciklus na klomićima, pa utrogestani, godinu dana na metforminu, ovulacije ima, T ne. Koliko sam skužila, za ovakve slučajeve, praksa je izazvati O i pokušavati sa ciljanim odnosima oko godinu dana, u međuvremenu napraviti hsg, a tek ako to ne uspije ide se na laparoskopiju i eventualne dalje postupke. 
> Sve u svemu, naoružaj se strpljenjem, bitno je da ti dr pogodi terapiju i uspostavi ovulatorne c, a onda slijedi pokušavanje. Niti jedan dr ti ne može obećati/napraviti instant T, liječenje neplodnosti je proces koji često nažalost traje. Dr u Cita su jako stručni u svom području, imaju najmoderniju opremu i zato sam ih ja odabrala. Želim ti puno sreće i da što prije dobiješ toliko željenu bebicu!


puno ti hvala na odgovoru :Kiss:   mi pokusavamo vec godinu i nista, ali ovo ce mi biti prva terapija  klomifenom. Trebalo je to i prije napraviti ali...uh... u manjim sredinama nitko o tome dovoljno nezna i ja sam neinformirana dovoljno i nadasve usamljena. Da nema ovog foruma poludila bih :Wink:   Cito mi je najblize zato razmisljam o pregledu tamo, ali cijeli proces mi nije jos uvijek jasan, dosta sam izgubljena i zbunjena. Vjerujem da su doktori u Citu dobri svom podrucju i da ce mi pomoci ali neznam kako cu izvesti to da stalno putujem na svaki pregled i postupak. Uglavnom, ono sto sad neznam je: kad popijem klomifen i imam ciljane odnose nakon folikulometrije, sto onda trebam raditi? da li trebam piti progesteron s obzirom na pcos i mogucu trudnocu? ili nesto drugo trebam raditi? help  :Smile:

----------


## slava77

hvala cure od srca....šta i sebi to i vama želim  :Heart: 

crvenkapice obavezno javi kako je prošla punkcija pogotovo onaj ošamućeni dio  :Smile:

----------


## prima

*slava77* isprazni inbox, molim te.

----------


## Mury

slava, crvenkapica, držim fige!!! I svima ostalim neka je sretan i blagoslovljen Uskrs!!!
Meni danas 2 DC (danas se počinjem pikati sa decapeptylima,a sutra uvodim i menoure). U subotu sam u ST, da vidimo kakvo je stanje  :Smile:

----------


## slava77

> *slava77* isprazni inbox, molim te.


evo jesam, nisma ni skužila da je pun, sorry

----------


## crvenkapica77

evo mene  :Smile: 
sta da kazem   , imam  rupu u sjecanju   :Smile: 
poslije punkcije  smo bili na kavi i muzu sam  ispricala  kako je bilo,sta mi je dr rekao  a sta sestra ,  ustvari kaze mm da se nisam ni gasila , 
a sad kako  smo dosli doma, 3 sata  kasnije  ja se niceg ni ne sjecam, ni onoga  sto sam mu pricala , vec sad meni muz  prepricava  heheh
krenula uzet  andol  muz vice  neeeee  danas  andol ne, kako znas  ? pa ti si mi rekla  :Laughing: 
imam 5 js 
jedva cekam  sutra poziv

----------


## crvenkapica77

i da super  se osjecam, kao  da nisam ni isla  nigdje  , kao  da sam  sve to sanjala

----------


## venddy

*crvenkapice* da sutraš dobiješ super vijesti, želim ti 3 odlična embrijića na čuvanje

*AuroraB* ima li kakvih simptoma? Mene zadnja 2 dana u donjem dijelu šiba PMS, jajnici bole, križa me bole, a gornji dio malo, malo natečen. Dan za M je srijeda, a ja se ipak nadam da neće stić kao što mi je to priredila prošli ciklus

----------


## špelkica

Sretno draga Crvenkapice,  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## slava77

crvenkapice, potpuno identična stvar se i meni dogodila  :Laughing: 
samo šta smo mi iza punkcije išli u Konzum u šoping pa sam teturala sa onim kolicima po dućanu  :Embarassed: 
čak sam se jučer sestri Š. ispričala ako sam kakve gluposti govorila 

želim ti da čuješ sutra dobre vijesti

----------


## AuroraBlu

Cure, moja beta je danas 13.dnt 3.dan, cijelih 46,9  :Sad:  vjerojatno biokemijska... ali dobro, ponovit ću za 2 dana, pa ćemo vidjeti.

*Venddy*, nadam se da ti ipak bolje stojiš

*Crvenkapica, Slava* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

AuroraBlu, ja ću ipak još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se beta pravilno podupla!!!
Znam da ti je jako teško, ali eto nadat ćemo se uskrsnom čudu!!! Drži se draga!!
Venddy, javi nam ti dobre vijesti!!!
Crvenkapice, čekamo rezultate tuluma  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

*AuroraBlu*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je mrvica samo malo duže tražila najudobnije mjesto za ugnijezditi se. 
Ostalim Uskršnjim kokicama također puuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se njihova pilenca čvrsto zakače za mame i konačno im pruže sreću i zadovoljstvo koje zaslužuju!  :Kiss:

----------


## sildad

AuroraBlu, uh šta ne volim te male bete i odmah kad sam vidjela tvoju betu sjetila sam se kako je meni bilo na moju betu od 47, ali ipak je najbitnije da se beta dupla i ja ti to od sveg srca želim.

----------


## Mojca

Aurora, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilan rast.  :Heart:

----------


## TwistedQ

AuroraBlu, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za savršeno duplanje!


Ostalim curama u postupku - S R I T N O !!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

AB  zelim ti za dva dana  trocifrenu,  veliku  betu
veliki    :Love: 
NADAJMO SE   :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ispravljam samu sebe (malo sam smantana) danas mi je 12.dnt, a ne 13.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Mojca

Tim više imamo razloga za vibranje.  :Smile:

----------


## sildad

Onda to i nije tako loše za 12.dnt. Ipak nisu blastociste pa je moguća kasnija implatacija.

----------


## crvenkapica77

meni je transfer  u cetvrtak,  3dan,  (u  13h  , jel to moguce ili sam ja  pogresno cula?)
nikako doc do blastica  ...

----------


## sildad

Crvenkapice ne zamaraj se blasticama. Ako nisi sigurna nazovi Stefani pa je pitaj za transfer. Sretno u četvrtak.

----------


## Mojca

> Onda to i nije tako loše za 12.dnt. Ipak nisu blastociste pa je moguća kasnija implatacija.


I ja na to računam!  :Smile:

----------


## Jesen82

> meni je transfer  u cetvrtak,  3dan,  (u  13h  , jel to moguce ili sam ja  pogresno cula?)
> nikako doc do blastica  ...


crvenkapice...ako mogu samo reći... pa što i da je treći dan... meni vraćali 3 dan 3 zametka...pa mi vidi potpis... doduše nije Cito ali nemoj se opterećivati.. to će sve biti super i ima da bude jedna prelijepa bete kod tebe :Smile:

----------


## slava77

> meni je transfer  u cetvrtak,  3dan,  (u  13h  , jel to moguce ili sam ja  pogresno cula?)
> nikako doc do blastica  ...


i meni je transfer bio 3 dan i vratili mi jednog osmostaničnog, i čitam da je 3 dan osmostanični embrij super...zato don't worry, šta bude bit će  :Heart: ....

zaboravila sam te pitat ko ti je bio na punkciji? ako se uopće sićaš toga  :Laughing:

----------


## roza82

Evo da vam se i ja pridružim, početkom srpnja i mi krećemo s mpo-om u cita, iako je dr.Š preporučio AIH, mi bi ako je ikako moguće odmah išli na IVF, nalaz mm je AT !!

----------


## crvenkapica77

dr.Šparac
i  valjda zato sto je  ovaj tj  .druga (ako je)  ,  valjda zato  i transfer  u 13h kod njega  
znaci tebi vratili jedan  8st.?

----------


## venddy

*Aurora* kad sam pročitala prvi post odmah sam ti htjela napisat da ti je 12 dnt jer si imala et samo dan prije mene. Za dva dana kada ponoviš betu bit ćeš uprvo 14 dnt i mogla bi to biti lijepa trocifrena beta. Od srca ti želim lijepu betu da u četvrtak obraduješ i sebe i sve nas.

----------


## bubi33

Aurora ~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za trocifrenu betu za 2 dana!!!!!

----------


## roza82

> I ja na to računam!


Trebala bi nekoliko inf., vidim da ste vi bili u prvom mjesecu u cita, pa da ne začatavam ovdi, poslala bi ti pp ali ja ne vidim di je pp :Confused:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Venddy*, a kad ti vadiš??? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sonki

drage moje rodice!!!

evo ovako, 

Imam Femaru za jedan postupak koju želim pokloniti prvoj koja mi se javi.
ja sam dobila ono što sam žarko želila pa tako želim i vama.

kissy kissy

----------


## venddy

Još se premišljam da li sutra ili ipak da čekam do petka.

----------


## slava77

> dr.Šparac
> i  valjda zato sto je  ovaj tj  .druga (ako je)  ,  valjda zato  i transfer  u 13h kod njega  
> znaci tebi vratili jedan  8st.?


meni je Š. bio na punkciji a A. na transferu...P. ne radi ovaj tjedan...
meni su vratili 1 osmostanični koji je najbolji i 2 malo lošija...tako mi je A. rekla...

----------


## slava77

jedno pitanje, koliko minimalno triba napravit pauzu između postupaka?
ako nam ne upali ovaj put mi planiramo drugi pokušaj u 10 mj. jel to dovoljno velika pauza?
jel se svi nalazi moraju opet radit ili samo neki?

----------


## Lua

> Trebala bi nekoliko inf., vidim da ste vi bili u prvom mjesecu u cita, pa da ne začatavam ovdi, poslala bi ti pp ali ja ne vidim di je pp


Nova si korisnica,pa još nemaš pp. Treba proći,mislim, 10-ak postova da ti dopuste.

Pozdrav svima.

AuroraBlu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## roza82

Upravo malo njuškala pa našla tu inf., svejedno thx

----------


## crvenkapica77

znam da je dr. P  na go.  pa zato vjerojatno  dr. A.radi  
pauza   do 10mj je sasvim ok,  
ja sam  za  2ivf  ponavljala samo briseve  ( jer sam ja to htjela)
za  3ivf= briseve , papu jer  je bio star,    moras markere  ponovit  , ne smiju  bit stariji od 6mj.
i  ostalo  radis  sto dr. kaze, meni npr. rekao da ponovim tsh i fsh ,  izvadim nalaze za trombofiliju, amh,  eto   to
daj Boze  da  ti drugi ivf ne treba  :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

> Još se premišljam da li sutra ili ipak da čekam do petka.


 :Smile:  točno znam osjećaj.
AB, i meni se čini da bi preksutra mogla biti OK beta. ja se samo sjetim rikikiki s betom 8  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Jelena (pratim te :Smile: ), a Ginger s 25?

----------


## špelkica

AuroraBlu, moja frendica je imala betu 24, mislim da je bio isto tako 12.dpt, ali se duplala i evo jedna beba na kraju ispala  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## anaea40

[QUOTE=sonki;1876149]drage moje rodice!!!

evo ovako, 

Imam Femaru za jedan postupak koju želim pokloniti prvoj koja mi se javi.
ja sam dobila ono što sam žarko želila pa tako želim i vama.
kissy kissy[/QUOTE

Ja bi trebala Femaru za postupak u VII mjesecu .
Ne mogu ti poslati poruku.

----------


## Jelena

aenea40, tu će ići teže s pp, kad sonki ima tek jedan post. anaea40, možeš si otvoriti neku webmail adresu koju ti nije bed staviti ovdje javno, samo u svrhu da ti se javi sonki na nju, poslije ju ne moraš koristiti.

----------


## inaa

AB ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje bete :Zaljubljen: 

Svim ostalim curama u postupcima sretno i puuuuuuuuuuuno vibrica da dobiju što najviše žele :Klap: 

Nije me bilo nekoliko dana,imala sam zdravstvenih problema,mislili smo da imam U kolitis,pomislih, pa zašto sad kada smo krenuli sa citom i vjerujemo u uspjeh,ali izgleda da je sve ok,samo viroza. :Heart:

----------


## metkovk@

AB srico neka se pravilno dupla i bude trocifrena betica ~~~~~~~~~~,ja bila na punkciji jutros imamo 4 stanice sada je sve na mojom eskimima,jer mi je muz imao zamrznuto sijeme poslje biopsije,joj ovo cekanje je naj gore samo mi je u glavi kako sada u lab priceju JS I SPERMIJ, volim te ,ne volim te ,volim ne volim ,joj samo da se vole!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Pinky

ab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lipo duplanje
venddy , slava ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu 
metkovka, kapice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ljubav u labu
prima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobra jajašca

svima drugima čije faze nisam uspila zapamtiti puuuuuuuuuuuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

mi danas bili na uzv, jedna je curka a druga beba se još srami 
1000 i 900 g, moji mali burekići  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen: 

sad nam predstoji, kako je dr. rekao, 5-6 najvažnijih tjedana u životu. nadam se da će i dalje sve biti ok.

jedva čekam da sve krenete našim stopama

----------


## gala1979

Venddy i AB sretno!!!

----------


## prima

> mi danas bili na uzv, jedna je curka a druga beba se još srami 
> 1000 i 900 g, moji mali burekići


 curica  :Zaljubljen:  i ?, pa meni zasad dosta jedna nevista

*AuroraBlu* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

> ab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lipo duplanje
> venddy , slava ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu 
> metkovka, kapice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ljubav u labu
> prima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobra jajašca
> 
> svima drugima čije faze nisam uspila zapamtiti puuuuuuuuuuuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


xxxxxxx!!!
Pinky, burekići  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: ..ja mislim da je druga beba dečkić  :Smile: .
Uh, meni pikanje baš ne ide najbolje, teško mi miksati menopure, jučer se sva tresla, ali je kolegica spasila situaciju :Saint:

----------


## roza82

> ab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lipo duplanje
> venddy , slava ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu 
> metkovka, kapice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ljubav u labu
> prima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobra jajašca
> 
> svima drugima čije faze nisam uspila zapamtiti puuuuuuuuuuuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> mi danas bili na uzv, jedna je curka a druga beba se još srami 
> 1000 i 900 g, moji mali burekići  
> ...


Ame dvi bebice u buši, to mi je san  :Heart:  

Puno vibrica svima kojima treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Lua

> Ame dvi bebice u buši, to mi je san  
> 
> Puno vibrica svima kojima treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


I ja bi dvije bebice  :Zaljubljen: .....,Pinky lijepo je čitati tvoje postove...

AuroraBlu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Puno pozz svima!

----------


## venddy

Izgled da ni ovaj put neće biti ništa od mog postupka, sinoć počelo neko smeđe brljavljenje isto kao i prošli put, mislim da će M stići do sutra. Idem ujutro izvadit betu da budem sigurna a onda ću si uzeti odmor od svake pomisli na postupak. Stvarno mi je potrebno, sa ovim razočaranjima mi se postaje sve teže nosit

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Venddy*, vibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da i stane na smeđem!

----------


## bugaboo

Venddy i meni je brljavilo smeđe pa beta ipak pozitivna, ne odustaj~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## venddy

uh buga iz tvojih usta u Božje uši, ja bi rado tvoj scenarij ali ...... ma ujutro ću sve razriješit

----------


## metkovk@

moja ljubav me i smrznut voli, :Grin: u petak transfer 13.15 joj hvala dragom Bogu,cure dabogda vam se ostvarilo sve sto zelite......venddy prestalo smede i bila velika beta~~~~~~~~ :Zaljubljen: Aurablu beta se pravilno duplala i javila nam trocifrenu beturinu :Zaljubljen: ~~~~~~~~~~~Pinky sreco uzivaj u svojim malim andelicima i neka se debljaju i uzivaju u maminoj busi~~~~~~~~ :Zaljubljen:

----------


## venddy

od mene potvrđeno ništa u ovom postupku, brljavljenje prestalo a M stigla točno kao švicarski sat. Ni 6 Utrogestana na dan nije dovoljno da ju bar odgode.
Sad ću uzet odmor od bilo kakvog razmišljanja o MPO barem mjesec, dva a onda ponovo u istraživanje klinika van mile nam maćehe Hrvatske i skupljanje kuna.

----------


## inaa

vendy draga,žao mi je :Love: . Znam točno kako se osjećaš,još uvijek su svježa sjećanja :Zaljubljen:  :Crying or Very sad: 

Misliš da je ipak bolje negdje vani,ja stvarno ne znam šta da mislim, Cito mi je stvarno super,ja još uvijek mislim da ću ići samo kod njih :Zaljubljen:

----------


## maca papucarica

*Venddy*  :Love:  ...

----------


## metkovk@

*venddy*

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Venddy*,  :Sad:  :Sad: 

A jesu li ti ovaj put šta zamrzavali? Ja se stvarno nadam da će idući postupak bit dobitni. To će ti bit 3.stimulacija i nek bude sretna!!!

----------


## venddy

zamrzla nisam ništa jer sam imala 4 dobre i 2 nezrele js. Ma ekipa u Cita je meni super i da sam koju godinu mlađa sigurno bih još ostala kod njih, ali sad razmišljam da pokušam negdje gdje nema ovog ograničenja na 3 oplođene js, gdje mogu zamrznut radije koji embrijić nego js i gdje mogu napravit PGD, što čini mi se, s obzirom na moj spontani i moje godine ne bi bilo ludo.

----------


## Pinky

a joj venddy, baš mi je ža  :Love:   :Sad:

----------


## Mury

Uh, venddy draga, drži se, jako mi je žao :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

venddy   :Love:   :Sad:

----------


## crvenkapica77

pinky    bas lijepo, curka , :Zaljubljen: 

metkovk@  ~~~~~~~~~
AB    znala sam ja,  bravo za  betu   :Klap: 
ja sutra odoh po djecicu  svoju  :Grin:  
(mrzim ove utrogestane, moram kupit jos gacica  :Laughing:  , pa  4 x dnevno ih mjenjam  :Rolling Eyes: )

----------


## Jelena

venddy, baš mi je žao. Na žalost niti mi nemamo vremena navlačiti se s 3 jajne stanice kod nas. Što bi bilo s tvojom četvrtom js, pitanje je.

----------


## roza82

> od mene potvrđeno ništa u ovom postupku, brljavljenje prestalo a M stigla točno kao švicarski sat. Ni 6 Utrogestana na dan nije dovoljno da ju bar odgode.
> Sad ću uzet odmor od bilo kakvog razmišljanja o MPO barem mjesec, dva a onda ponovo u istraživanje klinika van mile nam maćehe Hrvatske i skupljanje kuna.


Žao mi je  :Kiss:

----------


## tonka86

Bok,trebala bi se narucit na hsg u cita,koliko ranije ste se narucile? Meni stvari trebaju doc tek iduci tjedan,paa ne znam bili se otprilike narucila ili sacekala da mi dodu stvari?

----------


## inaa

venddy ,sada mi pade na pamet kad si spomenula ograničenje na 3js 

Prije mjesec dana čula se ja s prijateljicom iz djetinjstva,živi u Beogradu,ide na MPO,i u drugom pokušaju ostane trudna. Kroz razgovor saznajem da  je imala 11js,jednu dala u dobrotvorne svrhe,a od deset devet ih se oplodilo,tri vratili,a jedan ,očito dovoljno jak ostao. 
Možete misliti da  ih šest čeka sljedeći put da njena bebica dobije brata ili sekicu. 
Za mene je to,kada sam pročitala, bilo jako impresivno

----------


## inaa

pinky,  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: , bravo za tvoje burekiće,curicu i,možda njenog bracu :Yes:  Izdržat će oni i tih 5-6 tjedana,hrabrice male,na mamu :Klap: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sildad

Venddy žao mi je.  :Love:

----------


## venddy

inna i ja bi rado to Beogradsko iskustvo, a valjda sam ja glupava pa nemogu shvatiti benefite za samu sebe od mogućnosti oplodnje cijele 3 js, mada Milinović to svaki put objašnjava a ja nikako da pokopčam

----------


## maca papucarica

> Bok,trebala bi se narucit na hsg u cita,koliko ranije ste se narucile? Meni stvari trebaju doc tek iduci tjedan,paa ne znam bili se otprilike narucila ili sacekala da mi dodu stvari?


Meni su rekli da nazovem 1 dc i naručili me za 7 dana. Sretno!

----------


## Jelena

> inna i ja bi rado to Beogradsko iskustvo,* a valjda sam ja glupava pa nemogu shvatiti benefite za samu sebe od mogućnosti oplodnje cijele 3 js*, mada Milinović to svaki put objašnjava a ja nikako da pokopčam


venddy  :Love:  ima nas još koji nikako da shvatimo zašto je dobro da nam je toliko smanjio šanse za normalan život.

----------


## Pinky

> venddy ,sada mi pade na pamet kad si spomenula ograničenje na 3js 
> 
> Prije mjesec dana čula se ja s prijateljicom iz djetinjstva,živi u Beogradu,ide na MPO,i u drugom pokušaju ostane trudna. Kroz razgovor saznajem da  je imala 11js,jednu dala u dobrotvorne svrhe,a od deset devet ih se oplodilo,tri vratili,a jedan ,očito dovoljno jak ostao. 
> Možete misliti da  ih šest čeka sljedeći put da njena bebica dobije brata ili sekicu. 
> Za mene je to,kada sam pročitala, bilo jako impresivno


to bi trealo biti normalno. i bilo bi (i bilo je) da ni je zna se koje stranke.
meni je impresivno ovo doniranje...

kapice sritno sutra!

----------


## Jelena

Naša amyx ima 11 blastica u Mb koje ju čekaju.

----------

